# $$$ Sales and Deals on YSL items! $$$



## Cosmopolitan

*Here is the place to post news and tips about bargains on Yves Saint Laurent handbags and accessories and to chat about sales.
Please read these rules first.

This thread is meant to be the central repository of sales news and discussion in the YSL subforum. Do not start separate threads to spread the word about sales because they will be merged into this one.

These are the vendors that may be included in this thread:*


YSL boutiques, YSL.com, and YSL outlets
Major department stores and their websites, such as Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, Harvey Nichols, Browns, Matches, etc.
Recognized, well-known online retailers of authentic YSL merchandise, such as Net-a-Porter, Raffaello-Network, Styledrops, My Theresa, Luisaviaroma, Shirise, etc.
Recognized, well-known online discount retailers of authentic YSL merchandise, such as Bluefly and Overstock.
eBay: You may post links to authentic YSL merchandise that is listed on eBay. If you are not certain whether an item is authentic, do NOT post it here. Have it authenticated first in our "Authenticate This" thread. You absolutely may NOT promote your own auctions or sales.

*Happy hunting!*


----------



## adoptastray

Brown (praline) nubuck croc muse two at nm troy for approx $760.
Neiman Marcus Troy, MI
248-643-3300
800-937-6488


----------



## yslalice

gold besace at NM Dallas (Highland Park) for last call -- $650 ish


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Shirise still has the small sahara gold Besace on sale. Such a fun party/cocktails bag for someone. They've got a few other remaining gold YSL bags on sale too.

http://www.shirise.com/shirise/prod...e+Handbag&pf_id=PAAAAAPGFNLIALGG&dept_id=3063


----------



## breakfast lover

This is a great thread!
I hope someone could help me with this. I was going to purchase a Majorelle before x'mas but I waited in hope that there will be a deeper discount. I sort of remember that the sale price before x'mas for the medium Majorelle is $799 but now it's $999. Did I just make that up or was I right?


----------



## goodmornin

Yeah - for some reason the prices on most of the bags went up on the YSL site by $200!


----------



## breakfast lover

goodmornin said:


> Yeah - for some reason the prices on most of the bags went up on the YSL site by $200!


That is ridiculous! Would the price at the stores be the same as the web site?


----------



## nadianostalgia

Goodmornin, I noticed that too! For ex, the Muse II on sale in patchwork navy went up from $999 to $1,199! So strange!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Regarding YSL.com, they unfortunately are notoriously glitchy and inaccurate in descriptions. The sale started on November 21, so its clearly winding down now. Most of the sale merchandise is gone and some is even listed as "available for preorder."  They are starting to update the site with spring merchandise. It can be difficult to reach YSL.com by phone or email, so your best bet really if you want a sale bag is to phone the YSL boutiques and outlets and ask what inventory they've got left.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Road Grey Patent Muse Two on Bluefly for $1436:
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...-top-handle-bag/cat60024/302278901/detail.fly


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Black Patent Muse Two at BG for $898!
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0cat000002cat000008cat30005cat200900cat200903


----------



## ivydog

here is the link at overstock about 19 bag not huge%s but a couple of hard to find colors, muse 2 and besace...   google to find a coupon http://overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes...urent,/brand,/2102/cat.html?sort=Lowest+Price


----------



## Bluegirl53

Majorelle price just went back down to $799.00 on YSL site.  I was doing the same, watching for the price to drop just a bit and then saw it leap up.  However, it is back down now.  I guess if we want it on line best to act now or keep tracking the price daily.


----------



## nadianostalgia

Thanks for the info, Bluegirl53! Will check now!


----------



## pwecious_323

^ where is it on the ysl.com website? i dont' see it..plz provide link..thx


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pwecious_323 said:


> ^ where is it on the ysl.com website? i dont' see it..plz provide link..thx



Sorry, you meant where's the Majorelle, right?

The sale bags are just mixed in with the regular priced ones.

Here's the Majorelle:

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout... Top Handle Bag in Black or Camel Patent.aspx


----------



## pwecious_323

^ thanks..but where can i find the sale handbags?


----------



## miss alice

^^ i think on the website, theres no "sales" section...regular priced ones are mixed w/ sales ones..gotta look @ each bag to find out.


----------



## Bluegirl53

Miss Alice is right.  There is no specific Sales section.  I just happened upon the ones on sale by checking each bag.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## vlore

And also look at each color because u can have the same bag but one color on sale and the other color regular price.


----------



## Melissa Ann

Purple Majorelle!!!!  $1099 at overstock.

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/YSL-Majorelle-Purple-Patent-Leather-Bag/3570854/product.html


----------



## nadianostalgia

From my NM s.a. in San Francisco: Media in beige patent at $600, roughly.


----------



## nadianostalgia

The Muse II in navy is back on track! Hurry! http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...ndle/P-Large-Muse-Two-Leather-and-canvas.aspx


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Saks has the small Downtown in rose beige patent for $298!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1231503632843&ev19=1:41


----------



## Bluegirl53

Well, they did!  Missed it.


----------



## eurobaglady

I'm looking for a beige oversized muse. Help. Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

I was at NM in ATL late yesterday and they had a gold AND a silver/pewter Besace for 50% off clearance.  I do not have an SA to refer you to in handbags....they were on the center aisle clearance table.


----------



## goodmornin

I decided to let go of my pre-sale Medium Multicolor Muse II after looking at how much I've already spent this sale season...

Anyways - its with Rima at NM Palo Alto for $510... a REALLY HUGE STEAL. Tell her you'd like CKs bag that was on hold.

call 650 329 3300


----------



## nadianostalgia

Hi Goodmornin, which multi-colour? The one with the magenta front & navy flap?


----------



## nadianostalgia

Does anyone have the e-mail addy of the YSL outlets is Cabazon & Woodbury?


----------



## authenticplease

Posh on Main has several YSL bags at 60% off.....Muse II in English Skin color, 2 small downtowns(one blk patent at 1295, the other english skin at 1495), small easy bag in pewter and Rive Guache in English Skin.....ask for Amanda, she is really nice and helpful.  No Sales Tax if shipped out of Washington State!


----------



## adoptastray

2 Majorelles 60% off at Nordstrom downtown seattle. One is brown patent for $670 and the other is volcano for $770. Ask for Michelle (tell her Elizabeth sent you). Store number (206) 628-2111.


----------



## Roe

I have a Muse 2 on hold at NM for 5 and change. its the pink/ blue combo. please let me know if you're interested


----------



## purseinsanity

What color is "English skin"?  It sounds kind of gross, LOL.


----------



## adoptastray

authenticplease said:


> Posh on Main has several YSL bags at 60% off.....Muse II in English Skin color, 2 small downtowns(one blk patent at 1295, the other english skin at 1495), small easy bag in pewter and Rive Guache in English Skin.....ask for Amanda, she is really nice and helpful.  No Sales Tax if shipped out of Washington State!



They also have a CHOCOLATE BROWN OS MUSE AT 60% OFF! Plus the Besace in brown croc nubuck and in GREY croc nubuck. Possible the last sale Besace in the grey left anywhere!


----------



## caterina78

Roe said:


> I have a Muse 2 on hold at NM for 5 and change. its the pink/ blue combo. please let me know if you're interested


 
Is it a medium or large? thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

What is Posh on Main?


----------



## adoptastray

http://www.poshonmain.com/

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/year-end-clearance-sale-60-off-fall-shoes-406831.html

The sale bags aren't listed on the site. You have to call in.


----------



## Melissa Ann

Here are the pics they emailed me with MSRPs that are an additional 60% off.

Muse OS Praline 1995
Muse II haircalf tan 1995
Rive Gauche Taupe 2395

All at Posh on Main.  Considered the Muse, but I'm done with bags for a while,  (...she says AGAIN!)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

YSL.com has the medium Raspail tote in silver for $499
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/Tote-Bag/P-Medium%20Tote%20in%20Silver.aspx


----------



## meleow

adoptastray said:


> They also have a CHOCOLATE BROWN OS MUSE AT 60% OFF! Plus the Besace in brown croc nubuck and in GREY croc nubuck. Possible the last sale Besace in the grey left anywhere!



You have any idea whats the MSRPs of the grey croc nuback besace? TIA


----------



## authenticplease

If it is the large, I believe it is $1995.


----------



## lem0n

anybody know the current price for the small (the one with an extra long shoulder strap) Majorelle in volcano or patent navy? thanks you so much ^^


----------



## Cosmopolitan

YSL.com still has the anthracite Rive Gauche for $999
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/Tote-Bag/P-%20Large%20Rive%20Gauche%20Tote%20Bag%20in%20Anthracite%20or%20Chocolate%20Leather.aspx


----------



## Melissa Ann

Oh don't tell me that please...the only thing left on my "allowed list" is navy or gray!  Given the problems everyone is having with YSL online, I'd rather keep looking though I think at boutiques?


----------



## authenticplease

YSL.COM has the dark blue Small Easy for $599.

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/GiftGuide/P-Small%20Leather%20Tote%20Bag%20in%20Various%20Colors.aspx

And the Medium White/Ivory Majorelle for $799.

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/TopHandle/P-Medium-Majorelle-Patent.aspx


----------



## BagLover21

Melissa Ann said:


> Here are the pics they emailed me with MSRPs that are an additional 60% off.
> 
> Muse OS Praline 1995
> Muse II haircalf tan 1995
> Rive Gauche Taupe 2395
> 
> All at Posh on Main.  Considered the Muse, but I'm done with bags for a while,  (...she says AGAIN!)



Melissa Ann, is the OS Muse 60% off of 1995?


----------



## nmmaven

My SA Penni at NM has a blk patent Muse II original retail 1995.00  marked down to 680.00. Today is last day of Last Call. Call her at 18003975293 ext 2114.


----------



## xCHANELx

Wow tpfers are fast! i just called and the bag has already been sold  thanks anyways nmmaven


----------



## xCHANELx

NM Orlando has a large tribute in patent croc blue left for $530, hurry, today is the last day!


----------



## osckie

NM Palo Alto has a beige patent Muse and a magenta Majorelle in large for additional 50% off sales price. Someone just returned them this morning.


----------



## authenticplease

Matchesfashion.com has several YSL bags marked down.....if you enter code PRIVATESALE08 then additional 30% will be deducted....VAT is also deducted if sent to US.....small teal blue Besace, red uptown, black Rive Gauche, and a couple of others!......a nice touch they add is FREE gift wrap, it is so nice to have it wrapped for yourself!


----------



## nadianostalgia

Would anyone have the e-mail addy of the YSL outlets in Cabazon & in Woodbury? Thank you!


----------



## goodmornin

Matthew Larino works at YSL Woodbury and is very responsive with email =)

matthew.larino@us.ysl.com


----------



## Pia

hi ladies!! newbie here! any chance i could still score the pink/blue muse two in large? i've tried calling a few stores with no luck. appreciate any help! 

cheers


----------



## nadianostalgia

Thanks, Goodmornin! I have sent him an e-mail. Any luck with the e-mail addy at Cabazon?

Pia, why not send Woodbury's outlet an e-mail inquiring about the magenta/navy Muse II in large. Good luck!


----------



## alouette

Nords in Scottsdale, AZ has a large black patent Muse II for 60% off.  I'm assuming that would be around 798 or so if they're going off of the orig price.


----------



## authenticplease

Bonni at the SAks Atl store has a sand/beige leather large Y bag, originally $2600 for $1100ish.....a MJ daydream chain strap bag originally $1195 for $477.90 and a Versace clutch for $277......these are all part of the clearance.  Call her on her cell at 404-210-5490.


----------



## gabrielladevivo

Anyone hear anything about the 40% off given at the 57th Street store in Manhattan? They have clothes, shoes, and bags from Fall '08 on sale.


----------



## goodmornin

The stores have been having a 50% off sale for quite some time now. Is this the sale you're referring to?


----------



## nadianostalgia

The following bags are still available at YSL, San Francisco:

1. MUSE II in teal croc embossed & in black patent with pony hair flap (both in large)
2. MAJORELLE in leopard & in white patent
3. BESACE in teal croc embossed (large) & teal leather (small)
4. CAPRI Bucket in black patent & CAPRI Flap in white patent

=$799-$999


----------



## Cosmopolitan

black patent flap Capri for $649 on YSL.com
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/Shoulder-Bag/P-Capri%20Flap%20Bag.aspx


----------



## meghankkg

YSL Honolulu

A few Muse II suede croc embossed bags in size Medium in both Eggplant and Turquoise. Sale price $849


----------



## Cosmopolitan

black patent Palma on Saks.com for $617
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446175161&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492711751&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231878529407&ev19=1:41


----------



## yslalice

so i'm beginning to wonder if there will be no further markdowns at the YSL boutiques.....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^I think that the cut they do right before Christmas is usually it, then stuff goes to the outlets, Bluefly, whatever...


----------



## yslalice

^^^ yeah, i think you're right -- it's usually two, isn't it? Sigh, I guess I was just hoping for another....


----------



## canada's

i wish they would do another mark down.

the bags at YSL houston have been the same price since i got into town early/mid-december.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

All at shirise.com...

Black flake metallic Rive Gauche $1,197
http://www.shirise.com/shirise/prod...e+Handbag&pf_id=PAAAAAGAIPKFHBGE&dept_id=3063

Bronze Easy $697
http://www.shirise.com/shirise/prod...e+Handbag&pf_id=PAAAIAOGMDPGCHGI&dept_id=3063

Gold Easy $697
http://www.shirise.com/shirise/prod...d+Handbag&pf_id=PAAAAAOEKGJMBPGH&dept_id=3063

Gold Capri Bucket $647
http://www.shirise.com/shirise/prod...ri+-+Gold&pf_id=PAAAIAMGKDCIMJFJ&dept_id=3063

Bronze small Besace $697
http://www.shirise.com/shirise/prod...e+Handbag&pf_id=PAAAAACMBNNKPIGG&dept_id=3063


----------



## eleven

POSH ON MAIN sent me an email as i enquired about ysl bags. 60% off the msrp.

YSL: Medium Besace, Praline (Chocolate) Croc-Embossed Nubuck, MSRP: $1995 (Approx.
12"W x 10"H)

YSL: Rive Gauche, Cuoio (Almond) Pebble Patent Leather, MSRP: $2395  (Approx. 15"W x
13"H)

YSL: Oversized Muse, Praline (Cholocate) Pebble Leather, MSRP: $1945  (Approx. 17"W
x 13"H)

YSL: New Medium Downtown, English Skin (Taupe) Pepple Patent Leather, MSRP: $1495
(Approx. 15"W x 12"H)


----------



## yslalice

NM Austin -- One large white croc patent tribute -- 500 or so.
Their last call ends tomorrow, so call tomorrow or it's gone!


----------



## adoptastray

And Last Call for Northeast Neiman Marcus locations starts the 21st so all sale bags will move there.


----------



## ivydog

Marjorelle in Sahara gold Bin $900.00 Trusted Tpfer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=400024250743&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## sgraham

NM at Northpark, Dallas has  2 YSL muse twos:  one is white/off white and the other was the tan croc.  Both were around $1,100 less 50% so around $550.
Try Lisa at 214.363.8311 x2247 or anyone who picks up the phone.


----------



## persian11

Bluefly is having a 10 hour sale today with 25% off of several ysl items.


----------



## lavagirl

sgraham said:


> NM at Northpark, Dallas has  2 YSL muse twos:  one is white/off white and the other was the tan croc.  Both were around $1,100 less 50% so around $550.
> Try Lisa at 214.363.8311 x2247 or anyone who picks up the phone.



hi! thanks for the tip! would you have any idea if the white/off white muse two is in calf leather or patent? i tried looking for photos in the photo reference library but couldn't find anything on that color. will appreciate any lead on this! thanks!


----------



## nadianostalgia

The Downtown inspired satin totes are now $199!
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...wn Inspired Satin Tote in Various Colors.aspx


----------



## lavagirl

YSL- Rive Gauche available in Almond (Cuoio) Pebble Patent Leather.  bag retails at $2395 and is 60% off Year End Clearance Sale.
contact:
info@poshonmain.com 
425.454.2022


----------



## adoptastray

Preselling for Neiman Marcus stores in "cold" states should start this weekend for the official Last Call sales which begins 1/21. For those who don't know, Neiman's does Last Call in two stages. First, the warm weather states (CA, FL, TX, etc) had their last call on 1/11. That ended a few days ago and they shipped all the remaining merchandise to the cold states which will have their sale next week. Last Call for the cold states will be an additional 50% off the sale price. I highly recommend calling for a bag you want before the actual sale date.

Here's the list of phone numbers for all the Neiman's stores. I don't know which ones exactly fall into cold vs warm state in their thinking.

Neiman Marcus Scottsdale, AZ
480-990-2100
800-937-6379

Neiman Marcus Bevery Hills, CA
310-550-5900
877-634-6263

Neiman Marcus Newport Beach, CA
949-759-1900
800-395-1036

Neiman Marcus Palo Alto, CA
650-329-3300
877-877-3907

Neiman Marcus San Diego, CA
619-692-9100
800-200-0522

Neiman Marcus San Francisco, CA
415-362-3900
877-634-6264

Neiman Marcus Topanga, CA
818-316-7000

Neiman Marcus Denver, CO
303-329-2600
877-777-5324

Neiman Marcus Mazza (Washington DC)
202-966-9700
877-634-6261

Neiman Marcus Bal Harbour, FL
305-865-6161
888-884-6136

Neiman Marcus Boca Raton, FL
561-417-5151
800-680-9039

Neiman Marcus Coral Gables (Miami), FL
786-999-1000
800-794-9374

Neiman Marcus Ft. Lauderdale, FL
954-566-6666
800-274-0094

Neiman Marcus Orlando, FL
407-264-5900
800-590-7046

Neiman Marcus Palm Beach, FL
561-805-6150
800-884-6137

Neiman Marcus Tampa, FL
813-877-5700
800-388-5646

Neiman Marcus Atlanta, GA
404-266-8200
800-555-5077

Neiman Marcus Honolulu, HI
808-951-8887
877-951-8887

Neiman Marcus Michigan Ave Chicago, IL
312-642-5900
800-642-4480

Neiman Marcus Northbrook, IL
847-564-0300
800-323-5684

Neiman Marcus Oak Brook, IL
630-572-1500
877-868-2966

Neiman Marcus Boston, MA
617-536-3660
877-563-4626

Neiman Marcus Natick, MA
508-620-5700
866-773-6176

Neiman Marcus Troy, MI
248-643-3300
800-937-6488

Neiman Marcus Minneapolis, MN
612-339-2600
877-777-5322

Neiman Marcus St. Louis, MO
314-567-9811
877-634-6260

Neiman Marcus Las Vegas, NV
702-731-3636
800-288-7741

Neiman Marcus Paramus, NJ
201-291-1920
877-868-3169

Neiman Marcus Short Hills, NJ
973-912-0080
877-777-5321

Neiman Marcus White Plains, NY
914-428-2000
877-634-6269

Neiman Marcus Charlotte, NC
704-442-7900
800-353-8755

Neiman Marcus King of Prussia, PA
610-354-0500
800-456-5501

Neiman Marcus Austin, TX
512-719-1200
866-880-1293

Neiman Marcus Dallas Downtown, TX
214-741-6911
800-937-9146

Neiman Marcus Dallas Northpark, TX
214-363-8311
800-756-5784

Neiman Marcus Dallas Willow Bend, TX
972-629-1700
877-634-6265

Neiman Marcus Fort Worth, TX
817-738-3581
800-234-0788

Neiman Marcus Houston, TX
713-621-7100
800-397-5293

Neiman Marcus San Antonio, TX
210-558-8000
866-328-5475

Neiman Marcus Tysons, VA
703-761-1600
877-877-1849


----------



## first birkin

ohmigosh - adoptastray thanks so much for the info! I've been dying for a Muse two but the price has always seemed a bit steep for potentially a fashion bag. If anyone see's any on sale at NM please let me know...!! I'm looking for the Medium Muse Two in the sky anthracite ideally...or any of the croc embossed nubucks..or black...!


----------



## mellibelly

Medium tribute in patent ivory $399 on ysl.com
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/Shoulder-Bag/P-Medium-Tribute-Patent.aspx


----------



## yslalice

note -- texas NM stores have shipped out their Last Call already


----------



## BabyK

I know I'm in a cold state (12 degress in NY today!), so I'm definitely calling.


----------



## BabyK

These were posted on deals & steals http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/great-sale-handbags-nordstrom-seattle-411596.html, and i just called to inquire about the prices:

This one is about $1100 and change:






The besace in Rust is $789:





altho this pic doesn't look like Rust to me.

Both Muse 2 are $1136.











Mona_Danya who posted it on deals & steals gave the contact info Peggy Urban From Nordies Seattle: 206.628.1255
206.628.1253
Peggy.Urban@Nordstrom.com.  I didn't speak to her though since she was out to lunch, so I just asked whoever picked up the phone.


----------



## sgraham

lavagirl said:


> hi! thanks for the tip! would you have any idea if the white/off white muse two is in calf leather or patent? i tried looking for photos in the photo reference library but couldn't find anything on that color. will appreciate any lead on this! thanks!



Sorry lavagirl, I just saw this post.  Feel free to PM me if you ever need a quicker answer!

The white/off white was leather, NOT patent.  But TX shipped all their items already, so you'll want to call the "cold" stores and ask about it.  Who knows which one it went to, but its somewhere up there!  Good luck!


----------



## BabyK

btw, does anyone know what this red bag is called?


----------



## chinsumo

^Rive Gauche!


----------



## lxsc300

adoptastray said:


> Preselling for Neiman Marcus stores in "cold" states should start this weekend for the official Last Call sales which begins 1/21. For those who don't know, Neiman's does Last Call in two stages. First, the warm weather states (CA, FL, TX, etc) had their last call on 1/11. That ended a few days ago and they shipped all the remaining merchandise to the cold states which will have their sale next week. Last Call for the cold states will be an additional 50% off the sale price. I highly recommend calling for a bag you want before the actual sale date. quote]
> 
> Adoptastray - do you mean the cold state price is additional 50% off the sale price (last call price) of the warm states?  That will be an insane deal.  Just want to clarify.
> Thank you for the info and phone numbers.  You are very helpful.


----------



## girlygirl3

Adoptastray, I'm not familiar with how Last Call works.  Do you mean we need to call those stores in cold states now to presale for 1/21?


----------



## adoptastray

lxsc300 said:


> Adoptastray - do you mean the cold state price is additional 50% off the sale price (last call price) of the warm states?  That will be an insane deal.  Just want to clarify.
> Thank you for the info and phone numbers.  You are very helpful.



Whoa! That would be an insane deal! No, it's the same last call discounting that the other states just went through. It's probably the last good chance to hunt for a sale YSL bag other than calling the YSL outlet stores.


----------



## adoptastray

girlygirl3 said:


> Adoptastray, I'm not familiar with how Last Call works.  Do you mean we need to call those stores in cold states now to presale for 1/21?



Yes. If you wait until the 21st most everything will be gone via the pre-selling. A half hour on the phone (my long distance minutes are free) ringing up some stores, asking for handbags and then asking whoever picked up "Do you have any YSL bags left on sale?" yielded some amazing deals. And no parking hassles!


----------



## katesc84

i just left nordstrom at fashion valley in san diego... i bought a medium muse two, croc embossed nubuck, in sky anthracite for $1160. 

first birkin, i know they had another in the system but i'm not sure which store, so you might call your nordstrom and ask them to check. 

i also saw... 
- rust besace, croc embossed suede,under $800 ($760 perhaps?)
- dark brown besace, croc embossed suede, under $800
- rose/tan besace, croc embossed suede, $1160? 
- dark gold/bronze besace, volcano, around $800
- rose/tan medium muse two, croc embossed suede, $1160
- red majorelle, patent?, at least 40% off 
- black patent overseas bag, at least $1100
- black rive gauche, at least 40% off 

... and several others were on sale. sorry i can't be more specific. i was there briefly and can't remember them all. at least two other muse twos and maybe a tribute. jennifer at (619) 295-4441 x 1250 can help you out. 

as for NM, the fashion valley location already sent out their last call items.


----------



## girlygirl3

adoptastray said:


> Yes. If you wait until the 21st most everything will be gone via the pre-selling. A half hour on the phone (my long distance minutes are free) ringing up some stores, asking for handbags and then asking whoever picked up "Do you have any YSL bags left on sale?" yielded some amazing deals. And no parking hassles!



Thank you so much!


----------



## lavagirl

Muse II medium in croc embossed nubuck on suede blue/beige combination 
price at $799 further discounted this weekend by 20%= $639.20 
available at YSL woodbury outlet 845-928-2169


----------



## mas2388

I just called Jennifer about the RG, and she said that it was a 2 year old style that cinches on the top. Anyone know what that is? Doesn't sound like the RG.




katesc84 said:


> i just left nordstrom at fashion valley in san diego... i bought a medium muse two, croc embossed nubuck, in sky anthracite for $1160.
> 
> first birkin, i know they had another in the system but i'm not sure which store, so you might call your nordstrom and ask them to check.
> 
> i also saw...
> - rust besace, croc embossed suede,under $800 ($760 perhaps?)
> - dark brown besace, croc embossed suede, under $800
> - rose/tan besace, croc embossed suede, $1160?
> - dark gold/bronze besace, volcano, around $800
> - rose/tan medium muse two, croc embossed suede, $1160
> - red majorelle, patent?, at least 40% off
> - black patent overseas bag, at least $1100
> - black rive gauche, at least 40% off
> 
> ... and several others were on sale. sorry i can't be more specific. i was there briefly and can't remember them all. at least two other muse twos and maybe a tribute. jennifer at (619) 295-4441 x 1250 can help you out.
> 
> as for NM, the fashion valley location already sent out their last call items.


----------



## MiuMiu108

*mas2388*: I called her about that Rive Gauche too, I have no idea how it looks, but she said there was a chain across it? And there was no long strap, just a satchel.  She said it was not cute! LOL....


----------



## katesc84

mas2388 and miumiu108 - i'm sorry to hear that. it was definitely the RG. maybe she confused it with the black overseas? the RG was not on the same display as the other sale YSL, so perhaps she overlooked it, or it was purchased. anyway, i'll try to go tomorrow and check.


----------



## MiuMiu108

*katesc84*: thanks so much! yeah, I told her you just saw it, and she described it as the overseas...do you know how much it cost?


----------



## first birkin

Thanks so much Katesc84! I love the sky anthracite! I can't decide...is it blue or grey? I'm sure it will be fab on you and I love that it is appropriate for all seasons - enjoy lucky girl!!


----------



## ivydog

here are some Marjorelle's; a gold and a purple, nice tpfer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=400024250743&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380097586362&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## joyjoyjoy

I'm on a hunt for a oversized muse, so i called the 2 outlets (woodbury and cabazon).  The beige oversized muse was on sale for $999 plus an extra 20% off.  I'm not crazy about the color, so anyone interested, call the outlets.  

I had a picture sent by both outlets, but the colors seem to be off.  they both said it was beige, but the pictures look different.  It may be the lighting?

BTW, if you're intrested in the large, it's $899 plus the 20% off this weekend.


----------



## camilliepoo

I just called and talked to Michelle. They also have patent red croc quilted tribute handbag and a large Muse II in blue/beige and a large Muse II in the raspberry/blue/beige. The raspberry color Muse II is $999 + 20% off = $799



lavagirl said:


> Muse II medium in croc embossed nubuck on suede blue/beige combination
> price at $799 further discounted this weekend by 20%= $639.20
> available at YSL woodbury outlet 845-928-2169


----------



## Elly0216

Does anyone know what the pricing will be of the besace''s w/ the additional 50% off at NM stores? (well if there are any left..)


----------



## windykat

Hi Ladies...I was at the YSL in Chicago and they had:

Mini Muse II in anthracite?
Small Downtown in black patent - just marked down to $499!
Medium Downtown, patent - teal, brown patent
Easy bag, small - teal, tan - $599
Capri bucket in black patent
Majorelle, patent - purple, black, teal, white, (and the gold) 
Medium Muse II, croc embossed suede - teal, eggplant/purple $849
Medium Muse II, patent - teal, $799
Medium Muse II, patent & fabric flap - black
Medium Muse II, multicolor - blue, tan, magenta (also a large)
Small & Medium Tribute in brown
Large Tribute in brown croc
Small Besace (can't remember the color, maybe gray or teal?)
YSL black patent large tote w/ the logo all over in raised lettering (don't know the name!) $799

I was so overwhelmed when I got in the store...and of course, walked out w/ a medium croc embossed Muse II in the eggplant and a little wallet. 

For you Besace fans, Neiman Marcus had a leopard print Besace that a salesperson told me the manager found hidden away by an employee ($2000, then the 50% off), and several small gold Besaces.


----------



## eisse

Elly0216 said:


> Does anyone know what the pricing will be of the besace''s w/ the additional 50% off at NM stores? (well if there are any left..)



I believe that the besace were marked down 30% from $1895 to $1295 and with the additional 50% makes it $647.50 before taxes.


----------



## MiuMiu108

spotted, ivory white croc embossed nubuck besace at Cabazon in a medium.  I think they also have it in large.  Sale price was $799.


----------



## adoptastray

elly0216 said:


> does anyone know what the pricing will be of the besace''s w/ the additional 50% off at nm stores? (well if there are any left..)



$635 is what I paid for my pewter one.


----------



## peachiesncream

is everything in woodbury an additional 20% off?


----------



## adoptastray

^Yes


----------



## first birkin

If anyone sees this bag somewhere (Saks, Neiman) I would really appreciate it if you could let me know...!  I must have one...!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat19950738cat14930744cat20140740


----------



## chinsumo

When I was at YSL in Chevy Chase yesterday, I was told that they had the eggplant nubuck besace still on sale. I didn't ask how much, but she told me that it was in back, and on sale.


----------



## adoptastray

YSL Cabazon and Woodbury are an additional 20% off all outlet items this MLK weekend. Here's some of the items at Cabazon as of this morning.


----------



## adoptastray

YSL Cabazon continued...


----------



## adoptastray

YSL cashmere at Cabazon


----------



## Tasha1

Amsterdam, PaulWarmer  Besace, black, large 599 euros incl tax, brown Easy small 399 euros


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Thanks for posting the pics *adoptastray*!


----------



## MiuMiu108

I was at Cabazon yesterday, but forgot my camera! Thanks for posting adoptastray!

FYI everyone, the white O/S muse at Cabazon is the only one they had.  It was sent by mistake.  However, even though it is 25% off for that one, don't get it.  On the lower right hand back side is a nice 3 inch scratch.  In addition, the O/S tan muse looks washed out in real life and when I was looking at them, they had many stains.  If you intend on buying over the phone, make sure you have the SA inspect the bag for stains and scratches.  YSL outlet is final sale.


----------



## afterimage

MiuMiu108 said:


> I was at Cabazon yesterday, but forgot my camera! Thanks for posting adoptastray!
> 
> FYI everyone, the white O/S muse at Cabazon is the only one they had. It was sent by mistake. However, even though it is 25% off for that one, don't get it. On the lower right hand back side is a nice 3 inch scratch. In addition, the O/S tan muse looks washed out in real life and when I was looking at them, they had many stains. If you intend on buying over the phone, make sure you have the SA inspect the bag for stains and scratches. YSL outlet is final sale.


 
and that is why buying in person is always a good idea!


----------



## adoptastray

MiuMiu108 said:


> If you intend on buying over the phone, make sure you have the SA inspect the bag for stains and scratches.



I have bought all my sale YSL bags over the phone and they were all final sale from either Neiman Marcus or the outlet. I ALWAYS ask if there are any scratches or damage to the leather or hardware. I declined to buy one bag at NM because the SA said it had a scratch in the front--I'm glad I asked. So far, I've been happy with my damage free purchases!


----------



## adoptastray

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for posting the pics *adoptastray*!



I'm happy to post whenever SA's email me photos. I've made some wonderful purchases when other TPFers have posted photos from their SA's.

One more cashmere color from Cabazon


----------



## lhasalover

What size and color is this muse? Any idea of price?


----------



## goodmornin

looks like teal patent in size large.

Its most likely $899 + 20% off.. so around $719?


----------



## alya

adoptastray said:


> YSL Cabazon and Woodbury are an additional 20% off all outlet items this MLK weekend. Here's some of the items at Cabazon as of this morning.
> 
> View attachment 649777
> View attachment 649778
> View attachment 649779
> View attachment 649780
> View attachment 649781


How much are the muse 2s? Does anybody know?


----------



## MiuMiu108

*Alya*: I was at Cabazon this weekend and the Muse 2's were $799 for a medium and $999 for a large.  There was blue leather/bluc croc embossed in a medium and a large, a large multi-color, and a large black patent one.  There was an additional 20% off this weekend, not sure if the 20% applies for Monday.


----------



## goodmornin

It extends til tomorrow!


----------



## Tooomz

Bluefly has some great items on sale! I found my *YSL Bronze Cracked Calfskin Tribute Flat Tote for $777, that's 40% off!*

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...ibute-flat-tote/cat20428/301092101/detail.fly


----------



## first birkin

Adoptastray do you know how much the YSL Cashmere scarves are by any chance?


----------



## goodmornin

$299 or the larger 6ftx2ft wide scarves and $199 for the 5ftx1ft wide scarves


----------



## amazigrace

I talked to Marcel, the SA at NM Last Call in Grapevine, TX. He sent me these two pictures of what they have on sale there, as of this morning. I didn't get the prices, though. If anyone is interested, here's the phone number:
1-214-513-1527


----------



## alya

MiuMiu108 said:


> *Alya*: I was at Cabazon this weekend and the Muse 2's were $799 for a medium and $999 for a large.  There was blue leather/bluc croc embossed in a medium and a large, a large multi-color, and a large black patent one.  There was an additional 20% off this weekend, not sure if the 20% applies for Monday.


Thank you miumiu


----------



## ivydog

This is pretty at shrise 55% 0ff
http://www.shirise.com/shirise/prod...3063&mscssid=XC0VVEF0WQMK9LC4UN223EF8D9BEDSL3


----------



## first birkin

Thank you Goodmornin!


----------



## first birkin

goodmornin said:


> $299 or the larger 6ftx2ft wide scarves and $199 for the 5ftx1ft wide scarves


Thank you Goodmornin!


----------



## adoptastray

amazigrace said:


> I talked to Marcel, the SA at NM Last Call in Grapevine, TX. He sent me these two pictures of what they have on sale there, as of this morning. I didn't get the prices, though. If anyone is interested, here's the phone number:
> 1-214-513-1527



The crinkled patent bucket capri and white deerskin flap capri are ultra adorable in person. I have the deep pink one (I can't tell if the photo is the red or berry one) and absolutely adore it. Here is an extra 10% off one item coupon for Neiman Marcus Last Call stores
http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBJcITaAB8$L1B7bdGOADyEYe.AQXgLzSt/doc.html?
Cut and paste URL, print out and bring to store. Who knows, maybe they will take it over the phone too.


----------



## adoptastray

Couple of YSL bags at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan. Medium "Miroslava" Muse Two and Volcano Gold Besace both 66% off. [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]248-643-3300 X 2182 Ask for Joanne

[/FONT]
	

		
			
		

		
	




[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] 

[/FONT]


----------



## adoptastray

Some more YSL Cabazon outlet items. I don't know the prices. Extra 20% sale ends today.


----------



## adoptastray




----------



## goodmornin

I just called NM Atlanta Last call and they had a YSL Olive Green Rive Gauche according to the SA. 

It measures 13 inches across, and 14 inches tall. With his description it sounds more like a tribute?

Its currently on clearance for around $350 !! Pretty good deal?

Give them a call - its on hold under CK
_6788475777_


----------



## vhdos

Sabrina from NM Chicago sent me an email that there is a YSL Muse II bag (I think a tan/beige color) that was $1795 - on sale for $601!  Her #312-617-7831


----------



## 2manybags

Cabazon has the gold Majorelle (Volcano) for $899 and an extra 20% off. They also have black patent, and leopard.


----------



## alisonanna

so did the "cold" NM start presale?
(I cant go I can't go I can't go)


----------



## adoptastray

alisonanna said:


> so did the "cold" NM start presale?
> (I cant go I can't go I can't go)



Yes.


----------



## goodmornin

alisonanna said:


> so did the "cold" NM start presale?
> (I cant go I can't go I can't go)




some have - but some are going to receive their stock tomorrow =)


----------



## amazigrace

adoptastray said:


> Couple of YSL bags at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan. Medium "Miroslava" Muse Two and Volcano Gold Besace both 66% off. [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]248-643-3300 X 2182 Ask for Joanne
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 650892
> View attachment 650894
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]



I got the Muse Two today! I'm SO excited and I'll post pictures when I get it!


----------



## persian11

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1232460515680&ev19=1:42

This bag is on sale at Saks.  Sorry if this is already posted!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

black and beige patent large Muse Twos w/ the ponyhair flap, $898 at BG
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat257221cat260101cat261004cat200900cat200903


----------



## Cosmopolitan

small black patent Downtown, $673 at BG
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat257221cat260101cat261004cat200900cat200903


----------



## yslalice

NM last call outlet in austin had a medium brown leather rive gauche, a black patent croc stamped rive gauche, and a black patent croc stamped palma.


----------



## adoptastray

yslalice said:


> NM last call outlet in austin had a medium brown leather rive gauche, a black patent croc stamped rive gauche, and a black patent croc stamped palma.




Thanks! I bought the brown rive gauche.


----------



## doradarling

MiuMiu108 said:


> *Alya*: I was at Cabazon this weekend and the Muse 2's were $799 for a medium and $999 for a large.  There was blue leather/bluc croc embossed in a medium and a large, a large multi-color, and a large black patent one.  There was an additional 20% off this weekend, not sure if the 20% applies for Monday.



Thanks very much, MiuMiu108!  I got the blue Muse 2 last night -- my first YSL.  I am so excited!!


----------



## MiuMiu108

doradarling said:


> Thanks very much, MiuMiu108! I got the blue Muse 2 last night -- my first YSL. I am so excited!!


 
YAY!!!  congrats!!! show us pics after


----------



## yslalice

adoptastray said:


> Thanks! I bought the brown rive gauche.


 oh congratulations! it's pretty!


----------



## gillianna

Enablers here.......UGH....
I just bought the large Muse II yesterday from the outlet.  It is the blue on blue with croc leather front.  This is the bag that Kate Moss carried in the ads.  I fell in love with this purse when the ads first came out but could never spend that amount of money on it.  Great sale with the extra 20% off.  I should get it next week.  I talked my sister in to looking at them she got the large Muse II in slate blue leather (all leather bag).  The outlets were very nice in sending emails of pictures of what they had in stock.
Sylvester in the California YSL outlet was so nice and I would recommend him.  He answered all my questions and took the time to email me photos.  Michelle in Woodbury Commons was just as sweet, she also took the time to talk to me and send pictures to my sister. The outlets seem to have really great SA.  I was not impressed when I tried to call a few YSL stores, put on hold and just felt like I was bothering them.


----------



## adoptastray

*BESACE LAST CALL INVENTORY ALERT!!!!!!*

Neiman Marcus Boston 877-563-4626 has the Besace in most of the fall colors at 66% off. You can presell today. They have Besace in:

Croc embossed nubuck in eggplant, praline (dark brown) and GREY!
Pony hair leopard
Anthracite (pewter) volcano metallic, gold volcano metallic

They also have the adorable mini downtown in red croc patent. This is not the small but the mini


----------



## goodmornin

Oh wow!! Must stay away...


----------



## adoptastray

Found another pewter besace at 66% off. Call Christian at Neiman Marcus St. Louis 877-634-6260. NM's last call sale cold state consolidation is prob the last chance to get the pewter!


----------



## lovingmybags

goodmornin said:


> I just called NM Atlanta Last call and they had a YSL Olive Green Rive Gauche according to the SA.
> 
> It measures 13 inches across, and 14 inches tall. With his description it sounds more like a tribute?
> 
> Its currently on clearance for around $350 !! Pretty good deal?
> 
> Give them a call - its on hold under CK
> _6788475777_


 
Hmmm, yeah, the measurements don't seem to line up?  Is this the smaller Rive Gauche if it is one?    What a great price though  if it were emerald green I would snatch it up in a heartbeat!  Pray to God that I will never find it...it'll be too bad for my wallet!!


----------



## MiuMiu108

*adoptastray*: are these final sale? do you know the prices for the besaces?? and the cost of charge sends?  YOU'RE AWESOME...thanks for all the posts!


----------



## MiuMiu108

lovingmybags said:


> Hmmm, yeah, the measurements don't seem to line up? Is this the smaller Rive Gauche if it is one?  What a great price though  if it were emerald green I would snatch it up in a heartbeat! Pray to God that I will never find it...it'll be too bad for my wallet!!


 
LOL! I concur lovingmybags!

Remember, don't settle!!!  Just because a bag is on sale you shouldn't just jump on any color


----------



## yslalice

goodmornin, is that rive gauche still available?


----------



## goodmornin

yslalice said:


> goodmornin, is that rive gauche still available?


hm.. I'm not too sure because I called and put it on hold yesterday but no one PMd me to tell me they got it.

Perhaps give them a call first thing in the morning! I think it was their last YSL!


----------



## closetavalanche

MiuMiu108 said:


> *adoptastray*: are these final sale? do you know the prices for the besaces?? and the cost of charge sends?  YOU'RE AWESOME...thanks for all the posts!



I just did a charge send for a Besace from NM and yes they are final sale. Shipping is $12 or $12.95 (forgot), and as for pricing they are all 1/3 the retail price so depends on which one you are eyeing...My black bubble leather one came out to be around $680 after tax and shipping. HTH!


----------



## GreenEyesOfEnvy

Can someone let me know if they spot a black bubble leather Besace at NM or anywhere else on sale? I keep missing them and want one very badly. I have a praline one and love it, but want a black one to match the darker items in my wardrobe. I called all of my local (Dallas area) NM locations and they don't seem to think that they ever carried it, but others have found them in other NM locations so I'm a bit confused. Thanks in advance if anyone can help me on this!


----------



## authenticplease

adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/prodImage.ms?productCode=213835100&width=157&height=188  These cute little flats in a bright denim blue are at SAKS ATL.  They will be an additional 50% off on thurs for the consolidation sale.  Around $50ish.  They had about 7 or 8 pairs in 35, 36, and 40, 40.5....PM me for SA presale info.


----------



## mnl

Neimans minneapolis has 3 besaces left on sale: 2 pewter (volcano) and 1 gold (volcano) price ~$6xx


----------



## ivydog

this black croc tribute at BG http://bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod21070081&parentId=cat217801&masterId=cat211105&index=6&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat217801


----------



## 2manybags

The Saks outlet has tons of Muse 2s, besaces, tributes, downtowns, majorelles, palma (?) tote (not quite sure of the name of this bag) in various colors, sizes, and leathers, for $900 ish with an extra 20% off. If you are on their email list, you get 30% off instead of 20%. Sorry, I didn't gather exact details of colors and sizes as I was annoyed to find bags that I'd been hunting for just sitting there at the outlet near me.


----------



## luxurina

Anyone knows where I can find a tribute 2 sandal or bootie on sale in a size 8 or 8.5?


----------



## mona_danya

2manybags said:


> The Saks outlet has tons of Muse 2s, besaces, tributes, downtowns, majorelles, palma (?) tote (not quite sure of the name of this bag) in various colors, sizes, and leathers, for $900 ish with an extra 20% off. If you are on their email list, you get 30% off instead of 20%. Sorry, I didn't gather exact details of colors and sizes as I was annoyed to find bags that I'd been hunting for just sitting there at the outlet near me.



Thanks for the tip, but which location is this???


----------



## 2manybags

My SA said that all Saks outlets will be carrying them as they received a big shipment from YSL directly. The ones I saw were at the Saks in franklin mills.



mona_danya said:


> Thanks for the tip, but which location is this???


----------



## mona_danya

2manybags said:


> My SA said that all Saks outlets will be carrying them as they received a big shipment from YSL directly. The ones I saw were at the Saks in franklin mills.



Thanks so much!


----------



## afterimage

if anyone sees the black/turquoise bubble leather or the Anthracite croc embossed besace at any NM.. please pleaseeeeeee PM me~!!!! I would be eternally grateful!


----------



## adoptastray

Beautiful all black Muse Two 50% off.






http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product36.html


----------



## adoptastray

afterimage said:


> if anyone sees the black/turquoise bubble leather or the Anthracite croc embossed besace at any NM.. please pleaseeeeeee PM me~!!!! I would be eternally grateful!



As of yesterday, Neiman Marcus Boston 877-563-4626 had the Besace in anthracite croc embossed at 66% off.


----------



## bubbleloba

ivydog said:


> this black croc tribute at BG http://bergdorfgoodman.com/store/ca...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat217801



Arrg... I missed it again!!


----------



## goodmornin

large black tribute is up again and at an extra 40% off the sale price!! $4xx

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat19950738cat14930744cat20140740


----------



## MiuMiu108

2manybags said:


> The Saks outlet has tons of Muse 2s, besaces, tributes, downtowns, majorelles, palma (?) tote (not quite sure of the name of this bag) in various colors, sizes, and leathers, for $900 ish with an extra 20% off. If you are on their email list, you get 30% off instead of 20%. Sorry, I didn't gather exact details of colors and sizes as I was annoyed to find bags that I'd been hunting for just sitting there at the outlet near me.


 
thanks for the post! Did you happen to see any muse 2's in the multicolor? or a grey croc embossed besace??  I called and the SA there was very impatient with me and couldn't describe the bags at all! She was like, it has a strap, and it opens in the middle, and this and that...which sounds so generic!!!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

goodmornin said:


> large black tribute is up again and at an extra 40% off the sale price!! $4xx
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat19950738cat14930744cat20140740



I can't believe I missed it again.  And I just checked the website this morning.

*goodmornin* and *ivydog*, will you PM me about the Tribute if the links are up and available again?  I will really really appreciate it.  Seems like the mock tribute and me are not meant to be...


----------



## adoptastray

Black croc bangle bracelet on sale at Saks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1232577422210


----------



## yslalice

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/st-augustine-saks-off-fifth-413495.html
great ysl deals at off fifth posted in deals and steals

including black patent croc tributes!!!!


----------



## adoptastray

yslalice said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/st-augustine-saks-off-fifth-413495.html
> great ysl deals at off fifth posted in deals and steals
> 
> including black patent croc tributes!!!!



And here is the link to the 30% off coupon:
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/saks-off-fifth-extra-30-off-entire-purchase-413605.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Has anyone seen a small Downtown on sale in praline patent or praline pebbled leather?


----------



## yslalice

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Lavender-Snake-Skin-Handbag-NIB_W0QQitemZ270330575139QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item270330575139&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
Tom Ford for YSL snakeskin cigarette case WITH lighter! Rare!


----------



## LovePink

*ALL YSL (Yves Saint Laurent)*
Majorelle in rouge - $1016.90 (40%)
Majorelle in bronzo - $749.90 (40%)
Besace in rose - $1196.90 (40%)
Besace in bronzo - $749.90 (60%)
Besace in rust - $749.90 (60%)
Muse Two in chocolate - $789.90 (60%)
Muse Two (small size) in Almond - $1136.90 (40%)

PM me for SA info. Tks


----------



## mijou

LovePink,

I am interested in Besace in Rust.  Can you please give me your SA info.  Thanks.

I have been a TPF member for over a year and never really posted anything until a few days ago.  I don't know how to PM someone.  I wish there's a direction to do it.


----------



## lovingmybags

^mijou, I think a member can't PM someone unless they have made a certain number of posts, so it's not you  Good luck with that Besace!


----------



## Nuttae

does anybody see Muse briefcase on sale right now? i saw one on bluefly.com for $1196. is it considered a good price?
TIA


----------



## sona

My NM has 2 YSL besace in gold and 1 in pewter and couple others im not sure of for approx 500 on sale, that is the last call. PM me if interested..


----------



## mijou

Sona,
I am not able to PM you.  Can you please email me at XXXXXXXXXXXXX?  I really want to get a Besace.  Thanks.

_*Mijou*, I edited out your email address because its not a good idea to post that info. on a public forum. Now that you have reached more than five posts on tPF you should be able to PM other members.--Cosmopolitan_


----------



## sandypoo

mijou..  call  Esther at NM after 1:00 today  they have some besaces on sale right now.
508-620-5700 x 2183  tell her sandy referred you.  If she is not there ask for joe and give him your number.  she's very good at returning calls.


----------



## goodmornin

I think some sale prices went back up again on the YSL website.

THat website really needs to make up its mind about prices..

EDIT: Actually the prices are still the same.. its when you hover over them they show a more expensive price


----------



## goodmornin

On the other hand.. this majorelle is really cheap.. $499 for the gold Medium.

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...tructured Top Handle Bag in Gold Leather.aspx


----------



## alisonanna

mijou - try Nordstrom Denver Cherry Creek for a rust besace

NM Denver has 2 gold besace bags on Last Call table
no Muse II


----------



## adoptastray

Muse black leather braided bracelet with mother of pearl muse accent:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ET1.jhtml%3FNo%3D20%26N%3D4294966992%26st%3Ds


----------



## yslalice

goodmornin said:


> On the other hand.. this majorelle is really cheap.. $499 for the gold Medium.
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...tructured Top Handle Bag in Gold Leather.aspx


 that's pretty good -- i've been watching that black patent majorelle to see if if goes down anymore.....so far, nothing. sigh.


----------



## lxsc300

Try Nordstrom Valley Fair @ 408.248.2180 ask for designer handbag anyone.  I saw two rust and one praline Besace, and a volcano majorelle at 60% off yesterday.  They also have a red croc embossed patent rive gauche at 40% off.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Overstock has 40 YSL bags right now!

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Handbags/Yves-Saint-Laurent,/brand,/111/dept.html


----------



## LeeMiller

I don't know why but I'm drawn to this vintage scarf.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200300579642&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## vlore

Cosmopolitan said:


> Overstock has 40 YSL bags right now!
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Handbags/Yves-Saint-Laurent,/brand,/111/dept.html



Wao!!! Still pricey, though!


----------



## goodmornin

wow yeah really pricey!


----------



## yslalice

smartbargains.com has:
red emma
emerald majorelle
white downtown


----------



## goodmornin

^^ btw.. use INSTYLE09 for extra 20% off!


----------



## adoptastray

goodmornin said:


> ^^ btw.. use INSTYLE09 for extra 20% off!



for smartbargains?


----------



## goodmornin

Yup - lasts until sometime in Feb i think!


----------



## serena11

i was so excited when i saw the red emma but it was gone when i got there. i haven't been able to find one anywhere and i think i would pay full price for it.


----------



## mijou

My quest for Besace has completed!  I ordered a praline Besace from NM yesterday for under $700 and it's on its way.


----------



## adoptastray

mijou said:


> My quest for Besace has completed!  I ordered a praline Besace from NM yesterday for under $700 and it's on its way.



Yay! As of today they still had a praline (dark brown) at Boston NM. I think they had one at Oakbrook too unless that's the one you bought.


----------



## first birkin

LovePink said:


> *ALL YSL (Yves Saint Laurent)*
> Majorelle in rouge - $1016.90 (40%)
> Majorelle in bronzo - $749.90 (40%)
> Besace in rose - $1196.90 (40%)
> Besace in bronzo - $749.90 (60%)
> Besace in rust - $749.90 (60%)
> Muse Two in chocolate - $789.90 (60%)
> Muse Two (small size) in Almond - $1136.90 (40%)
> 
> PM me for SA info. Tks


Hi Love Pink, can you send me your SA's number? I tried PM'ing but not sure if it worked. Tks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

serena11 said:


> i was so excited when i saw the red emma but it was gone when i got there. i haven't been able to find one anywhere and i think i would pay full price for it.



A British website has one on sale! 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...int-laurent-ysl-u-202144-bags/5681?colour=red

Its a gorgeous bag and very hard to find. You can see mine here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...of-ysl-emma-bags-here-369346.html#post8449533


----------



## lavagirl

white patent -tribute (meduim) bag still on sale for $399 at ysl.com


http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/Shoulder-Bag/P-Medium-Tribute-Patent.aspx


----------



## autumnseason

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731 

YSL Marjoelle!!! Gorgeous! avail now 40% off!!!


----------



## autumnseason

i mean, majorelle!!!! typing too quick! Good luck!


----------



## CuriousGeorge

and it is gone!


----------



## iloemuse

Hi, anyone know if any dark color Muse, large size is on sale? please let me know! thanks!


----------



## lovingmybags

Saw the pic of the Rive Gauche in sage in the reference library, and fell head over heels in love with it!  I think I'm loving it more than even the emerald green; has anyone seen the large on sale anywhere?  Would love to have one of those!


----------



## chica1

I just called the Off the fifth in Arundel Mills and Leesburg and neither recieved any YSL bags.  I hope they get a shipment also.


----------



## authenticplease

My SA has these YSL TEAL streaked patent pumps in a 38 on hold....they are 80% off retail.....around $189.  Please PM me for contact info.
adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/prodImage.ms?productCode=300956801&width=340&height=408


----------



## vlore

authenticplease said:


> My SA has these YSL TEAL streaked patent pumps in a 38 on hold....they are 80% off retail.....around $189.  Please PM me for contact info.
> adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/prodImage.ms?productCode=300956801&width=340&height=408



oohhh, I have these pumps and they are super nice...someone get them!!!


----------



## gypas

lovingmybags said:


> Saw the pic of the Rive Gauche in sage in the reference library, and fell head over heels in love with it!  I think I'm loving it more than even the emerald green; has anyone seen the large on sale anywhere?  Would love to have one of those!



is there  a rive gauche bag in emerald green? I love this bag and even more emeral green 
i would die to get my hands on one 
did you see it at a store lovingmybags??


----------



## lovingmybags

Yes, YSL made the Rive Gauche in emerald green also.  I was thinking about getting one in that color, but I think I'm leaning towards sage more now  I didn't see them at a store yet, but hope to find some soon!


----------



## gypas

lovingmybags said:


> Yes, YSL made the Rive Gauche in emerald green also.  I was thinking about getting one in that color, but I think I'm leaning towards sage more now  I didn't see them at a store yet, but hope to find some soon!



Thank you lovingmybags 
I will keep an eye as well and if anything comes up I ll let you know !


----------



## lovingmybags

^Thank you!  I'll do the same here!  This forum is the best (and so bad at the same time lol)!


----------



## shimmerbrick

has anyone seen either 

1) Muse two - any colour
2) Rive Gauche in grey/brown anywhere?

am dying to lay my hands on one of these...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^^^*Lovingmybags *and *gypas*, just fyi, the forest green Rive Gauche came out in 2006 and the sage green came out in early 2007 I believe. They are not current bags. The pics are dated in the Ref Library. Will be hard to track down those colors now. EBay possibly.


----------



## first birkin

mona_danya said:


> Thanks for the tip, but which location is this???


Hi Mona!  Thanks so much for the tip! Do you have a good SA at that location who's name you wouldn't mind sharing with me? I'm hoping to track down the muse two in the photo that's grey croc stamped on the bottom and black on the top...!


----------



## gillianna

As of last week the outlets had the Muse II in grey tweed, purple tweed, blue on blue-like the ad Kate Moss was in and the multi color pink front with blue top.  The Woodbury outlet had some solid leather ones I think.  You can call the outlets and ask them what they have.  I ordered from the outlet in California but my bag was shipped from the Woodbury outlet.  Michell at Woodbury outlet is a really nice person and Sylvester at the California is very nice. They seemed to have a pretty good selection of Muse purses in both medium and large.  The outlets had a extra 20% off, you can always see if they will honor the price again.  The regular YSL stores had the large Muse II on sale for $999.00 and the stores I called seemed to have a good selection.  They can also do a locator if they don't have it.  My problem was the SA in the regular store had major attitude in answering my questions in what they had available and put me on hold and just were not very nice to talk to. It seemed like they could not be bothered with a phone order.


----------



## scortinas

Gillianna - thanks for the info!  I can't believe they have large Muse two for $999.  Can you tell me which stores you called?  Thank you!!!!


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^^^*Lovingmybags *and *gypas*, just fyi, the forest green Rive Gauche came out in 2006 and the sage green came out in early 2007 I believe. They are not current bags. The pics are dated in the Ref Library. Will be hard to track down those colors now. EBay possibly.


 
Thank you *Cosmo* !  I always seem to be two steps behind in finding things I like, but oh well ush:.  Will keep checking eBay and give it a shot!


----------



## gillianna

UPDATE-Stock at YSL outlet-Woodbury Commons, NY.
I just talked to the manager Yvonne at YSL and she is really nice, she will email you photos if you need them.  Her phone # is 1-845-928-2169

Large Muse II: $999.00
Blue on Blue (like the Kate Moss ad)
Pink Front, Blue top, handle (canvas trim)
Baby Blue all leather bag
Tweed-grey

Medium Muse II:$799.00      
  Baby blue all leather bag

Downtown: Large size $899.00
  Metallic black/silver sharkskin style
Downtown: Medium size $599.00
  White painted canvas with red trim

Tribute: Large size $599.00
 Plain leather in the following colors: white, black or chocolate brown
 Tan quilted croc. embossed design $799.00 

Besache: Large size $799.00
 Colors: Plum (eggplant?)
           Teal

I am sure they have other things too, but these are the styles I am familar with.  I think Yvonne and Michelle (she is off today) had to be two of the nicest SA's I have ever spoken too.  I rather deal with them than the attitude at the regular YSL stores.


----------



## deaddisco

Does the YSL outlet-Woodbury Commons, NY ship international??

$799 for a large besace !! DO you happen to know if they have a black textured leather one?


----------



## afterimage

deaddisco said:


> Does the YSL outlet-Woodbury Commons, NY ship international??
> 
> $799 for a large besace !! DO you happen to know if they have a black textured leather one?



I want the black tumbled leather one as well! I think it's sold out.
I just hope they don't discontinue it!


----------



## gillianna

The outlet does not ship international.  From what Yvonne told me the only Besace they had was in the two colors I listed above.  I doubt if the outlets get the basic black bags and put them on sale.


----------



## tennisd

I was at the Woodbury outlet earlier this month and I want to let you all know that the snap on the front of the Muse II tri color (the one Miroslava Duma) has is not unlocking right so that is why no one is buying it.  The sales lady at the store was trying to tell me that that was the way it wass made.  The other Muse II bags in the store didn't do it so I think it was that bag.


----------



## porsche mama

i was at the tysons galleria (maclean va) neiman marcus today and found 4 or 5 gold besace's on the 50% off sale price table if anyone is interested


----------



## amazigrace

*gilliana*, thank you so much for all the information you gave us. I really appreciate it, and maybe I'll find my UHG because of you!


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
bright blue patent large tribute $264
(someone get it before me -- i need to save for my easy! hahah)


----------



## afterimage

aww i missed it! that was such a pretty blue


----------



## scortinas

Gillianna - you are the best.. .thank you for all your help!!!


----------



## Luxx

Are there any Bronze Besace's on sale anywhere?


----------



## ivydog

Luxx said:


> Are there any Bronze Besace's on sale anywhere?


Is this the Bronze?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380099027363&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bluefly *finally* has some new arrivals from YSL:

Totem bags in black and praline patent

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...em-eastwest-bag/cat60024/301701001/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...em-eastwest-bag/cat60024/302273501/detail.fly


32 bag in almond nubuck

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...ed-suede-32-bag/cat60024/302050101/detail.fly


small turquoise Downtown

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...town-small-tote/cat60024/301717303/detail.fly


----------



## scortinas

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/TopHandle/P-Medium%20Structured%20Top%20Handle%20Bag%20in%20Gold%20Leather.aspx

Check this out Majorelle lovers!!!  Great deal...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

scortinas said:


> http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...tructured Top Handle Bag in Gold Leather.aspx
> 
> Check this out Majorelle lovers!!!  Great deal...



Keep in mind that's actually the Mini. Its been mislabeled as the Medium for about six months now.  See this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/majorelle-discontinued-414422.html#post9472983


----------



## scortinas

Oops.. I had no idea... thank you for correcting me!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^No problem, is not your fault at all. I wish ysl.com would get their acts together because several tpf members like *brontosaurus *have not received what they thought they were ordering


----------



## Luxx

ivydog said:


> Is this the Bronze?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380099027363&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



Yes it is! Why thank you  I will have to watch this auction. I was hoping to catch it through Last Call but I can't seem to find one. I called the tyson galleria Neimans that *porsche mama* was kind enough to list but it appears they're all out of the gold If anyone sees any gold or bronze Besace's at Last Call, please let me know!!!


----------



## ivydog

35 ysl on overstock for Y mail lover this cute tote 
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Gold-Small-Postage-Tote/3725632/product.html
or the other 34
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/YSL/12565/subcat.html?sort=New+Arrivals


----------



## yslalice

black emma on smartbargains


----------



## mnl

Luxx said:


> Yes it is! Why thank you  I will have to watch this auction. I was hoping to catch it through Last Call but I can't seem to find one. I called the tyson galleria Neimans that *porsche mama* was kind enough to list but it appears they're all out of the gold If anyone sees any gold or bronze Besace's at Last Call, please let me know!!!


Neimans minneapolis had two gold besaces on last call this weekend


----------



## sona

I called a couple of NM and most of them had the YSl besace in gold/bronze or pewter. So call and try to find one If I remember they were less than 600, maybe 560$


----------



## Luxx

^Thank you very much, I am going to devote some time to calling around once the weekend comes  Hopefully there will still be some left. I really appreciate everyone's responses in here.


----------



## scortinas

I think I am going to get either the blue on blue (Kate Moss ad) or tweed grey Muse II.  What do you guys think??  I feel like the blue on blue is sooo popular and everybody has it, but then I love the color.  I would appreciate your thoughts!  Thank you.


----------



## gillianna

Both are nice bags. I bought the blue on blue and it is so beautiful.  I love everything about it.  The bag feels so light to carry.  It is very well made and just a perfect bag.  I fell in love with this bag when the ads with Kate Moss first came out.  I don't think everyone has this bag, there are so many colors to choose from with the muse II.  I can only say good things about this bag.


----------



## scortinas

Thanks gillianna.  You have been a huge help!!  I hope to post some pix soon for all you to see...


----------



## adoptastray

scortinas said:


> I feel like the blue on blue is sooo popular and everybody has it, but then I love the color.



Always go for the color you love, the one that sings to you. In the big picture, there are not so many Muse Two's out there that you would feel like you are always running into your bag. There are many, many more Coach and D&B bags on the street so you can still feel special.


----------



## daniellerose14

are there any more muse 2's out there for sale or did i completely miss the boat??? im hoping next month they will have some sales at woodbury commons for presidents weekend!!


----------



## simone72

Some amazing YSL shoe deals from Deals and steals posted today from www.poshonmain.com tribute patent boots and several other pumps still available


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

woodbury YSL has lots of muse when i was there couple of weeks ago... but the discount was not much as it was only extra 20% during thanksgiving weekend


----------



## adoptastray

YSL's at annsfabulousfinds (a well respected consignment store), including a ymail tote. 1 day coupon for an extra 15% off was posted in deals and steals today:

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/15-off-anns-fabulous-finds-416518.html

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/ysl


----------



## scortinas

Is Ann's Faboulous Finds a reliable site?  Are the products authentic?  I am just curious - I never heard of it before.  Thank you


----------



## mona_danya

scortinas said:


> Is Ann's Faboulous Finds a reliable site?  Are the products authentic?  I am just curious - I never heard of it before.  Thank you



She is VERY reliable...do a search on the forum and you will find all the answers you need...


----------



## scortinas

Awesome... Now I know a new site .. thank you!!


----------



## Spongeb0b1991

does anyone know where i can find YSL men shoes on sale


----------



## pepper12

YSL Muse

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-B...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## gucci lover

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> woodbury YSL has lots of muse when i was there couple of weeks ago... but the discount was not much as it was only extra 20% during thanksgiving weekend


 
I did not know YSL had an outlet!  Do you remember what colors were available and if they had the size L.  Thanks so much


----------



## spendalot

The Rive Gauche eludes me. If anyone sees one in the regular leather, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## doradarling

Hi everybody --

Bergdorf's has a bronze Easy satchel for 40% off ($1,077 from $1795)...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat217801


----------



## afterimage

doradarling said:


> Hi everybody --
> 
> Bergdorf's has a bronze Easy satchel for 40% off ($1,077 from $1795)...
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat217801



it's sold


----------



## pasilda

I'm still in a search for a muse II medium Multicolor buffalo leather (fuschia/blue). Any sale on this one? 

Got an e-mail from Matthew at the Woodburry outlet and here's what he said regarding muse II:

"We do have Muse II's in stock.  We have the multi colored one in large $999.  We have the one with blue leather and suede croc lg$999 sm$799.  Also in leather and croc is a large tan $999.  We have a black patent body with patent croc embossed sides and a pony hair flap $999. We also have one ineggplant suede croc $849.  It is really hard to get to e-mails over the weekend so feel free to call the store directly.  845-928-2169. Also, feel free to ask any of our associates for assistance. Matthew"


----------



## gingarita

doradarling said:


> Hi everybody --
> 
> Bergdorf's has a bronze Easy satchel for 40% off ($1,077 from $1795)...
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat217801


 
i got it.....i did it so fast after seeing your post i couldn't believe it!
do you think this was a good price? i am going to see if the style is for me when it arrives otherwise return it...
can't believe i did that! lolol


----------



## authenticplease

Black YSL Raspail Large Tote on bluefly....also check the Bluefly D&S thread for additional discounts, you can stack up to two/three......

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...er=cjunction_1827884_10436858_516371-0-231-13


----------



## authenticplease

Large Cream Patent downtown for 1199......plus if you are new to the site & register today, you get 12% off site wide........use code FS1222 for 15% discount on fashion items and code INSTYLE09 for 10% off.  Shipping is 2.95 for any/everything.

http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...catid=316&prodid=1111494045&t=Search...prod.6

They also have a dark green Majorelle for 899.


----------



## r2d2ob1

Corsa in Las Vegas has a lot of YSL at 50% off. Same thing at the YSL boutique at the Bellagio.


----------



## doradarling

gingarita said:


> i got it.....i did it so fast after seeing your post i couldn't believe it!
> do you think this was a good price? i am going to see if the style is for me when it arrives otherwise return it...
> can't believe i did that! lolol



Congrats, Gingarita!  I do think it was a good buy -- and a very pretty bag.  I almost bought it myself, but I just got a Muse 2 last week and am trying to be good!!  Please report back when it arrives...


----------



## gypas

Small besace in blue from matchesfashion.com  for £398 (53% off) not bad !

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...nt-laurent-ysl-u-208325-bags/7439?colour=blue


----------



## gypas

Also in mytheresa.com I found the following:
Brown suede croc embossed besace 959 euros 
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4346&cat=4&page=1
Black rive gauche 849 euros
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4471&cat=4&page=1
Sac 32 in grey 959 euros
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4756&cat=4&page=1
Sac 32 in cocoa brown 959 euros 
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=5103&cat=4&page=1

The website claims an additional 10% off at checkout until 2/2/09 12 midnight 
Hope somebody will be able to afford these beauties as it won't be me


----------



## afterimage

anyone seen any sky anthracite croc embossed besace's around? on sale?
thanks a bunch!


----------



## tennisd

afterimage said:


> anyone seen any sky anthracite croc embossed besace's around? on sale?
> thanks a bunch!


 

Check Nordstroms.  I just got the MUSE II in that color for around 800.


----------



## gingarita

Originally Posted by doradarling  
Hi everybody --
Bergdorf's has a bronze Easy satchel for 40% off ($1,077 from $1795)...
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store...11105cat217801

Originally Posted by *gingarita* 

 
_i got it.....i did it so fast after seeing your post i couldn't believe it!
do you think this was a good price? i am going to see if the style is for me when it arrives otherwise return it...
can't believe i did that! lolol_


doradarling said:


> Congrats, Gingarita! I do think it was a good buy -- and a very pretty bag. I almost bought it myself, but I just got a Muse 2 last week and am trying to be good!! Please report back when it arrives...


 
i can't believe i did it ...i had been admiring it on line for months but it wasn't on sale ....guess i can always RETURN IT if it is not for me but looks great...i have the bronze besace love that one with the soft chocolate suede lining!


----------



## sgraham

Anyone seen any large Muse's on sale?  I just got a Chocolate large Muse and love it...would like to add more to my collection!


----------



## MiuMiu108

sgraham said:


> Anyone seen any large Muse's on sale? I just got a Chocolate large Muse and love it...would like to add more to my collection!


 
ooh! chocolate muse is a beauty!   I love that one! congrats!!  Where did you get yours?


----------



## lavagirl

Medium Downtown tote ----White Canvass with black leather trim --on sale in NM $1495 to $673!! product code: NMF09_V03UY


----------



## lavagirl

Magenta Patent Leather Large tribute on sale from $1595 to $718 at BG (item no: BGF09_V05KX)


----------



## scortinas

tennisd said:


> Check Nordstroms. I just got the MUSE II in that color for around 800.


 

Can you please tell me if you got the large Muse II and which Nordstrom you got it from???   Thank you.


----------



## tennisd

scortinas said:


> Can you please tell me if you got the large Muse II and which Nordstrom you got it from???  Thank you.


 
I got the large Muse II for my sister in law at the Nordstroms in Boston.  She has several large Muse II.  Keep me updated.  Her name is Ally.


----------



## sgraham

MiuMiu108 said:


> ooh! chocolate muse is a beauty!   I love that one! congrats!!  Where did you get yours?



Thanks!  I love it!  I looked on the ysl website and they were pre-selling it.  I then checked on ebay and found one that looked good.  I got it.  Few scratches, but brought it to my shoe/purse repair guy and he spent about 40 bucks on it and it looks great.  Now for a black or off-white one!


----------



## camilliepoo

Hi all,  I think SA's are trying to keep this on the DL but the YSL outlets are going to have 20% off handbags and 30% (maybe 40% -- cant quite remember) off Ready to Wear for Presidents Day weekend. I think presale starts Monday but try to be discreet when asking about it so they dont get all huffy. Happy Shopping!


----------



## ivydog

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380101775049&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:ITBlack overseas BIN $875.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380101775049&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Large turquoise Tribute BIN $450.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Sho...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nadianostalgia

YSL SF still has a Muse II, Majorelle & Triobute left. Sale is coming to an end. My SA informed me that the unsold goes to the warehouse after the sale.


----------



## nadianostalgia

Hi Gilliana, since I am outside the States, would you by chance have Yvonne's e-mail? (Matthew was very helpful at first & quickly replied to my e-mails. Lately, he has not been responding.) Thank you


----------



## sgraham

camilliepoo said:


> Hi all,  I think SA's are trying to keep this on the DL but the YSL outlets are going to have 20% off handbags and 30% (maybe 40% -- cant quite remember) off Ready to Wear for Presidents Day weekend. I think presale starts Monday but try to be discreet when asking about it so they dont get all huffy. Happy Shopping!



Any idea if sale is ONLY RTW or bags too?  Thanks for posting!


----------



## camilliepoo

sgraham said:


> Any idea if sale is ONLY RTW or bags too?  Thanks for posting!



I'm pretty sure handbags are 20% off. I just can't remember if RTW is 30 or 40% off. HTH!


----------



## novella

Hey everyone,

I'm usually around the HH, MJ or RM forums, but I'm very interested in scoring a blue Muse II like the one Kate Moss has in the ad campaign. I'm usually not the type that must have the bag in the ad, but it looked absolutely stunning. 

I saw earlier posts that mentioned seeing this bag on sale, but I was wondering if anyone saw it recently? My birthday is on Monday and it'll be a great gift to myself. Please PM me if you have any information because I don't always check this thread. Thanks in advance!


----------



## scortinas

tennisd said:


> I got the large Muse II for my sister in law at the Nordstroms in Boston. She has several large Muse II. Keep me updated. Her name is Ally.


 
Tennisd - you are the best!  I am gonna call Ally now.  I will keep you posted.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## scortinas

tennisd said:


> I got the large Muse II for my sister in law at the Nordstroms in Boston. She has several large Muse II. Keep me updated. Her name is Ally.


 
tennisd, Ally was on her break, but the SA I spoke to said the only ones they have are the snakeskin ones ( I didn't even know they had snakeskin Muse IIs)... she may be wrong...

I wonder if I should call back later and try for Ally again...


----------



## tennisd

I wonder if I should call back later and try for Ally again...[/quote]

The Anthracite is the only one left BUT Ally had a beautiful bronze one that I almost bought. PM me and I'll send you the email she sent me last week. I am sure at least one is still there.


----------



## scortinas

The Anthracite is the only one left BUT Ally had a beautiful bronze one that I almost bought. PM me and I'll send you the email she sent me last week. I am sure at least one is still there.[/quote]

Thank you....!!  After I got off the phone with Nordstrom in Boston, I called the YSL Woodbury Commons store in NY.  They are having a pre-sale on Monday, but the SA didn't know what the % will be yet.  I will call her on Monday and hopefully buy me a Muse II 

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH for all your help!!!!


----------



## tanj

ok i just got a green light that bag i bought from this seller was authentic and he has more YSL in his store.I read the cust. svc is crappy so enter at your own risk.i'm on pens and needles right now till i get it.it has a couple of dirt marks but i'll see if i can fix all that so if you don't mind that here ya go.

3 are downtowns and the last one is a muse!

http://cgi.ebay.com/YvesSaintLauren...hZ027QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/YvesSaintLauren...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
http://cgi.ebay.com/YvesSaintLauren...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## CuriousGeorge

nadianostalgia said:


> YSL SF still has a Muse II, Majorelle & Triobute left. Sale is coming to an end. My SA informed me that the unsold goes to the warehouse after the sale.




Hi, I would love to get a Majorelle, do you happen to remember what color and size it was? TIA!


----------



## Alize

tanj said:


> ok i just got a green light that bag i bought from this seller was authentic and he has more YSL in his store.I read the cust. svc is crappy so enter at your own risk.i'm on pens and needles right now till i get it.it has a couple of dirt marks but i'll see if i can fix all that so if you don't mind that here ya go.
> 
> 3 are downtowns and the last one is a muse!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YvesSaintLaurent-Handbag-Purse-Leather-1495_W0QQitemZ400029590334QQihZ027QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YvesSaintLaurent-Handbag-Purse-Patent-Leather-1395_W0QQitemZ390029200392QQihZ026QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YvesSaintLaurent-Handbag-Purse-Patent-Leather-1395_W0QQitemZ390029202751QQihZ026QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Handbag-Purse-Leather-1295_W0QQitemZ400029589419QQihZ027QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


Why bother with a ebayer with crappy CS. There are alot of nice sellers taht are very eager to please


----------



## sgraham

tanj said:


> ok i just got a green light that bag i bought from this seller was authentic and he has more YSL in his store.I read the cust. svc is crappy so enter at your own risk.i'm on pens and needles right now till i get it.it has a couple of dirt marks but i'll see if i can fix all that so if you don't mind that here ya go.
> 
> 3 are downtowns and the last one is a muse!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YvesSaintLauren...hZ027QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YvesSaintLauren...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YvesSaintLauren...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262




The last one is already sold!  Just checked.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## goodmornin

Alize said:


> Why bother with a ebayer with crappy CS. There are alot of nice sellers taht are very eager to please




Their prices are really good!

I'll take a couple hundred discount for bad service as long as its authentic!


----------



## gucci lover

$500 something for a bag that's on my wishlist   Dang, i missed out on that ivory muse!


----------



## tanj

Alize said:


> Why bother with a ebayer with crappy CS. There are alot of nice sellers taht are very eager to please



long as i get a bag intact and at a good price i don't care about that.i don't pay for good customer svc i pay for the bag sorry!


----------



## tanj

sgraham said:


> The last one is already sold!  Just checked.  Thanks for the info!



the last one was available when i posted it.

and your welcome


----------



## tanj

gucci lover said:


> $500 something for a bag that's on my wishlist   Dang, i missed out on that ivory muse!



awww i'm sorry i see one i'll surely leave a message on your page for sure!


----------



## gucci lover

^^i missed out on a great bag :cry:  I hope another great deal shows up soon.  
Was the ivory muse a Large?


----------



## tanj

gucci lover said:


> ^^i missed out on a great bag :cry:  I hope another great deal shows up soon.
> Was the ivory muse a Large?



from the measurements yeah it looks like it was a large.


----------



## gucci lover

Thank you* tanj*


----------



## chiapet

Just stumbled across this black Overseas on Yoox for $734.00

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=45112498&TP=2176


----------



## authenticplease

I was at NM LC and there were two Watermelon Tributes, medium size for $500 each with additional 50% off.  

Also, I am desperately searching for a Blue Patent Downtown in Medium or Large, on sale!  I have not been able to find one anywhere.....has anyone seen one?  I would greatly appreciate any info.


----------



## afterimage

authenticplease said:


> I was at NM LC and there were two Watermelon Tributes, medium size for $500 each with additional 50% off.
> 
> Also, I am desperately searching for a Blue Patent Downtown in Medium or Large, on sale! I have not been able to find one anywhere.....has anyone seen one? I would greatly appreciate any info.


 
Neiman Marcus LC? what does LC stand for?


----------



## love2shop_26

authenticplease said:


> I was at NM LC and there were two Watermelon Tributes, medium size for $500 each with additional 50% off.



I called there and the guy I talked to said it's not addtl 50% off . Was there a sign somewhere that said it was? Thanks!


----------



## nmmaven

Call Penni or Alice at 18003975293 ext 2114. This is an NM store. The color of the bag is gold. Orig. 1895.00, now 852.00. Penni is my SA of 13 yrs.


----------



## sona

I think the extra 50% off at NM stores ended last week. They did have it going on for a week or so.


----------



## chiapet

afterimage said:


> Neiman Marcus LC? what does LC stand for?




LC = Last Call 

Neiman Marcus Last Call is Neiman's version of an outlet store like Saks Off 5th is for Saks.


----------



## authenticplease

I was there earlier in the week and the SA said it was additional off, there was a sign.  There were only two left and they were on the shelf. Sitting alone, together.





love2shop_26 said:


> I called there and the guy I talked to said it's not addtl 50% off . Was there a sign somewhere that said it was? Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

Stunning Magenta Majorelle $725 BIN OBO  Bag seems fine(I have one) & Seller seems good with high FB but double check in the Authenticate Thread

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Majorelle-Medium-Magenta-Bag-Purse-New-With-Tags_W0QQitemZ400030114167QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item400030114167&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lxsc300

Nordstrom Rack in San Jose has (1) Rust, (3) Rose and (1) Praline Nubuck Besace at $699.


----------



## ChloeSS

are they all large size?


----------



## miramar

lxsc300 said:


> Nordstrom Rack in San Jose has (1) Rust, (3) Rose and (1) Praline Nubuck Besace at $699.


 

Hey I saw those in the morning too!!! Yes they are large , all of them !!! I wanted to buy the dark one -?? Praline at NM last month it was around 900$ but decided not to- no job  yet.. have been laid off since Jan last year !


----------



## lxsc300

As far as I know, Besace came in small and medium sizes.  Those at Nordstrom Rack are mediums - to be carried on the shoulder, not across the body as messenger style.


----------



## afterimage

lxsc300 said:


> As far as I know, Besace came in small and medium sizes. Those at Nordstrom Rack are mediums - to be carried on the shoulder, not across the body as messenger style.


 
is the rose colour besace the purple suede croc embossed one? or is it the tumbled leather in berry?
Thanks!


----------



## lxsc300

Rose color is very close to tan with a slight tint of pink.  It is not the purple nor the berry color.


----------



## anne1218

authenticplease said:


> I was at NM LC and there were two Watermelon Tributes, medium size for $500 each with additional 50% off.
> 
> Also, I am desperately searching for a Blue Patent Downtown in Medium or Large, on sale! I have not been able to find one anywhere.....has anyone seen one? I would greatly appreciate any info.


 
Hi, You'll love this

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=3&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909


----------



## gingarita

doradarling said:


> Hi everybody --
> 
> Bergdorf's has a bronze Easy satchel for 40% off ($1,077 from $1795)...
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat217801











the bronze easy just arrived from bergdorf

it is stunning! and was amazing price 

but sadly i have to *return it* ...
i thought it was different color from the besace i got at holidays
 but is exact same bronze etc and not the size i thought 
but it was the LAST ONE they had on sale
i will return it this week to the store 
I hate to have a STRANGER get this SALE price! 
if anyone is interested in details let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## gingarita

PLEASE let me know if anyone sees a dark leopard FAUVE on sale!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bluefly has a black bubbly Easy for $1196. This is the larger size at 16" wide.

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Easy-medium-bag/cat60024/302647701/detail.fly

(Just noticed the pic shows a black bag but the color says "blue")


----------



## lhasalover

I stopped by YSL Houston yesterday. They had 2 large Majorelles in Ivory patent and gold for $799. 2 large tributes for $499, 2 large Muse II for $799 and a few others I can't remember. Call Michael at 713-860-7006


----------



## birkin girl

What where the Muse two's...?Thanks...!


----------



## goodmornin

lhasalover said:


> I stopped by YSL Houston yesterday. They had 2 large Majorelles in Ivory patent and gold for $799. 2 large tributes for $499, 2 large Muse II for $799 and a few others I can't remember. Call Michael at 713-860-7006



wow! That's ANOTHER markdown ?


----------



## sgraham

Did you notice if they had a black Majorelle???


----------



## lhasalover

If they had a small black Majorelle, I would have got one  The Muse IIs were a croc embossed (brown/tan) and a black patent & leather mix


----------



## BagLovingMom

Does anyone know where I could find a non-patent large black Tribute??  All I seem to see is the patent.


----------



## fduff

BagLovingMom said:


> Does anyone know where I could find a non-patent large black Tribute??  All I seem to see is the patent.



Some of the boutiques still have them from the sales (if they haven't shipped them out yet). If not, check the outlets. I got mine over the holidays and I think they still have a few.


----------



## lavagirl

check out this link for bags on sale (until monday) at YSL woodbury outlet
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=2641


----------



## MiuMiu108

lavagirl said:


> check out this link for bags on sale (until monday) at YSL woodbury outlet
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=2641



I've seen the O/S muse in real life, it is really really light colored...sorta washed out...


----------



## BagLovingMom

fduff said:


> Some of the boutiques still have them from the sales (if they haven't shipped them out yet). If not, check the outlets. I got mine over the holidays and I think they still have a few.


 
Thank you!


----------



## tamy

has anyone seen any besace on sale anywhere? tia!


----------



## lhasalover

BagLovingMom said:


> Does anyone know where I could find a non-patent large black Tribute?? All I seem to see is the patent.


 
I saw a large black leather Tribute on sale at YSL, Houston Galleria. Call Michael over there.


----------



## lxsc300

Also saw a few black leather tribute in Hawaii Wikiki YSL boutique.


----------



## lxsc300

tamy said:


> has anyone seen any besace on sale anywhere? tia!


Nordstrom Rack San Jose CA Besace at $699


----------



## gingarita

I JUST GOT the PALMA natural leopard MEDIUM size (i have the large oversized) 
FINALLy at the sale price 813 but couldn't get free shipping etc..

now i just have to sell the large one and i will be happy
bluefly.com


----------



## marbella8

Has anyone seen the Majorelle in the small or medium in the pink/mauve color patent?  Thanks!!!

Also, I remember seeing the Medium Muse in a beautiful blue a year or more back, anyone seen one?  Thanks again!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Woodbury still has some non-patent tributes.  I just got a large black one! I'm so excited! Thanks Ladies, I love the PF!! Price was $489.20 including the shipping charge!


----------



## lxsc300

I got carried away this season on purchasing too many bags since they are on 60% off sale.  With my very recent purchase of black patent croc embossed Rive Gauche, I decided to depart the Red Patent Medium Majorelle back to Nordstrom.  It is a beautiful red patent leather.  The purchased price was $554.90 (60% off from 1395).  PM me your info if you are interested so I can ask my SA to hold it for you.


----------



## lxsc300

BagLovingMom said:


> Woodbury still has some non-patent tributes. I just got a large black one! I'm so excited! Thanks Ladies, I love the PF!! Price was $489.20 including the shipping charge!


 
Congrats!  What a great price.  Please post pictures so we can share your joy.


----------



## *Magdalena*

i really want to get the Muse Two in Purple & Fuchsia croc-embossed suede that they have on YSL.com....but im hoping it will eventually go on sale...do you guys think it ever will???? have you seen it anywhere for cheaper??


----------



## bubbleloba

BagLovingMom said:


> Woodbury still has some non-patent tributes.  I just got a large black one! I'm so excited! Thanks Ladies, I love the PF!! Price was $489.20 including the shipping charge!



Congrats! Do you know what other colors are still available?


----------



## goodmornin

*Magdalena* said:


> i really want to get the Muse Two in Purple & Fuchsia croc-embossed suede that they have on YSL.com....but im hoping it will eventually go on sale...do you guys think it ever will???? have you seen it anywhere for cheaper??



This is new season and should go on sale when all the other SS09 stuff goes on sale =)


----------



## BagLovingMom

bubbleloba said:


> Congrats! Do you know what other colors are still available?


 

I think they still have the dark brown and tan small and large size and they still have some black ones as well.  I don't know about any of the patent colors though.


----------



## BagLovingMom

There's one large black calf leather Tribute at the Madison Boutique for $599.  Call  Chris  at *212.988.3821!*


----------



## honeyshopper

Has anyone seen the large tribute black croco on sale?  TIA!!


----------



## afterimage

Structured Y Dome Satchel in Rose Croc Embossed nubuck is now $1,197 from $1,995 at BG
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=1&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909


----------



## shyla14




----------



## authenticplease

*Magdalena* said:


> i really want to get the Muse Two in Purple & Fuchsia croc-embossed suede that they have on YSL.com....but im hoping it will eventually go on sale...do you guys think it ever will???? have you seen it anywhere for cheaper??


 
I saw this at the Saks Atl store....stunning IRL.  Watch the D&S thread, usually there are posts in advance of a sale or EGC event.  I know an EGC event just ended.


----------



## ivydog

This majorelle popped up again in Magenta @ $725.00  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380104143109&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

seller has excellent FB


----------



## adoptastray

These bags are 65-75% off at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan. Ask for Joanne. [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]248-643-3300 X 2182  / 248-250-0941[/FONT]



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]lg. patent Downtown (originally $1995)- $448.50[/FONT]


	

		
			
		

		
	
 [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668
[/FONT]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]YSL Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668 This one's the Miroslava colorway
[/FONT]


----------



## afterimage

adoptastray said:


> These bags are 65-75% off at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan. Ask for Joanne. [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]248-643-3300 X 2182 / 248-250-0941[/FONT]
> 
> View attachment 677714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]lg. patent Downtown (originally $1995)- $448.50[/FONT]
> View attachment 677715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668[/FONT]
> View attachment 677716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]YSL Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668 This one's the Miroslava colorway[/FONT]


 
oooh i just called joanne, thanks a lot adoptastray


----------



## adoptastray

Which one did you get! (It also helps others know it's sold.)


----------



## afterimage

adoptastray said:


> Which one did you get! (It also helps others know it's sold.)


 
well i wanted to get the downtown, but it was already sold out! I didn't end up getting anything


----------



## sgraham

lavagirl said:


> check out this link for bags on sale (until monday) at YSL woodbury outlet
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=2641



Wow, those are pretty lavagirl!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## adoptastray

afterimage said:


> well i wanted to get the downtown, but it was already sold out! I didn't end up getting anything



Oh, I'm so sorry!


----------



## suetje

adoptastray said:


> These bags are 65-75% off at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan. Ask for Joanne. [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]248-643-3300 X 2182  / 248-250-0941[/FONT]
> 
> View attachment 677714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]lg. patent Downtown (originally $1995)- $448.50[/FONT]
> View attachment 677715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]YSL Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668 This one's the Miroslava colorway
> [/FONT]




does NM ship overseas? 
i would like to have the muse II


----------



## afterimage

suetje said:


> does NM ship overseas?
> i would like to have the muse II


 yes they do!


----------



## pepper12

YSL black Oversized Patent Muse (seems to be relisted....but anyway it's cheap!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=170303004480


----------



## bubbleloba

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220360966496&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Brand *new leopard palma* from a sweet tPFer.  Great BIN price (more than 50% off).


----------



## kevin4ko

Anyone see any great deals on Large Downtowns or Besace?

I'm definitely looking since I missed all the sales!

Thanks for any help you guys can offer!


----------



## eisse

BagLovingMom said:


> Woodbury still has some non-patent tributes.  I just got a large black one! I'm so excited! Thanks Ladies, I love the PF!! Price was $489.20 including the shipping charge!




Did they have any non patent medium tributes?


----------



## la fafinette

any great deals in large croc embossed besaces or muse IIs or easy's? sorry if this has been posted already!!


----------



## Raffaluv

adoptastray said:


> These bags are 65-75% off at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan. Ask for Joanne. [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]248-643-3300 X 2182 / 248-250-0941[/FONT]
> 
> View attachment 677714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]lg. patent Downtown (originally $1995)- $448.50[/FONT]
> View attachment 677715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668[/FONT]
> View attachment 677716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]YSL Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668 This one's the Miroslava colorway[/FONT]


 
Thank you adoptastray!!!  You are my bag angel!!!  I got the Miroslava colorway Muse II from Joanne!!  I'm so excited & have been looking for this bag forever & can't wait to pair it with my LV scarf ala Miroslava!! THANK YOU!!! I had really given up hope on finding one in these colors on sale! I can't thank you enough!!


----------



## suetje

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you adoptastray!!!  You are my bag angel!!!  I got the Miroslava colorway Muse II from Joanne!!  I'm so excited & have been looking for this bag forever & can't wait to pair it with my LV scarf ala Miroslava!! THANK YOU!!! I had really given up hope on finding one in these colors on sale! I can't thank you enough!!



oh my...when did u call?
Because, i have called her like 6 hours ago... she told me she will call me back.. but she has not yet


----------



## adoptastray

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you adoptastray!!!  You are my bag angel!!!  I got the Miroslava colorway Muse II from Joanne!!  I'm so excited & have been looking for this bag forever & can't wait to pair it with my LV scarf ala Miroslava!! THANK YOU!!! I had really given up hope on finding one in these colors on sale! I can't thank you enough!!



You're so very welcome!!! I'm sooooooo happy it was purchased by someone who wanted it very much.


----------



## adoptastray

A reminder that today is the last day of the additional 20% off handbags President's Day Weekend sale at the 2 YSL outlets in Cabazon and Woodbury. I have no idea what they have in stock. You'd need to call and they do charge sends.


----------



## rdgldy

kevin4ko said:


> Anyone see any great deals on Large Downtowns or Besace?
> 
> I'm definitely looking since I missed all the sales!
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys can offer!


Overstock has a red patent downtown in large for IIRC, $1295.


----------



## Raffaluv

adoptastray said:


> You're so very welcome!!! I'm sooooooo happy it was purchased by someone who wanted it very much.


 

Oooh, this bag has been a favorite for a long time and my 1st YSL!!! I'm super excited!!  Thank you again! 

Suetje I called Joanne on Sat when I saw Adoptastrays post & left a message - I'm sorry!


----------



## spendalot

I'm still looking for a med rive gauche if anyone sees any, please PM me. Appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## suetje

Raffaluv said:


> Oooh, this bag has been a favorite for a long time and my 1st YSL!!! I'm super excited!!  Thank you again!
> 
> Suetje I called Joanne on Sat when I saw Adoptastrays post & left a message - I'm sorry!




its okay, i think me and the muse 2 are not meant to be (yet)

If you see it somewhere with a great deal, let me know (by message)


----------



## kevin4ko

Hey all....I wondered if you all knew when the next big sale at the YSL outlets will be.  I don't know if they have definite sale weekends (like for memorial day, labor day etc.).

The only reason I ask is because I totally tapped myself out during the Presidents day sale (buying 2 downtowns and a besace) and I still really want another besace (embossed croc).  I wonder how long I'll have in order to save for the next outlet sale.

Thanks for all the info and help!


----------



## suetje

any deals/sales in europe?


----------



## afterimage

kevin4ko said:


> Hey all....I wondered if you all knew when the next big sale at the YSL outlets will be. I don't know if they have definite sale weekends (like for memorial day, labor day etc.).
> 
> The only reason I ask is because I totally tapped myself out during the Presidents day sale (buying 2 downtowns and a besace) and I still really want another besace (embossed croc). I wonder how long I'll have in order to save for the next outlet sale.
> 
> Thanks for all the info and help!


 
what besace did you end up getting? Do post pics!!!


----------



## kevin4ko

afterimage said:


> what besace did you end up getting? Do post pics!!!



Hi afterimage!

I actually ended up getting a teal/turquoise calf leather besace.  I'll be sure to post pics as soon as it comes in (I did a charge send from cabazon).

I'm super excited!

I'm still wondering when the next sale will be at the outlets...I'm still dreaming of the croc embossed besace they had....if I only I had more money for the presidents day sales!

I hope they do another sale really soon!

Tell me if you know or if you find out anything!


----------



## afterimage

kevin4ko said:


> Hi afterimage!
> 
> I actually ended up getting a teal/turquoise calf leather besace. I'll be sure to post pics as soon as it comes in (I did a charge send from cabazon).
> 
> I'm super excited!
> 
> I'm still wondering when the next sale will be at the outlets...I'm still dreaming of the croc embossed besace they had....if I only I had more money for the presidents day sales!
> 
> I hope they do another sale really soon!
> 
> Tell me if you know or if you find out anything!


 
aww kevin4ko, congratulations!! Sounds like you got a great haul!! 
i actually want a croc embossed besace myself in either anthracite or turquoise (unless they come out with some superb colours for spring)!!! i haven't scored ANYTHING at all during the YSL sales. 
I actually liked the black tumbled leather besace but a lot of tPF'ers are having problems with the leather being too soft so I decided against it. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## scholastican

On the lookout for a small(9.5 x 9.5 x 3 in) metallic silver leather Y-MAIL tote. Please do let me know if anyone of you knows about its availability. TIA!


----------



## tennisd

Anyone see the Miroslava tri color Muse II in large?  Please let me know!!!


----------



## tennisd

adoptastray said:


> These bags are 65-75% off at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan. Ask for Joanne. [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]248-643-3300 X 2182  / 248-250-0941[/FONT]
> 
> View attachment 677714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]lg. patent Downtown (originally $1995)- $448.50[/FONT]
> View attachment 677715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]YSL Muse II black patent (originally $1995)- $668 This one's the Miroslava colorway
> [/FONT]



What size is the tri colour Muse II? Looks like a medium.


----------



## suetje

tricolor muse 2 is sold out  at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan


----------



## tennisd

suetje said:


> tricolor muse 2 is sold out  at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan



Just to make me feel better...was it a medium?


----------



## suetje

tennisd said:


> Just to make me feel better...was it a medium?



 i have no idea, i think the medium.. if i look at the picture


----------



## tennisd

Good!  I really really want the large!!  Did you get it bc it's beautiful.  I'm just really tall and I need a bigger bag.


----------



## suetje

i didnt get it , its sold out  but yes it is a beuatiful bag, i love it when i saw it the first time (it was 1995 dollar, too much for  a poor student)


----------



## adoptastray

suetje said:


> tricolor muse 2 is sold out  at Neiman Marcus Troy Michigan



Raffaluv posted after my post that she bought it.


----------



## ChloeSS

anywhere has muse large or XL on sale??


----------



## afterimage

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=0&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909
EASY Y SATCHEL in BRONZE


----------



## marbella8

Has anyone seen the blue (not the metallic) Muse on sale anywhere, preferably in the small or medium?  Thanks!

Also, I bought a White Muse, and Liz was kind enough to authenticate it for me.   I just had a follow up question.  Underneath where "Yves Saint Laurent" is engraved into the leather on the front of the bag, it states "Paris", is that normal?  If you want to see the photos, they are on the YSL Authenticate This thread on page 274.

I noticed someone else post on here that theirs stated "Rive Gauche"? Please let me know your thoughts.  Thanks again!


----------



## authenticplease

marbella8 said:


> Has anyone seen the blue (not the metallic) Muse on sale anywhere, preferably in the small or medium? Thanks!
> 
> Also, I bought a White Muse, and Liz was kind enough to authenticate it for me. I just had a follow up question. Underneath where "Yves Saint Laurent" is engraved into the leather on the front of the bag, it states "Paris", is that normal? If you want to see the photos, they are on the YSL Authenticate This thread on page 274.
> 
> I noticed someone else post on here that theirs stated "Rive Gauche"? Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks again!


 
Saks ATL had the blue but it was not on sale the last time I was there(about 2 weeks ago).  You could call Bonni or Shari in ladies handbags and they will double check for you.


----------



## marbella8

authenticplease said:


> Saks ATL had the blue but it was not on sale the last time I was there(about 2 weeks ago).  You could call Bonni or Shari in ladies handbags and they will double check for you.


Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

tennisd said:


> Anyone see the Miroslava tri color Muse II in large?  Please let me know!!!



they have this at the houston galleria mall .. ysl boutique


----------



## alya

Hey girls, I just bought Black Patent with suede lining Muse Two in Large size(Like Kim Kardashian's) at Off Saks for about $930 total. Do you think it's a good deal or I could find it cheaper?


----------



## Mia Bella

Ladies! Here's a Medium Muse Two with the dark green, royal blue and light blue combination.

http://www.flannelsfashion.com/p461288/YSL-MEDIUM-TRICOLOUR-FOREVER-BAG.html

It's on a UK boutique's website that has been posted here before. It's going for 440 UK pounds which translates to $629.95


----------



## love2shop_26

alya said:


> Hey girls, I just bought Black Patent with suede lining Muse Two in Large size(Like Kim Kardashian's) at Off Saks for about $930 total. Do you think it's a good deal or I could find it cheaper?



Hey congrats!  That price sounds about right. The cheapest I've seen was at the Corsa Collections boutique in Vegas this past Monday. They were clearing out their inventories coz they're moving and this bag was at 75% off!  I almost got it but I had just bought the medium blue so I passed. But anyway, at the YSL boutique this was $999.


----------



## methineepun

Is there any MUSE 2 in multi color available anywhere?
Thanks


----------



## Shainerocks

Has someone seen lately a Black or Brown tribute on sale? I found one Patent today at the SFA in Greenwich but it was regular price. Am I too late to find a tribute on sale at this point?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## alya

Great!!! 


love2shop_26 said:


> Hey congrats!  That price sounds about right. The cheapest I've seen was at the Corsa Collections boutique in Vegas this past Monday. They were clearing out their inventories coz they're moving and this bag was at 75% off!  I almost got it but I had just bought the medium blue so I passed. But anyway, at the YSL boutique this was $999.


----------



## suetje

methineepun said:


> Is there any MUSE 2 in multi color available anywhere?
> Thanks




they have this at the houston galleria mall .. ysl boutique (source: nakedmosher2of3)


----------



## Shainerocks

I found a black Tribute (buffalo/calf leather) at the Madison Boutique for $599. Is this a fair sale price?? 

This morning when I was calling around trying to find my tribute I found out that the YSL store in Woodbury Common has two black tributes. One is a medium for $499 and the other one is a large for $599. I don't have idea how much they charge for shipping.


----------



## bagsbeforesleep

> I found a black Tribute (buffalo/calf leather) at the Madison Boutique for $599. Is this a fair sale price??
> 
> This morning when I was calling around trying to find my tribute I found out that the YSL store in Woodbury Common has two black tributes. One is a medium for $499 and the other one is a large for $599. I don't have idea how much they charge for shipping.


 
They charged me $10 for shipping when I called them last week and they sent it via UPS.


----------



## Shainerocks

bagsbeforesleep said:


> They charged me $10 for shipping when I called them last week and they sent it via UPS.



They also charged me $10 dollars for shipping. Did you get a black Tribute as well? Did you like the buffalo/calf leather?


----------



## june727

Brand New YSL Overseas Tote 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=330309965658


----------



## love2shop_26

^^Sorry, just have to ask but is this authentic?  There are only two stock pictures included


----------



## ivydog

love2shop_26 said:


> ^^Sorry, just have to ask but is this authentic?  There are only two stock pictures included



Here is one I know is authentic as this is a tper who only sells the real deal, but is is more money 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380105040875


----------



## berber

I saw some median size Muse two at Nordstrom Rack.
Orig $1795.

http://s7v3.scene7.com/is/image//YS...l=7.684210526315789&id=1t7wKqGdyLqiZsUfz_futZ


----------



## love2shop_26

Berber, which NR was this at?


----------



## kevin4ko

Yes...which NR?  What color(s)? Only the color in the pic?

Also, does anyone know if there are any good deals on a LARGE Muse II?  I saw one today, and now I'm wanting one bad!


----------



## marbella8

adoptastray said:


> Thanks! I bought the brown rive gauche.



Hi! I was wondering what you paid for the brown Rive Gauche?  Also, will you post photos, so we can see? 

I really want the Rive Gauche in an olive green.  They have the most gorgeous one in Ostrich Olive Green, such a pretty color, but way beyond my price range.  

Please let me know if you see a Rive Gauche, non-patent, especially in green, on sale.  Thanks!!!


----------



## doradarling

I just saw this in the Steals & Deals Forum:

Smartbargains has 3 large cream Downtowns on special sale-- $1,119.95 down from $1895.00. I think that you can use INSTYLE09 for another 20% off...

http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...=1111494045&t=Cat-Refine.dept-11.cat-316.prod.


----------



## vlore

doradarling said:


> I just saw this in the Steals & Deals Forum:
> 
> Smartbargains has 3 large cream Downtowns on special sale-- $1,119.95 down from $1895.00. I think that you can use INSTYLE09 for another 20% off...
> 
> http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?pagename=prod&fd=true&fcloc=search&sp=All+Products%2f%2f%2f%2fWomen's+Accessories+Bargains%2f%2f%2f%2fHandbags%2f%2f%2f%2fAttribSelect%3dBrand%3d'Yves+Saint+Laurent'%2f%2f%2f%2f&dk=Handbags&deptid=11&catid=316&prodid=1111494045&t=Cat-Refine.dept-11.cat-316.prod.



yup, you can use the instyle09 code!!!


----------



## authenticplease

I am posting this from MONA post in the deals & steals forum.....the MUSE below is $629!  " I will be here Monday&#8211;Friday 8 am to 5 pm. My direct phone number is (206)628-1253. PLEASE leave a message including your phone number so I can return your call! My email is Peggy.Urban@[URL="http://www.purseblog.com/link.php?id=7"]Nordstrom[/URL].com. Please enjoy this small assortment and contact me if you would like to purchase one. I look forward to hearing from you soon!

If you hover on the pictures you will see the Designer/Price"


----------



## authenticplease

This bag is at Seattle Nordstroms for $629!  Mona posted this over in the D&S thread.....contact Peggy at the number in the previous post.


----------



## rdgldy

Nice!!!


----------



## afterimage

authenticplease said:


> This bag is at Seattle Nordstroms for $629! Mona posted this over in the D&S thread.....contact Peggy at the number in the previous post.


 
That is such a great price. 
I really want a muse but that colour just does not do it for me!


----------



## adoptastray

^This muse is sold. I just called Nordstrom and the bag sold last night.


----------



## authenticplease

Thanks for the update!


----------



## porsche mama

bronze easy on sale on bergdorfgoodman.com

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=5&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909


----------



## suetje

not really sales/deals, but luisaviaroma has some bags available:
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=ListOfProd&des=087&cat=&season=actual&gender=women&group=&style=
take a look


----------



## alisonanna

rue la la has a YSL event right now 
most of the Muse bags were gone before I even logged on


----------



## porsche mama

I know! i had been waiting for that sale all week, by the time i got to checkout my muses were sold out! there's still 3 color muse twos left!


----------



## porsche mama

to clarify (not the mulit-colored muse two) 3 different bags-the gray and black croc nubuck, gunmetal, and natural leather muse twos


----------



## Zoe Bradley

alisonanna said:


> rue la la has a YSL event right now
> most of the Muse bags were gone before I even logged on


 
I KNOW! I'm so sad...I really wanted another patent leather Muse. They're so awesome for rainy weather.


----------



## Mxygxy999

Plenty of YSl besace at Nordstrom Rack Costa Mesa, in nubuck leather, dark grey, light brown, dark brown, and a couple of others, for $699.


----------



## vesna

WOW, gently used Ivory Rive Gauche on:

http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...l-white-leather-gauche-rive-bag/prod_586.html

US 550


----------



## vesna

same site:   St Tropez only US 350


----------



## aerye

Does anyone know if there are any black Downtown bags (preferably large, but medium is ok too) still on sale? I'm looking for the basic (non-shiny) leather (but not sure if that ever goes on sale) or alternatively the croc embossed black patent is really great too!

thanks!


----------



## vesna

*Yves Saint Laurent YSL Tribute Black Patent Leather Bag * Brand New **

http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/index.php?searchStr=Yves+Saint+Laurent&_a=viewCat

$425


----------



## alya

Does anybody know if YSL has any Tribute Sandals sale? I love them but they are soo expensive!


----------



## vesna

alisonanna said:


> rue la la has a YSL event right now
> most of the Muse bags were gone before I even logged on


 
Hi there alisonanna, I tried going to this website and it is "by invitation" only. What is it?   Cheers, vesna


----------



## alisonanna

Xxxxx
Bannable offense!


----------



## afterimage

acshih said:


> Plenty of YSl besace at Nordstrom Rack Costa Mesa, in nubuck leather, dark grey, light brown, dark brown, and a couple of others, for $699.



I called and asked, they didn't have any grey ones... or the SA just wasn't that knowledgeable. I asked if they sent pictures and they don't!


----------



## afterimage

AWw! I couldn't get into the Rue la la website either!


----------



## Mxygxy999

afterimage said:


> I called and asked, they didn't have any grey ones... or the SA just wasn't that knowledgeable. I asked if they sent pictures and they don't!


I am sure there were a couple of grey ones. They might have sold already, since that particular store has a lot of traffic.  I was surprised that there were that many YSL bags there....GL finding your bag!


----------



## afterimage

acshih said:


> I am sure there were a couple of grey ones. They might have sold already, since that particular store has a lot of traffic.  I was surprised that there were that many YSL bags there....GL finding your bag!



thanks a lot acshih, the SA that I was talking to really was NOT helpful! She kept saying they got THREE colours : Rose, Rust and Ranch (?). The rose apparently looks grey. 
I did not like her!
Please PM me if you see a grey besace. I would be really grateful


----------



## Melissa Ann

If you want to join Rue La La, a lot of ladies here just did a google search for rue la la invitation" and got in that way.  We can't give each other invites bc there is a $10 kickback... Perhaps cutting and pasting the link to that rule rather than the two words "bannable offense!" would be a more effective way to make the rule known to folks who don't often venture onto the D&S forum...

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/read-me-ideeli-rue-la-la-revolve-referral-287420.html


----------



## Melissa Ann

One more bag on the site someone mention the other day...an ivory muse for $450.

http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...rent-ysl-white-leather-muse-bag/prod_894.html


----------



## MiuMiu108

afterimage said:


> thanks a lot acshih, the SA that I was talking to really was NOT helpful! She kept saying they got THREE colours : Rose, Rust and Ranch (?). The rose apparently looks grey.
> I did not like her!
> Please PM me if you see a grey besace. I would be really grateful


 
I was at South Coast Nordstrom Rack today and I saw the 3 grey besaces.  It may be the color rose? But in real life, it looks so grey!  They were marked down to $699.  I even saw a blue medium muse 2, but someone put it on hold.


----------



## afterimage

MiuMiu108 said:


> I was at South Coast Nordstrom Rack today and I saw the 3 grey besaces. It may be the color rose? But in real life, it looks so grey! They were marked down to $699. I even saw a blue medium muse 2, but someone put it on hold.


 
South Coast Nordstrom Rack = the same one that is Mesa Costa right? (sorry I am from Canada)
I called there yesterday and the SA told me she has RUST, RANCH and ROSE and the rose looks grey. I looked at the reference library and there is no colour called Rose. The SA also said they don't take pictures.
Its so disappointing really! 
Thanks for looking out though! Really appreciate it.


----------



## MiuMiu108

afterimage said:


> South Coast Nordstrom Rack = the same one that is Mesa Costa right? (sorry I am from Canada)
> I called there yesterday and the SA told me she has RUST, RANCH and ROSE and the rose looks grey. I looked at the reference library and there is no colour called Rose. The SA also said they don't take pictures.
> Its so disappointing really!
> Thanks for looking out though! Really appreciate it.



I'm from Canada too, but moved to LA years ago, so I understand your frustration! LOL...yes, South Coast = Costa Mesa store. I think someone had bought a ROSE muse 2 and posted in one of the thread, I swore it looked grey.  Let me see if I can find it...


----------



## MiuMiu108

I found the link!  Here she is..muse 2 in rose color.  The picture makes it look pinkish grey...but if I remember correctly, the besace at Nordstrom Rack looked more grey than this.  I hope this helps *afterimage*!!!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/watta-deal-watta-steal-416981.html


----------



## afterimage

MiuMiu108 said:


> I found the link! Here she is..muse 2 in rose color. The picture makes it look pinkish grey...but if I remember correctly, the besace at Nordstrom Rack looked more grey than this. I hope this helps *afterimage*!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/watta-deal-watta-steal-416981.html


 

Aww MiuMiu108, you are REALLY sweet! I called again today and spoke to a more helpful SA. She read the names of the colours from the tag and it was rust, rose and ranch. She gave me the UPC code for the besace and told me the names of the colours - sky anthracite, ash blue (ever seen that?), white something.... but she didn't have any of sky anthracite or ash blue. I am planning on going to NYC week after next week, wondering if I should just buy it retail. I am a student so if I do do that, I will be broke for MONTHS and MONTHS to come. Wondering if it is really worth it. Might as well get a navy OS muse for 1400 ish. SO CONFUSED!


----------



## vesna

afterimage said:


> Aww MiuMiu108, you are REALLY sweet! I called again today and spoke to a more helpful SA. She read the names of the colours from the tag and it was rust, rose and ranch. She gave me the UPC code for the besace and told me the names of the colours - sky anthracite, ash blue (ever seen that?), white something.... but she didn't have any of sky anthracite or ash blue. I am planning on going to NYC week after next week, wondering if I should just buy it retail. I am a student so if I do do that, I will be broke for MONTHS and MONTHS to come. Wondering if it is really worth it. Might as well get a navy OS muse for 1400 ish. SO CONFUSED!


 
Hi afterimage, I am in Canada too. I bought my black besace of ebay after being authenticated on this forum, and all worked great, for 1/2 of full price. Then I found gray anthracite at Nordstrom sale for $ 760 (over the phone) - great deal, so I know it is authentic, and got it too. There is one same on ebay now, and looks exactly like mine for US 976 or best offer. It is 1/2 of full price. Authenticate it on the forum, serial number on the tag is the sam as mine (I will send you relevant pics - I have  already posted some in reference library). It is too much to pay full price for it, really. I love that I got two for the price of one. 

good luck, Vesna


----------



## flora0105

YSL new messenger bag is nice. Love it. How do you think


----------



## afterimage

vesna said:


> Hi afterimage, I am in Canada too. I bought my black besace of ebay after being authenticated on this forum, and all worked great, for 1/2 of full price. Then I found gray anthracite at Nordstrom sale for $ 760 (over the phone) - great deal, so I know it is authentic, and got it too. There is one same on ebay now, and looks exactly like mine for US 976 or best offer. It is 1/2 of full price. Authenticate it on the forum, serial number on the tag is the sam as mine (I will send you relevant pics - I have already posted some in reference library). It is too much to pay full price for it, really. I love that I got two for the price of one.
> 
> good luck, Vesna


 

Vesna, I don't see any gray ones on ebay. Thanks for your help. I think so too especially since the bag has already gone on sale.


----------



## 4purse

Today at NeimanMarcus.com. The Muse II in black on sale!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod60860044&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dysl%2526_requestid%253D782

From $1995 to $898  Good Luck!


----------



## 4purse

Today at Bergdorf Goodman large Easy Bronze Volcano Satchel $1077 from $1795
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod34870013&eItemId=prod34870013&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dysl%2526_requestid%253D5952


----------



## vesna

afterimage said:


> Vesna, I don't see any gray ones on ebay. Thanks for your help. I think so too especially since the bag has already gone on sale.


  I will PM you. Cheers, vesna


----------



## Lady Louboutin

Anything good in Neiman Marcus Last Call in Las Vegas??


----------



## sona

YSL black patent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





at Saks. PM me for info! Now 757$ Originally 1875$


----------



## sona

Its 757$ now at Saks, originally 1875$


----------



## gingarita

Melissa Ann said:


> One more bag on the site someone mention the other day...an ivory muse for $450.
> 
> http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...rent-ysl-white-leather-muse-bag/prod_894.html


 
thanks melissa gorgeous bag


----------



## authenticplease

sona said:


> Its 757$ now at Saks, originally 1875$


Stunning bag!  Someone should jump on it


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Several new YSL bags on Bluefly:

small red Downtown $1196
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...town-small-tote/cat20428/303025901/detail.fly

grey Calypso $1676
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...lipso-large-bag/cat20428/302882601/detail.fly

red and black Emmas $1116
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...medium-flap-bag/cat20428/302882001/detail.fly
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...medium-flap-bag/cat20428/302881901/detail.fly

bronze Easy $1436 (16" wide size)
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Easy-medium-bag/cat20428/302882301/detail.fly

black pebbled Easy $1196 (16" wide size)
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Easy-medium-bag/cat20428/302882101/detail.fly

brown pebbled Easy $1196 (16" wide size)
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...medium-tote-bag/cat20428/302882201/detail.fly


----------



## authenticplease

Black patent Downtown $999  When you register with Smartbargains, they will give you a 5 or 10% discount plus you should be able to google and find discount codes:O)

http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...357&ls_sid=BolFSqx4S4U-Zr3rQJDoAB7Q6T.THH5p9A


----------



## goodmornin

I just went to YSL San Francisco and they still have quite a few things on sale!

I think they have...

- Large Muse II in Miroslava tricolor $899?
- Medium Muse II in tricolor $799
- Large Muse II in Black patent and ponyhair 
- Medium Muse II in Blue with Blue embossed nubuck (like Kate Moss ad)
- Patent Tribute (large?)
- Something that looks like the Muse - in Leopard print pony hair

A few more bags --- but I didn't take a good look at them

Also quite a few wallets, iphone holders.. etc..


----------



## ruthieee

can i have the number for YSL san fran?


----------



## goodmornin

YSL SF number is (415) 837-1211


----------



## ruthieee

thanks!


----------



## babyhugs

The large Muse Two in black in currently on sale for $898 at neiman marcus. Don't miss out! 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dyves%2Bsaint%26_requestid%3D13456


----------



## pepper12

several muse IIs on overstock.com!! For $999!!

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Muse-Two-Multicolor-Tote/3822246/product.html


----------



## authenticplease

Overstock.com has a red medium patent downtown for $999.  You should be able to google for additional discount codes....

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...tml?siteID=BolFSqx4S4U-VigqVd2PiNDeIwAXYQ780Q


----------



## aerye

ruthieee - hope you manage to get your muse II! do let me know if the shop is willing to ship internationally. I've been having the same problem getting the bags sent overseas. thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

Overstock.com has the silver y mail clutch for $279

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...tml?siteID=BolFSqx4S4U-3dw0qG5s66KwJgqhmGtQlQ


----------



## ACS

Saks has the YSL zip crest tote on sale for $995 in black and rose.
images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/136/0535/0413605351178/0413605351178R_180x240.jpg


----------



## pekie

have anyone international buyer bought something from overstock.com before? i just want to know if they lower the value of the item so i dont have to pay much in the customs? i really like the muse II's bag.


----------



## adoptastray

New arrivals at YSL Outlet in Cabazon, California. You can ask for Valerie. 951 922 8026



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $449



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $499



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $649



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $699



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $799


----------



## adoptastray

New arrivals at YSL Outlet in Cabazon, California. You can ask for Valerie. 951 922 8026



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $799



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $799



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $799



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $799



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $499 (mini's)


----------



## Beautykloset

Thank you ,adoptastray for your update
but any chance you see MUSE II there, the one with tri-color with blue color on the side. I'm looking for it every where but they all sold out.


----------



## goodmornin

^ They have that one at YSL San Francisco!


----------



## goodmornin

ooops.. repeat


----------



## Beautykloset

goodmornin said:


> ^ They have that one at YSL San Francisco!



Thank, I'll give them a call now.


----------



## megan.ming

Great shoe boutique outside of Seattle! 

a number of YSL shoes for 50% and all shoes are extra 25% off with code: THIRD

http://www.poshonmain.com/index.cfm

http://www.poshonmain.com/store.cfm?categoryID=145&ProductID=406


----------



## goodmornin

^^thanks!!


----------



## kevin4ko

Thanks for posting adoptastray!!!   

For some reason, I am loving the coated canvas besace!!   I hope they're having a sale (and the bags that I want are still available) during Easter or Memorial day....I was lucky enough to snag a few things during the Presidents Day sale.

Thanks again!

PS...if anyone can tell me if they're having the extra % off for either Easter of Memorial day, please PM me....your info is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## raebelle26

Hi!  Has anyone purchased a bag from overstock.com?  They have the large Rive Gauche tote in ombre grey.  I really want that bag.  I'm just leery about ordering from them.  I've heard a couple of horror stories. Thanks.


----------



## gr8heart

raebelle26 said:


> Hi! Has anyone purchased a bag from overstock.com? They have the large Rive Gauche tote in ombre grey. I really want that bag. I'm just leery about ordering from them. I've heard a couple of horror stories. Thanks.


 
Really? I have ordered from them for a couple of years now and have never, ever had a problem.  Customer service has been very good, but I have never ordered a bag from them before.  I think YSL bags on OS are authentic because they have been mentioned on tPF before, but please share anything negative you may know about YSL and OStock. TIA!


----------



## raebelle26

gr8heart said:


> Really? I have ordered from them for a couple of years now and have never, ever had a problem. Customer service has been very good, but I have never ordered a bag from them before. I think YSL bags on OS are authentic because they have been mentioned on tPF before, but please share anything negative you may know about YSL and OStock. TIA!


 
I'm not worried about the authenticity of their YSL bags. I'm worried about their customer service.  I've been told that their customer service isn't that great when dealing with returns.  I'm still on the fence.


----------



## ikny

Black Patent Downtown $899 on SmartBargains.com
http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?pagename=prod&fcloc=event&ev=16931&evn=European%2BSale&ltype=5&page=2&deptid=11&catid=316&prodid=1111519309&t=Event.dept-11..prod.17


----------



## adoptastray

New MARKDOWNS at YSL Outlet in Cabazon, California. Woo hoo, outlet markdowns! You can ask for Valerie. 951 922 8026



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Yris $199



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Yris $199



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Large canvas downtown $499



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Vinyl downtown $499



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Small overseas $599


----------



## adoptastray

New MARKDOWNS at YSL Outlet in Cabazon, California. You can ask for Valerie. 951 922 8026



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Medium overseas $699 (mmm do I see navy?)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Large overseas $799



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Large overseas $799



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Large patent overseas $899



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Large overseas $799 (chocolate)


----------



## adoptastray

kevin4ko said:


> Thanks for posting adoptastray!!!
> 
> For some reason, I am loving the coated canvas besace!



You're welcome! I agree, the canvas besace is so cute. Canvas and messenger bags go naturally together...


----------



## vlore

Ladies, posting several authentic YSL bags from Ebay seller ********:

*Tri-color Med Downtown*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

*Med Calypso *
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

*Black Pearl Muse*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

And she has more YSL bags listed on her auction...she is totally authentic (and also a tPFer)...I purchase all of my Bbags & YSL from her.
Or email her (*******@gmail.com*), I know she just received some *Easy* bags in Road Grey, Moss Green and Black. 
Happy shopping!!!


----------



## wickedassin

overstock.com has quite a few treasures right now--loving the Majorelles!

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Designer-Handbags/Yves-Saint-Laurent,/brand,/2102/cat.html


----------



## mnl

Lots of YSLs at Saks Off 5th outlet in san antonio, tx (it just opened).  Muse II's in large black patent, Muse II's in med anthracite/grey/croc-embossed leather combo, marjorelle's, besaces (bronze, black), and others...too many to remember


----------



## porsche mama

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=7&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909


black tribute on sale for under 700 at bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## la fafinette

the tribute sold :\


----------



## gypas

Found some YSL goodies at yoox 

http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/YSL+RIVE+.../30/gender/D/toll/P/tskay/B84CE7A2/dept/women

and although this is not a deal per se could not resist 
muse two in python
pure indulgence!
*http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=6862&cat=4&page=1*


----------



## authenticplease

I stopped by a consignment store today and they had two fabulous pairs of YSL shoes in a 36.....a square toe platform closed toe in metallic for 99. and a olive green patent wedge for 79.  Finders Keepers in ATL, Ga off Sandy Springs Circle.


----------



## aerye

wow... I'm going to have to stalk this thread more actively! that tribute at bergdorf was a real steal!


----------



## ikny

Large Downtown, Cream
http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?pagename=prod&fd=true&fcloc=search&sp=All%2BProducts%252f%252f%252f%252fWomen's%2BAccessories%2BBargains%252f%252f%252f%252fHandbags%252f%252f%252f%252fAttribSelect%253dBrand%253d'Yves%2BSaint%2BLaurent'%252f%252f%252f%252f&dk=Handbags&deptid=11&catid=316&prodid=1111494045&t=Cat-Refine.dept-11.cat-316.prod.2


----------



## ikny

Check out this thread!
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/trying-again-ysl-sale-up-to-90-off-439019.html


----------



## sgraham

Anyone seen a deal/sale on a large black Muse?  I got my first chocolate a few months ago and I'm hooked.  Great, everyday bag.  Need it in black leather now!


----------



## elainerkitty

i spoke with the off fifth in san antonio, and i believe they have a black muse on sale.  she also told me there is an additional 20% off.  the number is 210-641-8299.


----------



## sgraham

Thanks elainerkitty!  I'll call them!


----------



## Alice1979

Hirshleifer's in Manhasset, NY is running a store wide promotion. You can take off $100 for every $750 spent. Someone has posted in the Chanel shopping forum, but it includes everything. If interested, please contact Jennifer at 516-627-3566, ext 1319. They do charge sent. Promotion ends on 3/31. They have the following in stock:

Easy E/W in sapphire







Easy stitched in black


----------



## lavagirl

nice large Black tribute in buffalo leather, on sale $599 at ysl.com!!


----------



## adoptastray

I just got this email about 50% off the outlet prices of shoes.

ONE DAY ONLY,MARCH 28TH, 50% OFF ALL WOMEN SHOES ONLY! YOU CAN NOW PRE-SALE

VALERIE/SALES
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026


----------



## brontosaurus

Thanks adoptastray!  I'm currently on a YSL shoe quest so this might be just what I need


----------



## C_24

Does anyone know of any place that has the Sky Anthracite Besaces on sale? I missed out on an auction and European boutiques seem to have completely sold out of them! I'm desperate for this bag, but full price is just not in my budget right now!


----------



## goodmornin

OMG i just spoke to susanna (sp?)

The outlet boutiques are having their 50% off sale on tributes and tribute 2s as well!
Sizes and colors are limited, but I think they're going to be selling for $199!

Cabazon will be getting new shipments by Thursday so you can ask more about sizes/styles then.


----------



## lovingmybags

^Sorry that Im' really behind, but there's a tribute 2???


----------



## lilmissb

^^Whoa!


----------



## niknaks73

Bluegirl53 said:


> Majorelle price just went back down to $799.00 on YSL site.  I was doing the same, watching for the price to drop just a bit and then saw it leap up.  However, it is back down now.  I guess if we want it on line best to act now or keep tracking the price daily.


I just bought my Majorelle last weekend and purchased it at the Palm Springs Outlet-Cabazon for $799.


----------



## Shainerocks

goodmornin said:


> OMG i just spoke to susanna (sp?)
> 
> The outlet boutiques are having their 50% off sale on tributes and tribute 2s as well!
> Sizes and colors are limited, but I think they're going to be selling for $199!
> 
> Cabazon will be getting new shipments by Thursday so you can ask more about sizes/styles then.



Are you talking about the Tribute bag or the Tribute sandals??
I'm confused!


----------



## justonemore

Wow, look at this amazing alligator YSL bag in the Deals thread!
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/sale-bags-at-nordstrom-seattle-441557.html#post10333876


----------



## goodmornin

Shainerocks said:


> Are you talking about the Tribute bag or the Tribute sandals??
> I'm confused!



tribute sandals =)


----------



## Shainerocks

goodmornin said:


> tribute sandals =)



Thanks!


----------



## rensky

call *[FONT=&quot](Peggy.Urban@Nordstrom.com 206-628-1253) for oversize Muse in two patent colors (blue and magenta) and a sand color (leather)
[/FONT]*


----------



## porsche mama

^^ how much?


----------



## aerye

Not sure if anyone is still looking for a besace or muse II on sale, but the Madison boutique still has turquoise and purple nubuck besaces ($799) and large muse IIs in blue and purple ($999). I spoke with Danielle who was really helpful. Oh and they'll ship internationally if you need them to.


----------



## adoptastray

New pics of the Nordstrom sale bags just posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/40-of-sale-bags-at-nordstrom-442336.html#post10359317


----------



## rensky

40%off 





porsche mama said:


> ^^ how much?


----------



## porsche mama

thanks rensky I just checked out the other items and ordered the gold wallet! yay!


----------



## rensky

np! i'm desparate for a large or a medium muse...i was so disappoitned!!


----------



## porsche mama

Also thanks goodmornin b/c i ordered purple tribute pumps from cabazon. happy friday to me!


----------



## trishaluvslv

goodmornin said:


> tribute sandals =)


  hi, i jsut called the Cabazon outlet and they have some tribute 2's (closed to with the ankle strap) but not the Tribute with the T straps...has anyone seen the original tribute sandal anywhere?  TIA,


----------



## afterimage

i found the prices for the nordstrom YSLs to be still quite high! The besace was 1100+! I can get the same thing from Neimans for under 700!


----------



## love2shop_26

^^Agreed!  I actually got the prices for those bags that went on sale today and wasn't that impressed.  I don't know if they'll mark them down anymore. I guess for now I'll just wait till the next sale


----------



## zashikibuta

YSL SF still has one Multicolor and one Beige? Muse 2!!   $999

Still looking for a sky anthracite besace not at retail....yeah..i know my chances.


----------



## C_24

^That's exactly the bag I'm still hunting! Now that they're all gone I'm suddenly obsessing about it!


----------



## afterimage

zashikibuta said:


> YSL SF still has one Multicolor and one Beige? Muse 2!! $999
> 
> Still looking for a sky anthracite besace not at retail....yeah..i know my chances.


 

as am I !! I don't think they'll go on sale... unfortunately!


----------



## vesna

afterimage said:


> as am I !! I don't think they'll go on sale... unfortunately!


 
but they might !!! When I was buying mine in early January, fellow TPfer told me about Nordstrom sale and it was $670. it might happen again in waves. 

cheers, vesna


----------



## afterimage

vesna said:


> but they might !!! When I was buying mine in early January, fellow TPfer told me about Nordstrom sale and it was $670. it might happen again in waves.
> 
> cheers, vesna


 
lol vesna, you are so optimistic but yeah it might I guess!


----------



## nycgirl191

The Off 5th in Woodbury Common has 3 bags available for $979 each.  The SA didn't know the names, but she gave me the IDs on them (sorry, didn't catch it all)

big pink 197152AB60GXXX
black square 19714EAOPDZ (I think this might be a Muse 2)
black square hobo 181235AOP7G

The woman I spoke to is Mervat, 845-928-4351.  Sorry I have no more details-- I didn't get into it, I was just looking for a Tribute


----------



## gr8heart

nycgirl191 said:


> The Off 5th in Woodbury Common has 3 bags available for $979 each. The SA didn't know the names, but she gave me the IDs on them (sorry, didn't catch it all)
> 
> big pink 197152AB60GXXX
> black square 19714EAOPDZ (I think this might be a Muse 2)
> black square hobo 181235AOP7G
> 
> The woman I spoke to is Mervat, 845-928-4351. Sorry I have no more details-- I didn't get into it, I was just looking for a Tribute


 
Thanks NYCg!

big pink 197152AB60GXXX = *Majorelle, not sure what size.*
black square 19714EAOPDZ (I think this might be a Muse 2), I agree, if the last missing digit is a 2!
black square hobo 181235AOP7G = It sounds like a *Black croc medium tribute.*


----------



## nycgirl191

Ooh, thanks gr8heart!  I was looking for a plain black Tribute.  I didn't even register 'Tribute' when she said "square hobo"!!  I guess I think of it as more rectangular!  

And can I add-- dang you are GOOD.  How did you know those style #s?!


----------



## gr8heart

nycgirl191 said:


> Ooh, thanks gr8heart! I was looking for a plain black Tribute. I didn't even register 'Tribute' when she said "square hobo"!! I guess I think of it as more rectangular!
> 
> And can I add-- dang you are GOOD. How did you know those style #s?!


 
I was going to PM you about the tribute! I also thought the price was high for a tribute, but after looking at the ID#, I realized it was the popular moc croc leather. If you are looking for the plain tribute, they should be about less than $600 on sale.

LOL! I spend way too much authenticating and have become familiar with the ID#s.  Any time you need to authenticate a YSL bag, just let me know!


----------



## ami1481010

Nordstrom Rack in San Jose, CA Besace on clearance $700 with 35% off!!!


----------



## cuteangel7777

ami1481010 said:


> Nordstrom Rack in San Jose, CA Besace on clearance $700 with 35% off!!!




on what??


*I really really want a couple of muse 2 croc 

Large Size
Teal

Medium size
Mocha
purple
the faded ones 
gray..

*Can anyone help me with it???

thanks a billion in advance!!


----------



## C_24

ami1481010 said:


> Nordstrom Rack in San Jose, CA Besace on clearance $700 with 35% off!!!


 
CA? Is that Canvas?


----------



## scholastican

^ OP meant CA, California. Nordtrom Rack is a clearing house for the dept store Nordstrom. I guess the one she visited is in San Jose(city), California.

Wai, she also meant the bag on sale is a Besace(the one Bri's friend has, looks like a messenger bag).


----------



## C_24

^Oh okay, thx, got it. I was confused and thought the CA was a material or colour description for the Besace. So does anyone know which Besace we're talking about here? Colour? Material?


----------



## mariabdc

YSL Muse two tri-colour! NWT from lovely tPFer for just 799USD!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=250398480605


----------



## closetavalanche

Okay I just called. The Besaces are in rose and rust nubuck. $499+ plus 35% (or was it 30%) off, final sale though. 

I saw some Tribute totes in black leather at the Off 5th in Milpitas, CA. They also had one in purple, but I don't remember what price they were.


----------



## nycgirl191

Thank you closetavalanche!  I'll give the store a call


----------



## aerye

hi closetavalanche, do you have a phone number (and contact person) for the store? TIA!


----------



## adoptastray

C_24 said:


> ^Oh okay, thx, got it. I was confused and thought the CA was a material or colour description for the Besace. So does anyone know which Besace we're talking about here? Colour? Material?



They are the croc nubuck bags. No holy grail colors like sky anthracite. They had praline, rust and a dusty rose.


----------



## zashikibuta

No More Blue on Blue Croc Embossed Muse 2 in YSL SF:cry:


----------



## aerye

hi zashikibuta, you could try calling the Madison boutique. When I spoke with them on Sat they still had the blue Muse II in both large and medium sizes.


----------



## C_24

adoptastray said:


> They are the croc nubuck bags. No holy grail colors like sky anthracite. They had praline, rust and a dusty rose.


 
Thanks for the update. I'm so desperate for a Besace in Sky Anthracite!


----------



## kevin4ko

Okay...I'm so confused.  I just called the Nordstroms in San Jose and they said that they have no YSL bags at all.

Am I calling the wrong store?  Does anyone have any contact information?  Please advise as I am desperately looking for a gift for my sister!!

Thanks, in advance, for all your help!




closetavalanche said:


> Okay I just called. The Besaces are in rose and rust nubuck. $499+ plus 35% (or was it 30%) off, final sale though.
> 
> I saw some Tribute totes in black leather at the Off 5th in Milpitas, CA. They also had one in purple, but I don't remember what price they were.


----------



## alfiebach

zashikibuta said:


> No More Blue on Blue Croc Embossed Muse 2 in YSL SF:cry:


 they have one in harrods london..not sure of the size


----------



## mellibelly

kevin4ko said:


> Okay...I'm so confused.  I just called the Nordstroms in San Jose and they said that they have no YSL bags at all.
> 
> Am I calling the wrong store?  Does anyone have any contact information?  Please advise as I am desperately looking for a gift for my sister!!
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for all your help!



Did you call Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack? Two different stores. Nordstrom Rack is *(408) 374-4144*


----------



## kevin4ko

I did call the right store.  I'm guessing those bags sold overnight....

thank you all for your help!



mellibelly said:


> Did you call Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack? Two different stores. Nordstrom Rack is *(408) 374-4144*


----------



## zashikibuta

Thanks Aerye and alfiebach!   Being in California our sales tax is up 9.75% starting tom...(FYI to anyone else also wishing to purchase in CA)

so it might be a better fit to purchase out of the country...lol


----------



## afterimage

zashikibuta said:


> Thanks Aerye and alfiebach! Being in California our sales tax is up 9.75% starting tom...(FYI to anyone else also wishing to purchase in CA)
> 
> so it might be a better fit to purchase out of the country...lol


 
zashikibuta, I live in Toronto and our sales tax is 13%, used to be 14% so don't complain, I would take 9.75% over 13% anyday


----------



## CuriousGeorge

Heyy! I was just in Nordstroms this afternoon. They DID have YSL bags on sale. I remember seeing a large patent magenta muse for around $800, also, a large black tribute for around 700, and something in animal print. (I didn't pay too much attention to that one sorry). I think that was it, there may have been a beige bag, but I forget =(. Sorry I'm not too much help, but you should call again. They definetly had YSL on sale..



kevin4ko said:


> Okay...I'm so confused.  I just called the Nordstroms in San Jose and they said that they have no YSL bags at all.
> 
> Am I calling the wrong store?  Does anyone have any contact information?  Please advise as I am desperately looking for a gift for my sister!!
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for all your help!


----------



## CuriousGeorge

Ohh oops. I mean I was in Nordstroms - ValleyFair... Santa Clara. Not San Jose. sorry!


----------



## aerye

hi zashikibuta, do you know if companies charge sales tax even if the item is being sent out of the country? 

kevin4ko - i just spoke with NR San Jose and bought a rose besace from them. They do still have a dark brown besace going for $455 after discount (35% discount off orig price of $700). I also asked them to check for other colours and there is still a rose besace at one of the other outlets too. Maybe you could try calling again? I spoke with Kiera in Handbags and accessories.


----------



## kevin4ko

Thanks so much, all of you, for looking out for me!!  I really appreciate it!.

Come to find out, after calling several times, obtaining the UPC number for the rose besace, I was actually able to find it at NR San Jose...go figure, after being told numerous times that they did not have any YSL!!!

Well, needless to say, I did end up getting a besace in Rose!            I am so excited...the price was awesome!!!

Thanks again, all you TPFer's out there!!!

Hey Aerye...when I called and eventually purchased the rose besace, they told me they had one on hold....was that one for you?  Hmmm?!  Well, congrats on getting yours too!!!





aerye said:


> hi zashikibuta, do you know if companies charge sales tax even if the item is being sent out of the country?
> 
> kevin4ko - i just spoke with NR San Jose and bought a rose besace from them. They do still have a dark brown besace going for $455 after discount (35% discount off orig price of $700). I also asked them to check for other colours and there is still a rose besace at one of the other outlets too. Maybe you could try calling again? I spoke with Kiera in Handbags and accessories.


----------



## aerye

ha ha... yup that was me! I guess that makes us bag twins (or me and your sister?).  and wasn't the price just incredible? I was a bit on the fence about getting the bag (which is why it was on hold) but I just couldn't say no at that price! 

congrats on getting the bag!


----------



## goodysgal

There is a Violet O/S Muse on bluefly...I think it's $854!

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...xtra-large-tote/cat60024/210197800/detail.fly


----------



## goodysgal

On Bergdorf Goodman there is a Fuchia Patent Majorelle for $628 and a Large Magenta Moc Croc Tribute for $718.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

goodysgal said:


> There is a Violet O/S Muse on bluefly...I think it's $854!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...xtra-large-tote/cat60024/210197800/detail.fly


 
missed it


----------



## la fafinette

khaki medium Easy for 28% off:

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Easy-medium-bag/cat60024/303204201/detail.fly


----------



## zashikibuta

Aerye, I believe they do automatically tax if you order from stores in California.  BUT Since I live here already, i have never had anything shipped to me from California... I'd just drive there...


----------



## CuriousGeorge

goodysgal said:


> On Bergdorf Goodman there is a Fuchia Patent Majorelle for $628 and a Large Magenta Moc Croc Tribute for $718.



Awww! I didn't see it. Perhaps its gone already. =(


----------



## aerye

thanks for the info zashikibuta! different stores seem to have different practices when it comes to charging sales tax for charged sends, so I got a bit confused.


----------



## nycgirl191

Ok, I have been like a crazy woman looking for the bag I want, and here's everything I learned from calling almost every single Off 5th in the entire country.  I apologize for not knowing the style names of some of these bags.
- *******, CT store has 1 small blk patent square hobo with stitches $979
- Orlando store has 1 fuschia bowler, a fuschia "square box" & 1 blk patent croc Tribute $979
- Philadelphia store as 1 rose Besace that seemed ridiculously expensive to me, quoted "around $1500" (but not price checked)
- Woodbury Common store has a 'massive grey clutch with optional strap'
- San Antonio store has 3 of the 4 bags pictured: a blk patent croc Tribute $979.99, a blk patent Muse2 $1399.99, and a black patent tote (see pic) $1499.99.  Sorry gals, I bought the Besace, which is what I was seeking  I worked with a REALLY sweet SA named Aaron-- he's fabulous!  His # there is 210-641-8299, and he did not charge tax!  (I live in NY)

And of course Off 5th is having friends & family, so everything is 30% off.


----------



## afterimage

nycgirl191 said:


> Ok, I have been like a crazy woman looking for the bag I want, and here's everything I learned from calling almost every single Off 5th in the entire country. I apologize for not knowing the style names of some of these bags.
> - *******, CT store has 1 small blk patent square hobo with stitches $979
> - Orlando store has 1 fuschia bowler, a fuschia "square box" & 1 blk patent croc Tribute $979
> - Philadelphia store as 1 rose Besace that seemed ridiculously expensive to me, quoted "around $1500" (but not price checked)
> - Woodbury Common store has a 'massive grey clutch with optional strap'
> - San Antonio store has 3 of the 4 bags pictured: a blk patent croc Tribute $979.99, a blk patent Muse2 $1399.99, and a black patent tote (see pic) $1499.99. Sorry gals, I bought the Besace, which is what I was seeking  I worked with a REALLY sweet SA named Aaron-- he's fabulous! His # there is 210-641-8299, and he did not charge tax! (I live in NY)
> 
> And of course Off 5th is having friends & family, so everything is 30% off.


 
did you get a rose besace? Can't see the pictures btw!


----------



## nycgirl191

No, I'm a simple girl, I went with black   DH is severely limiting the # of bags I can buy, so I'm sticking to the basics!!


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
I thought I would post this info here, several have pm'd me regarding the Muse Two I found at Nordstrom Rack. I didn't think that many people would be interested!

I had them do a print out of the colors they had that were available at other Nordstrom Racks.  As of March 19th for the croc nubuck Muse Two they have:

Rust color,  Stores: 33, 338, 358, 542

Ranch color, Stores: 33, 542

Price is $630, final sale.


It was awhile ago, but it's worth a try! With the economy the way it is, things are not selling as quickly.


----------



## dbeth

As of yesterday at Nordstrom ( 619-295-4441 ask for Michelle) they had these YSL bags on sale:

 1.) Xtra Large Downtown Shopper, Croc nubuck, color Chamoise ( that might be misspelled) for $1189. It's gorgeous!! I wanted it so bad.

2.) Large Downtown Shopper, Patent Magenta, $889.

3.) Large Downtown Shopper, Black calf hair, $1,496.

She has a Sky Anthracite croc nubuck, but I don't know what style yet. She is calling me back in a few minutes. I will post as soon as I know!


----------



## dbeth

Ok, she has two Catwalks in Sky Anthracite. $949.

And one Messenger Flap in a leopard print hair from the Runway collection, $1,796.


----------



## nycgirl191

Yes, I should add that the Off 5th in San Antonio doesn't only have black bags-- it's just what I asked about.  They also mentioned getting more things into the store to beef up the inventory prior to "Holy Week", which apparently is a big deal there.


----------



## afterimage

what exactly is "Holy Week" and when is it? lol
sigh... what I wouldn't give for a Sky Anthracite Croc Embossed Besace (except $1995 ofcourse)


----------



## aerye

hi dbeth! thanks for posting the Muse II info. What do those store numbers mean tho? And also I asked the SA to help me check their system for Muse IIs at the other stores (this was on Thurs) and she said she couldn't find any, but I guess it would be worth trying to call anyway.


----------



## dbeth

aerye said:


> hi dbeth! thanks for posting the Muse II info. What do those store numbers mean tho? And also I asked the SA to help me check their system for Muse IIs at the other stores (this was on Thurs) and she said she couldn't find any, but I guess it would be worth trying to call anyway.


 
Hi! The number is where the store is located. You can call any Nordstrom Rack and ask them what the phone number is for each of those stores.


----------



## dbeth

dbeth said:


> Ok, she has two Catwalks in Sky Anthracite. $949.
> 
> And one Messenger Flap in a leopard print hair from the Runway collection, $1,796.


 

Oops, sorry, I believe it is a Besace!


----------



## nycgirl191

I believe "Holy Week" is the week between Palm Sunday and Easter Sunday?  I used to live in Houston, TX, and it never seemed like a big deal before, but perhaps the people in San Antonio are more religious!  

When I spoke to the Naples, FL Off 5th store, the SA mentioned shipping all YSL bags out to Orlando a few weeks ago, so I suspect that there are always 'hot spots' of YSL bags whereas some stores NEVER get any.

Can I also ask a (probably stupid) question?  What does "HG" stand for?


----------



## yuli2u

Hi all

Wondering if rose besace is the same color as rusty brown?  I'm trying to find out how many colors they have originally for the embossed material. I know there is dark brown, grey, turquoise, eggplant, and rusty brown, not sure if that's the same as rose.


----------



## la fafinette

nycgirl191 said:


> Can I also ask a (probably stupid) question?  What does "HG" stand for?



HG stands for Holy Grail, the holiest of holy handbags you can possibly wish for. Who knew that handbags could be such a moving experience?!


----------



## afterimage

yuli2u said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wondering if rose besace is the same color as rusty brown? I'm trying to find out how many colors they have originally for the embossed material. I know there is dark brown, grey, turquoise, eggplant, and rusty brown, not sure if that's the same as rose.


 
hey yuli2u,
rusty brown and rose are different. You can find both colours in the reference library! I believe the colours are Sky Anthracite (grey), Turquoise, eggplant (don't know the official name if there is one), Rust (the reddish brown), Rose (the pink brown colour), and Ranch (I THINK this is the dark brown).
Hope that helps!


----------



## spendalot

has anyone seen any capri bags?


----------



## love2shop_26

Downtown Seattle Nordstrom still had these bags:

Large patent blue quilted Tribute
Gold Besace
Large patent black quilted Downtown
Pony hair Besace

I didn't really look at the prices but call Lana Halstead if interested.


----------



## aerye

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> I thought I would post this info here, several have pm'd me regarding the Muse Two I found at Nordstrom Rack. I didn't think that many people would be interested!
> 
> I had them do a print out of the colors they had that were available at other Nordstrom Racks. As of March 19th for the croc nubuck Muse Two they have:
> 
> Rust color, Stores: 33, 338, 358, 542
> 
> Ranch color, Stores: 33, 542
> 
> Price is $630, final sale.
> 
> 
> It was awhile ago, but it's worth a try! With the economy the way it is, things are not selling as quickly.


 

for anyone still looking for the muse II, I called store 33 (salt lake city) and they have the med muse II in dark brown ($629) and almond hair calf ($699). 

I was really tempted by the brown but have bought way too much recently. Hope someone else gets it!

Oh and they also had 2 Besaces - one in Rose and one in dark brown i think. If I recall those were $700.


----------



## kevin4ko

Hey aerye!!  Question....I'm guessing that the salt lake city NR was not having the extra 35% off....like the other sweet deals over at the San Jose store?

If they are, the brown muse II is VERY tempting.....

Oh...one more ?....is it a large or medium muse II?

Thanks for your help!



aerye said:


> for anyone still looking for the muse II, I called store 33 (salt lake city) and they have the med muse II in dark brown ($629) and almond hair calf ($699).
> 
> I was really tempted by the brown but have bought way too much recently. Hope someone else gets it!
> 
> Oh and they also had 2 Besaces - one in Rose and one in dark brown i think. If I recall those were $700.


----------



## alisonanna

at Nordstrom Denver 40% off:

Med. Blue Patent Downtown
Lg. Blue Patent Tribute
Leopard Hair Calf Besace
Black Patent Quilted Downtown
Muse wallet in Black


ask for Anthony


----------



## elainerkitty

alisonanna said:


> at Nordstrom Denver 40% off:
> 
> Med. Blue Patent Downtown
> Lg. Blue Patent Tribute
> Leopard Hair Calf Besace
> Black Patent Quilted Downtown
> Muse wallet in Black
> 
> 
> ask for Anthony



Hi,
Do you know how much the Downtown is going for?
Thanks!!


----------



## rensky

Nordstrom at  valley fair has a med patent magenta downtown.. Should be 40% off.. Call and ask for nicole at handbags say renee referred u please


----------



## alisonanna

elainerkitty said:


> Hi,
> Do you know how much the Downtown is going for?
> Thanks!!


 

no, because I'm not sure what the original price was, but I'm pretty sure it's 40% off
Anthony's phone # is 720-746-4255
HTH!


----------



## aerye

kevin4ko said:


> Hey aerye!! Question....I'm guessing that the salt lake city NR was not having the extra 35% off....like the other sweet deals over at the San Jose store?
> 
> If they are, the brown muse II is VERY tempting.....
> 
> Oh...one more ?....is it a large or medium muse II?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
sadly no extra 35% off. I was thinking the same thing!  and it's a medium.

but it's still a pretty good price tho.


----------



## mayen120

hi ladies! i'm usually @ the balenciaga and miu miu forum but i was @ saks off fifth @ great mall in milipitas, ca. and they had quiet a few black tributes and , a gold besace, and some ysl bags that i wasn't familiar with. it's friends and family 30% off


----------



## LV3J

Hi Ladies, I picked up my Chanel camera bag yesterday and just wanted to let you know that there's a *YSL Muse Two two-toned bag (blue/pink combination)* available. I love this bag! PM me for SA's contact info if you're interested.


----------



## nycgirl191

After searching high and low, I am just unable to find a black Tribute (non-patent)!  I called the Milpitas store to no avail (they only have a moc croc and a patent berry/fuschia).  If anyone sees a plain black Tribute, pls PM me!!!   TIA!!


----------



## rensky

did u try the post from mayen120?http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=129143


----------



## nycgirl191

Yes, I called the Milpitas store, and they said they only had the patent croc and a patent berry   (Thanks Mayen120 for the tip!)


----------



## afterimage

how long is friends and family event? is it only in the Saks outlets? not in stores? TIA!


----------



## ahleah712

did you notice any tribute sandals by any chance?




mayen120 said:


> hi ladies! i'm usually @ the balenciaga and miu miu forum but i was @ saks off fifth @ great mall in milipitas, ca. and they had quiet a few black tributes and , a gold besace, and some ysl bags that i wasn't familiar with. it's friends and family 30% off


----------



## ikny

Tribute sandals in black/gold on Barney's size 8
http://www.barneys.com/Tribute%20T-Strap%20Sandal/151295221,default,pd.html


----------



## lxsc300

For black leather Tribute - try Nordstrom Valley Fair 408.248.2180.  I saw one last week at 40% off.  Not sure if they still have it, but the SA can always check online and order from other stores.  Shipping is free.


----------



## lxsc300

YSL outlets are having a sale from 4/9 - 4/13.  Most bags have an extra 15% off.  I've talked to Valerie at Cabazon Outlet today and she said there is still a medium two (blue/pink)color and blue croc /white canvas Muse II if anyone is interested.  $799 less 15%.


----------



## nycgirl191

Hi girls,

My SA at Off 5th San Antonio just sent me photos (w prices) of what they have in-stock.  If you want anything, give Aaron a call at 210-641-8299.  Let him know you saw the pictures he sent to Tina.


----------



## few823

I don't see the pictures! Can you re-attach them?



nycgirl191 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> My SA at Off 5th San Antonio just sent me photos (w prices) of what they have in-stock. If you want anything, give Aaron a call at 210-641-8299. Let him know you saw the pictures he sent to Tina.


----------



## nycgirl191

Really?  How bizarre, I can see them.  Perhaps you can view them in my album of pictures I've posted?

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=3180

It starts with the blk patent moc croc Tribute and ends with the blk patent Muse 2s.  

If you still can't see them, PM me your email, and I'll just forward


----------



## few823

That is soooo weird. I see them in my reply when I quoted you, but still not in the post. Thank you for posting!! i'm going to call now


----------



## nycgirl191

good luck few823!  Aaron also just told me all handbags are 30% off (new promo starting today)!  I hope you get something fabulous!!!


----------



## alllove

How cute!
I love #1 (museII $1149) bag !
Thanks nycgirl191 for sharing pictures 
And good luck few823 !


----------



## goodmornin

There's a *Large size black patent leather Muse II* on Matchesfashion.com going for only 
*£498.00 or $687.24 (Approx.)!!*

I'm in the US and I've bought from this british site before. Their CS is amazing! My necklace was slightly damaged from shipping and they sent me a 10% refund the next day!

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-laurent-ysl-u-197148-bags/5677?colour=black#


----------



## closetavalanche

I just read this from Deals&Steals section and called NR in South Coast plaza. They have the croc embossed Besaces for $699, no additional percentage off. They have dark brown, medium brown, and a pinkish color. HTHS!


----------



## alllove

I was there this morning .
They have besaces and 1 muse II.

besaces : Rust color, Ranch color and Rose color.
muse II : Rust color ? ( I'm not sure about this museII's color . It's Dark browm)


----------



## marbella8

alllove said:


> I was there this morning .
> They have besaces and 1 muse II.
> 
> besaces : Rust color, Ranch color and Rose color.
> muse II : Rust color ? ( I'm not sure about this museII's color . It's Dark browm)



I was there tonight, and I didn't see a MUSE II, only the Besaces at $699.00.


----------



## elainerkitty

goodmornin said:


> There's a *Large size black patent leather Muse II* on Matchesfashion.com going for only
> *£498.00 or $687.24 (Approx.)!!*
> 
> I'm in the US and I've bought from this british site before. Their CS is amazing! My necklace was slightly damaged from shipping and they sent me a 10% refund the next day!
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-laurent-ysl-u-197148-bags/5677?colour=black#


I just got it! So much easier for me since I live in Paris!! Thanks so much


----------



## aerye

what a great buy! congrats elainerkitty!


----------



## shoegirlwen

Just bought the large Muse Two in beige off Bergdorf Goodman website for $898.


----------



## Layla21

There's a YSL Bronze Birkin on BrandAlley,  for £690 instead of £1150.


----------



## goodmornin

elainerkitty said:


> I just got it! So much easier for me since I live in Paris!! Thanks so much




Congrats!!! Its such a great buy!!!


----------



## jeaniep

What sizew as the tribute?  And did I see Jimmy Choo in the background?


----------



## nycgirl191

I think the Tribute is a Medium (or the one that is about 1'x1'), and yes, there are Choos in the background.  I just didn't think this was the place for them!    Aaron is out for the weekend, but you should call anyway if you want one of the Choos.  I'll upload them to my public photo album so you can see the prices.


----------



## rensky

Peggy Urban
206.628.1253
Designer Handbags Specialist
Nordstrom Flagship
Seattle Washington

YSL oversized muse: Regular: $1495.00 NOW: $829.90
YSL Downtown in exotic Pony: Regular: $2495.00 NOW: 1496.90
YSL Besace Exotic Snow leopard: Regular: $2995.00 NOW: $1796.90
YSL Downtown: Regular: $1495.00 NOW: $889.90


----------



## melissaann

Hi Rensky,  do you know what color the oversized muse is?  Thanks!


----------



## nycgirl191

rensky, your hedgehog is ADORABLE!!


----------



## JayH

I called earlier and the oversized muse is gone.  It was the magenta color.


----------



## alisonanna

^^there is an oversized muse in magenta at Nordstrom, Denver, it was just returned
ask for Jill  720-746-4255

also new on the sale table are Downtown black pony hair and 
Downtown and Large Tribute with animal print (can't remember what animal - brown and black)  =)


----------



## aerye

my SA just sent me this pic of a really interesting muse II. It's a kind of canvas tweed. if anyone's interested, contact George at the 57th St store. here's the pic:

apparently there weren't many of these produced so it's pretty unique. it's going for $999.


----------



## babybel

Sales at the YSL Woodbury and Cabazon outlets- extra 15% off.

*Woodbury*- I asked about the muse, muse II and the easy, this is what they have:

Muse: I forget the details but the largest size they have was a medium in ostrich, no large or OS

Large muse II: ($849.15 + sales tax and $10 shipping, for NY would come to about $933) : tan croc embossed, brownish plum patent, multicolor

Medium muse II: ($679.15 + sales tax and $10 shipping, for NY would be about $748) brownish plum patent

Medium easy: ($679.15 + sales tax and $10 shipping, for NY would be about $748)  : teal bubble leather

*Cabazon* - asked about the medium muse II

Medium muse II: multicolor, turquoise patent

Contact Michelle at Woodbury, she's great.  For Cabazon, contact Valerie


----------



## indi3r4

As of this afternoon, Palo alto nordstrom has 1 oversized muse and downtown in patent magenta color.. Sorry, I'm not sure the official color name.. Muse is around 82x and the downtown is 88x..


----------



## nadianostalgia

Wow, thanks for all the info & the pictures!


----------



## nadianostalgia

Anyone have info on YSL Tribute platforms?


----------



## porsche mama

SFA code that could be used on ysl bags--for some reason ysl shoes are on the exclusion fine print 

friends and family 25% off SFAFAM10


----------



## BabyK

^sorry, what's SFA?


----------



## ginag

BabyK said:


> ^sorry, what's SFA?



saks fifth avenue - their friends and family event is going on right now.


----------



## yslalice

black patent croc rive gauche at nm last call in austin tx


----------



## anitaphillippe

Hi!  Has anyone ever purchased anything from Matchesfashion.com ?
I see some Tributes that are cheaper than retail in the US...  what's your take on the shipping charges, quality, and etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Riahnna

babybel said:


> Sales at the YSL Woodbury and Cabazon outlets- extra 15% off.
> 
> *Woodbury*- I asked about the muse, muse II and the easy, this is what they have:
> 
> Muse: I forget the details but the largest size they have was a medium in ostrich, no large or OS
> 
> Large muse II: ($849.15 + sales tax and $10 shipping, for NY would come to about $933) : tan croc embossed, brownish plum patent, multicolor
> 
> Medium muse II: ($679.15 + sales tax and $10 shipping, for NY would be about $748) brownish plum patent
> 
> Medium easy: ($679.15 + sales tax and $10 shipping, for NY would be about $748) : teal bubble leather
> 
> *Cabazon* - asked about the medium muse II
> 
> Medium muse II: multicolor, turquoise patent
> 
> Contact Michelle at Woodbury, she's great. For Cabazon, contact Valerie


 

hi babybel, is the price before or after the extra 15% off?


----------



## babybel

This was after the 15% off... but I'm not sure if they are still doing that promotion- doesn't hurt to call and ask.

Girls, there is a bunch of YSL bags on overstock.com, prices aren't that low (IMO) but here are some links

Brown degrade? Rive Gauche
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ive-Gauche-Brown-Satchel/3822170/product.html

Red Patent Croc Rive Gauche
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ive-Gauche-Red-Croc-Tote/3822180/product.html

Small black Muse II
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...use-Two-Small-Black-Tote/3822208/product.html

There are some other Muse IIs, Downtowns, Besaces and a purple majorelle.  

Not wowed by the prices, wish Overstock.com had some % off coupons I could use


----------



## csre

anitaphillippe said:


> Hi! Has anyone ever purchased anything from Matchesfashion.com ?
> I see some Tributes that are cheaper than retail in the US... what's your take on the shipping charges, quality, and etc?
> 
> Thanks!


 
they charge  £30 for delivery overseas and tax will depend on the amount of purchase, you will get billed like a week after you get your item (in US). Quality is as any other luxury retailer imo


----------



## first birkin

HI NYCgirl191 - thanks so much for the post I just bought the muse II. Aaron was great! FB


----------



## la fafinette

black patent croc-emb. Tribute (size?) *$628.00*, Bergdorfgoodman.com

go go go!!!


----------



## bubu24

la fafinette said:


> black patent croc-emb. Tribute (size?) *$628.00*, Bergdorfgoodman.com
> 
> go go go!!!




item is not available...


----------



## bubu24

to : *nycgirl191

thanks... im buying my 2nd tribute tom....
*


----------



## ikny

Tribute lower heel sandals in Black size 9 on Yoox for $449
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/YSL++...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44156017HE/sts/sr_women80


----------



## chpwhy

Hunting for
- Multicolor Croc Embossed Suede/Nubuck Muse 2 (Large)
- Multicolor Leather Muse Two (Large)











Seen any recently? Thanks..


----------



## mellibelly

^^ Have you checked the YSL outlets? Babybel's earlier post said there was a large multicolored Muse 2 at Woodbury. And the croc embossed multicolored, I could've sworn I saw this at Saks BH a month ago but maybe it was a medium...HTH!


----------



## chpwhy

Fantastic. Thanks M. Having to call all the outlets is a bit costly and the SA's do not always describe them accurately. 

Woodbury Stock as at 17/04
1. Navy Blue Suede
2. Baby Blue Leather
3. Tweed.
George St
1. Black Tweed
2. Blue
3. Multicolor Leather

Hoping to find Suede Multicolor.


----------



## goodmornin

^^ I actually don't think the suede multicolor is on sale yet since it is a part of the SS09 season.

If you don't mind it being full price I remember seeing it at Saks San Francisco a few weeks back!


----------



## onli_A_girl

This is so sad!! Bergdorf Goodman's $638 tribute bag is sold out!!does anyone know of any other deals??I can't wait to get my hands on one of the black tributes, does it come in silver too?Thanks for ur help!!


----------



## nycgirl191

first birkin and bubu24 -    YAY!!! i'm so glad you were able to get some good deals!  He is just the nicest (b/c I am pestering him a lot these days!)  Congrats!!!


----------



## BabyK

onli_A_girl said:


> This is so sad!! Bergdorf Goodman's $638 tribute bag is sold out!!does anyone know of any other deals??I can't wait to get my hands on one of the black tributes, does it come in silver too?Thanks for ur help!!


 

Try calling the Woodbury outlet.  I was there last Sunday and they had a table full of tributes.  I wasn't really looking at those, so I can't tell you how much and what sizes and exact colors they really had, but I'm pretty sure I saw some black.


----------



## xoxo0125

Saw one at the YSL boutique at the Houston Galleria for sale.  Didn't look at the price so can't tell you how much.


----------



## xoxo0125

Saw one at the YSL boutique at the Houston Galleria for sale.  Didn't look at the price so can't tell you how much it was.



chpwhy said:


> Hunting for
> - Multicolor Croc Embossed Suede/Nubuck Muse 2 (Large)
> - Multicolor Leather Muse Two (Large)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen any recently? Thanks..


----------



## Wildisthewind

*Yves Saint Laurent*

*Muse Two Bag, Large, Black
*

 												 											 										 										 											 												                                                                 Original:                $1,995.00                                                         NOW:            $898.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737


----------



## la fafinette

there's a sale on bluefly-- save 50%

they have quite a number of shoes on there, as well as an orange satin small muse (!!!) and a medium and large chocolate calf Overseas. good luck!


----------



## anitaphillippe

csre said:


> they charge  £30 for delivery overseas and tax will depend on the amount of purchase, you will get billed like a week after you get your item (in US). Quality is as any other luxury retailer imo



So it is authentic??

Thanks!


----------



## goodmornin

anitaphillippe said:


> So it is authentic??
> 
> Thanks!




I've ordered from them before and they are as authentic as can be.

They're like Barneys but in the UK!

Last time I ordered something, they didn't charge me tax, and gave me a discount on an already discounted item because of a loose clasp on a necklace.


----------



## chpwhy

Thanks XOXO..


----------



## ryrybaby12

Does anyone know if they have the black patent croc tribute on sale in the large size??


----------



## nycgirl191

Read this in a NYTimes article dated 4/17/09.  Can anyone verify?

"Meanwhile, customers of YSL received emails this week notifying them of an exclusive sale next week in American YSL boutiques: 50 percent off ready-to-wear."

Source: http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/17/further-thoughts-on-retail-and-mrs-*****/


----------



## ginag

nycgirl191 said:


> Read this in a NYTimes article dated 4/17/09.  Can anyone verify?
> 
> "Meanwhile, customers of YSL received emails this week notifying them of an exclusive sale next week in American YSL boutiques: 50 percent off ready-to-wear."
> 
> Source: http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/17/further-thoughts-on-retail-and-mrs-*****/



I was wondering this as well...!


----------



## alisonanna

email I received yesterday for Mothers Day:

*Exclusively on ysl.com:*
Surprise your mother twice
with any purchase of the Easy handbag in beige or black soft patent or large black patent Muse, receive a complimentary black patent cosmetic case
retail value $325


----------



## vlore

*Emma Pumps* in 36.5, 38, 40       $425 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Auth-YSL-Yve...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

*Black Buffalo Med Downtown **mint* starting bid $895
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

*Tri Color Small Downtown*    starting bid $995
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

*Blue Tri Color Small Downtown*   starting bid $995
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

*Black Pearlized Large Muse*    starting bid $995
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

*Black Calypso  *starting bid $995
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## ikny

Tribute t-strap sandals black/gold size 8
http://www.barneys.com/Tribute%20T-Strap%20Sandal/151295221,default,pd.html


----------



## ikny

Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Large Snakeskin Tote, still pretty pricey at $1795 but what a beauty!


http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?nodeId=1762&productId=14211&ssid=1692


----------



## gingarita

any sales on the CRACKLED bronze TRIBUTE i am searching for it!


----------



## JayH

I think I saw that one at Woodbury a couple weeks ago.  Try calling.


----------



## mona_danya

YSL pony leopard large TRIBUTE was $1995 now $1189

YSL grey stamped croc CATWALK was $1595 now $949

Please call Peggy @ Nordstrom in Seattle! 206-628-1253


----------



## elainerkitty

30% off all current bags.  www.mytheresa.com.  use code mytheresabag.


----------



## SuLi

Does anyone know what the outlets currently have?


----------



## moshi_moshi

The NMLC in Limerick, PA had a silver small or medium? Downtown and a bunch of those messenger bag styles in the gold, is that the Besace?


----------



## mellibelly

Bluefly has a black Y-mail french wallet and a black Y-mail clutch right now. Use a 10% off or $50 off code from the deals & steals thread.


----------



## nycgirl191

Blk moc croc downtown, large $920 on YOOX (last one)

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/YSL++...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/451125001B/sts/sr_clearance80


----------



## bubu24

nycgirl191 said:


> Blk moc croc downtown, large $920 on YOOX (last one)
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/YSL++...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/451125001B/sts/sr_clearance80



i want more!!  more!! more!


----------



## la fafinette

so.... what is the ETA of the legendary saks sale? will it be as lush as last nov??

ps- i heard that the s/s 09 sale at YSL will begin mid June, shortly before pre-fall... thoughts?


----------



## porsche mama

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cid%3Dsrc_BG%2BSale%2BSilo%2BEndeca%2BLanding


bronze easy back on sale at bg


----------



## porsche mama

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...asy-medium-bag/cat340032/303652901/detail.fly

ivory easy on sale on bluefly


----------



## Grace123

GORGEOUS purple Majorelle here at a great price from a great TPFER!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bubu24

mellibelly said:


> Bluefly has a black Y-mail french wallet and a black Y-mail clutch right now. Use a 10% off or $50 off code from the deals & steals thread.



yey!!! i just bought the y-mail wallet!!!


----------



## bubu24

10 hour clearance sale!! extra 25% off at www.bluefly.com...


----------



## bubu24

Yves Saint Laurent

              white leather 'Overseas' large tote 
almost 50% off retail price!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Did anyone see the cage sandals on bluefly, ALREADY?

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/303653601/detail.fly


----------



## bubu24

moshi_moshi said:


> Did anyone see the cage sandals on bluefly, ALREADY?
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/303653601/detail.fly



very pretty!!!


----------



## goodmornin

Y-Mail Cell-Phone charm!!

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...ender=women&group=&season=sale&seasProdID=48I


Only 73 euros =)


----------



## brintee

Does any know where I can find these shoes on sale? Do they have them at Woodbury? TIA


----------



## hayley

anybody know where i can find a YSL besace on sale? i particularly love the pebbled leather. I am in Australia. However i have a friend travelling to Houston ... i know they have a YSL at the Galleria there ... also maybe at one of the dept. stores?
thanks


----------



## bagcat

hayley said:


> anybody know where i can find a YSL besace on sale? i particularly love the pebbled leather. I am in Australia. However i have a friend travelling to Houston ... i know they have a YSL at the Galleria there ... also maybe at one of the dept. stores?
> thanks



The YSL store in Cabazon had rust and eggplant besaces. My friend was there a few days ago and she said that the rust was $599 and the eggplant $799


----------



## chpwhy

I am looking for a Purple Medium Downtown. 
Please let me know if u see one.


----------



## hayley

bagcat said:


> The YSL store in Cabazon had rust and eggplant besaces. My friend was there a few days ago and she said that the rust was $599 and the eggplant $799



Thanks bagcat, i'll give them a call ... do you know if they ship to Australia?


----------



## bubu24

I'm looking for a black medium downtown on sale...I really wanna buy one... Let me know if you can find one... thanks..


----------



## aerye

a whole bunch of new YSL bags up at bluefly. only the usual 20% off, but I saw a bunch of rive gaunches and a pretty good range of the other styles. No black medium DTs tho. Bubu24 - the black DT doesn't normally go on massive sale I think (but perhaps the tPFers in the US can give you a more accurate assessment), so your best bet might be to wait for an early storewide discount (like the recent F&F sales) and just snap one up.

I've been wanting a med black DT too, but haven't been willing to pay full price, so that's been my strategy (or will be next year when my bag budget has recovered). 
good luck!


----------



## jeresosassy

1 day sale at Neiman's "First Mark" 30% off of $1295
let me know if you are still looking for one....
jereannwaters@mac.com


----------



## jeresosassy

bubu24 said:


> I'm looking for a black medium downtown on sale...I really wanna buy one... Let me know if you can find one... thanks..



Neimans is having a 1 day sale 30% the downtown....let me know if you are still looking for one.


----------



## bubu24

jeresosassy said:


> Neimans is having a 1 day sale 30% the downtown....let me know if you are still looking for one.


yes!!! I am!!!!!!!


----------



## bubu24

aerye said:


> a whole bunch of new YSL bags up at bluefly. only the usual 20% off, but I saw a bunch of rive gaunches and a pretty good range of the other styles. No black medium DTs tho. Bubu24 - the black DT doesn't normally go on massive sale I think (but perhaps the tPFers in the US can give you a more accurate assessment), so your best bet might be to wait for an early storewide discount (like the recent F&F sales) and just snap one up.
> 
> I've been wanting a med black DT too, but haven't been willing to pay full price, so that's been my strategy (or will be next year when my bag budget has recovered).
> good luck!



to aerye: thanks a lot for the info.. I'm dying to get one but just like you, don't want to pay the full price... so I'll wait..


----------



## ikny

Saks has a black Downtown for $1,046.50
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492711751&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446183384&R=808856741555&P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1241666458831


----------



## sgraham

There are quite a few YSL bags that showed up on the saks web site tonight....here is a link to all the YSL bags.

There's a Calypso, Tribute, Oversize Muse, Medium Downtonwn, etc.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...124&N=1553+306418049+1588&Ns=P_306418049_sort


----------



## ivydog

thanks and triple points too!


----------



## nadianostalgia

Pictures?


----------



## nadianostalgia

Do you know what else will be on sale? In Saks, the Downtown, Tribute, Besace, & an oversized metallic muse in Riz de Grain is on sale.


----------



## nadianostalgia

I was just informed by my SA that there will be a VIP private sale in YSL this Monday., 30%-40% off!


----------



## BabyK

VIP private sale?  Does that mean only certain people are allow access to the sale?  Is it for all YSL stores?


----------



## mellibelly

40% off these ysl bags at Nieman Marcus online today only. Use code NMBEST9 and for free shipping NMMAY
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...entId=cat22370752&masterId=cat13760732&cmCat=


----------



## aerye

was that saks sale like a one day thing? I just went to look online and they all seem to be full price.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ I thought the Saks sale was for a few days till Sunday I think, the NM sale was the one that was only the one day.


----------



## afterimage

NAVY BESACE ON SALE AT SAKS:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492711751&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446205111&R=808856821226&P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1241812175395


----------



## happychica87

anyone know where i get a good deal on mini downtown? TIA


----------



## naraedise

muse ii medium rose suede $1099.00
muse ii large rose suede $1199.00

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/TopHandle/P-Medium%20Muse%20Two%20Top%20Handle%20Bag%20in%20Rose%20suede.aspx

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...ge Muse Two Top Handle Bag in Rose Suede.aspx


----------



## nadianostalgia

YSL boutique VIP sale pictures:


----------



## hayley

Anymore Besace's included in the VIP sale?? thanks


----------



## love2shop_26

Here are some pics I also got:

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/ysl-private-sale-begins-officially-459968-3.html

I'm waiting to see if they have any Besace or mini Downtown.  The store's closed now so won't know for sure till tomorrow.


----------



## nadianostalgia

That's all that was sent to me.


----------



## BagLover21

ordered the large muse in blueish grey and the tribute sandals in red from the YSL madison ave store in nyc. when i called they had the beige smoother leather in L and OS, the blueish grey in L and OS, patent oatmeal in L and OS and a metallic color in L and OS. for tributes they had the red, blue leather and blue patent.


----------



## sgraham

Thanks for the postings, love2shop!  I'm tempted by the muses.


----------



## marbella8

Hi,

Would you mind telling us how much the Muse was (I love that color) and the tributes?  TIA!

Mar



BagLover21 said:


> ordered the large muse in blueish grey and the tribute sandals in red from the YSL madison ave store in nyc. when i called they had the beige smoother leather in L and OS, the blueish grey in L and OS, patent oatmeal in L and OS and a metallic color in L and OS. for tributes they had the red, blue leather and blue patent.


----------



## nadianostalgia

Wow, thank you for those photos!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Love2shop - thanks for the photos.  I NEED those tribute sandals.... I wonder what the price is on them.


----------



## aerye

not sure if anyone saw this in all the YSL VIP sale madness, but someone just posted on the main deals&steals thread that saks off 5th is offering an additional 20% off the first item and 40% off the second item until next week. here's the link to the coupon if anyone's interested: http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBKCaVHAotFNUB7t1ND$5PgEl.AotFNU2Y/doc.html?


----------



## BagLover21

marbella8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you mind telling us how much the Muse was (I love that color) and the tributes? TIA!
> 
> Mar


 
hi marbella8,

the L muse was $999 (OS is $1099). the tribute sandals were $479. 

happy to help!


----------



## rdgldy

I just spoke with Yuong in LV and she said there are several downtowns on sale.  One was a medium buffalo in a sky blue at around $1149.  Nbr is 702-737-3003.


----------



## love2shop_26

--nm


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

hey I saw your wish list, I don't know if you have furfilled it yet, but most of those shoes are on sale right now for 40% off. Just go to your local YSL.


----------



## BagLover21

Are there any tribute bags on sale anywhere? Outlets? Boutiques?


----------



## bubu24

rdgldy said:


> I just spoke with Yuong in LV and she said there are several downtowns on sale.  One was a medium buffalo in a sky blue at around $1149.  Nbr is 702-737-3003.



how much is the discount?


----------



## SFKitkat

The large croc-stamped tribute was about 30% off at the SF boutique.


----------



## rdgldy

bubu24 said:


> how much is the discount?


It was over $1600.


----------



## greygirl

the las vegas store had (has?) Rive Gauches on sale--normally $1795 reduced to $1195.  That's 30% off, right?

I know they also had several Muses on sale. ..I remember the SA saying that one of those pretty blue ones was on sale--I don't know for how much.
Melissa


----------



## bubu24

rdgldy said:


> It was over $1600.



huh??!! u mean $1600 less the actual price? are we talking about the medium 
DT???


----------



## rdgldy

The original price was around $1695.  Yes, it was the medium.


----------



## Ania

Welcome everyone!
I've just been looking through Mytheresa.com and they seem to have a few YSLs (Y-mail mini tote, Sac rive gauche, Sac majorelle and SAC 32) on sale atm. Perhaps some of you will find this useful...


----------



## marbella8

Thanks so much for sharing the info 



BagLover21 said:


> hi marbella8,
> 
> the L muse was $999 (OS is $1099). the tribute sandals were $479.
> 
> happy to help!


----------



## bubu24

rdgldy said:


> The original price was around $1695.  Yes, it was the medium.



thanks for the info!!


----------



## porsche mama

barneys.com has a very tribute pumps on sale today


----------



## grasshopper

I just went to the Vegas YSL store and they have a lot of bags on sale for 40% off. I bought a white patent small tribute for 399. they have 2 black leather small tributes for 499 and a large white for 599. They are really nice over at the store so you should call if you're looking for something.

There's a silver and a silver blue medium DT original price is 1699. I think they should be 40% off as well. A few reversible totes for 799. I wish I can get more stuff!


----------



## bubu24

grasshopper said:


> I just went to the Vegas YSL store and they have a lot of bags on sale for 40% off. I bought a white patent small tribute for 399. they have 2 black leather small tributes for 499 and a large white for 599. They are really nice over at the store so you should call if you're looking for something.
> 
> There's a silver and a silver blue medium DT original price is 1699. I think they should be 40% off as well. A few reversible totes for 799. I wish I can get more stuff!



do they have wallets?


----------



## goodmornin

Just came back from the SF store yesterday!!

Lots of shoes and bags on sale for 40%

Some of the shoes that were on sale included the blue, red and blue patent tribute sandals, the cage booties and cage sandals, some tribute pumps, the multicolor suede tribute sandal and a nude patent platform mary jane pump.

In the handbags, I remember seeing a blueberry pearlised colored muse, black patent croc tribute, white rive gauche, black pony hair, rust nubuck or regular brown leather besace.

I don't think any wallets I saw were on sale...

Anyways - a really good sale! I bought a pair of Navy Tributes and another lady who I was talking to while at the store bought one of each color!


----------



## nadianostalgia

Hi, Goodmornin! Which Tribute Pumps?


----------



## goodmornin

^ I think it might have been the trib too in brown patent croc embossed...


----------



## nadianostalgia

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## kenix_02

*read our rules please.*


----------



## schneakersh

Anyone place an order online during their sale last week? I ordered a pair of Trib pumps and received confirmation, but no shipping info yet. I also noticed that a lot of stuff was no longer available online. How quickly do they usually ship out? TIA!


----------



## marbella8

Hi,

I bought the small (not mini) pebbled black patent Downtown, and the original price was $1295 and it was 30%.  Not sure if I want to keep it (the tag inside has some wearing to it???), but saw it for $1495 at the YSL store, did they mark it at the wrong price at Neimans, and so should I not return it.  Help?!  TIA.

Mar


----------



## grasshopper

I saw 2 gold besace at the Last Call Neiman Marcus Primm Nevada Fashion Outlet for $832. I don't know if there is any sizes for this model but if there is, it is definetely the smalelr one.


----------



## Grace123

AMAZING MAJORELLE alert! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270392348946&viewitem=&salenotsupported

Great price from one of the sweetest TPFers ever!


----------



## dbeth

grasshopper said:


> I saw 2 gold besace at the Last Call Neiman Marcus Primm Nevada Fashion Outlet for $832. I don't know if there is any sizes for this model but if there is, it is definetely the smalelr one.


 

I was just getting ready to post this!   They are gorgeous! I wanted one badly.


----------



## dbeth

Lots of great bags for sale at the YSL boutique at the Bellagio Hotel in Vegas.  There is a purple, &  berry patent Majorelle and a gold pebbled Majorelle for $800. The blue & grey pearl Muse is on sale as well. As for the croc nubucks, there was a blue ( Kate Moss ad), & teal medium Muse Two. And a multi color large. There were a few downtowns, but I can't remember the colors or sizes.  And there was also a teal besace.  I can't remember any prices except for the Majorelles!


----------



## ginag

Y-mail lovers: 
the gold and silver clutches are on sale at bluefly for $316:


----------



## grasshopper

dbeth said:


> I was just getting ready to post this!   They are gorgeous! I wanted one badly.



LOL. Me too! But I had  "bad" friend who made me put it right back. hahaha. Maybe next time. I see that you went to the YSL Bellagio. I bought a white tribute that so I think I'm on a ban for a while~ Hope you found something too!


----------



## LVobsessed415

does anyone have pics of the shoes on sale? SF store?


----------



## bubu24

ginag said:


> Y-mail lovers:
> the gold and silver clutches are on sale at bluefly for $316:



where?? bluefly?? i dont see it... i only see cosmetic case... well i guess they're sold now..


----------



## ginag

bubu24 said:


> where?? bluefly?? i dont see it... i only see cosmetic case... well i guess they're sold now..



If you click on the underlined 'gold' and 'silver' in my post, they should come up.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ yeah I just checked ymail clutches are still there in gold and silver and the cosmetics case in that purple color and black i think?


----------



## happychica87

The mini muse two with strap are on sale for $599!! Great Steal


----------



## love2shop_26

^^Where?


----------



## happychica87

If you're talking about the mini muse 2, they are on sale in all YSL boutique!!



love2shop_26 said:


> ^^Where?


----------



## BabyK

Happy, do you know what colors they had in the mini muse 2?


----------



## LVobsessed415

any pics of shoes on sale?


----------



## happychica87

Just silver and bronze...




BabyK said:


> Happy, do you know what colors they had in the mini muse 2?


----------



## ikny

Someone just posted in D&S about an additional 20%-40% off sale at the Woodbury outlet. http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...on-memorial-day-weekend-sale-take-462848.html
Does anyone has the scoop on what exactly is on sale?


----------



## sweetierene

can anyone update what woodbury outlet has at the moment plz!


----------



## bubu24

ginag said:


> If you click on the underlined 'gold' and 'silver' in my post, they should come up.



oh.. i see what you mean... i saw it now... thanks ginag!!!!


----------



## bubu24

downtown on sale!!!!

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/TopHandle/P-Medium-Downtown-Patent.aspx


----------



## bubu24

muse mop necklace on sale!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Dyves%2Bsaint%2Blaurent%26_requestid%3D23476


----------



## hayley

sweetierene said:


> can anyone update what woodbury outlet has at the moment plz!



I second this! as i have posted everywhere - sorry for the repetition  - I am desperately looking for either a grey croc embossed, navy or black leather bescace ... dreaming a bit i know ....


----------



## Shainerocks

Me too!!


----------



## goodmornin

I just called YSL woodbury to ask about the besace. Its going to be $799 + extra 20% + your state tax + $10. 

I didnt' have enough time to enquire about the certain colors but I'm sure they have eggplant and turquoise.


Give them a call ! 845 928 2169


----------



## honeyshopper

I called - the Besace colors on sale are eggplant, turquoise and cream.


----------



## nycgirl191

Only t-strap Tribute sandals they have are 'dark brown suede'.  Does anyone know what these look like?  Do they have the gold?  They are $399 and will be +20% off.



ikny said:


> Someone just posted in D&S about an additional 20%-40% off sale at the Woodbury outlet. http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...on-memorial-day-weekend-sale-take-462848.html
> Does anyone has the scoop on what exactly is on sale?


----------



## nycgirl191

YOOX.com - black croc patent downtown (I think Large, but someone verify), $920 (50% off), yes tax, no shipping

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?YOOX=Y...reambox80&areaid=74&id_code=1130376_7_1_1B_70


----------



## honeyshopper

Ok, I need to stay away from this site.  I presaled a cashmere stole at the Cabazon outlet and a large Black Croco Tribute from Nordie's.


----------



## rdgldy

nycgirl191 said:


> YOOX.com - black croc patent downtown (I think Large, but someone verify), $920 (50% off), yes tax, no shipping
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?YOOX=Y...reambox80&areaid=74&id_code=1130376_7_1_1B_70



gone


----------



## bubu24

rdgldy said:


> gone




:s:s:s


----------



## gumbag

Y-Mail items are up on bluefly!  I saw different navy and magenta wallets and the totes in black and silver.


----------



## nadianostalgia

Thanks for the info, Gumbag


----------



## nycgirl191

That was fast!  It's been that price (and in my Dream Box) for weeks now!



rdgldy said:


> gone


----------



## nycgirl191

Someone needs to get this.. it hurts me just to see it b/c I want it but am on bag ban!!!

Medium Calypso, grey/blue, $1435 (retail $2105)

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product390.html


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful!!


----------



## nycgirl191

Safari (tan) nubuck croc print Muse 2, $995 (orig $1995)

http://www.marissacollections.com/m...ce=shopstyle&ad_id=ShopStyle&key_id=ShopStyle


----------



## moshi_moshi

GOLD TRIBUTE SANDALS in sizes 8 and 9 $547 not as good of a sale as the other colors but still good and probably won't last long!

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...latform-sandals/cat20022/300672701/detail.fly


----------



## shazam

I talked to Woodbury and I'm sorry that I didn't get prices, but just to let you know they currently have a gold volcano Majorelle and a fuschia patent Majorelle. And a small turquoise bubble leather Easy bag. I'm sure there's more (we already know they have Besaces) that just didn't come up in my phone conversation, too.


----------



## Mxygxy999

Cabazon YSL outlet had:

XL muse in patent purple, $899+20% off
XL muse in patent white, same price
capri tote in fuschia patent $549
some tributes, muse 2's,  all extra 20% off


----------



## nadianostalgia

Acshih, thanks for the info! In case you get pictures, pls post them.


----------



## anitaphillippe

The San Francisco YSL boutique has the red, patent blue, and blue tribute sandals  on sale.  Also, the croco patent tribute pump, mary-jane pump, and black patent pump.  I was stoked they had my sizes!  I bought 2 pairs of shoes.


----------



## nadianostalgia

What colour is the Tribute Mary-Jane pump? Do you recall how much the sale price is?


----------



## linhbee

Hi everyone, I just got a Croc Muse II in Purple/Pink at the Nordstrom half year sale for $1300. Is that a good enough deal? Should I return it? It was only 40% off and I'm just wondering if I can get a better deal at the outlet...

Thanks!!!


----------



## nadianostalgia

You can definitely get better deal at the outlet.


----------



## linhbee

nadianostalgia said:


> You can definitely get better deal at the outlet.



Thank you!!! I don't live in NY, but I will call the Woodbury outlet tomorrow to see what I can find


----------



## anitaphillippe

nadianostalgia said:


> What colour is the Tribute Mary-Jane pump? Do you recall how much the sale price is?



black patent.  not too sure on the pricing though.


----------



## kiwiddy

I saw a gold easy bag at the Horchow Finale in Plano, Texas for $750 something? it was additional 20% off also.....granted the bottom of the bag is a bit chipped, but wow it was a good deal!! I ALMOST went for it. Maybe you guys can find it also in other Horchows?


----------



## scortinas

Does anybody know if the oversized muse in either black leather or berry is/will be on sale??? Thank you....


----------



## honeyshopper

NMLC Grapevine has a gold besace for $852 less 20%.  I purchased one in the dark silver


----------



## moshi_moshi

scortinas said:


> Does anybody know if the oversized muse in either black leather or berry is/will be on sale??? Thank you....



Doubt you will find an OS black leather muse for much less than the regular price...black usually doesn't go on sale b/c it's considered classic... Bluefly may have it on sale less 10-20%.  Try Overstock as well for the black and the berry.


----------



## hayley

honeyshopper said:


> NMLC Grapevine has a gold besace for $852 less 20%.  I purchased one in the dark silver



Well done! so tempting at that price, but i am really trying to hold out for a black leather besace ... a long shot i know. if anybody sees one, please let me know


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=370206008251&viewitem=&salenotsupported
Adorably Y mail clutch


----------



## la fafinette

scortinas said:


> Does anybody know if the oversized muse in either black leather or berry is/will be on sale??? Thank you....



BLACK O/S MUSE, on Bluefly,  20% off!  
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...gner-cat60024-4294964774/301824301/detail.fly


----------



## mellibelly

scortinas said:


> Does anybody know if the oversized muse in either black leather or berry is/will be on sale??? Thank you....



Berry muse should be on sale at Nordstrom. There are a bunch of YSL bags listed in the Nordstrom bag sale thread in D&S. I think the sale starts officially tomorrow but you can presale/hold bags now.


----------



## XXSUISUIXX

has anyone seen the Tribute Sandals in Crackled Gold (Sahara) on sale anywhere?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ crackled gold (along with black and luggage) rarely goes on sale..... they had bronze on bluefly in sizes 38 and 39 though.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Online YSL sale starts today!

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Sale.aspx


----------



## honeyshopper

Wow, thanks for the link.  Is Haley still around?  They have a black besace.


----------



## bubu24

BittyMonkey said:


> Online YSL sale starts today!
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Sale.aspx




yay!! thanks!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

bubu24 said:


> yay!! thanks!!



LOL!  I looked around and couldn't believe that no one else had posted it!


----------



## lilmissb

So are the sales only on in the US or are they on in the UK as well?


----------



## csre

page is not loading for me, i keep getting this
"YSL Online Boutique is experiencing a temporary site outage.
We will be back soon."


----------



## bubu24

csre said:


> page is not loading for me, i keep getting this
> "YSL Online Boutique is experiencing a temporary site outage.
> We will be back soon."



try it it right now.. its working..


----------



## lxsc300

It is working for me too.


----------



## XXSUISUIXX

ughh thanks *moshi_moshi* ! God I love those shoes! Btw, i've seen the Manolo Blahnik Catalina Feathers in White/ Nude at NMLC in Woodbury and Deer Park outlets in NYC


----------



## dahide

does anyone know when will those bags that are currently not on sale at ysl.com will go on sale??? what about further reudction on the ones that are on sale??


----------



## ryrybaby12

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Y...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


YSL Besace in Grey...Anthracite....!


----------



## moshi_moshi

XXSUISUIXX said:


> ughh thanks *moshi_moshi* ! God I love those shoes! Btw, i've seen the Manolo Blahnik Catalina Feathers in White/ Nude at NMLC in Woodbury and Deer Park outlets in NYC


 

REALLY?!  THANKS!  I'm going to call when I get home!


----------



## doreenlittrell

aerye said:


> for anyone still looking for the muse II, I called store 33 (salt lake city) and they have the med muse II in dark brown ($629) and almond hair calf ($699).
> 
> I was really tempted by the brown but have bought way too much recently. Hope someone else gets it!
> 
> Oh and they also had 2 Besaces - one in Rose and one in dark brown i think. If I recall those were $700.



Hi aerye,
I'm still looking for muse2, but when I called NR, including store 33, most SAs told me that they don't even carry ysl  So frustrated... 
Could you refer a SA(name or phone number) who know this better? 
Billion thanks!


----------



## hayley

honeyshopper said:


> Wow, thanks for the link.  Is Haley still around?  They have a black besace.



Oh no, saw this too late and think i missed it ...


----------



## mona_danya

3 YSL sale bags at NM [FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]

Lisa Hamlin
Handbag Department[/FONT]
(248)635-8442
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Neiman Marcus Troy MI.[/FONT]

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]**Muse II in Faux Croc Fuchsia -* orig. $2295-now $1537
**Muse-Med in Fuchsia-* orig.$1395- now $934
**Musa-Lg in Ivory-* orig. $1495- now $1001


_Upon your interest -I need all billing/shipping and payment info_
[/FONT]


----------



## justonemore

A few YSL bags in this thread starting with post 298
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/heads-up-nordstrom-designer-handbag-sale-452773-20.html


----------



## BabyK

check out http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1250

ysl shoes, bags and wallets are on sale.  I just got the large Easy in Sapphire for $770.95 shipped using code styl09 for additional 15% off.

http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=7715 Easy Patent in Black for $697, 15% off makes it $592.45!


----------



## honeyshopper

Thanks BabyK!  They have some great deals.


----------



## alouette

http://gallery.me.com/slsieckenius#100173&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=3

Stephanie is at the San Antonio TX NM fyi.

If that's a blue Muse, I'm going to crap myself!!!


----------



## methineepun

Hello
Are they on sales?
thanks!



alouette said:


> http://gallery.me.com/slsieckenius#100173&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=3
> 
> Stephanie is at the San Antonio TX NM fyi.
> 
> If that's a blue Muse, I'm going to crap myself!!!


----------



## alouette

Yes, I believe these are the ones going on sale but I don't have any prices sorry!

Feel free to email her at scretaro17@aol.com.


----------



## gladrags&bags

Fuschia Pebbled Besace on sale at HG Bags! PM if interested


----------



## SuLi

Has anyone been to Woodbury recently?  Just wondering what they've got on hand...

Thanks!


----------



## zat

does anyone knows when the further reduction is going to start? most of the products are 30% off only? which is not encouraging enough!


----------



## Jahpson

anyone seen or heard anything about the croc stamped booties?


----------



## goodmornin

^ I think I saw them on sale at the YSL SF boutique along with the pumps!


----------



## Nanaz

*YSL Grey/Black Musell*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## XXSUISUIXX

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140323558531&viewitem=&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching&salenotsupported

i'm on ban. at least someone should be happy...


----------



## yslalice

at nm austin (from what i recall):
cream large muse
magenta large muse
black small downtown
black patent croc stamp rive gauche

there were a few more things there. charity is really nice, and she can call some of the other stores if there's something you are looking for.


----------



## aerye

doreenlittrell said:


> Hi aerye,
> I'm still looking for muse2, but when I called NR, including store 33, most SAs told me that they don't even carry ysl  So frustrated...
> Could you refer a SA(name or phone number) who know this better?
> Billion thanks!


 
hi doreen,

I called quite a while ago so it's possible that they don't have it anymore. Also sad to say, the SAs at NRs aren't terribly knowledgable about YSL bags. If it helps, I spoke to Sarah at the SLC branch and at the time they did have the muse II. I bought my besace from NR San Jose and spoke to Kiera who was really good (and did actually know YSL). I think other tPFers have had similiar experiences to yours - where they call and the SA says there aren't any YSL bags. Then they call back and there actually are there, so I guess persistance pays off. oh and also, they usually don't know the names of the bags, so telling them that you want the muse II won't be much help. if they are able to find a YSL bag for you, ask them to describe it to you. That seems to work best. 

good luck!


----------



## lmnyc05

yslalice said:


> at nm austin (from what i recall):
> cream large muse
> magenta large muse
> black small downtown
> black patent croc stamp rive gauche
> 
> there were a few more things there. charity is really nice, and she can call some of the other stores if there's something you are looking for.


 
were these bags on sale?  or reg price?  thanks!


----------



## Jahpson

obviously I was never meant to get the YSL rasberry wedges, as this is the second time they are sold out (first browns website, now the YSL)!! I don't know why i have the worse luck!

thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jahpson - what size are you looking for?  they had some left at my NM and i'm sure they would do a charge send


----------



## sandypoo

Those bags are also on sale at NM
call my SA, Esther
508-620-5700
x 2183

tell her sandy referred you.


----------



## restricter

Gold mini y-mail tote on Mytheresa.com  http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4196&quid=61021093421S1084184T&gkid=x

Don't be fooled by the 119 Euro price tag.  When I put it in my cart it came out to 100 Euro.  Other YSL bargains too!


----------



## Jahpson

moshi_moshi said:


> jahpson - what size are you looking for? they had some left at my NM and i'm sure they would do a charge send


 

size 9

Im also looking for the croc embossed booties in size 9. Someone told me that woodbury would have them, I called and they told me they only have 8 and 10.

I tried calling the SF, but I forgot since I am on the east coast and it was 10am...they are not open yet


----------



## moshi_moshi

Jahpson said:


> size 9
> 
> Im also looking for the croc embossed booties in size 9. Someone told me that woodbury would have them, I called and they told me they only have 8 and 10.
> 
> I tried calling the SF, but I forgot since I am on the east coast and it was 10am...they are not open yet


 
I don't remember for sure but I would try the Neiman Marcus King of Prussia, PA.  They had a lot of the wedges left just not in the smaller size that I needed.  It's the patent cork wedge right?

Call Steven 610-354-0500 ext 2260 he is very nice and helpful


----------



## Jahpson

moshi_moshi said:


> I don't remember for sure but I would try the Neiman Marcus King of Prussia, PA. They had a lot of the wedges left just not in the smaller size that I needed. It's the patent cork wedge right?
> 
> Call Steven 610-354-0500 ext 2260 he is very nice and helpful


 

yes. thank you so much! I will


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^Let me know if you find them!


----------



## BabyDollChic

Any in-store y-mail accessories on sale?


----------



## yslalice

lmnyc05 said:


> were these bags on sale? or reg price? thanks!


 
on the sale table


----------



## happiegluckie

Looking for a Y-Mail clutch...please let me know if anyone spots one! 

EDIT: AHHHHHHHH I just looked a couple pages back and saw the ones on sale at Bluefly. I AM WAY TOO SLOW AT THIS GAME!


----------



## skyangel

Ladies,

Oversized Perlized Muse for $1270 @ Bergdorf Goodman!!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod38900206&eItemId=prod38900206&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526tv%253Dbc%2526N%253D4294967071%2526st%253Ds%2526va%253Dt


----------



## Bagsluver

restricter said:


> Gold mini y-mail tote on Mytheresa.com http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4196&quid=61021093421S1084184T&gkid=x
> 
> Don't be fooled by the 119 Euro price tag. When I put it in my cart it came out to 100 Euro. Other YSL bargains too!


That is a good deal. I wonder how small it is


----------



## shimin_123

Nanaz said:


> *YSL Grey/Black Musell*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


 

Ladies is this a good price for a Muse 2. Does anybody know when this color was released?  Do you think this color will be on sale soon? I am new to YSL but really like the muse 2. TIA.


----------



## ginag

happiegluckie said:


> Looking for a Y-Mail clutch...please let me know if anyone spots one!
> 
> EDIT: AHHHHHHHH I just looked a couple pages back and saw the ones on sale at Bluefly. I AM WAY TOO SLOW AT THIS GAME!



Don't give up, happie -- I just saw a clutch on @bay the other day; it might just take some stalking.


----------



## sandypoo

I noticed that there are some YSL shoes on the sale rack at NM
call Esther, 508-620-5700
or email
ester_altman@neimanmarcus.com


----------



## restricter

BabyDollChic said:


> Any in-store y-mail accessories on sale?




Yes.  Saks had the purple patent cosmetic cases on sale.


----------



## restricter

Bagsluver said:


> That is a good deal. I wonder how small it is



Not too terribly small.  8.5" wide, 6.5" high and 5" deep.   The depth gives it capacity.   I think it's close to an LV Speedy 25.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^^ I think the cosmetics cases are much smaller than a speedy, I would say closer to those little pochettes

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...-cosmetics-case/cat60024/303834301/detail.fly


----------



## baghag21

*MUSE 2....*anyone knows of any stores which have these on sale?


----------



## alouette

saks.com sale, 1325.90

SOMEONE SHOOT ME NOW AND BUY THIS BAG!  Put me out of my misery!  I've been wanting the navy ever since it first came out!!


----------



## chpwhy

Can anybody tell me how much would a Mini downtown run if its on sales. Many thanks.. $499?..


----------



## mona_danya

Some MUSE TWO deals that I came across while hunting for a specific one for a client....

These are from Peggy Urban at Nordstrom Seattle (206)628-1253

The offwhite is $979
The tricolour is $1309


----------



## mona_danya

These are from Veronica Lopez
Yves Saint Laurent
5015 Westheimer Rd.
Houston, Texas 77056
TEL (713)840-7006

They are around $799


----------



## mona_danya

These are from Sylvester Prince at the Cabazon outlet

Also around $799


----------



## qeta1986

I really want to buy a muse two, is there any on sale items in UK?
The on sale price in US is cheaper than UK, is that possible to buy an on sale muse two (in US) through telephone order?
Thx.....


----------



## mk78

qeta, if you call the YSL branches in London, i.e Bond Street and Sloane Street they should be able to tell you which MUSE 2, in both sizes are going in the sale and for how much.  There sale starts this saturday. I think I was told that the croc embossed muse 2 in purple and the one in almond (blush nude colour) as well as the off white patent I think were all included but you'd have to double check


----------



## qeta1986

to M,
You mean the YSL branches in london will on sale this saturday???
Do you know how much discount in the sale muse II?
many thanks


----------



## mk78

^^That's right! So make sure you get in there!! I am not sure how much the muse 2 will be priced at but I know they will be 50% off whatever their current retail price is depending on the size and the leather finish. I know the patent muse 2 in black and grey in the large size went for 416 pounds in the january sales


----------



## alouette

YSL outlet sale at Bag Borrow or Steal.  No Muse I or II, Besaces but Downtowns and a Tribute and some other goodies.  Great prices.

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/browse?nodeId=3132&attributes=Brand&values=Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

you may not list links to or ever comment on or discuss items you have for sale or are consigning.  Also, note this thread is for DEALS & STEALS only.  Thanks!


----------



## yslalice

patent croc-embossed RG at NM Austin


----------



## dyyong

hi ladies, i usually hang out at bals or chloe, a friend of mine is offering me her unappreciate MUSE large size in dark brown for $400, should i go for it? TIA ladies!!


----------



## Alice1979

Nordstrom Seattle has the following on sale. Please call Peggy at 206-628-1653 or email her Peggy.Urban@nordstrom.com if interested.

Downtown Degrade, $1129.90 from 1895






Muse Two Multicolor, $1249.90 from $2095





Muse Two Burgundy? $1189.90 from $1995





Muse Degrade, $1369.90 from $2295





Calypso Taupe? $1249.90 from $2095





Downtown animal hair Black, $1496.90 from $2495


----------



## papertiger

11th JUNE 

Just in case anyone in the UK wants to know:

I was walking down Bond Street today and saw a SALE INSIDE little notice on the door


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks! I certainly do wanna know.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Thanks for informing me!


----------



## marbella8

yslalice said:


> patent croc-embossed RG at NM Austin



Hi- I called there and asked for Charity, and she said they haven't had one in many months, are you sure it was the Rive Gauche style, and the regular Neiman Marcus store?  Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## rdgldy

*Alice*, thanks for modeling all the gorgeous bags!  They are all divine.


----------



## Bluegirl53

Found a magenta large muse for around $950.00. Okay deal?


----------



## C_24

Beautiful Nadja from the Tom Ford era in what looks like nearly perfect condition. From trusted consignment store INA in NYC:

http://cgi.ebay.de/YSL-Cream-Flower...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## mellibelly

Flannels has several YSL bags for great prices: a rive gauche, a muse, a downtown, two muse two and two besace. I snagged a black patent rive gauche. Just make sure if you buy that you check out in pounds and not dollars. The site wouldn't process my card in dollars even though they have the conversion option.

http://www.flannelsfashion.com/c45343/Womens-Accessories.html?showall=yes


----------



## Charmed05

Avelle is having a private sale. YSL mail tote $795

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?nodeId=3132&productId=13227&ssid=1014282


----------



## moshi_moshi

Joan Shepp has a few YSL items at 40% off, blue Calypso, grey downtown (unsure on size) and I think that a grey pebbled muse was on sale too but in the window.  also a purple little satin rectangular shaped pouch on sale too (think coach wristlet size)


----------



## moshi_moshi

Also has cage booties and trib toos on sale, 40% off!


----------



## nycgirl191

YSL boutiques have discounted some things even more!  

Unfortunately not the Muse bags or the Tribute sandals (red/blue ones).  Cage sandals and other styles, including the berry 'strappy' ones are 60% off.

I spoke to Sharon of the Houston boutique-- she is very sweet and helpful!


----------



## lmnyc05

hi!  i'm not sure where i should post this...  sorry if this isn't the right place.

has anyone seen the rive gauche (the smaller size) on sale?  i've only been able to find the larger size.  

thank you!!!!


----------



## softee bee

There is a YSL Besace in the light brown color for an extra 35% off at NR at Metro Pointe, SCP last one and final price I think is a little less than $500!


----------



## marbella8

lmnyc05 said:


> hi!  i'm not sure where i should post this...  sorry if this isn't the right place.
> 
> has anyone seen the rive gauche (the smaller size) on sale?  i've only been able to find the larger size.
> 
> thank you!!!!



Hi, there was an ivory medium size at YSL in Costa Mesa, CA South Coast Plaza mall.


----------



## porsche mama

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26_requestid%3D9367%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds


cute majorelle in fuschia!, she's 628 with an exta 25% off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvinmybags

Does anyone know if the sales prices are the same at the YSL stores as they are on the YSL site?


----------



## lmnyc05

marbella8 said:


> Hi, there was an ivory medium size at YSL in Costa Mesa, CA South Coast Plaza mall.



thanks!  i'll give them a call!


----------



## luvinmybags

The YSL outlets are having there pre-sale starting tomorrow, where everything (except Muse and downtown) is an additional 20% off!  

Cabazon - 951-922-8026

Woodbury- 845-928-2169

I was able to get a gorgeous chocolate leather besace for $719 +$10 for shipping!!


----------



## goodmornin

Do both have the turquoise besace?


----------



## luvinmybags

goodmornin said:


> Do both have the turquoise besace?



As of yesterday, the New York outlet had the croc embossed besace in turquoise and I believe in a couple other colors.  

The California also had the croc embossed AND also had the leather pebbled besace in turquoise.  I believe the leather and the nubucks are the same price at the California outlet at $800 plus an additional 20% off.  

The New York outlet had my brown leather besace.  It was $900 plus an  additional 20% off, and as of last night they had a few more, if anyone is interested.


----------



## yslalice

ysl houston still has on sale:
medium black leather tribute
large and medium black croc patent tributes
smoke blue muse
leopard pony hair downtown
black emma
gold emma
smoke blue calypso
.....some other items, but i don't recall. they are super helpful if there is something in particular you are looking for. i don't remember the discounts, sorry.


----------



## stl

Are there any multicolour (purple & blue) on the medium YSL Muse II?


----------



## yslalice

nm austin:
patent croc embossed black muse


----------



## rdgldy

Sounds good to me!


----------



## beansbeans

EliG said:


> Ladies, is $670 (+tax) a good price for a small downtown - I think it's called pebbled leather, full price $1695, or can I get a better price somewhere else (I mean at retail, not eBay)?


 
EliG - would you mind sharing where the small downtown in pebbled leather is on sale for $670?  I think it's a great price, especially for a versatile, classic color.


----------



## vesna

Overstock.com has besaces around 1100 CAD and medium downtown nubuck almond CAD 1247, good price for Canadian  dollar now

vesna


----------



## mayen120

Anybody interested in wallets from Cabazon, i have pics but don't have time to post them. pls PM me your email addy


----------



## Pishi

Ladies, was in Chicago's YSL boutique yesterday and they have a lot of sale stock.  There was a ostrich muse...in a reddish color I think...that was on sale.  Not sure of the size.  Maybe a Large?  Various downtowns in different colors, some Besace bags, and the Calypso bag (which I almost got).  Also, a large dark brown Rive Gauche.  I bought a lighter brown one yesterday.

And, if anyone is looking, a really awesome turquoise and gold tapestry (fabric) small Mombasa.  Totally cute going out to fancy restaurant bag.  That was somewhere in the $700s.  

I worked with  Mary Ann yesterday.  She was really helpful.


----------



## marbella8

Pishi- Where did you get a lighter brown Rive Gauche?  At the YSL store?
Is it the medium or large size?  and if you don't mind, will you tell us what the price was?  TIA,

Mar



Pishi said:


> Ladies, was in Chicago's YSL boutique yesterday and they have a lot of sale stock. There was a ostrich muse...in a reddish color I think...that was on sale. Not sure of the size. Maybe a Large? Various downtowns in different colors, some Besace bags, and the Calypso bag (which I almost got). Also, a large dark brown Rive Gauche. I bought a lighter brown one yesterday.
> 
> And, if anyone is looking, a really awesome turquoise and gold tapestry (fabric) small Mombasa. Totally cute going out to fancy restaurant bag. That was somewhere in the $700s.
> 
> I worked with Mary Ann yesterday. She was really helpful.


----------



## Pishi

Marbella, I bought the lighter brown (a warmer shade than the chocolate, but not reddish at all) from the YSL Chicago boutique.  I got the large size, and the other one I was considering was also a large.  The price was $1099, down from close to $2000.  Tons of drool worthy stock in the store.  I'm still thinking about the Calypso!


----------



## marbella8

Pishi- thanks so much for letting me know.  Enjoy the new RG and please post photos!  Congrats!

Mar


----------



## willowsmom

Hey, does anyone know/have pics of what's on sale at the outlets (not that I should be asking, but what can I say?  I had a stressful week )?


----------



## wildberry

Pishi said:


> Marbella, I bought the lighter brown (a warmer shade than the chocolate, but not reddish at all) from the YSL Chicago boutique.  I got the large size, and the other one I was considering was also a large.  The price was $1099, down from close to $2000.  Tons of drool worthy stock in the store.  I'm still thinking about the Calypso!



Hi Pishi,
Congratulations on you new RG ! 
The light brown you bought,is it also goatskin and smooshy as the regular black RGs ?? Would be great if you could post some modelling pictures. Enjoy !


----------



## Pishi

I think it is goatskin, and it was smooshy.  I actually cheated a bit, and had it shipped to a friend in Cincinnati to avoid taxes.  I'll pick it up at the end of this month.  I'll post pictures of my YSL family when I get them all assembled in one place (bags and shoes!).


----------



## mayen120

here are the wallets from CABAZON

ask for Susana......just say Maria referred you 


They just got Y-Mail wallets today in Pink and Navy


----------



## mayen120

Happy Shopping!!!!














I only know the price of the Y-Mail wallet, it's $260+ after discount, $10 shipping


----------



## randr21

there's a black med RG on ebay right now with BIN of 999, w/ free ship.  that is an awesome price ladies!  If i didn't already a black patent one, I'd totally get this.  black leather is never on sale!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390063549945&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## LaLa06

Can anyone tell me YSL store is having only 40% off right now ? do you know if they are going to price down to 60% ? thanks


----------



## LABEL.DOLL

LaLa06 said:


> Can anyone tell me YSL store is having only 40% off right now ? do you know if they are going to price down to 60% ? thanks


 
The YSL sale merchandise was marked down 40% for at least a month so far... and last week they dropped things to 60%. The only thing is not all is marked down to 60  I was waiting for these amazing tributes to go down even more but my contact who works there says the shoes wont until there is only unusual sizes left. I work in high end retail in the same mall as him so he tells me everything... 

XOX


----------



## habibty

I'm looking for a black pair of YSL cage boots in size european 37 or 37.5. Has anyone seen them on sale anywhere? Thanks.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

hi ladies~

pls PM me if you find this on sale at any stores/boutiques/outlets... TIA~


----------



## shimin_123

twochubbycheeks said:


> hi ladies~
> 
> pls PM me if you find this on sale at any stores/boutiques/outlets... TIA~


 
Hi saw this bag in the YSL.com on sale. Large is 1199.00 and medium is 1099.00. Not sure if you can get it cheaper than this. Maybe the experts can help!


----------



## beansbeans

EliG said:


> Got it at Saks online - I think the sale price was $790 but I had a 15% off coupon, so ended up paying $670 + tax. I got it in "black", which is a dark golden/olive type color, and "safari", which is a light slightly silvery brown.
> 
> I returned the Safari this afternoon to Saks in NY, and saw they still have the "black" as well. I think it would be $790.
> If interested call Juan 212-753-4000 ext 1607/1047, he helped me today and he's great.


 
Oh sweet!  I will be on the lookout for it.  Thanks!!


----------



## happiegluckie

habibty said:


> I'm looking for a black pair of YSL cage boots in size european 37 or 37.5. Has anyone seen them on sale anywhere? Thanks.


 
I saw a pair of 36.5 at Holt Renfrew Bloor Street (in Toronto) a couple of days ago. I believe they were about $655 CDN. Perhaps give them a call?


----------



## moshi_moshi

they have the cage bootie at joanshepp.com or you can call, i was just there on friday but i'm not sure what sizes are left,


----------



## moshi_moshi

YSL Rue La La sale coming up July 9-11th


----------



## ginag

moshi_moshi said:


> YSL Rue La La sale coming up July 9-11th



thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## mbw

Nordstrom in short hills, nj had two large YSL calypsoin stock at 60% off, marked from 22?? to about 86? .  One was gray, and the other was a light gray
Their number is 973-467-1500 and my SA is Petra Zeller


----------



## ginag

Bone iridiscent Y-mail wallet on sale @ Bluefly, $420. 

towards the middle of the page...(won't let me post a pic, sorry)


----------



## Belladiva79

Has anyone seen any belle du jour wallets on sale or the easy tote?


----------



## carousel eyes

I want to purchase something from the Y-Mail collection for my best friend's birthday. I know there are some pieces on sale on the site; however, do you know if more is on sale in store? There's a denim clutch for $200, but I'm not sure I'm a fan of the denim. I would love to buy the wallet for her, but it's just too expensive for me, esp. as a present. So, if there's anything $300 or less, I would love that.


----------



## alouette

^^will keep eyes open for you.  So far no accessories at my Saks went I visited today.  


I did see two small Downtowns in a gold/cream combo and a metallic gray Calypso on sale.  I was in a rush so didn't check prices.  If interested, plz call my SA Norma at 602-955-8000 x5400.


----------



## shazam

carousel eyes said:


> I want to purchase something from the Y-Mail collection for my best friend's birthday. I know there are some pieces on sale on the site; however, do you know if more is on sale in store? There's a denim clutch for $200, but I'm not sure I'm a fan of the denim. I would love to buy the wallet for her, but it's just too expensive for me, esp. as a present. So, if there's anything $300 or less, I would love that.


 
The coin purse is only $175, I believe, and it's actually my favorite piece in the collection. I have one in patent and they also do it in the gold and silver metallic leathers. It's a pretty good size for a coin purse (my iPhone fits into it with cards and bills) and it has the envelope-style closure which is my favorite touch because it really enhances the whimsy of the whole letter look.


----------



## moshi_moshi

carousel eyes said:


> I want to purchase something from the Y-Mail collection for my best friend's birthday. I know there are some pieces on sale on the site; however, do you know if more is on sale in store? There's a denim clutch for $200, but I'm not sure I'm a fan of the denim. I would love to buy the wallet for her, but it's just too expensive for me, esp. as a present. So, if there's anything $300 or less, I would love that.


 
if you want any of the standard colors (black, silver, and gold) i don't think you are going to get much of a discount as they don't really go on sale, with the exception of bluefly but it's not much and black, silver and gold rarely pop up.  the navy, magenta, and denim are prolly your best bet for getting on sale, but i don't really know if the boutiques have any of those left, i would call they can do a search.

shazam is right the coin purse is $175, i have it too and it fits A LOT.  i use it as a wallet most of the time.  it has all my cards, change, receipts, etc in it.  i also have the clutch, i got it in white patent off the ysl site for $250 (dunno if it's still on there) and it holds a lot too.  HTH!


----------



## carousel eyes

Thank you, shazam and moshi moshi! I think I will go with the coin purse! I always wondered how big it actually was! I'll go by the boutique this weekend! :] She's gonna be so surprised, I'm excited!


----------



## marbella8

Caged booties on neimanmarcus.com, gorgeous pewter color. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...0%26st%3Ds on sale


----------



## pppp

Hi guys, 

Anyone seen the Besace on sale recently? Thanks!


----------



## kat4

Not sure this was posted before but just wanted to give the heads up to all the UK girls:
Frasers in Glasgow has an amazing 50% off sale going on. 
Did a quick scan when I was there today: most notably were medium Downtown  and regular sized Muse in chocolate as I've never seen them on sale before.
Besace in black bubbly leather...
There were lots others and Frasers does mail order.
Hope someone grabs some of those amazing bargains.


----------



## elainerkitty

kat4 said:


> Not sure this was posted before but just wanted to give the heads up to all the UK girls:
> Frasers in Glasgow has an amazing 50% off sale going on.
> Did a quick scan when I was there today: most notably were medium Downtown  and regular sized Muse in chocolate as I've never seen them on sale before.
> Besace in black bubbly leather...
> There were lots others and Frasers does mail order.
> Hope someone grabs some of those amazing bargains.



hi,
do you have their number?  is it called frasers or house of frasers?
tia


----------



## kat4

elainerkitty said:


> hi,
> do you have their number?  is it called frasers or house of frasers?
> tia



I googled Frasers Glasgow and it came up with House of Fraser. Number I found is 0141 204 3182. 
Not sure they post outside of the UK though, but worth finding out for a chance of 50% off. Hope this helps.


----------



## hayley

kat4 said:


> I googled Frasers Glasgow and it came up with House of Fraser. Number I found is 0141 204 3182.
> Not sure they post outside of the UK though, but worth finding out for a chance of 50% off. Hope this helps.



thanks for posting! what is the approximate price of a besace in the UK? are they cheaper generally to buy from UK than US? thanks


----------



## hayley

Pishi said:


> Ladies, was in Chicago's YSL boutique yesterday and they have a lot of sale stock.  There was a ostrich muse...in a reddish color I think...that was on sale.  Not sure of the size.  Maybe a Large?  Various downtowns in different colors, some Besace bags, and the Calypso bag (which I almost got).  Also, a large dark brown Rive Gauche.  I bought a lighter brown one yesterday.
> 
> And, if anyone is looking, a really awesome turquoise and gold tapestry (fabric) small Mombasa.  Totally cute going out to fancy restaurant bag.  That was somewhere in the $700s.
> 
> I worked with  Mary Ann yesterday.  She was really helpful.



Thanks for posting ... did you happen to remember which besaces were in the sale?


----------



## alouette

Phoenix Saks inventory:

One navy blue patent Y-Mail cosmetic pouch and one fuschia.  I think they were 150-160'ish??  

Also, the CUTEST fuschia patent leather coin pouch that won't fit cc's but definitely fit folded bills and coins. It has YSL stitched into the front.  I was so close getting this but resisted the temptation.  It was $151.

Also two cream/gold small Downtowns avail (unk price) and a cream pebbled leather small Downtown for 677.90.  I also saw a metallic bronze large Muse (unk price).  A lady was trying it on but don't know if she purchased it or not.

If anyone is interested, plz call my SA Norma 602-955-8000 x5400.  She's working today until 6p and tomorrow until 2:30p.  Then she's off for five days.

Happy shopping!!!  Plz tell her Adrianna referred you! TIA


----------



## shanni

I am absolutely dying, dying, for a pair of tribute sandals, does anyplace have them on sale for a reasonable price? TIA!


----------



## luvinmybags

Multi croc Muse Two for about $1000 at http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds

Someone please get this before I give in!!


----------



## Pishi

hayley said:


> Thanks for posting ... did you happen to remember which besaces were in the sale?


 
At this point, sorry, my brain has since forgotten that info!  I would call the Boutique and ask for Mary Ann.


----------



## Bay

Any Muse 2 on sale?


----------



## carousel eyes

Bay said:


> Any Muse 2 on sale?


 
There are a few on YSL's online boutique.


----------



## Bay

^Thank you. However, I would love a Muse 2 on sale either with pony hair or a solid color. If anyone see's one please PM me


----------



## pursesuader

Dk Brown Nubuck Stamped Besace still on sale table one hour ago ... Saks SCP - 
Please ask for Liba  714-540-3233  X-354


----------



## ochie

If anyone seen this bag on sale at any NM store pls pm me.. thanks


----------



## sgraham

Looking for an ivory YSL "overseas".  They were more popular a few years ago, but just saw a friends (who got hers on sale at NM Last Call last year) and think its a great bag.  Anyone seen one recently?


----------



## love2shop_26

^^There's one on Bluefly:  Yves Saint Laurent ivory leather 'Overseas' medium tote at Bluefly


----------



## chching

looking for a ysl white muse 1 in size large or  o/s .Please let me if there is any deal for this bag.


----------



## kiska80

Hi, I saw this bag just this past Monday at the Beverly Hills Neimans.


----------



## Melissa Ann

Sgraham, if you go through the 10% off link in the "Bluefly" section of Steals and deals" you can save an extra 10% off the one on bluefly listed above...plus today they have an extra 25% off of it anyway, making it just $909!

10% link
Bluefly - Designer Clothing, Handbags, Shoes & Accessories (Prada, Fendi, Gucci & more) at Discount Prices

Then go to extra 25% off sale items, hit Handbags, hit YSL designer and voila, there you have it~!


----------



## Bay

No Muse 2's?  I would really love a pony hair one!!


----------



## labellavita27

anyone know if the t strap studded tributes are still available?


----------



## sgraham

Melissa Ann said:


> Sgraham, if you go through the 10% off link in the "Bluefly" section of Steals and deals" you can save an extra 10% off the one on bluefly listed above...plus today they have an extra 25% off of it anyway, making it just $909!
> 
> 10% link
> Bluefly - Designer Clothing, Handbags, Shoes & Accessories (Prada, Fendi, Gucci & more) at Discount Prices
> 
> Then go to extra 25% off sale items, hit Handbags, hit YSL designer and voila, there you have it~!




Melissa Ann, you are a sweetie!  Thanks for the 10% off link!!!!!  I was hesitating spending 1k, but 900 seems OK.  So I just bought it!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## alouette

black patent OS Muse, $937.50
Ann's Fabulous Finds - Haute Stuff at Cool Prices.

black leather patent Downtown, $1020

Ann's Fabulous Finds - Haute Stuff at Cool Prices.

Gold Capri bag, $640

Ann's Fabulous Finds - Haute Stuff at Cool Prices.

black leather mobassa hobo, $880

Ann's Fabulous Finds - Haute Stuff at Cool Prices.

dark brown large Muse

Ann's Fabulous Finds - Haute Stuff at Cool Prices.


----------



## sgraham

Hi ladies!  Anyone know what the YSL outlet holiday sale discounts usually are? I'm eyeing a bag at Woodburry Commons and they said the next sale will be Labor Day, but they didn't say what the discount is.  I'd love to know the discount so I can decide whether to wait (and take my chances the bag will be gone) or get it now.  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mayen120

sgraham said:


> Hi ladies!  Anyone know what the YSL outlet holiday sale discounts usually are? I'm eyeing a bag at Woodburry Commons and they said the next sale will be Labor Day, but they didn't say what the discount is.  I'd love to know the discount so I can decide whether to wait (and take my chances the bag will be gone) or get it now.
> 
> Thanks!!!!




the 4th of july sale was additional 20% off


----------



## shazam

Does anyone have any inside information on when the boutique sale merchandise is going to be moved to the outlets? Last winter I grabbed a bag that dropped another $400 when it was moved to Cabazon and Woodbury a month later, so I'm hesitant to pull the trigger this time.


----------



## bella.girl

Did the oversized muse in goldish bronze go on sale already? I know the boutique didn't carry it only NM... pls pm me if you see a good deal of this bag. Thanks!


----------



## sgraham

mayen120 said:


> the 4th of july sale was additional 20% off



Thanks Mayen!  That's pretty good!  I'll call the SA and say that I know the July was 20% off and see if she'll confirm what the Labor Day sale will be.  If she knows.


----------



## yslalice

ooo labor day sale....mmmm


----------



## alouette

Muse 2, unk sale price.  Contact Sabrina Greco, 312-617-7831 at Chicago NM.  Also final cut coming soon too.  I'm not sure when Chicago is participating.  Scottsdale's is Aug 2.


----------



## luxealways

I took too long deciding if I wanted to get the Tribute Sandals on sale earlier and now I can't stop thinking of them. 

Does anyone know if there are any left on sale in size 37.5. Please please PM me


----------



## alouette

large "orchid" Muse, not sure of the exact color...? $795

Yves Saint Laurent Orchid Large Muse Bag


----------



## twochubbycheeks

alouette said:


> Muse 2, unk sale price. Contact Sabrina Greco, 312-617-7831 at Chicago NM. Also final cut coming soon too. I'm not sure when Chicago is participating. Scottsdale's is Aug 2.


 
do you know how much the current sale price is for the Croc Muse 2?


----------



## chic02latz

could you please PM me if you see a good deal on the following bags:

Chocolate Large Muse

Tan or Ivory Rive Gauche

TIA!!


----------



## alouette

twochubbycheeks said:


> do you know how much the current sale price is for the Croc Muse 2?


 

No, she did not state in her email.  She's actually not working until 7/23 so I'm going to call her cell and get some more info.  I'll post should I find out if she knows offhand.


----------



## Bay

Ahh..beautiful Muse 2, alouette! I love it...I wonder how much it is..Any other Muse 2's`?


----------



## Meeya29

I wanted to buy this but not it's out of stock.
Does anyone know where to get this but at this price? it's muse two for $999

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...ndle/P-Large-Muse-Two-Leather-and-canvas.aspx


----------



## Meeya29

I meant.. 
I wanted to buy this but NOW it's out of stOck


----------



## shimin_123

Meeya29 said:


> I meant..
> I wanted to buy this but NOW it's out of stOck


 Meeya29 I have just pre-ordered this from YSL.com. Do you know if there is a long wait?


----------



## C_24

^Be warned. If a YSL sale item is on pre-order, your order is likely to get cancelled. That was the case with those gorgeous leopard Babylone loafers that I wanted. Pretty crappy customer service, too, which stunned me, because in the boutiques they're very helpful.


----------



## Meeya29

shimin_123 said:


> Meeya29 I have just pre-ordered this from YSL.com. Do you know if there is a long wait?




They said they are out of those. They don't have it in US anymore so we can't buy it.
SUCKS.


----------



## Quigs

MyTheresa has a couple of croc embossed Muse 2's available in purple suede and earth green.  Price is $1,205.58 and includes VAT & shipping.  (Don't know what price is when VAT is deducted).

SAC MUSE TWO - exclusive Designer Mode - mytheresa.com

SAC MUSE TWO - exclusive Designer Mode - mytheresa.com


----------



## closetavalanche

Does anyone know if YSL plan on having a 2nd markdown on the stuff (particularly shoes) that are still 40% off now? I'm stalking some shoes that have already gone 65% at Barney's but they are still the same price at YSL!


----------



## love2shop_26

^^I think that's the lowest they'll go.  I know they already took a 2nd cut on some bags but I heard they won't do anymore.


----------



## mk78

Not sure if mentioned here before, but anyone seen a med/large easy tote in silver or bronze volcano on sale? I am kicking myself for missing one in the sale last december. Even one in bubbly leather in navy will do!


----------



## jen_sparro

If anyone has seen a large Muse Two tricolour (the blue/pink/green combo) on sale at a place which ships internationally could you please let me know? The only store in my area that has it is asking Aus$3000 (which is not an option right now). Thanks so much


----------



## BellaShoes

Antique Gold (pebbled?) leather Downtown... $898
Discount St John Knits and authentic designer handbags at Rodeo Drive Resale - YVES SAINT LAURENT LARGE DOWNTOWN BUFFALO SATCHEL #44871


----------



## BellaShoes

Dark Gold YSL Tribute Sandals (sz 38) Bluefly $608
Yves Saint Laurent dark gold leather 'Tribute' platform sandals at Bluefly


----------



## Bay

Still looking for a Muse 2 in  solid color on sale!


----------



## moshi_moshi

For those looking for y-mail items.

Bone iridescent zip wallet $420
Yves Saint Laurent bone iridescent leather 'Y-Mail' zip continental wallet at Bluefly

Navy patent tri fold wallet $400
Yves Saint Laurent navy patent leather 'Y-Mail' tri-fold large wallet at Bluefly


----------



## moshi_moshi

All bags listed below are at the Saks Off Fifth Franklin Mills Mall, PA location.

Faux Black Patent Croc Tribute Medium ($9xx - 20%)

Berry Patent Majorelle ($975 - 20%)

Brown Besace (didn't check price)

and another Besace who's color I can't remember


----------



## rdgldy

lovely medium DT, navy patent $749 or BO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...bags?hash=item4a99ae8059&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## luxealways

If anyone's interested, Posh on Main http://www.poshonmain.com has the studded Tributes (90mm) at $198.75 (75% off)


----------



## rdgldy

thanks-wish they were my size!


----------



## BellaShoes

Me too! They are so pretty! I tried them on (hehehehe 2 sizes too small!) at the Barney's Warehouse Sale and they are fabulous but definitely would be TTS....


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi ladies...

YSL in SF still has alot of sale items...
Some items of note....
Medium Muse (assorted colors)
Large Muse in Berry/Purple Croc embossed
OS Black Pebbled Patent Leather
YSL Tribute T Strap Sandals (Cobalt, Red and Patent Navy)..small sizes
YSL Cage Sandals (SUPER FUN!)..lots of sizes!
YSL Studded Tributes...lots of sizes!


----------



## Tigger11

I have seen an advert on purse forum and when I followed the link it is a website that has YSL shoes for sale at $169. IS this for real? Are they genuine? I tend to think so as I'm sure that fakes wouldn't be able to advertise on here?


----------



## love2shop_26

Tigger11 said:


> I have seen an advert on purse forum and when I followed the link it is a website that has YSL shoes for sale at $169. IS this for real? Are they genuine? I tend to think so as I'm sure that fakes wouldn't be able to advertise on here?



This is most likely fake.  Please PM Vlad and let him know.  There have been reports of these types of links showing up on tpf.


----------



## chic02latz

just got these via email

tan large muse $899
tobacco large muse $1149
fuschia large muse $899 (didn't get the pic on this one)

Call Michelle at 845-928-2169 (YSL Woodbury). Please let her know that Anna sends you... Thanks!


----------



## Quigs

My Theresa has a gold Sac Majorelle for $ 642.07

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...ctid=7253&currency_code=USD&koop_id=QA1200001


----------



## ladyshi

chic02latz said:


> just got these via email
> 
> tan large muse $899
> tobacco large muse $1149
> fuschia large muse $899 (didn't get the pic on this one)
> 
> Call Michelle at 845-928-2169 (YSL Woodbury). Please let her know that Anna sends you... Thanks!




do you have her email contact ?


----------



## lhasalover

Call Svetlana Halstead at 206-628-1255. The original price was $2295.00, on sale is $909.90. Tell her Manjula sent you.


----------



## chic02latz

ladyshi said:


> do you have her email contact ?


 
i never sent inquiries via email, so i am not sure if they are very good at responding (i only have the store email address and not her personal email address).  but here it is:

YSLSTR027.Woodbury@us.ysl.com

i'd say that calling is probably your best bet... and then they'll send you pictures if you ask...

PS. please post if you get any info on other sale bags... some other tpfers may be interested !


----------



## Bay

Is the fuchsia Muse still there? And any pics? And any Muse 2's on sale?


----------



## BellaShoes

alouette said:


> large "orchid" Muse, not sure of the exact color...? $795
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Orchid Large Muse Bag


 
*Alouette*!! You are a superstar... It is actually a 2009 Large Berry Muse. Once I saw your post, I stalked this bag for a couple of weeks online and all of a sudden....Yoogi's actually dropped the price to $695... I snatched it right up

She arrived yesterday, BRAND NEW with original tags in mint condition and GORGEOUS

Thanks for tip!!


----------



## chubbywubby

lhasalover said:


> Call Svetlana Halstead at 206-628-1255. The original price was $2295.00, on sale is $909.90. Tell her Manjula sent you.


 
Hi there, 

Are you able to let me know which skin/colour this is? Also, which outlet is this? do they do delivery.

I'm tempted


----------



## BellaShoes

Bay said:


> Is the fuchsia Muse still there? And any pics? And any Muse 2's on sale?


 
In SF there are a few Muse 2's and they also have the Suede Croc Embossed Purple/Fuschia combo Large Muse verison of the bag *ihasa* posted earlier


----------



## jen_sparro

BellaShoes, do you know if any of the Muse 2's are the fuschia/blue tri-colour combo? And does the SF store do international shipping? TIA!


----------



## love2shop_26

chubbywubby said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Are you able to let me know which skin/colour this is? Also, which outlet is this? do they do delivery.
> 
> I'm tempted



I can't tell the color but it looks the croc leather.  This is at the downtown Seattle Nordstrom store and yes, they will ship to you.  They might also charge you tax, if there's a Nordstrom where you are.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Jen.. YSL in SF did have the muse 2 you are referring to and it is on sale although I am unsure of the price point. I am not certain of shipping policy. Good Luck!


----------



## jen_sparro

Does anyone have an email for the SF store? Calling would cost a fair bit TIA


----------



## moshi_moshi

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Jen.. YSL in SF did have the muse 2 you are referring to and it is on sale although I am unsure of the price point. I am not certain of shipping policy. Good Luck!


 
Bella - do you remember if it was the medium or large size?


----------



## sona

Large Tribute croco black patent at *Saks*.. approx 473, Call SA: margie 203-862-5362 / 5341


----------



## shoogrrl

Hi,

I just returned a fuscia Muse 2 in medium to the NM Palo Alto, CA store this morning.   The size just didn't work out for me.  

Store telephone is: 	650.329.3300  Hurry, it's a Last Call sale item so it's going to go fast!

Here is the picture of it in case you're wondering...









Bay said:


> Is the fuchsia Muse still there? And any pics? And any Muse 2's on sale?


----------



## shanni

shoogrrl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just returned a fuscia Muse 2 in medium to the NM Palo Alto, CA store this morning.   The size just didn't work out for me.
> 
> Store telephone is: 	650.329.3300  Hurry, it's a Last Call sale item so it's going to go fast!
> 
> Here is the picture of it in case you're wondering...



Gorgeous, what was the price?


----------



## shoogrrl

I don't remember exactly since I don't have the receipt handy right now.  Somewhere less than $1,100 (retailed at $2,295 I think).



shanni said:


> Gorgeous, what was the price?


----------



## beforeflower

It is gone!! So sad, missed it all the time. Call Nordstrom, a guy picked up and said it is sold out at all Nordstrom, I guess he just did not want to search it in the computer. Anyone see it anywhere, especially, the fuschia color, please make let me!!



lhasalover said:


> Call Svetlana Halstead at 206-628-1255. The original price was $2295.00, on sale is $909.90. Tell her Manjula sent you.


----------



## greenpixie

2 Besaces in rust croc nubuck at the Nordstrom Rack in Costa Mesa today - $699 plus 35% off.   Give them a call!


----------



## BellaShoes

beforeflower said:


> It is gone!! So sad, missed it all the time. Call Nordstrom, a guy picked up and said it is sold out at all Nordstrom, I guess he just did not want to search it in the computer. Anyone see it anywhere, especially, the fuschia color, please make let me!!


 
The fuschia/purple combo is in SF at YSL (on sale)


----------



## Alyana

I probably missed the boat on these but does anyone know where to get a pair of Tribute pumps in black?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ i think you may still be able to get them at the boutiques...but black patent never went on sale if that's what you're asking.  hth!


----------



## Alyana

Yeah I wasnt sure if they were patent on not. The ones that were on the website (on sale) for the longest time and just magically disappeared with the blue bottom.
Any idea on a price? Last I saw them on ysl.com they were $479


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^oh i'm sorry you meant the tribute pumps/toos, i misread and thought you meant the sandals.  i would try calling the boutique... whichever one you call if they don't have it they could probabaly locate it for you if there are any left.


----------



## eyitsd

YSL (South Coast Plaza) still have a few sale pieces. I didn't really see bags on sale. The only accessories I saw on sale were jewelry, wallets, and some shoes. They have very few RTW, but had a beautiful, sparkly gold/creme colored cami and cardigan set. They're sold separately, but looks beautiful together. Both with tax came out to a little over $1,200. Their sales items were still at 60%, but they were going to end their sale soon.


----------



## litkara

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...bags?hash=item27aac09dd0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 



Item number: 170368474576

Such a pretty COLOR!!!! Wish I wasn't on a ban..


----------



## ruthieee

... wrong thread


----------



## camelbag

I am looking for the email contacts of the SA's at YSL outlets - could you please forward these to me in this thread or just PM them? thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

If anyone has an email for an SA at the SF Cali store I'd really appreciate it... please PM me, I've been told they have the Muse II I'm after


----------



## yvr_honey

Cabazon YSL outlet had Muse II bags for $999
tan/camel, dark brown, and light blue leather, black patent/haircalf combo (which I loved and bought!), camel patent/haircalf combo


----------



## yvr_honey

ooops, forgot to mention that they also had tributes in black, white, and black croc.  the SA who helped me, Susanna(?), was really helpful.


----------



## elainerkitty

Matches has a YSL Besace in Navy on sale and with the code EXTRA20, you get 20% off the sale price.
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...rent-ysl-v-191839-acf0g-bags/7935?colour=navy


----------



## crazybagmo

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...10654385&PID=1827884&SID=361646-11225328-1515

Purple Besace at Overstock for $900


----------



## moshi_moshi

Yves Saint Laurent Small 'Muse Two' Gold Tote $799

listed as small but dimensions seem more of a medium to me? 
(11 H x 14 L x 6 D inches approximately) all measurements from site

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Small-Muse-Two-Gold-Tote/3725494/product.html

Yves Saint Laurent 'Muse Two' Small Tote Bag $1099.99

again listed as small but dimensions seem more of a medium to me? 
(12.0x6.0x9.0) all measurements from site

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Muse-Two-Small-Tote-Bag/4224592/product.html

Yves Saint Laurent Capri Chevrette Gold Silk Bag $799
(11 H x 15 L x 17 D inch approximately) all measurements from site

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Chevrette-Gold-Silk-Bag/3834498/product.html


----------



## Melissa Ann

There is a navy Besace at Saks in Stamford, CT for $946 with extra 25% off.


----------



## Bay

Still looking for a Muse 2


----------



## moshi_moshi

smooth (large) leather easy bag $845

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...aTitle=YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Easy Sac Y Tote


----------



## shanni

moshi_moshi said:


> smooth (large) leather easy bag $845
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...aTitle=YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL Easy Sac Y Tote




Hi, sorry to post this here but I tried to copy the link and repost it in the authenticity section but it is no longer on there since I went ahead and ordered it but whoever did see it, did it look authentic? I have been drooling over this bag forever and the size was the one I wanted, plus the pebbled leather, looked in good condition and the return policy was good, was the price reasonable for the size?


----------



## mellibelly

^^ Fashionphile only sells authentic bags


----------



## moshi_moshi

*mellibelly* beat me to it... but she's right...fashionphile is a reputable consignment seller


----------



## alouette

Black patent moc croc tote - $415

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-patent-tote/10152/3132/1014282

black stamp tote!! $435

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-stamp-tote/13227/3132/1014282


----------



## alouette

red patent downtown.  I think it's the small size. 745

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-downtown-tote/13553/3132/1014282#

large downtown embossed metallic silver leather - 1195

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-large-downtown-tote/12974/3132/1014282

medium purple patent Tribute - 695

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-patent-tote/13550/3132/1014282


----------



## shoogrrl

Neiman Marcus Last Call Center at Great Mall (Milpitas, CA) had a medium Muse 2 in tri-color (same as Miroslava Duma) available as of today.  I don't quite remember the price, so call them to check.  HTH!


----------



## moshi_moshi

shoogrrl said:


> Neiman Marcus Last Call Center at Great Mall (Milpitas, CA) had a medium Muse 2 in tri-color (same as Miroslava Duma) available as of today. I don't quite remember the price, so call them to check. HTH!


 
is anyone available to call and find out the price?  i would do it but i forgot my cell phone at home and don't think work would appreciate me calling CA

the # is 408-941-1623


----------



## twinsandone

moshi_moshi said:


> is anyone available to call and find out the price? i would do it but i forgot my cell phone at home and don't think work would appreciate me calling CA
> 
> the # is 408-941-1623


 

Just called. They said they don't have any YSL bags right now.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks twins!  i appreciate it!


----------



## moshi_moshi

shoogrrl said:


> Neiman Marcus Last Call Center at Great Mall (Milpitas, CA) had a medium Muse 2 in tri-color (same as Miroslava Duma) available as of today.  I don't quite remember the price, so call them to check.  HTH!



thanks shoogrrl!  i scored this bag today, for roughly $740+tax


----------



## BellaShoes

^nice score *moshi*!


----------



## twinsandone

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks shoogrrl! i scored this bag today, for roughly $740+tax


 

Nice!! Congrats moshi_moshi. They did have it!?! SO glad that you were able to get it. 

(Sorry to post wrong info above??The SA told me no YSL at all!...Any advice on getting better answers from the rack and off 5th SA's when inquiring about a bag? Do I need to request/insist that they somehow look it up on their computer?)


----------



## moshi_moshi

twinsandone said:


> Nice!! Congrats moshi_moshi. They did have it!?! SO glad that you were able to get it.
> 
> (Sorry to post wrong info above??The SA told me no YSL at all!...Any advice on getting better answers from the rack and off 5th SA's when inquiring about a bag? Do I need to request/insist that they somehow look it up on their computer?)



No problem with the wrong info...it wasn't your fault 

Did you ask for the handbag dept?  The SA I spoke with knew they had a YSL bag but didn't know the exact style or anything, I had to describe the bag to her.


----------



## shoogrrl

Congrats *moshi_moshi*!  I was hoping it would go to a fellow tPFer.   It was placed behind the jewelry section and up on the center island... so not exactly on display in the general handbag section.  They usually put the high-end items either behind that area or in glass display cases.   Good thing you knew what to ask for and how to ask for it!  



moshi_moshi said:


> thanks shoogrrl!  i scored this bag today, for roughly $740+tax


----------



## moshi_moshi

shoogrrl said:


> Congrats *moshi_moshi*! I was hoping it would go to a fellow tPFer. It was placed behind the jewelry section and up on the center island... so not exactly on display in the general handbag section. They usually put the high-end items either behind that area or in glass display cases. Good thing you knew what to ask for and how to ask for it!


 
thanks again *shoogrrl*!  that's good that it was behind.  i'm hoping it's not too scratched up.  it was the smooth leather right?  not the croc nubuck?


----------



## shoogrrl

Yup, smooth leather.  



moshi_moshi said:


> thanks again *shoogrrl*!  that's good that it was behind.  i'm hoping it's not too scratched up.  it was the smooth leather right?  not the croc nubuck?


----------



## missmary

YSL Nicole pump at yoox.com, $225, couple of sizes left. The color says Mauve, but looks more purple.
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/YSL++...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44181980BW/sts/sr_women80

Then, a dark purple Nicole for $350:
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=...rNav80&query=sr_women80&dept=women&srnavpag=1

I couldn't find any current coupons for additional off or free shipping.


----------



## lemmel

I was at Jersey Gardens on Monday, 8/17 and I saw a medium Muse 2 in black patent at Neiman Marcus Last Call.  It was about $7xx.  I don't have their contact info so pls call to check.  Good luck!


----------



## lemmel

Oh, and I also saw a small black croc Tribute at Neiman Last Call in Jersey Gardens.  I don't recall the price.


----------



## randr21

bluefly large overseas in dark green

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-dark-green-leather-Overseas-large-tote/sale-cat20442/212334100/detail.fly?cm_mmc=CJ-_-1909792-_-2178999-_-Yves+Saint+Laurent+dark+green+leather+%27Overseas%27+large+tote&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_93118040


----------



## clare83nce

"OVERSEAS" Large Dark Olive deer skin
sighted tis deal on one of the singapore blogspot!
Price is quoted in singapore dollars

http://onlinestored.blogspot.com/2009/07/yves-saint-laurent.html


----------



## taxvixen

Does anyone know if there's even a remote chance of still being able to find a new chocolate Rive Gauche anywhere?


----------



## littlerock

Hmm.. I saw one at the 57th street location when I was there a few weeks ago. It was also on sale BUT it was a little beat up from being on display. You know, the usual scuffing on the corners etc..


----------



## taxvixen

Thanks so much littlerock- I called 57th St. and they apparently no longer had it in stock (they have white ones on sale, and black ones not on sale) but I think I'm going to be able to purchase it through another YSL location which apparently has one. I hope this works because I love the color and the design of the bag.


----------



## littlerock

^ Sorry to hear they no longer had it. The one I saw was definitely Chocolate. Good luck with this other location!!!


----------



## taxvixen

Thanks littlerock!! In case anyone is interested, I'm told there might be four large chocolate RG's left in the YSL system (there were five but I purchased one  ). A kind SA checked the U.S. inventory for me, then tracked one of the five down at another store. I hope it's in good condition!!


----------



## love2shop_26

Hi ladies,
Here's an email I got about the upcoming Labor Day sale at the outlet:


_Hello,
        I just wanted to let you know that we have received information on our upcoming Labor Day Sale! Shoes, accessories, and handbags (*excluding Muse and Downtown styles*) will be an additional 20% off! Women&#8217;s ready to wear will be an additional 40% off (excluding new arrivals) and men&#8217;s will be 20% off as well! The sale will begin Friday September 4th through Monday September 7th! As one of my select clients I would like to invite you to pre-sale which we can do either over the phone or via e-mail for your convenience! If there is anything that you are interested in please let me know our selection is limited! You can just reply to this e-mail or give me a call at (951)922-8026. Thank you and have a great day!
 Sincerely,
 Melody Mullins
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018_


----------



## pepper12

love2shop_26, would you mind providing her email? Thank you!


----------



## love2shop_26

I think this is just a general email box so make sure you put her name on the subject line:

YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com


----------



## pepper12

thank you!!


----------



## love2shop_26

I got pictures from Melody (Cabazon outlet) of bags in stock.  Please see my post above for the contact info.

EDIT:  To get the name and price, hover your mouse over the pictures.


----------



## love2shop_26

More pictures:


----------



## love2shop_26

and some more:


----------



## love2shop_26

Here are a few more:


----------



## love2shop_26

More:


----------



## love2shop_26

Last ones


----------



## BellaShoes

Nice work *luv*! Thank you for all the info....


----------



## love2shop_26

She said she's sending me more pics; I'll post if/when I get them.


----------



## randr21

love2shop_26 said:


> Here are a few more:


 
the blue majorelle is such a pretty color, and the double bags are perfect tones for fall i think.  thanks for uploading all the pics!


----------



## tolliv

love2shop_26 said:


> She said she's sending me more pics; I'll post if/when I get them.


 
Thank you for sharing and posting! You are a doll!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks so much *love2shop*! those capris are so cheap!  i kind of want a black patent one!


----------



## suetje

does she send internatioally?


----------



## vesna

the bag I have and ADORE (but this one is smaller) : Rive Gauche tan glazed, ONLY 598.50  + free shipping anywhere







http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290343975049&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^sold!  and for a steal.... if it was a bin you could use the 10% bing.com cashback too!


----------



## shanni

Does anyone know if there are any tribute sandals available for the Labor Day sale at Cazabon, I e-mailed Melody but not response? TIA!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i would call....i don't think they check e-mail often


----------



## love2shop_26

I did email Melody a couple of days ago and she finally got back to me. She didn't say which shoes will be on sale but she said she'll email pictures.  I'm still waiting.  Sounds like she's pretty busy


----------



## love2shop_26

So I just got the pics from Melody but I don't have enough time to post tonight. I'll try to do it tomorrow.


----------



## love2shop_26

Here are the pics of the shoes. Please hover over the pics to get the name and price (not all of them have the price tho).  If you have any questions please call Melody.


----------



## love2shop_26

More pics


----------



## love2shop_26

yet more


----------



## love2shop_26

and some more


----------



## love2shop_26

adding other  views


----------



## love2shop_26

some more to add


----------



## love2shop_26

a few more to go


----------



## love2shop_26

more


----------



## love2shop_26

i have a few more to post


----------



## love2shop_26

several more


----------



## love2shop_26

these shoes are gorgeous! i'm hoping they have my size!


----------



## love2shop_26

should be the last group


----------



## Bay

^Oh thanks for all the pics!


----------



## randr21

those shoes are too pretty for words.  thanks *love2shop *for uploading all of them...


----------



## goodmornin

thanks for uploading!!

I didn't even know the black suede tribute sandals with gold trim were still around!


----------



## bubbleloba

OMG...  Thank you *love2shop_26* for all the lovely photos.  I think I just ODed on the blue tribute slings.


----------



## Bay

Well I am looking for a large croc Tribute tote, any color in the price rang of 700 at the most. Please PM me if you find one!


----------



## avia

YSL LG Yris Muse

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bagaholic37/items/Authentic_YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_LG_Yris_Muse


----------



## chpwhy

Hi, 

Im looking for Besace in Black / Purple. 
Pls let me know if u see any up on sales.






Thanks
CHPWHY


----------



## yslalice

thanks for all the pics, love2shop!


----------



## Zarka

Here is YSL Besace in blue that I like...http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...rent-ysl-v-191839-acf0g-bags/7935?colour=navy

Good Luck...


----------



## vlore

*Colbalt Large Muse** $995*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/cobalt-buffalo-large-muse-p-275.html

*Cobalt OS Muse $1095*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/cobalt-oversize-muse-p-274.html

*Black OS Muse* *$1095*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-oversize-muse-p-273.html

*Black Large Muse** $995*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-buffalo-large-muse-p-272.html


----------



## chinsumo

Tons of new bags on bluefly.com! Lots I haven't seen before!


----------



## Alana1981

chinsumo said:


> Tons of new bags on bluefly.com! Lots I haven't seen before!



OMFG Bluefly has so many gorge YSL bags right now, including Muses and Muse Twos in lizard embossed suede and a pony hair leopard Besace. I wish I wasn't on a shopping ban. So instead, you ladies should buy them and post pics so I can live vicariously!

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Designer-Handbags/_/N-1z14012Z97ug/list.fly


----------



## shazam

chinsumo said:


> Tons of new bags on bluefly.com! Lots I haven't seen before!


 
The textured calfhair Majorelle is stunning and would be so beautiful for the winter.


----------



## Bay

Still looking for a large blac croc embossed tribute tote...anyone?

Nvm..just bought one..A little pricier than I wanted it to be..but oh well!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ There are a couple on the Bay right now.


----------



## Bagladee

Alana1981 said:


> OMFG Bluefly has so many gorge YSL bags right now, including Muses and Muse Twos in lizard embossed suede and a pony hair leopard Besace. I wish I wasn't on a shopping ban. So instead, you ladies should buy them and post pics so I can live vicariously!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Designer-Handbags/_/N-1z14012Z97ug/list.fly


 
I bought the anthracite suede lizard embossed large muse II. It should be here Wednesday! I have an oversized black muse in my shopping bag that I just can't seem to pull the trigger on. I think I would rather have one in patent.


----------



## love2shop_26

Congrats *bagladee*!  That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## softee bee

There was a black and white pony hair YSL besace at SCP NR marked to around $1K when I left tonight


----------



## milodrinker

are the easy bags ever on sale? 

will they be available at woodbury?


----------



## authenticplease

The TJM runway section in Buckhead(in ATL) has a metallicy navy blue OVERSIZE Muse for $1199.  I was there late yesterday and saw it locked with the designer handbags.  PM me if you need additional info.


----------



## love2shop_26

Hurry ladies! Rue LaLa is having its final sale on bags:  http://www.ruelala.com/event/child/18875

There are only a few items left.


----------



## Bay

Red patent Downtown for $370 right now at Avelle:

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-downtown-tote/13553/3132/1014282

Hurry! They seem to raise and lower the prices quite often.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Black Croco Tribute for $595 on Avelle:

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-patent-tote/10152/3132/1014282


----------



## Alana1981

There is an ab-fab red patent croc-embossed Raspail tote on Yoogis Closet for only $785! It appears to be in great condition.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-sa...atent-leather-raspail-oversized-tote-bag.aspx


----------



## ysl1983

Bay said:


> Red patent Downtown for $370 right now at Avelle:
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-downtown-tote/13553/3132/1014282
> 
> Hurry! They seem to raise and lower the prices quite often.


 

BOOOO I've been keeping an eye out for this bag forever!  i missed out =(  It was such a great price


----------



## Bay

^I am really sorry


----------



## Alana1981

Yoogis Closet also has a beautiful large black patent Muse on sale for $645. Ahhh I almost wish I didn't just order a red patent Downtown! So many bags that I want, such a small bank account.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

yvr_honey said:


> Cabazon YSL outlet had Muse II bags for $999
> tan/camel, dark brown, and *light blue leather*, black patent/haircalf combo (which I loved and bought!), camel patent/haircalf combo


 
can someone post a picture of what the light blue looks like?  thanks!


----------



## Bagonomix

Hi Ladies, I&#8217;m looking for a good deal on a downtown bag, the one I was goanna get sold before I could get it:cry:. If anyone especially sees the small one with pebbled or grained patent leather in black please let me know.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## eyesight8

hi, i just came from YSL woodbury and they have downtowns in different size, Besace in teal leather and brown for $799, muse in light blue $999 (not sure of the size) muse 2 in purple $1001, and lots of tribute bags from $ 499-$999


----------



## justonemore

Nordstrom Rack Topanga had 2 leopard hair Besace Bags yesterday.


----------



## Bay

Purple patent tribute tote on Avelle $235!!!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-patent-tote/13550/3132/1014282


----------



## Alana1981

Two Downtowns (one red patent, the other black patent) on Ann's Fabulous Finds. $720 each.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/14468

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/13941


I'm mildly annoyed now since I just bought a red Downtown from Fashionphile for $795. Could have saved $75 if I wasn't so impatient!


----------



## littlerock

Hi gals-

I am desperately seeking the larger size muse in the *textured black* leather. I just started looking last night but so far, I can't find one. I am willing to pay full price for a new one but the catch is that I need to find it today because it's for a vacation I am going on, if you see any or hear of one from any of your SAs please let me know!


----------



## BellaShoes

Damn! I missed the tribute!!!!!


----------



## littlerock

littlerock said:


> Hi gals-
> 
> I am desperately seeking the larger size muse in the *textured black* leather. I just started looking last night but so far, I can't find one. I am willing to pay full price for a new one but the catch is that I need to find it today because it's for a vacation I am going on, if you see any or hear of one from any of your SAs please let me know!


 
Oops.. I meant Easy bag.. not muse. But please ignore this anyway as I have found one. Thanks-


----------



## Elly0216

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a black besace bag. Are there still any left on sale? or am i out of luck? Thanks!


----------



## Alana1981

Elly0216 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a black besace bag. Are there still any left on sale? or am i out of luck? Thanks!



Bluefly has one for $1516

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...l-shoulder-bag/cat430072/301102004/detail.fly


----------



## Elly0216

Alana1981 said:


> Bluefly has one for $1516
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...l-shoulder-bag/cat430072/301102004/detail.fly



Thanks for posting! but I forgot to mention, i'm looking for the more textured one:


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of bags on Overstock.com and $2.95 shipping!

http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=yves+saint&taxonomy=dep111&searchtype=E


----------



## j'adore_richie

Anyone know if there are any more Besaces left at a Nordstrom Rack for a really good price? I really like the nubucks, particularly the Teal and Purple.

I know some of the YSL stores/outlets have the nubucks for $799 which I would definitely be willing to pay if I can't find anything cheaper. Can anyone point in the direction of some phone numbers/emails of the stores? 

TIA!


----------



## j'adore_richie

^^I did contact the Madison Ave Store and they said that all their sale stock had been sent to Woodbury. A SA Woodbury got back to me and they had the Besace I wanted but they are not able to ship internationally. I have also emailed the Cabazon boutique but they are yet to get back to me.

Apparently the Nordstrom racks can ship internationally so if anyone is able to hook me up with some emails of SA's (especially ones from the Costa Mesa NR), it would be very much appreciated. I would be willing to call, but the time zone is completely different so it makes it very difficult.


----------



## inblueblue

Pink Majorelle on ebay for $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280399818454&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Bay

Overseas tote on bluefly for $859.49 + the discount $30 off $150 purchase, wich makes it $829.49!!

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...as-medium-tote/cat770274/213927400/detail.fly


----------



## hayley

j'adore_richie said:


> ^^I did contact the Madison Ave Store and they said that all their sale stock had been sent to Woodbury. A SA Woodbury got back to me and they had the Besace I wanted but they are not able to ship internationally. I have also emailed the Cabazon boutique but they are yet to get back to me.



Ooh, did they happen to say which besace they had at Woodbury? And what price? thanks


----------



## j'adore_richie

^^I only asked about the Nubucks and they said they had the Teal and Dark Brown. If you're after the bubbly leather I know the Cabazon outlet had brown and turquoise ones; they were posted a few pages back in this thread.


----------



## love2shop_26

Today only on smartbargains.com:  http://www.smartbargains.com/search...ries+Bargains%2f%2f%2f%2fHandbags%2f%2f%2f%2f

Additional 25% off everything.  A couple of bags YSL bags left


----------



## moshi_moshi

There is a large teal leather downtown with dustbag for $1039 in great condition.  It's at the NMLC in the Franklin Mills mall in PA.


----------



## bag|over

does anyone of u know any SA which would ship internationally and their email add pls?


----------



## Mette

Cult Status has 20% off all YSL bags starting on 2nd October until 10th October.

They are located in Perth, Australia and will ship internationally.

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/


----------



## bag|over

thank you Mette..

Does anyone know any SA in the states that would do international shipping pls?


----------



## joyjoyjoy

Does anyone know if any of the YSL outlets will be having a 20% off sale during the columbus day weekend?


----------



## spendalot

bag|over said:


> thank you Mette..
> 
> Does anyone know any SA in the states that would do international shipping pls?


 
Do email Miho from Hawaii and let her know Agnes sent you. She's really sweet and lovely. yslstr009@us.ysl.com


----------



## BellaShoes

joyjoyjoy said:


> Does anyone know if any of the YSL outlets will be having a 20% off sale during the columbus day weekend?



+1, anyone know or hear of anything?


----------



## bag|over

spendalot said:


> Do email Miho from Hawaii and let her know Agnes sent you. She's really sweet and lovely. yslstr009@us.ysl.com



Thank you spendalot.. much appreciated!


----------



## Valerka

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...nt-Tote-Handbag-Open-Box/4319047/product.html


----------



## Valerka

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...nt-Tote-Handbag-Open-Box/4319047/product.html


----------



## Valerka

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...e-Large-Leather-Tote-Bag/3191045/product.html


----------



## alliemia

i don't frequent the ysl section, but i saw today at my saks off fifth in source mall, westbury, NY...

Large fuschia/purple quilted tribute tote...looked to be in mint condition, however no dust bag. it was on the clearance table...which is an add'l 40% off right now..and i'm failry certain it was $756, so would be around $450 or so. retail was listed on the tag as $1595 i believe.

hope that helps someone who is looking for this bag. it's really pretty.


----------



## Bay

YSL @ Avelle

Yves Saint Laurent Faubourg Drawchain Tote $595
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...nt-faubourg-drawchain-tote/14212/3132/1014282


----------



## spectzix

hi ladies...

im looking for a large patent black muse for my gf this xmas

does this style/size ever go below sticker price?
thanks!


----------



## joyjoyjoy

joyjoyjoy said:


> Does anyone know if any of the YSL outlets will be having a 20% off sale during the columbus day weekend?


 

Called Woodbury.  No sales during the Columbus day weekend.  Next sale is Thanksgiving.  They will be preselling the Monday before.


----------



## moshi_moshi

alliemia said:


> i don't frequent the ysl section, but i saw today at my saks off fifth in source mall, westbury, NY...
> 
> Large fuschia/purple quilted tribute tote...looked to be in mint condition, however no dust bag. it was on the clearance table...which is an add'l 40% off right now..and i'm failry certain it was $756, so would be around $450 or so. retail was listed on the tag as $1595 i believe.
> 
> hope that helps someone who is looking for this bag. it's really pretty.



darn... i called about this and it's gone


----------



## lil minkey

alliemia said:


> i don't frequent the ysl section, but i saw today at my saks off fifth in source mall, westbury, NY...
> 
> Large fuschia/purple quilted tribute tote...looked to be in mint condition, however no dust bag. it was on the clearance table...which is an add'l 40% off right now..and i'm failry certain it was $756, so would be around $450 or so. retail was listed on the tag as $1595 i believe.
> 
> hope that helps someone who is looking for this bag. it's really pretty.



Thanks Alliemia for the heads up!  I was able to snag this bag.  It's my first YSL.


----------



## caramello

*HONG KONG*
Pedder Warehouse sale in Time Square, Causeway Bay

Spotted: MUSE II in blue croc, downtown, etc all 50% OFF


----------



## BellaShoes

spectzix said:


> hi ladies...
> 
> im looking for a large patent black muse for my gf this xmas
> 
> does this style/size ever go below sticker price?
> thanks!



Your best bet is to hit the YSL boutiques or outlets on Thanksgiving weekend...

Good Luck!


----------



## spectzix

BellaShoes said:


> Your best bet is to hit the YSL boutiques or outlets on Thanksgiving weekend...
> 
> Good Luck!



got the black patent muse from saks F&F!!! 25% off sticker for a black one

my gf will be happy 

thanks to tPF


----------



## BellaShoes

^ There you go! Congrats...


----------



## RTA

Do the Easy bags ever show up at any of the outlets?  I'm thinking of going to Woodbury Commons sometime next week to pick up a new bag.  

Thanks!


----------



## babybel

RTA, yes they do, the turquoise easy bags have shown up in Woodbury this past spring from last fall.  Just give them a call and ask them what they have - Michelle at Woodbury is particularly nice and helpful


----------



## RTA

babybel said:


> RTA, yes they do, the turquoise easy bags have shown up in Woodbury this past spring from last fall.  Just give them a call and ask them what they have - Michelle at Woodbury is particularly nice and helpful



Thanks, babybel.  I'm going to make that call tomorrow morning.


----------



## me+bags=love

saw a oversized muse in a greenish teal color at my local tjmaxx $1100.  they also had another bag i couldnt place. it was silver leather in a cubish form. had the words ysl paris printed into it. didnt check the price. also saw some pradas


----------



## shaintell

me+bags=love,

What city did u see that teal  Muse?  I'm dying for a teal YSL right now.

thanks


----------



## kab1111

I saw a YSL downtown (small or medium) in that purple vertical ombre leather for $1100 at my TJMaxx too.


----------



## moshi_moshi

shaintell said:


> me+bags=love,
> 
> What city did u see that teal Muse? I'm dying for a teal YSL right now.
> 
> thanks


 
don't know if you have a tj maxx near you but a lot of the t j maxx's with the runway section are getting ysl stuff... if you're not sure check the website and it will say if you have runway at your store


----------



## shaintell

Moshi-moshi,

Thanks.  I'm heading to the closest one near me tonight.


----------



## BurberryLvr

YSL Small Muse @ Avelle $495:

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/yves-saint-laurent-muse-small-satchel-handbag/7713/3132/1014282


----------



## me+bags=love

im in ohio.
did you find any at your tjmaxx?


----------



## nycgirl191

Just posted this in the Deals & Steals thread, but thought my YSL friends would be especially interested:

*YSL F&F (sample sale) NYC 10/28-30*
Don't know if it will be good or a bust (like last yr's), but I'm excited nonetheless!

What: YSL friends and family sale
When: Wednesday, Oct 28 &#8211; Friday, Oct 30; F/S 8AM-8PM, Sun 8AM-2M
Where: Metropolitan Pavilion, 4th Fl @ 123 W 18th St (btw 6/7th Ave)
Cash or CC only (Visa, MC, Disc,Amex). All sales final.


----------



## shaintell

me+bags=love,

I didn't find any YSL bags but did leave with a Carlos Falchi python tote for $249.  So, the trip was worth it.  Thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

TJMaxx Moraga, CA

Medium Downtown in  Taupe (Putty?) Patent $1099
Small Purple Ombre Easy Bag (not sure of the price)


----------



## llson

Check out NMLC stores, I picked up a gold Besace yesterday for $350, down from $1895.  It was on the mark-down table with an additional 35% off, and they have an extra 15% on top of that if you buy a breast cancer awareness coupon for $2, plus if you have a Neiman's charge, another 5% off.


----------



## howlindaisy

not allowed!


----------



## BellaShoes

llson said:


> Check out NMLC stores, I picked up a gold Besace yesterday for $350, down from $1895.  It was on the mark-down table with an additional 35% off, and they have an extra 15% on top of that if you buy a breast cancer awareness coupon for $2, plus if you have a Neiman's charge, another 5% off.



Wow, that was a great deal


----------



## lolitablue

BellaShoes said:


> Wow, that was a great deal



I got an invite for Wednesday morning to their Last Call store, they are announcing new bags and shoes so I may go there to see if they have any YSL or Loubies!!


----------



## BellaShoes

WHAT!?! How does one get an invite to an event like that?:ninja:


----------



## lolitablue

I think it is Orlando only?  Maybe somebody else could comment. I am not sure what is the deal but I am going there tomorrow night to see if I could get a preview of what they are getting.


----------



## luxurygal84

Ladies...i just called the Cabazon outlet and they still have some great stuff available, including majorelles in magenta and the volcano gold color, a besace in croc-embossed nubuck in teal and a large muse II in patent teal...Call for pricing (was too broken hearted over them not having my large teal muse II in croc-emobssed nubuck) but they were very nice, considering it is near closing time, PST


----------



## yslalice

BellaShoes said:


> TJMaxx Moraga, CA
> 
> Medium Downtown in Taupe (Putty?) Patent $1099
> Small Purple Ombre Easy Bag (not sure of the price)


 oh that ombre is so pretty....no charge sends for tjs, though


----------



## llson

FYI, I think all the NMLC stores are having the sale, the first hour is by invite only -- there was a card or e-mail invite.  Stores are opening at 9 instead of 10.  I was told lots of designer bags and shoes.


----------



## BellaShoes

Bummer, Wednesday... work day.


----------



## RTA

I can't make it either.


----------



## mariabdc

Minty medium purple YSL Downtown from amazing tPFer..

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250521040282


----------



## alouette

Awesome anthracite and black reversible tote - 850!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/anthracite_and_black_reversible_tote


----------



## moshi_moshi

lolitablue said:


> I think it is Orlando only? Maybe somebody else could comment. I am not sure what is the deal but I am going there tomorrow night to see if I could get a preview of what they are getting.


 
i got it too... it's a postcard in the mail.  i think it may be all nmlcs!

i'm going tonight since unfortunately like most i am working at 9am


----------



## angelalam5

NWT Muse 2 from a wonderful TPF'er!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123#ht_548wt_1182


----------



## BellaShoes

Any reports from NMLC bag event? Locations, style, price?


----------



## howlindaisy

oops, it looks like the item I just linked to has already sold...I apologize!


----------



## Shoesmadness

I thought it could be of interest 

SALE-ING
YSL 80% Off at Friends and Family

The racks may be skewed toward the female, but the discerning homme will find jackets, pants and a stockpile of outerwear with miniscule price tags. And you may even be forced to mingle with all those ladies, but we know you can handle it. Your winter wardrobe depends on it.

411:	
Today 8am&#8211;8pm, Friday 8am&#8211;2pm, Metropolitan Pavilion, 123 W. 18th St, 4th floor


----------



## moshi_moshi

NMLC Limerick, PA

DT not sure on size Gold/White ombre/fade...i think most will know what i mean roughly $8xx

Medium Teal Nubuck Croc Muse II roughly $1xxx (wasn't someone looking for this?)


----------



## shaintell

Last night, I spotted 2 YSL Downtown totes one in blue/white and another gold/white. They sound like the same bag moshi_moshi described. They were approx. $852.


----------



## angelalam5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...58159&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...58159&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## pretApri

Grey Sude croc embossed Muse II - starting bid is $599

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_802wt_1165


----------



## camelbag

llson said:


> Check out NMLC stores, I picked up a gold Besace yesterday for $350, down from $1895.  It was on the mark-down table with an additional 35% off, and they have an extra 15% on top of that if you buy a breast cancer awareness coupon for $2, plus if you have a Neiman's charge, another 5% off.



which NMLC was this? My local one does not have YSL...


----------



## Valerka

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...lacan-Small-Gold-Satchel/3834550/product.html


----------



## juneping

http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=ysl&SearchType=Header

there were a few muse and an easy bag...30% off


----------



## pretApri

angelalam5 said:


> NWT Muse 2 from a wonderful TPF'er!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123#ht_548wt_1182



So I actually bid on this item, and it was taken down last night - the auction was cancelled. I'm really sad! I would have bid more money if that were the issue. I fell in love with that color over the weekend the more I thought about it. I debated bidding on the other muse II's on ebay, but I just really wanted this bag. I tried emailing her through ebay, but it wouldn't let me contact her because since the auction was over, they didn't recognize my bid as 'real' anymore, and the only way you can get in contact through the site, is if you're bidding on that person's item.

Does anyone know that tpf'er, and know why the auction was cancelled? I would be very willing to buy that bag.


----------



## llson

camelbag said:


> which NMLC was this? My local one does not have YSL...



Orlando


----------



## BellaShoes

pretApri said:


> So I actually bid on this item, and it was taken down last night - the auction was cancelled. I'm really sad! I would have bid more money if that were the issue. I fell in love with that color over the weekend the more I thought about it. I debated bidding on the other muse II's on ebay, but I just really wanted this bag. I tried emailing her through ebay, but it wouldn't let me contact her because since the auction was over, they didn't recognize my bid as 'real' anymore, and the only way you can get in contact through the site, is if you're bidding on that person's item.
> 
> Does anyone know that tpf'er, and know why the auction was cancelled? I would be very willing to buy that bag.



Just click on her eBay user id (the hot link) and it will take you to her/his member page, use the 'contact member' option...


----------



## pretApri

BellaShoes said:


> Just click on her eBay user id (the hot link) and it will take you to her/his member page, use the 'contact member' option...



I do, but it gives me the same message: 

"We have determined you are trying to contact an eBay member with whom you are not currently involved in an open transaction. For the protection of the eBay community, we sometimes block these types of communication. To prevent this occurrence from happening in the future, we recommend the following..."

Because the auction is ended, I'm no longer considered a bidder on the item and therefore can't contact her unless I bought an item from her or sold an item to her.

Oh well, I was hoping she'd see my message and PM me here, but I guess I'm just out of luck with this one.


----------



## BellaShoes

^sorry it did not work. Unfortunately, tPFer's cannot contact each other via the forum for sales, trades, etc. 

I hope you find a way to contact the seller... good luck!


----------



## alouette

Saks has their sale going on early online.

large black patent Tribute for 675.50

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&bmUID=1257256869043

 white Easy satchel 1046.50

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&bmUID=1257256976103

black bow satchel 1256.50

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&bmUID=1257257008170


----------



## love2shop_26

^^The link all seems to point to the black tribute bag and it doesn't show it's on sale.  Is it just me having this problem?


----------



## juneping

^^all links lead to home page...??


----------



## moshi_moshi

small studded y-rock bag in brown on bluefly

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...-Rock-small-bag/cat60024/305517801/detail.fly

$1,276

only 3 left!


----------



## moshi_moshi

love2shop & june... you have to have the link from the e-mail saks sent out to be able to see the sale.  pm me if you want me to forward you the e-mail


----------



## alouette

love2shop_26 said:


> ^^The link all seems to point to the black tribute bag and it doesn't show it's on sale. Is it just me having this problem?


 

Oh yea, sorry.  Must be a genuine "exclusive" sale.   Thx moshi moshi.  You can pm me as well if necessary.  I'll forward the link.  Shows it's still avail when I checked an hour ago.


----------



## alouette

Oh yes, and there's a black and a white leather hobo (w/ the zipper detail around the bag) for 1116.


----------



## BgaHolic

Hurry! The large tribute bag is now on sale at Saks for everyone @ $675!!! I believe it is discontinued or going to be so if you want it, snatch it.  My guess is the boutiques might have it too at that price.


----------



## jeannelouiseh

Hi all,

You seem to have this well covered but wanted to attach the link; they do have ysl bags on sale - saw the bow satchel and medium zip crest satchel. here's the link to the main sale page. have fun!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/SearchSale.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306418049:D


----------



## shoogrrl

Spotted:  At NM Last Call Center in Milpitas, CA (Great Mall) this afternoon, there was a Muse II fuscia Medium for $1032.  There should be another 20% off the lowest price promotion going on.  If you call them, be sure to specify that it's on display behind the jewelry counter area.  Sometimes they won't know right away which one is a YSL Muse 2... not everyone is a tpFer, KWIM.


----------



## Cutegirl

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&bmUID=1257398364204

$1256.50 

YSL Bow Satchel very cute!!


----------



## missbaggy

pretApri said:


> So I actually bid on this item, and it was taken down last night - the auction was cancelled. I'm really sad! I would have bid more money if that were the issue. I fell in love with that color over the weekend the more I thought about it. I debated bidding on the other muse II's on ebay, but I just really wanted this bag. I tried emailing her through ebay, but it wouldn't let me contact her because since the auction was over, they didn't recognize my bid as 'real' anymore, and the only way you can get in contact through the site, is if you're bidding on that person's item.
> 
> Does anyone know that tpf'er, and know why the auction was cancelled? I would be very willing to buy that bag.



Hi, You can still contact seller...go to ask question and scroll down to bottom of page where it says contact seller... I've done this once before asking a question after the bid has closed....it is a really pretty color and bag....hope u get it...... God bless,


----------



## vesna

pretApri said:


> So I actually bid on this item, and it was taken down last night - the auction was cancelled. I'm really sad! I would have bid more money if that were the issue. I fell in love with that color over the weekend the more I thought about it. I debated bidding on the other muse II's on ebay, but I just really wanted this bag. I tried emailing her through ebay, but it wouldn't let me contact her because since the auction was over, they didn't recognize my bid as 'real' anymore, and the only way you can get in contact through the site, is if you're bidding on that person's item.
> 
> Does anyone know that tpf'er, and know why the auction was cancelled? I would be very willing to buy that bag.



could it be that this Muse was sold on Bonanzle, and she canceled the selling on ebay for that reason, looks like the great dispute Muse

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-got-my-muse-ii-but-524899.html

looks like you got lucky instead ? I think this is the same bag with "slight discoloration" which turned out to be much more than that - maybe not?


----------



## love2shop_26

YSL special promo is on the 19th. Everything is 20% off except for the Roady. This is from my SA at the Bellagio boutique


----------



## shopholicgirl

FROM MY SA IN YSL CABAZON

THANKSGIVING SALE!!! YOU MAY NOW PRE-SALE. BAGS AND SHOES 20% OFF(EXCEPT MUSE AND DOWNTOWN BAGS) CLOTHING 30% OFF. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT VALERIE! 

I JUST PURCHASED MY MEDIUM DOUBLE BAG FOR LESS THAN $500, TAX AND SHIPPING INCLUDED ALREADY! 

VALERIE/SALES
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## yslalice

oh good to know! thanks!
you didn't happen to ask about easy bags?


----------



## shopholicgirl

yslalice said:


> oh good to know! thanks!
> you didn't happen to ask about easy bags?


 
nope, sorry.. but you may call and ask valerie.. she'll even send you pictures..


----------



## authenticplease

RMAH is having a sale!  This is the only YSL they have.....white leather Muse for $453 BIN (don't forget Bing.com CB) They will also take returns if item is for some reason not as described

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad4fe3f94


----------



## LovePink

A lot of YSL are on sale at Nordies for 40% off , please feel free to contact my SA.. she is super sweet and helpful, and never pushing to purchased.

This is a list she had sent to me 

40% off original prices!


<<YSL.zippyhobo.black.jpg>> <<ysl.easy.nubuck.gray.jpg>> <<ysl.easy.nubuckteal.jpg>> <<YSL.lesixemeflap.beige.jpg>> <<ysl.lovertote.blk.beige.side.jpg>> <<ysl.lovertote.gray.jpg>> <<ysl.lovertote.teal.jpg>> <<ysl.muse2.blk.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.crocobeige.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.crocoChocolate.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.nubuckw.wax.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.teal.jpg>> <<YSL.ybow.blue.jpg>> <<YSL.zippyhobo.beige.jpg>> <<YSL.zippyhobo.beigeSide.jpg>> 



Allie Hathaway 

Designer Handbags

Handbags and Small Leather Goods  
Natick Collection - 531

              508-318-2600   
      508-318-2600 ext. 1259
tie-line: 8-531-1259
allison.j.hathaway@nordstrom.com


----------



## shaintell

Just spotted a Muse II bag in suede stamped croc in the rich deep fuschia color or as some might refer to as purple.  It's at NMLC in Potomac Mills Mall in VA behind the accessories counter.  It's approx $1100.  The color is the same as the body of the bag in the link below (cut & paste).  There's also a gold metallic medium besace bag for about $700.

http://www.purseblog.com/ysl-handbags/yves-saint-laurent-croc-muse-two.html


----------



## authenticplease

^^NMLC had an additional 20% when I was there earlier today on all of the designer bags and shoes.

MyTheresa has this Grand Sac Y Bow in white leather for $967.

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...=USD&quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=117051718


----------



## shaintell

*authenticplease *what NMLC has 20% of designer bags and shoes?  thanks


----------



## marbella8

I believe they all have the additional off, just call any store and ask to make sure before you go in.  I believe it might actually be 30%?


----------



## randr21

hey lovepink, is it possible to post the pics you got from ur sa? thx.


----------



## authenticplease

Posh on Main will have a

Fall Sale Kick Off 
BLACK FRIDAY, Nov. 27th 
Save 40% off All Fall Items!

and Free shipping on all web orders of $250 or more.  

They carry YSL and I have made some nice YSL sale purchases in the past from them.....they are very friendly and it may be worth it to call to see if presales are available and/or exactly what will be on sale:O)

www.poshonmain.com


----------



## authenticplease

Also, if anyone is interested in the Lilac patent Nicole pump.....39.5 for $100!

http://www.poshonmain.com/store.cfm?categoryID=145&ProductID=410


----------



## love2shop_26

authenticplease said:


> Posh on Main will have a
> 
> Fall Sale Kick Off
> BLACK FRIDAY, Nov. 27th
> Save 40% off All Fall Items!
> 
> and Free shipping on all web orders of $250 or more.
> 
> They carry YSL and I have made some nice YSL sale purchases in the past from them.....they are very friendly and it may be worth it to call to see if presales are available and/or exactly what will be on sale:O)
> 
> www.poshonmain.com



Really??? Awesome! I think I might have to drive over there! Thanks for the heads up! they are really nice


----------



## yueyue

LovePink said:


> A lot of YSL are on sale at Nordies for 40% off , please feel free to contact my SA.. she is super sweet and helpful, and never pushing to purchased.
> 
> This is a list she had sent to me
> 
> 40% off original prices!
> 
> 
> <<YSL.zippyhobo.black.jpg>> <<ysl.easy.nubuck.gray.jpg>> <<ysl.easy.nubuckteal.jpg>> <<YSL.lesixemeflap.beige.jpg>> <<ysl.lovertote.blk.beige.side.jpg>> <<ysl.lovertote.gray.jpg>> <<ysl.lovertote.teal.jpg>> <<ysl.muse2.blk.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.crocobeige.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.crocoChocolate.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.nubuckw.wax.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.teal.jpg>> <<YSL.ybow.blue.jpg>> <<YSL.zippyhobo.beige.jpg>> <<YSL.zippyhobo.beigeSide.jpg>>
> 
> 
> 
> Allie Hathaway
> 
> Designer Handbags
> 
> Handbags and Small Leather Goods
> Natick Collection - 531
> 
> 508-318-2600
> 508-318-2600 ext. 1259
> tie-line: 8-531-1259
> allison.j.hathaway@nordstrom.com



Do you know how long is the sales until? TIA!


----------



## LovePink

yueyue said:


> Do you know how long is the sales until? TIA!


 
I believe arround a month... but good stuff will goes fast.


----------



## BittyMonkey

You guys know about the 30% off at Woodbury Commons, right?


----------



## love2shop_26

BittyMonkey said:


> You guys know about the 30% off at Woodbury Commons, right?



Nope, wasn't aware of that.  Do you know what's available?

Thanks!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Sorry, I didn't read the email that closely and deleted it...It was titled "Thanksgiving sale 30% off" at the outlets and Woodbury.  I don't live near one so I didn't need it, but you could call Woodbury.


----------



## 2manybags

I also didn't read the email closely, so I could be wrong, but didn't it say "*Up to* 30% off?" 



BittyMonkey said:


> Sorry, I didn't read the email that closely and deleted it...It was titled "Thanksgiving sale 30% off" at the outlets and Woodbury.  I don't live near one so I didn't need it, but you could call Woodbury.


----------



## lavagirl

this was the content of email sent from the YSL outlets: "Our thanksgiving sale is an additional 30 off rtw and 20 off accessories EXCLUDING muse and downtown handbags." hth!


----------



## BittyMonkey

http://view.exacttarget.com/?j=fe6a...f731179&jb=ffcf14&ju=fe6a1c757760047f7514&r=0


Someone posted it in S&D.  Maybe M2 is on sale?


----------



## authenticplease

Did anyone see the yummy YSL on NAP?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...hatsNew251109-_-WhatsNewAmMon-_-WhatsNewAmMon

I love this color combo!


----------



## love2shop_26

lavagirl said:


> this was the content of email sent from the YSL outlets: "Our thanksgiving sale is an additional 30 off rtw and 20 off accessories EXCLUDING muse and downtown handbags." hth!



This sounds about right coz this is the info I got from the Cabazon outlet.  I'm so bummed Muse is excluded coz they have the fuschia lizard print!!!  Oh well, better for my wallet this time


----------



## yslalice

only 20%? bummer......still thinking about an easy....


----------



## love2shop_26

Downtown Seattle Nordstrom still has a couple of bags available for presale:  Easy tote in blue and camel lizard print and the YSL hobo. I don't remember the color of the hobo tho.  Anyway, they're 40% off.


----------



## bag|over

Hi there, I was wondering if Nordies does international shipping.



LovePink said:


> A lot of YSL are on sale at Nordies for 40% off , please feel free to contact my SA.. she is super sweet and helpful, and never pushing to purchased.
> 
> This is a list she had sent to me
> 
> 40% off original prices!
> 
> 
> <<YSL.zippyhobo.black.jpg>> <<ysl.easy.nubuck.gray.jpg>> <<ysl.easy.nubuckteal.jpg>> <<YSL.lesixemeflap.beige.jpg>> <<ysl.lovertote.blk.beige.side.jpg>> <<ysl.lovertote.gray.jpg>> <<ysl.lovertote.teal.jpg>> <<ysl.muse2.blk.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.crocobeige.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.crocoChocolate.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.nubuckw.wax.jpg>> <<YSL.oversizedmuse.teal.jpg>> <<YSL.ybow.blue.jpg>> <<YSL.zippyhobo.beige.jpg>> <<YSL.zippyhobo.beigeSide.jpg>>
> 
> 
> 
> Allie Hathaway
> 
> Designer Handbags
> 
> Handbags and Small Leather Goods
> Natick Collection - 531
> 
> 508-318-2600
> 508-318-2600 ext. 1259
> tie-line: 8-531-1259
> allison.j.hathaway@nordstrom.com


----------



## love2shop_26

bag|over said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if Nordies does international shipping.



No, they don't unfortunately


----------



## Copper1977

bag|over said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if Nordies does international shipping.


 
Hi

I emailed regarding shipping to the UK and was told they do, so may be worth double checking.


----------



## Four Tails

Fashionphile is having a 10% off sale on everything today only. There are several YSL bags available.


----------



## love2shop_26

Copper1977 said:


> Hi
> 
> I emailed regarding shipping to the UK and was told they do, so may be worth double checking.



Oh that's good to know. The last time I checked they said they didn't.


----------



## pacosophie

Hi! I'll be in NYC in December, and I'd really like to buy the YSL muse two croc embossed bag in brown leather...do you know if there are special offers, such as 30%off in some boutique? Thank you in advance!Let me know!!!


----------



## BagLover21

ladies i was lucky to score a Navy Besace in the sale at Saks today. it was 50% off the original price and then 40% off of that price today. couldn't believe it. i got the only one at saks atlanta but my SA said there could def be others. give your fave Saks SA a call if you're interested! it's an unbelievable price.


----------



## marbella8

pacosophie said:


> Hi! I'll be in NYC in December, and I'd really like to buy the YSL muse two croc embossed bag in brown leather...do you know if there are special offers, such as 30%off in some boutique? Thank you in advance!Let me know!!!


 
I know they are having a 20% off night I believe coming up soon.  If you search this forum, the date should come up.  GL!


----------



## love2shop_26

Marbella are you talking about the 20% off appreciation night?  Coz I believe that was on 11/19 but I think the boutique sale is next week.


----------



## mnl

Nordstrom MOA had a grey degrade OS muse, a turquoise leather OS muse, and a beige degrade leather OS muse all 40% off


----------



## love2shop_26

Some items marked down at 50% off on net-a-porter:


Le Sixième printed stingray bag $848
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/51035

Small satin chain-strap bag $647.50
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48437

Muse II ponyskin bag $1147.50
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48436

Leopard print ankle boots $762.50
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48438

Imperiale wedge boots $837
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/51040

There are also a few jewelries, RTWs, and other accessories marked down


----------



## dstb

The Muse Two ponyskin (leopard) bag is 50% off right now on Net-A-Porter!  Lots of clothes, bags and shoes are from 30% to 50% off!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Chocolate studded Easy: http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...-Rock-small-bag/cat20428/305517801/detail.fly

Today only, additional 15% off with code HOLIDAY15 on Bluefly.


----------



## Yeimi3

Nordy's has YSL shoes on sale online, hope the link works:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/SR?keywor...ort=6&viewall=1&searchorigin=PredictiveSearch


Edit:  Looks like the link above takes you to all YSL stuff - the sale shoes are on the 2nd page.


----------



## marbella8

Hi Love2shop, yep, the boutique sale that is coming up.  They had a bunch of stuff that was going to be on sale.



love2shop_26 said:


> Marbella are you talking about the 20% off appreciation night?  Coz I believe that was on 11/19 but I think the boutique sale is next week.


----------



## marbella8

At the Saks in South Coast Plaza (in Costa Mesa, CA) I saw a bunch of YSL for pre-sale.  The new style, with the tiny lock, that is very square shaped was there, as well as I believe some of the bow bags, and maybe an easy, but honestly, I am not sure about the easy.  GL!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here are some bags from Saks...40% off ladies...


----------



## CCKL

anyone know when the boutique sale starts?? TIA


----------



## sydney1

Does anyone know if the oversize muse - chocolate brown calfskin/buffalo is ever on sale? SA I spoke to said they are never on sale except on the customer appreciation night which I just missed on 19 Nov......please tell me they do go on sale again!!!!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

sydney1 said:


> Does anyone know if the oversize muse - chocolate brown calfskin/buffalo is ever on sale? SA I spoke to said they are never on sale except on the customer appreciation night which I just missed on 19 Nov......please tell me they do go on sale again!!!!!!



I could see that never being on sale, it's a staple and there probably aren't too many of them.  The OS Muses I've seen on sale are ones with unique colors -- I got a  burgundy OSM on sale.


----------



## randr21

just saw a gorgeous turquoise leather downtown in large ay bergdorf's store for 40% off.  I also saw a black small lizard embossed suede on sale too.


----------



## berri716

Just got an email about the fall/winter sale in boutiques & at ysl.com!!


----------



## ysl1983

randr21 said:


> just saw a gorgeous turquoise leather downtown in large ay bergdorf's store for 40% off. I also saw a black small lizard embossed suede on sale too.


 

hi!  could you please tell me which bergdorf's store it is and also approx what the price was?

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

theres only 1 bergdorf goodman store and its in nyc. sorry, dunno price.


----------



## methineepun

Hello
Has anyone seen gray besace croc embossed on sales? Please PM me if you see one.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## authenticplease

I was at SAks ATL today and they had the black leather Tribute sandals(the ones with the studs on the platform) in a 39 at 40% off.  Call Jonathan at 770-331-9600....he is also text friendly.

The TGMaxx on Howell Mill Road in ATL has a YUMMY grey moc croc leather large Downtown without the front pocket on the top of the 'jeans display cubicle' for $1399.  HTH!


----------



## authenticplease

^^Have you checked with Posh on Main(www.poshonmain.com), Jeffrey(call Terrence in ATL) and Browns Fashions(www.brownsfashions.com)?


----------



## Palala

Hi there

Can anyone PM me if you see a besace in crack gold or black on sale? Thank you!


----------



## pooh1001a

Hi ladies - NM just listed a Large Black Leather Muse for $1203 in the Sale section, down from $1795 retail.


----------



## yslalice

Palala said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can anyone PM me if you see a besace in crack gold or black on sale? Thank you!


 
there's a cracked gold besace listed on bluefly right now


----------



## yslalice

the TJMaxx in Dallas on 75 across from Northpark has a Navy Roady for $1099 or so - gorgeous! Also a tri-colour downtown (don't remember price, sorry).


----------



## Palala

Hi there

I saw the listing on bluefly.. Was hoping I can find one under 1k instead..thanks for informing!


----------



## randr21

Palala said:


> Hi there
> 
> I saw the listing on bluefly.. Was hoping I can find one under 1k instead..thanks for informing!


 
ok, just saw this post.


----------



## prettylady

anyone see a ymail wallet???? on sale?


----------



## moshi_moshi

YSL on Rue La La today @ 11am


----------



## lmnyc05

does anyone know if there will be a 2nd markdown?  about to purchase a bag online, but wondering if i should wait....  thx....


----------



## love2shop_26

Just an FYI, looks like some items are marked down to 50% now on the site.  The shoes aren't but some bags and other accessories are.


----------



## chery08

any idea if they ship overseas?


----------



## love2shop_26

I need to make a correction as it looks like the prices reverted back to its original sale prices. UGH! I don't know what happened. I was going to buy the cosmetic case for $149 and now it's back up to $229!


----------



## Ryki

love2shop_26 said:


> I need to make a correction as it looks like the prices reverted back to its original sale prices. UGH! I don't know what happened. I was going to buy the cosmetic case for $149 and now it's back up to $229!


 
It's back to $149


----------



## love2shop_26

Ryki said:


> It's back to $149



I just saw that!!!!   I'm buying this baby before they mess it up again


----------



## shanni

Is there any hope of the luggage color tribute sandal going on sale ever?


----------



## love2shop_26

Bellevue, WA Nordstrom had one large Easy bag in green lizard print suede for $7xx. They also had the cream hobo for $1,0xx.  Sorry, don't remember the exact prices


----------



## camilliepoo

shanni said:


> Is there any hope of the luggage color tribute sandal going on sale ever?



Hi Shanni,
I'm guessing you are set on the luggage color, but I noticed the Camel color is on sale:  http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...P-Patent Platform Sandal 105 mm in Camel.aspx

HTH!


----------



## zashikibuta

Hello

~Looking for a Besace in chocolate brown leather...preferably at a discounted price?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## shanni

camilliepoo said:


> Hi Shanni,
> I'm guessing you are set on the luggage color, but I noticed the Camel color is on sale:  http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...P-Patent Platform Sandal 105 mm in Camel.aspx
> 
> HTH!



Thanks so much Camilliepoo, I did see that color too and it looks lovely but I have been drooling over the luggage ones forever so I guess I might try and wait, thanks though. I did call a store and she said probably not but it would be in the spring if they did go on sale


----------



## floridagal23

Hi everyone-
If anyone sees a black muse (medium or large) on sale in the NYC area, please let me know. I completely missed the sale in the boutiques and would rather have a discount v. waiting for saks spend some get some. Thanks!


----------



## aimond

Small patent Obi Bow bag half price, also some dwontowns and the nubuck croco muse
http://www.flannelsfashion.com/c46441/Womens-bags.html


----------



## randr21

croc embossed blk patent downtown at bg.com for 50% off!


----------



## love2shop_26

randr21 said:


> croc embossed blk patent downtown at bg.com for 50% off!


Gone already!


----------



## zat

I wonder if anyone knows when the sale will end at YSL boutique at the 57th street? & would be there a further reduction after christmas???
Happy Holidays everyone =)


----------



## love2shop_26

I believe everything's already marked down the second time. I don't know when the sale ends at the boutiques. 



zat said:


> I wonder if anyone knows when the sale will end at YSL boutique at the 57th street? & would be there a further reduction after christmas???
> Happy Holidays everyone =)


----------



## Noegirl05

Can you all help me find a Muse II on sale! I am open to different colors!


----------



## floridagal23

floridagal23 said:


> Hi everyone-
> If anyone sees a black muse (medium or large) on sale in the NYC area, please let me know. I completely missed the sale in the boutiques and would rather have a discount v. waiting for saks spend some get some. Thanks!


 
I wanted to edit this somehow..I am now looking for a medium sized black patent easy on sale or included in some kind of gift certificate or major cashback back deal. My Saks SA is also keeping an eye out for EGC. Thanks!


----------



## ssangit

zashikibuta said:


> Hello
> 
> ~Looking for a Besace in chocolate brown leather...preferably at a discounted price?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!!



zashikibuta, I would call the outlets to see if they have one.  The last time I was looking for one, they did.  Give them a ring and if possible, let us know what deals they have going on!


----------



## zat

love2shop_26 said:


> I believe everything's already marked down the second time. I don't know when the sale ends at the boutiques.


 
thank you love2shop26


----------



## kiki119

... for the Ladies in Toronto Canada,
there is a Small Downtown in Teal Embossed Suede at Holt Renfrew Bloor St. as of this morning
699 (if you have HR amex - additional 10%)

they had two, and I bought one


----------



## Charmed05

kiki119 said:


> ... for the Ladies in Toronto Canada,
> there is a Small Downtown in Teal Embossed Suede at Holt Renfrew Bloor St. as of this morning
> 699 (if you have HR amex - additional 10%)
> 
> they had two, and I bought one


 
lucky you, what a great price for a beautiful bag!


----------



## vesna

kiki119 said:


> ... for the Ladies in Toronto Canada,
> there is a Small Downtown in Teal Embossed Suede at Holt Renfrew Bloor St. as of this morning
> 699 (if you have HR amex - additional 10%)
> 
> they had two, and I bought one


kiki, your finds are incredible, and your tempo of scoring amazing bags is also amazing


----------



## Loquita

Gorgeous, gently loved patent red Downtown (I'm not sure of the size) for 50% off now at the avelle.com  outlet sale!!  Use the code "FAST15" for an extra 15% off.  

_Just one left...

_They allow returns, and all of the bags are authentic.  What a TDF color/style combo!!! 

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...tote/13553/3080/2222&posRow=3&posCol=2&page=1


----------



## RaspberryJam

Has anyone seen any Y-mail wallets around?


----------



## Loquita

RaspberryJam said:


> Has anyone seen any Y-mail wallets around?



Hmmm....I see them occasionally on Bluefly.


----------



## netski

Went to NYC boutique on 57th street yesterday. The y-mail wallets were not on sale, but they did have brown leather and black leather "Y" wallets for close to 60% off. I think they were in the 350 dollar range. Lots of python muse and muse II bags on sale too, in cream and beige colors. Everything in the second room was on sale at second markdown.


----------



## vesna

RaspberryJam said:


> Has anyone seen any Y-mail wallets around?



there is one genuine on ebay right now for a fair price, it is a coin purse, exactly the same which  I have and use for everything, money, cards.....(not my ayction, it is authentic thought)

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-Y...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f023d2d8


----------



## Loquita

If you call your local Nordie's they still have a few (I think just one at this point) beige Zip Hobos, plus several in white at $630 or less!!!


----------



## Loquita

Lovely, brand new black patent drawstring cannage at Ann's Fabulous Finds.

$995, or you can pay for it in three installments via layaway:

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/black_patent_cannage


----------



## juneping

floridagal23 said:


> I wanted to edit this somehow..I am now looking for a medium sized black patent easy on sale or included in some kind of gift certificate or major cashback back deal. My Saks SA is also keeping an eye out for EGC. Thanks!



i am also looking for a good deal on medium easy...can you PM me once you hear from your SA?? i live in NYC as well. TIA!!


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3054110...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6024422&P=1

YSL pumps
$296.82 Cdn !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loquita

Gorgeous black pebbled Zip Hobo at Overstock!!

$1,199.00 (but I bet some codes could be found elsewhere):

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ne-Hobo-Designer-Handbag/4146359/product.html


----------



## jujuto

For those who would like to buy a first Mombasa at cheap price : 
A black leather Mombasa is for sale in a dépôt-vente in Paris (16ème) and on Ebay.
The seller Enchère-expert is a known and serious salesman in France.
That could be a good opportunity : 38 at the moment ...
Link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200421316383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT :


----------



## authenticplease

Madison LA has just marked down quite a few things! And shipping is free on orders over $150.....I would imagine if you are outside of CA then there is no sales tax!

The LOVER bag in Sage to $647
http://www.madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=9029

The Zippy bag in cream to $797
http://www.madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=8618

Leopard silk scarf to $137
http://www.madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=8884

Aliama emb Lizard pumps to $347
http://www.madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=9029

Aliama ankle boots in grey for $625
http://www.madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=9545

Black elastic Divine boots for $447
http://www.madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=9804

and a few other styles in shoes


----------



## jujuto

I search a small bow (2009). There is one on ysl.com but they don't deliver in France ...
Please help me  Happy new year


----------



## love2shop_26

jujuto said:


> I search a small bow (2009). There is one on ysl.com but they don't deliver in France ...
> Please help me  Happy new year



Do you not have a boutique there?  Does YSL not have a site for France? I haven't tried it since I only go on the US site.  

I'm not sure what we can do here either.  Perhaps you can contact their customer service and find out if they can do something for you.


----------



## jujuto

love2shop_26 said:


> Do you not have a boutique there?  Does YSL not have a site for France? I haven't tried it since I only go on the US site.
> 
> I'm not sure what we can do here either.  Perhaps you can contact their customer service and find out if they can do something for you.



Thank you for your answer love2shop 
No its strange but we haven't a french ysl boutique. 
I have contacted the customer service to know if they can be make an exception to deliver in France... I hope so ! 
The sales in France beginnen  in a few days but its really difficult to manage to have a bag. The French customers are as crazy in sales period


----------



## trishaluvslv

i was at the YSL outlet at the Desert Hills Premium outlet Mall today (near palm springs, CA, in Cabazon, CA actually)..  they had so much, it was amazing! I am trying to recall everything i touched  

they has two darling mini downtown totes, one metallic bronze, one dark metallic silver, a mini dark gold majorelle that was* precious*, a multi-color metallic leather mini majorelle, a dove grey nubuc muse two(medium i think), a fuschia degrade suede croc embossed muse and a medium muse two, a grey lizard clutch (with the toggle closure), a stunning crackle gold leather majorelle (i think it was $899 on sale, sooo gorgy) and a Fuschia Patent Leather Majorelle, a Large Leopard Haircalf Tribute tote, a nude Patent Leather Large Tribute tote $499, a medium patent leather Nude tribute tote, a mini Grey patent leather Tribute tote (it was so precious), a medium and a large ivory ostrich leather Muse and the most stunning mini-muse in Midnight blue crocodile (sorry, i didn't get the $$).  They also had a gorgeous medium black embossed/carved harcalf downtown tote plus many medium and large downtown totes in blue metallic, silver metallic, bone and black patent, etc...a croc embossed LArge Black patent tribute tote...

they had a few pair of the lower heeled tribtoo black patent pump with the blue inside and outer sole (maybe size 39, 40, 41) and a red leather pair of tribute sandal in size 35 with the higher heel.

I tried to remember as much as possible, sorry, i wish i could recall all the prices, but the prices seemed to be at least 50% off retail, i know the tribute tote in the large nude patent was $499 (regularly $975 I think) becasue she came home with me!  

Ask for Susana, (951) 922-8026


----------



## authenticplease

I popped into the TJMaxx at Merchants Walk in Marietta last night and they have a medium DT in teal leather with pocket on the front(it did have surface scratching that should condition out) marked down from $1299 to $779.  I have a photo taken with my phone that won't post for some reason....PM me with your email addy if you want me to forward it to you.  Might be worth checking out if you are interested and in the area......I do not believe they ship.


----------



## elainerkitty

A good number of YSL bags on sale on mytheresa.com.


----------



## anne1218

Peggy Urban with Nordstrom in Seattle still have the camel color YSL love tote, the one with the 2 handles for 60% off, I tried to post the pic she sent me but the file is too large I can't post it, if you want to see the pic, you can PM me and I can forward you the email.


----------



## anteaterquaker

i will be returning this YSL lover to saks in phoenix this friday (tomorrow) if anyone interested please PM me for SA info


----------



## angelalam5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320471682703&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


*NWT Oversized Muse!*


----------



## authenticplease

Pailette Optic Downtown at MyTheresa for $1113.

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...=USD&quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=131427370


----------



## ikny

As of 6pm today there was a black zipper hobo in Saks NYC on the first floor.


----------



## hotstar16

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/sale-bags.html

Square muse bag in black - $977 
Lover bag - $499 (I was told the brown had been sold so I think only black is left)


----------



## angelalam5

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-YSL-Yves-Sa...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9dc66a07

*NWT Muse!*


----------



## mrsKash

YSL Muse and a few other bags 20% off today only at Nordstrom San Jose.


----------



## anne1218

just called, they said nothing in ysl on sale...i'm looking for a medium downtown and the easy bag


----------



## mrsKash

anne1218 said:


> just called, they said nothing in ysl on sale...i'm looking for a medium downtown and the easy bag


It was Sat only. I saw it at like 8 pm. The manager is great there she might be able to honor it still?!


----------



## am2022

So how much were the tribute pumps again?

thanks . i might call later today.



trishaluvslv said:


> i was at the YSL outlet at the Desert Hills Premium outlet Mall today (near palm springs, CA, in Cabazon, CA actually).. they had so much, it was amazing! I am trying to recall everything i touched
> 
> they has two darling mini downtown totes, one metallic bronze, one dark metallic silver, a mini dark gold majorelle that was* precious*, a multi-color metallic leather mini majorelle, a dove grey nubuc muse two(medium i think), a fuschia degrade suede croc embossed muse and a medium muse two, a grey lizard clutch (with the toggle closure), a stunning crackle gold leather majorelle (i think it was $899 on sale, sooo gorgy) and a Fuschia Patent Leather Majorelle, a Large Leopard Haircalf Tribute tote, a nude Patent Leather Large Tribute tote $499, a medium patent leather Nude tribute tote, a mini Grey patent leather Tribute tote (it was so precious), a medium and a large ivory ostrich leather Muse and the most stunning mini-muse in Midnight blue crocodile (sorry, i didn't get the $$). They also had a gorgeous medium black embossed/carved harcalf downtown tote plus many medium and large downtown totes in blue metallic, silver metallic, bone and black patent, etc...a croc embossed LArge Black patent tribute tote...
> 
> they had a few pair of the lower heeled tribtoo black patent pump with the blue inside and outer sole (maybe size 39, 40, 41) and a red leather pair of tribute sandal in size 35 with the higher heel.
> 
> I tried to remember as much as possible, sorry, i wish i could recall all the prices, but the prices seemed to be at least 50% off retail, i know the tribute tote in the large nude patent was $499 (regularly $975 I think) becasue she came home with me!
> 
> Ask for Susana, (951) 922-8026


----------



## nymifashion

I'm not sure if this should go someplace else so hopefully a Mod will move it if so. 

Anyway, I went to the 57th St store today and they still have lots of bags on sale.  The stamped croc suede downtown in gray small and large, large black patent croc print downtown, black patent tribute in large size, gray patent tribute in small size, Muse II in white leather, Muse II in brown patent two sizes plus several more.  Prices are at least 50% off the black patent croc downtown was just under $1000, but I didn't ask about the rest.  Ended up leaving empty handed, nothing I loved enough to buy.


----------



## anne1218

^^thanks! I called and they told me only the muse II left...who should I talk to do u 
know?


----------



## anne1218

mrsKash said:


> It was Sat only. I saw it at like 8 pm. The manager is great there she might be able to honor it still?!


 
I called yesterday and stephanie told me No...she wasn't very accomodating.


----------



## anne1218

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sorry, you meant where's the Majorelle, right?
> 
> The sale bags are just mixed in with the regular priced ones.
> 
> Here's the Majorelle:
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout... Top Handle Bag in Black or Camel Patent.aspx


 
this is still on sale for 700 ish, certain bags on their website are still on sale, like the mini downtown in certain colors..u just have to keep on clicking on the color for it to display the sale price..


----------



## mrsKash

anne1218 said:


> I called yesterday and stephanie told me No...she wasn't very accomodating.


I saw the sign there today too  :weird: . The manager is Souzan. I'm going to call for you what are you looking for? 
If you want PM me.


----------



## anne1218

Cosmopolitan said:


> YSL.com has the medium Raspail tote in silver for $499
> http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/Tote-Bag/P-Medium Tote in Silver.aspx


 
This link is still available..


----------



## anne1218

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D16353

Medium bowler in beige for $898


----------



## lolitablue

Any Muses on sale.  Need something in a neutral color!!!


----------



## anne1218

bluefly additional 10% off ends today, and the YSL store in NYC has sale stuff left...


----------



## anne1218

goodmornin said:


> On the other hand.. this majorelle is really cheap.. $499 for the gold Medium.
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...tructured Top Handle Bag in Gold Leather.aspx


 

This link still works!


----------



## mrsKash

anne1218 said:


> This link still works!


I'm SO SO SO tempted!


----------



## anne1218

^^get it, such a good deal...I think i'm the only crazy TPFers on here that has all the time and go thru all the pages of this thread..from pg. 1 to recent to look for good deals as I'm on a hunt for a medium downtown and easy bag on sale!


----------



## mrsKash

The other one hasn't even arrived yet. I'm trying so see how I would break the news to DH. hahaha Is this the larger one?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

anne1218 said:


> This link still works!





anne1218 said:


> I think i'm the only crazy TPFers on here that has all the time and go thru all the pages of this thread..from pg. 1 to recent to look for good deals as I'm on a hunt for a medium downtown and easy bag on sale!



^I'm afraid that you might get disappointed by calling up all these old sale links. Even if the old links still technically work, I doubt that some of these items are actually still available on YSL.com. For instance, that gold Majorelle says "available for preorder," but since the Majorelle reportedly has been discontinued, I doubt that it will ever come back in stock or that they'll fulfill the order. (YSL.com has a very uneven record of fullfilling orders of sale merchandise to begin with--they often show bags as available that are actually out of stock, and they don't update the online inventory often.) Just trying to save you some heartache here. If you are hunting for a sale bag, its better to look at the most recent posts in this thread or to start searching the online retailers' current "live" sale merchandise yourself.


----------



## anne1218

^^thanks for the heads up...I ordered the medium tribute in white for $399 and I've been so excited all day...sigh..


----------



## eorchid

So glad I found this thread! I'm new to YSL and have recently discovered that I adore all of the line, especially the medium Muse Two in gray suede and the Easy bag in navy leather...wow. These are all just gorgeous bags! I'll be checking here for deals as I save up and hoping to find something.


----------



## mrsKash

anne1218 said:


> ^^thanks for the heads up...I ordered the medium tribute in white for $399 and I've been so excited all day...sigh..



If it goes through let me know I want to use an old link too.


----------



## auu1807

Hi
I am looking for Ysl Muse Two-Flap in black. If anyone see this one avalible on sale please let me know


----------



## anne1218

U mean this one?? if so, Nordstrom in San Jose has one left for 60% off...comes out to 600 I think...


----------



## kiss_p

anne1218 said:


> U mean this one?? if so, Nordstrom in San Jose has one left for 60% off...comes out to 600 I think...


 I think it may already be sold.  I called and they said that they only had a "shiny" (patent) rive gauche in black on sale for $949, regular $1595.


----------



## auu1807

Yes this is the one the I try to looking for. BUt I called them. I was sold.Thanks


----------



## Vixy

Desperately looking for a sale muse two! I called up a few places and no luck so far. I am open to colors aside from the white. Please PM me if you come across one. Thanks!!


----------



## thithi

I saw that ****** marked down the brown medium studded y-rock bag to about $1500.


----------



## anne1218

auu1807 said:


> Yes this is the one the I try to looking for. BUt I called them. I was sold.Thanks



Call nordstrom at the Santa Anita fashion in Arcadia CA I saw it at 8 pm tonight ask for Michael if u don't get him tell them to look for it in the back as they put a few bags left in the back room that bag is now 600 something hurry up!


----------



## anne1218

Vixy said:


> Desperately looking for a sale muse two! I called up a few places and no luck so far. I am open to colors aside from the white. Please PM me if you come across one. Thanks!!



Ysl store in NYC still got 2 left on sale


----------



## mrsKash

Has anyone seen a majorelle at a great price?!?! I think I'm ready to buy. The ysl site had one "on back order for sale"?!?!? 
TIA!


----------



## anne1218

^^YSL mod is right, I got a call from YSL yesterday saying they can't complete my order as they are not getting any more of those bags..your best bet is Ebay as YSL has continued that line, I think.


----------



## anne1218

mrsKash said:


> Has anyone seen a majorelle at a great price?!?! I think I'm ready to buy. The ysl site had one "on back order for sale"?!?!?
> TIA!


 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-violet-patent-leather-majorelle-bag--1.aspx


----------



## auu1807

anne1218 said:


> Call nordstrom at the Santa Anita fashion in Arcadia CA I saw it at 8 pm tonight ask for Michael if u don't get him tell them to look for it in the back as they put a few bags left in the back room that bag is now 600 something hurry up!


 
THank you I just called. But it was sold


----------



## anne1218

^^sorry, that was quick though...saw it still there right at closing time..


----------



## auu1807

anne1218 said:


> ^^sorry, that was quick though...saw it still there right at closing time..


 NO... I am very appreciatse your help to let me know.


----------



## shaintell

teal snake embossed easy bag is at NM  in Washington state.  price is $532. Call Sarah Rose 425.452.3300.

tried to insert a pic but couldn't


----------



## juneping

^^OMG..that's great price...


----------



## zashikibuta

Hello...I'm getting over my besace (slowly) as there have been no great leads. 


Can anyone spot a patent easy?? (black or brown)


----------



## happy942

Have you searched the bay?


----------



## thithi

^ I saw one on bonanzle not too long ago as well.


----------



## zashikibuta

i thought bonanzle was for fakes?


----------



## happy942

Nope, it much like *bay, just lesser known.


----------



## juneping

^^and lesser fee....


----------



## anne1218

shaintell said:


> teal snake embossed easy bag is at NM in Washington state. price is $532. Call Sarah Rose 425.452.3300.
> 
> tried to insert a pic but couldn't


 
I got the bag couldn't be happier, thanks Shaintell...I've been looking for the bag on sale for the longest time and you made my day, thanks again...

I would prefer it in black or something, but I don't have any bag in that color and material, so it's perfect, so awesome, thanks again!!!


----------



## juneping

^^can you post some pictures (modeling pics would be even better) after you receive the bag?? would love to see some pics.


----------



## shaintell

anne1218 said:


> I got the bag couldn't be happier, thanks Shaintell...I've been looking for the bag on sale for the longest time and you made my day, thanks again...
> 
> I would prefer it in black or something, but I don't have any bag in that color and material, so it's perfect, so awesome, thanks again!!!


 

That's great.  I'm happy someone got it.  The price was a steal and what an awesome color.


----------



## anne1218

juneping said:


> ^^can you post some pictures (modeling pics would be even better) after you receive the bag?? would love to see some pics.


 
Yes, definitely, can't wait for it to come...i'm so excited.


----------



## mrsKash

anne1218 said:


> I got the bag couldn't be happier, thanks Shaintell...I've been looking for the bag on sale for the longest time and you made my day, thanks again...
> 
> I would prefer it in black or something, but I don't have any bag in that color and material, so it's perfect, so awesome, thanks again!!!





TEAL!!!! 
DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!
I'm so happy for you!


----------



## anne1218

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SAC-57-p-4963.html

Hurry, the black easy bag for $800 something..


----------



## nycgirl191

JoanShepp.com has the Y tote (small) online for only $499 in brown and black!  (On YSL.com the patent black is $699).

Final sale, though, so you better be sure!
http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product1077.html


----------



## anne1218

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SAC-57-p-4963.html

hurry, still there for $802... black easy bag


----------



## meganka

anne1218 said:


> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SAC-57-p-4963.html
> 
> hurry, still there for $802... black easy bag


 
do you know is this the small or medium size???


----------



## anne1218

^^that I don't know...look at the measurements...I'm still waiting for mine to come so I can't help you, ask the YSL mod


----------



## lilaggie02

Just got back from Saks in the Houston Galleria and they had a teal rectangular bag, I think it's the Y tote, for $511 as well a camal/tan colored sac for I believe $11XX. I kept going back and forth on the Y tote because it's such a great deal, but I really want a muse.  Hope a tpfer gets it!


----------



## rhogiela

anyone see any besace's on sale anywhere?


----------



## kiki119

Bronze/Gold YSL Basace  at Holt Renfrew Last Call in Canada!!!!

7xx with additional 50% off => so $37x... today only!! when I was leaving, they still have a few left!


----------



## lavagirl

hi kiki119, thanks for the post. any more YSL styles on sale aside from the besace?


----------



## kiki119

there was another cream embossed besace.. only additional 20% off (probably around 7xx)

I think that's it...


----------



## anne1218

lilaggie02 said:


> Just got back from Saks in the Houston Galleria and they had a teal rectangular bag, I think it's the Y tote, for $511 as well a camal/tan colored sac for I believe $11XX. I kept going back and forth on the Y tote because it's such a great deal, but I really want a muse. Hope a tpfer gets it!


 
Gone! hopefully it goes to a TPFer...but I got the black leather one for the same price. can't wait...hopefully it's in new condition..


----------



## babysweetums

does anybody know what heel heights the trib too pumps come in? thank you


----------



## shopholicgirl

Valerie of YSL Cabazon emailed me some new arrivals on sale:

i dont know how to post pictures yet so just listing them down here.. you may email or call her for pics.. 

*LARGE MUSE $999 - not sure of the colors - 1 is white and the other is kinda yellow/beige*
*OVERSIZE CHOCO MUSE$1,099 *
*OVERSIZE SUEDE$1,299 *
*black ZIP BAG - $799*
*LARGE Y-BOW BAG LOGO NYLON PRINT - $849 *
*BUFFALO GREY MUSE OVERSIZE* - $1099
*CROC EMBOSSED MUSE OVERSIZE* - $1,299

her contact:
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## mona_danya

Teak OS Muse:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Vintage_Vuittonitis/items/YSL_Oversize_Muse_in_Teak___STUNNING_leather_grain_


----------



## hk318

'



Yves Saint Laurent
Downtown Patent Tote
Original: 	$1,895.00
NOW: 	$852.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;jsessionid=2KMZWY4HQI2YSCQAAKSRADI?itemId=prod41380107&eItemId=prod41380107&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNs%253DDESIGNER%2526N%253D4294966809%252B252%252B417%252B478%252B605%252B4294962579%252B641%2526pageSize%253D160%2526_requestid%253D16503


----------



## lavagirl

YSL Woodbury: Presidents day sale will be 20% off accesories and 30% off RTW.  The Muse and downtown handbags are  EXCLUDED from the sale promotion. hope this helps!


----------



## juneping

babysweetums said:


> does anybody know what heel heights the trib too pumps come in? thank you



may be 5" and the platform is 1".....i guess.


----------



## tresjoliex

babysweetums said:


> does anybody know what heel heights the trib too pumps come in? thank you



There is the TribToo 80 and Tribtoo 105.

The 80's are close to 4 inches.


----------



## thithi

****** marked down the medium brown studded y-rock, $995 starting bid!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a04982576


----------



## llson

My SA from NMLC  just sent pics --YSL Gold Oversize Muse (13" tall, think it's oversize), at NMLC in Orlando for $853 -- also a black patent structured bag -- looks like something from the RG line - $987.  Sorry, can't get the pics to copy.  Call Gina at 407-264-2988.


----------



## am2022

YSL outlet CABAZON.... 

PRE SALE on going... extra 20% off

they still have a lot of besace, one zip bag and a lot of muse 2 with extra 20% off.

Call Susana Oseguera.  she is the sweetest... tell her ANNA from Oregon sent you.

 Susana Oseguera
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026


----------



## strawberry911

hi...
i am looking for YSL rive gauche tote..If anyone see this one avalible on sale please let me know
thank you sooo much...


----------



## strawberry911

lavagirl said:


> YSL Woodbury: Presidents day sale will be 20% off accesories and 30% off RTW.  The Muse and downtown handbags are  EXCLUDED from the sale promotion. hope this helps!





wut is RGW???
do you know if rive gauche tote will be on sale too???
thanks~~~


----------



## love2shop_26

^^RTW= Ready To Wear

If they have RGs it's prob included in the sale since the only exclusions are Downtown and Muse. You should call them to find out if they have any


----------



## lavagirl

its best to call/check the outlet if they still have the white rive  gauche on sale from $1099 with an additional 20%.....


----------



## ochie

amacasa said:


> YSL outlet CABAZON....
> 
> PRE SALE on going... extra 20% off
> 
> they still have a lot of besace, one zip bag and a lot of muse 2 with extra 20% off.
> 
> Call Susana Oseguera.  she is the sweetest... tell her ANNA from Oregon sent you.
> 
> Susana Oseguera
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026



do they also receive new shipments on shoes? thanks


----------



## shopholicgirl

From my SA, Valerie in YSL Cabazon

Medium Patent Leather -Bow - $799
Large Suede Dowtown $1,099

(sorry still dont know how to post pics.. no time to learn yet.. will do soon)

here's her contact:
Valerie
YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018

enjoy!


----------



## LovesYSL

What time of year is the YSL sample sale in NYC?


----------



## papertiger

Mon 6th Feb

London. Browns Labels for Less 

Lizard patchwork doctor's style bag (sorry don't remember the official name) 

Reduced from £4K to approx £2K


----------



## papertiger

Mon 6th Feb

London. Browns Labels for Less 

Lizard patchwork doctor's style bag (sorry don't remember the official name) 

Reduced from £4K to approx £2K


----------



## alliemia

Today I saw at the Nordstrom Rack, Source Mall, Westbury, NY

a YSL bag that was really nice, in a light camel color, great condition, i didn't see any flaws. I don't know the names of the YSL bags, sorry.

but i will describe, because it was a good price, and maybe someone is looking for this bag.

it was a rectangle shape, with a lock hanging in the middle of the front with a Y and I believe 2 pockets on the front of the bag. Also, a Y hangtag hanging off the side. top zip, silver hardware. and feet on the bottom.

It was I believe $497.


----------



## Guitargirl

Saw that BagAmbition.com has listed a bigger selection of YSL bags, incuding the Downtown Trolley!!  They're an online consignment site in the US, I found out about them last year from anther post.


----------



## saff

shopholicgirl said:


> From my SA, Valerie in YSL Cabazon
> 
> Medium Patent Leather -Bow - $799
> Large Suede Dowtown $1,099
> 
> (sorry still dont know how to post pics.. no time to learn yet.. will do soon)
> 
> here's her contact:
> Valerie
> YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018
> 
> enjoy!



Does anyone know how much the besaces are at Cabazon right now? I've emailed them, but due to time difference may not hear til Monday. Can you please tell me how you normally order from outlets? I'm in Australia and hoping that they'll ship internationally.

Thanks!


----------



## saff

Cabazon has the following besaces:

Black Volcano leather $899
Black Pony Hair $1299
Turquoise Pebbled $799
Chocolate Brown Pebbled $899
Brown Croc Nubuck - $799


----------



## aoshi_0514

are there any muse bags on sale?


----------



## marbella8

aoshi_0514 said:


> are there any muse bags on sale?



Yes, try the YSL Outlets in Woodbury and Cabazon.  They also go on sale at department stores at sale times.


----------



## Riahnna

Does anybody know when will they have another extra 20% off in outlets again? TIA


----------



## BgaHolic

Check it out ladies!  This one is a beauty.  I'm actually contemplating! I don't think I'm ready to hit the button yet but I hope one of you get it!!                    http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...ow-medium-hobo/cat960058/306510701/detail.fly


----------



## la fafinette

In my hunt for a chocolate suede (or ostrich....) Mombasa, I've stumbled upon these steals:


AFF: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/ysl/extra_large_camel_suede_mobassa?eZSESSIDshop=e8fb63be326d4ed798c02c367e1bec21 $350!

And, for my NYC ladies:
There's a lovely consignment shop called Margoth that has a beautiful black linen medium Mombasa with an all silver handle (a little like a Vincennes, but not quite) for $300! It's located in the UES, 81st St. between 3rd and 2nd Aves.

I would snap one (or both) of these up but I'm on a mission for my Chocolate!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Fyi everybody, in case you haven't noticed, there have been a TON of YSL bags on Bluefly.com this week, nearly 70 bags right now actually, including current season. Here are links for a few....

*ROADYS*

black http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-leather-stingray-handle-large-hobo/cat340068/307285301/detail.fly

black hidden chain http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-lambskin-Y-Now-large-hobo/cat340068/306510701/detail.fly

brown http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-dark-brown-lambskin-Y-Now-large-hobo/cat340068/307189001/detail.fly

red http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-red-pebble-lambskin-Y-Now-large-hobo/cat340068/305295101/detail.fly?referer=cjunction_2261907_10564040_


*MUSE TWOS*

mauve multi-color suede http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-mauve-croc-embossed-nubuck-Muse-Two-bag/cat340068/307284801/detail.fly

brown two tone http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-brown-embossed-suede-Muse-Two-top-handle-bag/cat340068/307284901/detail.fly

new orange from spring http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-orange-leather-and-canvas-New-Muse-Two-bag/cat340068/307034901/detail.fly


*VANITY BOWLERS*

black http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-calfskin-Vanity-large-bowler-bag/cat340068/307035001/detail.fly

tan http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-almond-calfskin-Vanity-large-bowler-bag/cat340068/307051701/detail.fly


*EASYS*

black zip detail http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-lambskin-Easy-zip-trim-medium-satchel/cat340068/307278401/detail.fly

black perforated http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-calfskin-perforated-Easy-medium-bag/cat340068/307051601/detail.fly


*EEL Y CLUTCHES*

grey http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-smoke-eel-embossed-Y-envelope-clutch/cat340068/307052201/detail.fly

off white http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-turtledove-eel-embossed-Y-envelope-clutch/cat340068/307052301/detail.fly


*Y TOTES*

brown http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-chestnut-leather-Y-strap-tote/cat340068/307218901/detail.fly

(and more)



*CHARM BAGS*

brown http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-brown-leather-Charm-medium-tote/cat340068/307035101/detail.fly

tan http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-tan-calfskin-Charm-small-baguette/cat340068/307035301/detail.fly


*BELLE DU JOUR WRISTLETS*

black http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-patent-YSL-mini-wristlet-case/cat340068/307051301/detail.fly

red http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-red-patent-YSL-mini-wristlet-case/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/307051401/detail.fly


PLUS SEVERAL *BESACES, RIVE GAUCHES, MUSES*, ETC......


----------



## vesna

brown suede Mombasa
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-dark-brown-suede-mombasa-horn-bag.aspx


----------



## vesna

$575
OS muse dark brown
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-dark-brown-leather-oversized-muse-bag.aspx


----------



## bagatfirstsight

Could anyone tell me whether the perforated easy tote on sale now at Bluefly is good price or not? Many thanks.

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Easy-medium-bag/cat60024/307051601/detail.fly


----------



## thithi

^ I was drooling over that one too... I don't know what the retail is, but there's a 10% off code out there.


----------



## saff

bagatfirstsight said:


> Could anyone tell me whether the perforated easy tote on sale now at Bluefly is good price or not? Many thanks.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Easy-medium-bag/cat60024/307051601/detail.fly



I tried on the perforated Easy just a couple of days ago. Looks a lot better IRL. Very soft leather. I would say it's a good deal as in Australia, it costs over $2,000!


----------



## nunvi

HI Ladies
Does anyone know where I can get a good deal of YSL Muse II Medium size in any multicolor croc?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## lolakitten

Two Great bags from a lovely TPFer!
Green Downtown:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mona_danya/items/YSL_Medium_Army_Green_Downtown_TPF_Member

Black Patent Muse:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mona_danya/items/YSL_Muse_Handbag__TPF_Member


----------



## vlore

*Brown Y-Rock Studded Large Easy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-YSL-Yves-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a05a41afa


----------



## camilliepoo

Easter Sale at YSL Woodbury Outlet through April 4!
30% RTW
15% off Accessories
845-928-2169
Ask for Michelle or Yvonne and tell them Camille sent you!


----------



## zhou_l

nunvi said:


> HI Ladies
> Does anyone know where I can get a good deal of YSL Muse II Medium size in any multicolor croc?
> Thanks a lot.




Hi 
I know that Cabazon outlet has a few suede croc muse two in medium size or large, and woodbury has a brown one. 
plus 15% off muse II this weekend!


----------



## crazybagmo

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/black_tribute_tote

AFF $600 Black Tribute


----------



## nunvi

Thanks a lot for your info.



zhou_l said:


> Hi
> I know that Cabazon outlet has a few suede croc muse two in medium size or large, and woodbury has a brown one.
> plus 15% off muse II this weekend!


----------



## tingtingng83

Has anyone seen a good deal on the besaces? There's a teal one at Woodbury but I'm looking for a lighter color. Thanks!


----------



## nymifashion

I know there have been several people looking for a tri colored Muse II and I came across one on Ebay today, $1250 with a best offer option. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Yves-Saint...H_Handbags?hash=item3a59b972e5#ht_1200wt_1167


----------



## camilliepoo

Woodbury had a grey one as of last weekend...not sure if its gone. Ask for Michelle and tell her Camille sent you. She's an awesome SA.


----------



## jujuto

*French "dépot-vente" : new and pre-owned YSL bags :*

 - http://www.sacdeluxe.fr/boutique/espace-vente/designer/d-p-t-vente-2.html
* NEW XL Black Y-mail bag : 530&#8364; (-48%)
* NEW black La bohème : 450&#8364; (-53%)
* NEW black Downtown : 830&#8364; (-52%)
* NEW beige patent Zippy hobo : 630&#8364; (-52%)

- http://www.opportunities.fr/index.php/sacs-a-main.html?brand=178&limit=all
* Muse II : brown/beige/grey : 970&#8364;
* brown suede Besace : 750&#8364;
* white suede La bohème 650&#8364;

- http://www.itbag.fr/marque/9-Yves_Saint_Laurent.html
*navy blue patent Majorelle 550&#8364;
*mini brown Mombasa 380&#8364;

- http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/index.php?page=121&q=yves+saint+laurent&x=0&y=0
* NEW beige Saint Tropez 395&#8364;
* NEW pink suede Mombasa 530&#8364;
* NEW white/bleu Downtown 660&#8364;
* Black volcano Besace 990&#8364;
* NEW mink Mombasa 895&#8364;
* NEW gold Majorelle 620&#8364;

- http://www.videdressing.com/marques/2258
* NEW grey Downtown 800 (-52%)
* Downtown 390&#8364; (-58%)
* Black Rive gauche 300&#8364; (-50%)
* Black Mombasa 275&#8364; (-60%)


----------



## babybel

Think this is the large Muse II in gold - http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...se-Two-large-tote/SEARCH/300956004/detail.fly

Small Fuchsia patent Easy - http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...lf-Easy-small-bag/SEARCH/306689701/detail.fly

Both are the last ones on Bluefly


----------



## lemon!

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know if the outlets have any Easy bags? (and how much?)
or the studded ones perhaps?

TIA!


----------



## zhou_l

lemon! said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know if the outlets have any Easy bags? (and how much?)
> or the studded ones perhaps?
> 
> TIA!




no. 
i called them a few days ago and was told that they almost have never got any easy bags.


----------



## jujuto

Great deal on Ebay : NEW Gold Bow Bag.
Seller is a nice person.

Item number:	270569496329
seller : christelmartin200878

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270569496329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kiss_p

Black Patent medium easy bag at Bluefly (it's rare to see the black at a discount):

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...Easy-medium-bag/cat60024/308135401/detail.fly

Check Deals & Steals for 10% off code or play the sweepstakes on the Bluefly home page to win a 10% off code.


----------



## saff

Hi, has anyone come across Pebbled Medium Easy in any boutiques? Thanks!


----------



## elainerkitty

Flannelsfashion.com has a bunch of YSL bags on sale.  Including a black easy with the zipper detail around the Y.


----------



## sillygooose

Does anyone know when the sale starts?? I recall it's somewhere in may?? TIA!!


----------



## bagatfirstsight

Has anyone seen a good deal on the besaces lately? Do YSL outlets accept the phone order?


----------



## saff

Bordeaux patent YSL Easy in Medium on Bluefly. I've seen this colour IRL and it was stunning.

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...asy-medium-bag/cat340068/308135201/detail.fly


----------



## love2shop_26

My SA at the Bellagio boutique said that the sale should be coming up at the end of the month.  They don't have a list of what'll be on sale yet but soon as I get her email I'll post info here.


----------



## zhou_l

the outlets have a sale for 25% off accessories (excluding muse and downtown and roady)
and 40% off clothing


----------



## konfetka24

Rodeo dr. Boutique is already preselling



sillygooose said:


> Does anyone know when the sale starts?? I recall it's somewhere in may?? TIA!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Do you happen to know what the discount percentage usually is? I'd like to pick up a Muse or Downtown (in a seasonal color - I believe those typically go on sale correct?). 

Also, do you know if during sale season its a better discount through the boutiques or through other retailers like Saks or Neiman Marcus?

Thanks!



konfetka24 said:


> Rodeo dr. Boutique is already preselling


----------



## alouette

FYI, my Saks SA found a sale bag that is ready to take home anytime.  Pearl smaller size Downtown with gold hardware - sale price is $677.

The color literally looks like a pearl - cross between white and cream with an alluring sheen and iridescence to it. Opalescence is the perfect word that comes to mind.  It's not the smallest size (evening bag type).   I would categorize it as the medium size.

Please call Norma at 602-955-8000 x5400 or email her at nrobertsaz@yahoo.com.
Please tell her Adrianna referred you.  Happy shopping.


----------



## love2shop_26

Typically it starts out about 30% off then leftovers get discounted further. I think dept stores mark them down about 40 off. I always wait til the 2nd cut and been lucky enough to get something good. 
And yes, it's usually the seasonal colors that go on sale. 



Zoe Bradley said:


> Do you happen to know what the discount percentage usually is? I'd like to pick up a Muse or Downtown (in a seasonal color - I believe those typically go on sale correct?).
> 
> Also, do you know if during sale season its a better discount through the boutiques or through other retailers like Saks or Neiman Marcus?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## paruparo

Im on the hunt for a red patent easy... are these still available in stores...?


----------



## Zoe Bradley

love2shop_26 said:


> Typically it starts out about 30% off then leftovers get discounted further. I think dept stores mark them down about 40 off. I always wait til the 2nd cut and been lucky enough to get something good.
> And yes, it's usually the seasonal colors that go on sale.



Thanks!


----------



## love2shop_26

Presale starts tomorrow at the boutique.  Some items included in the sale are:

Easy bags in fushia'esque (sorry I don't know the official color name), brown, and croc embossed

Peep toe slingback pumps (silver and gold colors)

Charm wristlet (pink and orange)

Wallets (I *think* they're from the Belle De Jour line)

This is the list i've gotten so far


----------



## BagLover21

They also have the white and bronze metallic Tribute Sandals on sale as well. Confirmed by Las Vegas boutique.


----------



## thithi

love2shop_26 said:


> Presale starts tomorrow at the boutique.  Some items included in the sale are:
> 
> Easy bags in fushia'esque (sorry I don't know the official color name), brown, and croc embossed
> 
> Peep toe slingback pumps (silver and gold colors)
> 
> Charm wristlet (pink and orange)
> 
> Wallets (I *think* they're from the Belle De Jour line)
> 
> This is the list i've gotten so far


Any idea what the first cut discount will be?  I'm hoping for 40%!


----------



## kylienarak

On the lookout for any Muse bag in medium or large, thank you! I can't believe they closed down the YSL store in SF... *sigh


----------



## love2shop_26

thithi said:


> Any idea what the first cut discount will be? I'm hoping for 40%!


 

I only asked the price on the wristlet and that's 40% off.  I emailed them again tho to about the other items.

For now these are the only items they have. This is at the Bellagio boutique.  They *might* get more items next week and if they do, I'll post it here.


----------



## love2shop_26

Nordstrom has very *few* pieces on sale @ 40% off.

At Downtown Seattle, they only have the Vanity satchel in brown and black leather.

Downtown Portland has the Oversized Muse, Vanity satchel, and Charms bag- see pics below

And I checked again with the Bellagio Boutique on the sale price and they said it's only 30% off.


----------



## alllove

Hello , ladies !
The CABAZON outlet has memorial day weekend sale right now.
Maybe the woodberry too ?
additional 25% off for accessory ! 
(muse and downtown are exclude though)
I'm not sure when is sale end.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

If anyone is in SG, the YSL sale will start tomorrow at the ION boutique!


----------



## alouette

Navy bubble leather Roady hobo on sale at Fashion Valley Nords, $8xx iirc...?

Also a brown smaller sized Roady hobo but didn't catch the price.


----------



## girlycharlie

- Easy M Patent $799 Dark Jade
- Easy M Patent $799 Violet

Contact Hisaka (Hawaii Boutique) @ 808.924.6900


----------



## alouette

alouette said:


> Navy bubble leather Roady hobo on sale at Fashion Valley Nords, $8xx iirc...?
> 
> Also a brown smaller sized Roady hobo but didn't catch the price.


 

Sale update:

Navy Roady is sold and the brown small Roady wasn't included.  Retails for $1295. Sorry for misinformation.


----------



## iluvmybags

alouette said:


> Sale update:
> 
> Navy Roady is sold and the brown small Roady wasn't included.  Retails for $1295. Sorry for misinformation.


actually, the PLATINA BROWN Small Roady IS on sale
originally $1295, 40% off
I know for sure that they have it at the following stores:

*Nordstrom Natick Collection (#531)*
290 Speen Street
Natick, MA 01760
(508) 318-2600

*Nordstrom at The Mall at Short Hills (#527)*
1200 Morris Turnpike
Short Hills, NJ 07078
(973) 467-1500


----------



## alouette

I have a two tone large Muse bag on hold for me at my Saks.  PM me if interested and will give SA info.  Silver h/w, black and dark brown leather, $976.  I think the "Y" is black and the rest is very dark brown.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Does anyone know when the YSL sale begins?  I vaguely remember it running concurrently with the Gucci sale, which has started.  Anybody know? thanks!


----------



## love2shop_26

^^Presale has already started at the boutiques and dept stores. In fact a few bags are already on sale on saks.com but you need an invite from Saks via email unless you can decode the link posted on the Deals/Steal forum.

Anyway, the actual YSL sale I thought starts tomorrow.


----------



## love2shop_26

Sale has begun online ladies.  Check it out!!!  http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Sale.aspx

ETA:  Only certain colors are on sale so you have to kinda go through each color to figure out which one.  Kinda sucks but hopefully they'll update to say which ones are on sale


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here was the official sale email that went out this morning:


----------



## LovePink

Nordstrom Natick collection : Handbag sale 
Hi all,

My SA just sent to me a facebook link for handbag on sale, there are all 40% off 

I can not remember how many time I deal with her, she is super sweet, located for me alot of of bag thru the system , and sucessful to placed an order. So don't hesitate to call her locate for you any style.

Please check it out, they do charge and send, please check out all the photo posted in facebook

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/a...a99e63c9929246


Main page :

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/p...s/354822096076


contact info :

Allie Hathaway 
Handbags & Designer Handbags
Natick Collection - 531
508-318-2600 ext. 1259
allison.j.hathaway@nordstrom.com


----------



## savvygirl1908

LovePink the links aren't working.  Can you repost them.


----------



## honeyshopper

The links are working under Lovepink's entry in the Deals section.


----------



## randr21

saw a camel colored small roady and mottled blue med muse at short hills nordstroms


----------



## jemk927

How much was the med blue muse?


----------



## bubbleloba

BG has YSL tribute sandals on sale in 40 and 41 for $532.  Orange and fushia colors only.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod49600062&eItemId=prod49600062&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=src_BG+Sale+Silo+Endeca+Landing&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D160%2526N%253D4294966847%2526icid%253Dsrc_BG%252BSale%252BSilo%252BEndeca%252BLanding%2526st%253Ds


----------



## saff

I'm desperate to get my hands on a pebbled leather medium Easy before I missed out again. I'm in Australia so am wondering if anyone can recommend a good SA at a store that would ship to Australia.

Does anyone know if the 2010 F/W pebbled leather are instores yet? 

Thanks


----------



## justMEEEEEE:)

Can you please tell me are tribute going to sale?


----------



## kiss_p

Small downtown on sale at Saks in green suede:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446226904&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709193&bmUID=1276263957563&ev19=1:24


----------



## 255medina

Barneys has the denim tribute sandal on sale at 40% off for $539 (originally $895).  It may be worth it to call the stores because I found a 36 even though that size wasn't listed online.

http://www.barneys.com/Tribute Sandal/500349032,default,pd.html


----------



## alouette

Returned a two tone black or dark brown (so dark I can't tell the diff) and medium brown Muse, large size with silver hardware to my Saks in Phx.  Call Norma at 602-955-8000 x5400.  Sale price is $976.


----------



## iluvmybags

Nordstrom Michigan Avenue (#220)
55 East Grand Avenue
Chicago, IL 60611
(312) 464-1515
(ask for DESIGNER Handbags)

I didn't look at the prices, but I would imagine they're around 40% off
they had a Black and a Beige (Taupe/Lt Tan) Easy on the sale table yesterday when I was there


----------



## curlizm487

Not sure what the name of this bag is, but it's a chained clutch
65% off at outnet.com
Original Price $1,495   Now $523.25

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/51036?cm_mmc=Email-_-FashionBuzz2-_-Denim100615-_-AM


----------



## jeshika

Tributes in Nude/Sable, Sz 37, now $509.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...lates%2FET1.jhtml%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D641%26rd%3D1


----------



## zhou_l

Hi Everyone!!

I've been looking for a leather easy in pink for a loong time...
not fuscia but more like a raspberry pink (with a little red tone)..

Does anyone know if there're any of them out there in dept/boutiques now??

I'd really appreciate it!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## love2shop_26

Yes, it's on sale at the boutiques and online

ETA:  It's this one right?  http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags/Easy/P-Patent-Easy-in-Multiple-Colors.aspx

This is the only one I know of that's on sale


----------



## zhou_l

Thanks. but i'm looking for a crest leather one..
just ordered two easy bags for my mom but I want another one for myself>_<


----------



## kiss_p

YSL Charms zip wallet in purple.  50% off of original price at net-a-porter:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61275


----------



## Cosmopolitan

kiss_p said:


> Small downtown on sale at Saks in green suede:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709193&bmUID=1276263957563&ev19=1:24



^This bag has been in the Saks sale since it started a couple of weeks ago, and I actually think it might be a mistake, because that looks like the dark green that YSL is doing for fall. (I think the navy Downtown in the same link was actually supposed to be on sale, because it was from the spring line???) 

Anyway, I've been mulling it over and finally decided I couldn't pass it up. Ordered it this morning.


----------



## love2shop_26

^^Congrats!!!!  Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Thank you!


----------



## shopgirl1010

Has anyone seen recently the Besage? (stores/outlet stores?) Desperate for one , thanks!


----------



## clare83nce

Saw this deal on a Singapore website...

http://www.theatticplace.com/product_view.php?category_id=0&product_id=1422


----------



## love2shop_26

Muse Two Ponyskin bag is GOING, GOING, GONE! on theoutnet.com:  https://www.theoutnet.com/am/goingG...mc=Email-_-TrendSpot1-_-CitySafari100623-_-AM

Current going price is $847!!!!  There's only 30 min left but it could sell out before then


ETA:  It's gone. Sold for $846!  Wonder if the lucky shopper's a tPFer.


----------



## ladyleisure

I don't own any YSL bags, but this one almost got me, its gorgeous

There's a brown/almond Vanity for $709.00

you can call either Sarah or Nancy 
@513-699-4190 ext 1255

Someone please take it away from Ohio, i dont want to see it, if its not on my arm


----------



## zhou_l

love2shop_26 said:


> Muse Two Ponyskin bag is GOING, GOING, GONE! on theoutnet.com:  https://www.theoutnet.com/am/goingG...mc=Email-_-TrendSpot1-_-CitySafari100623-_-AM
> 
> Current going price is $847!!!!  There's only 30 min left but it could sell out before then
> 
> 
> ETA:  It's gone. Sold for $846!  Wonder if the lucky shopper's a tPFer.



I missed it!!!!! I was baking cookies and watching it...:cry:
I clicked when it was about 800......I should not have checked my oven a little earlier!!


----------



## liquid_room

hello calling all HK ladies

any sales now?  I am going to HK next Thursday for a short trip. Harbour City here I come!

Thanks!


----------



## 8mc8

I can't remember, but does ysl.com do second markdowns? TIA!


----------



## zeogo

Does YSL.com promise availibility for things they don't have? Have they been cancelling any sale orders for lack of stock?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

zeogo said:


> Does YSL.com promise availibility for things they don't have? Have they been cancelling any sale orders for lack of stock?



^Yes, unfortunately, over the years several members have complained about ordering sale items and then getting a subsequent cancellation notice from YSL.com because they were out of stock. I haven't heard any reports of that happening during this current sale. I think that YSL has been working to improve their web operations.


----------



## alouette

Saw a couple pairs of Tribute sandals at my NM in Scottsdale.  Magenta in 37, $760 either 30 or 33% off and then an additional 25% off.  Also leopard print ponyhair Tributes that were 740 with an addt'l 25% off...?  I think that was the price.  Also in a size 37.

480-990-2100


----------



## dstb

I am still looking for tribute sandals in 38.5- wanted the painted orange or orchid, but now just want any color!


----------



## zeogo

Just called YSL Bal Harbour, associate was friendly and even offered to hold the item I'm after, too bad I already ordered it online, although I'm guessing this means it will be shipped? Is it possible to cancel online orders, couldn't find any way to do in my account.


----------



## love2shop_26

zeogo said:


> Just called YSL Bal Harbour, associate was friendly and even offered to hold the item I'm after, too bad I already ordered it online, although I'm guessing this means it will be shipped? Is it possible to cancel online orders, couldn't find any way to do in my account.



If it was a sale item then you can't.  I believe sale items are final


----------



## kiss_p

YSL small downtown in red, 60% off original price at Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446379323&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709193&bmUID=1278595666087&ev19=2:36

YSL bowler in Light Khaki, 60% off original price at Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446245795&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709193&bmUID=1278595955945&ev19=2:6


----------



## anne1218

both gone


----------



## zhou_l

anyone knows if there's any croc-embossed patent muse in large size in some store that would be more than 50% off ?


----------



## louch

Black Patent Muse (large) in like new condition $645
Link : http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-patent-leather-large-muse-bag.aspx


----------



## pretApri

My friend, also a fellow TPFer, has an almond nubuck Downtown bag on ebay for $700:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...WH_Handbags&hash=item3caf1fb0c5#ht_500wt_1154

I would've bought it myself, but I just got my dream bag, Muse 2, and should probably rest my wallet for a while  I've seen the bag in person, and it's gorgeous and still in new, beautiful condition. Obviously, I know it's 100% it's authentic, but if you request to see more photos of the bag, I'm sure he'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## jumalca

.


----------



## love2shop_26

Beyond the Rack has YSL accessories right now.  Some items included are the Vanity bowler, Charms Tote, and the nylon Muse.


----------



## xichic

i'm so sad i really wanted the Y mail zip wallet and all sold out by the time i got to it yesterday  now that i know it was discounted, i cant buy it full price.... ahh! anyone know if these wallets are the YSL outlets yet?



love2shop_26 said:


> Beyond the Rack has YSL accessories right now. Some items included are the Vanity bowler, Charms Tote, and the nylon Muse.


----------



## zhou_l

xichic said:


> i'm so sad i really wanted the Y mail zip wallet and all sold out by the time i got to it yesterday  now that i know it was discounted, i cant buy it full price.... ahh! anyone know if these wallets are the YSL outlets yet?



I think I've seen the Ymail wallets but not long ones...


----------



## grasshopper

I was at neiman marcus last call in San Diego, CA, the outlet mall near the Mexcian border. I saw a light grey patent Easy, in large. the price tag says original price is 2200 and it is marked down to 1095. It's in great condition.

However, I didn't know a large easy was priced at 2200 retail. I just want to share it in case someone is looking for that bag.


----------



## peachiesncream

has anyone seen the camel medium downtown?


----------



## Kuga

zhou_l said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I've been looking for a leather easy in pink for a loong time...
> not fuscia but more like a raspberry pink (with a little red tone)..
> 
> Does anyone know if there're any of them out there in dept/boutiques now??
> 
> I'd really appreciate it!!! Thank you!!!



You can buy from JAPAN 

http://www.buyma.com/item/4858125/


----------



## Kuga

Maybe you can find it in JAPAN

http://www.buyma.com/item/4858125/


----------



## Kuga

You can find it in USA

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...ferralID=a42fdaee-9c99-11df-b8fb-001b2166c62d


----------



## Tracky527

Green tribute sandals 37.5 at saks houston for around 300$. saw them this afternoon!


----------



## jen_sparro

Has anyone seen the Muse II in multicolour (blue/pink/green) buffalo leather anywhere (either size)?


----------



## soleilbrun

jen_sparro said:


> Has anyone seen the Muse II in multicolour (blue/pink/green) buffalo leather anywhere (either size)?


 

I'm looking for this bag too. The cabazon outlet says they haven't had any for a while but they do have leather and patent ones in large and medium.  They are temptingly gorgeous.  Try them if you want a solid colored one.


----------



## purse-nality

from Valerie, Cabazon outlet...

_Hello,

We only received a OneEasy Bag,Chocolate Patent leather and it is an additional 20% off $995._


----------



## OrangeCounty

If anyone see a grey besace in size M, please let me know. I know I am so late on getting a besace but I really want one all of a sudden. TIA!


----------



## lolakitten

Black Patent Tributes - 39/9
http://cgi.ebay.ca/YSL-Tribute-blac...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lovely & trustworthy lady


----------



## soleilbrun

A few listings from Valeria at the Cabazon outlet.


----------



## soleilbrun

And a few more:


----------



## soleilbrun

Last but not least:


----------



## willowsmom

The ostrich muse is to die for!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Thanks for posting. I'm surprised that a Scoop bag made it to the outlet.


----------



## lolakitten

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-black-patent-leather-sandals-/120607482890?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes

Fixed link - apparently the other I posted was not working.

Black Patent Tributes - 9 - great lady, like new.


----------



## chching

soleilbrun said:


> And a few more:


 
Could you give me the phone number or your SA's email address?Thanks a lot.


----------



## soleilbrun

chching said:


> Could you give me the phone number or your SA's email address?Thanks a lot.


 It is not really my contact, I found her infor on this thread a few posts back.  Her name is Valerie.

Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018
e-mail:
YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com

Happy shopping!!


----------



## jujuto

The last one : multicolor croc Muse 2 (purple, lilas, pink) on yoox (818 instead of 1695)


----------



## yslalice

thanks for posting the outlet finds! the scoop bag is gorgeous!

has anyone seen a good deal on a leopard ysl? maybe a majorelle?


----------



## peachiesncream

anyone seen a cognac ysl muse anywhere?


----------



## zhou_l

peachiesncream said:


> anyone seen a cognac ysl muse anywhere?



I think the beverly hills one got 2 in 2-3 weeks ago..wondering if they were sold now..


----------



## chching

Wow, Thanks a lot!

I tried to grab the os Muse in black with silver H, But it was already gone.



soleilbrun said:


> It is not really my contact, I found her infor on this thread a few posts back. Her name is Valerie.
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018
> e-mail:
> YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com
> 
> Happy shopping!!


----------



## buim87

ude tribute sandals
://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270623206397


----------



## jujuto

Hi everybody ! 
Has anyone seen a good deal for a croc Besace (brown or praline) ?
TIA. Julie


----------



## jujuto

yslalice said:


> Hi yslalice !
> 
> 2 Gold Majorelles :
> http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/sac-majorelle-d-yves-saint-laurent-yves-saint-laurent.shtml (620)
> http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/sac-majorelle-yves-saint-laurent.shtml (590)


----------



## Joyyy

soleilbrun said:


> A few listings from Valeria at the Cabazon outlet.



Soleibrun do you know how much the YSL Easy was? And whether if I call the outlet they can arrange for it to be shipped internationally?

Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Joyyy said:


> Soleibrun do you know how much the YSL Easy was? And whether if I call the outlet they can arrange for it to be shipped internationally?
> 
> Thanks!


 
The easy is $699.  You can ask if they ship internationally, I don't know off hand.  For the other bags, if you place your mouse arrow on the image the name and price appears.  Good luck for the bag.


----------



## jujuto

On Yoox :

- Emma in black patent leather (468&#8364
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/YVES+...2FA4E164/rr/1/cod10/45141249TL/sts/sr_women80
- Lover bag in black leather (659&#8364
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/YVES+...2FA4E164/rr/1/cod10/45140961TR/sts/sr_women80
- Last tricolor croc Muse 2 in suede (818&#8364 (It is not listed on yoox (strange ! secret product...). Then here is the link of the one that I bought :
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=...eambox80&areaid=74&id_code=2133310_14_1_MD_-1


----------



## jujuto

On vestiairedecopines.com :

- Amazing Blue croc Muse 2 in suede (950&#8364
http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/muse-two-yves-saint-laurent-yves-saint-laurent.shtml

- black Muse Wallet (120&#8364
http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/portefeuille-cartes-en-cuir-vachette-noir-yves-saint-laurent.shtml


----------



## soleilbrun

A new message from Valerie at the Cabazon outlet.

WE ONLY HAVE ONE MEDIUM MUSE PYTHON BAG AND IT IS $1,799. IT IS BLACK AND ONLY 100 WERE MADE IN THE ENTIRE COMPANY! 


        VALERIE


----------



## girlycharlie

^^ DROOL 

Wish it was a bigger size


----------



## am3n3

jujuto said:


> On Yoox :
> - Last tricolor croc Muse 2 in suede (818) (It is not listed on yoox (strange ! secret product...). Then here is the link of the one that I bought :
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=...eambox80&areaid=74&id_code=2133310_14_1_MD_-1


What's the method for buying this one if it's not listed on Yoox? Thanks in advance!


----------



## vesna

am3n3 said:


> What's the method for buying this one if it's not listed on Yoox? Thanks in advance!


 
I tried Yoox and if you select the country where the bag is available they do not ship to yours (I almost finished check-out when they directed me to select my country). When I went to Yoox Canada site they had completely different bags, not the one I wanted.


----------



## am3n3

So bizarre: I did find this sold-out bag on Yoox's US site:
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/YVES+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45140180FH/sts/sr_women80

But on one occasion it showed me a blue snakeskin version, but then the white when I clicked on the same link moments later.  Oh well :shame:


----------



## vesna

am3n3 said:


> So bizarre: I did find this sold-out bag on Yoox's US site:
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/YVES+...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45140180FH/sts/sr_women80
> 
> But on one occasion it showed me a blue snakeskin version, but then the white when I clicked on the same link moments later. Oh well :shame:


 
I know, happened to me too with Diesel canvas tote in two colors available, but after colors changed, suddenly  it was sold....probably the site is not updating well, still better than buying on some  sites and they do not ship but later tell you tht it was sold out in the first place


----------



## piglets

Hi ladies! Has anybody seen Muse 2 croc-embossed, possibly the one that has leather flap? I've been looking for it everywhere but cant find it  

TIA


----------



## am3n3

piglets said:


> Hi ladies! Has anybody seen Muse 2 croc-embossed, possibly the one that has leather flap? I've been looking for it everywhere but cant find it


Yes, but unfortunately (for Piglets) I saw them in at the YSL outlet Bicester Village (UK) today.

It currently has in stock 2 large Muse Two styles: one in a dark reddish-brown patent (can't find pics of one to show), and the other in Praline Croco-Embossed Suede (pic below), both priced at £625:





They also had the mini silver version for £255:






Luckily, Tourism South East were also conducting surveys with shoppers today, with a 10% VIP day card for our trouble, which I used straight away at YSL.

So thanks to the Bicester Village tourism desk informing me of the survey, and the YSL Outlet's super-friendly SA Holly who was happy to talk bags w/me and let me return several times to test the bag, I'm now a happy owner of the Praline  Croco-Embossed Suede, nicely-priced at £562.50.

 I can't remember the exact retail price the  display unit's price tag showed, but it was in the £1100's.  Holly mentioned that they can take names of customers who want to be informed of what bags come into the shop (new shipments on Thursdays), but neither she nor her manager can recall ever seeing the multicoloured versions in the shop since its opening in March.


----------



## piglets

Thanks *am3n3* for the info! 
I'm so happy for you!! The bag you got is VERY gorgeous and VERY good price 
It's such a shame we don't have YSL outlet here in Melbourne. Makes it a lot harder to find past season's bags


----------



## am3n3

If you'd like, I could call the outlet tomorrow & ask if they do telephone orders & ship overseas. It could work in your favour if GBP-AUD rates are still good, and also if Australian customs don't sting you for GST on imports.


----------



## PinkBlush10

Nice!!




am3n3 said:


> Yes, but unfortunately (for Piglets) I saw them in at the YSL outlet Bicester Village (UK) today.
> 
> It currently has in stock 2 large Muse Two styles: one in a dark reddish-brown patent (can't find pics of one to show), and the other in Praline Croco-Embossed Suede (pic below), both priced at £625:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had the mini silver version for £255:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, Tourism South East were also conducting surveys with shoppers today, with a 10% VIP day card for our trouble, which I used straight away at YSL.
> 
> So thanks to the Bicester Village tourism desk informing me of the survey, and the YSL Outlet's super-friendly SA Holly who was happy to talk bags w/me and let me return several times to test the bag, I'm now a happy owner of the Praline Croco-Embossed Suede, nicely-priced at £562.50.
> 
> I can't remember the exact retail price the display unit's price tag showed, but it was in the £1100's. Holly mentioned that they can take names of customers who want to be informed of what bags come into the shop (new shipments on Thursdays), but neither she nor her manager can recall ever seeing the multicoloured versions in the shop since its opening in March.


----------



## authenticplease

For the ATL ladies, TJM Buckhead store(near Lenox/Piedmont) had a large embossed choc brown sueded Muse 2 with silver hardware for $549 yesterday.  Great bag in excellent condition....on the end of the denim display in the designer section.


----------



## piglets

am3n3 said:


> If you'd like, I could call the outlet tomorrow & ask if they do telephone orders & ship overseas. It could work in your favour if GBP-AUD rates are still good, and also if Australian customs don't sting you for GST on imports.



That's so sweet of you but I've got a friend in London and she's gonna check it for me. Plus the custom here stinks! They can charge over 20% for the GST. But thank you so much for the offer!


----------



## margaritas

Reebonz.com is currently having a YSL event ending in about 16 hours. FYI, Reebonz is a private sales website based in Singapore but I believe they do ship overseas (certain countries only.)


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello, 
        We just received this med Easy white gold bag!! It's the only one and it is $1295 with an additional 20% off. We only have one, so it is on a first come bases. Original price was $1395 and now $1295 less 20% off. Please,feel free to call me if you should have any questions. 


Thank You, 

        Valerie


----------



## soleilbrun

Another from Cabazon

Once again, 
        these pieces are the only ones and they are on Popular Demand!!! Please,feel free to call me and place an order! Don't hesitate...chances are they will sell today!! 



Valerie 



Large Muse leather$1,099 from$1795 
Med patent leather muse$899 from$1395 
large bronze Easy $1595 from $1795(20%) 
white gold large Easy$1595 from $1795(20%) 
Oversize patent Muse$1099 from$1595 
Large Anaconda Muse$1899 from$3295


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie is prolific these days. Sorry photos too big this time.

DOWNTOWN BAGS ARE INCLUDED IN THE LABOR DAY SALE!! 20% OFF!!  VERY LIMITED IN STOCK!! WHEN CALLING..PLEASE ASK FOR ME,VALERIE 

OSTRICH BAGS$3,999 FROM $6,500(20%) OFF 
LARGE PONY HAIR EASY$1,399 FROM$2,600 
MED WHITE ANACONDA MUSE$1,799 FROM $3,250 
MED BLACK LEATHER MUSE$999 FROM$1,700


















Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## Jinsun

Can u list the downtown bags?  Thanks


----------



## Iheartbags4ever

Hello is this site authentic for YSL bags?  www.Luxevoute.com

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Swanky

This thread is for:
*$$$ Sales and Deals on YSL items! $$$
*
Please take care to post in the appropriate thread.


----------



## ailoveamour2000

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## love2shop_26

Hi,
*soleilbrun *is NOT the one selling the bags.  She just posted the pictures she received from Valerie who is the SA at the Cabazon YSL outlet.  You'd have to contact the outlet directly.  Here's their email:

YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com 

You should also delete your email addy here.  It's best not to post your personal info


----------



## bretaudot

Hi!I saw on ebay one croc embossed
http://www.purseblog.com/redirect/y...eambox80&areaid=74&id_code=2133310_14_1_MD_-1[
QUOTE=piglets;16384027]Hi ladies! Has anybody seen Muse 2 croc-embossed, possibly the one that has leather flap? I've been looking for it everywhere but cant find it  

TIA [/QUOTE]


----------



## bretaudot

(For piglets)
Hi! Are you looking for this one? ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250688455822&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## jujuto

- Y MAIL silver mirror : 50&#8364;
http://www.videdressing.com/produit/miroir-de-poche-yves-saint-laurent

- Y MAIL gold key ring : 50&#8364;
http://www.videdressing.com/produit/charms-bijoux-de-sac-yves-saint-laurent

- Y MAIL black or pony hair mini wallet : 40&#8364;
http://www.videdressing.com/produit...ves-saint-laurent-belle-de-jour#comment-17241


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lots of new YSL on Bluefly today, including some pre-fall/fall 2010 bags! http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z14012Z1abc/Ns-New|1||ProductId|1/list.fly

black Chyc bag!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-sheepskin-Chyc-shoulder-bag/cat60024/310681801/detail.fly

purple Roady
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-eggplant-pebble-goatskin-Roady-large-hobo/cat60024/309762001/detail.fly


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^more pre-fall/fall on Bluefly today

tan Muse Two
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-brown-calfskin-Muse-Two-medium-bag/cat60024/310710901/detail.fly

cognac Muse
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-cognac-calfskin-Muse-extra-large-tote/cat60024/309978601/detail.fly

olive Roady
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-dark-green-goatskin-Roady-large-hobo/cat60024/310104001/detail.fly

(and many more)


----------



## iluvmybags

wow -- surprised to see this on Blue Fly

A *BLACK* Lamb Skin Roady (only 1 available)
(Soft, bubbly leather!)
$1036

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-black-pebble-lambskin-Y-Now-large-hobo/cat60024/305537501/detail.fly

and this is a pretty color (altho I like the bubbly leather better!)
*EGGPLANT* Goat Leather Roady
$1036

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-eggplant-pebble-goatskin-Roady-large-hobo/cat60024/309762001/detail.fly


----------



## annajanina

hi guys! i am itching to get another ysl! either a muse, downtown or tribute. are there any sales? and anyone has contact with woodbury outlet? i was hoping to see their ysl stocks now


----------



## love2shop_26

Anything sales related is posted here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/sales-and-deals-on-ysl-items-407175-104.html

I think the next boutique and outlet sales is probably around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

annajanina said:


> and anyone has contact with woodbury outlet? i was hoping to see their ysl stocks now



The outlet contact info is available in another sticky at the top of this subforum.


----------



## annajanina

thanks cosmo! sorry for posting in the wrong place...it's been a while :wondering


----------



## Quigs

Pierced-Leather Tote in black $672 @ Neimans

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## poshcitymom

I spoke with the lady from YSL outlet at Woodburys commons yesterday.  Next sale will be Columbus day sale, but might start around Oct 5.  I don't know what kind of selections though.


----------



## poshcitymom

annajanina said:


> hi guys! i am itching to get another ysl! either a muse, downtown or tribute. are there any sales? and anyone has contact with woodbury outlet? i was hoping to see their ysl stocks now


 
I was there yesterday.  There were more exotics.  Exotics in muse and easy.  I was looking for a black large muse but with no luck.  There were some downtowns, but not fall/winters.  I saw ivory patent large downtown, oversize downtowns, small lovers bags in brown and tan, boston bags in black, larger vanity in beige and almond.  I did not see any Roady.  There were also the canvas totes on sale.  
Wallets: gold y-mail wallet, downtown wallet in silver and gold, some clutches (exotic as well)


----------



## nicki23x

poshcitymom said:


> I was there yesterday. There were more exotics. Exotics in muse and easy. I was looking for a black large muse but with no luck. There were some downtowns, but not fall/winters. I saw ivory patent large downtown, oversize downtowns, small lovers bags in brown and tan, boston bags in black, larger vanity in beige and almond. I did not see any Roady. There were also the canvas totes on sale.
> Wallets: gold y-mail wallet, downtown wallet in silver and gold, some clutches (exotic as well)


 

I am planning on going to woodbury on sunday.. any tributes?


----------



## poshcitymom

nicki23x said:


> I am planning on going to woodbury on sunday.. any tributes?


 
Yes I saw black patent large tribute and ivory patent medium tribute.  There were some small/mini ones that were quite cute.  You can call the outlet and ask for Michelle. She was very helpful.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

poshcitymom said:


> I was there yesterday.  There were more exotics.  Exotics in muse and easy.  I was looking for a black large muse but with no luck.  There were some downtowns, but not fall/winters.  I saw ivory patent large downtown, oversize downtowns, small lovers bags in brown and tan, boston bags in black, larger vanity in beige and almond.  I did not see any Roady.  There were also the canvas totes on sale.
> Wallets: gold y-mail wallet, downtown wallet in silver and gold, some clutches (exotic as well)



Do you happen to see any medium downtown there? TIA


----------



## poshcitymom

ilovepapayamilk said:


> Do you happen to see any medium downtown there? TIA


 
I saw a lavender medium downtown that was beautiful.  However it was scratched up and the last one so I didn't get it.  I think there was a purple ombre suede medium and the metallic ombre leather medium.  I don't remember seeing any black leather or patent medium.


----------



## nicki23x

poshcitymom said:


> Yes I saw black patent large tribute and ivory patent medium tribute. There were some small/mini ones that were quite cute. You can call the outlet and ask for Michelle. She was very helpful.


 
thanks so much for your help posh! I will give Michelle a call as well!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

poshcitymom said:


> I saw a lavender medium downtown that was beautiful.  However it was scratched up and the last one so I didn't get it.  I think there was a purple ombre suede medium and the metallic ombre leather medium.  I don't remember seeing any black leather or patent medium.



thanks so much for your information.


----------



## jen_sparro

Croc Embossed Muse Two- http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Y...WH_Handbags&hash=item3360feb6a6#ht_831wt_1139


----------



## bretaudot

Croc Embossed Muse Two with receipt 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTHENTIC-Y...963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5ec8c473


----------



## kmtlred

To all you T.O. girls out there, I saw a few YSL bags at the College Park Winners today... including a grey croc-embossed nubuck Besace for $1099 CDN!


----------



## poshcitymom

nicki23x said:


> thanks so much for your help posh! I will give Michelle a call as well!


 
No problem.  Don't forget to model your pictures if you get something good!!


----------



## poshcitymom

ilovepapayamilk said:


> thanks so much for your information.


 
Did you visit the outlet this weekend?  I hope you found something good.


----------



## morejunkny

Large black Muse at TJ Maxx on 6th Ave in NYC, $1200. I have it on hold until tonight if anyone wants it.


----------



## poshcitymom

I never knew TJ Maxx carries Muse???  Great deal~!


----------



## lmac408

has anyone seen a roady at the outlet?? i'm dying for a black one and i live super close to woodbury! thanks


----------



## PinkBlush10

Hey!  I called them and the other outlet in LA and they both said they have never seen the Roady at the outlets.


----------



## lmac408

oh boo  maybe during one of the friends and family sales then. hopefully YSL will be included. thanks for trying though!


----------



## masaa

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE CAN I BUY THOSE BOOTS, OR DOES ANYONE SELL THIS PAIR OF SHOES?? 

http://www.closetcouture.com/attachments/blogentry/1456/

PLEASE, HELLLLPPP MEEE


----------



## LaLaLou

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You may not post your own eBay listings


----------



## purse-nality

as of sept. 22... Valerie of Cabazon outlet has a Ymail black messenger $349!


----------



## LaLaLou

LaLaLou said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> You may not post your own eBay listings




um well that wasnt. never mind.


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from the Cabozon outlet


Hello, 
        Just in..our Classic Mombasa Snake Skin(large)$1,699,Med black Snake Skin$1,799 and our Small Snake Skin Downtown$1,999. We only received one of each,so please do not Hesitate to call me if you are interested!! 



        Thank You, 

                Valerie 



Valerie/Sales
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## masaa

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE CAN I BUY THOSE BOOTS, OR DOES ANYONE SELL THIS PAIR OF SHOES?? 

http://www.closetcouture.com/attachm...logentry/1456/

PLEASE, HELLLLPPP MEEE


----------



## Cosmopolitan

masaa said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE CAN I BUY THOSE BOOTS, OR DOES ANYONE SELL THIS PAIR OF SHOES??
> 
> http://www.closetcouture.com/attachm...logentry/1456/
> 
> PLEASE, HELLLLPPP MEEE



Those are the Cage Boots and they are older, from Spring 2009. I'm not a shoe expert but I don't think they are available on the retail level anymore. Best bet might be eBay.


----------



## masaa

Yeah, i know they're 2009. I was looking for them on ebay, but they only have ankle boots


----------



## randr21

brown pony hair muse on portero...so rich looking!







http://www.portero.com/yves-saint-l...paign=Randi's_Picks - My Little Pony_10_1_110


----------



## moshi_moshi

anyone been to the outlets lately?  i was in the glass slipper thread and saw some tribtoos 80mm.... kind of want a pair now!


----------



## graceface

Has anyone seen any ysl besace anywhere lately? Can't find them anywhere except ebay.


----------



## LaLaLou

YLS Ankle boots 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270648128392


----------



## Hogancollector

graceface said:


> Has anyone seen any ysl besace anywhere lately? Can't find them anywhere except ebay.


 

I saw one on bluefly recently.


----------



## honeyshopper

Ask for Valerie at the Cabazon Outlet. I just purchased a dark brown pebbled leather from her last month. I wanted another as I haven't found  any bag as practical as this style in a long time.



graceface said:


> Has anyone seen any ysl besace anywhere lately? Can't find them anywhere except ebay.


----------



## restricter

Slightly OT maybe but anyone hear anything about the YSL sample sale in NYC?  It's about that time of year again and so far, nada.


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie at Cabazon


Hello, 
        We just received our Famous Logo T-Shirts!!! We only have the Black on White and sizes are very very Limited!!! They are on popular demand that is why they are not discounted from the original price. We only received a hand full,so if you are interested,please Do Not Hesitate to call me. 


Price is currently$295 


        Thank You, 
                Valerie 


Valerie/Sales
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bluefly just got one of the new fall Muse Twos in dark brown:

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-brown-calfskin-leather-Muse-Two-satchel/cat60024/310681401/detail.fly


----------



## grietje

Shopzoeonline.com

20 percent of all bags - Includes ysl


----------



## slimpig

HI : ) i'm a new comer and need some help.
i wanna know where can i find YSL handbag (on discount) in AZ?
and how much does the price range as follow?
-Downtown
-Muse 1
- Besace

Thanks ^_^


----------



## grietje

I don't know about specific discount retailers in AZ, but for on-line try:

Bluefly.com--items are typically 20 percent off, no sales tax and cheap shipping
ShopZoeOnline.com--there's a sale now but it ends today; no sales tax and low shipping costs
BergdorfGoodman.com--I don't think there is sales tax to AZ and shipping is reasonable.
******--Erica mostly sells Balenciaga but every now and then she gets YSL.
E-Bay is another option but you'd want to get items authenticated first.


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie from YSL-Cabazon received a bunch of bags recently.  I will get the photos up this weekend but feel free to call her too.  Check my previous posts for her number.


----------



## linhhhuynh

sweetest seller ever. beautiful Muse, AMAZING deal!!! $800
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/fashi...Saint_Laurant_MUSE_Handbag__hold_for_linhhhuy
her booth in case link doesn't work: http://www.bonanza.com/users/11468/profile


----------



## shopgirl1010

soleilbrun said:


> Valerie from YSL-Cabazon received a bunch of bags recently.  I will get the photos up this weekend but feel free to call her too.  Check my previous posts for her number.




Do you know if they have any besace? Looking forward to your post


----------



## soleilbrun

shopgirl1010 said:


> Do you know if they have any besace? Looking forward to your post



I looked again at the email and she said exotics muse and downtowns.  I don't know all of the styles but I did see a bag that seemed not to be a muse nor a downtown.


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie's info:

Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

More pics


----------



## soleilbrun

And more


----------



## soleilbrun

Shoe blitz!!!!

Hello Ladies and Gentleman, 
        Please,join us for our Women Shoe Blitz!!! Starting,November 6th,but you may now pre-sale!! Take advantage of this great One Day Only Sale!! Please,feel free to email me or call me. Also,please list what size,color and style of shoe you are looking for!! It would be wise to start your early Christmas Shopping,for those you love!! Please,call and ask for me,Valerie 



hope to hear from you soon 


VALERIE/SALES
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## first birkin

Does anyone know which shoes they have in stock?


----------



## love2shop_26

The Cabazon has the following:

Aliama ankle suede boots in brown and black $679
Y Bow slingback  in beige $449
Black Cage pump $599
Divine Black Boots $649
Divine Eel purple/fuschia peep toe pumps $499
Black Fatale T Strap $399
Fatale ankle boot in greyand black suede $349
Holly flats in turquoise $229
Holly ballerina flats $299
Red satin Tribute $399

I can't post pics coz I'm not on my home PC so this is the best I can do


----------



## mrs. sweet

soleilbrun said:


> New news from Valerie at Cabazon
> 
> 
> Hello,
> We just received our Famous Logo T-Shirts!!! We only have the Black on White and sizes are very very Limited!!! They are on popular demand that is why they are not discounted from the original price. We only received a hand full,so if you are interested,please Do Not Hesitate to call me.
> 
> 
> Price is currently$295
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> Valerie
> 
> 
> Valerie/Sales
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018



OHHH!!! I've been wanting that shirt for sooo long! Too bad i'm from overseas :cry:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lots of new YSL on Bluefly today! 

*Multy *
black

*felt Chyc totes*
olive
grey
oatmeal

*Belle du Jour clutches*
black
violet

*Easys*
black
camel suede
shearling
leopard nylon

*Roadys*
black stingray embossed
black pebbled
violet
leopard haircalf
olive
cognac


----------



## beforeflower

soleilbrun said:


> Valerie's info:
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018



love love the black muse with silver hardware; however,when I called, they said they don't have it, and never received it. wired! anyone has been to the outlet recently? what do they have in the store?


----------



## beforeflower

soleilbrun said:


> Valerie's info:
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018



did not ge valerie, the person who answered the phone was not very friendly or helpful!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

^I just called the for the black muse Valerie was not in and the woman said the only Muse they have is white snake--


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello ladies,

I'm sorry to hear you experienced bad telephone customer service.  Maybe you can try and contact valerie by e-mail : YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com.  I only have contact with her in this way.  She periodically sends me mails which I pass on to you.  I post the photos she sends.  Sorry for the confusion once you call.

Good luck and happy hunting,


----------



## Binkysmom

I'm heading to NYC in January 2011. I'm wondering if they sell the Y-Mail Zippy Wallets or am I better off just getting them at the boutique.

thanks!


----------



## simone72

Don't know but you can call Matthew he is lovely or Adam and they can tell you for sure!


----------



## beatese

Dear YSL tpfrs,

I am interested in  purchasing a downtown as my next bag. Just wonder if i should wait for the sales or should I just get it right away when they are in stock? I'm new to ysl and i'm in Aus. Apprantely only DJ carries YSL (i guess)..It doesn't feel good if i pay the full price and see it goes on sales in the next few months.


----------



## authenticplease

They also have orange and camel patent Lower Heel Tribute Sandals ($499 & $399 respectively, then additional 50% off).  I called yesterday and spoke with Valerie at Cabazon.  She was lovely.  I bought the orange LH Tribute Sandals from her...$250 plus $10 shipping

However, before that I called Woobury looking for sizes and spoke with Michelle(don't waste your time with her as she did not email or phone me back as she promised.  Plus she was very rude.)


----------



## xichic

Thanks for the heads up! i just ordered the 75mm too!! 


authenticplease said:


> They also have orange and camel patent Lower Heel Tribute Sandals ($499 & $399 respectively, then additional 50% off). I called yesterday and spoke with Valerie at Cabazon. She was lovely. I bought the orange LH Tribute Sandals from her...$250 plus $10 shipping
> 
> However, before that I called Woobury looking for sizes and spoke with Michelle(don't waste your time with her as she did not email or phone me back as she promised. Plus she was very rude.)


----------



## couturequeen

I got these pics from a SA at Woodbury.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I think only certain colors of the downtown go on sale. Like the seasonal colors? Am I right?
I'm guessing if you want a classic color like black you may have to pay full price


----------



## 4Elegance

When I was in AUS (Melbourne) from March-May 2009 David Jones did have a sale and YSL was included.  I don't remember the exact style and colors.  May be worth checking with a SA.


----------



## Binkysmom

do you have the contact email or numbers for either of them?

thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Binkysmom said:


> do you have the contact email or numbers for either of them?
> 
> thanks!



http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...c-ysl-merchandise-plus-ysl-outlet-491964.html


----------



## couturequeen

There are a bunch of shoes on the sample site Editors Closet. Includes some from the Tribute collection!


----------



## nicki23x

is there ever anyplace to ever find a deal on the tribtoo pump? I feel like i have been searching forever!


----------



## nicki23x

i def saw them there about a month ago.. not sure on prices though.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

Hi Ladies, 

I will be in Boston a few days after Thanksgiving from the UK, I'd like a new YSL bag and I was wondering will there be sales at this time in Boston? 

Thank you


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Just a friendly reminder to everyone as the end of year sales approach:
ALL sales discussion belongs in this thread.
Thank you!* ​


----------



## Cosmopolitan

AnotherHandbag said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I will be in Boston a few days after Thanksgiving from the UK, I'd like a new YSL bag and I was wondering will there be sales at this time in Boston?
> 
> Thank you



Yes, its likely that the YSL boutique and U.S. department store sales will be ongoing during the third-fourth week of November.


----------



## grietje

Cosmo,

Do you think ysl.com will have its bags on sale as well?  I haven't used my red easy yet and would ask for an adjustment or return and buy one on sale if it was to go on sale--I supposed I should just call and ask.


----------



## love2shop_26

grietje said:


> Cosmo,
> 
> Do you think ysl.com will have its bags on sale as well?  I haven't used my red easy yet and would ask for an adjustment or return and buy one on sale if it was to go on sale--I supposed I should just call and ask.



Yes,the website will have a sale at the same time the stores do.  For the most part they have the same items for sale altho my experience the boutiques might have a little bit more.  This last time around the sale wasn't that great.

You should also check out the dept stores like NM, BG, Saks, and Nordstrom.  They also put some bags on sale and it's sometimes different than what YSL puts on sale.


----------



## grietje

Thanks so much love2shop_26.  Potentially getting a sale price gets me closer to another bag :greengrin:

Will definitely check it out!


----------



## love2shop_26

My SA just told me that they're having a fan's appreciation day on the 18th and YSL purchases are 20% off.


----------



## Kai Lien

Hi. I know this might be a stupid question, but love2shop_26, you are talking about an event happening only at YSL boutiques, right? Does the outlet count as well? Only for one day?

Is everything 20% off or are there exclusions? I want shoes!!!


----------



## love2shop_26

Kai Lien said:


> Hi. I know this might be a stupid question, but love2shop_26, you are talking about an event happening only at YSL boutiques, right? Does the outlet count as well? Only for one day?
> 
> Is everything 20% off or are there exclusions? I want shoes!!!



It's the boutiques only and excludes beaute and fragrances


----------



## xichic

ooo this sounds dangerous! i just bought a pair of tributes and really want an easy bag...@ 20% totally a great deal


----------



## nicki23x

wow! this would really be great if tribtoos are included!!


----------



## Kai Lien

*Nicki*, Tribtoos are included! The only thing is that sale items are final sale. So be sure to check before buying...though I'm sure they're willing to do exchanges. I went to the boutique yesterday and they gave me the discount but will charge on the 18th. Kind of complicated but hey the sale starts now hehe  Thanks again for the tip, *love2shop_26*!! 

I also heard from my SA that there will be another sale for YSL after Thanksgiving-early Dec. but it won't include as much as this fan appreciation sale.


----------



## love2shop_26

Kai Lien said:


> *Nicki*, Tribtoos are included! The only thing is that sale items are final sale. So be sure to check before buying...though I'm sure they're willing to do exchanges. I went to the boutique yesterday and they gave me the discount but will charge on the 18th. Kind of complicated but hey the sale starts now hehe  *Thanks again for the tip*, *love2shop_26*!!
> 
> I also heard from my SA that there will be another sale for YSL after Thanksgiving-early Dec. but it won't include as much as this fan appreciation sale.




You're welcome!

Yes, the regular sale is for seasonal items only so it's a very limited selection but the discount is usually more than 20%.  So if you're looking for a non-seasonal item then getting it on the 18th is your best shot.


----------



## nicki23x

oh wow! this is such great news! i want to leave work right now! Thanks so much for the update Kai Lien and love2shop_26!


----------



## ladydeluxe

love2shop_26 said:


> My SA just told me that they're having a fan's appreciation day on the 18th and YSL purchases are 20% off.



Does this include the YSL online e-shop? TIA!


----------



## am2022

oh wow, a studded easy bag would be delish!!!


----------



## love2shop_26

ladydeluxe said:


> Does this include the YSL online e-shop? TIA!



I *think* so. I was trying to dig up my old emails from last year to see if they did it online as well but couldn't find it.  If I get an email with a link I'll post it here


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie sent this info:  leopard downtown at $1499.  
Good luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

It is a small downtown and here is her info:

Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## labelmom5

soleilbrun said:


> Valerie sent this info:  leopard downtown at $1499.
> Good luck!



I purchased this bag over the summer at the cabazon outlet in palm springs. i paid somewhere around 1200 for it. i couldn't believe it was on sale, since it seems that this season leopard print is really in.


----------



## grietje

****** just got in some black Roadys (black with gold hardware [$995] and black with nickel hardware  and leopard lining[$925]). I have bought several bags from Erica before--she is 100% authentic and wonderful. She's known for selling Balenciaga--there's a whole thread on her there.

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-ysl-c-22_28.html


----------



## kkjj

where can i find a good deal for muse two bag?


----------



## Pookiebear

I just stopped by the Seattle Downtown Nordstroms and they have begin pre-sale. They had some Easy's, Medium Zip hobos, Chyc Large Patent Flap Shoulder Bag, Large Downtown in white and small downtown in black. 40% off!


----------



## love2shop_26

Stopped by downtown Seattle nordstrom as well and I didn't see the downtowns (must've already sold out) but they did have the purple medium Multy bag, large bronze Multy, large red and leopard print Easy, and Chyc bags.

Refer to this thread (post #220) for pics:  http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/pre-fall-2010-fall-2010-ysl-bags-557640-15.html


----------



## jujuto

New :* beige suede Calypso* : 780 instead of 1100 (-29%)

http://www.designerseven.com/SacYvesSaintLaurent211385_info/3108/index.htm

New : *beige leather Lovers bag* : 696,50 instead of 995 (-30%)

http://www.designerseven.com/SacYvesSaintLaurent227747_info/5045/index.htm


----------



## jujuto

Large off-white leather* Muse II* : 850

http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/sac-muse-ii-de-ysl-yves-saint-laurent.shtml

Mini silver leather *Muse II* : 550

http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/ysl-muse-two-yves-saint-laurent.shtml


----------



## jujuto

Large Gold Y-mail tote bag : 200

http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/154684541.htm?ca=6_s


----------



## Sasspurilla

*The first day of sale at Yves Saint Laurent will be November 29th, just got the emails from my sales person yesterday. I think I'm gonna get one of these, not sure yet. Very excited!*


----------



## yakusoku.af

Sasspurilla said:


> *The first day of sale at Yves Saint Laurent will be November 29th, just got the emails from my sales person yesterday. I think I'm gonna get one of these, not sure yet. Very excited!*



oooo
thanks for sharing! i think i need to drop by my YSL =)


----------



## luvcubs

Do you know if the sale will also be online? I live in Atlanta and there isn't a YSL store near me. If it isn't online can I just call an SA somewhere else? I've been wanting a roady forever. This will be my first YSL.


----------



## love2shop_26

luvcubs said:


> Do you know if the sale will also be online? I live in Atlanta and there isn't a YSL store near me. If it isn't online can I just call an SA somewhere else? I've been wanting a roady forever. This will be my first YSL.



 The sale will also be online, however you may not see the same stock online that they have in the boutiques.

 You can also do a charge send thru the boutique.  This is what I do.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

luvcubs said:


> Do you know if the sale will also be online? I live in Atlanta and there isn't a YSL store near me. If it isn't online can I just call an SA somewhere else? I've been wanting a roady forever. This will be my first YSL.



Yes, the sale is usually online at YSL.com too. However, I'd suggest if there's a bag you're really interested in, you should call a YSL boutique directly and order over the phone. Its very easy to do. I'm saying this because in the past, YSL.com has had problems with inventory management at sale time. In other words, members have ordered sale bags online only to find out later that their orders were canceled because the bags had already sold out. I think that YSL.com has been working to improve its operations so I can't say for sure whether there will be problems again this year but I just wanted to warn those who are unfamiliar with the history, for what its worth.


----------



## love2shop_26

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes, the sale is usually online at YSL.com too. However, I'd suggest if there's a bag you're really interested in, you should call a YSL boutique directly and order over the phone. Its very easy to do. I'm saying this because in the past,* YSL.com has had problems with inventory management at sale time*. In other words, members have ordered sale bags online only to find out later that their orders were canceled because the bags had already sold out. I think that YSL.com has been working to improve its operations so I can't say for sure whether there will be problems again this year but I just wanted to warn those who are unfamiliar with the history, for what its worth.



Good point Cosmo.  I forgot about this issue.

 Also department stores like Nordies, Neiman, Saks, and Bergdorf will also have a sale and they usually have YSL bags and shoes included.  In fact Nordies is already doing a presale.


----------



## grietje

What percentage can one expect--40?  And are sale items typically final sale?


----------



## love2shop_26

grietje said:


> What percentage can one expect--40?  And are sale items typically final sale?



It is final sale and it's anywhere between 20-30%.  They do a second cut but usually much later and usually not all items get discounted further.


----------



## luvcubs

> Yes, the sale is usually online at YSL.com too. However, I'd suggest if there's a bag you're really interested in, you should call a YSL boutique directly and order over the phone. Its very easy to do. I'm saying this because in the past, YSL.com has had problems with inventory management at sale time. In other words, members have ordered sale bags online only to find out later that their orders were canceled because the bags had already sold out. I think that YSL.com has been working to improve its operations so I can't say for sure whether there will be problems again this year but I just wanted to warn those who are unfamiliar with the history, for what its worth.


 
Thanks.  I'll have to call one of the stores.  Now if I can just decide between patent leather and leather.


----------



## grietje

I just spoke to YSL.com and the red soft Easy that I bought will not be on sale.  It's apparently considered a standard collection item.  Does this sound correct to YSL experts?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Last year's YSL sale was much smaller than what I remember in recent years; far fewer bags were included. (At one point SAs even told some members that there would be "no more sales." ) In 2007 I got a Tribute for $479 http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...ysl-tribute-bags-here-368693.html#post8230163 and in 2008 I got a Muse Two for $849 http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...-muse-two-bags-here-368674-2.html#post9108280. I'm always in NYC for Christmas week so I've lucked out. First cut is usually 30% off and second cut 50%.


----------



## missgiannina

do you guys think that the black tribute pump will go on sale or is it part of the "classics"?


----------



## hazeltt

^ I think it's part of their permanent collection but I have seen tpf'ers get them on sale


----------



## yakusoku.af

does anyone know what is going on presale at nordies?


----------



## grietje

yakusoku.af said:


> does anyone know what is going on presale at nordies?


 
It started on Saturday and was most of what they carried. By Saturday most of what was on sale was pre-saled.  On Saturday afternoon whne I called, they had a patent Easy, a leopard Easy, and a few others left.  Best to call and see if Nordstrom still has what you're looking for. I think the thread is a page or too back in this discussion area.


----------



## love2shop_26

Ya, pookiebear and I posted what downtown Seattle has on the previous page.


----------



## grietje

Stopped by Nordstrom Arden Fair (916-646-2400) and here's the YSL available for pre-sale for 40 percent off:

Cream patent downtown
Cream leather downtown (I think this is hair smaller than the patent)
Grey leopard easy
Brown leopard easy
Purple patent multi (I think the small size-soooooooooooooooo cute!!)
Bronze multi (again that smaller size)
YSL tote


----------



## sroze

Any thoughts as to whether the ROADY in pebbled purple is a style and color that will go on sale at this time of the year?


----------



## grietje

sroze said:


> Any thoughts as to whether the ROADY in pebbled purple is a style and color that will go on sale at this time of the year?


 
The purple multi I saw on sale is in the same color family but I honestly don't know.  I would be suprised if it was because the Roady is so popular and it's a very current color.  

_The Roady I saw at Nordstrom (forgot to add to my list of what I saw on sale) was a white stingray._


----------



## Sasspurilla

luvcubs said:


> Do you know if the sale will also be online? I live in Atlanta and there isn't a YSL store near me. If it isn't online can I just call an SA somewhere else? I've been wanting a roady forever. This will be my first YSL.



dmariemcgarry@gmail.com  <--- ask her, her name is Danielle and she is my SA from the Beverly Hills Store. She knows I'm giving her email out!


----------



## girlycharlie

in YSL boutiques. Not sure if this applies to online...


----------



## love2shop_26

The sale list is finally out!  Included in a variety of colors are: large and oversize Muse, Muse II (patent fuchsia, black, gold, silver), Roady, Easy (in large and oversize), Belle De Jour wallets, Downtown in mauve, Trib pumps, and boots. 

Don't have time to post pics but you can call the boutique.


----------



## luvcubs

30% off of everything you mentioned? Will it be online, too?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

luvcubs said:


> 30% off of everything you mentioned? Will it be online, too?  Thanks for the info.



Your questions are answered on the previous page.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

at NAP 
Yves Saint Laurent
black Downtown patent-leather tote
Was $1,550   Now $1,085

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94518


----------



## Cosmopolitan

at Saks
I'm seeing 13 YSL handbags on sale right now
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...10&bmUID=iOneNHT&Ns=P_306418110_sort&sre=mhp0

here are a few...

black Roady Pebbled Leather Hobo
$1,395.00  Sale $976.50 

violet Patent Leather Muse Bag
$1,350.00  Sale $945.00


----------



## Cosmopolitan

at YSL.com
I'm not seeing any bag markdowns yet, is anyone else??? In past years it has taken a while on sale day for the markdowns to show up.
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags.aspx


----------



## cakegirl

I am desperately looking for a medium Easy on sale! Please post if anyone sees them on pre-sale at NM. I guess I will have to start calling the boutiques and NM.


----------



## Aluxe

Cosmopolitan said:


> at YSL.com
> I'm not seeing any bag markdowns yet, is anyone else??? In past years it has taken a while on sale day for the markdowns to show up.
> http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Handbags.aspx




YSL is yet to put up their markdowns. Not sure about past years as I'm a newbie whose been stalking this thread. Thanks ladies!!!! If anyone finds an Easy patent (beige) or in cognac anywhere, please let me know so I can call the store or purchase online.

Thx!


----------



## Aluxe

cakegirl said:


> I am desperately looking for a medium Easy on sale! Please post if anyone sees them on pre-sale at NM. I guess I will have to start calling the boutiques and NM.



Looks like we are on the same quest.  Will let you know immediately, if anything comes up. I do know that Bluefly has easys on sale but they are of the nylon variety. They are selling at just over $700 and I think there might be an extra 10% off, but don't quote me.


----------



## cakegirl

Thanks! I saw the nylon, but definitely want leather. I would love cognac too-or bronze, or anything other than black!


----------



## Aluxe

cakegirl said:


> Thanks! I saw the nylon, but definitely want leather. I would love cognac too-or bronze, or anything other than black!




Called the Woodbury Commons outlet and they have a medium easy in metallic gold at $1099 + 30% off. They have small easys in light and "normal" gold at $999 + 30% off.

I spoke to Shirley. Very nice SA. Store number is 845-928-2168


----------



## girlycharlie

Sale online, where are you.....


----------



## grietje

Talked to Elizabeth at the Costa Mesa Boutique about their Easys on sale:

Crest (pebbled) ($999)
Mauve
Army green

Patent (899)
Moss
Mauve

Ombre (did not get price)
Tan
Pink

They also have:
Black leather with zipper trim
Suede/shearling

I have decided to pass on this sale and save up for the beige crest Easy.


----------



## Aluxe

girlycharlie said:


> Sale online, where are you.....



Hey Girlycharlie, where's the online sale? Just snuck into the ysl online boutique and didn't see anything...


----------



## Aluxe

grietje said:


> Talked to Elizabeth at the Costa Mesa Boutique about their Easys on sale:
> 
> Crest (pebbled) ($999)
> Mauve
> Army green
> 
> Patent (899)
> Moss
> Mauve
> 
> Ombre (did not get price)
> Tan
> Pink
> 
> They also have:
> Black leather with zipper trim
> Suede/shearling
> 
> I have decided to pass on this sale and save up for the beige crest Easy.




Hmmm, thanks for sharing this. I don't think I've seen the army green one. At that price, it might just be worth it. Off to do some searching...


----------



## grietje

I have some photos Elizabeth sent. The Army green color seems very neutral. I was quite tempted by it but figured my black one has me covered.


----------



## Aluxe

Very lovely. Its very dark. I guess I could get it instead of a black one? I'm torn between the cognac colored pebbled leather one and the patent beige easy. Not sure if I should just wait and pay full price for the cognac or jump on a great sale and get a pebbled leather one for under $1000. Ah, the decisions...

Thanks so much for sharing the pic, Grietje. By the way, the price on that is $999 after the 30% discount right?


----------



## grietje

The bag was $1395 so the $999 is the sale price.

If I didn't have a black one, I would have jumped on this.  I was hoping it'd be a bit more neutral so I could wear like a beige one.

If it was me, I'd wait.  You've got something in mind--don't get caught up in the bargain. Remember, you buy this one and you'll be $1400 away from cognac.  You wait and sit tight and save the money you would have spent on this one, you're only $400 away from cognac.


----------



## Aluxe

I'm going to have to agree with you. Your advice is sound. Yup, I'm gonna wait. And, if I catch a patent beige on sale, I might have to come back and read your counsel to calm me down. =D

Thanks!!!!


----------



## girlycharlie

Aluxe said:


> Hey Girlycharlie, where's the online sale? Just snuck into the ysl online boutique and didn't see anything...


 
UGH, been waiting for the sale on YSL.com all day, so far, NOTHING


----------



## bextasy

I have been waiting too  Can someone post here if they see it!


----------



## bextasy

I saw a few Roadys on sale at YSL


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I dunno, its possible that the website is not included in the sale this year. Last week in the mail I got the usual sale invite from YSL. The invite card said "PRIVATE SALE BEGINNING NOVEMBER 29 -- IN BOUTIQUES," and then the U.S. boutiques were listed, and at the bottom it also said "WWW.YSL.COM." Not sure what to think of that. As I've mentioned previously, the website has had problems in the past with order fulfillment and YSL has been scaling back its sales in general from a few years ago. On the other hand, we could just be seeing a delay before the sale merchandise shows up on YSL.com.


----------



## BuzzA

Hi all,

New here, but wanted to post that I saw a purple Easy at NM in Houston/Galleria today - regularly $1395, for $974.  I believe today was the pre-sale.

I also purchased a black smooth leather (ranch?) roady with cognac suede interior for $1099, regularly $1595 at the YSL store.  I recently fell in love with this bag and was very surprised to learn that it was part of the sale.  Thanks so much to you all for clueing me in on the private sale!  LOVE IT!!


----------



## fashionatic079

Does anyone know if they still have the friends and family discount at saks?


----------



## grietje

I think the Saks FF ended over a month ago.  YSL was excluded from the event.  Scroll back several pages to see the discussion on this.


----------



## randr21

saw two easys (leopard) on presale at saks nyc.


----------



## vesna

*Bluefly sells on *ebay easy bags, medium 16X11, pebbled leather, great colours, each $1116 (they have 5 to 7 of each), 30 day return policy:

mauve
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item76bfa207a0

blue
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item7913dcf08a

sienna brown
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item7b67a715ee

brown
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item7b67a715de

black metallic, not pebbled
http:/http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Sain...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item7913dcf019/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*For those who've been waiting, the sale is finally live on YSL.com!*

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Sale/catalog-all.aspx


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^As expected, its a smaller sale than past years. (Note that you have to use the drop down menu to see which colors of the bags are on sale. Not all colors are on sale.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Seems as of this moment they are still working on the markdowns.


----------



## nicki23x

ugh! YSL.com is blocked on my work computer!! any tribtoos on sale?


----------



## randr21

nicki23x said:


> ugh! YSL.com is blocked on my work computer!! any tribtoos on sale?



none that i can see


----------



## couturequeen

No Tribtoos on the site, but the boutiques have the degrade/ombre style in red and camel color on sale.


----------



## cakegirl

Someone here was looking for a cream patent easy-that is on sale.


----------



## hazeltt

Just got their e-mail. They're having a sale online at in stores.


----------



## love2shop_26

These were the pics sent to me by my SA from the Crystals boutique in Las Vegas.  This was from a few days ago so I don't know what's in stock now but gives you an idea on what's available at the boutiques


----------



## love2shop_26

more pics


----------



## love2shop_26

cont....


----------



## love2shop_26

more


----------



## love2shop_26

more...


----------



## love2shop_26

a few more


----------



## shopgirl1010

Anyone know the price on the pink, purple wallets?



love2shop_26 said:


> These were the pics sent to me by my SA from the Crystals boutique in Las Vegas.  This was from a few days ago so I don't know what's in stock now but gives you an idea on what's available at the boutiques


----------



## love2shop_26

shopgirl1010 said:


> Anyone know the price on the pink, purple wallets?



Looks like their $299 according to the website:  http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...rge-Patent-YSL-Clutch-in-Multiple-Colors.aspx


----------



## madeofdreams

any Y Chyc or Y Mail wallets on sale in the boutiques? website is down

and thanks for the photos too *love2shop!!*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Thanks for posting the pics *love2shop*!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Btw every time I see your avatar I remember how much I miss Sawyer lol.


----------



## love2shop_26

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^Btw every time I see your avatar I remember how much I miss Sawyer lol.



I know!  I miss him too; he is SO hot!!!    I wish the show was still on


----------



## randr21

thanks love2shop for the pics.  that orchid patent muse 2 sure pops!


----------



## grietje

Red alert!!!!

BlueFly has several textured/crest/pebbled Easy bags on sale for 20 percent off. If you use the coupon code "style40" you'll get another $40 off. Add free shipping and it's yours!

There's bright blue, cognac, mauve/prune and dark brown and there are other Easys as well!!!!!

Wooo hoo!!!


----------



## Aluxe

Thank you, Grietje!!! Since you are great at giving Easy advice =D Let me ask your opinion. Easy Lizard Suede Satchel in grey vs. calf brown pebbled satchel?


----------



## Aluxe

grietje said:


> Red alert!!!!
> 
> BlueFly has several textured/crest/pebbled Easy bags on sale for 20 percent off. If you use the coupon code "style40" you'll get another $40 off. Add free shipping and it's yours!
> 
> There's bright blue, cognac, mauve/prune and dark brown and there are other Easys as well!!!!!
> 
> Wooo hoo!!!



Thank you, Grietje!!! Since you are great at giving Easy advice =D Let me ask your opinion. Easy Lizard Suede Satchel in grey vs. calf brown pebbled satchel?


----------



## grietje

I worry the emboossed suede might be limiting.  What I like so much about the crest/pebbled leather that it is both casual and dressy.  If this is your first easy, I'd suggest the brown simply because you can do eveything with it


----------



## authenticplease

Here is the sale selection from Saks Atl.  contact Jonathan Siefried at jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com or call/text at 770-331-9600

















Not certain if the bag on the end is included.


----------



## eescorpius

Does everyone know if there is a purple patent muse on sale?


----------



## girlycharlie

Ugh, online sale... why oh why is the bag I want not marked down? Time to search eBay.


----------



## love2shop_26

eescorpius said:


> Does everyone know if there is a purple patent muse on sale?



Haven't seen it anywhere. I was also hoping it was included


----------



## bagdizzy

Hi! does anyone knows if there is purple patent downtown on sale? TIA!


----------



## grietje

eescorpius said:


> Does everyone know if there is a purple patent muse on sale?


 
Nordstrom Valley Fair has a deep fucshia patent roady on sale (Reg 1195 now $709) --not quite what you're looking for but goodness it was such a pretty bag.

This store also had the following on sale:

small tan Roady
two medium patent Multis
medium ivory downtown
a few other totes


----------



## am2022

Love the leopard easy.   But I'm way beyond my quota now. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Juliela

Several new additions on Bluefly including Easys and Roadys!

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Handbags/_/N-1z14012Zfrg/list.fly


----------



## Sasspurilla

bagdizzy said:


> Hi! does anyone knows if there is purple patent downtown on sale? TIA!



Not sure what size you want, but there was a photo that Danielle sent me of the mauve patent and olive patent... I think it's the small one though. They were $999


----------



## authenticplease

^^^And Saks ATL had an amazing pebbled(almost stingray looking)purple leather Roady at 30% off retail......I posted details last Friday:o)

CoutureUSA.com has violet patent Tribute for $499.....they also offer a 60 day layaway with free shipping

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-3564-yv...et-patent-leather-sac-metropolis-handbag.aspx


----------



## authenticplease

eescorpius said:


> Does everyone know if there is a purple patent muse on sale?


 
Here is a lovely Violet Muse

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-550-YVES-SAIN...376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae4eef70


----------



## wantitneedit

authenticplease said:


> ^^^And Saks ATL had an amazing pebbled(almost stingray looking)purple leather Roady at 30% off retail......I posted details last Friday:o)
> 
> CoutureUSA.com has violet patent Tribute for $499.....they also offer a 60 day layaway with free shipping
> 
> http://www.coutureusa.com/p-3564-yv...et-patent-leather-sac-metropolis-handbag.aspx



hi there,  is CoutureUsa an authentic reseller?  thanks so much!


----------



## Meow

Hi,  is there any muse (leather) on sale?


----------



## zeogo

Any one have any idea what the men's sale is like in stores? Bags and shoes specifically


----------



## daniela127

Hi,

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get the fatigue Muse II for a little bit less?  I love the bag but can't personally justify paying $2k because it's basically canvas.  Anyone have any ideas about whether/when this bag will go on sale?

Thanks!!


----------



## vesna

it is only 105 in the world made apparently, I have seen it in spring for $1500 on colette.fr, it is canvas, but reversed from regular Muse II, canvas on suede...I would love to find it too, but it is rare...if anyone spots it, let us know


----------



## vesna

there is  roady in Saks sale
Roady Patent Leather Hobo

$1195.00 - Sale $835.99

14½"W X 15"H X 6½"D


----------



## daniela127

vesna said:


> it is only 105 in the world made apparently, I have seen it in spring for $1500 on colette.fr, it is canvas, but reversed from regular Muse II, canvas on suede...I would love to find it too, but it is rare...if anyone spots it, let us know



If you are looking for one, I saw it yesterday at the YSL store on 57th St. in NYC.  Is it really that rare of a bag?  I can't imagine there is a huge market for $2k bags made out of army fatigues...


----------



## vesna

daniela127 said:


> If you are looking for one, I saw it yesterday at the YSL store on 57th St. in NYC. Is it really that rare of a bag? I can't imagine there is a huge market for $2k bags made out of army fatigues...


 
thanks a lot, I will call them...but if it is 2K, well, not really


----------



## authenticplease

wantitneedit said:


> hi there, is CoutureUsa an authentic reseller? thanks so much!


 
Hi Wantit!  yes, coutureusa is an authentic reseller.  I have bought from them several times and many ladies in the CL forum have bought from them too:flower:

They do guarantee authenticity


----------



## wantitneedit

^hi, thanks so much for replying.  Off to research!!!!


----------



## Molls

daniela127 said:


> If you are looking for one, I saw it yesterday at the YSL store on 57th St. in NYC.  Is it really that rare of a bag?  I can't imagine there is a huge market for $2k bags made out of army fatigues...



Quite a few boutiques have this bag. I was going to get it until I got my sanity back and couldn't spend $2k on a canvass bag, I couldn't even spend $1k on it - maybe $500


----------



## Cosmeticbee

My first post - I am new to the forum - but I am *desperate* to get my hands on a YSL Muse Two medium size bag, specifically the dark brown leather/denim one that is currently on the YSL online e-store. The catch - I am in Canada! I tried contacting YSL.com and was told they don't process orders from outside of the U.S. Are there any stores in the U.S. that I could try contacting directly to order over the phone? I looked at the Saks Fifth Ave website, but they only have the Muse Two in olive, and I don't like that colour. TIA for any help!!


----------



## randr21

by far the most beautiful electric blue bag I've ever seen.  40% off at Jeffrey New York.  Ask for Michelle Sellers and tell her Shirley sent ya...hopefully it's still there since I saw it yesterday and the sale started on 12/15.


----------



## shoegal87

Hi ladies!! I'm desperate looking for a muse 2 bag ON SALE!! Don't really care about the color...any suggestions?


----------



## love2shop_26

shoegal87 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm desperate looking for a muse 2 bag ON SALE!! Don't really care about the color...any suggestions?



Did you look a couple of pages back?  I posted pics of bags on sale  from the boutique, including Muse 2


----------



## authenticplease

Cute vintage Pop Art inspired sandals 41 for $149

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-3715-yves-saint-laurent-multi-color-slidesheels.aspx

Nappe degrade Petalo Tribute Pumps 37 for $499

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-3725-yv...ppa-degrade-petalo-nude-siena-pumpsheels.aspx

Brown wooden sandals 38 marked down to $99 from $149

https://www.coutureusa.com/p-2718-yves-saint-laurent-brown-wooden-mulessandals.aspx

Lip(?) print fabric strappy sandals 38 for $149

https://www.coutureusa.com/p-3532-yves-saint-laurent-green-beige-print-strappy-heels.aspx


All are at Coutureusa.com.....don't forget they have a layaway option


----------



## vesna

Cosmeticbee said:


> My first post - I am new to the forum - but I am *desperate* to get my hands on a YSL Muse Two medium size bag, specifically the dark brown leather/denim one that is currently on the YSL online e-store. The catch - I am in Canada! I tried contacting YSL.com and was told they don't process orders from outside of the U.S. Are there any stores in the U.S. that I could try contacting directly to order over the phone? I looked at the Saks Fifth Ave website, but they only have the Muse Two in olive, and I don't like that colour. TIA for any help!!


 
Hi, you can do this with parcel forwarding I use. There is one reliable service which I use and they order for you and yo pay them for bag+shipping + their $20 fee for doing this. PM me if you want precise info. Cheers, Vesna


----------



## randr21

white leather roady on sale at saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...d=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=93229&LSsid=BolFSqx4S4U


----------



## shoegal87

is the sale at the YSL outlet at woodbury still on?


----------



## BittyMonkey

shoegal87 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm desperate looking for a muse 2 bag ON SALE!! Don't really care about the color...any suggestions?



I just saw several Muse 2s on sale at the Las Vegas boutique in the Bellagio.  Ask for Judy and tell her the Chicago to LA girl of stingray fame referred you.  She told me that most of the current clientele prefer the Easy bag so they had about 6 on the shelf.


----------



## daniela127

BittyMonkey said:


> I just saw several Muse 2s on sale at the Las Vegas boutique in the Bellagio.  Ask for Judy and tell her the Chicago to LA girl of stingray fame referred you.  She told me that most of the current clientele prefer the Easy bag so they had about 6 on the shelf.



Do you remember which colors were on sale?


----------



## BittyMonkey

daniela127 said:


> Do you remember which colors were on sale?



There were some interesting ones, I don't remember the exact colors because I don't need one!


----------



## Cosmeticbee

vesna said:


> Hi, you can do this with parcel forwarding I use. There is one reliable service which I use and they order for you and yo pay them for bag+shipping + their $20 fee for doing this. PM me if you want precise info. Cheers, Vesna



Hi Vesna, thanks for your reply. I only just joined the forum last week to find out more info about the Muse 2, so I am not able to send PMs. Could you please send one to me with the info on this parcel forwarding service? This would really help with future purchases.

After a lot of hassle, I managed to buy a medium size Muse 2 from the YSL store in Manhattan, over the phone. I am sending it to relatives in the US, who will hopefully bring it to me over the holidays. Can't wait to get my hands on it! I am now hunting a large size Muse 2 for carrying work documents and my iPad.


----------



## shoegal87

BittyMonkey said:


> I just saw several Muse 2s on sale at the Las Vegas boutique in the Bellagio.  Ask for Judy and tell her the Chicago to LA girl of stingray fame referred you.  She told me that most of the current clientele prefer the Easy bag so they had about 6 on the shelf.



Problem is, I'm leaving for europe (for good) this week! I stopped by the NY boutique today and they had a large silver muse 2 on sale but i don't like silver  bummer


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Nordstrom's in Natick, MA, had a metallic bronze Multy on sale yesterday, as well as a black patent large Downtown and two of the nylon animal print Easy duffels. There may have been a Muse and a Roady on the table as well, didn't look super carefully at everything once I saw there weren't any leather Easy bags on sale.


----------



## authenticplease

YSL sale at Barneys.com.....some items have had 2nd cut to 60%. No handbags currently. Check out the black patent Tribute MaryJanes for $359 and the Coleen bootie for $439

http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## authenticplease

There are TWO bronze metallic smooth leather Roadys on the clearance table at Saks ATL $1195 minus 40% as of noon today.  Email Jonathan at jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com or text 770-331-9600.  Good luck


----------



## authenticplease

YSL Tribute sandals 41 for $266 at saks.com in brown only(Mousse)  if you addSAVINGS10 as a promo code, you should get $10 off plus free shipping

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446176987&site_refer=AFF001&site_refer=AFF001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-q9JPN.rmzwhFmFnpCfBVcA&LScreativeid=808856726200&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=215011&LSsid=J84DHJLQkR4


----------



## authenticplease

LH Tribute sandals 38 for $304 BIN or .99 opening bid from a reputable seller

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...03786?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5ade3702ca


----------



## authenticplease

This Sheepskin Easy  is on sale at Jeffrey Atlanta.....40% off.  Ask for Jackie or Komavi.


----------



## marbella8

authenticplease said:


> LH Tribute sandals 38 for $304 BIN or .99 opening bid from a reputable seller
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...03786?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5ade3702ca


 
why, or why can't they be my size, they are the color and heel height I want and new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randr21

easy y rock medium in black on sale at zoe.

http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=22006&category_id=746


----------



## authenticplease

And extra large Forest Green Muse on sale at Zoe for $930

Along with LH Tribute sandals in black and brown w/ black piping for $456

Here is the link....there are also boots and wedges on sale

http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=category&category_id=1066


----------



## jujuto

*Multy : * in black patent

- 600 instead of 1095 : http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/164025494.htm?ca=12_s
- 500 instead of 1095 :http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/163535788.htm?ca=12_s


*Roady :* in prune patent 
- 625 instead of 895 : http://www.breuninger.com/store/product/Default/1000018216_08005/detail.jsf


----------



## Aluxe

hey folks, Bluefly is giving an extra 10% off everything. Roadys, easys and at least one black muse. 

Happy new year in advance!


----------



## authenticplease

Rive Gauche Platform sandal in Grey 8.5, 9, 9.5 at Yoox for $237....code Christmas10 will get you an additional 20% off(good until the 3rd).....Happy Shopping

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=44264325&tp=16722&tskay=3FD17CD7


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies CoCoPari has a 50% off sale! Call 212-872-2391 ask for Brianna.
http://cocopari.com/

List of YSL on sale

Trib Too pump
Sublime rose
Tribute pump 37.5, 40, 40.5
Folk Sandal in Cognac
Trib boot Cognac
Saubourg boot in Safari
Aspen boot brown
Hyde boot 

Good luck! 
__________________


----------



## ling0882434

boston saks has 1 36 leopard tribute pump and 6.5 brown tribute pump. ask for monica. she's the best. both r 60 off


----------



## randr21

ling0882434 said:


> boston saks has 1 36 leopard tribute pump and 6.5 brown tribute pump. ask for monica. she's the best. both r 60 off


 
hi ling, is the brown the "mousse" color currently on saks.com, but sold out?


----------



## IStuckACello

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/d_abug/items/Yves_Saint_Laurent__YSL__Muse
Pretty pebbled patent muse! $700 shipped


----------



## soleilbrun

Happy New Year everyone!  Here is more news from Valerie at YSL Cabazon.  I will try later to upload the photo.

We just received our latest color in our Large Muse with gold hardware and it is $1199 from $1650. Please,keep in mind we only received 5 so,I cannot hold any but they will sell fast! Feel free to contact me with any questions. 

lake_muse_gold_hardware$1199

Thank You, 

        Valerie 

Valerie/Sales
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## authenticplease

Blk Palais 35.5 for $397

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=iRDBPUv


----------



## soleilbrun

Updates from YSL cabazon.

Hello, 
        We just received these new arrivals and only 4 of each color!! It is our  Y-Mail Mini Tote! Our price is $349 and original $1145 


Please fell free to contact me with any questions. It measures 9 across by 10 



Thank You, 
        Valerie


----------



## authenticplease

Barneys has some lovely things on sale but sizes are very limited!

Black Tribtoo boots 40 only for $439

http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Boot/500826042,default,pd.html

Black Coleen 40 and 41 for $439

http://www.barneys.com/Coleen/500826192,default,pd.html


----------



## authenticplease

Leopard pony hair Tribtoo 80hh 38 and 38.5 for $529

http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-80-Pump/500825930,default,pd.html

Plus a couple of other boots styles but they are not at 60% off yet


----------



## nycbagobsessed

Does anyone know if the Tribute Patent Sandals (open to any color but would prefer Gold, Red or Pink) are on sale anywhere now?  Call me crazy, but I want to get a pair and wear it with my wedding dress!  Help and enable me please!


----------



## Minamiz

^not to my knowledge unless u r a 40 or 41?


----------



## nycbagobsessed

Minamiz said:


> ^not to my knowledge unless u r a 40 or 41?



Unfortunately, no .  I am a size 37.


----------



## grietje

****** is accepting pre-orders for some Resort/SS 2011 peices. Here's an excerpt from Erica's email:

Lg Patent Easy - Marine - $795
Lg Easy (traditional Crest leather) - Crocus, Marine - $1295
Lg Y-Rock Easy - Sandal, Black - $1695
Lg Muse (Buffalo leather) w/ Gold HW - Beige, Shamrock - $1245

RULES:  Full payment is now required to reserve, but will be 100% refundable if you are not satisfied with the pictures sent to you when your item arrives to us.  Once shipped, our standard return policy applies.  Standard shipping rates apply as well. Approx $10 for UPS ground within the US and approx $35 for Priority Mail which we will upgrade to USPS Express for free.  PLEASE BE SURE TO STATE WHICH SHIPPING METHOD APPLIES TO YOU WHEN PLACING YOUR ORDER.   

Payments will be taken via paypal, googlecheckout, credit card, money order, western union or bank wire. 

WWW.HGBagsonline.com

I have bought several bags from Erica and her bags and service are outstanding.


----------



## tnguyen19082

Hi, does anyone know when the next sale for YSL boutiques will be? 
Thanks.


----------



## authenticplease

Blk leather Tribtoos at Saks.com in 39.5 for $303

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=iRWJ.cH


----------



## authenticplease

Tribute Too Leopard Pony Hair Sandal 35 for $415

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=iRWLpEf


----------



## authenticplease

Navy suede Carmen bootie 39 for $339

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=iRWPEX0


----------



## girlycharlie

Easy M Razzo (stingray embossed) Purple $1595   $999
Easy M Shearling $1995  $1399
Easy M patent  $995  $799
Easy M Nappa $1695   $1099
Easy M Suede Y stiching $1595   $1099

Call or email Hisaka. She responds fast and is super helpfull!

Yves Saint Laurent
Luxury Row Waikiki
2114 Kalakaua Avenue
Honolulu, HI  96815

Tel: (808) 924-6900
Fax: (808)924-6915
yslstr009@us.ysl.com


----------



## girlycharlie

Easy M Black patent Y suede  $1595  $1099 
Muse L Croco Embossed  $1695  $1099
Muse Oversize (saphhire, mauve, and olive) $1650  $1195


----------



## girlycharlie

Muse Oversize and large in forest green $1550 $1099
Muse L tweed in pony hair $2495 $1499
Muse Oversize lizard embossed $1550 $1099 
Downtown S Red $1550 $1099


----------



## mona_danya

Thanks for the pics...the purple looks gorgeous!


----------



## girlycharlie

You're welcome  

I just spent a fortune so go buy a bag and make me feel better


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Thanks for posting the pics! I just needed to move into the appropriate thread.


----------



## soleilbrun

soleilbrun said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Here is more news from Valerie at YSL Cabazon. I will try later to upload the photo.
> 
> We just received our latest color in our Large Muse with gold hardware and it is $1199 from $1650. Please,keep in mind we only received 5 so,I cannot hold any but they will sell fast! Feel free to contact me with any questions.
> 
> lake_muse_gold_hardware$1199
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Valerie
> 
> Valerie/Sales
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018


 

Hello folks,
Here are the photos associated with my posts 1772 and 1774 plus new ones from Valerie.  Please contact her if you see anything you like.

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/latest YSL posts/

Happy hunting


----------



## nycbagobsessed

Does anyone know if the YSL stores mark down their shoes to 60% off eventually? Are they at 40% off now? Thanks!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Any deals .. TIA


----------



## randr21

YSL woodbury outlet had some great bags when i went today...dont remember prices, but here's what i saw
oversized black calf skin muse
large beautiful grey patent muse
large gorgeous soft peachy patent muse
large amazing azure blue calf leather muse
large purple patent easy
large tan calf easy
leopard pony hair downtowns
medium white textured muses

seriously, they had tons of lovely bags, too bad no addl discount tho.


----------



## Kai Lien

nycbagobsessed said:


> Does anyone know if the YSL stores mark down their shoes to 60% off eventually? Are they at 40% off now? Thanks!



Hmm...I'd like to know this too. I haven't heard of this though...


----------



## ShopAddikt

Has anyone seen any of the Y mail wallets on sale?


----------



## nnehora

Does anyone know if/where they have tribtoos shorter heel ones on sale?? Thanks!


----------



## couturequeen

nnehora said:


> Does anyone know if/where they have tribtoos shorter heel ones on sale?? Thanks!



Call the NYC or LA boutique. They had some last week.


----------



## grietje

HG Bags got a YSL shipment in--Muse and Easys.  Great prices!

www.hgbagsonline.com


----------



## jelenaabbou

girlycharlie said:


> Easy M Black patent Y suede  $1595  $1099
> Muse L Croco Embossed  $1695  $1099
> Muse Oversize (saphhire, mauve, and olive) $1650  $1195




what stores are these from?


----------



## love2shop_26

NM at The Bravern in Bellevue, WA had two medium purple Multy bags for $652 as of yesterday 1/23


----------



## love2shop_26

jelenaabbou said:


> what stores are these from?



See post #1785


----------



## Jabin

Yoogi's Closet has a "like new" small Downtown in what I believe is the camel colour. $895.


----------



## jujuto

*Miroslava multicolor Muse II for 990*
http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-xl-en-cuir-yves-saint-laurent/150343


----------



## jen_sparro

^AH! Wonder if they ship to Aus... time to practice my appalling french 
Thanks Jujuto!!


----------



## missbabydolce

Beige Canvas Charms tote $459 TJ Maxx, Dallas, TX.


----------



## soleilbrun

New items from Valerie,

Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

problems with images, I'll try later.  Lots of bags and wallets.


----------



## soleilbrun

Here you go ladies and gentlemen

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cabazon/


----------



## soleilbrun

Even more stuff from Valerie at Cabazon!  

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cabazon2/


----------



## luvcubs

Love the bags!  Do you have any prices?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bluefly has some new YSL bags today...

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Handbags/_/N-1z14012Zm2sa/list.fly


----------



## am2022

loving the eggplant easy .. so pretty



soleilbrun said:


> Here you go ladies and gentlemen
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cabazon/


----------



## Aluxe

that black easy got sold with a quickness...


----------



## soleilbrun

hi everyone,
Valerie sent me an e-mail about the presidents sale going on only at cabazon.  There is 20% off bags and shoes except muses and 40% off clothing for women and men.  There are too many pics to post.  PM me and I will forward you the e-mail.


----------



## authenticplease

Ann's Fabulous Finds has a yummy Navy Roady for $995....don't forget she offers an easy 90 day layaway

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/navy_roady_bag


----------



## Lib

Dk brown muse

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/65841


----------



## xichic

do we trust bluefly these days after the Balenciaga and Gucci fake disasters the passed few months? just wondering if anyone has bought YSL from Bluefly and had a problem with authenticity



Cosmopolitan said:


> Bluefly has some new YSL bags today...
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Handbags/_/N-1z14012Zm2sa/list.fly


----------



## llson

^^Haven't purchased YSL from Bluefly, but I've purchased Chloe, Gucci (leather) and Prada over the years and they've all been fine.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^I don't know of anyone who has questioned authenticity of a YSL bag from Bluefly


----------



## zhou_l

^ i have only once purchased a mini muse from bluefly...no problem found..


----------



## Genti

Does anyone know where I can find a pair of Tribute Platform Sandals size 41 on sale?


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous croc embossed Muse from an amazing pfer, $785 OBO  http://www.bonanza.com/booths/aishah07/items/YSL_Large_Muse_Patent_Black_Croc_Embossed


----------



## linhhhuynh

^same seller, Tribute heels $270 OBO  http://www.bonanza.com/booths/aisha...ibute_Heels_Brand_New_Size_US_7__Eu_38__AUS_8


----------



## mezmari

Gorgeous authentic Two Teal Muse Bag, with receipt, barely used! Love the color, very unique! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5839769


----------



## Cosmopolitan

TONS of new YSL on Bluefly today! 

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z14012Z1abc/list.fly?referer=cjunction_2261907_10564040_


----------



## Aluxe

oooooohhhhh drrroooooooollllllll


----------



## Aluxe

I was going to buy a LV neverfull to use when we travel (3 kids, lots of junk & I messed up a suede leather bag last December:cry, now I'm wondering if that lucky chyc tote could work.

Hmm, probably not. Especially not in that color. It would look dirty after riding on the floor of a beat up 4X4 rental.  

I guess I'll stick to LV Canvas. But those wallets are calling my name, beckoning me to come hither, open my wallet and spend. And Bluefly sent me $30 yesterday. hmmm 

Walking away from computer now....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Lol, it is hard to restrain yourself when there are so many to choose from.


----------



## patsyesq

BLACK FULL SIZE NEW NADJA ROSE HOBO for 300 ! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256192bf73


I believe there is the clutch  for 330 by another seller too!!!! YEA NADJAs


----------



## soleilbrun

News from Valerie

PLEASE BE ADVISED IT'S ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASES,ENJOY!! EASY$1099 DOWNTOWN$999 



Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie again

BLACK NAPPA ROADY$1199 AND PURPPLE PEBBEDLED LARGE MUSE$1099

Photo of the muse to big to upload now

Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## bubbleloba

New Rive Gauche bag in a rich cognac color , sale price at $1705







http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/bags-purses/item10053141.aspx


----------



## zhou_l

Rue lala has YSL sale today!!!!!! just got one cognac oversize muse!!


----------



## vesna

Erica at ****** has quite a few good deals on YSL: patent beige easy $895, Khaki large roady $995....and few amazing colours of Muse (chemise and ires)

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-ysl-c-22_28.html


----------



## guccikat

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this.. but just wanted to share this to anyone who is looking for the multi-colored Muse II... there is a used one currently listed..

not sure about authenticity either.. might want to check with some of the gals on this forum


----------



## RunwayQueen

soleilbrun said:


> News from Valerie
> 
> PLEASE BE ADVISED IT'S ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASES,ENJOY!! EASY$1099 DOWNTOWN$999
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026





soooo cute!


----------



## graycat5

Nordstrom in Seattle has this *GORGEOUS* patent CHYC flap on sale!  It looks to be a dark purple/eggplant color.  Was  $1795, now $709. If I weren't already over my bag limit for the month, I'd pounce on it! 

If interested, call Peggy at 206-628-1253 or email her at peggy.urban@nordstrom.com.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Wow someone needs to grab that!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

Large black muse in great condition on Fashionphile.com priced at $950 - http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=10802


----------



## love2shop_26

graycat5 said:


> Nordstrom in Seattle has this *GORGEOUS* patent CHYC flap on sale!  It looks to be a dark purple/eggplant color.  Was  $1795, now $709. If I weren't already over my bag limit for the month, I'd pounce on it!
> 
> If interested, call Peggy at 206-628-1253 or email her at peggy.urban@nordstrom.com.



  OMG!!!!!  But I gave up shopping for lent!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi everyone,
Valerie just sent me an e-mail with loads of bags for sale, too many to post.  She will send shortly another with shoes.  PM me with your e-mail and I will forward it to you.


----------



## bagatfirstsight

I was wondering if someone may have Valerie's Email?


----------



## pureoxygenie

bagatfirstsight said:


> I was wondering if someone may have Valerie's Email?


same here


----------



## pureoxygenie

soleilbrun said:


> Valerie again
> 
> BLACK NAPPA ROADY$1199 AND PURPPLE PEBBEDLED LARGE MUSE$1099
> 
> Photo of the muse to big to upload now
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018


can you forwad a list to my email? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Thanks


----------



## nicki23x

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone,
> Valerie just sent me an e-mail with loads of bags for sale, too many to post.  She will send shortly another with shoes.  PM me with your e-mail and I will forward it to you.



Any tribute sandals or tribtoos?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Black Patent Tribute on Ann's.


----------



## soleilbrun

nicki23x said:


> Any tribute sandals or tribtoos?


  No, neither one is on sale


----------



## soleilbrun

pureoxygenie said:


> can you forwad a list to my email? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Thanks


 
You  need to PM me with your e-mail address


----------



## sarasmith3269

piped ysl tributes 38.5 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D641%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## SalesQueen

May I please get Valerie email.. Thank you


----------



## soleilbrun

SalesQueen said:


> May I please get Valerie email.. Thank you



You need to PM me with your e-mail


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ooh, these are used *I think that a professional can definitely get the stains out* and in Canada but I've had my eye on this style of YSL peep toe pump for a while, too bad it's not my size; $223 CAD


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

More YSL pumps, include Tribute Sandals from BagAmbition.com - all three have never been worn

and another pair of new YSL satin sandals (never worn) from shopbellabag.com


----------



## oliverdog

Hey all! I'm new here but not new to my love of YSL!
I may be posting in the wrong area but I was wondering if anyone has spotted an electric blue belle de jour clutch anywhere? I realize it's from the fall and was pretty popular but I still really want it and have been having no luck.
Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi everyone,
Valerie says:

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen, 
        Our Women's Shoe Sale is finally here!!!  Our shoe Blitz starts,March 25 and 26 but as a client of mine I can pre-sale to you now!!! Please,do not hesitate to call me because shoes are flying off the shelves!!! When calling,please ask for me,Valerie. I look forward in assisting you in our shoe Blitz event!! You can also reach me at my personal email so that I do not overlook your email;valeriegusman@yahoo.com. I am only here until 4pm but please do not worry, I am here tomorrow morning and that is the best time I can go on the hunt for your shoe sizes 


Look forward in hearing from you soon!! 


Sincerely, 

        Valerie 


Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello again,

Valerie has more to say:

SORRY,WOMEN SHOES ARE 50% OFF!! JUST EMAIL ME YOUR SIZE AND I WILL EMAIL YOU PICTURES OF WHAT I HAVE AVAILABLE. 


THANK YOU, 

        VALERIE 


Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## allbrandspls

^^^thanks for the info


----------



## axez

Hello! I am relatively new to this forum. I have been lurking for a while but never posted. 
Since I have under 10 posts and cannot get and PM's yet, can someone tell me if Valerie still has any bags on sale from last week? 
I am not sure if I can contact her directly.....thanks a lot!


----------



## nicki23x

Does anyone have Michelle's email address from Woodbury? Im at work and cant get to my gmail to get her email! I need to see what shoes are onsale at Woodbury! Please idf anyone can PM it that would be amazing thank you! (Or if anyon e know what shoes are on sale)


----------



## babyontheway

PM me too please- or anyone's email from woodbury!  TIA


----------



## shammieq

thanks for the info! i've emailed her for the shoes! hope there are some shoes for me.... 



soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone,
> Valerie says:
> 
> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Our Women's Shoe Sale is finally here!!!  Our shoe Blitz starts,March 25 and 26 but as a client of mine I can pre-sale to you now!!! Please,do not hesitate to call me because shoes are flying off the shelves!!! When calling,please ask for me,Valerie. I look forward in assisting you in our shoe Blitz event!! You can also reach me at my personal email so that I do not overlook your email;valeriegusman@yahoo.com. I am only here until 4pm but please do not worry, I am here tomorrow morning and that is the best time I can go on the hunt for your shoe sizes
> 
> 
> Look forward in hearing from you soon!!
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Valerie
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
> Cabazon Ca 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

axez said:


> Hello! I am relatively new to this forum. I have been lurking for a while but never posted.
> Since I have under 10 posts and cannot get and PM's yet, can someone tell me if Valerie still has any bags on sale from last week?
> I am not sure if I can contact her directly.....thanks a lot!


 
 Her e-mail is in post 1856.  Good luck!


----------



## nicki23x

as an update, i called woodbury and they dont have any tribtoos, they do have tribute sandal in the lower heel orange. Cabazan has no tributes.


----------



## shammieq

I've asked valerie and and she said there are no bags on sale now. 



axez said:


> Hello! I am relatively new to this forum. I have been lurking for a while but never posted.
> Since I have under 10 posts and cannot get and PM's yet, can someone tell me if Valerie still has any bags on sale from last week?
> I am not sure if I can contact her directly.....thanks a lot!


----------



## mona_danya

nicki23x said:


> as an update, i called woodbury and they dont have any tribtoos, they do have tribute sandal in the lower heel orange. Cabazan has no tributes.



Do you know what sizes were the tributes and whats the sale price?


----------



## nicki23x

mona_danya said:


> Do you know what sizes were the tributes and whats the sale price?



sorry i didnt ask! the womens shoes are going to be 50% off this weekend.


----------



## sroze

The orange Tributes were $499(plus tax) when I was in Woodbury the beginning of March.
I was so happy they had my size (51/2). They are amazing. I was able to get a 10% reduction for the display shoe. There was also a size 6 but I don't know what else.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies - just spoke with Valerie and she says that her personal email was posted and she received an overwhelming number of responses and couldn't get to them all... She asks that in the future to please email her here: YSLstr026.cabazon@us.ysl.com -- and if you email her with your name/shoe size you can get on her list of updates


----------



## bagrebel

I've found this:

YBOW BAG: 
Was £1065, now £295 (white) 

ROADY BAG NOW IN STORE: 
Was £1195 now £540 (Red) 
Was £1010 now £455 (Black) 

MUSE BAG 
Large - was £1080, now £490 
Medium - was £1005, now £455 
Black now in store 

MUSE TWO BAG 
Large  - From £490 
Medium - From £530 
Black now in store 

really wanna go there nowwwwwwww!!!! 

http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/exclusives/item/yves-saint-laurent


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bagrebel said:


> I've found this:
> 
> YBOW BAG:
> Was £1065, now £295 (white)
> 
> ROADY BAG NOW IN STORE:
> Was £1195 now £540 (Red)
> Was £1010 now £455 (Black)
> 
> MUSE BAG
> Large - was £1080, now £490
> Medium - was £1005, now £455
> Black now in store
> 
> MUSE TWO BAG
> Large  - From £490
> Medium - From £530
> Black now in store
> 
> really wanna go there nowwwwwwww!!!!
> 
> http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/exclusives/item/yves-saint-laurent



Do you know if they ship to the USA? I sent them a message... maybe I should call?


----------



## Aluxe

^^^ bumping anyone know if they ship?


----------



## Copper1977

Aluxe said:


> ^^^ bumping anyone know if they ship?



I am in the Uk and when I have been previously they said they don't ship at all, not even just in the UK. That was a couple of months ago so could have changed, may be worth a phone call.


----------



## Copper1977

bagrebel said:


> I've found this:
> 
> YBOW BAG:
> Was £1065, now £295 (white)
> 
> ROADY BAG NOW IN STORE:
> Was £1195 now £540 (Red)
> Was £1010 now £455 (Black)
> 
> MUSE BAG
> Large - was £1080, now £490
> Medium - was £1005, now £455
> Black now in store
> 
> MUSE TWO BAG
> Large  - From £490
> Medium - From £530
> Black now in store
> 
> really wanna go there nowwwwwwww!!!!
> 
> http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/exclusives/item/yves-saint-laurent




I called them and they have black, brown and grey (all patent) large Muse Twos and they were £635.


----------



## Aluxe

Copper1977 said:


> I am in the Uk and when I have been previously they said they don't ship at all, not even just in the UK. That was a couple of months ago so could have changed, may be worth a phone call.




Thanks so much! I need to save my pennies anyway....


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie has new bags at cabazon YSL. PM me with your e-mail address for her e-mail.


----------



## cocobean1793

Does anyone have an email for a SA at the YSL outlet store @ Woodbury Commons ? If so, please PM me..... TIA


----------



## An123109

cocobean1793 said:


> Does anyone have an email for a SA at the YSL outlet store @ Woodbury Commons ? If so, please PM me..... TIA



I would like this as well too please! Tia!


----------



## zuzu35

Purple medium easy on Overstock! $1045

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Tote-Bag/5710581/product.html?cid=205311&fp=F


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie:

Hello Everyone!! 
        We would like to invite you to our Easter Sale! Bags(including Muse Bags) Women and Men Shoes will 
be additional 15% off!! Clothing for Men and Women additional 50% off!! Please feel free to call me or email me so that you may now Pre-sale!! Please,ask for me when calling our Store. 



Thank You, 
        Valerie Gusman 



Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## Aluxe

Hey ladies Editors closet is selling a grey croc embossed suede besace for 449.


----------



## authenticplease

Black Muse with SHW at Anns Fabulous Finds for $650.....don't forget that they offer an easy 60 day layaway

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/black_patent_muse


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

YSL Shoes: Patent Purple sandals, size 9 - $360 http://www.refinestyle.com/yves-saint-laurent-shoes-platforms-1062-379.html ; some wear to the soles


----------



## prettysquare

White leather Roady on Rue La La $1399


----------



## nunumgl

Found these at my local STA, phone number 603-433-0200


----------



## spanishrena

hello!

anyone knows where i can get the ysl vavin men's duffel bag? its the ss 08 season i know its late but my friend really likes it and i hope to get it as a present. any help wil be good! 

thakn you!


----------



## minojun

Hi...can anybody tell me if it is possible at all to get black pebbled/crest easy on sale?  I know some stores have appreciation or Friends & Family day.  Will it be happening anytime soon?  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie:

Hello, 
        I would like to invite you to pre-sale with our Cabazon Store. Women's Bags (including Muse) will be an additional 20% off!!! Women's and Men's shoes will be an additional 20% off as well!! Jewelry will be an additional 50%off!!! Clothing (with some exceptions of certain pieces)will be 50% off!! Men's Clothing will be additional 50% off as well!! This would be the time to add those Wonderful pieces to your wardrobe if you missed out last Sale!!! Please,keep in mind this pre-sale is only for the Cabazon Store. If you have any questions,please feel free to contact me at (951)922-8026 or email me. 



Thank You, 
        Valerie 


Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## LadyCupid

Valerie @ Cabazon sent me some pics but no pricing info...So not sure how useful these are. 

Phone orders are allowed but cannot buy until May 27th (actual day of sale).


----------



## LadyCupid




----------



## grietje

Oh Mylanta!  Looking at the photos above, I think I have died and gone to YSL Heaven!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

grietje said:


> Oh Mylanta! Looking at the photos above, I think I have died and gone to YSL Heaven!!!


 
Me too!!!


----------



## daniela127

yodaling1 said:


>



Does anyone know what color the downtown bags on the right are?  thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

I was so excited about this find, that I completely forgot to pull out my cell phone and snap a pic for this thread!

I was at the TJMaxx in Countryside, Illinois this afternoon and they had a Calf Leather Roady in Camel for $999!


----------



## randr21

just came back from woodbury today and the YSL store was FULLY stocked with tons of beautiful bags against 2 walls, along with another small batch on display near the front window.  didnt stay too long since i didnt see any add'l off signs, but the beautiful grey, purple and turquoise/blue patent downtowns and muses really blew me away.


----------



## Aluxe

Good Lord! There's a black patent croc-embossed OS Muse at realdealcollection.com. The price looks good too. Hope a tPFer gets it.


----------



## alouette

daniela127 said:


> Does anyone know what color the downtown bags on the right are?  thanks!



I think that's berry?


----------



## beforeflower

Anyone could please PM Valerie's email address? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## sbelle

I've been trolling Ann's Fabulous Finds and just came across one of my all time favorite YSL bags on sale.  A black large Chyc.

I got a large black last year and love it so much I purchased a large brown this year.  I briefly fell in love with the Celine box bags, but couldn't justify the $.  Why get a Celine box for $3,000 or $4,000 when you can have a chyc for this price?

This bag needs to go to a good home (of course I really don't understand why anyone would sell it)









http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/on_sale/sale_items


----------



## bubbleloba

There are a few YSL shoes included in the Nordstrom designer sale, including Tributes and Tribtoos in seasonal colors.  The designer sale is at 40% off.  Pre-sale started a few days ago, so I'm not sure about availability.  I have a great Nordy SA (she found me the last classic Burberry trench in my size) and can pass on her contact info if anyone need it.  Just PM me.

Here are a few on the sale list:
Denim tribtoo - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prune patent tribute pump - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grey tribtoo -


----------



## randr21

what a pretty chyc bag, and brand new too!  

i have the prune patent trib pumps and they're divine...makes your legs look a mile long and more comfy than CL's imo.


----------



## sroze

Does anyone have any news about spring/summer sales in the YSL retail stores or online store? They usually have a much bigger size and color selection in shoes than the department stores.


----------



## bibs

any of you girls know if there's any memorial day sale in the NY boutiques ? Looking for tribute heels ( do these ever go on sale ? )


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi everyone,
I've been getting quite a few requests for Valerie Gusman's info. You can reach her here:

YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com
Yves Saint Laurent
 48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
 Cabazon Ca 92230
 T 951 922 8026
 F 951 922 8018

Happy shopping!!


----------



## alouette

btw, the smaller burgundy/berry colored Downtown pic in Valerie's pic is coated canvas.  $1099 and then 20% off.

The plain black and tan (iirc) satchels are $679'ish already discounted not including tax.


----------



## 1fatpet

Some more pic with prices from the Cabazon outlet that Valerie sent me.  I've never linked pictures so bear with me if they come out strangely.


----------



## 1fatpet

More pics . . .


----------



## 1fatpet

Last of the pictures.  She's also got large Muse Two in patent black/chocolate for $999 less 20% and Lover bags in black, teal or camel for $699 less 20%.


----------



## authenticplease

Saks ATL has the following items available for presale at 30%. Contact Audrey at audrey_levin@s5a.com or 404812 7372 or Bonnie at 404 210 5490(she is text friendly at this number).


----------



## authenticplease

More from Saks....sorry for the crappy BB intel photos


----------



## authenticplease

More handbag photos from Saks 30% off presale....


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffrey ATL has the following items at 30% presale(not signed from public yet)  Call William at 404-237-9000.


----------



## balthus

Just picked up oversized Muse in black nylon at Neiman's on presale for 50%.  

It is so lightweight & great price for nylon version.  

Get to pick up next Wednesday.  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000226cat2720733cat7040731


----------



## randr21

1fatpet said:


> Last of the pictures.  She's also got large Muse Two in patent black/chocolate for $999 less 20% and Lover bags in black, teal or camel for $699 less 20%.


 
you're a doll for getting these pics to us.  i've tried the grey patent downtown irl and it's so so pretty and lightweight.  must restrain myself, ahhh.


----------



## randr21

authenticplease said:


> More from Saks....sorry for the crappy BB intel photos


 
eek, why are there so many nice bags on sale!  this pebbled easy is calling me.  i must say, ysl's take on pebbled is so much nicer than the givenchy bubbly version.  

thank you for ANY pics!!!  YSL ladies have the best deals and intel.


----------



## alouette

^^did u get it? I called Audrey and said another SA just rang up the navy Easy.


----------



## love2shop_26

Bags available on NM:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...967029+641&pageSize=160&st=s&_requestid=22741

Shoes and bags available on Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...49_sort&bmUID=j17WIEP&N=1553+1588+306418049\]

The red Roady is pretty


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

calling leopard lovers - size 39 leopard platforms, $127


----------



## authenticplease

Sale at Ssense.com

Large green Muse
Metallic Easy
Roadies
Easy Stud
O/S Muse
Arty Ring & Lucky Ring

http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/yves_saint_laurent


----------



## LadyCupid

balthus said:


> Just picked up oversized Muse in black nylon at Neiman's on presale for 50%.
> 
> It is so lightweight & great price for nylon version.
> 
> Get to pick up next Wednesday.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000226cat2720733cat7040731


 
Did you mean 50% or 30%? Online price shows 30% off only.


----------



## love2shop_26

Sale has begun online and in boutiques.  Several Easy bags included in seasonal colors


----------



## balthus

yodaling1 said:


> Did you mean 50% or 30%? Online price shows 30% off only.



I was pretty sure it was half-off but I grabbed it at pre-sale last weekend & gave to my SA to ring yesterday.  I saw it was only 30% off online.  I won't be picking up until the weekend & will let you know.  I remember she & I talked about what a great price it was.


----------



## Aluxe

ooh wee! That techno black easy is CALLING me... Thank God I got the memo from my wallet last night. It said "NO MAS" 



love2shop_26 said:


> Sale has begun online and in boutiques.  Several Easy bags included in seasonal colors


----------



## balthus

love2shop_26 said:


> Sale has begun online and in boutiques.  Several Easy bags included in seasonal colors



I hate that items are non-returnable though.


----------



## love2shop_26

^^I know! Sucks! I think you can still return if you buy from the boutiques tho...I *think*!  Might wanna confirm that. I haven't bought from the boutiques in a year and I didn't return either so don't remember the policy.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

An easy on sale at dept stores?  Don't care for the colors on ysl.com. Thanks


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I am looking for an Obi Bow in any color other than Black or White, has anyone seen this bag in any of the sales?


----------



## laurenxesq

1fatpet said:


> Last of the pictures. She's also got large Muse Two in patent black/chocolate for $999 less 20% and Lover bags in black, teal or camel for $699 less 20%.


 
Visited the Cabazon store today, Paul & Susana were both very helpful.  Left with one of the large Muse Two in black patent & large Downtown in navy napa.  The bags're just beautiful!  The Muse Two's lined in black suede, much better made the some of my LV bags.  Thanks for the sale info ladies.


----------



## greensoda

are the online boutique prices same as in stores?


----------



## PursePicky

Saks 5th Ave in-store in NYC had 2 beautiful red Roady bags for $1045 and a few Multy Hobo bags white and other colours (didn't see the price) as well as a few other less attractive things that are also on Saks online.

The NYC YSL boutique had great stuff, though I didn't see most prices, everything I did see of the sale seemed to be at 30% off. There were a few dark coloured Roadys; small Easy in sky blue and a med Easy in a dark golden colour; a few Multy bags (white leather, beige pantent, a dark coloured patent); a gold-flaked cork enveloppe clutch; what seemed like a sparkly large white and a sparkly large black Belle De Jour clutches; a couple med and large 'new rive gauche' quilted bags in light brown, black &white (I overheard one of the huge quilted bags in white was $1995 reduced from $3000); and tons of wallets (approx $270 for the small patent and $339 for the large patent).


----------



## authenticplease

coutureusa.com has a large black patent DT and a white Muse for $749 each. Also a purple patent Tribute for $499 and Lauren 100mm hh closed toe pumps in a 41.5 .They offer a very easy 90 day layaway too!  I have bought from them many times and always have been very pleased.  

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-4868-yves-saint-laurent-black-patent-leather-downtown-handbag-large.aspx

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-4863-yves-saint-laurent-white-leather-muse-handbag.aspx

https://www.coutureusa.com/p-3564-yves-saint-laurent-patent-leather-tribute-tote-handbag.aspx

https://www.coutureusa.com/p-4421-yves-saint-laurent-black-patent-leather-lauren-100-heelspumps.aspx


----------



## randr21

saks nyc has 2 roady bags, a black with some kind of tiny reflectors (not matte, but not disco), and a bright orange, both 1045.  they also had a smaller Y tote, super lightweight and quite cute.


----------



## LT bag lady

Got an email with photos & prices from my awesome SA at YSL on 57th.
*BRISTEN  212-980-2970*.


----------



## SBellefromSC

called this morning to scoop the OS in the kelly green muse but they were all gone. BOO!

Just kicking myself I would have LOVED it soooo much


----------



## fmd914

Do the boutiques (including online) ever have a second cut?  TIA!!!!


----------



## randr21

LT bag lady said:


> Got an email with photos & prices from my awesome SA at YSL on 57th.
> *BRISTEN  212-980-2970*.


 
thanks LT for being such a doll and sharing this with us.  love the lighting and how it makes the bags pop.



SBellefromSC said:


> called this morning to scoop the OS in the kelly green muse but they were all gone. BOO!
> 
> Just kicking myself I would have LOVED it soooo much


 
haha, that's the bag i was going to call about too.  thanks for saving me the trouble.  the green is just tdf.


----------



## balthus

FYI I finally got back to pick up my bag today & it was indeed 50% off.  I asked SA about difference between online sale % & she said that the markdowns are usually greater in the stores.  I think next markdown at NM is end of the month.  



balthus said:


> I was pretty sure it was half-off but I grabbed it at pre-sale last weekend & gave to my SA to ring yesterday.  I saw it was only 30% off online.  I won't be picking up until the weekend & will let you know.  I remember she & I talked about what a great price it was.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

balthus said:


> FYI I finally got back to pick up my bag today & it was indeed 50% off.  I asked SA about difference between online sale % & she said that the markdowns are usually greater in the stores.  I think next markdown at NM is end of the month.



Hi Balthus!

This is a long shot....but I was wondering, will / can a US-based SA  accept orders from an international buyer with a valid shipping address in the U.S.?  I have ordered from NM several times...

If this is possible...mind sharing your SA's contact or any reliable SA's....

TIA!


----------



## zeogo

Does anyone know when the sale begins at the London boutiques?


----------



## balthus

dizzy lizzy said:


> Hi Balthus!
> 
> This is a long shot....but I was wondering, will / can a US-based SA  accept orders from an international buyer with a valid shipping address in the U.S.?  I have ordered from NM several times...
> 
> If this is possible...mind sharing your SA's contact or any reliable SA's....
> 
> TIA!



I really don't know & she left on vacation today for 2 weeks. Sorry (:


----------



## nycdiva

Has anyone seen the lower heeled tribute on sale at the boutique?


----------



## Panfilova

PLEASE *HELP* 
Where to find this shoes online??????????? http://i003.radikal.ru/1106/e1/6568a324f88f.jpg


----------



## zeogo

Panfilova said:


> PLEASE *HELP*
> Where to find this shoes online??????????? http://i003.radikal.ru/1106/e1/6568a324f88f.jpg



I couldn't tell you, but if you contact the London stores I'm pretty sure they can ship accross Europe.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

balthus said:


> I really don't know & she left on vacation today for 2 weeks. Sorry (:




Thanks B!


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie has new bags! PM me with your e-mail address and I will forward you the e-mail with pics.


----------



## hohoho

Anybody know where I can find patent easy bags on sale? Thanks.


----------



## grietje

hohoho said:


> Anybody know where I can find patent easy bags on sale? Thanks.


 
Check YSL.com; they should have some colors on sale.
The boutiques should too.
Try scrolling up to the photos from what's at the YSL outlet in Cabazon. I think there were patent Easys there.
Finally, Saks had a bunch.


----------



## hohoho

grietje said:


> Check YSL.com; they should have some colors on sale.
> The boutiques should too.
> Try scrolling up to the photos from what's at the YSL outlet in Cabazon. I think there were patent Easys there.
> Finally, Saks had a bunch.



Ysl.com didn't have any patents on sale. Where can I find photos from cabazone outlet?(sorry I'm a newbie here) Also, would you mind sharing which saks had patent easys on sale? My local one didn't have any. Thanks again!


----------



## grietje

hohoho said:


> Ysl.com didn't have any patents on sale. Where can I find photos from cabazone outlet?(sorry I'm a newbie here) Also, would you mind sharing which saks had patent easys on sale? My local one didn't have any. Thanks again!


 
Look at post #1889 (it's on page 126) of this thread.  The pics don't show a lot of Easys but it's worth a call to Valerie to see what they have.

In terms of which Saks, I would just call a Saks and see what's available. I think their computers are linked.

What color are you looking for?


----------



## spendalot

Can anyone tell me where to get a large green muse on sale? Tia!


----------



## LV LoVee

got this email today
I just have a vanilla Easy and a grey patent on sale. The vanilla is $975.99. The grey is $765.99. Let me know if you are interested.

Audrey

Audrey Levin
Designer Handbags

Saks Fifth Avenue
3440 Peachtree Rd. NE
Atlanta, Georgia 30326
404.812.7372


----------



## LV LoVee

got this email today
I just have a vanilla Easy and a grey patent on sale. The vanilla is $975.99. The grey is $765.99. Let me know if you are interested.

Audrey

Audrey Levin
Designer Handbags

Saks Fifth Avenue
3440 Peachtree Rd. NE
Atlanta, Georgia 30326
404.812.7372


----------



## LV LoVee

does anyone know when the pre-sale ends at saks? then does it go on more of a discount? thank you! would like to get an easy or muse


----------



## love2shop_26

LV LoVee said:


> does anyone know when the pre-sale ends at saks? then does it go on more of a discount? thank you! would like to get an easy or muse



Presale has ended; everything's on sale now and has been for a couple of weeks.

Second cut will probably be towards the end of this month


----------



## LV LoVee

ohh okay thanks make more sense! just called saks they said sale ends 20 and 21st is more of discount i think what is the extra discount if it is 30% right now?
Thank!


----------



## zeogo

I think around the 2nd week of July is when Saks begins final reductions, like 65/75% off, they also consolidate the merchandise into the largest stores, so the best finds tend to be at Bev Hills/5th Ave./Boston etc. around then.


----------



## dchildaries

Hi everyone...
I am looking for the coin purse/ card holder to fit my new HTC phone.  Does anyone know where i can find one that is on sale?  I check YSL.com, but I am hestitated about the metalic red.  Is there other color on sale somewhere? Please let me know.  TIA


----------



## sylphfae

Hi ladies! I know this is a long shot, but does anybody know where I can find the Tribute sandals on sale? I'm looking for a pair in a neutral/nude color like beige/tan, patent or kid leather is all good!!!


----------



## authenticplease

the following bags are available at Jeffrey ATL. contact William at (404) 237-9000 

40% off of retail

BB spy photos


----------



## hautecouturelov

Anyone seen any muse in navy/indigo for sale?


----------



## DisCo

Luisaviaroma.com is having a sale on YSL clothes and shoes -- up to 60% off!

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...&season=sale&gender=women&fromLinkDesHtm=true


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie has new bags: clutches, roadies and easies.  PM me withyour email for the photos.


----------



## dchildaries

aela said:


> Does anyone think this Downtown Raffia Tote is worth getting? It's on sale at NEt-a-Porter and it's very tempting!!!
> 
> http://afasione.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Bags-2.jpg
> 
> I'm so loving the Net-a-Porter sale I just need help (and guidance for my bank account's sake) on which ones to get!! (http://afasione.com/?p=560)


 
the downtown is gone... otherwise i would vote for it!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Picked up a great pair of Tributes at Saks during the presale !


----------



## miffy

Anyone know when 2nd cuts will be in the boutiques?


----------



## sues

Hi there, Just wondering if anyone out there knows if this grey cashmere scarf from the YSL Boutique will be going on Sale anytime soon or whether it is available at a US Dept Store that will ship overseas to Australia? As an aside, it looks more "lizard" print than Leopard. Cheers 

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...ard-Shawl-in-Grey-Wool-and-Silk-Jacquard.aspx


----------



## Kai Lien

miffy said:


> Anyone know when 2nd cuts will be in the boutiques?


 
June 23. I pre-ordered a pair of sandals and they told me that they won't ship till that date to get the discounted price. Hope you find something good.


----------



## indi3r4

whats the percentage of second cut if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## love2shop_26

indi3r4 said:


> whats the percentage of second cut if you don't mind me asking?



From what I remember I think they mark it down to 50% off MSRP.


----------



## miffy

Kai Lien said:


> June 23. I pre-ordered a pair of sandals and they told me that they won't ship till that date to get the discounted price. Hope you find something good.



Thanks so much! I called the boutique today but they didn't have what I wanted. 

The SA did tell me that the 2nd cuts will be 20% additional off the current sale prices.


----------



## love2shop_26

Addtl markdown has been taken on the sale merchandise online.  Looks like they're 50% off now


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie:
Hello, 
        I would like to invite you to pre-sale for 4th of July. Sale starts July 1-4th. The sale will be as follows: You many now pre-sale. 

Bags:20%off 

jewelrey:20%off 

mens and womens shoes:30%off 

clothing:50%off 

belts:50%off 



please feel free to contact me if you should have any questions. 



Thank You, 

        Valerie 


Valerie/Sales 
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole Dr.suite 222
Cabazon Ca 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## 1fatpet

So against my better judgment I emailed Valerie and found another bag that I need to have.  Here are the pics she sent me, there are some from the Memorial Day sale and a few new bags


----------



## 1fatpet

More Muse and Downtowns, if you hover over the pics with your mouse you can see the price . . .


----------



## 1fatpet

More Muse and Downtowns . . .


----------



## 1fatpet

Last of the pics, these also come in different colours, I'm just including the different styles.


----------



## randr21

thanks! look how rich and yummy this bag is!  ugh, why does ysl always make such understated and beautifully colored bags.


----------



## 1fatpet

^^

They are stunning, aren't they?  They're priced so reasonably, too.  I can't resist them even though, because of the postal strike in Canada, I haven't even received my last purchase yet.  Most of the time, they're even cheaper than the same styles at consignment stores.  

Also, I forgot to add this earlier, but Valerie can be contacted at 
YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com
Just Attn Valerie in the subject.


----------



## 1fatpet

1fatpet said:


> ^^
> 
> They are stunning, aren't they?  They're priced so reasonably, too.  I can't resist them even though, because of the postal strike in Canada, I haven't even received my last purchase yet.  Most of the time, they're even cheaper than the same styles at consignment stores.
> 
> Also, I forgot to add this earlier, but Valerie can be contacted at
> YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com
> Just Attn Valerie in the subject.




Valerie can also be reached at 
valeriegusman@yahoo.com 
She just emailed me and told me that she's off tomorrow but you can reach her on her personal email and she's generally very quick to answer.


----------



## zeogo

Harvey Nichols Edinburgh had the twill tribtoo's from AW 2010 in size 40 today for 80 percent off! Down to £120 I think.


----------



## zeogo

This is also a great deal for any guys or girls looking for a duffle! -

http://www.railso.com/unisex/duffels/ysl/ysl-black-sac-hamptons-duffel-shoulder-belt


----------



## skykim

Can anybody help me find muse twos on sale for under $900? I know the budget's tight, but TIA!!


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffrey ATL has ONE metallic bronze Roady on sale at 50% off.....call William, Keith or Jackie if interested.   404 237 9000


----------



## authenticplease

Also Saks ATL has a denim Multi with tan leather accent/trim and a gold clutch/wristlet with YSL on front/wrist strap.  both were marked 25% off, then an additional 25% off of markdown price.  Ask for Aubrey or Bonni.


----------



## Appletini10

sylphfae said:


> Hi ladies! I know this is a long shot, but does anybody know where I can find the Tribute sandals on sale? I'm looking for a pair in a neutral/nude color like beige/tan, patent or kid leather is all good!!!



Ladies, just wanted to tell you to definitely check bluefly.com from time to time. 

These beige suede gold piped Tributes were on sale from $995 to around $5xx-ish few days ago!!! I sooooooo wanted to get them, but I am on a shopping ban... Sigh... And tPF was down, so I couldn't post them for you. They are $796 now.


----------



## aprilraign

Anyone know where I can find the Chyc clutch in a fun color?  I only see dark colors...


----------



## curry1977

Finaly I have my first muse in bronze color purchased one week ago at sales!! but my husband tell me it's tooooo bis for me! I bought the oversize but i'm not a tall girl... What do you think?? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6RzBqoc6MRg/Th8j8rRY16I/AAAAAAAACA8/GeCMWiOptHg/s1600/ysl+002.JPG


----------



## Aluxe

curry1977 said:


> Finaly I have my first muse in bronze color purchased one week ago at sales!! but my husband tell me it's tooooo bis for me! I bought the oversize but i'm not a tall girl... What do you think?? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6RzBqoc6MRg/Th8j8rRY16I/AAAAAAAACA8/GeCMWiOptHg/s1600/ysl+002.JPG




oooh...I like it! congrats!

share a mod pic so we can see how it looks on you. as per whether its too big or not, its all about how *you* feel. if you love it, then that's all that matters


----------



## PursePicky

curry1977 said:


> Finaly I have my first muse in bronze color purchased one week ago at sales!! but my husband tell me it's tooooo bis for me! I bought the oversize but i'm not a tall girl... What do you think?? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6RzBqoc6MRg/Th8j8rRY16I/AAAAAAAACA8/GeCMWiOptHg/s1600/ysl+002.JPG



I got an oversized Muse a few years ago and loved it, still do, tho at the time my b/f told me it was way too big and I ignored him...now I gotta admit he was right! It's a beautiful bag but the OS is too big if you're not a super tall girl. Looks like walking around with an airport carry-on bag, a very chic one yes but luggage nonetheless! I'd return it if you can unless you're ok with a beautiful bag you won't use often...


----------



## curry1977

PursePicky said:


> I got an oversized Muse a few years ago and loved it, still do, tho at the time my b/f told me it was way too big and I ignored him...now I gotta admit he was right! It's a beautiful bag but the OS is too big if you're not a super tall girl. Looks like walking around with an airport carry-on bag, a very chic one yes but luggage nonetheless! I'd return it if you can unless you're ok with a beautiful bag you won't use often...


 Yess! maybe for travel but it's a pity this kind of bag for airports....


----------



## authenticplease

Curry.....she is lovely!  I would love to see a mod pic with you and the bag together.  I have a large Muse and think it is the perfect size, for me:O)


----------



## curry1977

authenticplease said:


> Curry.....she is lovely! I would love to see a mod pic with you and the bag together. I have a large Muse and think it is the perfect size, for me:O)


 I put on sell, if it doesn't sell tomorrow i think about this two months, cause i'll go on holidays and i don't bring it, I bring a red bal, black alexa and brown sofic c.


----------



## manditex

curry1977 said:


> Finaly I have my first muse in bronze color purchased one week ago at sales!! but my husband tell me it's tooooo bis for me! I bought the oversize but i'm not a tall girl... What do you think?? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6RzBqoc6MRg/Th8j8rRY16I/AAAAAAAACA8/GeCMWiOptHg/s1600/ysl+002.JPG


 


I honestly think it's how you rock it, and how comfortable you are.  If you feel fine it it and secure, you will look good.  Now if you're constantly worrying whether it looks good, or is it too big, and fussing, pulling and fidgeting, you wil make it look bad, only b/c you are not wearing it right.  For the record, I am pretty short but all I wear are big, oversized bags.


----------



## curry1977

The thing is I love big bag, but better for me slouch, soft bag and not rigid, and this one it's alittle rigid, maybe with use became soft....


----------



## hunniesochic

https://fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=13695

YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Flannel Tribute Platform Sandals 38.5
$375.00


----------



## hunniesochic

http://fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=13670
YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Tribtoo Slingbacks 38.5
$450.00


----------



## cinderellashoes

Looking for an Easy Medium (crest or pebbled leather) in dark shades of brown (2010 fall, bordeaux, preferably). Where can i find one?


----------



## redskater

cinderellashoes said:


> Looking for an Easy Medium (crest or pebbled leather) in dark shades of brown (2010 fall, bordeaux, preferably). Where can i find one?



****** has a dark magenta crest easy on her website. This color is absolutely gorgeous.  I just got it in the patent.


----------



## cinderellashoes

redskater said:


> ****** has a dark magenta crest easy on her website. This color is absolutely gorgeous.  I just got it in the patent.




Is magenta too pink? I cant find pictures of it.


----------



## redskater

cinderellashoes said:


> Is magenta too pink? I cant find pictures of it.



here's the link to her ebay auction

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...918616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3973wt_886 her ebay auction of the bag.

I saw it in the store and thought it was pretty deep, I wouldn't say it was too pink.


----------



## xCookiedoughx

Ysl tribute 105 textured patent in marine
US11/41 only $444.99

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...-platform-sandals/SEARCH/313295501/detail.fly

try the coupon SHOPSTYLE40
u'll get of $40 of the sale price!


----------



## authenticplease

Downtown in black/pony hair combo for $899 at coutureusa.com.  They also offer an easy 90 day layaway:O)

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-5364-yv...k-leather-pony-hair-sac-downtown-handbag.aspx


----------



## llson

^This is a find, I have this bag and my SA at Neiman Marcus said people still come in asking if they can get it - it was a NM exclusive Anniversary bag.  Actually, it's a really dark brown, not black, unless there was one in black.


----------



## sues

Hi there, I am really wanting the YSL grey, lizard print (but called leopard?) cashmere scarf but want to know if it will come on sale like some of the other scarves that have recently been reduced on their site. Can anyone tell me if this scarf will be reduced soon? I live in Oz so would have to order from US store. Thanks in advance for any help 


http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...ard-Shawl-in-Grey-Wool-and-Silk-Jacquard.aspx


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

Hi lovelies!  I'm looking for a fuschia patent easy.  I've scoured the web but with no luck .  If anyone knows anyone who is selling, please let me know .  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lady Aza

Valerie has a few patent leather oversize Muse. What do you think about patent leather muse?


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie of cabazon has a black patent tribute sling for 30% off $795.


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous croc embossed Muse from an old pfer, @$699 no bids, 4days+ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160626795887#ht_590wt_932

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/YSL-Large-Muse-Croc-Embossed-Black-Patent-TPF-/00/$(KGrHqF,!hEE3wScq54GBOLlYr6DNQ~~1_12.JPG


----------



## bagrebel

Another deal from Bicester Village, 
YVES SAINT LAURENT

Yves Saint Laurent are now in Further Reductions with up fantastic savings across collections, enjoy up to 80% off mens and ladies ready-to-wear, 60% off bags and shoes (including those pictured opposite).

Other accessories also reduced by up to 60% include sunglasses, belts, ties and jewellery.

I've got from http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/exclusives/item/ysl80

x


----------



## authenticplease

cinderellashoes said:


> Looking for an Easy Medium (crest or pebbled leather) in dark shades of brown (2010 fall, bordeaux, preferably). Where can i find one?


 
Don't know if you have found anything yet but this consignment shop has a black Easy in yummy pebbled leather for $599.  You can probably find a 10% off coupon if you google their name.  They also offer an easy layaway.  (I have purchased from them many times, they are local for me)

http://alexissuitcase.shoprw.com/product.php?productid=2219&cat=6&page=8


----------



## candicetan

Please let me know if there's a YSL Muse Navy Blue Medium on sale around Chicago! Brand new please


----------



## mkdk2011

please let me know if you guys see the ysl black tobacco leather 'Neo Double' reversible tote on sale  thanks


----------



## authenticplease

candicetan said:


> Please let me know if there's a YSL Muse Navy Blue Medium on sale around Chicago! Brand new please


 
 Saks Atl has one.....not on sale as it is new for f/w.  You can ask for Priscilla if you want to inquire


----------



## authenticplease

mkdk2011 said:


> please let me know if you guys see the ysl black tobacco leather 'Neo Double' reversible tote on sale  thanks


 
Jeffrey ATL had one on their sale rack last weekend at 60% off....not certain it is still there but you can call the store and William, Jackie, or Keith would be happy to check


----------



## mkdk2011

thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

candicetan said:


> Please let me know if there's a YSL Muse Navy Blue Medium on sale around Chicago! Brand new please


 


authenticplease said:


> Saks Atl has one.....not on sale as it is new for f/w. You can ask for Priscilla if you want to inquire


 
Here is a photo of it


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie from YSL Cabazon has new items. $799 chyc bag, $499 for all the shoes.

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cabazon/

Valerie's info:
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole DR
Suite #222
Cabazon, CA 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

An older mail from Valerie but with nice things.


----------



## soleilbrun

Bear with me ladies, photobucket is not working for me now.


----------



## soleilbrun

Maybe the last...


----------



## soleilbrun

Not so lucky


----------



## soleilbrun

Last one promise

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cabazon/


----------



## dd82

soleilbrun said:


> Bear with me ladies, photobucket is not working for me now.



Please tell me the price of the 1st pic brown shoulder bag.


----------



## authenticplease

dd82 said:


> Please tell me the price of the 1st pic brown shoulder bag.


 

If you hold your mouse over the photo.....it will show the name of the item and the price.....$799


----------



## CelticLuv

soleilbrun said:


> Valerie from YSL Cabazon has new items. $799 chyc bag, $499 for all the shoes.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cabazon/
> 
> Valerie's info:
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018



maybe I'm missing something but I only see 2 photos under the album link? I was interested in the size 35 shoes she had available. thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

CelticLuv said:


> maybe I'm missing something but I only see 2 photos under the album link? I was interested in the size 35 shoes she had available. thanks!


 
You didn't miss anything, I'm technologically inept.  Hope this helps.


----------



## zebrakit

Hi guys, I've been looking for a Black Besace for the longest time now.. Has anyone seen a great/ special deal? I know tons of people has gotten it at around $700-900 range.. Thanks!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Black patent muse - $712; 7 hrs left


----------



## RainbowDash

Hello ladies!

Was just wondering if any of you have spotted any medium sized Muses/Muse II bags on sale somewhere or at either of the outlet stores. I'm dying to get my hands on one of them, but want to shop around for a good deal before I take the plunge and buy at reg. retail price.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie has new wears!  Photobucket not working with me today so PM me so I can forward you the e-mail with pics.  Don't forget your e-mail address in the PM.


----------



## soleilbrun

From Valerie at YSL Cabazon:

Hello, 
        I would like to invite you out to Pre-sale for Labor Day!! You may now pre-sale. Please,feel free to contact me with any request.Sale is as follows: 

Bags;25% off 
Shoes(men and womens)-25% 
Clothing(men and women)-50% 
Exotic Bags 40% 

Please,feel free to contact me at;valeriegusman@yahoo.com 

Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole DR
Suite #222
Cabazon, CA 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## Tarhls

soleilbrun said:


> From Valerie at YSL Cabazon:
> 
> Hello,
> I would like to invite you out to Pre-sale for Labor Day!! You may now pre-sale. Please,feel free to contact me with any request.Sale is as follows:
> 
> Bags;25% off
> Shoes(men and womens)-25%
> Clothing(men and women)-50%
> Exotic Bags 40%
> 
> Please,feel free to contact me at;valeriegusman@yahoo.com
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018


 
Thanks for the post, I am looking forward to visiting the store next week


----------



## soleilbrun

Tarhls said:


> Thanks for the post, I am looking forward to visiting the store next week


 You're welcome.  I can't wait to see your haul


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

soleilbrun said:


> From Valerie at YSL Cabazon:
> 
> Hello,
> I would like to invite you out to Pre-sale for Labor Day!! You may now pre-sale. Please,feel free to contact me with any request.Sale is as follows:
> 
> Bags;25% off
> Shoes(men and womens)-25%
> Clothing(men and women)-50%
> Exotic Bags 40%
> 
> Please,feel free to contact me at;valeriegusman@yahoo.com
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018



Does anyone know what they have?


----------



## vinlynus

Is the YSL Woodbury also having Labor Day sale? TIA!


----------



## love2shop_26

A lot of new arrivals at the Cabazon store.  I just bought a pair of Tribute sandals for $375!  Lots of Muse and Muse II and Multy bags.  Some smaller accessories are marked down plus the 25% off.

Forgot to add, they also have several Downtown bags.


----------



## bubbleloba

love2shop_26 said:


> A lot of new arrivals at the Cabazon store.  I just bought a pair of Tribute sandals for $375!  Lots of Muse and Muse II and Multy bags.  Some smaller accessories are marked down plus the 25% off.
> 
> Forgot to add, they also have several Downtown bags.



Are the tributes in classic colors or seasonal colors?


----------



## love2shop_26

^^ primarily seasonal colors, most were from the spring/summer sale sale.   They also have some Trib pumps. They had a pair in black.


----------



## dd82

Can someone post pictures of the inventory. I'm trying to upload a few pics Valerie sent me.


----------



## dd82

here are a few pics.


----------



## Ann4621

Please let me know if anyone saw YSL arty rings are on sale


----------



## babyontheway

what color?  I am going for the patent green tribtoo


love2shop_26 said:


> A lot of new arrivals at the Cabazon store.  I just bought a pair of Tribute sandals for $375!  Lots of Muse and Muse II and Multy bags.  Some smaller accessories are marked down plus the 25% off.
> 
> Forgot to add, they also have several Downtown bags.


----------



## RainbowDash

Anyone have a sales assistant contact at Woodbury Commons Outlet Store who I could email? I would like to see pics of what they have before I head all the way out there.

Thanks!


----------



## RainbowDash

vinlynus said:


> Is the YSL Woodbury also having Labor Day sale? TIA!



Yes, they are!

I'm not sure about what they currently have in stock though.


----------



## shoegal87

RainbowDash said:


> Anyone have a sales assistant contact at Woodbury Commons Outlet Store who I could email? I would like to see pics of what they have before I head all the way out there.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm looking for the same thing! Please let me know if you find it!


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> what color?  I am going for the patent green tribtoo




I bought the one that's in post#2027 (previous page).  I was going to get the green one except I have a habit of buying these gorgeous colors but then don't wear them coz I suddenly can't find anything for them to go with! I decided to go with something I can wear with (almost) anything.


----------



## Aluxe

Bluefly has loads of new YSL bags. They even had the new Cabas chyc tote. Of course its gone but won't be surprised if they'll slowly roll out a few more over the next few days.


----------



## grietje

Aluxe said:


> Bluefly has loads of new YSL bags. They even had the new Cabas chyc tote. Of course its gone but won't be surprised if they'll slowly roll out a few more over the next few days.



I saw that too!  Lots of luvleeee things.


----------



## Aluxe

grietje said:


> I saw that too! * Lots of luvleeee things*.



The dark green and blue Roadys had me 
Had to hold myself back from clicking and looking. I'm scared I'll buy something because I'm itching for a new bag.


----------



## sagacat

does anyone know if the special price for the labor day sale @ Cabazon will be going on this weekend?


----------



## candicetan

authenticplease said:


> Saks Atl has one.....not on sale as it is new for f/w. You can ask for Priscilla if you want to inquire


 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## alouette

Black Obi Bow bag...$595.

http://www.mysisterscloset.com/shop/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Bowler-Bow-Bag/


----------



## bubbleloba

Large pewter muse at AFF - http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/y/ysl/large_pewter_muse

$100 off with YLPTMUSE code.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

soleilbrun said:


> You didn't miss anything, I'm technologically inept.  Hope this helps.


 
Do you know if they have any other colors of the tribute?


----------



## love2shop_26

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Do you know if they have any other colors of the tribute?



When I went (which was about 3 weeks ago) they also had it in purple and metallic green.  You might wanna email or call them to find out if they still have them


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

love2shop_26 said:


> When I went (which was about 3 weeks ago) they also had it in purple and metallic green.  You might wanna email or call them to find out if they still have them


 
Ok, thanks


----------



## Aluxe

Didn't want to start a new thread so thought I'd post this here.

I know the Vavin is hard to find but is it worth $9K?????

Someone is asking for that much on evilbay. Don't know if it is authentic but good Lord, 9K?


----------



## iluvmybags

*TJMaxx 
Countryside, Illinois*

*Large Muse in Khaki (Olive) Green* -- all tags, authenticity cards, sleeper included
Condition looked really good -- minimal scuffing to the bottom and one minor scuff along the top edge near the zipper -- the body looked pretty close to flawless!  $1099.99


----------



## iluvmybags

*TJMaxx
Countryside, Illinois*

*Nylon Easy Bag in Grey Leopard -- $799.99*
Condition looked pretty flawless
Comes with sleeper, tags, are & authenticity cards


----------



## iluvmybags

forgot -- here's the telephone number to the Countryside store
(708) 354-5113
I don't believe TJMaxx ships, but if you're from the Chicago area, it might bw worth the trip


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Valerie has loads of new bags. PM me with your e-mail address and I will send you the photos.


----------



## tkatz

I'm sooo glad I found this thread coz I've been dying to score a good deal on muse and muse 2 and downtown. I just sent an inquiry and hope to get them soon. Thank you guys.


----------



## bk0714

lastly, i got an email from valerie.

white pebble medium easy 999
suede easy medium 999
roady in olive color crest leather 999


----------



## bk0714

$999 olive
379 clutch
799
1599 uptown
1299 powder blue


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie of YSL Cabazon contact info: 
VALERIE/SALES 
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole DR
Suite #222
Cabazon, CA 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## Angelicious

The red clutch is gone.  ;( does anyone know where I can get one of those cluch above?


----------



## Yanekie

Thanks to this thread. Scored a purple oversize Muse from bluefly.com for 20% off. now, I really want to find a medium in orange. Any idea where I can get. 

*Iluvmybags,* I wish I was in Chicage to get that green. I have been eyeing that color as well.


----------



## bagcat

Any info on when the YSL sample sale might be in NYC?


----------



## love2shop_26

YSL bags on RueLala today, 10/14/11


----------



## clrcupcake

love2shop_26 said:


> YSL bags on RueLala today, 10/14/11



I was just about to add that on here =)
purchased the "chyc" leather satchel !


----------



## love2shop_26

clrcupcake said:


> I was just about to add that on here =)
> purchased the "chyc" leather satchel !



Congrats!  A lot of them were sold out already


----------



## khaotickat

omg i wish i had seen this yesterday. my chyc satchel i ordered from ysl just came in yesterday.  i think im sick knowing i could of paid a lot less. 

Congrats on those who was able to get the bags. it is a gorgeous bag. i bought it for the color alone.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi y'all, 
Valerie has exotics! Here is the content of her email.  PM me your email address if you'd like to see photos.

Hello, 
        Hope this email finds you and your family well. I wanted to update you with some Gorgeous Exotic pieces that just arrived! We only have one of each. Please, take a look and feel free to contact me with any questions. 


Thank You, 
        Valerie


Valerie/Sales 
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole DR
Suite #222
Cabazon, CA 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## authenticplease

Spy pic of gorgeous Roady from Jeffrey ATL....404 237 9000 ask for William, Jackie, Keith or Vincent for item details....let them know you are from tPF:O).


----------



## cocochanellova

The TJ Maxx on the UWS has a Roady in the Turquoise for $1,050.00 from the SS11 collection. Does anyone think its worth the price? It's goregous!!
styledrops.com/handbags-52356.html


----------



## femmefatal100

clrcupcake said:
			
		

> I was just about to add that on here =)
> purchased the "chyc" leather satchel !



I hope they have more of those sales!


----------



## jsuny

FYI, just went to Desert Hills YSL outlet this weekend and they have 80 and 105 trib toos, as well as the low heel and high heel tribute sandals.  Colors were patent green (lime color and a kind of teal green), and leather and patent fushia/purple.  There were also brown leather tributes in various sizes.  I believe each were in the $400s.  They also had several flats and other heels.  

In terms of bags, they had numerous bags but I did not check prices as I was focused on shoes.  I believe they do charge sends.


----------



## iluvmybags

*TJMaxx
Countryside, Illinois
(708) 354-5113*

*Small "Y" Satchel -- $879.99**
Includes sleeper, tag, authenticity & care cards & Leather swatch*


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie of YSL Cabazon:

Hello, 
        Black Friday Sale is finally here!!! Please feel free to contact me at the store at (951)922-8026 or email me at this address or my personal email. Or if you would like to make an appointment let me know so, we can set one up.  Please, when calling the store or stopping by ask for me Valerie Gusman. The sale is as follows; 

BAGS:25% OFF 
SHOES BOTH WOMEN AND MEN: 25%OFF 
CLOTHING:60% OFF 
JEWELRY:50%OFF 


PRE-SALE BEGINS TODAY SO,PLEASE CALL ME OR EMAIL ME SO THAT YOU DO NOT LOOSE OUT ON OUR BEST COLLECTION EVER!! 



VALERIE GUSMAN 


Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole DR
Suite #222
Cabazon, CA 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## BagLovingMom

soleilbrun said:


> New news from Valerie of YSL Cabazon:
> 
> Hello,
> Black Friday Sale is finally here!!! Please feel free to contact me at the store at (951)922-8026 or email me at this address or my personal email. Or if you would like to make an appointment let me know so, we can set one up.  Please, when calling the store or stopping by ask for me Valerie Gusman. The sale is as follows;
> 
> BAGS:25% OFF
> SHOES BOTH WOMEN AND MEN: 25%OFF
> CLOTHING:60% OFF
> JEWELRY:50%OFF
> 
> 
> PRE-SALE BEGINS TODAY SO,PLEASE CALL ME OR EMAIL ME SO THAT YOU DO NOT LOOSE OUT ON OUR BEST COLLECTION EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> VALERIE GUSMAN
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018[/
> 
> 
> Can you post or pm a work email address for her? TIA


----------



## soleilbrun

BagLovingMom said:


> soleilbrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> New news from Valerie of YSL Cabazon:
> 
> Hello,
> Black Friday Sale is finally here!!! Please feel free to contact me at the store at (951)922-8026 or email me at this address or my personal email. Or if you would like to make an appointment let me know so, we can set one up.  Please, when calling the store or stopping by ask for me Valerie Gusman. The sale is as follows;
> 
> BAGS:25% OFF
> SHOES BOTH WOMEN AND MEN: 25%OFF
> CLOTHING:60% OFF
> JEWELRY:50%OFF
> 
> 
> PRE-SALE BEGINS TODAY SO,PLEASE CALL ME OR EMAIL ME SO THAT YOU DO NOT LOOSE OUT ON OUR BEST COLLECTION EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> VALERIE GUSMAN
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018[/
> 
> 
> Can you post or pm a work email address for her? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com
Click to expand...


----------



## authenticplease

iluvmybags said:


> *TJMaxx*
> *Countryside, Illinois*
> *(708) 354-5113*
> 
> *Small "Y" Satchel -- $879.99*
> *Includes sleeper, tag, authenticity & care cards & Leather swatch*


 

Same bag at Merchants Walk TJM in East Cobb(ATL) marked down to $729.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

YSL boutiques start pre-selling Black Friday...public sale begins the first week in December.


----------



## hohoho

Luv2Shop1 said:


> YSL boutiques start pre-selling Black Friday...public sale begins the first week in December.



Any easy bags included in the sale? Thanks.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

hohoho said:


> Any easy bags included in the sale? Thanks.



I only spoke with my SA briefly, but she said yes there would be medium size Easy's included in the sale.  Don't know the colors--probably seasonal.


----------



## classicmj

Can someone give/PM me a good SA's contact information?? I am desperately looking for a chyc cabas and any help would be great!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## love2shop_26

Wish I could go:


----------



## weekender2

^^ ugh that's awesome.
hope some of you can attend!


----------



## Aluxe

Overstock has a Cabas tote in beige with gold tone hardware for $1759.99
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Beige-Cabas-Chyc-Small-Tote/6313448/product.html


----------



## Aluxe

classicmj said:


> Can someone give/PM me a good SA's contact information?? I am desperately looking for a chyc cabas and any help would be great!! Thank you so much!!



Hi classicmj, conduct a search of this thread and I am pretty sure you'll find some great SAs. I'd recommend Miguel at the Houston boutique. He's been helpful to me in the past.

Best of luck.


----------



## classicmj

Aluxe said:


> Hi classicmj, conduct a search of this thread and I am pretty sure you'll find some great SAs. I'd recommend Miguel at the Houston boutique. He's been helpful to me in the past.
> 
> Best of luck.



Thank you!! I'll def. contact him 

Another pfer PM'ed me his contact information


----------



## kateincali

PFer is parting with a gorgeous Tom Ford era vintage shoulder bag
Start bid $80 BIN $250
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tom-Ford-Vintage-shoulder-bag-/150703961040


----------



## SJP2008

Thank you for the information! So is this in the outlet or in the regular store?





soleilbrun said:


> New news from Valerie of YSL Cabazon:
> 
> Hello,
> Black Friday Sale is finally here!!! Please feel free to contact me at the store at (951)922-8026 or email me at this address or my personal email. Or if you would like to make an appointment let me know so, we can set one up.  Please, when calling the store or stopping by ask for me Valerie Gusman. The sale is as follows;
> 
> BAGS:25% OFF
> SHOES BOTH WOMEN AND MEN: 25%OFF
> CLOTHING:60% OFF
> JEWELRY:50%OFF
> 
> 
> PRE-SALE BEGINS TODAY SO,PLEASE CALL ME OR EMAIL ME SO THAT YOU DO NOT LOOSE OUT ON OUR BEST COLLECTION EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> VALERIE GUSMAN
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

SJP2008 said:


> Thank you for the information! So is this in the outlet or in the regular store?


 
The outlet, I believe.


----------



## SJP2008

soleilbrun said:


> The outlet, I believe.



Awesome! Do the regular boutiques also have presales?


----------



## charismaticxoxo

SJP2008 said:


> Awesome! Do the regular boutiques also have presales?


 
According to Madison Avenue Spy:

*Yves Saint Laurent
*The YSL presale begin just yesterday and there are some very interesting items included in the markdown. The discount is 40% off across the board. There are several pair of Tribute sandals that are included in the markdown. We were also shown a few Muse bags in purple, tan and dark brown that are part of the presale. Roady bags  in gray, brown and tan are on sale too. Upstairs there is a wide collection of ready-to-wear that's ripe for the picking. If you're on the fence about an item, you can wait until after Christmas. second markdown is usually 50%.
_Danielle 212-980-2970_

http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/


----------



## authenticplease

Presales available at Saks ATL....contact Jonathan at 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com






Bronze Metallic Muse, Brown Roady and Black/white 'skunk' Roady


----------



## authenticplease

New in at Saks ATL for Resort......


----------



## SJP2008

Good to know!!! Have you called to see if any tribtoos are on sale? If not I will call first thing tomorrow and get the low down 





charismaticxoxo said:


> According to Madison Avenue Spy:
> 
> *Yves Saint Laurent
> *The YSL presale begin just yesterday and there are some very interesting items included in the markdown. The discount is 40% off across the board. There are several pair of Tribute sandals that are included in the markdown. We were also shown a few Muse bags in purple, tan and dark brown that are part of the presale. Roady bags  in gray, brown and tan are on sale too. Upstairs there is a wide collection of ready-to-wear that's ripe for the picking. If you're on the fence about an item, you can wait until after Christmas. second markdown is usually 50%.
> _Danielle 212-980-2970_
> 
> http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/


----------



## charismaticxoxo

SJP2008 said:


> Good to know!!! Have you called to see if any tribtoos are on sale? If not I will call first thing tomorrow and get the low down



No, I have not called yet. Let us know the dets!


----------



## SJP2008

charismaticxoxo said:
			
		

> No, I have not called yet. Let us know the dets!



Okay so tried a couple of times to call the NYC boutique and no answer....on the ysl website it says the boutique is 'opening soon' so not open yet?!

I then called the las Vegas boutique.....the SA there will be sending me pictures of the tribtoos that are pre selling shortly


----------



## SJP2008

Okay so here is the info on the tribtoos from the Las Vegas Boutique. The SA I spoke to was *Cecilia* and she was really patient and helpful, I would recommend dealing with her as she helped me score the black snake print ones. Can't go wrong with the classic colour 

Tribtoos will be 30-40% off (depends on style), there will be no second markdowns. Here are the styles that are available.

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8852

$10 shipping within the US and she had mentioned something along the lines of no tax if they ship to a state where there is no YSL boutique (I would double confirm this though). 

I have a little one running around so it was tough having a longer chat, but HTH!



charismaticxoxo said:


> No, I have not called yet. Let us know the dets!


----------



## love2shop

Houston boutique has there shoes separated for the private sale and they are presaling if you ask! Saw some tribtoo pumps in a pony bronze print, blk snake embossed, plaid print...oh and tribute sandals they have a few styles on sale. Oh and lots of bags too! 
713-840-7006


----------



## purse whore

There seem to be more tribtoos and tributes on sale this season compared to last.


----------



## cakegirl

love2shop said:


> Houston boutique has there shoes separated for the private sale and they are presaling if you ask! Saw some tribtoo pumps in a pony bronze print, blk snake embossed, plaid print...oh and tribute sandals they have a few styles on sale. Oh and lots of bags too!
> 713-840-7006



Did you notice which Easy bags are going on sale?


----------



## love2shop

There was the crest leather in drk yellow & a blk suede one with coppery gold in the center. HTH!


----------



## coutureddd

was at the YSL boutique in NYC on Black Friday. all of the bags on the walls in the 2nd room were for presale. and everything in the back room on the left side was being pre-sold.

i saw the roady in poppy (there were a lot more roadys in the 2nd room in different materials/colors), there was also a large muse in tan that was left, also was an ostrich large muse, and i think some in the 2nd room in different materials, and i think the ostrich-stamped easy tote, there were patent forrest green tributes, there was a tribtoo slingback in fuschia suede (in the lower and higher heel), there were also the tributes in black/brown suede that had the snack ankle strap

i presold t this oversized muse. picking it up next wk!


----------



## dchildaries

Is there any wallet or jewlery on sale?
I am looking to get a wallet or coin case.  
Thanks!



coutureddd said:


> was at the YSL boutique in NYC on Black Friday. all of the bags on the walls in the 2nd room were for presale. and everything in the back room on the left side was being pre-sold.
> 
> i saw the roady in poppy (there were a lot more roadys in the 2nd room in different materials/colors), there was also a large muse in tan that was left, also was an ostrich large muse, and i think some in the 2nd room in different materials, and i think the ostrich-stamped easy tote, there were patent forrest green tributes, there was a tribtoo slingback in fuschia suede (in the lower and higher heel), there were also the tributes in black/brown suede that had the snack ankle strap
> 
> i presold t this oversized muse. picking it up next wk!


----------



## bubbleloba

Pewter tribute tote on Fashionphile for $425.

http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=16856


----------



## coutureddd

they only showed me the handbags--i didnt ask about wallets/jewelry. sorry!



dchildaries said:


> Is there any wallet or jewlery on sale?
> I am looking to get a wallet or coin case.
> Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

Darling Love ballerine canvas flats 37.5 for $133 BIN OBO!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...81923?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b759cb23


----------



## authenticplease

Here  is the link to Saks ATL presale.....all 30%.  You can contact Jonathan at jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com   He is happy to ship internationally.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?token=715772383213:273944166

Just in case you can't open the link(set up a password/account and the link should open right up for you) here are the styles on sale....

camel nappa Tribtoo lower heel
cream/ivory leather HH Tribute
Black patent HH tribtoo
Berry /Burgundy suede HH Tribtoo
Palais camel nappa
Palais black suede
Black suede wedge w/gold trim and circle accent on wedge
purple suede chain Tribute HH
Camel suede chain Tribute HH
Black snake head Saks exclusive LH Tribute
Brown metallic embossed LH Tribute


----------



## cakegirl

Does anyone know when the sale will start online on YSL.com?


----------



## SJP2008

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Here  is the link to Saks ATL presale.....all 30%.  You can contact Jonathan at jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com   He is happy to ship internationally.
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?token=715772383213:273944166
> 
> Just in case you can't open the link(set up a password/account and the link should open right up for you) here are the styles on sale....
> 
> camel nappa Tribtoo lower heel
> cream/ivory leather HH Tribute
> Black patent HH tribtoo
> Berry /Burgundy suede HH Tribtoo
> Palais camel nappa
> Palais black suede
> Black suede wedge w/gold trim and circle accent on wedge
> purple suede chain Tribute HH
> Camel suede chain Tribute HH
> Black snake head Saks exclusive LH Tribute
> Brown metallic embossed LH Tribute



Wow! What a great selection!!!!!!


----------



## spendalot

Has anyone seen any Forest Green large Muse on sale? Thanks.


----------



## cakegirl

There are a few on sale at Neiman's/Bergdorf's. I got this Easy bag for $837!
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-EasY-Horse-Print-Tote-Medium-Totes/prod70710106/


----------



## spendalot

cakegirl said:


> There are a few on sale at Neiman's/Bergdorf's. I got this Easy bag for $837!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-EasY-Horse-Print-Tote-Medium-Totes/prod70710106/



Lucky u! That's really pretty!


----------



## love2shop_26

Sale isn't available on line! UGH!


----------



## babyontheway

love2shop_26 said:


> Sale isn't available on line! UGH!


I know----Whazz up with that???  
I stock the site daily... hopefully soon


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> I know----Whazz up with that???
> I stock the site daily... hopefully soon



I got an email from ysl saying the sale is in boutiques only.  We don't have a boutique here and Nordies, NM, and Barney's are all old out of my size in the Tribtoo   I'm going to Vegas in two weeks and plan to visit the boutiques. Here's hoping they still have something in stock in my size


----------



## Chloe_concord

Hi, my SA@Nordstrom has YSL Roady hobo in large size available for sale at 40% off $1895. This is the one with gold pipping and gold lining inside. Please see the URL on nordstrom.com

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...e-hobo/3188921?origin=category&resultback=764

Please PM me for her info.


----------



## cakegirl

cakegirl said:


> There are a few on sale at Neiman's/Bergdorf's. I got this Easy bag for $837!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-EasY-Horse-Print-Tote-Medium-Totes/prod70710106/



The Easy bag is going back. It is a medium and it is enormous! Maybe the stiffness of the horse print leather makes it look bigger than the others. It looks like a suitcase on me.


----------



## Panfilova

soleilbrun said:


> Not so lucky



tell me please who or what it Valerie?))))))) wery interested in things)


----------



## love2shop_26

Panfilova said:


> tell me please who or what it Valerie?))))))) wery interested in things)



Valerie is an SA at the Cabazon YSL outlet store. She sends us pics of merchandise they have in stock.


----------



## ACS

cakegirl said:


> The Easy bag is going back. It is a medium and it is enormous! Maybe the stiffness of the horse print leather makes it look bigger than the others. It looks like a suitcase on me.


 
Wow, that sucks.  The Easy bag is beautiful and I think a medium size is a perfect size!  It's smaller than an LV Speedy 30 but bigger then a Speedy 25.  How small are you?  (Considering you felt it looked like a suitcase on you.)


----------



## cakegirl

ACS said:


> Wow, that sucks.  The Easy bag is beautiful and I think a medium size is a perfect size!  It's smaller than an LV Speedy 30 but bigger then a Speedy 25.  How small are you?  (Considering you felt it looked like a suitcase on you.)


  I am petite, but this bag would be big on anyone. A Speedy 30 is 12 inches long, this bag was 16 inches long.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446417495


----------



## ACS

cakegirl said:


> I am petite, but this bag would be big on anyone. A Speedy 30 is 12 inches long, this bag was 16 inches long.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446417495


 
I disagree that the bag would be big on anyone.  I'm petite and I thought the Easy bag was a good size.  

Oh well; if you didn't like it, you didn't like it.


----------



## cakegirl

ACS said:


> I disagree that the bag would be big on anyone.  I'm petite and I thought the Easy bag was a good size.
> 
> Oh well; if you didn't like it, you didn't like it.



The stiffness of the horseprint leather makes it look very big. It doesnt slouch at all. I have a feeling that is why it went on sale.
The dimensions are 16 x 12.5- by comparison a Speedy 35 is 14 x 9.


----------



## ACS

cakegirl said:


> The stiffness of the horseprint leather makes it look very big. It doesnt slouch at all. I have a feeling that is why it went on sale.
> The dimensions are 16 x 12.5- by comparison a Speedy 35 is 14 x 9.


 
OOOHHH!  That is very interesting that the horseprint doesn't slouch at all...my easy bag slouches so it's a perfect size for me.


----------



## kissmyshoes

anywhere in Miami?


----------



## youssefm

I highly doubt this, but are the mens YSL logo tee's on sale at boutiques?


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of YSL on sale at Jeffrey ATL....currently 40% off retail.  Contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net

















The fuschia flap bags with chain strap are YSL too!


----------



## Anna1

Hi!
Have anyone seen cap toe tribtoo in nude color on sale?
I missed my size on Barneys 
now I am not sure where I can get them ((
I was hunting for them for 2 weeks n I just didn't check the shop for 1 day


----------



## fabbylife

I got this one early this year, January?

Check with SFA frequently and keep your favorite sales know you are interested in YSL bags.... They always have sales after Christmas and deepen the sale at Jan. and Feb.

_X
No advertising please. _


----------



## sammi_nysh

fabbylife said:


> I got this one early this year, January?
> 
> Check with SFA frequently and keep your favorite sales know you are interested in YSL bags.... They always have sales after Christmas and deepen the sale at Jan. and Feb.
> 
> _X
> No advertising please. _



did you get it online or in store?


----------



## yakusoku.af

youssefm said:


> I highly doubt this, but are the mens YSL logo tee's on sale at boutiques?



I saw some on sale at the YSL Boutique in Honolulu, Hawaii last week.  I think they were around $200?


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello!Does anyone know if the ysl have sales??


----------



## sasquaty

fabbylife said:


> I got this one early this year, January?
> 
> Check with SFA frequently and keep your favorite sales know you are interested in YSL bags.... They always have sales after Christmas and deepen the sale at Jan. and Feb.
> 
> _X
> No advertising please. _



Hi,
What size muse is that?
Thank you


----------



## Belladiva79

can someone tell me if the chyc bag went on sale anywhere?? thanks so much!


----------



## bk0714

Belladiva79 said:


> can someone tell me if the chyc bag went on sale anywhere?? thanks so much!



no chyc will not be on sale next few years


----------



## Aluxe

Belladiva79 said:


> can someone tell me if the chyc bag went on sale anywhere?? thanks so much!



Keep an eye on Bluefly, which sometimes has them for less than retail prices. Also one of the flash sample sale sites may have them as well. 

Not sure if YSL will put them on sale this season, but you never know. Also Saks after-Christmas sale could be another option. Good luck!


----------



## tallymia

do the YSL boutiques still have sale merchandise or is it over right after Christmas? please let me know, I will be going out shopping tomorrow


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> Lots of YSL on sale at Jeffrey ATL....currently 40% off retail. Contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuschia flap bags with chain strap are YSL too!


 
Jeffrey ATL is now at 50%


----------



## legaldiva

Any intel on where I can find the low heeled Tribtoos in black (size 39) on sale?

TIA!


----------



## honeyshopper

I purchased the grey ones on Bergdorfs online for 25% off.  Maybe you can contact the store to see if there are any left.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat200900cat375212



legaldiva said:


> Any intel on where I can find the low heeled Tribtoos in black (size 39) on sale?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Louboufan

If anyone is seriously interested in Tribute black leather boot size 39 PM because I will be returning them to Nordies soon.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Valerie has lots of items on sale.  PM me and I will send you her email with photos.  

Hello, 
        We are starting off this New Year with some Exciting Deals!! Starting January 13 thru 16th. Bags and Shoes will be  30% off and Clothing 50% off! I will attach a few pictures of shoes to start you off.  We can begin to Pre-Sale today!! Please, give me a call or feel free to email me with any questions. Please,keep in mind that I will do my best to get back to each and every one of you. We offer pre-sale for YSL clients a week in advance so, that you may have first choice of our inventory. please take advantage and give me a call so, that we can set up an appointment if you like.Enjoy! 




Sincerely, 

        Valerie Gusman 


VALERIE GUSMAN 
Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole DR
Suite #222
Cabazon, CA 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## mewlicious

Any belts or Y-Mail items on sale or in the outlets?


----------



## jigga85

I really want the Vavin duffel bag. Preferably with gold hardware (doubt I'll find it)


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,
If you pm me for Valerie's photos please remember to include your email addresse.  TIA


----------



## lvtam

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everyone,
> If you pm me for Valerie's photos please remember to include your email addresse.  TIA


Thanks for the info!  Will pm you...


----------



## sparkles.

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Valerie has lots of items on sale. PM me and I will send you her email with photos.
> 
> Hello,
> We are starting off this New Year with some Exciting Deals!! Starting January 13 thru 16th. Bags and Shoes will be 30% off and Clothing 50% off! I will attach a few pictures of shoes to start you off. We can begin to Pre-Sale today!! Please, give me a call or feel free to email me with any questions. Please,keep in mind that I will do my best to get back to each and every one of you. We offer pre-sale for YSL clients a week in advance so, that you may have first choice of our inventory. please take advantage and give me a call so, that we can set up an appointment if you like.Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Valerie Gusman
> 
> 
> VALERIE GUSMAN
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018


 
Hey soleibrun!

I will pm you once my account has more than 10 posts 

*runs off to posts random things!!*


----------



## rainbow1520

hey Soleibrun,

please send me the pictures from Valerie to rainbow1520@gmail.com, thanks =)


----------



## dcwebste

I'm looking for a deal on a Roady, non-patent and possibly a colored leather, ie not brown, black, white, grey.


----------



## myu3160

Anyone have any idea as to where I can find the Nude Mary Jane Palais? I've been looking everywhere!


----------



## authenticplease

myu3160 said:


> Anyone have any idea as to where I can find the Nude Mary Jane Palais? I've been looking everywhere!


 
What size are you looking for? Peep toe or closed toe?   I bought mine at Saks during first cut.


----------



## myu3160

authenticplease said:


> What size are you looking for? Peep toe or closed toe?   I bought mine at Saks during first cut.



Size 35, closed toe. Thank you!


----------



## Yycc

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everyone,
> If you pm me for Valerie's photos please remember to include your email addresse.  TIA




hi,soleilbrun, can u email me the info and photos?  am looking for arty rings and the chyc clutch. 

sissy1101@live.cn

i will pm u until i got the 10 posts.

thanks!


----------



## Yycc

Yycc said:


> hi,soleilbrun, can u email me the info and photos?  am looking for arty rings and the chyc clutch.
> 
> sissy1101@live.cn
> 
> i will pm u until i got the 10 posts.
> 
> thanks!



Thank u for the email! Would u plz email me the
arty rings and the chyc clutch info ?


----------



## cuselover

any deals on YSK Clutches?


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,
Valerie has some sale items. She did not send photos this time.  Remember that I do not work at YSL cabazon. If you have any questions you shoud contact her directly.

All Shoes- 25% off 
Wallets and Jewelrey-25%off 
Clothing-30%off 


Yves Saint Laurent
48650 Seminole DR
Suite #222
Cabazon, CA 92230
T 951 922 8026
F 951 922 8018


----------



## someobsession

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everyone,
> Valerie has some sale items. She did not send photos this time.  Remember that I do not work at YSL cabazon. If you have any questions you shoud contact her directly.
> 
> All Shoes- 25% off
> Wallets and Jewelrey-25%off
> Clothing-30%off
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018



Hello!

Could you email me at someobsession@gmail.com?

TIA


----------



## soleilbrun

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everyone,
> Valerie has some sale items. She did not send photos this time. Remember that I do not work at YSL cabazon. If you have any questions you shoud contact her directly.
> 
> All Shoes- 25% off
> Wallets and Jewelrey-25%off
> Clothing-30%off
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018


 
Here is Valerie's e-mail if you prefer to reach her that way.

YSLSTR026.Cabazon@us.ysl.com


----------



## someobsession

Emailed her! Thanks a lot!! ^^


----------



## hotstar16

http://www.barneys.com/Palais-80-Pump/501099847,default,pd.html?cgid=SALE04

Palais 80 Pump


... sorry, I couldn't help but post :giggles:  What a steal!


----------



## sammi_nysh

From 720 to 719??


----------



## soleilbrun

Yves Saint Laurent Fur-Cuff Platform Bootie  on the NM midday dash

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...000cat8900735cat21000740&parentId=cat21000740


----------



## Aluxe

Beyond The Rack has a croc-embossed black easy, what looks like a Vavin duffle for under $1800 and a few other YSL pieces for sale.


----------



## authenticplease

This yummy bag is available at TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb(Atlanta,ga) for $1299.

The purple suede cosmetic/pouch is inside along with its dust bag.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi All,
New news from Valerie at YSL Cabazon.

Hello, 
        We have a special promotion and  would like to invite you out to begin Pre-sale. Our Sale begins March 24..but you may now call or make an appointment with me Valerie Gusman/ your sales associate. Sale will be the following: 

Exotic Bags:40%off 
Bags:30% off 
women and Men shoes:50% off 
Women Clothing:70% off 
Men's Clothing:40% off 


Enjoy and hope to hear from you soon. 



please,keep in mind we are Extremely limited in overall stock. Also, this time Muse and Downtown bags are included. You might want to stock up on as many Icon bags because we will not carry them at the Outlet anymore. feel free to contact me on my personal email as well:valeriegusman@yahoo.com


----------



## hunniesochic

^ thank you very much for the info!


----------



## assumptionista

Thanks I just e-mailed her!


----------



## Talinder

Does the Cabazon store do charge sends? TIA


----------



## indi3r4

Talinder said:


> Does the Cabazon store do charge sends? TIA


----------



## mkdk2011

authenticplease said:


> Jeffrey ATL had one on their sale rack last weekend at 60% off....not certain it is still there but you can call the store and William, Jackie, or Keith would be happy to check



hey, i saw this late but thank you for getting back to me! i actually did end up finding it!


----------



## indi3r4

did anyone hear back from Valerie?


----------



## assumptionista

indi3r4 said:


> did anyone hear back from Valerie?


no so I called her, she received a record number of inquiries and trying to respond to all. Calling her was so much better because I was able to ask more questions that I forgot in my e-mail.  Since they're getting rid of the Icon bags from the outlet stores they have put the Muse and Downtown at 30% off.  They only have oversized patents left. Got myself one for just under $1000 with tax and shipping.


----------



## cuselover

assumptionista said:
			
		

> no so I called her, she received a record number of inquiries and trying to respond to all. Calling her was so much better because I was able to ask more questions that I forgot in my e-mail.  Since they're getting rid of the Icon bags from the outlet stores they have put the Muse and Downtown at 30% off.  They only have oversized patents left. Got myself one for just under $1000 with tax and shipping.



Do you know for muse what color?


----------



## assumptionista

Black patent croc, Raspberry and Purple


----------



## love2shop_26

indi3r4 said:


> did anyone hear back from Valerie?



Definitely call her coz she is busy and can't get to her emails.  Even when I talked to her it still took over 24 hours to get pics of the shoes/bags I asked for.

I was disappointed with the selection of Tribute sandals and Tribtoo in my size so I'm passing on this one unfortunately.  Hopefully someone else has had better luck.


----------



## indi3r4

love2shop_26 said:


> Definitely call her coz she is busy and can't get to her emails.  Even when I talked to her it still took over 24 hours to get pics of the shoes/bags I asked for.
> 
> I was disappointed with the selection of Tribute sandals and Tribtoo in my size so I'm passing on this one unfortunately.  Hopefully someone else has had better luck.



I'm going to call in a little bit. I am also looking for tribute and tribtoo.. what do they have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## love2shop_26

indi3r4 said:


> I'm going to call in a little bit. I am also looking for tribute and tribtoo.. what do they have if you don't mind me asking?



In my size (35) they had the Tribute 75 Opium, 80 Tribtoo Cap toe (black/plaid color), 75 Trib Fringe Slingback, and 75 Tribute choco suede.


----------



## indi3r4

love2shop_26 said:


> In my size (35) they had the Tribute 75 Opium, 80 Tribtoo Cap toe (black/plaid color), 75 Trib Fringe Slingback, and 75 Tribute choco suede.



I see. thank you!  I didn't get a chance to call her today..


----------



## bagcie1

hi. has anyone ordered from ysl cabazon over the phone? how fast is their ground shipping?


----------



## love2shop_26

indi3r4 said:


> I see. thank you!  I didn't get a chance to call her today..



I hope you have better luck than I did.  I should've ordered the green ones when they had it. Oh well...


----------



## love2shop_26

bagcie1 said:


> hi. has anyone ordered from ysl cabazon over the phone? how fast is their ground shipping?



Mine took about a week (UPS ground for $10) and they require a signature. You can probably expedite it if you pay more


----------



## bagcie1

Thanks! I ordered a tribute sandals from them. Hope it will fit me. BTW what did you order from them if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## babyontheway

Does anyone know when the outlet sale ends?


----------



## marbella8

bagcie1 said:


> Thanks! I ordered a tribute sandals from them. Hope it will fit me. BTW what did you order from them if you don't mind me asking.


 
I live in southern California, and it took 2 days (this was the last sale).  GL getting your goodies!


----------



## love2shop_26

Got this email today. I already scored a pair of patent navy blue Tributes @ 50% off.


----------



## Captivating

I can I find out what is on sale at the outlet?


----------



## love2shop_26

Captivating said:


> I can I find out what is on sale at the outlet?



Call them


----------



## authenticplease

This is at Fantastic Finds in Sandy Springs GA(Atlanta). (404) 303-1313. Ask for Eli and she will ship within US only. 

Black Patent Capri. $699


----------



## gwentan

Hi all, I have always been a Chanel and Celine bag fanatic.
However.... The YSL chyc got me hook!
I am looking to purchase my first YSL bag, any SA to recommend?


----------



## ThisVNchick

I just got word from Valarie that there's a sale going on now at the outlets! Bags are 30% off and wallets are 40%! 

Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## niclo

Thanks! I just called and ordered a small wallet that I really wanted. Totaled less than $190, including the shipping. 



ThisVNchick said:


> I just got word from Valarie that there's a sale going on now at the outlets! Bags are 30% off and wallets are 40%!
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## mainguyen504

ThisVNchick said:


> I just got word from Valarie that there's a sale going on now at the outlets! Bags are 30% off and wallets are 40%!
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!



Hi,
Do you think she will send pics of what she has in stock?


----------



## niclo

She sent me pics of what wallets she had in stock yesterday. Don't know what she has left.  Ask her and she'll send you the photos.  I know for purses, there was a brown Downtown and an off white Downtown and some others.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Shoes 50% off too. Bigger sizes only...


----------



## ThisVNchick

mainguyen504 said:


> Hi,
> Do you think she will send pics of what she has in stock?



Definitely call Valarie. She's very nice and emailed me pictures within 30 minutes. I only requested to see the y-mail stuff. Ended up buying a y-mail card holder/coin purse for about $90! I love outlet prices + additional savings!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anyone seen any ysl besace???  Also do you think the outlet still has any?


----------



## toodlee

50% off select handbags and shoes at Cabazon. Got a black patent multi for $399. Lots of sandals, flats and Tributes.  
David Kim- (951) 922-8026, awesome sales associate.


----------



## apapa

Hello YSL fans,
Here is VIP pre-sale pictures from YSL boutique. My SA can help you.
This is only for VIP so please PM me if you are intersted in anything.
Serious buyer only.
Some of them are almost 50% off!!!


----------



## apapa

More!


----------



## apapa

Even Down town! and Double TOTO large size


----------



## apapa

Ooops

Down town 
small ....$1795...$899
Medium....$1895...$949

WoW! 50% off???


----------



## apapa

more and more


----------



## apapa

I POD SLEEVE

$480.00- become $249.00-


----------



## apapa

ooops again....for i pad sleeve


----------



## apapa

Here is my SA info
susanleeysl808@gmail.com
(this is for the member cannot PM me)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## stephani3

(EBAY.COM.*AU*)

Yves Saint Laurent Opium Powder For Eyes & Complexion

$22.77 on ebay with free shipping marked down from $37.95 - (RRP $67.00) *2 days left*


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260812102248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## apapa

Chyc Cabas med purple on sale
$1339/$1990
Chyc Cabas med linen beige on Sale
$1679/$2395

My SA can help you.
Please contact her susanleeysl808@gmail.com


----------



## apapa

Here is Price list....

PIC1 
YSL patent small easy in mint green and pink ($769/$1090)
YSL BDJ PATENT TOTO in mint green ($699/$990)
YSL BDJ PATENT TOTO in pale yellow ($499/$990)

PIC2
Large Muse two in tri-color ($1495/1049)
Black Patent Muse two in Black ($1795/$1295)
Medium Muse two in tri-color ($1395/$979)
Medium Muse in gray/beige ...canvas triming ($1380/$969)

PIC3
Medium Muse two suede trim in tri ($1895/$1329)
Medium Muse two canvas trim in brown ($1380/$969)
Large..................................................($1495/$1049)...bottom shelf as well
Large Muse two suede trim in tri ($2095/$1469)

PIC4
Medium Muse two canvas trim in blue ($1380/$969)
Large..................................................($1495/$1049)


PIC5
Large Muse two suede trim in multi ($2095/$1469)
Medium Muse two canvas trim in Orange ($1380/$969)
Large..................................................($1495/$1049)





apapa said:


> Hello YSL fans,
> Here is VIP pre-sale pictures from YSL boutique. My SA can help you.
> This is only for VIP so please PM me if you are intersted in anything.
> Serious buyer only.
> Some of them are almost 50% off!!!


----------



## apapa

STUDS EASY medium in white and black

$2395/$1697


----------



## apapa

Patent EASY medium in electric blue

$1190/$839


----------



## bk0714

whats the color for very right one? looks like pink but i dont know. do you know its size and price?


----------



## apapa

bk0714 said:


> whats the color for very right one? looks like pink but i dont know. do you know its size and price?


Hi bk0714,

This color is called  "MAGENTA" .
It is like...pinkish purple. 

you can see here....

http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Handbags/Easy/medium-ysl-easy-bag-in-magenta-textured-leather_804440188.html?recref=#!{"products":{"208314AEK0G":{"size":"U","color":"5244"}}}

mini size Dimensions: 12" x 9.5" x 5.5", Drop 5.5"

$1195/$599

medium size Dimensions: 16.5" x 12.5" x 6.5", Drop 6.5"

$1495/$1049

Please let me know if you have any more questions!

Thank you!


----------



## krapow

apapa said:


> Ooops
> 
> Down town
> small ....$1795...$899
> Medium....$1895...$949
> 
> WoW! 50% off???




How much is reversible tote bag (in blue) and what size is it?


----------



## apapa

Hi!

Reversible toto large size is $1495/$749
16½"W X 13½"H X 5"D 

Thanks!



krapow said:


> How much is reversible tote bag (in blue) and what size is it?


----------



## bubbleloba

YSL tributes and other sandals on Bluefly on sale!


----------



## nuinice

Any clutches on sale?


----------



## krapow

apapa said:


> Hi!
> 
> Reversible toto large size is $1495/$749
> 16½"W X 13½"H X 5"D
> 
> Thanks!



OMG! seiously, wow...anyway i just got fool from ebay seller and got a fake of this one for half price!! but waiting to get money back now.

Oh, are there any other colours with blue or navy tone? I mean this one is blue/black, right? any navy/red, blue/navy.......?

so i have to contact your SA, right? in case I want to purchase this one, (is it from ysl boutique and comes with dustbag and card?) is it possible to ship to the UK (where i live)?


----------



## apapa

krapow said:


> OMG! seiously, wow...anyway i just got fool from ebay seller and got a fake of this one for half price!! but waiting to get money back now.
> 
> Oh, are there any other colours with blue or navy tone? I mean this one is blue/black, right? any navy/red, blue/navy.......?
> 
> so i have to contact your SA, right? in case I want to purchase this one, (is it from ysl boutique and comes with dustbag and card?) is it possible to ship to the UK (where i live)?


Oh....sorry to hear about e-bay purchase

Here is what she has the double bag on sale.....

beige X pink
dark navy X royal blue

I hope she still have those because they are selling these sale item like a pancake!!!

Of course it comes with dust bag and card as well.

Yes! She does handle international shipping as well.
Hope you can reach her soon... she might be super busy but pls contact her.

susanleeysl808@gmail.com
or
YSL Boutique in Honolulu, Hawaii 808-924-6900 "Susan Lee"

Good luck!


----------



## krapow

apapa said:


> More!



Hi again apapa,

I'm waiting for susan to reply me about tote bag. anyway i saw one of your reply that mini easy bag is around $599 !!!! From what I saw you showed (not patent): pink, blue, black, yellow and grey. do you have any other colours (in this price)?  

I dont have yellow bag yet....and maybe this yellow easy could be my first !

any suggestions ?

Thank you!!


----------



## apapa

Hi!

Yes, I know this is crazy price $599.00-
You really have to get one of them!!
Unfortunatelly, they do not have the yellow color because this is previous collection what I remember. 
It was so gorgeous. I should have get it.

Anyway, 
I do not know how many colors left at YSL Honolulu store.
I heard they might sold out all $599.00-easy crest.
You can try to cotact other store as well.

Good luck



krapow said:


> Hi again apapa,
> 
> I'm waiting for susan to reply me about tote bag. anyway i saw one of your reply that mini easy bag is around $599 !!!! From what I saw you showed (not patent): pink, blue, black, yellow and grey. do you have any other colours (in this price)?
> 
> I dont have yellow bag yet....and maybe this yellow easy could be my first !
> 
> any suggestions ?
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,
New news from Valerie but no pictures this time. Please note that I don not work at YSL so you will have to contact Valerie directly. Happy shopping!!

We have received a handful of new merchandise and they are selling off the shelves!! Keep in mind we are limited in stock. Also pre-sale for Memorial begins today!! Bags, belts, wallets and tributes shoe/sandals are not included in this sale. Sale is as follow:



Shoes (men and women) 20% off

Clothing(men and women)20% off 



Please, feel free to contact me at the store 951-922-8026




Thank You,

Valerie Gusman





Yves Saint Laurent

48650 Seminole DR

Suite #222

Cabazon, CA 92230

T 951 922 8026

F 951 922 8018


----------



## glamorioustasha

apapa said:


> more and more



Any one know the prices of the double tote . Thank


----------



## love2shop_26

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> New news from Valerie but no pictures this time. Please note that I don not work at YSL so you will have to contact Valerie directly. Happy shopping!!
> 
> We have received a handful of new merchandise and they are selling off the shelves!! Keep in mind we are limited in stock. Also pre-sale for Memorial begins today!! Bags, belts, wallets and tributes shoe/sandals are not included in this sale. Sale is as follow:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes (men and women) 20% off
> 
> Clothing(men and women)20% off
> 
> 
> 
> Please, feel free to contact me at the store 951-922-8026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Valerie Gusman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 
> 48650 Seminole DR
> 
> Suite #222
> 
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> 
> T 951 922 8026
> 
> F 951 922 8018




They have some Tribtoo pumps/slingbacks mostly in snake print, Palais, and Maryna wedges.

I just preordered these Palais; they were $379 less that 20% off.  They also have these in the 105


----------



## apapa

Double Large toto in NAVY/ROYAL BLUE and Pink/beige is $749/$1495.
GOLD/BEIGE is $999/$1995

Thanks!



glamorioustasha said:


> Any one know the prices of the double tote . Thank


----------



## babyontheway

love2shop_26 said:


> They have some Tribtoo pumps/slingbacks mostly in snake print, Palais, and Maryna wedges.
> 
> I just preordered these Palais; they were $379 less that 20% off. They also have these in the 105


 
Me too


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> Me too



Nice!   I wanted to get the navy in 105 too but I don't know how these fit in the higher heels.  Are they comfy and TTS?


----------



## minhasa

Thanks Apapa for the heads up! Just wanted to add that the purple easy in medium is also on sale but only 30% off.  Got one from the NY boutique.


----------



## love2shop_26

minhasa said:


> Thanks Apapa for the heads up! Just wanted to add that the purple easy in medium is also on sale but only 30% off.  Got one from the NY boutique.
> 
> View attachment 1727009



Beautiful!!!

The outlet had two earlier this week for $499, one in what looks like dark patent blue and grey.  I don't know if they still have 'em tho


----------



## kittynfish

Is it still available?


----------



## krapow

apapa said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes, I know this is crazy price $599.00-
> You really have to get one of them!!
> Unfortunatelly, they do not have the yellow color because this is previous collection what I remember.
> It was so gorgeous. I should have get it.
> 
> Anyway,
> I do not know how many colors left at YSL Honolulu store.
> I heard they might sold out all $599.00-easy crest.
> You can try to cotact other store as well.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks apapa, the yellow from this photo doesnt look like another one! (yellow in ornage tone)
anyway, as I told you, I bought tote bag from Susan already.
But now I just got information from her about small easy bags...They are all sold out in Honolulu store! luckily, there is one medium size left in this store in purple...think I will get this one too :giggles:!

Susan said small easy bag size will be discontinued!...But I can see this size on ysl website tho!


----------



## apapa

Yes!
Sorry! I confuse you!!
This yellow easy mini is 2011 collection. 

Anyway!
Congrat
I am so happy for you getting toto handbag.

I know  the mini easy is discontinued.....but medium size is available

Please enjoy your YSL and pls let me know if you have any questions)

Thanks!



krapow said:


> Thanks apapa, the yellow from this photo doesnt look like another one! (yellow in ornage tone)
> anyway, as I told you, I bought tote bag from Susan already.
> But now I just got information from her about small easy bags...They are all sold out in Honolulu store! luckily, there is one medium size left in this store in purple...think I will get this one too :giggles:!
> 
> Susan said small easy bag size will be discontinued!...But I can see this size on ysl website tho!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!
> 
> The outlet had two earlier this week for $499, one in what looks like dark patent blue and grey.  I don't know if they still have 'em tho


Easy for $499?  Which size and what store?  I want to call to see if they still have them


----------



## krapow

Because of you, I have a chance to get brand new ysl bag in an amazing price....and this is my first ysl !!!

I left private message to you...not sure have you checked yet...just say thank you and if you want my help with brands and bags in the UK,...just let me know, happy to help



apapa said:


> Yes!
> Sorry! I confuse you!!
> This yellow easy mini is 2011 collection.
> 
> Anyway!
> Congrat
> I am so happy for you getting toto handbag.
> 
> I know  the mini easy is discontinued.....but medium size is available
> 
> Please enjoy your YSL and pls let me know if you have any questions)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## minhasa

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!
> 
> The outlet had two earlier this week for $499, one in what looks like dark patent blue and grey.  I don't know if they still have 'em tho



Isn't it?!? At first I was like well 30% isn't that much, then when I saw the picture and colour I was like hmmmm maybe 30% isn't so bad after all..


----------



## Luv2Shop1

^^ Call the YSL boutique to inquire.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I called the Woodbury outlet. No sale on the bags.

Does anyone know if the small easy is similar in size to the speedy 25 or 30?  I have a few speedy 25 but now find that the size is a bit too small for me now.


----------



## Aluxe

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I called the Woodbury outlet. No sale on the bags.
> 
> Does anyone know if the small easy is similar in size to the speedy 25 or 30?  I have a few speedy 25 but now find that the size is a bit too small for me now.



The small easy is closer in size to the speedy 30.


----------



## love2shop_26

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Easy for $499?  Which size and what store?  I want to call to see if they still have them



The Cabazon outlet had them. I don't know what size they were, I didn't ask. They looked like the same size as the ones posted above.  Call 'em and see if they still have 'em.


----------



## fancynancy1218

apapa said:


> More!


Is the sale still going on?


----------



## corie_miguel

YSL muse is my current obsession.


----------



## bluedior

apapa said:


> More!



is black medium patent sale too? if so, how much is that?
and how much black or grey pebble easy(on the very left color).
I am very very very interested in buying easy bag. How can I contact you? I am looking for medium sizes. 
Let me know.
thanks!


----------



## alouette

Pre-sale bags at NM

Contact:

Christina Abro
Chanel Accessories
Neiman Marcus, Troy
248.979.5840
christinaabro@gmail.com


----------



## TokyoBound

If anyone is interested in the Easy, South Coast has some beautiful medium-sized ones on sale - they have a beige patent, a purple patent and the most gorgeous one was a beautiful beige pebbled Easy, the the "Y" part textured to look like ostrich.


----------



## bluedior

TokyoBound said:


> If anyone is interested in the Easy, South Coast has some beautiful medium-sized ones on sale - they have a beige patent, a purple patent and the most gorgeous one was a beautiful beige pebbled Easy, the the "Y" part textured to look like ostrich.



Hello,
do you happen to remember the price of beige pebbled Easy with Y textured one?


----------



## apapa

fancynancy1218 said:


> Is the sale still going on?


yes! it's on 
pls contact my SA....susanleeysl808@gmail.com


----------



## apapa

Sorry for the delay in replying.
No....black patent medium size is not on sale.
All crest leather Easy mini was on sale....but there is no more....

Please contact my SA susanleeysl808@gmail.com,
She can help you for the detail.

Good Luck



bluedior said:


> is black medium patent sale too? if so, how much is that?
> and how much black or grey pebble easy(on the very left color).
> I am very very very interested in buying easy bag. How can I contact you? I am looking for medium sizes.
> Let me know.
> thanks!


----------



## fancynancy1218

bk0714 said:


> whats the color for very right one? looks like pink but i dont know. do you know its size and price?


Do you know how much is the first one not the pink one. also which location is it? TIA


----------



## mandabeezy

Does anyone know when the YSL boutique sale ends? Or when the online sale starts?


----------



## TokyoBound

bluedior said:


> Hello,
> do you happen to remember the price of beige pebbled Easy with Y textured one?



I believe it was marked down to the $1200 range.  I'm sorry I don't remember the exact price, because I was laser-focused on the patents (those were $895).


----------



## bluedior

mandabeezy said:


> Does anyone know when the YSL boutique sale ends? Or when the online sale starts?



I don't think they have online sale.


----------



## mandabeezy

bluedior said:
			
		

> I don't think they have online sale.



Aw okay, thank you. I could've sworn they had online sales before though.


----------



## bluedior

mandabeezy said:


> Aw okay, thank you. I could've sworn they had online sales before though.


You should check NM near your area, or call them if they have stocks. I just checked near my area, and finally could find one that I want. Right now it's pre-sale, which you can give them a creditcard #, and pick it up next tuesday. I think it will open to public 30th. So, call NM before, and ask them which one is on sale and make reservation. Good luck!


----------



## mandabeezy

bluedior said:
			
		

> You should check NM near your area, or call them if they have stocks. I just checked near my area, and finally could find one that I want. Right now it's pre-sale, which you can give them a creditcard #, and pick it up next tuesday. I think it will open to public 30th. So, call NM before, and ask them which one is on sale and make reservation. Good luck!



I'll try doing that. Thank you for your help!


----------



## authenticplease

Ok, my Saks SA just sent me a Kodak gallery link with all of the sale shoes.....


It does not seem to work for everyone, I have found from past experience. You need to create a password and log in before the photos will show up. I am also going to list everything out, JIC you can't view the Kodak gallery.

This from Jonathan at Saks ATL:

JONATHAN AT Saks in ATLANTA 770.331.9600. THE PRE-SALE OFFICIALLY STARTS NOW! THE SALE BREAKS ON Thursday, MAY 31! (double points event starts Thursday 5/31 and goes till Saturday 6/2). PLEASE HURRY AND LET ME KNOW HOW I CAN HELP!! All prices are not guaranteed and subject to change!

He can also be reached via text and email Jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com


This link is Valentino, YSL, Zanotti, JChoo, Chloe

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/...questid=299979

YSL
Black patent palais with nappa leather bow peep toe $795 to $555.99
Black mesh Tributes HH with silver piping $1025 to $716.99
Nude mesh Tributes HH with silver piping $1025 to $716.99
Pearlized nude embossed patent leather Tribute HH $795 to $555.99
Red suede with purple metallic piping and black platform HH Tribute $1025 to $716.99
Black/white design heel with black suede front/gold piping Tribute HH $1025 to $716.99
purple suede Tribute with black platform HH $1025 to $716.99
Tan suede Tribute with deep red platform HH $1025 to $716.99
Tan/blue/rust suede Tribute HH $1025 to $716.99
Blue patent wedge with ankle wrap buckle $580 to $405.99
Denim blue patent leather with wood base Tribute $1095 to $765.99
Tan leather wedge on wood base $795 to $555.99


----------



## deltalady

YSL Tribute chain detail suede sandals in Royal Blue on theoutnet.com for $512.50

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/170744

Run and get them before they're gone!!! :doggie:


----------



## Daydrmer

authenticplease said:


> Ok, my Saks SA just sent me a Kodak gallery link with all of the sale shoes.....
> 
> 
> It does not seem to work for everyone, I have found from past experience. You need to create a password and log in before the photos will show up. I am also going to list everything out, JIC you can't view the Kodak gallery.
> 
> This from Jonathan at Saks ATL:
> 
> JONATHAN AT Saks in ATLANTA 770.331.9600. THE PRE-SALE OFFICIALLY STARTS NOW! THE SALE BREAKS ON Thursday, MAY 31! (double points event starts Thursday 5/31 and goes till Saturday 6/2). PLEASE HURRY AND LET ME KNOW HOW I CAN HELP!! All prices are not guaranteed and subject to change!
> 
> He can also be reached via text and email Jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com
> 
> 
> This link is Valentino, YSL, Zanotti, JChoo, Chloe
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/...questid=299979
> 
> YSL
> Black patent palais with nappa leather bow peep toe $795 to $555.99
> Black mesh Tributes HH with silver piping $1025 to $716.99
> Nude mesh Tributes HH with silver piping $1025 to $716.99
> Pearlized nude embossed patent leather Tribute HH $795 to $555.99
> Red suede with purple metallic piping and black platform HH Tribute $1025 to $716.99
> Black/white design heel with black suede front/gold piping Tribute HH $1025 to $716.99
> purple suede Tribute with black platform HH $1025 to $716.99
> Tan suede Tribute with deep red platform HH $1025 to $716.99
> Tan/blue/rust suede Tribute HH $1025 to $716.99
> Blue patent wedge with ankle wrap buckle $580 to $405.99
> Denim blue patent leather with wood base Tribute $1095 to $765.99
> Tan leather wedge on wood base $795 to $555.99



The link isn't working.


----------



## princesshoyt

Are any small wallets on sale???


----------



## authenticplease

This Roady is available at Saks Atlanta. 

Last picture Roady $1495 sale $1046 black only!!
Thanks, Jonathan at Saks Fifth Ave. Jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com


----------



## palo

apapa said:


> more and more


is the double tote in beige/pink still available?


----------



## apapa

Sorry....
I just checked but SOLD OUT.......



palo said:


> is the double tote in beige/pink still available?


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,
Valerie has loads of bags and wallets for sale at Cabazon. PM me your email addresse and I will forward the photos and prices.  There's some goodies to be had!


----------



## PinkPudding

^PM'ed you


----------



## ludmila

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Valerie has loads of bags and wallets for sale at Cabazon. PM me your email addresse and I will forward the photos and prices.  There's some goodies to be had!



Yes! I just PMed you as well  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Julija

Hello everyone! 
I'm new to YSL, so would like to ask about any sales going on in Europe? Is there any? Falling head over heals for YSL bags and clutches...


----------



## palo

apapa said:
			
		

> Sorry....
> I just checked but SOLD OUT.......



Thanks apapa? Do u know  about any coming up sale at the boutique? I live in nyc


----------



## love2shop_26

palo said:


> Thanks apapa? Do u know  about any coming up sale at the boutique? I live in nyc



All the boutiques are having the sale now. I'd call them myself if I were you.  Stuff  is flying off.the shelves and selling out.


----------



## summerrain

Just came back from the YSL ny boutique.

This isn't a comprehensive list of everything in the shoe sale, but just what stood out to me in my mind:
- Colorblocked pumps
- Light blue straw tributes
- Dark blue tributes (very limited sizes)
- Suede colorblock tributes (in the purple and biege, but not the black suede)
- Tons and tons of tribtoos! 


  Good luck ladies!


----------



## gymangel812

summerrain said:


> Just came back from the YSL ny boutique.
> 
> This isn't a comprehensive list of everything in the shoe sale, but just what stood out to me in my mind:
> - Colorblocked pumps
> - Light blue straw tributes
> - Dark blue tributes (very limited sizes)
> - Suede colorblock tributes (in the purple and biege, but not the black suede)
> - Tons and tons of tribtoos!
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies!


do you remember what color tribtoos?


----------



## summerrain

gymangel812 said:


> do you remember what color tribtoos?



They had the cap toes in the red with black captoe and white (very white-ish tan?) with white captoe.  I picked up the high heel in a gorgeous grey, but I believe they also had in a navy and other colors (sorry -- didn't pay much attention to the non-dark colored ones), in both the high and low heel.  I believe they also had the all off-white straw patent on sale too along with slingbacks.


----------



## thithi

does anyone know if there are any wallets on sale?


----------



## bubbleloba

thithi said:


> does anyone know if there are any wallets on sale?



Net-a-porter has a belle du jour wallet on sale right now...


----------



## bubbleloba

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163963

Tribute pumps (brown) at 50% off!


----------



## thithi

bubbleloba said:


> Net-a-porter has a belle du jour wallet on sale right now...



Thanks! Snagged the pink zip wallet last night but still interested in other colors...


----------



## bluemoon123

Please contact Trey (designer handbag) at 704-442-7900 directly.


----------



## alouette

NM sale bags:

Christina Abro
248.979.5840
ChristinaAbro@gmail.com


----------



## JetSetGo!

Does anyone know when/if ysl.com starts their sale?

I sooo want some Poppy Suede Low Tribtoos. Sadly, I think the only place that marked them down was Saks and they already sold my size (40).


----------



## love2shop_26

JetSetGo! said:


> Does anyone know when/if ysl.com starts their sale?
> 
> I sooo want some Poppy Suede Low Tribtoos. Sadly, I think the only place that marked them down was Saks and they already sold my size (40).



I don't think the  sale is on the website anymore.  They stopped it like a.year ago or something?


----------



## Aluxe

love2shop_26 said:


> I don't think the  sale isn't on the website anymore.  They stopped it like a.year ago or something?



That makes sense. The last sale I saw was in 2011. Here I was looking out for a new online sale


----------



## love2shop_26

Aluxe said:


> That makes sense. The last sale I saw was in 2011. Here I was looking out for a new online sale



Ya, I was bummed when they quit doing it. I always looked forward to the online sale too.

Oh and I just realized what originally wrote didn't make sense.  Don't and isn't?  Double negative! I blame it on my phone!


----------



## palo

HI guys!

i just found this at the Mizhattan blog: YSL sample sale in NYC starting JUne 12!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.mizhattan.com/2012/05/sample-sale-yves-saint-laurent-ysl.html[/URL]


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, love2shop! I guess I'll just have to stalk Saks and hope for a return!


----------



## x_ninja

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/ysl-skye-blue-medium-chyc-cabas-p-3181.html

Medium Skye blue chyc on ******. Not much of a "deal" though.


----------



## alouette

Roady bag and patent Muse on sale at NM:

Christina Abro
Chanel Accessories
Neiman Marcus, Troy
248.979.5840
christinaabro@gmail.com


----------



## d3mure

http://www.threadflip.com/items/9278

YVES SAINT LAURENT ESSAOUIRA PLATFORM SANDALS


----------



## corie_miguel

alouette said:


> Roady bag and patent Muse on sale at NM:
> 
> Christina Abro
> Chanel Accessories
> Neiman Marcus, Troy
> 248.979.5840
> christinaabro@gmail.com


This is pretty.  Does one really use the padlock on the muse?  Thank you.


----------



## corie_miguel

Is the croc-embossed large muse on patent leather also on sale?


----------



## corie_miguel

palo said:


> HI guys!
> 
> i just found this at the Mizhattan blog: YSL sample sale in NYC starting JUne 12!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.mizhattan.com/2012/05/sample-sale-yves-saint-laurent-ysl.html[/URL]


This is cool!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## alouette

corie_miguel said:


> This is pretty.  Does one really use the padlock on the muse?  Thank you.



It's just for looks from what I've seen.


----------



## assumptionista

corie_miguel said:


> Is the croc-embossed large muse on patent leather also on sale?



it was on sale at the ysl outlet in cabazon for just under $1000.  it was black, oversized patent croc muse in black with silver hardware.


----------



## assumptionista

corie_miguel said:


> This is pretty.  Does one really use the padlock on the muse?  Thank you.



It works. i tried removing the padlock and using it to lock the double zipper on my muse.  but believe me, if someone wanted to steal from you. they dont have to unlock tbt padlock to get what's insude....


----------



## cakegirl

Small Easy for 654! Somebody get this!
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Yv...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds


----------



## bubbleloba

YSL white stitch tote at 30% off at SSense.

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/yves_saint_laurent/large_white_neo_tote/45699?utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=generic&utm_source=1827884&utm_term=10569670


----------



## x_ninja

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-cabas-chyc-tote-item-10211601.aspx

Medium chyc for $1049!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

x_ninja said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-cabas-chyc-tote-item-10211601.aspx
> 
> Medium chyc for $1049!!!!!!!



ha

Have you purchased from this site before? I like the studded 'easy'.


----------



## Ceeyahd

assumptionista said:


> it was on sale at the ysl outlet in cabazon for just under $1000.  it was black, oversized patent croc muse in black with silver hardware.




I would have appreciated this last week, black PL has been calling to me a lot lately.

does Cabazon have a website? It would be so fortunate to be able to browse that store regularly, I would. I looked at a large black PL YSL clutch today that was very tempting at a last call NM.


----------



## x_ninja

Ceeyahd said:
			
		

> ha
> 
> Have you purchased from this site before? I like the studded 'easy'.



Yes I have. I had a good experience with them.


----------



## raq30

Ceeyahd said:


> I would have appreciated this last week, black PL has been calling to me a lot lately.
> 
> does Cabazon have a website? It would be so fortunate to be able to browse that store regularly, I would. I looked at a large black PL YSL clutch today that was very tempting at a last call NM.



Hi.. Which last call NM did u see a clutch at? Thanks!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

raq30 said:


> Hi.. Which last call NM did u see a clutch at? Thanks!!



Camarillo


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ceeyahd said:


> Camarillo



The price for the clutch was 415.00, I know it just came in yesterday and is excluded from their sale, or I would have snatched it up.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Bluefly has some YSL zipper logo wallets.... Gold lettering YSL (spelled out 3x) in camal or black in the 450.00 range, as well as red cosmetic bag.


----------



## llson

cakegirl said:


> Small Easy for 654! Somebody get this!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Yv...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds




Thanks, I snagged it!!


----------



## deltalady

Black Muse II for $910!!  http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-muse-bag-item-10183870.aspx

Black Roady for $822!!  http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-roady-tote-bag-item-10183856.aspx


----------



## Belladiva79

Anyone know if the chyc went on sale anywhere?? I am searching high and low for one! TIA!


----------



## raq30

Ceeyahd said:


> Camarillo



thanks..I called the store but i was late..its gone!


----------



## Ceeyahd

raq30 said:


> thanks..I called the store but i was late..its gone!



I went back there yesterday, thought if it was still there....... They said it sold yesterday.


----------



## corie_miguel

This surely is dirt cheap!



cakegirl said:


> Small Easy for 654! Somebody get this!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Yv...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds


----------



## piperlu

corie_miguel said:


> This surely is dirt cheap!



Unfortunately, gone too.


----------



## piperlu

Belladiva79 said:


> Anyone know if the chyc went on sale anywhere?? I am searching high and low for one! TIA!



Are you looking for the tote or the shoulder flap bag?


----------



## Belladiva79

piperlu said:


> Are you looking for the tote or the shoulder flap bag?


 
i didnt know there were two options. I guess either or?


----------



## jsc6

cakegirl said:


> Small Easy for 654! Somebody get this!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Yv...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds



AMAZING PRICE!

Been eyeing the Easy for awhile now.


----------



## deltalady

Gold YSL tribute sandals size 40.5 at the Houston Saks for $328 before the extra 25%!!


----------



## aliao

Black tribtoo (mid heel) $412 - lots of sizes at Bergdof

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Yv...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dysl%26_requestid%3D12442


----------



## yakusoku.af

Does anyone know when second markdown is going to be at the boutiques?


----------



## soleilbrun

*New news from valerie*

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cabazon/

There are rings,, bracelets, wallets and ipod cases. Prices are noted in the title of some of the photos. Happy shopping. *contact Valerie directly for more information*

Hello,

I just wanted to update you with our latest new arrivals. Please, do not hesitate to call or email me with any questions. Pink logo shirt&#8230;very limited in sizes.





Thank you,

Valerie 







Yves Saint Laurent

48650 Seminole DR

Suite #222

Cabazon, CA 92230

T 951 922 8026

F 951 922 8018


----------



## RTA

I believe this is a new addition to the Saks sale.  Grey Palais pumps in several sizes, about $420.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418049&bmUID=jw5zYhX


----------



## corie_miguel

piperlu said:


> Unfortunately, gone too.


 
Oh thanks anyway.


----------



## corie_miguel

assumptionista said:


> It works. i tried removing the padlock and using it to lock the double zipper on my muse. but believe me, if someone wanted to steal from you. they dont have to unlock tbt padlock to get what's insude....


 
I tried removing it and I had a hard time.  But that is true, they can just steal the bag itself without having to tamper with it.


----------



## corie_miguel

assumptionista said:


> it was on sale at the ysl outlet in cabazon for just under $1000. it was black, oversized patent croc muse in black with silver hardware.


 
That price was a steal.


----------



## poupee

Ceeyahd said:


> ha
> 
> Have you purchased from this site before? I like the studded 'easy'.



I have. I got a Giuseppe Zanotti Envelope Clutch and flats. It came from the Biondini, France store. The straps to my bag were missing, I emailed FF and the sales girl had GZ send me brand new ones that same week.


----------



## chibista

Can someone pm me the email for the cabazon outlet? Tia!!


----------



## mamabear02

Looking for a great deal on a darker neutral color YSL Roady (brown, black, dark grey, etc.)...  Any suggestions??  This is my first YSL bag so I'm not sure the best place to start looking for a good price!  Please PM me if you have any suggestions!!!!  TIA


----------



## Yeimi3

Ladies, I just left the Marshalls in Solana Beach, CA (near San Diego) and they had 3 Chyc Cabas - a large navy perforated leather bag for $1399.99, a smaller one in a dark grey for $1199.99 and a large magenta-ish (?) One for $1299.99.  I took pics but don't know how to uplaod from my phone...sorry


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Yeimi3 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I just left the Marshalls in Solana Beach, CA (near San Diego) and they had 3 Chyc Cabas - a large navy perforated leather bag for $1399.99, a smaller one in a dark grey for $1199.99 and a large magenta-ish (?) One for $1299.99.  I took pics but don't know how to uplaod from my phone...sorry



Did u buy?  I wish my Marshalls had good stuff. To upload a pic there is a + button upper right corner next to send. You can upload a pic that way. I would love to see pics


----------



## Belladiva79

I wouldve loved the dark grey! I am still searching for one on sale ;(


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Belladiva79 said:


> I wouldve loved the dark grey! I am still searching for one on sale ;(



I think I saw one on ebay recently, if you're still looking for one let me know and I will see if I can still find the listing.


----------



## bubbleloba

Belle & Clive has YSL bags on sale. Muse 2, easy, and chyc bags at several hundreds off.


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie

Hello,

                I would like to invite you out for our 4th of July Sale!!



Select women shoes-20% off

Men and women clothing-20% off





Bags, wallets and tribute sandals or tribtoo pumps not included in sale.



Please, contact me with any questions.





Thank You,

Valerie 

VALERIEGUSMAN@YAHOO.COM



Yves Saint Laurent

48650 Seminole DR

Suite #222

Cabazon, CA 92230

T 951 922 8026

F 951 922 8018


----------



## Jstar421

Aloha rag has a black large travel muse 2 bag at 40% off.  $1377
http://www.aloharag.com/eng/265708-travel-muse-two-black.html


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie has new bags. The photos of the new bags are on the first page. Contact her for pricing. VALERIEGUSMAN@YAHOO.COM

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cabazon/


----------



## Aluxe

YSL bags at Overstock including black cabas chyc bags
http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=ysl+bag+++&SearchType=Header


----------



## Cynz

The Roady handbags are on sale at the YSL boutique in Crystals in Las Vegas.  They had a fair selection of colors and leathers.  The SA said once they're sold, they will not be getting anymore.  The price is ~$1040.


----------



## bagolicious

Has anyone recently seen medium-sized (14.5 inches wide), RED, Cabas Chyc satchels on sale? They are on the YSL website, but at regular price. The sales have passed on various online shopping sites.


----------



## bk0714

bagolicious said:


> Has anyone recently seen medium-sized (14.5 inches wide), RED, Cabas Chyc satchels on sale? They are on the YSL website, but at regular price. The sales have passed on various online shopping sites.



no, it is not on sale. i remember only purple and ivory color.


----------



## llson

Yesterday NM in Orlando, FL had a beautiful patent Muse II Cabas tote like this one for around $950, down from $1895.  Black patent with suede inserts.
Sandy is really nice to deal with 407-264-5900 ext. 2134


----------



## soleilbrun

PM me with your *email address *for the photos and prices.
New news from Valerie:

We are having a special little promotion and some of the prices are Amazing!! Certain downtown bags are an additional 30% off and all Multy bags are 50% off!! We are limited in stock, so feel free to give me a call or email me. I have attached some pictures. Please, keep in mind the prices are attached on the picture along with the percentage of sale!!! Enjoy!!!





Valerie Gusman



Yves Saint Laurent

48650 Seminole DR

Suite #222

Cabazon, CA 92230

T 951 922 8026

F 951 922 8018


----------



## dooneybaby

YSL Brown Leather and Canvas 'Multy' hobo $781.94 on BlueFly! Only 3 left and it's this price for only a short time!


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie has 3 new bags that are sure to go fast

$969_med_muse_two_blue.JPG, $2799_Large_Black_Ostrich.JPG, $1229_Ovsz_Choco_muse.JPG    I18N YGP.SaveAll I18N YGP.SaveProgress I18N YGP.ViewAfterSave 

Yves Saint Laurent

48650 Seminole DR

Suite #222

Cabazon, CA 92230

T 951 922 8026

F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie:
We are offering an additional 30% off on all  our Exotic Bags!! Keep in mind some of these are the only ones, so please do not hesitate to call.

 $13,999, $22,899, $2,799, $4,999, $2,999, $3,499, $12,999, $2,799, $3,499



Thank You,

Valerie 



Yves Saint Laurent

48650 Seminole DR

Suite #222

Cabazon, CA 92230

T 951 922 8026

F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

continued.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hey ya'll! There is a big sale on exotics at Cabazon. Valerie sent tons of new photos with prices. Too many to upload. PM me with your email address and I will forward her email.


----------



## jsc6

YSL Handbag sale on Belle & Clive.  They have BDJ clutches, wallets and handbags.


----------



## thithi

jsc6 said:


> YSL Handbag sale on Belle & Clive.  They have BDJ clutches, wallets and handbags.


something is wrong with their pricing... they have BDJ zip wallets listed for more than retail!  $999, originally $9999.


----------



## jsc6

thithi said:


> something is wrong with their pricing... they have BDJ zip wallets listed for more than retail!  $999, originally $9999.



I know, I saw that .. Belle & Clive is affiliated with Bluefly and some of the wallets and BDJ clutches say the same thing.


----------



## thithi

jsc6 said:


> I know, I saw that .. Belle & Clive is affiliated with Bluefly and some of the wallets and BDJ clutches say the same thing.


seems like they fixed it for some of the wallets.


----------



## _lili_

Hi, Does anyone know where I can find this bag? Thank you.


----------



## Aluxe

YSL neo tote in red leather and nude patent leather for $799 at TJ Maxx, Bowie, MD.


----------



## dd82

_lili_ said:
			
		

> Hi, Does anyone know where I can find this bag? Thank you.



I saw it a week ago at ssense but I doubt it's still there.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

thithi said:


> something is wrong with their pricing... they have BDJ zip wallets listed for more than retail!  $999, originally $9999.



Haha, that happens often enough. It sucks when it happens with wallets and clutches when they get listed for above retail, but it's happened with the Chyc bags an an Oversized Muse as well.


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valeriem me with your email and I will forward you the pics.

Hello Everyone!!

                I just came back today from vacation and we have all these new Goodies!! I have attached pictures and prices. Please, let me know if you see anything you like. Please, do not hesitate to call me!! we are very limited in stock, enjoy!!





Valerie



Yves Saint Laurent

48650 Seminole DR

Suite #222

Cabazon, CA 92230

T 951 922 8026

F 951 922 8018


----------



## Belladiva79

If anyone sees a chyc bag on sale please pm me. Tia!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello. New news from Valerie: 

Hello,

                I would like to invite you to begin pre-sale for the Labor Day Sale!! Please, feel free to contact me or give me a call at the store for any request. The sale will be the following; Only Muse on sale will be the Gold color and it is 30% off







All Roady Bags and Downtown Bags-30% off

All Leopard Wallets-30% off

All Exotic Bags and Wallets-30% off

Raffia Muse and Raffia Roadys-30% off

Women&#8217;s and Men&#8217;s Clothing-20% off

Jewelry-50% off

Wristlets and Ipad cases-50% off







Exotic Shoes only-20% off







Valerie 

Yves Saint Laurent

48650 Seminole DR

Suite #222

Cabazon, CA 92230

T 951 922 8026

F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie:

Hello,

                I just want to update you with the latest changes on the sale..all Exotic bags are 50% off!!! First time!! All shoes including Tributes and Tribtoo are 30% off!!! I will be in at 1pm tomorrow but please, feel free to email me your request!! Men shoes 30% off as well!! Ladies, take advantage of our Tributes on Sale because it will not happen again!!


Thank You,

Valerie Gusman



Yves Saint Laurent

48650 Seminole DR

Suite #222

Cabazon, CA 92230

T 951 922 8026

F 951 922 8018


----------



## love2shop_26

the sale on the shoes are definitely a good deal. Just scored a pair of Tribtoos in midnight navy for $440


----------



## cammycc

Cynz said:


> The Roady handbags are on sale at the YSL boutique in Crystals in Las Vegas.  They had a fair selection of colors and leathers.  The SA said once they're sold, they will not be getting anymore.  The price is ~$1040.



Hi *Cynz*, do you mind to give me the contact of the SA at Crystals? Do you have his/her email? Thanks


----------



## Cynz

cammycc said:


> Hi *Cynz*, do you mind to give me the contact of the SA at Crystals? Do you have his/her email? Thanks


Sorry I no longer have her contact information.  I'm sure if you call the store, any of the SA's would be able to help.  Here is the location and telephone number.

Crystals City Center, 3720 Las Vegas Blvd South, Suite #221
+1 702 262 9984


----------



## pinkrose398

soleilbrun said:


> New news from Valerie:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just want to update you with the latest changes on the sale..all Exotic bags are 50% off!!! First time!! All shoes including Tributes and Tribtoo are 30% off!!! I will be in at 1pm tomorrow but please, feel free to email me your request!! Men shoes 30% off as well!! Ladies, take advantage of our Tributes on Sale because it will not happen again!!
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Valerie Gusman
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 
> 48650 Seminole DR
> 
> Suite #222
> 
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> 
> T 951 922 8026
> 
> F 951 922 8018



Hi! Do you happen to have Valerie's e-mail address that you can PM me? I'm travelling to LA soon and will be hitting up the outlets, I'd love to know what the YSL outlet has in stock before splurging on something in a boutique. Thanks!


----------



## stillfeel

pinkrose398 said:


> Hi! Do you happen to have Valerie's e-mail address that you can PM me? I'm travelling to LA soon and will be hitting up the outlets, I'd love to know what the YSL outlet has in stock before splurging on something in a boutique. Thanks!



Please,send me the Valerie's e-mail a dress too. Thanks a lot!


----------



## soleilbrun

pinkrose398 said:


> Hi! Do you happen to have Valerie's e-mail address that you can PM me? I'm travelling to LA soon and will be hitting up the outlets, I'd love to know what the YSL outlet has in stock before splurging on something in a boutique. Thanks!


 
Hello,
Here is her email:  YSL.Cabazon@us.ysl.com


----------



## poupee

Cynz said:
			
		

> Sorry I no longer have her contact information.  I'm sure if you call the store, any of the SA's would be able to help.  Here is the location and telephone number.
> 
> Crystals City Center, 3720 Las Vegas Blvd South, Suite #221
> +1 702 262 9984



Called and spoke to Miguel. He said you might have been mistaken - there has been no sale since June and won't be one til November. I opened this thread to check your post date, he still said nope. O_O


----------



## poupee

140mm Tribute Suede Sandals in Beige; 41. 20% off

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx%7CCallType=Product&prodId=G5D5&des=&cat=92&gender=women&group=shoes&vendorColor=&season=sale&seasProdID=54I


----------



## poupee

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Here is the place to post news and tips about bargains on Yves Saint Laurent handbags and accessories and to chat about sales.
> Please read these rules first.
> 
> These are the vendors that may be included in this thread:*
> 
> 
> YSL boutiques, YSL.com, and YSL outlets
> Major department stores and their websites, such as Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, Harvey Nichols, Browns, Matches, etc.
> Recognized, well-known online retailers of authentic YSL merchandise, such as Net-a-Porter, Raffaello-Network, Styledrops, My Theresa, Luisaviaroma, Shirise, etc.
> Recognized, well-known online discount retailers of authentic YSL merchandise, such as Bluefly and Overstock.
> eBay: You may post links to authentic YSL merchandise that is listed on eBay. If you are not certain whether an item is authentic, do NOT post it here. Have it authenticated first in our "Authenticate This" thread. *You absolutely may NOT promote your own auctions or sales.*
> 
> *Happy hunting!*




...


----------



## rumixa

Did he say when in Nov???My sister lives in Redlands and I wld like to send her there to buy the Roady for me


----------



## love2shop_26

From the Cabazon outlet:

Rings are $129-$149
Chyc bag is $1259 (in beige). There's also one in ivory for $1159

Call Valerie


----------



## Aluxe

Thanks for sharing pics of the YSL rings. Was wondering what rings they have there.

Thanks again.



love2shop_26 said:


> From the Cabazon outlet:
> 
> Rings are $129-$149
> Chyc bag is $1259 (in beige). There's also one in ivory for $1159
> 
> Call Valerie


----------



## peachminnie

Hi im interested in buying a YSL clutch (either Y logo or YSL printed is fine) and will be gladly delighted if you guys have found some good deals! thanks


----------



## mikogurl

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> Valerie has loads of bags and wallets for sale at Cabazon. PM me your email addresse and I will forward the photos and prices.  There's some goodies to be had!



can u email it to me? miks07_lim@yahoo.com


----------



## chloe_chanel

love2shop_26 said:


> From the Cabazon outlet:
> 
> Rings are $129-$149
> Chyc bag is $1259 (in beige). There's also one in ivory for $1159
> 
> Call Valerie



Omg thank you!!! They still have the ring I want in stock as well


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hi is the sale in ysl boutique or ? Can someone plz update me thanks


----------



## mangosalmon

Hi Ladies

I am hunting for YSL Chyc clutch , but have been no luck for me.

Can you please advise where I can get it? I am in australia, and the boutiques here mark up their price really high.


----------



## peachminnie

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> Valerie has loads of bags and wallets for sale at Cabazon. PM me your email addresse and I will forward the photos and prices.  There's some goodies to be had!



Hi, i cannot pm anybody yet because i'm a new member. here is my email address peachy_super4@hotmail.com


----------



## lillypad88

Belladiva79 said:


> I wouldve loved the dark grey! I am still searching for one on sale ;(


I LOVE your signature line.  A woman after my own heart


----------



## jlinds

^ Searching for a black YSL medium Easy. Patent or pebbled leather. PM me if you have a lead. Thank you!!


----------



## doriebear

I received a DailyCandy email about YSL Sample Sale in NYC:

What: YSL
 Why: Bags, heels, flats, small leather accessories and women&#8217;s collection, plus a small batch of clothing for dudes. 
When: Oct. 23-25. Tues. & Wed., 9 a.m.-6:30 p.m.; Thurs., 9 a.m.-3 p.m.
 Where: Soiffer Haskin, 317 W. 33rd St., b/t Eighth & Ninth Aves.


----------



## shyla14

Awesome color. San Francisco only though.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/clo/3353828545.html


----------



## darling08

Pls email me linda5858@gmail.com


----------



## QTbebe

Hi everyone, I'm desperately searching for a CHYC clutch that I can get my hands on here in Canada. If you see any online, or if your SA can ship to Canada, Please let me know, thanks in advance.


----------



## niclo

Arty dots rings (multi-stone) on sale at Saks:
Single color:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+1588&bmUID=jGdfZzf

Multi-color:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+1588&bmUID=jGdfZzc


----------



## Berry1989

QTbebe said:


> Hi everyone, I'm desperately searching for a CHYC clutch that I can get my hands on here in Canada. If you see any online, or if your SA can ship to Canada, Please let me know, thanks in advance.


Umm I'm not sure of the rules of this thread but as the company is new (I think). Cut a long story short there is a site called Bella-Rue.com (My Miu Miu was bought off there with all paper work and packaging) and they are always having ysl sales and have the python CHYC for some silly price at the moment. I think they are based in the UK but they do ship internationally. 

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## dyyong

there's a YSL chyc cabas in leather with red tweed at Neiman Marcus last call at Deer Park outlet, NY!


----------



## cmmyyy

want this bag too bad!!


----------



## strawberryLOVEi

mangosalmon said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am hunting for YSL Chyc clutch , but have been no luck for me.
> 
> Can you please advise where I can get it? I am in australia, and the boutiques here mark up their price really high.



Hi there! Any luck with this? I am desperately wanting a BDJ clutch & tribute's! Also just read through a few posts and saw that there is an outlet. Silly Q maybe but does anyone know if they ship to AUS? Thank you in adnvance!


----------



## mangosalmon

strawberryLOVEi said:


> Hi there! Any luck with this? I am desperately wanting a BDJ clutch & tribute's! Also just read through a few posts and saw that there is an outlet. Silly Q maybe but does anyone know if they ship to AUS? Thank you in adnvance!


 

I decided not to get clutch, i have bought medium chyc cabas instead. 

There is one chyc cabac clutch in bonanza but unfortunately the seller is not sure whether the clutch is authentic because it was given to her.


----------



## strawberryLOVEi

mangosalmon said:


> I decided not to get clutch, i have bought medium chyc cabas instead.
> 
> There is one chyc cabac clutch in bonanza but unfortunately the seller is not sure whether the clutch is authentic because it was given to her.



Hi there I can't private msg u back yet! I am a new account holder . Yes I would love to see pics. Could you send me your email and I will email you today ! I am looking for either nude, blush pink or black!


----------



## strawberryLOVEi

mangosalmon said:


> I decided not to get clutch, i have bought medium chyc cabas instead.
> 
> There is one chyc cabac clutch in bonanza but unfortunately the seller is not sure whether the clutch is authentic because it was given to her.





Sorry i got ur private msg but I can not reply ... I am located in Sydney. If you can email me your email address I will send you an email tonight! Thanks
Also sorry for the multiple msgs everyone last one I promise


----------



## mangosalmon

strawberryLOVEi said:


> Sorry i got ur private msg but I can not reply ... I am located in Sydney. If you can email me your email address I will send you an email tonight! Thanks
> Also sorry for the multiple msgs everyone last one I promise



http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-de-Jour-Clutch/94204027


----------



## ktcao

Hi, does anyone know which stores or websites would have the ysl chyc clutch in black? Seems like it's sold out everywhere! Tia


----------



## Qii

ktcao said:


> Hi, does anyone know which stores or websites would have the ysl chyc clutch in black? Seems like it's sold out everywhere! Tia


hey i know lV and NYC they all have ysl chyc clutch in black. but the price gonna be rised 200 bucks tomorrow. you can call the store in LV now if you can read the reply on time.lol


----------



## Qii

QTbebe said:


> Hi everyone, I'm desperately searching for a CHYC clutch that I can get my hands on here in Canada. If you see any online, or if your SA can ship to Canada, Please let me know, thanks in advance.


which city r u in Canada?


----------



## QTbebe

Qii said:


> hey i know lV and NYC they all have ysl chyc clutch in black. but the price gonna be rised 200 bucks tomorrow. you can call the store in LV now if you can read the reply on time.lol



even the OLD stock?


----------



## Qii

QTbebe said:


> even the OLD stock?


I am afriad so...just got some news from them the patent one is 795, and chyc is 995 already. I dont think you can get any chyc with the old price unless you can find ppl who got it before today and would like to let you take over )
but if you dont mind patent collection u can try NYC, they got couple colors with great price today....and I've heard they'll continue producing Chyc but not patent anymore..."sh....


----------



## Fantality

Hey everyone.I'm new here and hunting for Cabas ChYc Tote Bag large in black. Currently in east coast, plz contact me if you know where I can get hand on the beauty.thanks!


----------



## _lili_

Wow even NAP increased prices. This cannot be happening!


----------



## sylvericon

Fantality said:


> Hey everyone.I'm new here and hunting for Cabas ChYc Tote Bag large in black. Currently in east coast, plz contact me if you know where I can get hand on the beauty.thanks!



you can still buy one online at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## ClassyKari

Does anybody know where I can purchase the Chyc wallet to match my cabas? I have no luck


----------



## ThisVNchick

YSL Thanksgiving presale ladies and gents  Please give Valarie (at the Cabazon Outlet) a call if you see anything you like. I only asked for bags and accessories because that's what I love to collect but she's willing to send shoes and clothes if that's what you prefer!

Our Sale will be as follows:

-30% off Handbags and wallets

-30% off luggage

-30% off Womens and Mens shoes

-60% off Jewelry

-60% off Womens and Mens clothing


----------



## ThisVNchick

More...


----------



## ThisVNchick

Last batch...


----------



## ThisVNchick

Here are the prices...keep in mind that when I downloaded her picture file it didn't match the price list she sent me, so you have to search for the price matching the bag/ring that you're looking at. 

Happy shopping!

$1049 grey Roady
$459 black patent clutch
$699 leopard clutch
black patent mtwo 
$1789 large Cabas Chyc
black Muse two tote$1349
Havannah messenger$1089
Easy small leopard $999
Easy small leopard grey $999
easy tan $1,649
Easy white stud $1,679
Gold oversize $1089
large tan muse two $1049
large Havannah $1049
large Magenta muse $1189
oversize Magenta Muse $1259
oversize wine $1259
pink dots$149
black dots $149
black $129
gold,white,black dots $149
green dots $149
Navy$129 
opium dots $149
Opium$129
Orange Dots$149
white$129
turq$129
vanilla$129


----------



## ZiggyLove

ThisVNchick said:


> Here are the prices...keep in mind that when I downloaded her picture file it didn't match the price list she sent me, so you have to search for the price matching the bag/ring that you're looking at.
> 
> Happy shopping!
> 
> $1049 grey Roady
> $459 black patent clutch
> $699 leopard clutch
> black patent mtwo
> $1789 large Cabas Chyc
> black Muse two tote$1349
> Havannah messenger$1089
> Easy small leopard $999
> Easy small leopard grey $999
> easy tan $1,649
> Easy white stud $1,679
> Gold oversize $1089
> large tan muse two $1049
> large Havannah $1049
> large Magenta muse $1189
> oversize Magenta Muse $1259
> oversize wine $1259
> pink dots$149
> black dots $149
> black $129
> gold,white,black dots $149
> green dots $149
> Navy$129
> opium dots $149
> Opium$129
> Orange Dots$149
> white$129
> turq$129
> vanilla$129


Are those pricing before the markdown or the final price after the sale percentage has been calculated in?


----------



## ThisVNchick

ZiggyLove said:


> Are those pricing before the markdown or the final price after the sale percentage has been calculated in?



These prices are before the markdown! So for all the bags, take an additional 30% off and rings are 60% off!

I bought a couple of arty rings for about $51 a piece!


----------



## deltalady

What is Valerie's number?


----------



## ThisVNchick

deltalady said:


> What is Valerie's number?



I'm sorry I'm so bad at this! LOL

Here is all the contact details:
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Yves Saint Laurent[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]48650 Seminole DR[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Suite #222[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Cabazon, CA 92230[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]T 951 922 8026[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]F 951 922 8018[/FONT]

Call and ask for Valarie.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ThisVNchick said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I'm so bad at this! LOL
> 
> Here is all the contact details:
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> 48650 Seminole DR
> Suite #222
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026
> F 951 922 8018
> 
> Call and ask for Valarie.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## _lili_

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm sorry I'm so bad at this! LOL
> 
> Here is all the contact details:
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Yves Saint Laurent[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]48650 Seminole DR[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Suite #222[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Cabazon, CA 92230[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]T 951 922 8026[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]F 951 922 8018[/FONT]
> 
> Call and ask for Valarie.


Thanks for posting. Can you order by phone from there and have it shipped out?


----------



## mk78

Does anyone know when the YSL Boutiques in London will have their private sales? They used to be end of November and that was 3 years ago, have no idea if it is still the same


----------



## unoma

YSL sales on Theoutnet

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Yves_Saint_Laurent/Shoes


----------



## aoqtpi

If anyone sees TribToos 105 in a 35.5 on sale in these colours could you pretty-please PM me? 

Grey and Nude Patent


----------



## ThisVNchick

_lili_ said:


> Thanks for posting. Can you order by phone from there and have it shipped out?



Yes. Just call and order; it's very simple. They charge you tax on the county that you live in...I'm currently in VA which doesn't have YSL so it's tax free  Shipping is $10 and the items do not get shipped out until the 21st of November.


----------



## sandra1

would any of these discounts relate to the ysl ring that the lovely Wendy wears in her lookbook, thanks


----------



## mangosalmon

strawberryLOVEi said:


> Sorry i got ur private msg but I can not reply ... I am located in Sydney. If you can email me your email address I will send you an email tonight! Thanks
> Also sorry for the multiple msgs everyone last one I promise



hi are you still interested in ysl clutch? you can check it on bonanza.com



http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Belle-de-Jour-Clutch/94204027


----------



## Robyn Loraine

If anyone sees a mini chyc cabas in black, green, grey, lizard, heck anything at this point I'd really appreciate it.  especially if it is a bit under retail! TIA


----------



## Amirah

They have nude Trib Too Pumps at YSL Woodbury for $559 less 30% off---smallest sizes are 35.5 (higher heel) and 36.5 (low heel).   

Ask for Shirley at YSL Woodbury! (845) 928-2169


----------



## Aluxe

Amirah said:


> They have nude Trib Too Pumps at YSL Woodbury for $559 less 30% off---smallest sizes are 35.5 (higher heel) and 36.5 (low heel).
> 
> Ask for Shirley at YSL Woodbury! (845) 928-2169



Thanks for the tip, Amirah. I'm having trouble getting to talk to Shirley. Do you by any chance know of what jewelry and other goodies the store still has?

Thanks again!


----------



## Amirah

Aluxe said:


> Thanks for the tip, Amirah. I'm having trouble getting to talk to Shirley. Do you by any chance know of what jewelry and other goodies the store still has?
> 
> Thanks again!



When I talked to her earlier, they still had the Arty accented ovale & dots rings in the following: 

size 7 in black (silvertone only)
size 6 in white, turquoise, orange
size 4 and 5 various colors


----------



## Aluxe

Amirah said:


> When I talked to her earlier, they still had the Arty accented ovale & dots rings in the following:
> 
> size 7 in black (silvertone only)
> size 6 in white, turquoise, orange
> size 4 and 5 various colors



thanks, you're a doll!


----------



## russell317

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes. Just call and order; it's very simple. They charge you tax on the county that you live in...I'm currently in VA which doesn't have YSL so it's tax free  Shipping is $10 and the items do not get shipped out until the 21st of November.



Hi, do you think they will ship to the UK? I love love love the oversized Margenta. Just wondering how much tax it would be


----------



## poupee

russell317 said:


> Hi, do you think they will ship to the UK? I love love love the oversized Margenta. Just wondering how much tax it would be



I called at 11am Cali time yesterday and there were no rings, and all Muses had been sold - I wanted that bag as well.


----------



## jamandhoney

Hi ladies,

I'm currently looking for the BDJ large patent clutch in fuchsia (begonia). I was going to purchase on NAP but it's sold out now.  Does anyone know where I can purchase one? I'm from Australia. Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

russell317 said:


> Hi, do you think they will ship to the UK? I love love love the oversized Margenta. Just wondering how much tax it would be



I'm not sure. I know at one point the Dior Outlets shipped overseas, but then they discontinued it for some reason, so I am inclined to say "no, they do not ship overseas", but it's always worth a shot calling to ask. As for tax, I know that in states where there isn't a YSL store, it's tax free, but if they do ship overseas, I'm sure they won't tax you, but they'll definitely write the value of the bag on the custom form, and I'm sure that the British custom will charge you the 20% UK tax based on the declared value (I ship gifts to my cousins in the UK, any items declared over $20, they charge 20% tax).


----------



## ferrip

Deal and steal! Got this also at Woodbury for 800$ - from 1595$! Woot woot! (PS - This is my first reveal/picture post on tpf!)


----------



## miumiu77

Hi, I'm looking for YSL Belle de Jour Clutch in Nude Patent. Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> Deal and steal! Got this also at Woodbury for 800$ - from 1595$! Woot woot! (PS - This is my first reveal/picture post on tpf!)




Nice!!! You'll probably never find this in mint condition anywhere. Congrats!


----------



## ferrip

Aluxe said:


> Nice!!! You'll probably never find this in mint condition anywhere. Congrats!



Thanks so much! I was so excited! Do you know the name of it? The card of authenticity just says Sac Muse, and the SA called it North South Muse, which does turn up a pic on Google, but only one! 

Also! If anyone knows where to find new Roady handles or Bowly Bags - let me know!!! TIA!


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> Thanks so much! I was so excited! Do you know the name of it? The card of authenticity just says Sac Muse, and the SA called it North South Muse, which does turn up a pic on Google, but only one!
> 
> Also! If anyone knows where to find new Roady handles or Bowly Bags - let me know!!! TIA!



I think it may be a Men's Muse/Muse Briefcase, but I honestly have no definitive answer, sorry.

How about you post a pic in the Authentication thread and ask for an I.D.? If someone knows the answer you'll get it


----------



## _lili_

jamandhoney said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm currently looking for the BDJ large patent clutch in fuchsia (begonia). I was going to purchase on NAP but it's sold out now.  Does anyone know where I can purchase one? I'm from Australia. Thanks heaps!!!



I purchased one on NAP last week and it arrived with a colour transfer defect right in the middle of the flap in the most visible place. Something to keep in mind when purchasing this colour. I guess I have to send mine back  let's hope they turn up in the sales somewhere.


----------



## _lili_

ferrip said:


> Deal and steal! Got this also at Woodbury for 800$ - from 1595$! Woot woot! (PS - This is my first reveal/picture post on tpf!)


Have no idea what this is, but it's seriously cute! I love the boxy shape.


----------



## jamandhoney

_lili_ said:


> I purchased one on NAP last week and it arrived with a colour transfer defect right in the middle of the flap in the most visible place. Something to keep in mind when purchasing this colour. I guess I have to send mine back  let's hope they turn up in the sales somewhere.



Eeek!! That's not good!  Could it be a faulty one? Maybe you can exchange it? Did you purchase it from NAP international site? Aside from the fault, is it a gorgeous colour IRL?


----------



## _lili_

jamandhoney said:


> Eeek!! That's not good!  Could it be a faulty one? Maybe you can exchange it? Did you purchase it from NAP international site? Aside from the fault, is it a gorgeous colour IRL?



Well, light patent leather is always prone to colour transfer so you have to be extra careful keeping it away from colored stuff at all times. Perhaps it came in contact with something while it was in storage. The stain is 4cm long and right near the Y. I purchased from NAP UK (intl) and yes, it's a gorgeous colour in real life, a rich fuchsia not Barbie pink. Shame they sold out so I can't exchange


----------



## inxanne

miumiu77 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm looking for YSL Belle de Jour Clutch in Nude Patent. Does anyone know where I can find it?



Was at saks in nyc today...the nude patent was available for pre-sale ( saks cardholder only)


----------



## dchildaries

Ysl store is having sale ..30% off.
bdj clutch are on sale, but the big one is discounted based on increase price.

my sa is Judy at las vegas store, she is very generous about sending pictures!


----------



## Dee.

Any sales in Canada?
I would love a BDJ clutch!! :[


----------



## deltalady

Amirah said:
			
		

> They have nude Trib Too Pumps at YSL Woodbury for $559 less 30% off---smallest sizes are 35.5 (higher heel) and 36.5 (low heel).
> 
> Ask for Shirley at YSL Woodbury! (845) 928-2169



For those who did the Thanksgiving pre-sale, has your card been charged yet? I keep checking and no charge yet.


----------



## inxanne

deltalady said:
			
		

> For those who did the Thanksgiving pre-sale, has your card been charged yet? I keep checking and no charge yet.



I called and ordered on Monday...charge came through same day as well.


----------



## jessdressed

Anyone else seen a BDG on sale? Tia!


----------



## Aluxe

deltalady said:


> For those who did the Thanksgiving pre-sale, has your card been charged yet? I keep checking and no charge yet.



Same here...no charge yet. Hoping the order will still go through though.


----------



## deltalady

Aluxe said:


> Same here...no charge yet. Hoping the order will still go through though.



I would call them.  I called to check and it turns out they accidentally sent my order out with someone else's.  So someone will be getting two arty rings.  She was able to grab two more in my size, but one wasn't the color I originally ordered.  She waived the shipping fee though.


----------



## madeofdreams

deltalady said:
			
		

> For those who did the Thanksgiving pre-sale, has your card been charged yet? I keep checking and no charge yet.



Mine has and my item has shipped. Having said that my SA knew what I was waiting for so she emailed me the moment it went on sale and I grabbed it.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

dchildaries said:
			
		

> Ysl store is having sale ..30% off.
> bdj clutch are on sale, but the big one is discounted based on increase price.
> 
> my sa is Judy at las vegas store, she is very generous about sending pictures!



Hi do you know wat color of clutch are on sale ?


----------



## authenticplease

Just received this email from my Saks SA.


----------



## cuselover

is ysl on sale in all saks store even in nyc?

does any one know if the wine color YSL Cabas Chyc Leather Medium East West Satchel is on sale ?


----------



## inxanne

cuselover said:
			
		

> is ysl on sale in all saks store even in nyc?
> 
> does any one know if the wine color YSL Cabas Chyc Leather Medium East West Satchel is on sale ?



Yes I was in saks nyc earlier this week and ysl was available for pre-sale...didn't see the wine color though...


----------



## cuselover

inxanne said:
			
		

> Yes I was in saks nyc earlier this week and ysl was available for pre-sale...didn't see the wine color though...



Thanks I called they doing large cabas chyc I want medium


----------



## illegallyblonde

Does anyone know how much the YSL chyc cabas sale price was at Saks?


----------



## ryrybaby12

1500ish.....


----------



## applejaxx

Hello, I'm in love with the muse large size bag and I thought I saw it in Macys Los Angeles for around 1800 now I'm in Dubai and 2 stores I've gone to including the YSL store itself are selling the large muse bag for apron 2200. Was I wrong about the price I saw in LA? or are the prices in Dubai way more expensive? Also where will I get the best deal? Please help.


----------



## mk78

^^ Hi the designer stores in Dubai tend to run on the dearer side compared to Europe, but I am not sure about US. I am personally waiting for the pre-sales in the UK as I am eyeing a medium or large chyc cabas in beige


----------



## mk78

authenticplease said:


> Just received this email from my Saks SA.



^^ Hi does Jonanthan do intl shipping to the UAE? I am interested in the dark beige cabas but not sure if it's the large or the medium plus I wanted to know if he has any arty ring sin the sale?


----------



## YingLim

Hi, does anyone knows how much exactly is the mini and medium chyc cabas totes now in Europe or UK after the price inflation? I can't seem to find the price in Europe..


----------



## mrsdolcevita

I missed out on the Cabas Chyc-Medium, do you ladies know where else can I get one or if any of the stores will do a price match? Thanks much!


----------



## deltalady

Ysl is on rue la la today.


----------



## mrsdolcevita

Thank you, I'll go check it out.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

mrsdolcevita said:


> I missed out on the Cabas Chyc-Medium, do you ladies know where else can I get one or if any of the stores will do a price match? Thanks much!



There are several at overstock.com this week also


----------



## jesska

ysl on sale in boutiques! 30% off~~~~~~bags/shoes/clutches etc


----------



## abirm

Saks has a lot of YSL selections on sale from boots, sandals, flats, handbags, jewelry, scarfs all at 40% off 
I bought black Tribtoo patent leather pumps for $550 from saks while nordstroms and niemans are still regular price 
Happy shopping!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?N=1553+1588&bmUID=jJ1YNOj&sre=mhp0


----------



## love2shop_26

The boutiques have started their sales already as well.  I only asked about shoes, specifically the Tributes and Tribtoos tho. They said the only colors on sale are the leopard print, metallic, and snake print.


----------



## sara09

Does anybody know if European boutiques have started sales yet? Is it possible to get sale prices with phone orders? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## _lili_

sara09 said:


> Does anybody know if European boutiques have started sales yet? Is it possible to get sale prices with phone orders? Many thanks in advance!



US boutiques have a 30% off sale on select items. Nothing on my wish list is on sale, only the less popular stock. Not sure about European stores. I know that US and UK boutiques do international orders. However, they only accept payment by wire transfer. Shipping is $70 US and £65, respectively. European boutiques can deduct VAT for shipments outside the EU.


----------



## sara09

_lili_ said:
			
		

> US boutiques have a 30% off sale on select items. Nothing on my wish list is on sale, only the less popular stock. Not sure about European stores. I know that US and UK boutiques do international orders. However, they only accept payment by wire transfer. Shipping is $70 US and £65, respectively. European boutiques can deduct VAT for shipments outside the EU.



Many thanks _lili_! I suspected that only less popular items are on sale. I never manage to make any sale finds!  I'm looking for a Chyc Cabas.


----------



## CoutureMeHaute

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/categor...330811#refinements=&page=1&pageSize=120&sort=


----------



## liri

im trying to locate a large chyc cabas on sale either blue/black/sepia color...any help? im in ny/nj area.


----------



## Aluxe

CoutureMeHaute said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/categor...330811#refinements=&page=1&pageSize=120&sort=



Thanks for sharing this! Was on the phone with CS and missed out on the BDJ I really wanted. Luckily I could get it in a slightly smaller size plus a 10% discount so it worked out! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mrsdolcevita

NM had the Sepia this morning.


----------



## liri

Thans for hint! I just ordered a black one but the sepia i like more....



mrsdolcevita said:


> nm had the sepia this morning.


----------



## Belladiva79

liri said:
			
		

> Thans for hint! I just ordered a black one but the sepia i like more....



Was the chyc on sale at Neiman Marcus?


----------



## sylvericon

Belladiva79 said:


> Was the chyc on sale at Neiman Marcus?



There were Medium Cabas that was $1333 from what I remember just before the GC4YOU event was up..

OT: I'll be returning my Bourdeaux Medium Cabas at Neiman Marcus in store.. they might sell it on sale but I am not buying it.. tad big for my petite frame though I love it so much..


----------



## sylvericon

There's Mini Cabas at Saks if anyone is interested
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418110&bmUID=jJaWIOU


----------



## Surat

Aluxe said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Was on the phone with CS and missed out on the BDJ I really wanted. Luckily I could get it in a slightly smaller size plus a 10% discount so it worked out!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi how did you get the 10% discount. Thanks.  My order got messed up with NM and now no Gc.  I ordered a bdj in pink from nm and they shipped from a store so they cancelled my online order and told me no Gc.  I am dissapointed


----------



## sylvericon

Surat said:


> Hi how did you get the 10% discount. Thanks.  My order got messed up with NM and now no Gc.  I ordered a bdj in pink from nm and they shipped from a store so they cancelled my online order and told me no Gc.  I am dissapointed



I got screwed 2x with ysl orders as well with Neiman Marcus, the only thing I notice is that when I select Overnight Shipping everything seems flawless.. When I ordered regular shipping that's when my order get cancelled.. I can't guarantee that but that seems to work for me... For now I am done though I am eyeing a sale prada bag... grrrrrr


----------



## Aluxe

Surat said:


> Hi how did you get the 10% discount. Thanks.  My order got messed up with NM and now no Gc.  I ordered a bdj in pink from nm and they shipped from a store so they cancelled my online order and told me no Gc.  I am dissapointed



I'm so sorry that things didn't work out with your order, Surat. I'm sure you will find what your looking for soon. 

As per the 10% discount, I placed my order in my shopping bag (online), called customer service and asked for the discount offered to those who sign up for NM email messages. The representative was new and had to keep asking for information from someone, hence the missed bag. But once we moved on to the next purchase, she was able to apply the discount. 

That way, I didn't have to wait 24 hours or more to receive the discount via email. If you think you will be buying from NM/Saks or one of the other stores, sign up for their email msgs so that you have a discount code handy.

Good luck


----------



## Aluxe

sylvericon said:


> *I got screwed 2x with ysl orders as well with Neiman Marcus*, the only thing I notice is that when I select Overnight Shipping everything seems flawless.. When I ordered regular shipping that's when my order get cancelled.. I can't guarantee that but that seems to work for me... For now I am done though I am eyeing a sale prada bag... grrrrrr



Yeah, its easy to miss out on those deals because items go so quickly. Thanks for sharing your tips. Hope you find that Prada bag soon


----------



## unoma

sara09 said:


> Many thanks _lili_! I suspected that only less popular items are on sale. I never manage to make any sale finds!  I'm looking for a Chyc Cabas.



Harrods are having 15% all items.
This offer is available until midnight Friday 30th November 2012.

And 30% starting Monday 3rd  Sunday 9th December 2012 

And Xmass sale starts 26Dec.

But you have to be a Rewards card. Free to join online or instore


----------



## liri

I SAW LARGE BLACK MUSE on sale ....sorry don't remember the price, lots of jimmy choos bags clutches and marc jabcobs. But saks was full of people...


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Caramal Mini Chyc at ******! Too bad I already have a mini chyc and a brown bag. Pretty sure fashionistas still works for $100 off

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/ysl-caramel-mini-chyc-cabas-w-strap-p-3637.html


----------



## sara09

unoma said:
			
		

> Harrods are having 15% all items.
> This offer is available until midnight Friday 30th November 2012.
> 
> And 30% starting Monday 3rd &#150; Sunday 9th December 2012
> 
> And Xmass sale starts 26Dec.
> 
> But you have to be a Rewards card. Free to join online or instore



Thanks unoma! However I already just paid for my Medium Cabas (bought from the boutique)..


----------



## _lili_

Just checked out ******. No YSL bags. Is it just me or do the tributes seem to have a thicker platform?


----------



## starsnhevn

Anyone know where I can find a large muse 2? I'm a YSL newbie and have been searching high and low. I need a bigger bag, so I think that's the right size for me. Let me know details? Thank you!


----------



## Maedy

Anyone kn which boutique still have the YSL BDJ clutch in deep red w the old season price please tell me


----------



## deltalady

Cabas Chyc for $1,161

http://www.thestyleset.com/aspx/product.aspx?pid=452&pn=White Cabas Bag&s=n


----------



## Aluxe

Sniff sniff, looks like NM cancelled my BDJ order. Oh well. More money in the bank...


----------



## mrsdolcevita

I placed an order at NM for a Cabas Chyc, they told me that it's been shipped and arriving on 12/7 then they sent me another email that it's gone then another email to thank me for my order.  So it looks like I don't have a Cabas Chyc   If anyone bought and planning to return to the store, will you please consider selling to me?  Thank you so much!


----------



## vesna

mrsdolcevita said:


> I placed an order at NM for a Cabas Chyc, they told me that it's been shipped and arriving on 12/7 then they sent me another email that it's gone then another email to thank me for my order.  So it looks like I don't have a Cabas Chyc   If anyone bought and planning to return to the store, will you please consider selling to me?  Thank you so much!



please do not advertize buying/selling because mods will delete posts according to tPF rules, all you can do is ask the member to post here when he/she returns the bag to the store


----------



## pinkrose398

Maedy said:


> Anyone kn which boutique still have the YSL BDJ clutch in deep red w the old season price please tell me



Saks has it online. I saw it a few days ago but not sure if it's still available.


----------



## Maedy

pinkrose398 said:


> Saks has it online. I saw it a few days ago but not sure if it's still available.



Thanks. They were out of stock right before I tried to buy it  But I decided to go with the gold one at last since all my friends think it looks more glam  i love both tho.


----------



## Belladiva79

Anyone have an SA at nm that can help me find a chyc bag on sale?? Please pm me


----------



## mk78

Does anyone know if the chyc cabas in dark beige is on sale anywhere? I am after one in medium or large. They are still full price here in the boutiques and concessions and won't go on sale till end of Dec/ early Jan. I am also hoping to snag the matching wallet


----------



## kobe939

YVES SAINT LAURENT - "CHYC" MEDIUM EAST WEST LEOPARD BAG
On sale 40% off for $1,557 at Hirsh, original $2,595. It's a beautiful bag.

http://www.hirshleifers.com/handbag...chyc-medium-east-west-leopard-bag-grey-black/


----------



## Belladiva79

Anyone have the sku of the ysl chyc on sale at Saks? Thanks


----------



## Belladiva79

My SA has a Black Patent Muse  $1590 sale 1112.99. if interested pm me for his info.


----------



## Maedy

Anyone knows what store still have the YSL clutch in gold for the old season price? It seems like all the stores increase their price which is ridiculous  I ordered at saks last week but they canceled my order, so mad >_<


----------



## mellibelly

Maedy said:


> Anyone knows what store still have the YSL clutch in gold for the old season price? It seems like all the stores increase their price which is ridiculous  I ordered at saks last week but they canceled my order, so mad >_<



Saks Beverly Hills had the BDJ in a metallic last week. Not sure if it was silver or gold though. I wasn't looking for metallic so I didn't have the SA bring it out, but it should be $595 if they still have it. HTH.


----------



## Maedy

mellibelly said:


> Saks Beverly Hills had the BDJ in a metallic last week. Not sure if it was silver or gold though. I wasn't looking for metallic so I didn't have the SA bring it out, but it should be $595 if they still have it. HTH.



Thanks. I will call them. But I'm pretty sure all the Saks store are out of the gold ones


----------



## goldenwhite

Belladiva79 said:


> Anyone have an SA at nm that can help me find a chyc bag on sale?? Please pm me



Idk how to PM someone here yet, but my SA has a large beige chyc for $1440


----------



## ferrip

The YSL on 57th has a bunch of super beautiful bags on sale. A bunch of exotic Cabas - pink, pastel green ostrich, and bunch of black patent easy bags. Vewwwy pretty! 

On a side note, if anyone ever sees the bowly bag in black, please let me know. Related to this, does anyone have an SA at the Desert Hills Premium outlet? I'm dying for the Bowly Bag, so would love to get in contact w an SA so if they see one they can call me! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> The YSL on 57th has a bunch of super beautiful bags on sale. A bunch of exotic Cabas - pink, pastel green ostrich, and bunch of black patent easy bags. Vewwwy pretty!
> 
> On a side note, if anyone ever sees the bowly bag in black, please let me know. Related to this, does anyone have an SA at the Desert Hills Premium outlet? I'm dying for the Bowly Bag, so would love to get in contact w an SA so if they see one they can call me!
> 
> Thank you so much!



Thanks for the intel. Do you know if there were any BDJs on sale as well?

TIA


----------



## ferrip

Aluxe said:


> Thanks for the intel. Do you know if there were any BDJs on sale as well?
> 
> TIA



Ok. So. I'm a guy - so I don't really prowl for clutches, so does BDJ mean only clutch? Bc they had wallets there w the YSL on the front just like the clutch - both snap shut and zippered in silver and gold! Does that help?


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> Ok. So. I'm a guy - so I don't really prowl for clutches, so does BDJ mean only clutch? Bc they had wallets there w the YSL on the front just like the clutch - both snap shut and zippered in silver and gold! Does that help?



:shame:
um, just assumed you knew what a BDJ was (yup, its a clutch) and obviously, I assumed you were a doll and not a dude...sowwwyyy.

You are right that the BDJ does have the classic YSL logo on it. Will give them a call tomorrow to check.

Thanks so much.


----------



## ferrip

Aluxe said:


> :shame:
> um, just assumed you knew what a BDJ was (yup, its a clutch) and obviously, I assumed you were a doll and not a dude...sowwwyyy.
> 
> You are right that the BDJ does have the classic YSL logo on it. Will give them a call tomorrow to check.
> 
> Thanks so much.



No worries! All the wallets and everything were in the sale drawers and I was inspecting while I was waiting for him to wrap everything - I knew I should have asked about the BDJs - I know they are such a HOT commodity! Sorry for the let down on intel gathering. =( 

I will let my SA at Woodbury know - and if I hear anything, I'll pass it on!


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> No worries! All the wallets and everything were in the sale drawers and I was inspecting while I was waiting for him to wrap everything - *I knew I should have asked about the BDJs - I know they are such a HOT commodity! Sorry for the let down on intel gathering. =(
> 
> I will let my SA at Woodbury know - and if I hear anything, I'll pass it on*!



Please don't apologize, I can't speak for anyone else, but I am always psyched to get intel from _anywhere_. There's a bit of a mad dash to get the BDJ clutches at the old price or on sale. My order for one was canceled not too long ago :cry:

Please let us know if you get any additional intel. I'll do the same if I get my act together and call the store in the morning.

Thanks


----------



## ferrip

Aluxe said:


> Please don't apologize, I can't speak for anyone else, but I am always psyched to get intel from _anywhere_. There's a bit of a mad dash to get the BDJ clutches at the old price or on sale. My order for one was canceled not too long ago :cry:
> 
> Please let us know if you get any additional intel. I'll do the same if I get my act together and call the store in the morning.
> 
> Thanks



I love intel too! I love reading about what I could get if I were on an amazing trip in like. Japan. haha. 

I totally forgot (like a dingdong) that besides the SA I worked with today, I have one who gave me her cell - I'll text her in the morning and ask and I'll let you know if she has any BDJ stashed away at 57th. I can even tell her you're coming in to get one if you want. I was shocked at how busy the store was today!


----------



## unoma

Yves Saint Laurent Roady bag for  &#8364;497.50

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/181752


----------



## mk78

goldenwhite said:


> Idk how to PM someone here yet, but my SA has a large beige chyc for $1440


I am so interested! I can't PM you either? Could you just fwd on the details and I will call


----------



## NANI1972

ferrip said:


> I love intel too! I love reading about what I could get if I were on an amazing trip in like. Japan. haha.
> 
> I totally forgot (like a dingdong) that besides the SA I worked with today, I have one who gave me her cell - I'll text her in the morning and ask and I'll let you know if she has any BDJ stashed away at 57th. I can even tell her you're coming in to get one if you want. I was shocked at how busy the store was today!



Hi

I'm hoping to find a large BDJ clutch on sale, if anyone spots one please PM me. thank you!


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> I love intel too! I love reading about what I could get if I were on an amazing trip in like. Japan. haha.
> 
> I totally forgot (like a dingdong) that besides the SA I worked with today, I have one who gave me her cell - I'll text her in the morning and ask and I'll let you know if she has any BDJ stashed away at 57th. I can even tell her you're coming in to get one if you want. I was shocked at how busy the store was today!



Thanks Ferrip for your help. I am now the proud owner of a BDJ!  Its not here yet, but should get here by Friday *doing my happy dance*

Okay everyone else, there are 2 more BDJs at the Manhattan store (white and a delicious chocolate brown). 






According to the fabulous SA who assisted me (his name is Alex, very sweet, please use him and if you do, tell him Mrs. John sent ya) there are tons of bags and shoes on sale. Call him and ask for what you want.

Happy end of year shopping everyone  I am DONE!!!! Now to help my girlfriend's finish up their end of your luxe shopping (love spending other people's money ).


----------



## NANI1972

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Thanks Ferrip for your help. I am now the proud owner of a BDJ!  Its not here yet, but should get here by Friday *doing my happy dance*
> 
> Okay everyone else, there are 2 more BDJs at the Manhattan store (white and a delicious chocolate brown).
> 
> According to the fabulous SA who assisted me (his name is Alex, very sweet, please use him and if you do, tell him Mrs. John sent ya) there are tons of bags and shoes on sale. Call him and ask for what you want.
> 
> Happy end of year shopping everyone  I am DONE!!!! Now to help my girlfriend's finish up their end of your luxe shopping (love spending other people's money ).



Thanks for posting! Are the BDJ clutches on sale?


----------



## Aluxe

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks for posting! Are the BDJ clutches on sale?



Sorry for the tardy response (am I the only one not getting notifications when comments are quoted?)

Anyway, apologies for mini rant, the BDJs are large and going for about $200 off.

Hope that helps


----------



## ferrip

ALUXE  -  CONGRATS!!! That's awesome!!! =) I'm so happy for you! 
I so want a Bowly Sac, but I think they are all all gone. I'm so sad :rain::rain::rain:


----------



## Belladiva79

goldenwhite said:


> Idk how to PM someone here yet, but my SA has a large beige chyc for $1440



thanks so much but im looking for a medium ;(


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> ALUXE  -  CONGRATS!!! That's awesome!!! =) I'm so happy for you!
> I so want a Bowly Sac, but I think they are all all gone. I'm so sad :rain::rain::rain:



Thanks ferrip. I'm glad I could nab a color that would work for me and is actually one of my faves.

Sorry you haven't been able to snatch a Bowly sac, sweetie. I just did a quick spin through overstock, bluefly, nordstrom and NM - yup, nowhere in sight. I wouldn't be surprised if it popped up somewhere though. If you would buy from e*bay maybe you could set an alert if you haven't already?

Will keep an eye out for you


----------



## ferrip

Aluxe said:


> Thanks ferrip. I'm glad I could nab a color that would work for me and is actually one of my faves.
> 
> Sorry you haven't been able to snatch a Bowly sac, sweetie. I just did a quick spin through overstock, bluefly, nordstrom and NM - yup, nowhere in sight. I wouldn't be surprised if it popped up somewhere though. If you would buy from e*bay maybe you could set an alert if you haven't already?
> 
> Will keep an eye out for you



You are the best! That's such a good idea! I actually even emailed corporate YSL and they said none in stores (which there is a Brown one, suspicious! - did you see it when you went to 57th?) I've alerted my SA at the outlet that I'm dying for it - so I'm praying it happens!!!! UGHHHH! I mean. I guess I'll just snatch up easy bags til then. Solace to my soul. lol. 

Did you get the blue BDJ? =)


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> You are the best! That's such a good idea! I actually even emailed corporate YSL and they said none in stores (which there is a Brown one, suspicious! - did you see it when you went to 57th?) I've alerted my SA at the outlet that I'm dying for it - so I'm praying it happens!!!! UGHHHH! I mean. I guess I'll just snatch up easy bags til then. *Solace to my soul. lol.*
> 
> Did you get the blue BDJ? =)



hahaha. Sweet solace, right?

I live in MD so I just had the blue clutch shipped. I also liked the brown one but I have a small brown clutch and definitely do not need another. It looks scrumptious though. I'm hoping a tpfer snatches it. 

Hoping you find the bag you want and soon, so you don't load up on easy bags which may never satisfy the thirst for the one that eludes you, you know what I mean? I'm glad I can't go to the store as I fear my common sense (or what little of it I have left) will vanish.


----------



## thatgirlnxdoor

Aluxe said:


> Sorry for the tardy response (am I the only one not getting notifications when comments are quoted?)
> 
> Anyway, apologies for mini rant, the BDJs are large and going for about $200 off.
> 
> Hope that helps



If you don't mind me asking, is that off the new price or the old? Thanks!


----------



## unoma

ARTY RING ON SALE IN HARRODS
Sizes 5, 6 and 7

http://www.harrods.com/product/yves-saint-laurent/arty-dots-ring/000000000002909023


----------



## unoma

30% off on Purses at Harveynichols

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...-glossed-leather-clutch.html?colour=DARK+BLUE


----------



## Aluxe

thatgirlnxdoor said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is that off the new price or the old? Thanks!



Sorry for the tardy response. I believe its off the new price.


----------



## Elyssabeth

Saks had the Muse I on sale for $1100.  The one I saw was a beautiful burgundy but I waited because 1) I really wanted black patent 2) I prefer dealing with the YSL boutique.  

I ended up purchasing a black patent (with gold hardware) for just over $1100 at YSL boutique.  This was an absolute steal, especially since the Muse never goes on sale. 

As an added benefit, my new bag matches my YSL black patent wallet.  The wallet is barely a year old and still looks new.  

I'll post photos.  Long weekend, too lazy right now.


----------



## honeyshopper

Hurry, these are 20% off at NM
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod149000010&cmCat=product
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod146740052&cmCat=product


----------



## happiegluckie

Has anyone seen any Mini Chycs floating around on sale in the US? No preference in colour, please let me know if you know where I can get my hands on one!


----------



## ferrip

happiegluckie said:


> Has anyone seen any Mini Chycs floating around on sale in the US? No preference in colour, please let me know if you know where I can get my hands on one!



Ditto! If anyone sees 2 maybe we can be Mini Chyc twins! =)


----------



## MomoMama

*NM sells...*
&#8226;Cabas Chyc (medium size) in Light Grey $1333-
&#8226;Roady (small size 14×14) in Black & Silver hardware $1001-
&#8226;Muse (Oversize) in Black around $1200-
&#8226;BDJ clutches (small & large size), and a Muse wallet were really great deal price, around $350 to $475-
Just stick with the website (YSL page) and push F5 to refresh the website. So you can notice new sale items pop up!

*Saks.com sells...*
&#8226;Cabas Chyc (medium size) in Dove Beige $1393- 
&#8226;Muse (large size) in Tartan Green & Burgundy JPY106051- (around $1199-)

*Saks Store Direct sells...*
&#8226;Muse (large size) in Red, Ivory, Burgundy, and Dark Chocolate $1182- & shipping fee to Japan $50-
Available colors depend on the day, so chat with SA to ask what color is now on sale and remains.
At that time, you need to prepair the item number which you can find it on the web page of each item at Saks.com.

*Nordstrom sells...*
&#8226;Roady in tri-color around $672- (original price was around $1680-)


----------



## NANI1972

MomoMama said:


> *NM sells...*
> Cabas Chyc (medium size) in Light Grey $1333-
> Roady (small size 14×14) in Black & Silver hardware $1001-
> Muse (Oversize) in Black around $1200-
> BDJ clutches (small & large size), and a Muse wallet were really great deal price, around $350 to $475-
> Just stick with the website (YSL page) and push F5 to refresh the website. So you can notice new sale items pop up!
> 
> *Saks.com sells...*
> Cabas Chyc (medium size) in Dove Beige $1393-
> Muse (large size) in Tartan Green & Burgundy JPY106051- (around $1199-)
> 
> *Saks Store Direct sells...*
> Muse (large size) in Red, Ivory, Burgundy, and Dark Chocolate $1182- & shipping fee to Japan $50-
> You need to prepair the item number which you can find it on the web page of each item at Saks.com.
> And chat with SA to ask what color is now on sale and remains.
> 
> *Nordstrom sells...*
> Roady in tri-color around $672- (original price was around $1680-)



For NM, what clutches are on sale? I don't see any?? Thanks


----------



## Ryki

MomoMama said:


> *NM sells...*
> Cabas Chyc (medium size) in Light Grey $1333-
> Roady (small size 14×14) in Black & Silver hardware $1001-
> Muse (Oversize) in Black around $1200-
> BDJ clutches (small & large size), and a Muse wallet were really great deal price, around $350 to $475-
> Just stick with the website (YSL page) and push F5 to refresh the website. So you can notice new sale items pop up!
> 
> *Saks.com sells...*
> Cabas Chyc (medium size) in Dove Beige $1393-
> Muse (large size) in Tartan Green & Burgundy JPY106051- (around $1199-)
> 
> *Saks Store Direct sells...*
> Muse (large size) in Red, Ivory, Burgundy, and Dark Chocolate $1182- & shipping fee to Japan $50-
> Available colors depend on the day, so chat with SA to ask what color is now on sale and remains.
> At that time, you need to prepair the item number which you can find it on the web page of each item at Saks.com.
> 
> *Nordstrom sells...*
> Roady in tri-color around $672- (original price was around $1680-)



I am not seeing any sale items.


----------



## ferrip

On 57th St. 

Bunch of awesome exotic Cabas Chyc on Sale - all pastel colors. 
Red, White, Brown Muses
They had Black BDJ (not on sale) 
They have medium beige BDJ on sale
Large White BDJ on sale
Red Patent M and L BDJ on sale

Happy Hunting! =D


----------



## MomoMama

NANI1972 said:


> For NM, what clutches are on sale? I don't see any?? Thanks


When I saw NM.com

&#8226;BDJ coated leather clutch (large) in Deep Blue(?)
&#8226;BDJ textured leather clutch (large) in kind of gun metallic color
&#8226;BDJ patent leather (small) in Beige or Nude(?)

They show a lot of sale products around from 8:00AM to 10:00AM in NY time.
(In Japan, 10:00PM to 2:00AM, so if you have an iPhone, please add Japanese Tokyo time to clock app, and circulate what time it is in your state)

I saw these items on sale constantly, so I hope you can get one.
Somehow clutches are sooooo quickly gone. 
Maybe many ppl are waiting them to pop up on sale.


----------



## NANI1972

MomoMama said:


> When I saw NM.com
> 
> BDJ coated leather clutch (large) in Deep Blue(?)
> BDJ textured leather clutch (large) in kind of gun metallic color
> BDJ patent leather (small) in Beige or Nude(?)
> 
> They show a lot of sale products around from 8:00AM to 10:00AM in NY time.
> (In Japan, 10:00PM to 2:00AM, so if you have an iPhone, please add Japanese Tokyo time to clock app, and circulate what time it is in your state)
> 
> I saw these items on sale constantly, so I hope you can get one.
> Somehow clutches are sooooo quickly gone.
> Maybe many ppl are waiting them to pop up on sale.



I am constantly checking the site and I've have yet to see a BDJ clutch on sale. My timing must really stink!


----------



## MomoMama

The sale bags that I wrote the above are sold out now.
However they will show up again and again, because I continuously see the same sale bags pop up & sold out for 2 weeks. Sometimes design is same, but different color.

Usually, NM.com upload 4 to 5 bags at the same time.
And if they are sold out, next 4 to 5 bags are uploaded.
(Espesially they upload really nice bags in Japan time from 10:00PM to 2:00AM, so please calculate what time is in your country)
When you see a bag which is your dream bag, you have to quickly process your order. 
Because even though you put the bag into your 'shoping bag', it doesn't mean you can hold the bag. While you are processing, someone is faster to click the order button, the person will be the winner...

If you are looking for other designer bags like Gucci and Prada too,
it's better to check Bergdorf Goodman, because BG and NM link together, and BG always show cheaper price than NM. And BG usually doesn't show YSL, so if you only want to get YSL bags, and then you might want to stick with NM.com is better.


----------



## MomoMama

Ryki said:


> I am not seeing any sale items.


The 4:52PM is my answer for your comment 
Please check it out.


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone looking for a dark brown chocolate large chYc cabas, $1440. PM me for SA info, serious inquiries only please!


----------



## Ilia

Does anyone know if the SL website has a christmas sale like all the other designers too?


----------



## MomoMama

Net a Porter has Cabas Chyc Large in Taupe $1715- (was $2450)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312544

And Cabas Chyc Lizard Effect Large in Dark Grey $2026.50- (was $2895)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312546


----------



## machiavelie

Tons of color options for both large and medium cabas chyc on Overstock at 12-18% off, no shipping and no tax (for US domestic, I didn't look for international)!


----------



## ferrip

Any ideas for good YSL shopping in Boston lovelies?!


----------



## minh

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/322103
BDJ on sale @ NAP


----------



## mk78

So bummed I missed the large taupe chyc cabas on NAP  :cry: been eyeing it for months and holding out for it to go on sale


----------



## unoma

mk78 said:


> So bummed I missed the large taupe chyc cabas on NAP  :cry: been eyeing it for months and holding out for it to go on sale



And this?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/322107


----------



## ferrip

Some nice Cabas on NM.com! And some pretty Muse!


----------



## Belladiva79

I'm still looking for a chyc size medium. If anyone hears of one on sale please let me know! Thank you


----------



## MomoMama

Belladiva79 said:


> I'm still looking for a chyc size medium. If anyone hears of one on sale please let me know! Thank you


Cabas Chyc Medium in Stone $696.50 at the following Saks stores.
Each store has only one.
You can reach the Chicago store at 312-944-6500
Boca Raton at 561-393-9100.
This is yesterday Saks SA told me. So if you really want it, please hurry to call them.

And Stone color is kind of grey color which SA told me.
But I don't know the color & even though I googled it, I couldn't find the color.
Does anyone know the Stone color?


----------



## MomoMama

Yesterday, I talked to a SA from Saks.com, and she said
There are some Muse large bags are on sale.
If you are interested in them, please call the availability.
Just computer system shows up the following info, and 
The info changes everyday, so they don't know if the stores still
have it or not...

Muse bag large in Red & Tartan Green $591.50-
New York City location at 212-753-4000

Muse bag large in Red $591.50-
Muse bag large (patent leather) in black $556.50-
San Francisco at 415-986-4300

Muse bag large (patent leather) in black $556.50-
Atlanta location at 404-261-7234


----------



## MomoMama

ferrip said:


> Some nice Cabas on NM.com! And some pretty Muse!


I just grabbed a Cabas Chyc Mini with coupon code from NM! Yay!
And when I came here and tried to write about the great info 
because so many ppl want Cabas Chyc Mini.
You already put the information!!
How fast you get great info! Very impressive!!

*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*

And did you get one from them? If so, which color did you get?
&#9734;*:.&#65377;. o(&#8807;&#9661;&#8806o .&#65377;.:*&#9734;


----------



## Belladiva79

MomoMama said:
			
		

> Cabas Chyc Medium in Stone $696.50 at the following Saks stores.
> Each store has only one.
> You can reach the Chicago store at 312-944-6500
> Boca Raton at 561-393-9100.
> This is yesterday Saks SA told me. So if you really want it, please hurry to call them.
> 
> And Stone color is kind of grey color which SA told me.
> But I don't know the color & even though I googled it, I couldn't find the color.
> Does anyone know the Stone color?



Who has the grey?


----------



## Belladiva79

MomoMama said:
			
		

> Cabas Chyc Medium in Stone $696.50 at the following Saks stores.
> Each store has only one.
> You can reach the Chicago store at 312-944-6500
> Boca Raton at 561-393-9100.
> This is yesterday Saks SA told me. So if you really want it, please hurry to call them.
> 
> And Stone color is kind of grey color which SA told me.
> But I don't know the color & even though I googled it, I couldn't find the color.
> Does anyone know the Stone color?



Sorry got confused, stone is like a beige I was told?


----------



## MomoMama

Belladiva79 said:


> Sorry got confused, stone is like a beige I was told?


Hi, I couldn't find your comment that you are looking for a Cabas Chyc medium in 'beige'.

2 Saks stores, which I menthioned, have a Cabas Chyc medium in Stone that is kind of grey color. If you want it, or want to know what stone color looks like, please call the stores.

I have no idea about Stone color...so I didn't call / order them, bacause I live in Japan, and it's so hard to call them(time different) 
But I know beige color, because I just got a Cabas Chyc medium in Dove Beige 3 days ago.


----------



## Belladiva79

MomoMama said:
			
		

> Hi, I couldn't find your comment that you are looking for a Cabas Chyc medium in 'beige'.
> 
> 2 Saks stores, which I menthioned, have a Cabas Chyc medium in Stone that is kind of grey color. If you want it, or want to know what stone color looks like, please call the stores.
> 
> I have no idea about Stone color...so I didn't call / order them, bacause I live in Japan, and it's so hard to call them(time different)
> But I know beige color, because I just got a Cabas Chyc medium in Dove Beige 3 days ago.



No I'm not looking for beige, any color as long as its a medium. I called both stores but its a no go. If you hear of any other stores please let me know  thank so much!!


----------



## ferrip

MomoMama said:
			
		

> I just grabbed a Cabas Chyc Mini with coupon code from NM! Yay!
> And when I came here and tried to write about the great info
> because so many ppl want Cabas Chyc Mini.
> You already put the information!!
> How fast you get great info! Very impressive!!
> 
> *&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*
> 
> And did you get one from them? If so, which color did you get?
> &#9734;*:.&#65377;. o(&#8807;&#9661;&#8806o .&#65377;.:*&#9734;



Congrats!!! What coupon code did you use?!


----------



## MomoMama

Belladiva79 said:


> No I'm not looking for beige, any color as long as its a medium. I called both stores but its a no go. If you hear of any other stores please let me know  thank so much!!


Hi, you can ask Saks.com by chat. They will search the bag at all Saks direct stores in the USA. At that time, you need the item number: 0413651509073
This is 'Cabas Chyc medium' identification number at Saks.com.
Their computer system only accept item number, not the name of the bag.

If you don't mind to pay full price, NM has medium size now;
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/categor...330811#refinements=&page=1&pageSize=120&sort=


----------



## MomoMama

ferrip said:


> Congrats!!! What coupon code did you use?!


JANSHOP

It says 'Best customer exclusive offer, online today only, Earn a gift card.'
Spend $500>earn $75, $1000>earn $150, $1500>earn $225, $2000>earn $300.

I'm not sure it still work or not, because only one day code...I got it on Jan 2nd (Japanese date)


----------



## Belladiva79

MomoMama said:
			
		

> Cabas Chyc Medium in Stone $696.50 at the following Saks stores.
> Each store has only one.
> You can reach the Chicago store at 312-944-6500
> Boca Raton at 561-393-9100.
> This is yesterday Saks SA told me. So if you really want it, please hurry to call them.
> 
> And Stone color is kind of grey color which SA told me.
> But I don't know the color & even though I googled it, I couldn't find the color.
> Does anyone know the Stone color?



Thanks for your help! I called A Saks store because it showed the stone in stock. The person I spoke to said the ysl is not on sale anymore that the prices went back up. So now the stone is that was supposed to be on sale is now higher than the original price at 2150? I'm so confused. He even checked it in the system. Has anyone heard about this??


----------



## MomoMama

Belladiva79 said:


> Thanks for your help! I called A Saks store because it showed the stone in stock. The person I spoke to said the ysl is not on sale anymore that the prices went back up. So now the stone is that was supposed to be on sale is now higher than the original price at 2150? I'm so confused. He even checked it in the system. Has anyone heard about this??


I never have such a situation...(´&#65381;_&#65381;`)
If you have time, please do online chat with a Saks.com SA.
I know if the bag remain more than 4 in Saks stores in the USA, you can order by chat. Usually SA asks you want to order it or not. At that time, you might want to make sure how much the bag price is.

Sometimes SA are busy to answer a lot of ppls questions at the same time, or
the bag remain small number like 1 or 2, SA will ask you to call the store to make sure they still have it or not and order by yourself. It really depends on a SA. Sometimes SA are so nice, and easy to ask them to call the store & order it.
But on the other hand, it's really hard to order...
When I talked a really nice SA, I asked her e-mail address, so if I need to ask or order something, I just e-mail her...
Good luck for getting a Cabas Chyc medium! I really hope you can get the bag with great deal!


----------



## indierock110

MomoMama said:


> I never have such a situation...(´&#65381;_&#65381;`)
> If you have time, please do online chat with a Saks.com SA.
> I know if the bag remain more than 4 in Saks stores in the USA, you can order by chat. Usually SA asks you want to order it or not. At that time, you might want to make sure how much the bag price is.
> 
> Sometimes SA are busy to answer a lot of ppls questions at the same time, or
> the bag remain small number like 1 or 2, SA will ask you to call the store to make sure they still have it or not and order by yourself. It really depends on a SA. Sometimes SA are so nice, and easy to ask them to call the store & order it.
> But on the other hand, it's really hard to order...
> When I talked a really nice SA, I asked her e-mail address, so if I need to ask or order something, I just e-mail her...
> Good luck for getting a Cabas Chyc medium! I really hope you can get the bag with great deal!


anyone know if neiman marcus will have the bag on sale? i really want the medium one too in a black but stone would be fine.


----------



## Belladiva79

indierock110 said:


> anyone know if neiman marcus will have the bag on sale? i really want the medium one too in a black but stone would be fine.


They do have it on sale but its sold out.


----------



## Belladiva79

MomoMama said:


> I never have such a situation...(´&#65381;_&#65381;`)
> If you have time, please do online chat with a Saks.com SA.
> I know if the bag remain more than 4 in Saks stores in the USA, you can order by chat. Usually SA asks you want to order it or not. At that time, you might want to make sure how much the bag price is.
> 
> Sometimes SA are busy to answer a lot of ppls questions at the same time, or
> the bag remain small number like 1 or 2, SA will ask you to call the store to make sure they still have it or not and order by yourself. It really depends on a SA. Sometimes SA are so nice, and easy to ask them to call the store & order it.
> But on the other hand, it's really hard to order...
> When I talked a really nice SA, I asked her e-mail address, so if I need to ask or order something, I just e-mail her...
> Good luck for getting a Cabas Chyc medium! I really hope you can get the bag with great deal!


I did the chat a few times today. I called each store but no one had it except that one store that is charging full price. Online wont do an order for me because there arent many stores showing much inventory. It doesnt look good for me ;( I might just give up.


----------



## MomoMama

BDJ in Tartan green is now $556.50- at Net a Porter!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312553


----------



## disco189

YSL Muses and MUSE TWO are 50% off in Singapore, small accessories are 30% off.


----------



## indierock110

anyone know if neiman marcus's online site discount the bag?


----------



## Lara Madeleine

MomoMama said:


> Yesterday, I talked to a SA from Saks.com, and she said
> There are some Muse large bags are on sale.
> If you are interested in them, please call the availability.
> Just computer system shows up the following info, and
> The info changes everyday, so they don't know if the stores still
> have it or not...
> 
> Muse bag large in Red & Tartan Green $591.50-
> New York City location at 212-753-4000
> 
> Muse bag large in Red $591.50-
> Muse bag large (patent leather) in black $556.50-
> San Francisco at 415-986-4300
> 
> Muse bag large (patent leather) in black $556.50-
> Atlanta location at 404-261-7234


Hi MomoMama - you know the Muse bags so well. I just went to the YSL store in Tokyo and cannot decide among large Muse in Mouse (light grey), Cognac and Chocolate Brown. They have only one in Mouse color left. Unfortunately the bag has some defects, so it is out. Do you think Chocolate Brown is more versatile than Cognac? Thanks.


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Belladiva79 said:


> Who has the grey?


I don't think there is a color called Stone. I know that in 2012 FW collection, YSL offered the Cabas Chyc in dove beige (grayish beige), light seppia (dark grey), and mouse (light grey with greenish undertone).  Dove beige is very popular while mouse is quite rare.


----------



## MomoMama

Lara Madeleine said:


> Hi MomoMama - you know the Muse bags so well. I just went to the YSL store in Tokyo and cannot decide among large Muse in Mouse (light grey), Cognac and Chocolate Brown. They have only one in Mouse color left. Unfortunately the bag has some defects, so it is out. Do you think Chocolate Brown is more versatile than Cognac? Thanks.


Hello. I think it depends on your wardrobes & style.

I got a large Muse in dark chocolate on middle of Dec 2012.
Because I have a medium Muse in black, I wanted to get somthing brown color. I saw & tried the large Muse in cognac at YSL, Omotesando Hills, Tokyo. I love it! But since my eyes focused on a medium Cabas Chyc in fondant, I just passed the lovely cognac.
Anyways, I tried on both colors, I think cognac is more casual than chocolate. If your wardrobes are casual (ex. denim) / cute (pale pink skirt), cognac is great. Chocolate is more elegant (little black dress) / work (office look)/ classic.

After I got a dark chocolate, I wanted a different color, and bought a tartan green. I found out the design of Muse bag is really feminine, and more mature or sexy color matches this design, so I return the tartan green. Cognac was also on my list, but because of the reason, I passed the color. This is just my personal opinion, and my wardrobes are elegant & classic. Plus, my age is over 30, I prefer classic dark chocolate over the casual cognac.
Well... Hope you will get a right color which matches your wardrobes!


----------



## MomoMama

Lara Madeleine said:


> I don't think there is a color called Stone. I know that in 2012 FW collection, YSL offered the Cabas Chyc in dove beige (grayish beige), light seppia (dark grey), and mouse (light grey with greenish undertone).  Dove beige is very popular while mouse is quite rare.


This Stone color info came from Saks.com SAs. I heard the color 'Stone' while I was chatting with SAs at Saks.com chat system. And not only you menthioned some grey/greyish colors, but also there is a grey color 'Earth' (Purse Forum YSL fans already know these grey colors)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod155790114&cmCat=product

http://www.ysl.jp/ja_JP/shop-products/Current-Collection/Bags/Chyc/_805135646.html#!{"products":{"311222BUB0J":{"size":"U","color":"2034"}}}

Some stores just call 'grey' as the greish colors, and even they don't menthion the original name of YSL color / color number. So I have no idea 'Stone' is YSL named on or just Saks.com named on...
Anyways, here is the 'sale & deal', so I will stop talking about color


----------



## MomoMama

Belladiva79 said:


> I did the chat a few times today. I called each store but no one had it except that one store that is charging full price. Online wont do an order for me because there arent many stores showing much inventory. It doesnt look good for me ;( I might just give up.


Oh... I'm sorry to hear that.
I think YSL outlet stores might have the older design of Cabas Chyc medium...since new designs have been sold at stores...

Somehow I usually hit great YSL sale deal when I saw Net a Porter, NM, and Saks.com.
(Today I saw a Muse two and a CC clutch with great sale price at Net a Porter, but they are not my taste, so I passed them)

If I saw CC medium with great deal, I want to let you know first.
But I'm kinda new for Purse Forum. I'll try to find how to PM(=email or quick message ??) you ( ´ &#9661; ` )&#65417;


----------



## bowlica

There is a Muse Oversized Dome Satchel Bag on NM in Black for $805. I know this is a good deal but I orginially wanted the Large. Which do you prefer?


----------



## bk0714

oversize is way too big. unless you are taller than 6f, i suggest not to buy.


----------



## Belladiva79

MomoMama said:
			
		

> Oh... I'm sorry to hear that.
> I think YSL outlet stores might have the older design of Cabas Chyc medium...since new designs have been sold at stores...
> 
> Somehow I usually hit great YSL sale deal when I saw Net a Porter, NM, and Saks.com.
> (Today I saw a Muse two and a CC clutch with great sale price at Net a Porter, but they are not my taste, so I passed them)
> 
> If I saw CC medium with great deal, I want to let you know first.
> But I'm kinda new for Purse Forum. I'll try to find how to PM(=email or quick message ??) you ( ´ &#9661; ` )&#65417;



Thanks!! Please let me know


----------



## Belladiva79

Lara Madeleine said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a color called Stone. I know that in 2012 FW collection, YSL offered the Cabas Chyc in dove beige (grayish beige), light seppia (dark grey), and mouse (light grey with greenish undertone).  Dove beige is very popular while mouse is quite rare.



Saks has it in their system as Stone so I don't know what color it really is.


----------



## zergling

looking for a mini chyc on sale price or a chyc clutch!! thanks girls!!


----------



## Ryki

I am looking for a medium or large Cabas Chyc on sale price, any color. Thanks!


----------



## Aluxe

classic (pre-Slimane) large bdj clutch for less at farfetch here.

I think the color is Tartan and it is in patent.


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Belladiva79 said:


> Saks has it in their system as Stone so I don't know what color it really is.


From MomoMama's link, I suspect YSL renamed the colors.  Looks like Stone is dark grey which was Light Sepia before.


----------



## serenityneow

I'm looking for a Mini Chyc on sale too - aren't we all?   It's so elusive, which just makes me want the bag that much more!  But also, has anyone been to the NYC boutique lately?  Do they still have Cabas Chyc's on sale?  If so, what sizes are they?  TIA!


----------



## luciferer

I am looking for Large Black Cabas Chyc on sale price...anyone can share me with some SA information?


----------



## meiaooi

Hi I am looking high and low for YVES SAINT LAURENT
Arty silver-plated ring with purple glass stone in size 7
Anyone knows any SA that could hitch me up with it?
Thank you!


----------



## m8875

Hello, my SA at saks sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy! Also, she's a very good SA of mine so please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!


----------



## m8875

Size 8 $510 from $1295


----------



## m8875

Size 8 $510 from $1295 close up view


----------



## m8875

YSL size 40 -- $300 from $750


----------



## Belladiva79

m8875 said:
			
		

> Hello, my SA at saks sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy! Also, she's a very good SA of mine so please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!



Does your SA have any ysl handbags?


----------



## ferrip

Not on sale, but NM.com has a Downtown Medium! I thought I saw someone on here has been looking for one!


----------



## m8875

Hello, my SA at saks sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy! Also, she's a very good SA of mine so please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!


----------



## m8875

YSL size 39 -- 60% off $238


----------



## deltalady

m8875 said:


> YSL size 39 -- 60% off $238



Where?


----------



## _lili_

meiaooi said:


> Hi I am looking high and low for YVES SAINT LAURENT
> Arty silver-plated ring with purple glass stone in size 7
> Anyone knows any SA that could hitch me up with it?
> Thank you!



I know where to find gunmetal with purple stone.


----------



## Quigs

saks.com has an arty dots ring in goldtone and coral for $145

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?Ns=P_306418140_sort&N=1553 306418140+1588


----------



## MomoMama

The second design mini CC is sale price which includes duty and tax too! $1694-

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/mini-cabas-chyc-east-west-leather-tote-179545.html


----------



## Ryki

MomoMama said:


> The second design mini CC is sale price which includes duty and tax too! $1694-
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/mini-cabas-chyc-east-west-leather-tote-179545.html



Hi,

What do you mean by the 'second design'?

Thanks


----------



## mjsurice

Does anyone know where to find the Yves Saint Laurent Belle de Jour 
metallic textured-leather clutch? It's the pale gold colour that Net a Porter has sold out of?

Also do you know what the difference is between these Belle de jour bags? They appear to be different, some of the envelopes sit higher than others, as some of the 'tops' go to the same level as the rest of the bag and some sit higher, so there is some clearance?


----------



## MomoMama

Ryki said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you mean by the 'second design'?
> 
> Thanks


Please read all of this thread;

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...-mini-cabas-chyc-there-any-left-795916-2.html


----------



## sunflower246

Hi,
I am looking for Muse Two Medium other than black color because I already have so many black bags.
I found one at NM for $1990. 
Do you know if they have any sales for Muse two Medium?
Thank you so much.


----------



## MomoMama

I think all ppl before asking sale questions, you might want to check the following thread which informs a lot of stores, so you maybe find what you want ( ´ &#9661; ` )&#65417;

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...c-ysl-merchandise-plus-ysl-outlet-491964.html

Plus, I don't think it's really nice way to PM to ask 'Please find this sale bag!!' Many PM I recently get and they ask sale products info.
Most ppl are very polite and nice, but some of them are rude. 
You need to know we are not close friends each other. Who are you? And do you know I have a job, and need to go to work? 
(´&#65381;_&#65381;`)

I'm wondering why don't ppl try to google to find a bag by your self. 
Even though my first language is JP, I found a lot of stores which sell YSL products. If you can speak English, and can use PC or Mac connecting Internet, you are able to find a product better than I do.

Most ppl are happy, if they can get their dream bag with a sale price. Of course me too! I just personally think if I can't find my dream bag with a sale price, I just save money for a while, and get it with a full price. That way makes me much happier than I'm looking for the bag with sale price for long long time 
*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*

I'll check other premier brands also same as like this YSL thread or not...


----------



## MomoMama

sunflower246 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for Muse Two Medium other than black color because I already have so many black bags.
> I found one at NM for $1990.
> Do you know if they have any sales for Muse two Medium?
> Thank you so much.


NM ended sale. So next big sale season is in June.

There is a shop having sale price Muse2 medium.

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?did=6&id=1&page=3

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?did=6&id=1&page=4


----------



## Ryki

MomoMama said:


> I think all ppl before asking sale questions, you might want to check the following thread which informs a lot of stores, so you maybe find what you want ( ´ &#9661; ` )&#65417;
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...c-ysl-merchandise-plus-ysl-outlet-491964.html
> 
> Plus, I don't think it's really nice way to PM to ask 'Please find this sale bag!!' Many PM I recently get and they ask sale products info.
> Most ppl are very polite and nice, but some of them are rude.
> You need to know we are not close friends each other. Who are you? And do you know I have a job, and need to go to work?
> (´&#65381;_&#65381;`)
> 
> I'm wondering why don't ppl try to google to find a bag by your self.
> Even though my first language is JP, I found a lot of stores which sell YSL products. If you can speak English, and can use PC or Mac connecting Internet, you are able to find a product better than I do.
> 
> Most ppl are happy, if they can get their dream bag with a sale price. Of course me too! I just personally think if I can't find my dream bag with a sale price, I just save money for a while, and get it with a full price. That way makes me much happier than I'm looking for the bag with sale price for long long time
> *&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*
> 
> I'll check other premier brands also same as like this YSL thread or not...



I am so sorry that this happened to you.
You're so nice and helpful.


----------



## Belladiva79

MomoMama said:
			
		

> I think all ppl before asking sale questions, you might want to check the following thread which informs a lot of stores, so you maybe find what you want ( ´ &#9661; ` )&#65417;
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/online-retailers-authentic-ysl-merchandise-plus-ysl-outlet-491964.html
> 
> Plus, I don't think it's really nice way to PM to ask 'Please find this sale bag!!' Many PM I recently get and they ask sale products info.
> Most ppl are very polite and nice, but some of them are rude.
> You need to know we are not close friends each other. Who are you? And do you know I have a job, and need to go to work?
> (´&#65381;_&#65381;`)
> 
> I'm wondering why don't ppl try to google to find a bag by your self.
> Even though my first language is JP, I found a lot of stores which sell YSL products. If you can speak English, and can use PC or Mac connecting Internet, you are able to find a product better than I do.
> 
> Most ppl are happy, if they can get their dream bag with a sale price. Of course me too! I just personally think if I can't find my dream bag with a sale price, I just save money for a while, and get it with a full price. That way makes me much happier than I'm looking for the bag with sale price for long long time
> *&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*
> 
> I'll check other premier brands also same as like this YSL thread or not...



So sorry this happened to you! You have been extremely helpful! I did want to say that the name of this thread is sales and deals so people will come here inquiring about any intel on sales. I know I for one always ask to be pmed because this is a public forum so resellers can get the same info posted and those that want to purchase the bags for personal use end up losing out.


----------



## Aluxe

YSL shoes at DSW: http://www.dsw.com/designer-shoes/collection/women%27s+/more+brands/yves+saint+laurent/dsw12cat1710010/page-1/


----------



## sunflower246

MomoMama said:


> NM ended sale. So next big sale season is in June.
> 
> There is a shop having sale price Muse2 medium.
> 
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?did=6&id=1&page=3
> 
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?did=6&id=1&page=4



Thank you for the links and info. I will wait until June then


----------



## PursePrincess24

hi- I'm new to the YSL forum (but have been a YSL fan for years) I'm looking to get a BDJ in the nude color, in your expertise have you seen this color ever go on sale or should I just bite the bullet and splurge on it? Thanks!


----------



## Aluxe

PursePrincess24 said:


> hi- I'm new to the YSL forum (but have been a YSL fan for years) I'm looking to get a BDJ in the nude color, in your expertise have you seen this color ever go on sale or should I just bite the bullet and splurge on it? Thanks!



I've seen the smaller BDJ go 'on sale' in nude - as in, an SA had only one on sale. It seems like such a popular color.


----------



## pcil

My SA has this in 38.5 and 36 on sale for $420. PM for info.


----------



## ferrip

On nm.com!!! 

Blue BDJ Clutch - 357$ 
Red Medium Chyc Cabas - 967$!

Go get them!!! They won't last long!


----------



## Belladiva79

ferrip said:


> On nm.com!!!
> 
> Blue BDJ Clutch - 357$
> Red Medium Chyc Cabas - 967$!
> 
> Go get them!!! They won't last long!



Link please?


----------



## ferrip

Sorry! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-...0%26va%3Dt&eItemId=prod147400096&cmCat=search

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-...0%26va%3Dt&eItemId=prod150950165&cmCat=search


----------



## Belladiva79

ferrip said:


> On nm.com!!!
> 
> Blue BDJ Clutch - 357$
> Red Medium Chyc Cabas - 967$!
> 
> Go get them!!! They won't last long!



Thanks I was so close but someone else got it


----------



## ferrip

Belladiva79 said:


> Thanks I was so close but someone else got it



O no! Are you sure? I just went back and looked and it said both were still available!


----------



## Belladiva79

ferrip said:


> O no! Are you sure? I just went back and looked and it said both were still available!



Yeah ( Its fine till you submit your credit card info and then it says out of stock (


----------



## ferrip

Belladiva79 said:


> Yeah ( Its fine till you submit your credit card info and then it says out of stock (



I'm so sorry! =(


----------



## Belladiva79

ferrip said:


> I'm so sorry! =(



No worries! But thank you so much for posting!!


----------



## teachgirl789

Belladiva79 said:
			
		

> Yeah ( Its fine till you submit your credit card info and then it says out of stock (



Yep it won't let you checkout. I hate when that happens! Thanks for sharing nevertheless


----------



## sandc

NM can be such a tease. Same thing happened to me.  Thanks for the share though. Maybe someone here got it. e


----------



## serenityneow

NM is horrible. They cancelled my order of a Mini Chyc and now this - that gorgeous red Cabas is still up!  Erica has some new YSLs and coupon code hol10 works for 10% off and free shipping - I just bought a medium Cabas in gray!  Overstock has some new ones too.


----------



## fashion16

serenityneow said:
			
		

> NM is horrible. They cancelled my order of a Mini Chyc and now this - that gorgeous red Cabas is still up!  Erica has some new YSLs and coupon code hol10 works for 10% off and free shipping - I just bought a medium Cabas in gray!  Overstock has some new ones too.



Who/what is "Erica"?


----------



## *MJ*

fashion16 said:


> Who/what is "Erica"?




She has the website http://www.hgbagsonline.com


----------



## fashion16

Some prices seem too good to be true. Is she legit?


----------



## serenityneow

fashion16 said:


> Some prices seem too good to be true. Is she legit?


She's legit.  One issue people have mentioned before is that she's not an authorized reseller so, if you have a problem with a bag, the manufacturer may refuse to fix it.  I've bought from her and then authenticated here, though, so I'm very comfortable that the bags are authentic.  See this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/purchased-from-******-post-here-pictures-inside-416147.html


----------



## lumlum_87

I'm looking for a medium Chyc cabas....anyone know any SA or have any deals on it? please PM me if you do.

Thank you!!


----------



## sneezz

I posted some deals on tributes and tribtoos in the glass slipper section under deals!


----------



## PrettyPeanut

There WAS a medium cabas chyc in cerise at neimanmarcus.com just 15 mins ago for $967! I wasn't quick enough to checkout


----------



## serenityneow

PrettyPeanut said:


> There WAS a medium cabas chyc in cerise at neimanmarcus.com just 15 mins ago for $967! I wasn't quick enough to checkout


^This is the same one we were talking about several days ago that no one could buy.  Something must be wrong with their website.  I've seen a lot of other posts on this website about problems with neimanmarcus.com - unavailable items, cancelled orders etc.  Frustrating.


----------



## MrsCamilla

PM me for SA contact, serious buyers only. 

Shoe 7.5, $595






Bag, $749


----------



## minh

travel muse two @ mytheresa http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/travel-muse-two-leather-shoulder-bag-104995.html


----------



## minh

and mini chyc @ runin2 http://www.runin2.com/en/bags/3567-MINI-CHYC-CLUTCH.html


----------



## unoma

NAP are having 50% off on ARTY rings. Hurry ladies

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164214

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192148

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164217


----------



## NANI1972

unoma said:


> NAP are having 50% off on ARTY rings. Hurry ladies



I am not able to add anything to my cart, anyone else having this problem??

Thanks for posting unoma!


----------



## unoma

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312967?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-312967-_-slot1


----------



## unoma

NANI1972 said:


> I am not able to add anything to my cart, anyone else having this problem??
> 
> Thanks for posting unoma!



Just ordered two rings
Unfortunately after i placed my ordered it was taken down. Was on the phone to them and they said it was a mistake on their part but my order went through.
So happy


----------



## Shopmore

No longer working or none available.  Either way =


----------



## unoma

Shopmore said:


> No longer working or none available.  Either way =



I called them now and they said it was accidental put on the website.
There were more than 10 Arty rings on sale.
I also saw YSL Lizard Chyc cabas for &#8364;800 (50%). The buyer would be very happy


----------



## unoma

Back again
Arty Rings

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312991


----------



## unoma

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-312992-_-slot3


----------



## Aluxe

unoma said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-312992-_-slot3



Argh!!!! Missed out on this. Congrats on getting 2 though.

*pouting and jealous*


----------



## unoma

Aluxe said:


> Argh!!!! Missed out on this. Congrats on getting 2 though.
> 
> *pouting and jealous*



It is back in stock.
Get it now


----------



## unoma

More Arty rings

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/176232


----------



## unoma

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192148


----------



## unoma

NANI1972 said:


> I am not able to add anything to my cart, anyone else having this problem??
> 
> Thanks for posting unoma!



The rings are back on


----------



## unoma

Ysl Chyc cabas 50% of

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/322101


----------



## PrettyPeanut

unoma said:


> Ysl Chyc cabas 50% of
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/322101



Still shows full price...


----------



## unoma

PrettyPeanut said:


> Still shows full price...



Go to NAP Europe. You are watching NAP USA
It is &#8364;825

Too late, sold out


----------



## unoma

Tribute patent-leather Mary Jane pumps

 Was &#8364;575 Now &#8364;287.50 50% OFF 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313283


----------



## fashion16

booo, all sold out


----------



## NANI1972

unoma said:


> The rings are back on



Thanks! I scored the Aqua! 

Ugh NAPs shipping to the U.S. for this little ring is outrageous though!


----------



## unoma

fashion16 said:


> booo, all sold out



No, the rings are still available for purchase


----------



## minh

unoma said:


> No, the rings are still available for purchase



I just got mine!


----------



## unoma

minh said:


> I just got mine!



What did you get
I got three rings, SO HAPPY


----------



## minh

unoma said:


> What did you get
> I got three rings, SO HAPPY



I got this one: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
and I'm sooo excited  I hope the size is right, I have very tiny fingers. Show us yours! What a great steal


----------



## unoma

minh said:


> I got this one: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> and I'm sooo excited  I hope the size is right, I have very tiny fingers. Show us yours! What a great steal



I got same as your and this blue. it was on 50% off but gone back to full price.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312991


----------



## minh

Lucky you! I also wanted this one http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312991 but size 4 was already sold out when I chcecked. Congrats!


----------



## Aluxe

Blue Cabas Chyc for $1697.31 in medium - http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-medium-sky-blue-leather-tote-p9704


----------



## unoma

Aluxe said:


> Blue Cabas Chyc for $1697.31 in medium - http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-medium-sky-blue-leather-tote-p9704



Same store is having 20% off all Ysl chyc cabas bags.
But you have to call the store.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

unoma said:


> Same store is having 20% off all Ysl chyc cabas bags.
> But you have to call the store.



Thanks for the intel! Do you know if people ordering from the states have to pay VAT?


----------



## justonemore

Saks.com has 7 rings and a bracelet on sale.


----------



## unoma

PrettyPeanut said:


> Thanks for the intel! Do you know if people ordering from the states have to pay VAT?



Sorry not sure.


----------



## shopjulynne

PrettyPeanut said:


> Thanks for the intel! Do you know if people ordering from the states have to pay VAT?



VAT is only applicable to people who are in the EU. I ordered something from Germany and was not charged for VAT.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

shopjulynne said:


> VAT is only applicable to people who are in the EU. I ordered something from Germany and was not charged for VAT.



No VAT and an additional 20% the cabas chycs is a fantastic deal! I'll call (tomorrow) and verify if this is the case. Will report back for those who are interested.


----------



## Soapturtle

PrettyPeanut said:


> No VAT and an additional 20% the cabas chycs is a fantastic deal! I'll call (tomorrow) and verify if this is the case. Will report back for those who are interested.



Pleeasssseee!!!!!!


----------



## fashion16

PrettyPeanut said:
			
		

> No VAT and an additional 20% the cabas chycs is a fantastic deal! I'll call (tomorrow) and verify if this is the case. Will report back for those who are interested.



Were you able to call them? I don't have international calling so I emailed them and they didn't answer my questions about vat and the 20% but they did say I could order via email order and they could invoice me thru pp.


----------



## Belladiva79

You will get charges tax and custom fees once it arrives in the USA so be careful.


----------



## fashion16

Okay. I may still be worth it . If they offer the 20%, the large chyc cabas I was looking at would be $1360 based on their prices online. Even if I get charged customs fees which would be 9% for designer leather goods, that would still be around $1500 for a brand new large ysl chyc cabas. Sounds too good to be true so I am waiting for cs to return my email inquiry.


----------



## NANI1972

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Okay. I may still be worth it . If they offer the 20%, the large chyc cabas I was looking at would be $1360 based on their prices online. Even if I get charged customs fees which would be 9% for designer leather goods, that would still be around $1500 for a brand new large ysl chyc cabas. Sounds too good to be true so I am waiting for cs to return my email inquiry.



The item should be free of VAT (tax) if its shipped to the US. Be sure they remove it. 
You should only be liable for customs.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Were you able to call them? I don't have international calling so I emailed them and they didn't answer my questions about vat and the 20% but they did say I could order via email order and they could invoice me thru pp.



Had a busy morning so I missed the window to call since there's a 6 hour time difference


----------



## fashion16

Not impressed with their online customer service. I have been waiting for their reply since Thursday (it is now sat morning).


----------



## Belladiva79

This is what I was told when I spoke to them. 


Shipping charges to the US are £29.17 and you will have to pay duties and taxes when the item arrives in your country. The duties and taxes are sometimes added onto the prices with some retailers but with ours you pay them when the item arrives in your country. 

Anyone know how much this could be? From reading what others have posted it seems it could get pricey.


----------



## fashion16

Belladiva79 said:
			
		

> This is what I was told when I spoke to them.
> 
> Shipping charges to the US are £29.17 and you will have to pay duties and taxes when the item arrives in your country. The duties and taxes are sometimes added onto the prices with some retailers but with ours you pay them when the item arrives in your country.
> 
> Anyone know how much this could be? From reading what others have posted it seems it could get pricey.



I looked it up on the government website. It is 9% of the total claimed amount. If cricket claims it as the purchase price, it will be 9% of that. If they claim it as the retail price (of more than what you paid, it would be 9% of that amount). 9% doesn't sound like a lot but on a $2k purchase, it would be $180 plus any DHL handling fees which could b another $30 or so.


----------



## unoma

Belladiva79 said:


> This is what I was told when I spoke to them.
> 
> 
> Shipping charges to the US are £29.17 and you will have to pay duties and taxes when the item arrives in your country. The duties and taxes are sometimes added onto the prices with some retailers but with ours you pay them when the item arrives in your country.
> 
> Anyone know how much this could be? From reading what others have posted it seems it could get pricey.



Hello
I am not sure who told you that.
I called few mins ago and this was what i was told.
I would have to called on Monday to find out postage cost to USA.
Number is :  +44843 509 4556 (International) Monday to Friday 9.30am-5pm.
OR
44 151 227 5370 (International) Monday to Friday 9.30am-5pm. 

They are having 25% off of all YSL bags and wallets and when you buy the bag, it will be 25% off minus VAT.

These are the bags left with 25% discount
Cabas Large in Black
Medium Red, Pale pink,Nude, Blue , Grey and Brown.

They are not very good with emails so you have to call the webstore from Monday-Friday 9-5pm.


http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-medium-red-leather-tote-p5570

http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-medium-sky-blue-leather-tote-p9704

http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-pink-leather-tote-p10376

http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-large-black-leather-tote-p5569


----------



## fashion16

So irritating. Why don't they let you buy online or at the very least, have a 1-800 number that routes  like net a porter to a all center. I want To order but they are horrible with emails and I don't have international calling so I guess I am SOL.


----------



## Belladiva79

unoma said:


> Hello
> I am not sure who told you that.
> I called few mins ago and this was what i was told.
> I would have to called on Monday to find out postage cost to USA.
> Number is :  +44843 509 4556 (International) Monday to Friday 9.30am-5pm.
> OR
> 44 151 227 5370 (International) Monday to Friday 9.30am-5pm.
> 
> They are having 25% off of all YSL bags and wallets and when you buy the bag, it will be 25% off minus VAT.
> 
> These are the bags left with 25% discount
> Cabas Large in Black
> Medium Red, Pale pink,Nude, Blue , Grey and Brown.
> 
> They are not very good with emails so you have to call the webstore from Monday-Friday 9-5pm.
> 
> http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-medium-red-leather-tote-p5570
> 
> http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-medium-sky-blue-leather-tote-p9704
> 
> http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-pink-leather-tote-p10376
> 
> http://www.cricket-fashion.com/bags-c2/all-bags-c17/chyc-large-black-leather-tote-p5569



Not sure who told you that lol. I've been speaking to Sarah for a couple of days now and I copy pasted what she wrote. Also it's 20% off from what she told me.


----------



## fashion16

Belladiva79 said:
			
		

> Not sure who told you that lol. I've been speaking to Sarah for a couple of days now and I copy pasted what she wrote. Also it's 20% off from what she told me.



Is the discount off of the posted price? Reason I ask is b/c the chyc is on their site for $1700. If I take the retail price, figure conversion from pound to dollar and take 20%, it is approximately $1650 so is the discount already reflected in the price or is it an additional 20% off? Not sure I will even buy from them b/c between their horrible email service and mixed messages between SAs, it sounds like they don't have their ------- together but if it is an additional 20%, that is a damn good deal!


----------



## Belladiva79

fashion16 said:


> Is the discount off of the posted price? Reason I ask is b/c the chyc is on their site for $1700. If I take the retail price, figure conversion from pound to dollar and take 20%, it is approximately $1650 so is the discount already reflected in the price or is it an additional 20% off? Not sure I will even buy from them b/c between their horrible email service and mixed messages between SAs, it sounds like they don't have their ------- together but if it is an additional 20%, that is a damn good deal!



It's in addition. The girl I have been speaking to is very friendly. She was very patient and answered all my questions. How did u email them? I went through a form on their site.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

fashion16 said:


> Is the discount off of the posted price? Reason I ask is b/c the chyc is on their site for $1700. If I take the retail price, figure conversion from pound to dollar and take 20%, it is approximately $1650 so is the discount already reflected in the price or is it an additional 20% off? Not sure I will even buy from them b/c between their horrible email service and mixed messages between SAs, it sounds like they don't have their ------- together but if it is an additional 20%, that is a damn good deal!



I interpreted it as the price minus VAT, which is  $1697.46 for the black large, plus 20% off. The final price would be $1357.97 + shipping. Of course custom duties too so final final price around $1500.

On the other hand, the discount that the SA is referring to can be the VAT...


----------



## fashion16

I submitted thru the online form, a girl named Amy just replied that I could buy through pp and never responded again, even after I followed up with questions about price.


----------



## unoma

Hello ladies, when i called last week i was told it was 20% off. And today i was told it is now 25% off. 
I am not sure IF it was a mistake on their part but i asked the SA twice and she said 25%. 
Maybe they have increase the discount. But you can only find out when you call on Monday-Friday.
I am sorry Belladiva79 if my mail was rude but i do not understand why the SA keep giving out mix messages.
Amy is the ladies that deals with internet sales. She is a lovely and nice to talk too but you can only get her from M-F.
Good luck


----------



## unoma

PrettyPeanut said:


> I interpreted it as the price minus VAT, which is  $1697.46 for the black large, plus 20% off. The final price would be $1357.97 + shipping. Of course custom duties too so final final price around $1500.
> 
> On the other hand, the discount that the SA is referring to can be the VAT...



NO the discount is not VAT. A friend bought a Ysl chyc bag last week and got 20% off and she lives in UK. So it is not VAT but discount sales price.


----------



## Belladiva79

Unoma no worries I don't understand either because when I emailed I was interacting w Sarah not Amy. Also Sarah was very attentive to my email and didn't say anything about me calling. She was helping me through email just fine. I resent her an email and hopefully she will respond on Monday. Thanks and good luck


----------



## unoma

Belladiva79 said:


> Unoma no worries I don't understand either because when I emailed I was interacting w Sarah not Amy. Also Sarah was very attentive to my email and didn't say anything about me calling. She was helping me through email just fine. I resent her an email and hopefully she will respond on Monday. Thanks and good luck



I have spoken to Sarah few times but Amy has helped me somany times when buying bags and she is lovely to speak to. She deals with all international shipping and internet sales.
Wait till Monday and i am sure she will reply to everyone that emailed if not best bet is to call the store.


----------



## fashion16

unoma said:
			
		

> I have spoken to Sarah few times but Amy has helped me somany times when buying bags and she is lovely to speak to. She deals with all international shipping and internet sales.
> Wait till Monday and i am sure she will reply to everyone that emailed if not best bet is to call the store.



Mind if I ask about the cost of calling? I am in the US and b/c I travel so much for work, I don't have a home number, only a corporate blackberry. I think my audit dept may wonder if they are seeing 20-30 dollars in calls to Liverpool. Does anyone know of a way to call their store without international charges?


----------



## unoma

fashion16 said:


> Mind if I ask about the cost of calling? I am in the US and b/c I travel so much for work, I don't have a home number, only a corporate blackberry. I think my audit dept may wonder if they are seeing 20-30 dollars in calls to Liverpool. Does anyone know of a way to call their store without international charges?



I am in Europe so no problem for me to call
You can try this website for calls. It is free for ALL land line.
www.nonoh.net


----------



## unoma

Brown Cabas Chyc Large 30% off

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312544


----------



## unoma

Ysl Snake-print leather wallet 
 Was &#8364;345 Now &#8364;241.50 30% OFF 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312703


----------



## serenityneow

fashion16 said:


> Mind if I ask about the cost of calling? I am in the US and b/c I travel so much for work, I don't have a home number, only a corporate blackberry. I think my audit dept may wonder if they are seeing 20-30 dollars in calls to Liverpool. Does anyone know of a way to call their store without international charges?


Get Skype!  Super-cheap.


----------



## nycdiva

any updates from the outlets?


----------



## ferrip

nycdiva said:


> any updates from the outlets?



I talked to my SA a little more than a week ago, and there was nothing to report... she said Feb might be more promising, and there will definitely be sales. (Off even the outlet prices). 

I'll post more if I hear it!


----------



## PrettyPeanut

unoma said:


> Hello ladies, when i called last week i was told it was 20% off. And today i was told it is now 25% off.
> I am not sure IF it was a mistake on their part but i asked the SA twice and she said 25%.
> Maybe they have increase the discount. But you can only find out when you call on Monday-Friday.
> I am sorry Belladiva79 if my mail was rude but i do not understand why the SA keep giving out mix messages.
> Amy is the ladies that deals with internet sales. She is a lovely and nice to talk too but you can only get her from M-F.
> Good luck



Sarah confirmed today that it is 25% off.


----------



## unoma

PrettyPeanut said:


> Sarah confirmed today that it is 25% off.



That is good news.
Did you ask about postage cost and VAT deduction ?
I am sure the ladies would like to know


----------



## PrettyPeanut

unoma said:


> That is good news.
> Did you ask about postage cost and VAT deduction ?
> I am sure the ladies would like to know



I believe Sarah said the 25% off is on top of VAT. I didn't ask about postage because I assume it is around 35 pounds per the website.  As much as I LOVE English accents, it is also very difficult for me to understand and especially over a long distance cell phone call. Besides, I had to make the call quick since I was at work and every minute was $1.49!


----------



## PrettyPeanut

PrettyPeanut said:


> I believe Sarah said the 25% off is on top of VAT. I didn't ask about postage because I assume it is around 35 pounds per the website.  As much as I LOVE English accents, it is also very difficult for me to understand and especially over a long distance cell phone call. Besides, I had to make the call quick since I was at work and every minute was $1.49!



I should also add that I sent Sarah an email asking her to invoice me for the large black cabas so I'll be able to report the exact amount tomorrow. I'll have to call back with my credit card info so let me know if there is anything else any ladies here want me to ask.


----------



## fashion16

Wow, although this is a great deal, I never received a response to my email from Thursday after two follow up emails expressing interest in buying a bag and requesting to be invoiced. I will never be doing business with them.


----------



## unoma

fashion16 said:


> Wow, although this is a great deal, I never received a response to my email from Thursday after two follow up emails expressing interest in buying a bag and requesting to be invoiced. I will never be doing business with them.



Unfortunately, they are ONLY have good communications with calls and not emails.


----------



## happiegluckie

PrettyPeanut said:


> I should also add that I sent Sarah an email asking her to invoice me for the large black cabas so I'll be able to report the exact amount tomorrow. I'll have to call back with my credit card info so let me know if there is anything else any ladies here want me to ask.



Hey PrettyPeanut - if you get a chance, could you ask them how much the Mini Cabas Chyc would be, and which colours they have in stock?

TIA!


----------



## PrettyPeanut

happiegluckie said:


> Hey PrettyPeanut - if you get a chance, could you ask them how much the Mini Cabas Chyc would be, and which colours they have in stock?
> 
> TIA!



I am sorry I got this message too late!


----------



## PrettyPeanut

fashion16 said:


> Wow, although this is a great deal, I never received a response to my email from Thursday after two follow up emails expressing interest in buying a bag and requesting to be invoiced. I will never be doing business with them.





unoma said:


> Unfortunately, they are ONLY have good communications with calls and not emails.



I finalized my purchase early this morning. The 25% off is in addition to the VAT discount. Shipping for me was 29.17 pounds.

I've been communicating with Sarah via phone and email. Initially I called about cost and availability of the large cabas in black and brown. She said she had to check in the back and asked if she can call me back. I asked if she could send me an email instead and she promptly did within the next hour with pictures! I responded to the email with my selection. The next morning, I received another email from Sarah with the final price. I called and placed my order since they do not accept credit card transaction via email. All in all, I am very happy with the level of service from Cricket Fashion! 

How I'll just have to wait and see how much I am going to get dinged for customs


----------



## happiegluckie

PrettyPeanut said:


> I am sorry I got this message too late!



Could you perhaps PM me Sarah's e-mail address? How much is the VAT discount / how much did you end up paying for your large (so what you ended up paying to Cricket, not including customs)


----------



## unoma

More rings

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192150


----------



## PrettyPeanut

happiegluckie said:


> Could you perhaps PM me Sarah's e-mail address? How much is the VAT discount / how much did you end up paying for your large (so what you ended up paying to Cricket, not including customs)



I don't have Sarah's personal email as she sent from customerservices@cricket-fashion.com

The total price was 835.42 pounds. The bag was 806.25 + 29.17 shipping. I am not sure what the exact VAT percentage was; however, you can change the currency on the site to show US dollars for pre-VAT price. Hope that helps!


----------



## love2shop_26

Cabazon outlet has some new arrivals.  To name a few:

B/W Large Cabas Chyc $2029
Large Chocolate BDJ $559
Large Turquiose BDJ $559
Bronze Muse $1399
Brown suede Chyc Crossbody $1049


----------



## littlecutie

love2shop_26 said:


> Cabazon outlet has some new arrivals.  To name a few:
> 
> B/W Large Cabas Chyc $2029
> Large Chocolate BDJ $559
> Large Turquiose BDJ $559
> Bronze Muse $1399
> Brown suede Chyc Crossbody $1049



Any pics?


----------



## unoma

Hello Ladies, i would be returning one of these rings.
If intersted, call NAP and ask them to put your name down for reservation when it becomes available.
Good luck

Rings is a size 8.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-EVzQyiB_8.LDu7OjkcSbxA

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-EVzQyiB_8.LDu7OjkcSbxA


----------



## serenityneow

PrettyPeanut said:


> I don't have Sarah's personal email as she sent from customerservices@cricket-fashion.com
> 
> The total price was 835.42 pounds. The bag was 806.25 + 29.17 shipping. I am not sure what the exact VAT percentage was; however, you can change the currency on the site to show US dollars for pre-VAT price. Hope that helps!


You got a fantastic deal, Pretty Peanut - congrats.  I sent an email yesterday and got a response from Sarah this morning saying the sale is over


----------



## PrettyPeanut

serenityneow said:


> You got a fantastic deal, Pretty Peanut - congrats.  I sent an email yesterday and got a response from Sarah this morning saying the sale is over



Thanks! Shout-out to Aluxe and Unoma for bringing the sale to our attention.


----------



## unoma

PrettyPeanut said:


> Thanks! Shout-out to Aluxe and Unoma for bringing the sale to our attention.



You are :welcome2:


----------



## NANI1972

YSL Tribtoo 80 both size 37.
Leopard is $358, Camel is $330.
PM me for SA info!


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie at YSL Cabazon. PM me with your email address for the pics, too many to post. Lots of bags.


----------



## Aluxe

Does anyone have jewelry and wallets intel from Cabazon? Thanks.


----------



## LoracNJ

I posted this in the Arty ring thread, just wanted to share it here as well.

First time posting in this forum. Just wanted to let you guys know that some of the Arty rings that were on sale on the International NAP website are available again.

I just ordered these 2 and I think they might have some left:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/312967

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164214

If you are in the US call the customer service number. I spoke to an awesome lady who waived the shipping fee on the 2nd ring for me. Also if you live in the US for some reason the rings actually come out cheaper than the price on the site right now.

Other rings that are on sale are starting to pop back up. I think someone said they were looking for the purple one:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164215

Not sure the name of the color but this one is also back and so is the gold on gold:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192148


----------



## Alebeth

soleilbrun said:


> New news from Valerie at YSL Cabazon. PM me with your email address for the pics, too many to post. Lots of bags.



Hello,
I would really appreciate the intel at YSL Cabazon. I have been getting really into YSL recently. My email is mimimah@att.net. Thanks so much for your generosity! Hope you have a wonderful day!
Best regards,
Mimi


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Oversized Muse in Eggplant for $1399. You can probably get a coupon for 10% off ($100 max) by signing up for email. 

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...plant-Oversized-Tote-Bag/7585297/product.html


----------



## joli01

50% discount on Muse and Muse 2, NK, Gothenburg, Sweden. They dont ship.


----------



## unoma

SAINT LAURENT large blue ROADY with stingray handle
1,495.00  /*897.00 *(- 40 %)
http://www.ekseption.es/40_descuento/bolso-roady-es-3693


----------



## unoma

SAINT LAURENT SANDALIA TRIBUTE
750.00 &#8364; /450.00 &#8364; (- 40 %)

http://www.ekseption.es/40_descuento/product17064


----------



## Alebeth

soleilbrun said:


> New news from Valerie at YSL Cabazon. PM me with your email address for the pics, too many to post. Lots of bags.



Thanks so much, Soleilbrun!


----------



## Nikkibaby

YSL Sac Muse Two -Rive Gauche from an amazing PF'er--excellent pre-owned condition.
$1399 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Sac-Muse-Two-Rive-Gauche-/221186338358?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337fbbae36


----------



## unoma

More rings are back on

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992


----------



## unoma

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312967?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-312967-_-slot1


----------



## unoma

And the green ring

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164214


----------



## unoma

Tribtoo metallic pumps
 Pre-Sale Price: £565.00
Now: £225.00 
http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ibtoo-metallic-leather-pumps.html?colour=GOLD


----------



## unoma

Small Chyc red bag 
&#8364;1,434 Now &#8364;716 Save 50%
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/56434?qxjkl=tsid:30065|cat:Hy3bqNL2jtQ


----------



## unoma

Large Armee Ranch Cabas Chyc bag
&#8364;1,770 Now &#8364;884 Save 50%

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/53090?qxjkl=tsid:30065|cat:Hy3bqNL2jtQ


----------



## teachgirl789

unoma said:


> Large Armee Ranch Cabas Chyc bag
> &#8364;1,770 Now &#8364;884 Save 50%
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/53090?qxjkl=tsid:30065|cat:Hy3bqNL2jtQ


Thanks for the intel, but now it's Sold Out


----------



## tanniengo

This beauty is on sale for $1499.99 at TJ MAXX at Tustin, CA


----------



## unoma

teachgirl789 said:


> Thanks for the intel, but now it's Sold Out



Oh, no.


----------



## minh

unoma said:


> Small Chyc red bag
> 1,434 Now 716 Save 50%
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/56434?qxjkl=tsid:30065|cat:Hy3bqNL2jtQ



sold out too :cry: my dream bag


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Ysl on gilt about to start in a few minutes...


----------



## PrettyPeanut




----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie but no photos this time.

Hi &#8211; Here are the details regarding the upcoming PRESIDENT&#8217;S DAY Sale! Please call me immediately to take advantage of this GREAT opportunity. 951.922. 8026



Presidents Day Weekend 2013 is from 2/15 &#8211; 2/18.



PRESALE for our VIP clients begins TODAY and ends Thursday, February 14!!! 



2013  President&#8217;s Day Sale

HANDBAGS:       30% OFF All Pony Hair Handbags; Muse Messenger; Muse Tote

50% OFF Select Downtowns and Multy

All others excluded.     



ALL SHOES:         30% OFF



EXOTICS:              30% OFF exotic handbags and accessories.

50% OFF exotic shoes



WOMEN&#8217;S & MEN&#8217;S  

WALLETS and BELTS:   50% OFF&#8230;excluding BDJ 



WOMEN&#8217;s

   CLOTHING:     30-50% OFF  



MEN&#8217;s 

  CLOTHING:       30% OFF 



LUGGAGE, JEWELRY, SCARVES, SUNGLASSES & FRAGRANCE:      30% OFF





Valerie Gusman

Sales Associate 



SAINT LAURENT 

SUITE 222 48650 SEMINIOLE DR CABAZON CA 92230

T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018


----------



## thaidreams

Here are pics of the Downtown bags that are on sale at the outlet this President's Day.


----------



## unoma

ARTY DOTS RING
Pre-Sale Price: £180.00 Now: £72.00 

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ery/s410584-arty-dots-ring.html?colour=PURPLE


----------



## teachgirl789

Gisele Suede Platform Pump

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-...id%3D83022&eItemId=prod149730004&cmCat=search

Only in size 8.5 chocolate $292


----------



## anniethecat

teachgirl789 said:


> Gisele Suede Platform Pump
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-...id%3D83022&eItemId=prod149730004&cmCat=search
> 
> Only in size 8.5 chocolate $292



Still available, I have this shoe, sooooo comfortable.


----------



## teachgirl789

anniethecat said:


> Still available, I have this shoe, sooooo comfortable.



Now it says only available in size 10.5 
Nice classic color!


----------



## sandylow

http://www.reebonz.com/en/event/yves-saint-laurent-65

Just bought my Turchese Mini Cabas Chyc here!
So so excited waiting for its arrival!

cdn3.reebonz.com/sites/all/files/imagecache/300/297957BUB0G4645_1.jpg


http://www.reebonz.com/member_invite/sandylow


----------



## sandylow

sandylow said:


> http://www.reebonz.com/en/event/yves-saint-laurent-65
> 
> Just bought my Turchese Mini Cabas Chyc here!
> So so excited waiting for its arrival!
> 
> cdn3.reebonz.com/sites/all/files/imagecache/300/297957BUB0G4645_1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.reebonz.com/member_invite/sandylow


additional 10% with code PERFECT10 at reebonz.com!


----------



## Aluxe

Cabas Chyc bags in turquoise, beige, red available today on Belle & Clive ($1960 - $2315). Pre-Slimane bags are more expensive than the Slkimane-era CCs (I wonder why?). Croc embossed Muse 2 on sale for $1915.


----------



## Ghettoe

There are Belle du jour clutches on overstock.


----------



## Mellee

Oversize beige muse on bluefly- 1255 + 10% off!

http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...se-oversized-tote/SEARCH/321736901/detail.fly


----------



## serenityneow

Beautiful blue Tributes for only $318, but only in size 40.5 -   http://www.theoutnet.com/product/181677


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

YSL Must Two Cabas Tote on Overstock: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Grey-Tan-Muse-Two-Cabas-Tote/6313440/product.html?TRACK=DSPCR&cid=216435


----------



## CaliGold

My first purchase of the YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Chevre Leather Ruffle St. Tropez in red @ fashionphile for under $400...is on its way by Friday...2 1/2 more days...arriving at work!


----------



## jun3machina

there's a lizard embossed nubuck muse on fashionphile marked down to $416






http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Lizard-Embossed-Nubuck-Large-Muse-Navy-29946


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anyone see a ysl tribute sandal in size 34.5 ,35 or 35.5 plz let me noe thanks. anyone know when is the next boutique sale for ysl?


----------



## Dawnmarie43

YSL on overstock.com 

http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=yves+saint+laurent+&SearchType=Header


----------



## RealHouseWife1

Tribtoo Pump in Size 40 for $319

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/Tribtoo-Pump/501506689,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes&index=5


----------



## Mengyu

The YSL outlet is having an Easter sale, 30% Handbags (excluding muse, chyc) and all shoes! $422 including tax for pumps
If anyone wants info pm me.


----------



## babyontheway

Mengyu said:


> The YSL outlet is having an Easter sale, 30% Handbags (excluding muse, chyc) and all shoes! $422 including tax for pumps
> If anyone wants info pm me.


 
Tribtoo pumps??


----------



## Mengyu

Yes tribute and triboo pumps


----------



## peachminnie

Mengyu said:


> Yes tribute and triboo pumps


are the easter sales still going on?? im interested in tribute and tribtoo


----------



## minh

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/164213 
*
*


----------



## gordomom

Wow!  Amazing and HTF 2005 Tom Ford Black Sac Sparte Spartan Brass Studded Gladiator Bag from an excellent PFer!  BIN $385 obo 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140947891099


----------



## deltalady

Arty Dots ring on Saks website for $145

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418050&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446390661&R=885124031402&P_name=Saint+Laurent&N=1553+306418050&bmUID=jTS4Vc5


----------



## deltalady

Navy texture patent Tribtoos size 41, new, never worn, $395

http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00010120061000000000&p=YVE03290


----------



## kcarmona

So, a few months ago I got my YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote at the Neiman Marcus Last Call at Sawgrass in Sunrise, FL for about $1400 and I was so excited to see that they have a few more in stock there in Grey which is beautiful (mine is black.) If you're in the area and interested, you should check them out. They went out quick last time!


----------



## Belladiva79

kcarmona said:


> So, a few months ago I got my YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote at the Neiman Marcus Last Call at Sawgrass in Sunrise, FL for about $1400 and I was so excited to see that they have a few more in stock there in Grey which is beautiful (mine is black.) If you're in the area and interested, you should check them out. They went out quick last time!



Do you know if they had any size medium? Thanks


----------



## irissix

YSL Arty ring in all sizes on Outnet for 197.20$: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/312992


----------



## kcarmona

Belladiva79 said:


> Do you know if they had any size medium? Thanks



Sorry, they only had 2 and they were both large :/ They have a lot of other great bags on sale though, definitely worth checking out!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello, 
New news from Valerie. PM me your email if you'd like to see the photos she sent me.

Hello,
If you missed out last weekend..here is your chance to take advantage of this amazing sale!! Especially with Mother&#8217;s Day around the corner!! Please, feel free to contact me..I am here until 6:30pm.


valeriegusman@yahoo.com

All Pony Hair Bags-50% off outlet price

Sale ends Sunday 28th.


Valerie Gusman
*SAINT LAURENT*
SUITE 222 48650 SEMINIOLE DR CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018


----------



## krapecarg

Do you have any chyc bags at the outlet store?


----------



## _lili_

kcarmona said:


> So, a few months ago I got my YSL Cabas Chyc Large Tote at the Neiman Marcus Last Call at Sawgrass in Sunrise, FL for about $1400 and I was so excited to see that they have a few more in stock there in Grey which is beautiful (mine is black.) If you're in the area and interested, you should check them out. They went out quick last time!



Do you know if they can post out? Thanks.


----------



## skazka74

All Belle de Jour'  Clutches $650 at Nordstrom.com .


----------



## krapecarg

Ruelala has ysl on sale!


----------



## Nolia

Rue La La has lots of Cabas Chyc stuff!
http://www.ruelala.com/event/71586


----------



## Mellee

BDJ clutches at $650 on Net-a-Porter!


----------



## serenityneow

First version Cabas fans, one of you should really buy this Large Caramel from Erica - http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/ysl-caramel-large-chyc-cabas-p-3635.html


----------



## BagBeast

Is HG Bags a valid website? They have some pretty steep discounts.


----------



## Aluxe

BagBeast said:


> Is HG Bags a valid website? They have some pretty steep discounts.


yes


----------



## sandylow

First version of Cabas Chyc Mini is still available in Sourth Korea Shinsegae Department Store at Myeungdong!

And they have it in red and black! (checked on 17th May 2013)


----------



## caligirll06

Has anyone seen a great deal on the Black Grand Cabas Y (newer style) - I have been looking at the flash sale sites but haven't found anything in a few weeks and I'm ready to purchase!!  Also, does anyone know when a in-store sale will come around next?? I have store credit I'm dying to use !!! If it matters I'm in Houston, TX near the Galleria store!!


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie. No photos this time.

Hello,
I would like to invite you out for our Memorial sale!

All bags:30% off
All shoes:30% off
Jewelry:30% off

Feel free to call me or email me.


Thank you,
Valerie 


SUITE 222 48650 SEMINIOLE DR CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018


----------



## caligirll06

soleilbrun said:


> New news from Valerie. No photos this time.
> 
> Hello,
> I would like to invite you out for our Memorial sale!
> 
> All bags:30% off
> All shoes:30% off
> Jewelry:30% off
> 
> Feel free to call me or email me.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Valerie
> 
> 
> SUITE 222 48650 SEMINIOLE DR CABAZON CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018


Oh wonderful!!! Will you post pics if you receive any?? I will try and call this morning when they open to see if they have anything


----------



## sarah2107

last month i bought a pair shoes off 80% 
) but it was in austria


----------



## mytwocents

Are you able to post her email so we can email her?

If anyone sees the BDJ clutch in silver go on sale let me know 


soleilbrun said:


> New news from Valerie. No photos this time.
> 
> Hello,
> I would like to invite you out for our Memorial sale!
> 
> All bags:30% off
> All shoes:30% off
> Jewelry:30% off
> 
> Feel free to call me or email me.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Valerie
> 
> 
> 
> SUITE 222 48650 SEMINIOLE DR CABAZON CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## anmldr1

does anyone know if the tributes are going on sale at saks?


----------



## RTA

anmldr1 said:


> does anyone know if the tributes are going on sale at saks?



I was wondering the very same thing! **crossing fingers**


----------



## mytwocents

I am still looking for the silver BDJ clutch. BG had it but it sold out by the time I contacted them today. If anyone else sees it on sale let me know! 
Thanks!

Addendum:
I called my Saks and they said it's not going on sale there.


----------



## BagBeast

Saks and nordstrom in Los Angeles lost the right to sell ysl once the new saint Laurent store opened on rodeo. Boo hoo


----------



## minh

lots of Saint Laurent handbags on sale today @ colette.fr


----------



## loveshoes1

RTA said:


> I was wondering the very same thing! **crossing fingers**


The taller ones in fuscia and blue are going on sale at Nordstrom and the lower brown on sale at neimans.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

anmldr1 said:


> does anyone know if the tributes are going on sale at saks?



Not sure about saks...but i def saw quite a few on presale at neimans..if that helps


----------



## soleilbrun

mytwocents said:


> Are you able to post her email so we can email her?
> 
> If anyone sees the BDJ clutch in silver go on sale let me know


 
Here is Valerie's e-mail: valeriegusman@yahoo.com

Happy shopping!


----------



## averagejoe

For the Torontonians, the Winners at College Park (College and Yonge St.) has one YSL Cabas Chyc for $1499.99, in perfect condition at the moment.


----------



## hellodiep

My SA Neiman Marcus has this bag to pre sale- $1198 sale 
XL Muse regular $1798.

Pm me for SA info- she said she has a smaller size too.


----------



## liri

Woodbury commons NY extra 30 % off on outlet price tribute sandals at about 620 $- 30%  bags too there was muse large black, clothing extra 50% . Lots of tributes and tribtoo pumps but gotta check sizes


----------



## Aluxe

Anyone seen any jewelry (especially rings) on sale? Arty dots in a size 8?

TIA


----------



## caligirll06

I'm still looking for the black grand cabas chyc - if anyone sees it please let me know!! Happy Shopping the sales!!!!


----------



## Handbaghandbag

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Not sure about saks...but i def saw quite a few on presale at neimans..if that helps


Was or is the pre sale online.


----------



## Belladiva79

liri said:


> Woodbury commons NY extra 30 % off on outlet price tribute sandals at about 620 $- 30%  bags too there was muse large black, clothing extra 50% . Lots of tributes and tribtoo pumps but gotta check sizes



Are the tributes $620 plus an additional 30% off? Also do you remember any colors?


----------



## justifiedsins

For those of us that live in Canada... SSENSE has lots of Saint Laurent on sale.

http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/saint_laurent


----------



## mytwocents

Anyone have a boutique contact they recommend? When do the ysl stores start markdowns?


----------



## karolinec1

The private sale starts today at the boutiques!


----------



## jfzmwz

lovely! is it by invitation only and any idea what the discounts are like?


----------



## unoma

*Arty gold-plated glass ring*

                 Was $290                         Now $174                          40% OFF                         

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321169


----------



## gymangel812

if anyone goes to the boutique sale, can you check which colors of tribute sandals and tribtoo pumps are on sale? tia!


----------



## liljake

Was just at the boutique sale in Paris (St. Honore), and here's what was on sale:
RTW (not including leathers) - 50% off
Select handbags and accessories - 30% off (what was on sale: Belle du Jour clutches and wallets, the new SL duffle, old YSL Muse and Muse two, some other new SL bags)
All shoes - 30% off


----------



## CuriousGeorge

I don't think there's a YSL in SF anymore, is there maybe a rep that could still help me? I'd love to get a belle du jour clutch at 30% off! Been waiting for so long!


----------



## jfzmwz

any mini cabas on sale?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

[FONT=times new roman,new york,times,serif]Gorgeous BDJ clutch in Anthracite on ebay from a trusted seller $725 OBO!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321121936867?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649[/FONT]


----------



## love2shop_26

gymangel812 said:


> if anyone goes to the boutique sale, can you check which colors of tribute sandals and tribtoo pumps are on sale? tia!



There are quite a few on sale.

Tribute pumps in beige, black leather, and black patent, yellow, fuschia, and blue

Tribtoos in red,silver, camel/tan in suede. It looks like they have the higher and lower heels available in these colors.  They also have the sparkly black, black with the patent black cap toe, and patent black in slingbacks.

Tribute sandals in black patent, black leather, white, patent camel/tan'ish, blue, glittery black and gold, glittery black, gold, and grey.

I tried include the links from the website but it won't show up correctly.

Hope that helps


----------



## gymangel812

love2shop_26 said:


> There are quite a few on sale.
> 
> Tribute pumps in beige, black leather, and black patent, yellow, fuschia, and blue
> 
> Tribtoos in red,silver, camel/tan in suede. It looks like they have the higher and lower heels available in these colors.  They also have the sparkly black, black with the patent black cap toe, and patent black in slingbacks.
> 
> Tribute sandals in black patent, black leather, white, patent camel/tan'ish, blue, glittery black and gold, glittery black, gold, and grey.
> 
> I tried include the links from the website but it won't show up correctly.
> 
> Hope that helps


wow awesome, thank you! do you have a SA recommendation?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

i'll be interested too in the tribute sandals if anyone have any intels or pics plz do share TIA


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

love2shop_26 said:


> There are quite a few on sale.
> 
> Tribute pumps in beige, black leather, and black patent, yellow, fuschia, and blue
> 
> Tribtoos in red,silver, camel/tan in suede. It looks like they have the higher and lower heels available in these colors.  They also have the sparkly black, black with the patent black cap toe, and patent black in slingbacks.
> 
> Tribute sandals in black patent, black leather, white, patent camel/tan'ish, blue, glittery black and gold, glittery black, gold, and grey.
> 
> I tried include the links from the website but it won't show up correctly.
> 
> Hope that helps



Hi is there a sale link or sty??the website still shows with original price though . there is a blue tribute and fuschia on sale??really wow..i just bought them awhile ago and they are brand new. if it on sale i can rebuy it ..Do you hav a SA??let me noe thanks.


----------



## unoma

Shoes

http://www.cruisefashion.co.uk/premium/womens/saint-laurent/footwear/sale


----------



## unoma

Bags
Chyc cabas, BDJ, Large muse, Duffle

http://www.cruisefashion.co.uk/premium/womens/saint-laurent/bags-and-purses/sale


----------



## love2shop_26

gymangel812 said:


> wow awesome, thank you! do you have a SA recommendation?



 You can try Elayna at the LV boutique.


----------



## love2shop_26

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi is there a sale link or sty??the website still shows with original price though . there is a blue tribute and fuschia on sale??really wow..i just bought them awhile ago and they are brand new. if it on sale i can rebuy it ..Do you hav a SA??let me noe thanks.



The styles I listed are from the boutique. I tried to include the link from their website so you guys can see the styles for reference but it didn't show up correctly.

The fuschia tributes are the pumps not the sandals, just to clarify. But both the tribute pumps and sandals are also on sale in the blue color.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

love2shop_26 said:


> The styles I listed are from the boutique. I tried to include the link from their website so you guys can see the styles for reference but it didn't show up correctly.
> 
> The fuschia tributes are the pumps not the sandals, just to clarify. But both the tribute pumps and sandals are also on sale in the blue color.



how many % is the sale now??


----------



## authenticplease

Great price on Tribute tall boots from Barney's!  $199....39.5, 40, 40.5

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/yve...utm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary


----------



## unoma

Loads of arty rings for 30-40% off. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296


----------



## unoma

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321169

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321297

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321299

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/182463


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at Jeffrey Atl.  Contact William at 404-237-9000.

40% off org retail


----------



## authenticplease

And these too!






Reversible!


----------



## authenticplease

And shoes too....


----------



## emmajayne

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/4866

Saint Laurent marked down a few items


----------



## unoma

Arty rings sales 
30% off

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321299


----------



## gymangel812

do the boutiques do a second markdown on shoes?   if so when?


----------



## yellowbee

I've just been to Bicester Village in Oxford this past weekend, there were TONS of tribtoos on sale (30% - 50%)! Many beautiful ostrich skins in blue, green, red, mustard yellow...

If any of you ladies drop by...


----------



## dorina5

Hi ladies - for those of you in the NYC area, YSL will be having a sample sale at Soiffer Haskin (317 west 33rd st) next weekend June 28-30th. I heard the lines at the last one were ridiculous so arrive early!
See attached link for details. 

http://www.soifferhaskin.com/SaleSchedule.aspx


----------



## serenityneow

dorina5 said:


> Hi ladies - for those of you in the NYC area, YSL will be having a sample sale at Soiffer Haskin (317 west 33rd st) next weekend June 28-30th. I heard the lines at the last one were ridiculous so arrive early!
> See attached link for details.
> 
> http://www.soifferhaskin.com/SaleSchedule.aspx


Oh, wow, I didn't need to know about this.  Any idea what kind of discounts are expected?


----------



## unoma

My SA store have the follwoing bags for 60% off.
If interested, pm me and i will give you her contact details

YSL lulu in Navy £430
Babylone £638
Betty one mini chain in fuschia £362
Lutetia clutch  in yellow £258


----------



## dorina5

serenityneow said:


> Oh, wow, I didn't need to know about this.  Any idea what kind of discounts are expected?


Not sure. I've been to 3 Soiffer Haskin events in the past two years. Armani and Ralph Lauren started w 25%-30% discounts and gradually increased as the sale went on, up to 75% off on the last day but inventories were v limited by then. I was at the Ippolita sale yesterday and was surprised that items were 65% discounted on the first day (picked up 5 beautiful pieces!). I had heard though that the last YSL sale had a great inventory throughout, w lots of Tribute stuff. If I was around this weekend I would definitely check it out.
Cheers!


----------



## llyymyc

yellowbee said:


> I've just been to Bicester Village in Oxford this past weekend, there were TONS of tribtoos on sale (30% - 50%)! Many beautiful ostrich skins in blue, green, red, mustard yellow...
> 
> If any of you ladies drop by...



Hey did you happen to see the captor tribtoo pumps? Looking for the 80mm ones as they have ran out of stock all over.. Tia


----------



## llyymyc

llyymyc said:


> Hey did you happen to see the captor tribtoo pumps? Looking for the 80mm ones as they have ran out of stock all over.. Tia



Sorry I meant captoe


----------



## liljake

dorina5 said:


> Not sure. I've been to 3 Soiffer Haskin events in the past two years. Armani and Ralph Lauren started w 25%-30% discounts and gradually increased as the sale went on, up to 75% off on the last day but inventories were v limited by then. I was at the Ippolita sale yesterday and was surprised that items were 65% discounted on the first day (picked up 5 beautiful pieces!). I had heard though that the last YSL sale had a great inventory throughout, w lots of Tribute stuff. If I was around this weekend I would definitely check it out.
> Cheers!



I went to the YSL sample sale in October.  Prices were...good, but the line was ridiculous.  I went for the VIP day, and every other day (four days total), the line was at least 3 - 4 hours long, unless you'd gotten there around 2 a.m.  Also, no discounts on the last day because the line was still going strong til the end.

Anyway, this is what I can remember of pricing:
Tributes/Tribtoos - $350 (not many)
Other shoes - $200 (lots of bow pumps)
Wallets - $100 (none left after the first day)
Clutches - $200 (Silver, gold, bronze y-mail clutches)
Canvas totes - $300
Roady bags - $600, extra handles $100
Cabas Chyc perforated leather totes - $800
Clothing - between $100 (tops, skirts) and $600 (coats)
Rings - $50 (lots of Arty Dots, no Ovales)


----------



## sndypchez

WoW! Low heeled black tribtoos on sale for 70% off at net-a-porter!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163980

Only size 40.5, 41 and 41.5 left though...wish they had my size!


----------



## Talinder

Darn 40.5 is my size and those shoes are gone!


----------



## Linsbug17

Therealreal.com is having a 50% off sale today with some new YSL shoes for between the 100 and 200 price range.  Still a couple pairs left and anxiously awaiting mine in the mail next week!


----------



## Jacer

liljake said:


> I went to the YSL sample sale in October.  Prices were...good, but the line was ridiculous.  I went for the VIP day, and every other day (four days total), the line was at least 3 - 4 hours long, unless you'd gotten there around 2 a.m.  Also, no discounts on the last day because the line was still going strong til the end.
> 
> Anyway, this is what I can remember of pricing:
> Tributes/Tribtoos - $350 (not many)
> Other shoes - $200 (lots of bow pumps)
> Wallets - $100 (none left after the first day)
> Clutches - $200 (Silver, gold, bronze y-mail clutches)
> Canvas totes - $300
> Roady bags - $600, extra handles $100
> Cabas Chyc perforated leather totes - $800
> Clothing - between $100 (tops, skirts) and $600 (coats)
> Rings - $50 (lots of Arty Dots, no Ovales)




This June sale has seen a large mark up from Oct sale prices - I've been to several of these sales and can say this was the largest markup from the last sale I've ever seen.

These are all the "sale prices" at this June 2013 sale.

Roady bags - $800
Muse Two - $800
Duffel Tote - $800
Muse - Large - $900 - Med $800
Y-mail totes - $600
Post card clutches - $449 up
Bracelets - all over $100 up
Ipad cases - $200 up
Key chains - $129 up
Tributes/Tribtoos - $399 - $599
Boots - $399 up
Other shoes - $300 up
Wallets $200 up
No rings

Over all everything is about only 50% off retail. This is widely said to be the worse YSL sale ever held by this venue. The prices on RTW was already dropped yesterday the first day of the sale at 2 pm an extra 25% off sale prices

Everything was priced individually besides stated bags - muse, roady, y-mail, duffel.

A lot of ppl left without buying

Damages were given a 15% discount if you asked. 




No lines afternoon yesterday and I anticipate none today if you want to try.


----------



## glamorkills

Hi everyone! I was on Nordstrom today and I found a brown Tribute for sale: $361 What a steal! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-platform-sandal/3140084?origin=category


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valeria at YSL cabazon. She did not send pic but you can call her to ask for some. Happy shopping!

Hello,
I would like to invite you out to pre-sale Today for the 4th of July sale! Sale is thru July 7th.
Please, feel free to contact me with any questions or if you would like pictures, let me know.


Shoes-30% off
Jewelry-30% off
Belts-30% 0ff
Wallets-30% off
Select clothing-50% off


Thank you,
Valerie 

*SAINT LAURENT*
SUITE 222 48650 SEMINIOLE DR CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018


----------



## donnatamta

Beautiful Y-Mail wallet in gold. Authenticated on TPF.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151083924201?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## authenticplease

Just passed through handbags at Saks Atl and this bag is currently on the sale shelf on the floor. It does show light handling and faint surface mars from display. Call handbags or you can email Jonathan.


----------



## authenticplease

This one is a gorgeous Kelly green!  Down to $999ish. Shoulder strap included inside bag. 

At Jeffrey Atl. Ask for William.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Sac Du Jour at overstock for $2299. http://www.overstock.com/search?key...fccid=S3YTO554IKWYHPSHY7Q6GIJZYY&searchidx=10


----------



## Susan Lee

*Yves Saint Laurent Miroslava Buffalo Leather Medium Muse Two*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-RA...uffalo-Leather-Medium-Muse-Two-/111142733136?


----------



## Aluxe

Real Deal Collection has a 2012 YSL large cabas chyc bag. Its the original version, if anyone is looking. $1895 - http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...SL-Large-Cabas-chYc-Tote-Satchel-YSL-3583.htm


----------



## mishaagui

SAINT LAURENT Leather Large Sac de Jour Carryall Black
http://www.fashionphile.com/SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Large-Sac-de-Jour-Carryall-Black-43525

YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Leather Medium Cabas Chyc Whiskey
http://www.fashionphile.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Leather-Medium-Cabas-Chyc-Whiskey-43489#


----------



## CuriousGeorge

Thought it was worth pointing out that some Saint Laurent Bags and Accessories qualify for Saks GiftCard Promotion. Too bad I still can't afford anything :cry:


----------



## irissix

Off Saks Fifth Avenue in Garden City, NY has several YSLs on sale for additional 30-40% off the price marked, including:

- tribute pumps on grey leopard (size 39) for 479.99$
- brown leather and suede Tribute boots (38.5)
- Tribute high heeled loafers in black suede (40 and 41) for 449.99$
- somewhat scuffed up pair of flat grey leather riding boots with the Y-shaped elastic insert (size 37.5) 
- leopard print calf hair loafers with gold toe (41) for 429.99$


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from Valerie. PM me with your e-mail address for pics.

To celebrate the holiday weekend - and new arrivals! - we are offering great prices on Stefano Pilati&#8217;s last collection at the YSL Outlet Boutique atDesert Hills Premium Outlets

*ALL EXOTICS Handbags and Accessories 40% off of Outlet price
*ALL EXOTICS Shoes 40% off of Outlet price

New Markdowns:
*All Shoes now 50% off Retail price
*All Handbags now 50% off Retail price
*All RTW now 70% off Retail price

Email or call us with any question; we&#8217;d love to schedule an appointment for you. I hope to see you soon. VeryLimited in stock, please do not hesitate to call me ASAP.

Best,
Valerie Gusman

Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 SEMINOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
T 951-922-8026 F 951-922-8018
YSL.COM


----------



## donnatamta

Beautiful Gold Y-Mail Wallet for $199

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151114675047?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## LDN

hello, have anyone seen this style in size 4 at any color? thank you


----------



## Brooke0502

Any sales on a large cabas?!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Brooke0502 said:


> Any sales on a large cabas?!



I have seen few at tj maxx Georgetown dc two days ago they had few actually. I am not sure about the price though! You could check the tjmaxx thread under general shopping


----------



## Brooke0502

Kfoorya2 said:


> I have seen few at tj maxx Georgetown dc two days ago they had few actually. I am not sure about the price though! You could check the tjmaxx thread under general shopping



Ty!!


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

cosmopolitan said:


> *here is the place to post news and tips about bargains on yves saint laurent handbags and accessories and to chat about sales.
> please read these rules first.
> 
> This thread is meant to be the central repository of sales news and discussion in the ysl subforum. Do not start separate threads to spread the word about sales because they will be merged into this one.
> 
> These are the vendors that may be included in this thread:*
> 
> 
> ysl boutiques, ysl.com, and ysl outlets
> major department stores and their websites, such as saks fifth avenue, neiman marcus, bergdorf goodman, harvey nichols, browns, matches, etc.
> recognized, well-known online retailers of authentic ysl merchandise, such as net-a-porter, raffaello-network, styledrops, my theresa, luisaviaroma, shirise, etc.
> recognized, well-known online discount retailers of authentic ysl merchandise, such as bluefly and overstock.
> ebay: You may post links to authentic ysl merchandise that is listed on ebay. If you are not certain whether an item is authentic, do not post it here. Have it authenticated first in our "authenticate this" thread. You absolutely may not promote your own auctions or sales.
> 
> *happy hunting!*


thanks alot!!


----------



## jessb646

My SA at Saks just sent me these! She has 35, 35.5, and 38 available.. 60% off ($350 now) Plus $35 Saks gift card. PM me for SA contact!


----------



## unoma

jessb646 said:


> My SA at Saks just sent me these! She has 35, 35.5, and 38 available.. 60% off ($350 now) Plus $35 Saks gift card. PM me for SA contact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2346088


Why not size 42:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Pink2324

Hi ladies! I am heading to the YSL sample sale here in NYC next Tuesday. I am a YSL newbie . Just wondering, what are the most classic styles I should be looking for...if they're available of course. Thanks !


----------



## Aluxe

SylviaElle said:


> Hi ladies! I am heading to the YSL sample sale here in NYC next Tuesday. I am a YSL newbie . Just wondering, what are the most classic styles I should be looking for...if they're available of course. Thanks !



IMO it all depends on what you are into 

Do you like clutches? Then grab a belle du jour or Y clutch.

Are you into hobos? Then grab a roady. It will never go out of style.

Prefer satchels? Get an easy (which can convert into a tote of sorts) or even a cabas chyc (whichever generation).

Some love the SDJ (sac du jour) and there is the muse, the muse 2 and many other options from YSL/SLP.

Basically, if you see something you like and the price is right, snatch it up girl!

Oh and I forgot the jewelry and shoes. The arty and the Trib shoes remain a perennial favorite, whether or not the bags cause controversy.

Good luck!


----------



## caligirll06

SylviaElle said:


> Hi ladies! I am heading to the YSL sample sale here in NYC next Tuesday. I am a YSL newbie . Just wondering, what are the most classic styles I should be looking for...if they're available of course. Thanks !



oh what I would give to be thereif they have the new style Large Cabas do NOT tell me


----------



## Pink2324

Thanks for the suggestions!!! I'm excited...but I read that last time around it was still really pricey. So, we'll see how it goes this time around!


----------



## emmajayne

I have promo codes for YSL @ www.bagheerboutique.com

if anyone would like any?

I was looking at the SDJ, does anyone have the black one?


----------



## Manhattanite

Hello All . . . .it's my first time on this thread but I just had to share my amaaaazing good fortune.

Two days ago (October 17th) my sister and I went to the Saint Laurent boutique on Kalakaua Avenue in Honolulu Hawaii . . . I bought:
- A brand new small black Sac du Jour for $1660 (US dollars) . . . The large one was also on sale for $1900 but I felt the size dwarfed my small frame.
- Two brand new Belle du jour clutches in patent leather black and red for $550 each

I also really wanted the small cabas chyc in grey/brown for $1450. . . My sister wouldn't let me get it since I had already purchased a Prada bag on this trip.

Shoes were 10% offf. All wallets were $300 - 500 dollars. . . . .many other various news style bags, shoes, card cases, clutches and satchels were on sale.

Good Luck


----------



## Shurley

SylviaElle said:


> Hi ladies! I am heading to the YSL sample sale here in NYC next Tuesday. I am a YSL newbie . Just wondering, what are the most classic styles I should be looking for...if they're available of course. Thanks !


 
Is this the invitation only sale?


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie has new sale items at cabazon. Pm me with your email for the pics.


Hello,
We recently Markdown a few of our Handbags. OurLeopard bags are an additional 40% off price marked.
Leather Muse two bags have been Reduced. Please, feel free to contact me at 951-922-8026. Keep in mind we are Extremely Limited in Merchandise.

Leather Muse two are not 40% off.


Thank You,
Valerie 


DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018
YSL.COM


----------



## creighbaby

Went to the sample sale and there weren't any good bags there. It opened at 9, but unfortunately, I wasn't able to get there until 1245. I don't know what bags I missed, but there wasn't much to see. There were a lot of patent roadies in which the metal had oxidized for $200. They didn't seem worth it to me. When I was there, there weren't any Muse, Muse II, cabas chyc, or clutches. 

There were lots of $50 leather accessories -- ipad cases, wallets, etc. And all the jewelry was $50. 

The best deal was the clothing. Shirts, skirts and pants are only $50. check out the gowns, which are $400. I bought two: one still had the $22,500 price tag attached and the other was originally $14,500. 

Same old selection of tribs and trib twos.


----------



## love2shop_26

Got this email from the Cabazon outlet.  I'm guessing all outlets are having the same sale.  

NOTE:  I HAVE NO pictures of any of the items nor do I know exactly what is included. You'd have to call them to find out.


To celebrate the holiday weekend, we are offering further discounts on Stefano Pilati&#8217;s last collection at the YSL Outlet Boutiques Now through Sunday, December 1.

- Select Women's Shoes additional 25% off
- Select Women's Handbags additional 25% off
- Exotic and pony hair Handbags additional 40% off
- All other pony hair products additional 25% off


----------



## llyymyc

love2shop_26 said:


> Got this email from the Cabazon outlet.  I'm guessing all outlets are having the same sale.
> 
> NOTE:  I HAVE NO pictures of any of the items nor do I know exactly what is included. You'd have to call them to find out.
> 
> 
> To celebrate the holiday weekend, we are offering further discounts on Stefano Pilatis last collection at the YSL Outlet Boutiques Now through Sunday, December 1.
> 
> - Select Women's Shoes additional 25% off
> - Select Women's Handbags additional 25% off
> - Exotic and pony hair Handbags additional 40% off
> - All other pony hair products additional 25% off



Hey can I get an email contact as I an not in us.. Tia


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies!


Jeffrey's Atl is starting sale!    30% off retail. 

Contact William at 404-237-9000


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## authenticplease




----------



## authenticplease

More bags!


----------



## gymangel812

sale is up on the official site


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

The YSL outlet at Bicester Village (UK) is having a 40% sale on selected items. When I was there last weekend, Downtown, Muse, Muse two a a few tributes were included in this sale.


----------



## Xcouturelubb

Looking for cobalt blue wallet with gold hardware gold plate logo also! Please and thank you (;


----------



## Kfoorya2

Is there any tribute sandal heels on sale at the moment? And where? Thanks!!


----------



## rendy_haryono

Hi All,

I need some information about the availability of YSL Vavin bag (I know, it already very late), but this bag is really distracting my mine... and really dying to buy it...
Already did my best to browse it online (almost every day) and sent an email to Saint Laurent, but unfortunately I still didn't get any positive result yet ...

Ever find some listing in ebay, but not sure with the authenticity, too many counterfeit for this bag... If one of you have some information about this bag (indeed, I'm not expecting a brand new bag since this type already discontinued, so secondary market should be okay), please do let me know...

Or, maybe one of you have some intention to sell your own vavin  (either tote or duffle will go well with me), please give me your contact details...

Thanks for your help quys... (and gals too...)


/Rendy


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know if RTW gets a 2nd markdown in the boutiques? if so, when?


----------



## panduhbear

kinda think this is too good to be true... but heres a link:
http://buytopia.ca/deal/6658


----------



## donnatamta

panduhbear said:


> kinda think this is too good to be true... but heres a link:
> http://buytopia.ca/deal/6658




Wow, so sad we can't order from US


----------



## jennified_

donnatamta said:


> Wow, so sad we can't order from US


 
pretty sure this is fake.


----------



## love2shop_26

Cabazon outlet has gotten some large BDJ clutches in for $459.  Please contact the directly.


----------



## Serish0712

Did you go there to see the belle du jours yourself? Im looking for the large belle du jour in black and cannot find it anywhere!


----------



## soleilbrun

love2shop_26 said:


> Cabazon outlet has gotten some large BDJ clutches in for $459. Please contact the directly.


 


Serish0712 said:


> Did you go there to see the belle du jours yourself? Im looking for the large belle du jour in black and cannot find it anywhere!


 
Valerie states the measurement:11 by 6 1/2H. Happy shopping!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Any tributes on sale?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

What a shame that Cabazon don't do international orders. I would totally love to buy 2 of those BDJ, the burgundy and the nude. Maybe even 3, because the ieange looks fantastic too. Anyone know of a personal shopping service that operates on weekends?


----------



## yanyanr9

love2shop_26 said:


> Cabazon outlet has gotten some large BDJ clutches in for $459.  Please contact the directly.




Any great SA to contact for these? Thanks


----------



## soleilbrun

yanyanr9 said:


> Any great SA to contact for these? Thanks


 
You can contact Valerie

Valerie 

DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018
YSL.COM


----------



## pharmdtran

Woodbury YSL outlet has received more BDJ clutches. 
My SA is Amy 845 928 2169 (store phone number)


----------



## BeautifiedM

pharmdtran said:


> Woodbury YSL outlet has received more BDJ clutches.
> My SA is Amy 845 928 2169 (store phone number)


thanks for the info. Although the first three colors are similar, i want them all.This will be a hard decision =X


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at BChic Consignment. You can call or email her at scaleran@bellsouth.net or 404-844-2442

Size 39.5 for $229. Style is Gipsy....New with box


----------



## canyongirl

Kfoorya2 said:


> Any tributes on sale?



I've been seeing them pop up at Neiman's sale.  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?N=4294914357&st=s&_requestid=172601&Ntt=saint+laurent


----------



## _lili_

Brasilian_Babe said:


> What a shame that Cabazon don't do international orders. I would totally love to buy 2 of those BDJ, the burgundy and the nude. Maybe even 3, because the ieange looks fantastic too. Anyone know of a personal shopping service that operates on weekends?



Shopaholiques
Boxvoyage


----------



## chizan8384

jessb646 said:


> My SA at Saks just sent me these! She has 35, 35.5, and 38 available.. 60% off ($350 now) Plus $35 Saks gift card. PM me for SA contact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2346088




Is your sa still have the shoes?


----------



## arguspeace

Barneys has classic studded duffel 6 in red for $1119

Happy holidays!!!


----------



## chicceline

Just saw that Spanish store Ekseption has a couple of bags on sale (30% off). 
http://www.ekseption.es/saint-laurent?page=1&perPage=999999

Happy Holidays!:xtree:


----------



## fashion16

chicceline said:


> Just saw that Spanish store Ekseption has a couple of bags on sale (30% off).
> http://www.ekseption.es/saint-laurent?page=1&perPage=999999
> 
> Happy Holidays!:xtree:




is the site legit? some of the sale items are items that are full price everywhere else. sounds too good to be true.


----------



## unoma

fashion16 said:


> is the site legit? some of the sale items are items that are full price everywhere else. sounds too good to be true.



Yes, they are legist
I have bought from them before.


----------



## n.balko

Hi everyone, sorry I am new and I don't really know how to use this properly yet!

I am wondering if anyone has seen YSL belle du jour clutches anywhere in the patent leather, unfortunately they seem to be unavailable on all the reputable online sites I have tried (I live in Australia and don't have a store here) as they have been discontinued?

I am looking for nude and black


----------



## snowpeach

I just talked to YSL woodbury outlet and they still have a lot of colors for the BDJ. I am ordering a purple one. It's $459 plus tax and shipping. You can call them and ask for Amy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chicceline

unoma said:


> Yes, they are legist
> I have bought from them before.


Thanks for answering so quickly! Did buy any of their bags?


----------



## n.balko

snowpeach said:


> I just talked to YSL woodbury outlet and they still have a lot of colors for the BDJ. I am ordering a purple one. It's $459 plus tax and shipping. You can call them and ask for Amy.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you! I ended up downloading skype and called them this morning, so exciting to be able to phone international stores now it will be so much easier than trying to email!


----------



## Powder Puff

n.balko said:


> Thank you! I ended up downloading skype and called them this morning, so exciting to be able to phone international stores now it will be so much easier than trying to email!


Did u manage to order your BDJ? Would you mind sharing the number? TIA


----------



## authenticplease

Fold over pouchette for $392

http://www.hirshleifers.com/handbags/clutches/saint-laurent-foldover-pochette-clutch-fuchsia/


----------



## sagacat

authenticplease said:


> Fold over pouchette for $392
> 
> http://www.hirshleifers.com/handbags/clutches/saint-laurent-foldover-pochette-clutch-fuchsia/


thanks for sharing!


----------



## Checkmeout

Just got these from NM in Orlando for $380!!! Can't wait to wear them!!!! Does anyone know if they are comfortable????


----------



## yanyanr9

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2455060
> 
> 
> Just got these from NM in Orlando for $380!!! Can't wait to wear them!!!! Does anyone know if they are comfortable????




Wow great deal,u think they still have sizes?


----------



## Checkmeout

Yanyanr9 they had a few pair left not sure the sizes.


----------



## yanyanr9

Checkmeout said:


> Yanyanr9 they had a few pair left not sure the sizes.




Can i ask for sa info pls?&#128522;


----------



## Checkmeout

I didn't get her name but I called before I got there and they were happy give me prices and sizes available.


----------



## jalbs

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2455060
> 
> 
> Just got these from NM in Orlando for $380!!! Can't wait to wear them!!!! Does anyone know if they are comfortable????




Very comfortable!! The platform makes it super easy to walk gracefully. I got 1/2 size down from my TTS since they stretch and I'm happy I did bc no heel slippage. Enjoy them! Great buy!


----------



## jalbs

If anyone sees the YSL Janis cap toe pump in 35 please please please post it on here. I've been looking for one but unable to find it in my size. Let me know the store and location please. Thanks


----------



## Checkmeout

NM in Orlando had a few not sure what sizes!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie from YSL Cabazon has new bags! PM me with your email address so I can forward the pictures.


----------



## dubaiprincess07

reposting what i posted in the PRADA thread:

hello girls! im a first time poster but i've been sneaking around here looking for great deals. lol so i finally decided to join and share the good deal we got here! i bought my saffiano lux tote in red for AED6850, so thats approximately $1864. its their shopping festival now so yes! their sales here are crazy! one thing i love about being here! haha i also ended up buying a black YSL cabas classic Y for almost $1990.

i bought it in dubai mall. not sure how you girls are gonna get it. but anyway, would posting an email of my SA's be ok? oh well. i'm new here so... if its okay. let me know!


----------



## klavery12

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^Regarding YSL.com, they unfortunately are notoriously glitchy and inaccurate in descriptions. The sale started on November 21, so its clearly winding down now. Most of the sale merchandise is gone and some is even listed as "available for preorder."  They are starting to update the site with spring merchandise. It can be difficult to reach YSL.com by phone or email, so your best bet really if you want a sale bag is to phone the YSL boutiques and outlets and ask what inventory they've got left.


how much is the cabas?


----------



## jalbs

Is there a SA that's on Instagram that you guys could recommend?


----------



## dubaiprincess07

klavery12 said:


> how much is the cabas?


around $1990 for the medium size


----------



## dubaiprincess07

jalbs said:


> Is there a SA that's on Instagram that you guys could recommend?


i do! but she just posted on her facebook. not sure about her instagram


----------



## Tracykae

dubaiprincess07 said:


> i do! but she just posted on her facebook. not sure about her instagram




Can I have her info please? Thanks!


----------



## jalbs

dubaiprincess07 said:


> i do! but she just posted on her facebook. not sure about her instagram




Can you Pm me the SA info that's on Facebook? I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## marc08

^Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## jennygu

Can't PM you. Said you closed private message. Can I have the SA info? Thank you very much! 





dubaiprincess07 said:


> reposting what i posted in the PRADA thread:
> 
> hello girls! im a first time poster but i've been sneaking around here looking for great deals. lol so i finally decided to join and share the good deal we got here! i bought my saffiano lux tote in red for AED6850, so thats approximately $1864. its their shopping festival now so yes! their sales here are crazy! one thing i love about being here! haha i also ended up buying a black YSL cabas classic Y for almost $1990.
> 
> i bought it in dubai mall. not sure how you girls are gonna get it. but anyway, would posting an email of my SA's be ok? oh well. i'm new here so... if its okay. let me know!




Can


----------



## Joyjoy7

My SA @ NM has this Saint Laurent red pump on sale 2nd cut. Sz 36.5 $335
Orig. $745




Serious buyers, PM for SA info.


----------



## momofgirls

YSL Marquage Wallet $249.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191050248305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DesertBlossom

I just bought my first YSL Muse bag off Yoogi's Closet. I love YSL and have wanted a muse. The bag has water marks. Does anyone know how to treat the bag so I can restore it?                http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...aspberry-calfskin-leather-large-muse-bag.html


----------



## unoma

momofgirls said:


> YSL Marquage Wallet $249.99
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191050248305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



What a steal


----------



## soleilbrun

Valerie has new bags! I'm not that computer savvy but if you right click the photo and select "save as" You can see the price of the item. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Valerie 

DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018


----------



## soleilbrun

More..


----------



## soleilbrun

Lastly..


----------



## AnnaFreud

DesertBlossom said:


> I just bought my first YSL Muse bag off Yoogi's Closet. I love YSL and have wanted a muse. The bag has water marks. Does anyone know how to treat the bag so I can restore it?                http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...aspberry-calfskin-leather-large-muse-bag.html




I saw that bag!! It's a really pretty color and a great price. Almost bought it but saw all the water marks. I hope there's a way to get them out!!


----------



## momofgirls

unoma said:


> What a steal


----------



## L.A.Woman85

soleilbrun said:


> Valerie has new bags! I'm not that computer savvy but if you right click the photo and select "save as" You can see the price of the item. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Valerie
> 
> DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
> 48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018







I would love the clutch in nude!! have been looking for one everywhere, but they are so hard to find now! 
They probably wont do International shipping though...


----------



## momofgirls

YSL Saint Laurent  Studded Wallet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181307169579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191052673727?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## authenticplease

This from Valerie at YSL Cabazon

Amazing Metallic Tribute Sandal!! They are perfect for Every and Any Occasion.  They have just been marked down to $449. They retailed for $1,195. I have all sizes. Please, feel free to contact me with any questions.
 Email at YSL.Cabazon@us.ysl.com or call 951 922 8026


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thanks for sharing


----------



## funkydory21

Love those metallic tributes


----------



## roxanaroxy

soleilbrun said:


> Valerie has new bags! I'm not that computer savvy but if you right click the photo and select "save as" You can see the price of the item. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Valerie
> 
> DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
> 48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018




Hi! Do you still have these bags? Thank you


----------



## crazyshopper7

pharmdtran said:


> Woodbury YSL outlet has received more BDJ clutches.
> My SA is Amy 845 928 2169 (store phone number)


Any email address for the outlet ? I am currently not in the US


----------



## crazyshopper7

n.balko said:


> Thank you! I ended up downloading skype and called them this morning, so exciting to be able to phone international stores now it will be so much easier than trying to email!


Can I have the info for that too email for Woodbury ysl


----------



## ilovemybagss

Does anyone know where I can still find a cabas chyc medium with strap?


----------



## ricelittle

gillianna said:


> UPDATE-Stock at YSL outlet-Woodbury Commons, NY.
> I just talked to the manager Yvonne at YSL and she is really nice, she will email you photos if you need them.  Her phone # is 1-845-928-2169
> 
> Large Muse II: $999.00
> Blue on Blue (like the Kate Moss ad)
> Pink Front, Blue top, handle (canvas trim)
> Baby Blue all leather bag
> Tweed-grey
> 
> Medium Muse II:$799.00
> Baby blue all leather bag
> 
> Downtown: Large size $899.00
> Metallic black/silver sharkskin style
> Downtown: Medium size $599.00
> White painted canvas with red trim
> 
> Tribute: Large size $599.00
> Plain leather in the following colors: white, black or chocolate brown
> Tan quilted croc. embossed design $799.00
> 
> Besache: Large size $799.00
> Colors: Plum (eggplant?)
> Teal
> 
> I am sure they have other things too, but these are the styles I am familar with.  I think Yvonne and Michelle (she is off today) had to be two of the nicest SA's I have ever spoken too.  I rather deal with them than the attitude at the regular YSL stores.


May I know the outlet email? Thanks!


----------



## justifiedsins

soleilbrun said:


> Lastly..



Thank you SO much for posting these! I talked with Valerie today and grabbed the YSL easy in black. I had it a long time ago and sold it... deeply regretted it ever since and the leather ones are SO hard to find online.


----------



## soleilbrun

justifiedsins said:


> Thank you SO much for posting these! I talked with Valerie today and grabbed the YSL easy in black. I had it a long time ago and sold it... deeply regretted it ever since and the leather ones are SO hard to find online.


 You are welcome. Thanks for the feedback. I am happy you were able to find your long lost bag. Post a pic please.


----------



## soleilbrun

roxanaroxy said:


> Hi! Do you still have these bags? Thank you


 Hi,
You'll need to contact Valerie directly for these items. Good luck!


----------



## stinacandy

Hello,
I am looking for a Besace in blue/teal or grey.. Mine was stolen and I am still heartbroken. Was the best bag. Any leads would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you, and apologies if I am posting in the wrong thread, I am new!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Thanks for the info re cabazon. I'm pining for the blue muse! Would anyone know if they ship to okc? Will ca tax be due or okc tax? Thank you, my dears!


----------



## Aluxe

stinacandy said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a Besace in blue/teal or grey.. Mine was stolen and I am still heartbroken. Was the best bag. Any leads would be greatly appreciated!
> Thank you, and apologies if I am posting in the wrong thread, I am new!



Your best bet is to call the cabazon outlet. Check online for the  number or maybe look through this thread. I'd also set an ebay alert so that if one pops up you'll know. So sorry yours was stolen and I hope you are able to find a suitable replacement. 

Good luck.


----------



## ghostmouse

Last Call in Austin has mini Cabas bags, a monogram cross body, and a black small duffel. I got the Sac Du Jour, small, in black for $1800 w/o tax.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Overstock.com has a Yves Saint Laurent Classic Small Y Cabas Bag. I'm just looking for a red one but this seems to be a deal. I have bought from them before..no tax and free shipping.
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Y-Cabas-Bag/7860537/product.html?searchidx=1


----------



## ChanelGirlE

What's a good price for a used Mini Cabas??  Local designer consignment shop has one for $1200 in pretty good condition with some wear?


----------



## jliu92

hey guys, so we can call/email SA's at outlet stores and have them tell us what stock they have??? can they deliver too? thanks


----------



## jliu92

also anyone know whether classic zip around wallets, men and female, are at outlets/sale?


----------



## hawaiilei

Where is the best place to locate a YSL Cabas Chyc (the older version, not the updated Saint Laurent version)?  I would love a medium in black or steel grey


----------



## lawl14

belle & clive has a couple of sac de jours on sale for around $1k off.

http://www.belleandclive.com/browse/sales/details.jsp?categoryId=cat1790630


----------



## crazyshopper7

Can I have email info of sa for any outlet I 
Interested in the bdj clutches. Not currently is the US but would get the order shipped within US. If anyone can help TIA


----------



## voguefatigue

http://www.shopmieux.com/collections/shoes/products/yves-saint-laurent-heel-loafers

These are obviously an older season of YSL, but I think they are quirky and beautiful.  I wish they were in my size.


----------



## giofrag

I really want to buy these YSL boots, however I was wondering if there's  any place that sells them with a discount? Please answer, if you know  any place! polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=90740336


----------



## Kat12345

Has anybody heard of the website e-luxe.eu? They seem to be looking legit but prices are quite low compared to stores. Saint laurent cabas medium bag is around £990. According to their site they only sell limited stocks and that they are 100% legit. Also have hermes, celine and loads of other branded items.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Kat12345 said:


> Has anybody heard of the website e-luxe.eu? They seem to be looking legit but prices are quite low compared to stores. Saint laurent cabas medium bag is around £990. According to their site they only sell limited stocks and that they are 100% legit. Also have hermes, celine and loads of other branded items.



I decided to test them an went through the checkout process to see how their site is and saw they only accept payment though bank deposit or money transfer (usual sign of scammers). Unless they can be 100% verified I am going to stay away.


----------



## Kat12345

Thanks Robyn


----------



## Nene1819

Hi, 
Any tips to finding a pair of YSL tribute sandals at a sale price. I really am interested in this shoe but my budget can't cover retail price. I could wait.... But really want to wear them on a upcoming trip.


----------



## nakedyogurt

Please let me know if any of you have deals on Sac De Jour Small


----------



## MadisonReese

I got the Saint Laurent d'orsay in Neon Yellow from the Easter Bunny (my husband). Does anyone think they will go on sale in the next few months? I would hate for him to waste money on shoes that will go on sale. It seems Nordstrom and Saks still have all sizes available.....


----------



## anithic

Hi,

I'm planning on going to the YSL outlet in Japan. Has anyone been there? Are the prices worth it?


----------



## girlhasbags

Does anyone have a Downtown Python bag? I am really considering buying one that I fell in love with but don't know much about them. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Tarhls

I just received the following from Valerie at YSL Cabazon

_This is your last chance to get this Amazing OVERSIZE MUSE (STAMPED CROC IN SUEDE)!! THEY ARE CURRENTLY $1,099 LESS 50% OFF!! RETAIL WAS $2,995. PLEASE, DO NOT HESITATE TO CALL ME TO PLACE YOUR ORDER.

THANK YOU,
VALERIE 


DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
48650 SEMINIOLE DR   SUITE #222   CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026   F 951 922 8018
YSL.COM_


----------



## marc08

^Do you have any cardholders?


----------



## Bagaholic1007

I wonder if Valerie meant USD1099 or 50% of USD1099, meaning USD550? Does anyone have her e-mail address?  I'm very interested in buying!  Thank you.


----------



## indi3r4

Bagaholic1007 said:


> I wonder if Valerie meant USD1099 or 50% of USD1099, meaning USD550? Does anyone have her e-mail address?  I'm very interested in buying!  Thank you.



it's 50% off of $1099


----------



## Bagaholic1007

indi3r4 said:


> it's 50% off of $1099


 Thank you!  I will call her then


----------



## L.A.Woman85

^what a bargain!! 
do you know if international shipping (to Australia) would be available??


----------



## Tarhls

L.A.Woman85 said:


> ^what a bargain!!
> do you know if international shipping (to Australia) would be available??




You would need to get a US shipping address (or you did the last time I enquired and the credit card needs to match your US address) Eg shipito.com 

For the amazing prices of these beauties it is totally worth the hassle


----------



## girlhasbags

L.A.Woman85 said:


> ^what a bargain!!
> do you know if international shipping (to Australia) would be available??


I asked Anthony when I was in the store today and he said "Yes" they would ship it would take the bag longer to arrive to get through customs. Yes I did go.... let me post what I got...OMG!!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

Here she is just as they said originally $2,999.99 marked down to $1049. with 50% off with tax she was an amazing $599.00 REALLY. Isn't she wonderful. The last grey they had. She was meant for me they found her on hiding on a rack in the back.


----------



## Tarhls

girlhasbags said:


> Here she is just as they said originally $2,999.99 marked down to $1049. with 50% off with tax she was an amazing $599.00 REALLY. Isn't she wonderful. The last grey they had. She was meant for me they found her on hiding on a rack in the back.




I am so happy you got one of the bags, I died at the price when I received the email.  The grey is gorgeous!


----------



## girlhasbags

Tarhls said:


> I am so happy you got one of the bags, I died at the price when I received the email.  The grey is gorgeous!


Thank you!!! I am new to YSL in the last week I have gotten this one and a grey snake downtown bag. I love them both. 


I know the price was unbelievable! I just had to have one and when I saw the grey I was done.  I will be eating out the freezer and the pantry for the next month but it is okay they are worth it.


----------



## BeautifiedM

Nice!! Do she have an email? Thanks


girlhasbags said:


> Here she is just as they said originally $2,999.99 marked down to $1049. with 50% off with tax she was an amazing $599.00 REALLY. Isn't she wonderful. The last grey they had. She was meant for me they found her on hiding on a rack in the back.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Are any other colors left? Lucky u!


----------



## Belladiva79

These muse bags are the oversized ones. They are huge!! Just an FYI for those considering them.


----------



## girlhasbags

Bagaholic1007 said:


> Are any other colors left? Lucky u!


Yes they had the green and camel. I will post pics of them.


----------



## girlhasbags

Belladiva79 said:


> These muse bags are the oversized ones. They are huge!! Just an FYI for those considering them.


Right, the are the same size as the GM Alma. For those of us that like big bags its wonderful


----------



## girlhasbags

Here is the green. The picture looks darker than the actual bag. I will post the other color


----------



## girlhasbags

girlhasbags said:


> Here is the green. The picture looks darker than the actual bag. I will post the other color


Here is the other color they had left.


----------



## Belladiva79

girlhasbags said:


> Right, the are the same size as the GM Alma. For those of us that like big bags its wonderful




The muse is about 1 inch taller I think. It's huge! I love big bags but this is like a luggage, just an FYI Incase anyone hasn't seen it in person


----------



## Sandi.el

girlhasbags said:


> Here she is just as they said originally $2,999.99 marked down to $1049. with 50% off with tax she was an amazing $599.00 REALLY. Isn't she wonderful. The last grey they had. She was meant for me they found her on hiding on a rack in the back.




Sooo jealous!!! Congrats though! She's a beauty. &#128522;


----------



## Sandi.el

I feel like I need to get my hands on one of these. Such a great bargain. Would the ladies who purchased them please take a modelling pic so we can see the size of the bag against you?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## girlhasbags

Sandi.el said:


> I feel like I need to get my hands on one of these. Such a great bargain. Would the ladies who purchased them please take a modelling pic so we can see the size of the bag against you?
> 
> 
> I am curious to see others. Please let us know what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thank you!! I wanted to get you this quickly so I had my daughter poise we I might be 2 inches taller. But you will get an idea of how she looks.


----------



## Sandi.el

Ooo I love it! Looks lovely. I'm even more tempted. How tall is your daughter? 5'6?


----------



## girlhasbags

Sandi.el said:


> Ooo I love it! Looks lovely. I'm even more tempted. How tall is your daughter? 5'6?


5'2 I'm all little short of 5'4 I think it fits fine. So a taller person would really be okay.


----------



## Sandi.el

Yeah it does fit her frame well!


----------



## tinyturtle

beauitful! i know you mentioned that this is the gray color, but from the pictures you posted earlier (sent from Valerie), is it the 3rd or 4th from the top?  they both look gray to me. thanks for sharing!  i want one too now  




girlhasbags said:


> Thank you!! I wanted to get you this quickly so I had my daughter poise we I might be 2 inches taller. But you will get an idea of how she looks.


----------



## girlhasbags

tinyturtle said:


> beauitful! i know you mentioned that this is the gray color, but from the pictures you posted earlier (sent from Valerie), is it the 3rd or 4th from the top?  they both look gray to me. thanks for sharing!  i want one too now


Thank you, I am happy I was able to get this color. It was the one I really wanted. I had the same thought you did about the colors until I saw them in person. The one I got is more of a darker grey/charcoal the other is actually lighter in person and is green with hints of grey. I as going to get that one until the miracle happened and the grey one was found just at the right time. Besides a $3000.00 bag for $549 is killer in the deal category.


----------



## girlhasbags

Sandi.el said:


> Yeah it does fit her frame well!


Let me know if you get one. I would be curious to see what you think


----------



## Sandi.el

I definitely will keep you updated. I called them today but I think they were closed. And the voicemail box was full. So I'll give them a call tomorrow in the am. I'm still not sure about color tho. The brown looks good and so does the mint


----------



## girlhasbags

Sandi.el said:


> I definitely will keep you updated. I called them today but I think they were closed. And the voicemail box was full. So I'll give them a call tomorrow in the am. I'm still not sure about color tho. The brown looks good and so does the mint


You can't loose with the brown. It was pretty and classic. The green was great if you needed something a little different. It is a tuff choice. Look at it like this either one is a win so there is not down side.


----------



## girlhasbags

BeautifiedM said:


> Nice!! Do she have an email? Thanks


Sorry I missed your post. I am not sure if she has one. When I saw the post I called the store and she answered. They sent pictures to my phone as well.


----------



## poptarts

Not sales, but NM's doing a gift card promotion where you can get up to $500 in gift cards. I had been wanting the zipper bucket bag forever and it was eligible. I'd imagine other SL bags and RTW would be too. But do double check with your SA first. This is a nice way to grab some classics/runway pieces that won't go on sale.


----------



## gymangel812

have the boutiques started sale/pre-sale? 

does anyone have a good boutique SA?


----------



## tinyturtle

anyone know if the outlets will be having a sale for memorial day weekend?


----------



## Chrissy131

Barneys start pre-sale today they have two size betty and yellow sac de jour but sac de jour sold out so fast


----------



## Tarhls

After last weeks Muse deals here are more from Valerie at YSL Cabazon.  All bags pictured are only $749!!!

_Hello,
We have all been waiting for this Day and its finally here!! The absolute last of the YSL Handbags have been Mark Down!! Im off the next Two Days but you can reach me at: valeriegusman@yahoo.com. Please, do not hesitate to wait on these Amazing Deals because we are Extremely Limited!! 

Thank you and cant wait to hear from you soon!!

Valerie _


----------



## shuzbabe

My nm sa has these for up 30% off. Please pm me for sa contact info. 
Pink 4"


Chocolate brown 5"


----------



## shuzbabe

Sorry, one more photo. Up to 30% off
Pm me for sa contact info.


----------



## tinyturtle

i was just at the cabazon outlet and saw:

cabas chyc medium  - chocolate brown, black, and camel
cabas chyc large - black
sac de jour large - black handles w/ brown suede
some clutches - pink, patent black, black, neon yellow
muse - lots of them! i snagged a large in a gorgeous rich gray 
reversible totes in lots of colors.

these are the popular styles that i remember.  hope it helps someone!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

How much was a large muse? And the cabas chic medium? Than you!!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

tinyturtle said:


> i was just at the cabazon outlet and saw:
> 
> cabas chyc medium  - chocolate brown, black, and camel
> cabas chyc large - black
> sac de jour large - black handles w/ brown suede
> some clutches - pink, patent black, black, neon yellow
> muse - lots of them! i snagged a large in a gorgeous rich gray
> reversible totes in lots of colors.
> 
> these are the popular styles that i remember.  hope it helps someone!


Did you see any wallets to match the muse I got the oversized gray muse in suede was it the same one you got?


----------



## tinyturtle

Bagaholic1007 said:


> How much was a large muse? And the cabas chic medium? Than you!!!!



hi, large muse is $929 plus tax (the newer style.  the older style may be slightly cheaper).  the cabas chyc medium (older style) is 1889 plus tax.  they just got it in for memorial day week and the camel brown just came in yesterday.  please pm me for my SA's contact info. he's really good!


----------



## tinyturtle

girlhasbags said:


> Did you see any wallets to match the muse I got the oversized gray muse in suede was it the same one you got?



nope, i didn't see any matching wallets.  my muse is gray, but not suede. 

looks like the one in this ebay listing (not my listing!)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/231223745171?lpid=82


----------



## tinyturtle

also, i don't know if this is a mistake w/ the website but NM is selling the black cabas chyc medium for $1895...but the pic shows red or white, but the description says it's black?  if you buy it from NM, you can return it, while the outlets are final sale

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Cabas-ChYc-Tote-Medium-Totes/prod139790246/p.prod


----------



## hellodiep

This is so pretty, my SA has this at NM tote in yellow, black inside $797 sale. Pm for for info~ I think he can ship


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Thanks, Tiny Turtle!


----------



## girlhasbags

That is a beautiful bag. The color is great thanks for letting me know about the wallet.


----------



## mytwocents

tinyturtle said:


> i was just at the cabazon outlet and saw:
> 
> cabas chyc medium  - chocolate brown, black, and camel
> cabas chyc large - black
> sac de jour large - black handles w/ brown suede
> some clutches - pink, patent black, black, neon yellow
> muse - lots of them! i snagged a large in a gorgeous rich gray
> reversible totes in lots of colors.
> 
> these are the popular styles that i remember.  hope it helps someone!





any particular style for the clutches?
I emailed them before the weekend and the SA never emailed me back. 
Thanks!


----------



## jennified_

mytwocents said:


> any particular style for the clutches?
> I emailed them before the weekend and the SA never emailed me back.
> Thanks!


 
Belle Du Jour in Patent Red and Black.. I just checked!


----------



## mytwocents

jennified_ said:


> Belle Du Jour in Patent Red and Black.. I just checked!





are they 499 typical outlet price?


----------



## jennified_

mytwocents said:


> are they 499 typical outlet price?


 
Yes


----------



## lobelle19

Tarhls said:


> I just received the following from Valerie at YSL Cabazon
> 
> _This is your last chance to get this Amazing OVERSIZE MUSE (STAMPED CROC IN SUEDE)!! THEY ARE CURRENTLY $1,099 LESS 50% OFF!! RETAIL WAS $2,995. PLEASE, DO NOT HESITATE TO CALL ME TO PLACE YOUR ORDER.
> 
> THANK YOU,
> VALERIE
> 
> 
> DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
> 48650 SEMINIOLE DR   SUITE #222   CABAZON CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026   F 951 922 8018
> YSL.COM_


Hi I'm interested on buying the purple is this still available? Thank you!


----------



## lobelle19

girlhasbags said:


> Here she is just as they said originally $2,999.99 marked down to $1049. with 50% off with tax she was an amazing $599.00 REALLY. Isn't she wonderful. The last grey they had. She was meant for me they found her on hiding on a rack in the back.


Hello. I'm interested on the price tag! Is there a way you can give me the SA contact? I'm very interested on buying the green! thank you!


----------



## Tarhls

lobelle19 said:


> Hello. I'm interested on the price tag! Is there a way you can give me the SA contact? I'm very interested on buying the green! thank you!




This is Valerie's email address  valeriegusman@yahoo.com


----------



## girlhasbags

lobelle19 said:


> Hello. I'm interested on the price tag! Is there a way you can give me the SA contact? I'm very interested on buying the green! thank you!


Sorry I just saw your message I called the number above Anthony helped me he was great. I saw the green it was really pretty. Good luck love to know if you get it.


----------



## ferrylights

mytwocents said:


> any particular style for the clutches?
> I emailed them before the weekend and the SA never emailed me back.
> Thanks!


this may be a silly question, but can they ship internationally?


----------



## Zasha

Available at saks, 30% off,
Please PM for SA info


----------



## trangtyna

Zasha said:


> Available at saks, 30% off,
> Please PM for SA info
> View attachment 2634917
> 
> View attachment 2634920
> 
> View attachment 2634921
> 
> View attachment 2634923
> 
> View attachment 2634925
> 
> View attachment 2634928
> 
> View attachment 2634929



can you give me the SA contact?


----------



## trangtyna

shuzbabe said:


> My nm sa has these for up 30% off. Please pm me for sa contact info.
> Pink 4"
> View attachment 2626602
> 
> Chocolate brown 5"
> View attachment 2626603
> 
> View attachment 2626604
> 
> View attachment 2626605
> 
> View attachment 2626606



can u give me the SA contact? thanks


----------



## tinyturtle

my SA from the outlet just got in a medium Sac de Jour in powder blue if anyone wants it!


----------



## inem13

tinyturtle said:


> my SA from the outlet just got in a medium Sac de Jour in powder blue if anyone wants it!


how much is SDJ in outlet ? can i have the sa info . yhx


----------



## ibeblessed

My SA at Saks has these on sale pm me for his contact. Comes in blue black and this plum color.


----------



## nycdiva

ibeblessed said:


> My SA at Saks has these on sale pm me for his contact. Comes in blue black and this plum color.


 tried to PM you.  I am totally interested in the bag


----------



## islandlove

Hello- 
I am looking for a YSL Y Ligne clutch on sale... Has anyone seen any or heard of any? SA info would be appreciated as well! TIA!


----------



## NANI1972

ibeblessed said:


> My SA at Saks has these on sale pm me for his contact. Comes in blue black and this plum color.




Do you know what size? Thanks


----------



## sanch118

ibeblessed said:


> My SA at Saks has these on sale pm me for his contact. Comes in blue black and this plum color.




For how much? And can I have her info?


----------



## candescent

@ibeblessed
Hi, can I have your SAs number and do you know how much those bags cost?


----------



## candescent

ibeblessed said:


> My SA at Saks has these on sale pm me for his contact. Comes in blue black and this plum color.



Hi, can I have your SA's number? My email is nicoleannliaw@hotmail.com Also, do you know how much they cost? Thanks so much.


----------



## ibeblessed

candescent said:


> Hi, can I have your SA's number? My email is nicoleannliaw@hotmail.com Also, do you know how much they cost? Thanks so much.



These all went back to original price he said. But I have one i got for $2023 I'm returning to saks let me know if u want me to hold it for you.
It's a darker brown a little green undertone. This is the larger tote that does not crossbody. Original price $2890


----------



## candescent

tinyturtle said:


> i was just at the cabazon outlet and saw:
> 
> cabas chyc medium  - chocolate brown, black, and camel
> cabas chyc large - black
> sac de jour large - black handles w/ brown suede
> some clutches - pink, patent black, black, neon yellow
> muse - lots of them! i snagged a large in a gorgeous rich gray
> reversible totes in lots of colors.
> 
> these are the popular styles that i remember.  hope it helps someone!



Hi, how much was the cab as chic medium? Were there sac de jours? Can I have your SAs contact? TIA


----------



## chizan8384

Hi ladies,

I'm looking for Y clutch on sale. please let me know  TIA


----------



## id49

chizan8384 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm looking for Y clutch on sale. please let me know  TIA


I saw a Y Clutch in pale blue color at the SLP boutique store in Beverly Center at 30% off.


----------



## mylilsnowy

My SA from ysl outlet store has small red cabas chyc. The dimension is 11"x8.5". Original price: $2350 to $1649. Pm for SA info if u r interested!


----------



## chizan8384

id49 said:


> I saw a Y Clutch in pale blue color at the SLP boutique store in Beverly Center at 30% off.




Thanks for the info


----------



## dd82

If anyone finds a Betty bag in medium. In pink or in blue please let me know. Thanks


----------



## missmoimoi

Not 100% sure if this small bar striped Sac de jour is still available (Holt Renfrew Vancouver) but last week I played around with it.  It's marked down to 1849 cad with another 10% off because the side edges got crimped from being in storage!  Price would be 1664 cad.  Reg price was 2795 I think?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Picked up a beautiful pair of nude patent tribtoos at Saks NYC for $400 with tax today. My SA still has black (the higher ones) for 60% off. PM me for details!


----------



## Ghettoe

girlhasbags said:


> Here is the green. The picture looks darker than the actual bag. I will post the other color



I wish I saw these earlier but any chance these are still available?


----------



## girlhasbags

Ghettoe said:


> I wish I saw these earlier but any chance these are still available?


Sorry the last I heard they were all sold out


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Selfridges sale started today. A few bags on offer


----------



## alice9378

Hi does anyone know sale item for tribute heel for 4' tribute heel is avaliable for size 36.5/37 avaliable ?


----------



## shuzbabe

I'm returning this wallet to Saks. It is on second markdown so the sale price is $230.30 plus tax. Please pm me for sa contact info. Serious buyers only.


----------



## 1DaySoon

@shuzbabe I just sent you a PM


----------



## tuna lala

Went to the YSL boutique in NYC last week and they were having a sale on some shoes - Tribute sandals in lilac, yellow and green. Plenty of pump styles. The Tributes are 40% off, so I'm assuming all shoes are 40% off.


----------



## rclimbing

Planning to return these YSL Tribtoo Pumps back to Saks, sent me the wrong size.  Size 38.5 and cost $371.19.  If you're interested PM me and I will give you my SAs contact information.  Will return back to him after 1pm CST on Saturday.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I just received these tributes that I got on second cut from Saks! Love the color just perfect  Chevy chase Saks still had a pair not sure what size though


----------



## 1DaySoon

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2659640
> 
> 
> I just received these tributes that I got on second cut from Saks! Love the color just perfect  Chevy chase Saks still had a pair not sure what size though



that's an awesome color!

I just went there two days ago and one of the SA's said that they didn't have anymore on sale but one of the other guys said that they did. I could tell that he just did not want to be bothered.


----------



## soleilbrun

New news from valerie. PM me with your e-mail address for pics.

Good Morning,
We just received all these amazing items!! We are very limited in stock so, 
please do not hesitate to call or email me. I am only here until 5:30 so, I 
please ask of you to email me at: valeriegusman@yahoo.com if you miss me at the 
store.


Thank You,
Valerie 



PRICES:
Sac De Jour-$1929
Clutch sky blue-$699 (only two)
Small Chyc Y Line-$1689
Med Chyc Y Line Sky Blue-$1889
Med Black, Cognac and Brown Chyc-$1889
Y Zip Wallets-$449
Y Snap Wallets-$469
Logo Snap wallets-$399
Logo Zip wallets-$379

DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
48650 SEMINIOLE DR   SUITE #222   CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026   F 951 922 8018
YSL.COM


----------



## tuna lala

My friend reported that Saks NYC had a Ligne Y satchel in small cognac on sale around $1160 I believe. Not sure if it's still there but when I was there more than a week ago, they had plenty of Duffel 6's in beige, cognac, dark green and pink. This was with 2nd cut (30%) off) so they came out to under $1000. They had also some clutches, a few metallic long wallets..


----------



## flwrgirl

Does anyone know where I can find the Belle du Jour bag? I have been trying to find one with no luck.


----------



## shoeloverMD

flwrgirl said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Belle du Jour bag? I have been trying to find one with no luck.




Are you looking for the clutch?


----------



## Sunnycalif

My saks as had this bag on sec cut for $12xx. Pm for contact if ready to buy l. Thx


----------



## jennified_

Sunnycalif said:


> My saks as had this bag on sec cut for $12xx. Pm for contact if ready to buy l. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667453


 
Is this the large or petit size?


----------



## flwrgirl

shoeloverMD said:


> Are you looking for the clutch?



Yes


----------



## shoeloverMD

flwrgirl said:


> Yes




Try the outlet at Desert Hills in CA. I just ordered a black matte leather one and they had a brown in stock as well. Ask for Valerie there.The NY outlet at Woodbury Commons said that they would get a shipment in September but didn't know what colors they were getting. Hope this helps! &#128522;


----------



## louboutal

Amuze.com has a flash sale on ysl right now. I just bought the belle de jour clutch!!!


----------



## flwrgirl

shoeloverMD said:


> Try the outlet at Desert Hills in CA. I just ordered a black matte leather one and they had a brown in stock as well. Ask for Valerie there.The NY outlet at Woodbury Commons said that they would get a shipment in September but didn't know what colors they were getting. Hope this helps! &#128522;


That's the one I'm looking for. Did they only have 1?


----------



## shoeloverMD

flwrgirl said:


> That's the one I'm looking for. Did they only have 1?




I'm not completely sure. It seemed like they had more than one, but she didn't specify. It's definitely worth a phone call! Here's the one that I got- I believe it's the large belle du jour with the longer front flap.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ enjoy


----------



## shoeloverMD

hotshot said:


> ^ enjoy




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## flwrgirl

shoeloverMD said:


> I'm not completely sure. It seemed like they had more than one, but she didn't specify. It's definitely worth a phone call! Here's the one that I got- I believe it's the large belle du jour with the longer front flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671485



Thank you kindly for all your help


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I retuned a pair of nude Tribtoo's size 7 to Saks NYC tonight right before closing. I also saw the shoes in an 9, 9.5 and 10. They were thrown in the contemporary shoes. Prices is about $300 with tax.


----------



## NANI1972

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I retuned a pair of nude Tribtoo's size 7 to Saks NYC tonight right before closing. I also saw the shoes in an 9, 9.5 and 10. They were thrown in the contemporary shoes. Prices is about $300 with tax.




What heel height are the 7? Thanks!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

nani1972 said:


> what heel height are the 7? Thanks!



4"


----------



## mo.space

missmoimoi said:


> Not 100% sure if this small bar striped Sac de jour is still available (Holt Renfrew Vancouver) but last week I played around with it.  It's marked down to 1849 cad with another 10% off because the side edges got crimped from being in storage!  Price would be 1664 cad.  Reg price was 2795 I think?



omgg love this and great price, wish it would still be available!!


----------



## niknaks73

Found these babies today! $187.48 Nordstrom Rack!  Additional 25 percent off. Reg $895!


----------



## rclimbing

Omg! Which rack?  That's a great find!


----------



## 1DaySoon

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2676020
> 
> Found these babies today! $187.48 Nordstrom Rack!  Additional 25 percent off. Reg $895!



Which one and can you take a pic of the sticker so we can see if there are anymore. Thanks


----------



## *schmoo*

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2676020
> 
> Found these babies today! $187.48 Nordstrom Rack!  Additional 25 percent off. Reg $895!




You are a lucky ducky. Are those black?


----------



## louboutal

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2676020
> 
> Found these babies today! $187.48 Nordstrom Rack!  Additional 25 percent off. Reg $895!



Congrats! That's amazing!!!! Do you have the sku number? Do you mind posting a screenshot of the tag?


----------



## ochie

Sunnycalif said:


> My saks as had this bag on sec cut for $12xx. Pm for contact if ready to buy l. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667453




Is this bag still available? Can I get your SA Info please.


----------



## niknaks73

Dulles Town Center, Va. Yes, it's black and I ll take a picture if the tag


----------



## anhpham1907

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2676020
> 
> Found these babies today! $187.48 Nordstrom Rack!  Additional 25 percent off. Reg $895!




Great find


----------



## SDvdB

shuzbabe said:


> I'm returning this wallet to Saks. It is on second markdown so the sale price is $230.30 plus tax. Please pm me for sa contact info. Serious buyers only.
> 
> View attachment 2658550


Can you share your SA info?  Is the wallet navy?  Thanks!


----------



## SDvdB

Sunnycalif said:


> My saks as had this bag on sec cut for $12xx. Pm for contact if ready to buy l. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667453


Do you know if still available?  Would like to buy! Thanks!


----------



## niknaks73

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2676020
> 
> Found these babies today! $187.48 Nordstrom Rack!  Additional 25 percent off. Reg $895!







Here is the tag. Sorry it took me long. Tomorrow is the last day of the additional 25 percent off.


----------



## niknaks73

1daysoon said:


> which one and can you take a pic of the sticker so we can see if there are anymore. Thanks


----------



## 1DaySoon

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2677167
> 
> View attachment 2677168



thank you!


----------



## Hedisboy

Guys, could you please share if you know about a sale for the Saint Laurent Classic Duffle 12 in black leather at one of your local shops (especially, if you live in Europe)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## glamorioustasha

louboutal said:


> Amuze.com has a flash sale on ysl right now. I just bought the belle de jour clutch!!!




Did your clutch arrive as yet I'm anxious to know more about amuze.com


----------



## Milky caramel

My ist ysl is a tribute sandals in Cordova from neimans sale from $895 bought for $524.86 total(tax included) and just last month bought a bicolor jane sandals from saks final sale for $311.96 total(tax included ) the jane sandals has a red toe strap and pink ankle strap while the tribute is more of a wine/dark red color


----------



## Milky caramel

Sorry the jane sandals was bought on the 3rd of this month not last month.thanks for letting mii share


----------



## Milky caramel

Just checked for the tribute sandals on neimans website its OC314_X1S7N and the bicolor jane sandals item no on saks is 0459288374882.thanks again.


----------



## shuyinh

shoeloverMD said:


> I'm not completely sure. It seemed like they had more than one, but she didn't specify. It's definitely worth a phone call! Here's the one that I got- I believe it's the large belle du jour with the longer front flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671485


If possible, can you kindly let me know the price for this one? Thanks.


----------



## shuyinh

shuzbabe said:


> I'm returning this wallet to Saks. It is on second markdown so the sale price is $230.30 plus tax. Please pm me for sa contact info. Serious buyers only.
> 
> View attachment 2658550


I cannot use PM and I don't know why. But I would like to know the sa info. Any other way? Thanks.


----------



## shoeloverMD

shuyinh said:


> If possible, can you kindly let me know the price for this one? Thanks.




It was $459. I know they recently got a blue clutch in as well. Don't know if it's still available


----------



## shuyinh

shoeloverMD said:


> It was $459. I know they recently got a blue clutch in as well. Don't know if it's still available




Would you be able to help me and check? Pic and price? Thanks


----------



## shoeloverMD

shuyinh said:


> Would you be able to help me and check? Pic and price? Thanks







It's $459. PM'd you SA info! Hope it helps!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Size 38.5 $322 final sale from Saks


----------



## bagaholic29

lilwickitwitch said:


> Size 38.5 $322 final sale from Saks



Hi, I can't send you a private message - interested in this Tributes, can you pm me the contact details of your Saks SA please? Thanks. 

I am also looking for one in 37 or 37.5 Tributes Final sale, kindly let me know if anyone of you come across one  Thank you.


----------



## 1DaySoon

If anyone knows of an SA with tributes with the lower heel size 38.5 please pm or post here. Thanks


----------



## rclimbing

Looking for the tribute final sale sandal in the lower heel size 38 in blk or nude.  Thanks!


----------



## chency

Saint Laurent , on sale size 37 , sale price $349 reg.$775 heel 5" platform 1" PM if ready to buy.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,
Valerie has new bags. If you'd like pics, PM me your email address. I am not Valerie, just passing along the info.

Hello,
Duffle bags have been finally Marked Down!!! Yay!! We also have received theBlack Leather Bell De Jour Clutch-$459,Royal Blue Patent Bell De Jour Clutch-$459, both the large size. Please, do not hesitate to call me or email me at:valeriegusman@yahoo.com 

Duffle 6 Hr size-$1,079
Duffle 12Hr size-$1,329



DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018
YSL.COM


----------



## tinyturtle

my SA has a purple and blue croc print MUSE 2 bag for $699. also belle de jour clutches and arty rings in different color combos.  i believe the arty ring is $219. sorry, i forgot the price of the clutches.  pm me for SA contact


----------



## monovv

Still waiting for the deal for cabas chic petit


----------



## tinyturtle

hey pond23, i tried to send you my SA's contact, but your inbox is full! please clear your inbox


----------



## pond23

tinyturtle said:


> hey pond23, i tried to send you my SA's contact, but your inbox is full! please clear your inbox


I'm so sorry about that! I just cleared out my Inbox. Thank you in advance for the PM!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,
Valerie has lots of shoes but limited sizes. PM me for pics. I am not Valerie.

We have an amazing selection of our women's shoes! We are limited in sizes so, 
please do not hesitate to call me and place your order. Please, attach picture 
if you are inquiring about a certain style/color. 

Thank You,
Valerie 

DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018
YSL.COM


----------



## love2shop_26

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> Valerie has lots of shoes but limited sizes. PM me for pics. I am not Valerie.
> 
> We have an amazing selection of our women's shoes! We are limited in sizes so,
> please do not hesitate to call me and place your order. Please, attach picture
> if you are inquiring about a certain style/color.
> 
> Thank You,
> Valerie
> 
> DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
> 48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018
> YSL.COM


I wish she had my size in the lavender Tributes.  That's the color I really want.


----------



## soleilbrun

love2shop_26 said:


> I wish she had my size in the lavender Tributes. That's the color I really want.


 
She did not have your size? I have not seen that color on the 'bay or elsewhere. It seems to be quite elusive. Good luck finding it. I'll keep it in my mind. What size do you need?


----------



## jen1030

Hello everyone. i just purchased a blush cassandre tussel shoulder bag from Rue La La, But I found the bag is not 100% new. There's a scratch on the front cover(right above the ysl logo) and the hardware is worn(comes with no plastic covering). I haven't authenticate it yet, will post pics soon. Anyone has the similar experience? 

After reading the post of they sell fake Fendi bags, I'm really worried.... Thank in advance! appreciate your help!


----------



## ElainePG

*For Sale on eBay by trusted tPF Member:*
YSL Oversize Large Dark Brown Chocolate Muse Bubalus Buffalo Leather

MSRP: $1295
BIN: $625
Or Best Offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Oversiz...ubalus-Buffalo-Leather-1295-TPF-/131263602220


----------



## love2shop_26

soleilbrun said:


> She did not have your size? I have not seen that color on the 'bay or elsewhere. It seems to be quite elusive. Good luck finding it. I'll keep it in my mind. What size do you need?



I wear a 35 so it's very hard to find. She only had one in the yellow and I wasn't really feeling the color so I passed.  Thanks for offering tho. I'll just wait for her next email


----------



## _lili_

Does anyone know if the outlets have any scarves from the winter 13/14 season?


----------



## Nikkibaby

Two great YSL bags from a PF'er...

YSL Muse, dark brown, $625 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Oversize-Large-Dark-Brown-Chocolate-Muse-Bubalus-Buffalo-Leather-1295-TPF-/131265612896?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e900a4c60







YSL Easy Y Tote, black, $650 obo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-Leather-Medium-Easy-Y-Tote-Bag-Silver-Hardware-208314-001998-TPF-/141372130593?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ea6f8521


----------



## TIFFANI251

Barneys Warehouse currently has the 6 hour duffel in pink for $799. Act fast if your interested the sale items go pretty quick.....

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/sai...-00505027094570.html?index=0&cgid=womens-bags


----------



## Tarhls

I was at Cabazon YSL outlet yesterday and they have the Downtown black patent croc print in large and small at $650/$550.
They will ship within the USA


----------



## Tarhls




----------



## ngocphan91

Does anyone have SA's contact at the Woodbury outlet? Thanks


----------



## Nolia

Looking for a good deal for Chyc Flap with ghw in a bright, jewel tone colour!! (Blue, red, green, purple)


----------



## love2shop_26

Cabazon outlet has a few Tribtoos and other shoes marked at 70% off retail! I snagged the last pair of patent black in a 35 for $249!


----------



## kcarmona

love2shop_26 said:


> Cabazon outlet has a few Tribtoos and other shoes marked at 70% off retail! I snagged the last pair of patent black in a 35 for $249!




Do you know what the heel height is? Last time I checked they only had 80 but I'm looking for the 105's. Thanks!


----------



## love2shop_26

They had both


----------



## marbella8

love2shop_26 said:


> I wear a 35 so it's very hard to find. She only had one in the yellow and I wasn't really feeling the color so I passed.  Thanks for offering tho. I'll just wait for her next email


Me too! So hard to find my size. That is sooooo weird they are 70%ff, I spoke to her a couple months ago and she said they never go down more, like they used to in the old days. Gotta call today when they open. I have the Tribtoos in black, ans a couple other colors, but can always use another Tribtoo or Tribute, especially since I am trying to sell most of my Louboutins.

Thanks for the sale info and enjoy your new shoes !


----------



## love2shop_26

marbella8 said:


> Me too! So hard to find my size. That is sooooo weird they are 70%ff, I spoke to her a couple months ago and she said they never go down more, like they used to in the old days. Gotta call today when they open. I have the Tribtoos in black, ans a couple other colors, but can always use another Tribtoo or Tribute, especially since I am trying to sell most of my Louboutins.
> 
> Thanks for the sale info and enjoy your new shoes !


Yeah, I was surprised that they're marked down so low! I think the cheapest I ever got from them was a pair of Tributes for $399.  

I hope you find something. I don't know how fast they sold out at that price.


----------



## michelle629

i got today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 for $229 plus tax and 10 shipping 
in cabazon outlet


----------



## kcarmona

I also scored Tribtoos from the outlet today! So happy to get such a classic heel for $249!


----------



## michelle629

kcarmona said:


> I also scored Tribtoos from the outlet today! So happy to get such a classic heel for $249!
> 
> View attachment 2747046




congrats


----------



## kcarmona

michelle629 said:


> congrats




You too!


----------



## marbella8

Just an FYI, cabazon still had a black-patent Tribtoo in a size 35, $249.99. I spoke to David there as of 15 minutes ago. I already have a regular-black pair, so don't need a patent one.

Hope someone here gets them !


----------



## Nanakosasih

Any size 36.5/37 left?


----------



## LVLux

Hello-I am searching for this bag/color-I see that BBS has one for rent but I would love to oonw it-does anyone know what year this color is from & if there is any stock available where I could purchase one? TIA!


----------



## candescent

Hi does anyone know if this bag will go on sale? It's the small sac de jour


----------



## BeautifiedM

Did anyone see a ysl clutch on sale ?


----------



## Treytrey86

kcarmona said:


> I also scored Tribtoos from the outlet today! So happy to get such a classic heel for $249!
> 
> View attachment 2747046



Wow good job on those tribtoos they r beautiful


----------



## ngocphan91

BeautifiedM said:


> Did anyone see a ysl clutch on sale ?




My SA has a bright pink one on sale.


----------



## dorres

ngocphan91 said:


> My SA has a bright pink one on sale.




Can you pls share pics and SA?


----------



## amoriamori

I want a ysl ..


----------



## amoriamori

Do the coloured ones go on sale in England? Thanks!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2677167
> 
> View attachment 2677168


That is a STEAL.  I paid full price for mine!!!  Congrats.


----------



## Kmruss1

Can anyone helpme out on this bag? I wanna ourchase it but don't want to get ripped off. I love YSL but don't know how to verify a authentic one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ed513030


----------



## Kmruss1

Treytrey86 said:


> Wow good job on those tribtoos they r beautiful


 
WOW!! Love those!! Good Job!!


----------



## cuhlee

Kmruss1 said:


> Can anyone helpme out on this bag? I wanna ourchase it but don't want to get ripped off. I love YSL but don't know how to verify a authentic one.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Saint-L...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ed513030


Hey there Kmruss1, that is a beautiful bag! I believe the best place for you is the authentication thread.  Hope that helps! Good luck!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello All,

I have news from Valerie at YSL cabazon.

 We just received these clutches and we are very limited in stock. They are the large size all $459. Please, feel free to contact me tomorrow at 1pm or email me: valeriegusman@yahoo.com

10 ½ by 6H


Valerie 

DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018
YSL.COM


----------



## soleilbrun

News from Valerie.


As the Holidays are approaching our One and Only Amazing Cabas Chyc also known as Y Line are finally here!! We are extremely Limited in these Gorgeous bags but please do not hesitate to contact me:valeriegusman@yahoo.com

Small Grey and Navy-$1749 (9H by 12)
Med Black- $1,929 (11 H by 14 )


Valerie 
DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
48650 SEMINIOLE DR SUITE #222 CABAZON CA 92230
T 951 922 8026 F 951 922 8018
YSL.COM


----------



## bubbleloba

^The cabas chyc has been selling like hot cakes at Cabazon. Just bought a small black and I think they have a few left.


----------



## littlemisscoco

bubbleloba said:


> ^The cabas chyc has been selling like hot cakes at Cabazon. Just bought a small black and I think they have a few left.



Do you mind if I ask how much the small black was? Also, was it the smaller version of the medium bag shown in the above post? That is the one I am looking for. Thanks


----------



## bubbleloba

littlemisscoco said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much the small black was? Also, was it the smaller version of the medium bag shown in the above post? That is the one I am looking for. Thanks



It's a different type of leather - something similar to saffiano leather - and priced at $1,509 w/ tax. Shipping is another $10.


----------



## littlemisscoco

bubbleloba said:


> It's a different type of leather - something similar to saffiano leather - and priced at $1,509 w/ tax. Shipping is another $10.



Wow what a great deal! Thanks so much for the info! And congrats on your new bag! smile1:


----------



## monovv

bubbleloba said:


> It's a different type of leather - something similar to saffiano leather - and priced at $1,509 w/ tax. Shipping is another $10.


Such an amazing price. Could u share the sa?


----------



## bubbleloba

monovv said:


> Such an amazing price. Could u share the sa?



It's Valerie and her info is posted in an earlier post - 951 922 8026. I can't post the email online but you can definitely call and tell her Jessica referred you. I just made my purchase on Tuesday and she's very easy and patient to work with.


----------



## yuernee

looking for a ysl belle du jour in black. anyone?


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Ruelala is on sale for womans hangbags and shoes for 2 days!


----------



## IShoestobehappy

I've been lusting after this too! If you ever come across it on sale please do share. As will I &#128513;


----------



## Mwooden

Has anyone seen the tribute sandals on sale in a size 41 anywhere?


----------



## michelle629

Mwooden said:


> Has anyone seen the tribute sandals on sale in a size 41 anywhere?




yes in cabazon outlets


----------



## Mwooden

michelle629 said:


> yes in cabazon outlets



Thank you! I'm going to give them a call !!!


----------



## sambajuice09

Im taking a trip to New York for Christmas & was wondering if anyone could point be in the direction of a ysl outlet or any place with good sales.  Hoping to score a much needed handbag.


Thanks


----------



## rclimbing

sambajuice09 said:


> Im taking a trip to New York for Christmas & was wondering if anyone could point be in the direction of a ysl outlet or any place with good sales.  Hoping to score a much needed handbag.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Woodbury Commons is a great outlet.  They use to have a Chanel outlet unfortunately it closed down.


----------



## sambajuice09

Thanks.  I'll look it up so we can make a trip out there.  Bummer the chanel closed down.


----------



## Laurensiavh

Hey guys,

I want to find black or nude or red tribute sandal on sale???


Please help!!!


----------



## Laurensiavh

shoeloverMD said:


> Try the outlet at Desert Hills in CA. I just ordered a black matte leather one and they had a brown in stock as well. Ask for Valerie there.The NY outlet at Woodbury Commons said that they would get a shipment in September but didn't know what colors they were getting. Hope this helps! &#128522;


Hi, I'm new at this, just saw this threads. So is it safe to order from SA from the dessert hills outlet? I want to find clutch and tribute sandal as well.


----------



## michelle629

Laurensiavh said:


> Hi, I'm new at this, just saw this threads. So is it safe to order from SA from the dessert hills outlet? I want to find clutch and tribute sandal as well.




i ordered few times from Valerie she is very nice and helpful 
but u have to know ur exact size because no returns 
good luck


----------



## Laurensiavh

michelle629 said:


> i ordered few times from Valerie she is very nice and helpful
> but u have to know ur exact size because no returns
> good luck


Oh that's nice! May I know how to pay? does she use paypal? and how fast is the shipping?


Thanks! I just emailed her today and she replied too


----------



## michelle629

Laurensiavh said:


> Oh that's nice! May I know how to pay? does she use paypal? and how fast is the shipping?
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just emailed her today and she replied too




credit cards and shipping $12


----------



## sambajuice09

michelle629 said:


> credit cards and shipping $12


I was also wondering if Valerie was a good source.  I came across her email on the thread but I wasn't sure if it was legit or someone just trying to sell replicas.  I had a bad experience in the past so Im skeptical sometimes.  Good to know there are some good sources out there.


----------



## michelle629

sambajuice09 said:


> I was also wondering if Valerie was a good source.  I came across her email on the thread but I wasn't sure if it was legit or someone just trying to sell replicas.  I had a bad experience in the past so Im skeptical sometimes.  Good to know there are some good sources out there.




you can call store directly  saint laurent in cabazon


----------



## pandoracsx

anyone seen the black or cobalt patent tribute sandals in a 36.5 at any outlets? looking for the higher heel height. thanks!


----------



## sambajuice09

michelle629 said:


> you can call store directly  saint laurent in cabazon


thanks.  will do


----------



## rhymemiao

looking for this color&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;is there anyone know that if there is any discount of it? Size small


----------



## JuneJuneLam

sambajuice09 said:


> I was also wondering if Valerie was a good source.  I came across her email on the thread but I wasn't sure if it was legit or someone just trying to sell replicas.  I had a bad experience in the past so Im skeptical sometimes.  Good to know there are some good sources out there.



May I have her email contact?


----------



## jingcao

bubbleloba said:


> It's a different type of leather - something similar to saffiano leather - and priced at $1,509 w/ tax. Shipping is another $10.



Thanks for sharing, the black one looks like new style, does it hold good shape please?

Thanks.


----------



## Laurensiavh

Hello everyone, is Valerie is going to have any Black Friday Sale in Cabezon store???


----------



## mytwocents

Saint laurent hasn't really put many or any bags on sale on any of the big sites. Anyone know if they go on sale later or if they just aren't going on sale?


----------



## cuhlee

I saw on one of the Deals & Steals threads that they were 40% off at Barney's yesterday! I believe it was in store only, and may have been yesterday only. Good luck!!


----------



## girlhasbags

Laurensiavh said:


> Hello everyone, is Valerie is going to have any Black Friday Sale in Cabezon store???




I was there last night they didn't have much. A few shoes I scored a pair of black patent Mary Janes for $79 on the rack that had a few sizes only (they were 80% off).


----------



## lavy

Saks had some duffles on sale on line this morning, the Duffle 3 in red and duffle 12 in black


----------



## lavy

Also a ton of duffles on sale at barneys.com


----------



## anitalilac

mytwocents said:


> Saint laurent hasn't really put many or any bags on sale on any of the big sites. Anyone know if they go on sale later or if they just aren't going on sale?



Was wondering the same. I am wanting to get the Medium Bucket bag in Blue from Saks or Mytheresa or any other colors...love the look of it


----------



## Straight-Laced

Black Rider bucket medium size on sale at far fetch.  Extra 20% off sale price for a limited time with code *x201DEC14*

http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...-item-10614853.aspx?storeid=9341&ffref=lp_27_


----------



## madam M

Hi everyone

Im looking for 
classic small monogram satchel or TASSEL satchel in black. Pleas let me know if anyone would see it on sale


----------



## k5ml3k

Straight-Laced said:


> Black Rider bucket medium size on sale at far fetch.  Extra 20% off sale price for a limited time with code *x201DEC14*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...-item-10614853.aspx?storeid=9341&ffref=lp_27_




Was the code just for yesterday? Tia!


----------



## Straight-Laced

k5ml3k said:


> Was the code just for yesterday? Tia!



I think so, yes.


----------



## k5ml3k

Straight-Laced said:


> I think so, yes.




Aw ok, thank you!


----------



## love2shop_26

Sale is now up online which means it should also be at the boutiques:  http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sale_section


----------



## 1DaySoon

OFF SAKS has scarves on sale for 89.99 plus %40 off

code: HOLIDAYFF


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all! News from Valerie.

Happy Holidays to you all!!

 We have received a lot of Amazing items just in time for the Holidays!!  We are low on shoes and clothing  but I can send pictures of accessories and Handbags. Please, feel free to contact me: valeriegusman@yahoo.com or find me on WECHAT: ValerieGusmanYSL or even WhatsApp: ValerieYSL





Have an Amazing Day and Happy Holidays to you once againJ





Valerie





DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS

48650 SEMINIOLE DR   SUITE #222   CABAZON CA 92230

T 951 922 8026   F 951 922 8018

YSL.COM


----------



## mytwocents

ysl.com has sale stuff up. Not many bags though. I don't get it, why aren't the chevron totes on sale? They are pretending they are classics and don't go on sale but they just came out last year and were seasonal. Lol as you can tell I want one (beige or navy blue).


----------



## befrank

Small Cabas monogram in black at Overstock.com $1999 http://www.overstock.com/#/9673158/product.html


----------



## Mouldie

Large Sac de jour in Grey on Farfetch for half price http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...-item-10704525.aspx?storeid=9467&ffref=lp_23_ 

TBH I've never seen a Sac de jour so cheap and especially not a monotone one.


----------



## Sakuracherry

Some cabas chycs are on sale on Ideel. Extra 25% off today! I would buy one if I hadn't just bought another bag.

http://www.ideel.com/invite/miginnyc


----------



## missmoimoi

Dwntwn Winners in Vancouver 1499 cad - mini croc Sac de Jour in oxblood


----------



## cwxx

not as eye popping a deal as the grey farfetch one but camel/tan colored large SDJ on tjmaxx website for 2499 - no 'almost gone' sign so they probably have multiples, so could possibly go into clearance later on or show up in stores too

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...42921&categoryId=cat830011p&colorId=NS1003452

missmoimoi - I think you have the most amazing winners location, where do they get their stock from?? (esp the current season givenchy bags)


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

missmoimoi said:


> Dwntwn Winners in Vancouver 1499 cad - mini croc Sac de Jour in oxblood


pretty SDJ


----------



## missmoimoi

cwxx said:


> not as eye popping a deal as the grey farfetch one but camel/tan colored large SDJ on tjmaxx website for 2499 - no 'almost gone' sign so they probably have multiples, so could possibly go into clearance later on or show up in stores too
> 
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...42921&categoryId=cat830011p&colorId=NS1003452
> 
> missmoimoi - I think you have the most amazing winners location, where do they get their stock from?? (esp the current season givenchy bags)


 

I know, right?  The previous SDJ was a large navy and it was 1999 cad.  I'm not in retail so I don't understand how this works - who is supplying our Winners?  Is it a particular Western Region Buyer who's "on the ball" to pick up these items?  Lord only knows, there is a market because the choice items show up and they get snatched up fast.  If only I could win a giant jackpot Lotto Max - I dream big


----------



## missmoimoi

cwxx said:


> not as eye popping a deal as the grey farfetch one but camel/tan colored large SDJ on tjmaxx website for 2499 - no 'almost gone' sign so they probably have multiples, so could possibly go into clearance later on or show up in stores too
> 
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...42921&categoryId=cat830011p&colorId=NS1003452
> 
> missmoimoi - I think you have the most amazing winners location, where do they get their stock from?? (esp the current season givenchy bags)



I almost forgot - they also got a small beige SDJ which was 1699 I think???  No matter, it's in the past and I didn't get any SDJ bag.


----------



## befrank

Small Black Cabas ChYc on Gilt.com $1712, take an additional 30% off with code gifts30. Final price ~$1200. Only 1 left. You have to use search feature to find it.


----------



## yopper

Oversized muse with receipt

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YSL-Yve...rint-Suede-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/171585987920


----------



## missmoimoi

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2659640
> 
> 
> I just received these tributes that I got on second cut from Saks! Love the color just perfect  Chevy chase Saks still had a pair not sure what size though



LOVE this picture - your tributes and leggings!  Is this milk chocolate or muddy taupe irl?  Your stella is a great colour too


----------



## quinn13

Blue Baby Sac de Jour on Tradesy $764.50

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/yves-saint-laurent-shoulder-bag-blue-1338439/?tref=category


----------



## marwaaa

No more pm's please



Saks PA on sale for $1113

First person to PM will get SA info


----------



## marwaaa

No more pm's please 



marwaaa said:


> Saks PA on sale for $1113
> 
> First person to PM will get SA info
> 
> View attachment 2843933


----------



## tam12

I was at the ysl outlet at cabazon yesterday and they had a few belle du jour clutches and some cabas chyc purses. They had a small black cabas chyc grainy leather purse for about $1580 and some in the older style with stitching in both brown and gray for about $1800. Might want to call and see if they're still there if you're interested!


----------



## thefinchster

How much for the belle du jour clutches?


----------



## tam12

thefinchster said:


> How much for the belle du jour clutches?




They recently went up in price (used to be ~$450) but I can't remember the exact number now. I think they are around $550 though.


----------



## jingcao

tam12 said:


> I was at the ysl outlet at cabazon yesterday and they had a few belle du jour clutches and some cabas chyc purses. They had a small black cabas chyc grainy leather purse for about $1580 and some in the older style with stitching in both brown and gray for about $1800. Might want to call and see if they're still there if you're interested!


Do you have the SA contact info please?

Thanks,


----------



## tam12

jingcao said:


> Do you have the SA contact info please?
> 
> I didn't get the name of one when I was there, but a few people on the forum have had good response from Valerie at the outlet. Info is below. I hear she is quick to respond or you can call the outlet directly too!
> 
> valeriegusman@yahoo.com
> 
> DESERT HILLS PREMIUM OUTLETS
> 48650 SEMINIOLE DR   SUITE #222   CABAZON CA 92230
> T 951 922 8026


----------



## jingcao

Thank you so much for your information.
Have a nice day.


----------



## thefinchster

Went to Desert Hills/Cabazon outlet over the weekend and the Belle du Jours are now $520. There were only two colors available, blue and neon yellow, both in patent leather.


----------



## Savtse27

SDJ Large in Black for 2499.99 

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...-Sac-De-Jour-Bag/1000042970?colorId=NS1003537


----------



## Fi321

SDJ small in Light Turquoise on Tradesy for $2170

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/yves-s...rand-new-bag-satchel-light-turquoise-1657367/


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know if this ever went on sale?


----------



## chency

Saks having some kind of sale.  PM for SA info.


----------



## assiedification

Anyone knows if i can still get the discontinued YSL ARTY RINGS anywhere?? I'm looking for a few more to complete my collection! Will SAs be able to source for them?


----------



## kcarmona

Scored this suede Betty at the Cabazon outlet for $700! &#128525;






Retail is $1550


----------



## kcarmona

assiedification said:


> Anyone knows if i can still get the discontinued YSL ARTY RINGS anywhere?? I'm looking for a few more to complete my collection! Will SAs be able to source for them?




I would try the outlet in Cali, they usually have a few. And I scored mine for $99!


----------



## littlemisscoco

kcarmona said:


> Scored this suede Betty at the Cabazon outlet for $700! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2875952
> 
> View attachment 2875953
> 
> 
> Retail is $1550




Jealous! You always get the best stuff!! Congrats on your new addition!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## kcarmona

littlemisscoco said:


> Jealous! You always get the best stuff!! Congrats on your new addition!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;




Thanks so much!! &#128129;


----------



## thefinchster

kcarmona said:


> I would try the outlet in Cali, they usually have a few. And I scored mine for $99!



What are the sizes like? They were 5 and 6s the last time I checked with Desert Hills


----------



## 1DaySoon

Has anyone seen any tributes on sale?


----------



## kcarmona

thefinchster said:


> What are the sizes like? They were 5 and 6s the last time I checked with Desert Hills




What size are you looking for? They had a lot of 4's when I was looking. That's my size.


----------



## gazelle1991

Ladies, I have a question. There are no ysl outlets near me. Can I call and have them ship the items to me if there are some available that I am interested in?


----------



## deltalady

gazelle1991 said:


> Ladies, I have a question. There are no ysl outlets near me. Can I call and have them ship the items to me if there are some available that I am interested in?



Yes. I've done it twice.


----------



## gazelle1991

deltalady said:


> Yes. I've done it twice.




Nice. good to know. i will need to start doing that.


----------



## kcarmona

gazelle1991 said:


> Ladies, I have a question. There are no ysl outlets near me. Can I call and have them ship the items to me if there are some available that I am interested in?




PMed you!


----------



## gazelle1991

kcarmona said:


> PMed you!




Thank you! i just order a belle du jour clutch from the outlet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I was so tempted to go with the red since i had a black woc from chanel, but decided that i will get more use out of the black.

I was also tempted to get the small navy cabas chyc but really wanted it in black so i passed on that one. The pic the SA took of the navy look more black to me so i was so excited. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Unfortunately, the SA told me it looks more navy blue like this in person


----------



## maisroma

chency said:


> Saks having some kind of sale.  PM for SA info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2874625
> View attachment 2874626
> View attachment 2874628
> View attachment 2874629



Where?


----------



## bluekylie

Does anyone know if i can purchase a Belle de jour (is that what they're called ?!) available to ship to australia? Have they discontinued this style?


----------



## Mouldie

bluekylie said:


> Does anyone know if i can purchase a Belle de jour (is that what they're called ?!) available to ship to australia? Have they discontinued this style?



Hi bluekylie, no its not discontinued. There's a shop at Adelaide called thestyleset.com that sells SLP. They currently have 2 belle de jours (patent blue and silver) for $1049 AUD and they ship all around Aust. I shop around and compare prices and theirs are reasonable. I've purchased a y clutch from them before. I'm on my phone so don't know which state you're from, but check them out. They can also tell you what's coming if you are after a particular colour.


----------



## Mwooden

gazelle1991 said:


> Thank you! i just order a belle du jour clutch from the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877271
> 
> View attachment 2877272
> 
> 
> I was so tempted to go with the red since i had a black woc from chanel, but decided that i will get more use out of the black.
> 
> I was also tempted to get the small navy cabas chyc but really wanted it in black so i passed on that one. The pic the SA took of the navy look more black to me so i was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877274
> 
> Unfortunately, the SA told me it looks more navy blue like this in person
> View attachment 2877273


 
They have the black clutch in ! Goodie!


----------



## haroobommi

Mwooden said:


> They have the black clutch in ! Goodie!




At cabazon?


----------



## gazelle1991

haroobommi said:


> At cabazon?




yes at cabazon


----------



## haroobommi

gazelle1991 said:


> yes at cabazon




Are they still 500?


----------



## gazelle1991

the clutch? yes under $500. $450 or 460 i think


----------



## thefinchster

haroobommi said:


> Are they still 500?



They are currently $520. I just bought one 3 weeks ago.


----------



## LilyT

gazelle1991 said:


> Thank you! i just order a belle du jour clutch from the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877271
> 
> View attachment 2877272
> 
> 
> I was so tempted to go with the red since i had a black woc from chanel, but decided that i will get more use out of the black.
> 
> I was also tempted to get the small navy cabas chyc but really wanted it in black so i passed on that one. The pic the SA took of the navy look more black to me so i was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877274
> 
> Unfortunately, the SA told me it looks more navy blue like this in person
> View attachment 2877273



Which location?


----------



## littlemisscoco

gazelle1991 said:


> Thank you! i just order a belle du jour clutch from the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877271
> 
> View attachment 2877272
> 
> 
> I was so tempted to go with the red since i had a black woc from chanel, but decided that i will get more use out of the black.
> 
> I was also tempted to get the small navy cabas chyc but really wanted it in black so i passed on that one. The pic the SA took of the navy look more black to me so i was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877274
> 
> Unfortunately, the SA told me it looks more navy blue like this in person
> View attachment 2877273




Ooh I've been looking for a navy bag. Would you mind sharing the price? &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## gazelle1991

LilyT said:


> Which location?




Cabazon CA


----------



## gazelle1991

littlemisscoco said:


> ooh i've been looking for a navy bag. Would you mind sharing the price? &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;




$1739. PM me if you need the SA information.


----------



## Nene1819

Omg! I'm so freaking excited!!! Please !!! Help ladies which color should I get of the Belle de Jour? Red, black or the nudish color. Also does anyone know if the nudish one matches the Pigalle by CL? I've been searching for this clutch at an affordable cost for about 2 years!!!!


----------



## gazelle1991

black is easy to match. red offers a pop of color. i bought the black one but then my brother convinced me to also get the red one so now i have 2


----------



## thefinchster

Nene1819 said:


> Omg! I'm so freaking excited!!! Please !!! Help ladies which color should I get of the Belle de Jour? Red, black or the nudish color. Also does anyone know if the nudish one matches the Pigalle by CL? I've been searching for this clutch at an affordable cost for about 2 years!!!!



I considered the nude too but in person, the shade isn't that nice. It looks more like a dark mustard-y nude.


----------



## Nene1819

Thanks ladies! I'm crossing the nude out. I would love to have both as well, but I've been indulging too much. I know I'd get more out of the black, but I just got a red pump. Decisions decisions!! I'll make up my mind during the rings while calling in my order ; )


----------



## sisira

I got the red!! It's gorgeous! It's always easy to find a black clutch but not as easy for red....that's why I got the red


----------



## Milky caramel

sisira said:


> I got the red!! It's gorgeous! It's always easy to find a black clutch but not as easy for red....that's why I got the red


Very nice.i have the belle du jour clutch in red patent leather. A nice pop of color u can always find a black clutch easily. Good choice, enjoy it.


----------



## haroobommi

Milky caramel said:


> Very nice.i have the belle du jour clutch in red patent leather. A nice pop of color u can always find a black clutch easily. Good choice, enjoy it.




Can you post photos? I would love to seee


----------



## Milky caramel

haroobommi said:


> Can you post photos? I would love to seee


Sorry dear I'm currently overseas don't have the clutch here with me.


----------



## sisira

Here is the red one...


----------



## gazelle1991

sisira said:


> Here is the red one...




Is this the large or small size? Im waiting for my red to come in the mail and have no idea how big it will be.


----------



## sisira

I didn't see any other sizes but it's a big sized clutch


----------



## sisira

The color isn't accurate here but this might give u a better idea for size...


----------



## cristincline

gazelle1991 said:


> Cabazon CA




I have been DYING to get my hands on a BDJ for so long - I'm located in WA, though, can anyone tell me what the process or etiquette is for ordering one from the outlet? Can I just call and ask to have one shipped to my home? Thank you so much! I'm so (tentatively) excited


----------



## sisira

Yes you can! My sister in law wantex me a yellow clutch..i sent her pics from the store, she calked the sa with her cc info and he mailed it to her in cali! Pm me and I'll give u my sales associates number!


----------



## sisira

Excuse typos above...been a long day


----------



## thefinchster

cristincline said:


> I have been DYING to get my hands on a BDJ for so long - I'm located in WA, though, can anyone tell me what the process or etiquette is for ordering one from the outlet? Can I just call and ask to have one shipped to my home? Thank you so much! I'm so (tentatively) excited



Yup. You can call into either Cabazon or Woodbury and they'll ship the item you want to you. They're really nice about it and will text you photos of stock as well so you know what you're getting. If you need a SA, shoot me a message


----------



## gazelle1991

sisira said:


> The color isn't accurate here but this might give u a better idea for size...




Thank you for the info. I received the black one today and wow it is huge! bigger than my chanel m/l. still waiting for the red that should come tomorrow.


----------



## janie2002

For all the bdj owners, is there any special care or products youll be using for this purse. The leather is so soft and delicate


----------



## cristincline

gazelle1991 said:


> Thank you for the info. I received the black one today and wow it is huge! bigger than my chanel m/l. still waiting for the red that should come tomorrow.




I'm in the process of ordering a black BDJ now - would you be willing to share the dimensions of it? &#128584; I suppose that's something I should have asked the SA about, haha. Thank you so much!


----------



## janie2002

6 1/2"H x 11"W x 1 1/2"D , it's a pretty big size clutch


----------



## sisira

My ysl sa has these wallets ..189 for zip. 199 for snap. Pm for sa info


----------



## ngocphan91

sisira said:


> My ysl sa has these wallets ..189 for zip. 199 for snap. Pm for sa info




Sent you a message


----------



## girlhasbags

ngocphan91 said:


> Sent you a message



Are these at Cabazon?


----------



## ngocphan91

girlhasbags said:


> Are these at Cabazon?




I am not sure. Sisira sent me the SA's contact


----------



## cesia1004

sisira said:


> My ysl sa has these wallets ..189 for zip. 199 for snap. Pm for sa info


Sent you a message!


----------



## sisira

Pmed you back!


----------



## Sandi.el

Anyone know if there's a YSL outlet out on the east coast of the U.S?


----------



## kitsune

gazelle1991 said:


> Thank you! i just order a belle du jour clutch from the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877271
> 
> View attachment 2877272
> 
> 
> I was so tempted to go with the red since i had a black woc from chanel, but decided that i will get more use out of the black.
> 
> I was also tempted to get the small navy cabas chyc but really wanted it in black so i passed on that one. The pic the SA took of the navy look more black to me so i was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877274
> 
> Unfortunately, the SA told me it looks more navy blue like this in person
> View attachment 2877273



How much was the BDJ clutch? Can u PM me ur SA info? Thank you


----------



## bbcakes

I've been reading through the last several pages of this thread and can't seem to find info on the Sac du jour. Can anyone tell me which dept stores had these on sale this past sale season? How much % off at dept stores vs boutique? I'm specifically looking for the SDJ in nano size. Thanks so much for any intel!


----------



## tinyturtle

went to Cabazon outlet and spotted the following:

lots of Sac de Jours in the large size - nude, green, and maybe black
Cabas Chyc (older version) in medium (no strap) and small size (w/ strap) - tobacco, black and a black color in a similar leather as the Prada saffiano leathers
lots of Muse 2 bags in medium and small size - nude, blue, black and some other colors i can't remember
Betty bags
Muse bags in gray - small and large size

pm me for SA info


----------



## Lawseenai

tinyturtle said:


> went to Cabazon outlet and spotted the following:
> 
> 
> 
> lots of Sac de Jours in the large size - nude, green, and maybe black
> 
> Cabas Chyc (older version) in medium (no strap) and small size (w/ strap) - tobacco, black and a black color in a similar leather as the Prada saffiano leathers
> 
> lots of Muse 2 bags in medium and small size - nude, blue, black and some other colors i can't remember
> 
> Betty bags
> 
> Muse bags in gray - small and large size
> 
> 
> 
> pm me for SA info




Did you see any wallets and pumps ? Thx!


----------



## Nene1819

tinyturtle said:


> went to Cabazon outlet and spotted the following:
> 
> 
> 
> lots of Sac de Jours in the large size - nude, green, and maybe black
> 
> Cabas Chyc (older version) in medium (no strap) and small size (w/ strap) - tobacco, black and a black color in a similar leather as the Prada saffiano leathers
> 
> lots of Muse 2 bags in medium and small size - nude, blue, black and some other colors i can't remember
> 
> Betty bags
> 
> Muse bags in gray - small and large size
> 
> 
> 
> pm me for SA info




Did you see any shoes? I'm interested in a pair of tributes.


----------



## wobertow

Amuze.com has a bunch of bdj and duffles (plus other designers) on sale.  Has anyone bought fr this website before? How was your experience? Thanks!!


----------



## cristincline

Finally was able to place my order from the Cabazon outlet today - my beautiful BDJ should arrive at its new home in 5-7 business days &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; so excited to share my new baby on here! Would never have happened without the help of you guys! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lawseenai

cristincline said:


> Finally was able to place my order from the Cabazon outlet today - my beautiful BDJ should arrive at its new home in 5-7 business days &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; so excited to share my new baby on here! Would never have happened without the help of you guys! &#10084;&#65039;




Congrats! What color did you pick? Are they at $500 now?


----------



## cristincline

Lawseenai said:


> Congrats! What color did you pick? Are they at $500 now?




Black, it's exactly what I've been searching for &#128513; they're $459 and charged me $10 to ship. No sales tax either!


----------



## kitsune

cristincline said:


> Black, it's exactly what I've been searching for &#128513; they're $459 and charged me $10 to ship. No sales tax either!



Where are you located? I didnt ask my total cost but Im curious to see if I didnt get charged as well


----------



## Lawseenai

cristincline said:


> Black, it's exactly what I've been searching for &#128513; they're $459 and charged me $10 to ship. No sales tax either!




Can't wait for your reveal! Congrats!


----------



## cristincline

Lawseenai said:


> Can't wait for your reveal! Congrats!




Thank you! So excited!


----------



## cristincline

kitsune said:


> Where are you located? I didnt ask my total cost but Im curious to see if I didnt get charged as well




Seattle, WA area  I'm from Oregon, where there is no sales tax, so I figured it would just be added in to my total, but the SA said twice that it wouldn't be taxed. Which is just fine in my book


----------



## thefinchster

Sandi.el said:


> Anyone know if there's a YSL outlet out on the east coast of the U.S?



Yes, there's one at Woodbury Outlets in NY.


----------



## thefinchster

cristincline said:


> Black, it's exactly what I've been searching for &#128513; they're $459 and charged me $10 to ship. No sales tax either!



What?! I bought one in December from Cabazon for $529 + tax -_-


----------



## Nene1819

Does anyone know if either of the outlets sales the ysl tribute sandal?


----------



## stacestall

Would any of you consider getting a large smooth black SDJ at TJMaxx for 2299 from 3290 a true deal? It's been one of my HG bags but I wasn't planning on buying it this year but this is my first time seeing it in store on sale so I wasn't sure if I should jump on it or wait for a better deal &#128513;


----------



## little_j

Hi all, anyone know of places to buy a BDJ clutch in any color (pref black/beige/red) online? I'm from Australia so it would need to a place where they have international shipping. Am dying to have one to wear to an upcoming wedding. Please share if you know of any places  I will be forever grateful!


----------



## kitsune

little_j said:


> Hi all, anyone know of places to buy a BDJ clutch in any color (pref black/beige/red) online? I'm from Australia so it would need to a place where they have international shipping. Am dying to have one to wear to an upcoming wedding. Please share if you know of any places  I will be forever grateful!



The outlet in cabazon ships internationally.. i think they said 50 dollars.. dont know about being taxed though


----------



## cristincline

thefinchster said:


> What?! I bought one in December from Cabazon for $529 + tax -_-




Oh my gosh! How bizarre! Did you have it shipped or were you able to buy it in person?


----------



## thefinchster

cristincline said:


> Oh my gosh! How bizarre! Did you have it shipped or were you able to buy it in person?



I bought it in person. They said it was reduced for black Friday and in December, "Paris raised the price", then decided to reduce it again. Feeling a slight buyer's remorse for being hasty and buying in December!


----------



## rkhan1979

thefinchster said:


> Yup. You can call into either Cabazon or Woodbury and they'll ship the item you want to you. They're really nice about it and will text you photos of stock as well so you know what you're getting. If you need a SA, shoot me a message


hi please pm me ur says number or email?


----------



## rkhan1979

thefinchster said:


> I bought it in person. They said it was reduced for black Friday and in December, "Paris raised the price", then decided to reduce it again. Feeling a slight buyer's remorse for being hasty and buying in December!


I'm sorry typo. SA's number is what i meant


----------



## JWiseman

stacestall said:


> Would any of you consider getting a large smooth black SDJ at TJMaxx for 2299 from 3290 a true deal? It's been one of my HG bags but I wasn't planning on buying it this year but this is my first time seeing it in store on sale so I wasn't sure if I should jump on it or wait for a better deal &#128513;



I think it's a fantastic deal. That's $1,000 off (30%), which is about average for an after season discount. Typically brands end-of-season sales are about 30% off the full price and I know the large SDJ is around that $2,300 range at the outlets. I'm hoping to pick one up tomorrow at the SL outlet in my area. I would jump on it as they're selling for more pre-loved on ebay and various resellers.


----------



## missmoimoi

Dwntwn winners but both bags are scuffed


----------



## MP1212

Just ordered my belle de jour clutch last night!! I am over the moon excited! $459 from the outlet! Thanks all for the heads up on such a great deal!!


----------



## ngocphan91

missmoimoi said:


> Dwntwn winners but both bags are scuffed
> View attachment 2906430




Do you know if they ship to the US? Thank you!&#128522;


----------



## Lawseenai

MP1212 said:


> Just ordered my belle de jour clutch last night!! I am over the moon excited! $459 from the outlet! Thanks all for the heads up on such a great deal!!




I also got my red belle de jour from the outlet!!! Yay!


----------



## MP1212

Lawseenai said:


> I also got my red belle de jour from the outlet!!! Yay!


Congrats!!! I wish I could get the red too!! It's so beautiful! I was tempted to purchase both the red and the fuschia but had to restrain myself haha


----------



## Lawseenai

MP1212 said:


> Congrats!!! I wish I could get the red too!! It's so beautiful! I was tempted to purchase both the red and the fuschia but had to restrain myself haha




I thought about the Fuchsia too ... It's so vibrant and adds a nice pop of color! Congrats!


----------



## missmoimoi

ngocphan91 said:


> Do you know if they ship to the US? Thank you!&#128522;



Hi there!  No, I don't think they are a full service retail store 

Both bags are still there.  They lowered the price on the black duffel $1350 red sticker but the small navy cabas is $1699 (I think??)


----------



## ngocphan91

missmoimoi said:


> Hi there!  No, I don't think they are a full service retail store
> 
> Both bags are still there.  They lowered the price on the black duffel $1350 red sticker but the small navy cabas is $1699 (I think??)




Thank you I think the duffle here is around $1100 at the outlet. But that cabas is beautiful &#128584;


----------



## cristincline

My BDJ came in today!!! So excited to show everyone on here... &#128584;


----------



## Wonderbag

Hi, does anyone knows if buying Saint Laurent bag is cheaper in London or Italy or Paris please? I'm going to these 3 countries and would love to get the best deal with VAT refund


----------



## Wonderbag

Hi, does anyone knows if buying a Saint Laurent bag is cheaper in London or Italy or Paris please?  I'm going to these 3 countries and would love to get the best deal especially with VAT refund


----------



## tuowei

kitsune said:


> The outlet in cabazon ships internationally.. i think they said 50 dollars.. dont know about being taxed though



Hi Kitsune,

So excited to hear they ship internationally now! I tried buying a Roady from Australia last year and they wouldn't ship. Do you have the SA's details please?


----------



## Ursula78

Saint Laurent, Cabazon, CA
+1(951) 922-8025

Got the number from Yelp and called last Saturday and was able to talk to John. He was very very helpful. Gave him my cp and he sent me pictures of the items I was asking about.


----------



## cristincline

Ursula78 said:


> Saint Laurent, Cabazon, CA
> 
> +1(951) 922-8025
> 
> 
> 
> Got the number from Yelp and called last Saturday and was able to talk to John. He was very very helpful. Gave him my cp and he sent me pictures of the items I was asking about.




I got my belle du jour through John. I'd recommend him to anyone. He was sooo helpful and lovely to work with!


----------



## khriseeee

Does the cabazon outlet have an email address? I'm interested in the older cabas chyc!!


----------



## ngocphan91

khriseeee said:


> Does the cabazon outlet have an email address? I'm interested in the older cabas chyc!!




I think you should call directly. They do have the old cabas in camel, black and grey I believe. Good luck


----------



## khriseeee

Sooo i had my sister call the number posted above and it was a private residence!!!! The lady said she got a lot of calls from people thinking they were getting to the valentino outlet. If anyone has the right number pls pm me


----------



## missrachee

khriseeee said:


> Sooo i had my sister call the number posted above and it was a private residence!!!! The lady said she got a lot of calls from people thinking they were getting to the valentino outlet. If anyone has the right number pls pm me


I think this is the number  (951) 922-8026


----------



## legaldiva

I'm searching for a red Sac de Jour ... is this bag & color too new to be found at a steal anywhere, or have others had luck with this one?


----------



## Ursula78

legaldiva said:


> I'm searching for a red Sac de Jour ... is this bag & color too new to be found at a steal anywhere, or have others had luck with this one?




When I called last week they only have the Black Large SDJ. Was looking for Red SDJ too and ended with the BDJ clutch


----------



## Ursula78

The BDJ I got from YSL Cabazon through SA John


----------



## JWiseman

legaldiva said:


> I'm searching for a red Sac de Jour ... is this bag & color too new to be found at a steal anywhere, or have others had luck with this one?



I was at Woodbury outlet 2 weeks ago (I know, that's a while for outlets) and they had a red Large. Also, orange. I'm not sure if they still have it but it's worth a call. Best of luck.


----------



## legaldiva

JWiseman said:


> I was at Woodbury outlet 2 weeks ago (I know, that's a while for outlets) and they had a red Large. Also, orange. I'm not sure if they still have it but it's worth a call. Best of luck.




Thank you!!


----------



## lvusr1

Anyone know the price of the Large SDJ at the outlets?


----------



## JWiseman

lvusr1 said:


> Anyone know the price of the Large SDJ at the outlets?



If I recall correctly it's $2,199. I'm not exactly sure as I didn't get one bc the didn't have the color I wanted.


----------



## mjr100

Thank you for all your suggestions


----------



## luxurista

Do they have Nano SDJ at the outlets?


----------



## cristincline

Silly little photo I took for my Instagram featuring the BDJ I received from John at the Cabazon outlet  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; couldn't be more in love!


----------



## kitsune

cristincline said:


> View attachment 2940281
> 
> Silly little photo I took for my Instagram featuring the BDJ I received from John at the Cabazon outlet  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; couldn't be more in love!



Gorgeous! I received mine a few days ago as well


----------



## luxurista

cristincline said:


> View attachment 2940281
> 
> Silly little photo I took for my Instagram featuring the BDJ I received from John at the Cabazon outlet  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; couldn't be more in love!



Not silly at all! Beautiful photo! And your clutch looks amazing


----------



## hazy

cristincline said:


> View attachment 2940281
> 
> Silly little photo I took for my Instagram featuring the BDJ I received from John at the Cabazon outlet  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; couldn't be more in love!




love the flat lay and more in love with the monogram! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pinky1

Looking for YSL chyc wallet in grey/burgundy. Does it exist? Any info is much appreciated


----------



## xChelly

Thanks to you guys I got my BDJ Clutch for $505 with tax and shipping to Orange County from Cabazon! 

I had Susanna help me. I had her send me some photos of the wallets/card holders they had in stock. I've uploaded them if anyone's interested.


----------



## cristincline

xChelly said:


> Thanks to you guys I got my BDJ Clutch for $505 with tax and shipping to Orange County from Cabazon!
> 
> 
> 
> I had Susanna help me. I had her send me some photos of the wallets/card holders they had in stock. I've uploaded them if anyone's interested.




Oh my gosh!!! I need all of those. Haha. Do you have any of the prices for the card holders? Or the last wallet?


----------



## Lawseenai

xChelly said:


> Thanks to you guys I got my BDJ Clutch for $505 with tax and shipping to Orange County from Cabazon!
> 
> 
> 
> I had Susanna help me. I had her send me some photos of the wallets/card holders they had in stock. I've uploaded them if anyone's interested.




How much is the card holder? Thx!


----------



## xChelly

The cardholder is $189 and the wallets are $379 - $399. I love the card holders, but I think I'm gonna get the updated one with the Y from Nordstrom instead.


----------



## cristincline

Does anybody know if the outlet carries tribute sandals at all?


----------



## cuhlee

Pinky1 said:


> Looking for YSL chyc wallet in grey/burgundy. Does it exist? Any info is much appreciated




I think we're looking for the same thing (but I've been looking for a black one to match my bag) and was told they've been discontinued in the chyc leather  I've called the outlet about whether they ever get any in and they said they've only gotten the newer leather ones too... If you find one, please let me know! Good luck!


----------



## girlhasbags

cristincline said:


> Does anybody know if the outlet carries tribute sandals at all?


 
They can. I saw some the last time I was there but it is hit and miss.


----------



## Nene1819

Lawseenai said:


> How much is the card holder? Thx!




Thanks sooo much for sharing. I think u might order a cardholder.


----------



## Pinky1

I was able to purchase through a private party. I've seen one in blk on Tradesy and Poshmark


----------



## absoultelysweet

xChelly said:


> Thanks to you guys I got my BDJ Clutch for $505 with tax and shipping to Orange County from Cabazon!
> 
> I had Susanna help me. I had her send me some photos of the wallets/card holders they had in stock. I've uploaded them if anyone's interested.


Hi,

Do you mind sharing your SA info. I am interesting in these wallets.
Thanks in advance


----------



## xChelly

absoultelysweet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mind sharing your SA info. I am interesting in these wallets.
> Thanks in advance



Her name is Susanna. The phone number for the outlet is (951) 922-8026. Hope that helps!


----------



## bonnielulu

Got my first tribute from bluefly. They're on sale plus April fool 10% off.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bonnielulu said:


> Got my first tribute from bluefly. They're on sale plus April fool 10% off.


Very cute Tribute good choice!!!


----------



## bonnielulu

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very cute Tribute good choice!!!



Thank you


----------



## fahzybear

Ouuu!  Love the hot pink! I bought my very first pair of Tributes on BlueFly too!


----------



## Ursula78

Love this! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nai2012

Anyone have any suggestions for the UK? I know there is a saint Laurent in Bicester village. I asked if they would get any sac de jours and he said they rarely get them If at all! It seems the UK outlets are nowhere near as good as other countries x


----------



## aa12

does anyone think the cassandre tote or flap or the emanuelle bucket bag will go on sale?


----------



## missmoimoi

Downtown Winners 1499 cad


----------



## Socharming

Missmoimoi I was there two hours ago cause I saw your post last week and still missed this baby!!!!!


----------



## Socharming

missmoimoi said:


> Downtown Winners 1499 cad
> View attachment 2989753
> 
> View attachment 2989754
> 
> View attachment 2989755
> 
> View attachment 2989757




Missmoimoi I was there two hours ago cause I saw your post last week hoping to score something but I still missed this baby!!!! Couldn't believe it


----------



## missmoimoi

Socharming said:


> Missmoimoi I was there two hours ago cause I saw your post last week and still missed this baby!!!!!




Oh yea, if an "IT" bag shows up, it sells fast. Personally I have no use for a mini bag so I wasn't tempted.


----------



## Aluxe

In case anyone is wondering, the Cabazon Outlet store has large SDJs in powder (nude), camel and black suede for $2139.

Happy shopping.


----------



## Mwooden

Aluxe said:


> In case anyone is wondering, the Cabazon Outlet store has large SDJs in powder (nude), camel and black suede for $2139.
> 
> Happy shopping.


Did they have any BDJ clutches?


----------



## kitsune

Mwooden said:


> Did they have any BDJ clutches?



They had some of the new styles in with the metal YSL logo. Only in the powder blue and nude (beige) colour. $649 I think.


----------



## klassykdt

Gilt Groupe has a few tributes 105 for $699.00. The sale is not currently posted, it ended a few days ago. Simply type saint laurent in the search bar and they will come up. Happy shopping!


----------



## youssefm

Hi guys!! My Bergdorfs SA has the following bags for pre-sale 30% off! PM me for contact info.


----------



## Chrissy131

My Barneys SA have these on sale 40% off


----------



## kittiebaglady

Do the boutiques usually have sales as well?


----------



## Lyeung1

Chrissy131, is that a medium or small sdj I see? Thanks!


----------



## id49

Small SDJ at boutique. 30%. PM for SA info.


----------



## dana1393

Chrissy131 said:


> My Barneys SA have these on sale 40% off
> 
> View attachment 3001572
> View attachment 3001573
> View attachment 3001577
> View attachment 3001578



May I have your SA info please?


----------



## id49

Baby SDJ @ boutique. 30%. PM for SA. There is also a nano in the blue.


----------



## id49

30% off @ boutique. PM for SA info. 

also available are bigger size in red and bunch of clutches.

I'm sorry for putting them on separate posts. I couldn't figure out how to do multiple attachments through my cell.


----------



## kittiebaglady

Thanks id49!


----------



## TIFFANI251

Bags for presale from Barneys.....40% off online price....


----------



## rumixa

Hey , how do u shop for preseale items online at Barneys


----------



## JetSetGo!

rumixa said:


> Hey , how do u shop for preseale items online at Barneys



You don't. You can see things online, and then contact an SA to purchase at presale price.


----------



## lilfragileheart

Can I have your SA info please?


----------



## lilfragileheart

youssefm said:


> Hi guys!! My Bergdorfs SA has the following bags for pre-sale 30% off! PM me for contact info.



Can I have your SA info. PLS?


----------



## llyymyc

please let me have your sa info. am interested in this crossbody bag.



id49 said:


> 30% off @ boutique. PM for SA info.
> 
> also available are bigger size in red and bunch of clutches.
> 
> I'm sorry for putting them on separate posts. I couldn't figure out how to do multiple attachments through my cell.


----------



## Mwooden

TIFFANI251 said:


> Bags for presale from Barneys.....40% off online price....


40% off ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is this real!? I'm calling ASAP


----------



## loveslv

Tassel Cassandra gonna make the cut?


----------



## id49

loveslv said:


> Tassel Cassandra gonna make the cut?



I only saw this one at the store:

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...od45249571sh.html#dept=bags_women_&itemPage=3


----------



## aa12

is the sac de jour in black included in this?


----------



## mmh131

aa12 said:


> is the sac de jour in black included in this?


 
You may want to check the Farfetch private sale (link below), which includes a number of Saint Laurent items.  I just bought a Sac De Jour in Black (grained with silver hardware) for 30% off. 


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/private-sale/women/items.aspx?ffref=top_bc


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at  Jeffrey's ATL, 30% off retail....contact William at 404-237-9000


----------



## authenticplease

A few others at Jeffrey's ATL....contact William at 404-237-9000


----------



## authenticplease

And a green suede fringe bucket....


----------



## aa12

when I go to the link everything shows regular price?


----------



## mmh131

aa12 said:


> when I go to the link everything shows regular price?


 

Odd. Sorry about that. Try this one instead.


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/pr..._content=content&utm_campaign=20150522SAV_USU


----------



## Lyeung1

I'm also not seeing sale prices on farfetch.


----------



## Lyeung1

authenticplease, I assume those are the regular prices with an additional 30% off?


----------



## Lyeung1

JetSetGo! said:


> You don't. You can see things online, and then contact an SA to purchase at presale price.



Please send your SA's contact info at barneys. Thanks!


----------



## mmh131

Lyeung1 said:


> I'm also not seeing sale prices on farfetch.






aa12 said:


> when I go to the link everything shows regular price?



Hopefully third time is a charm. This time, I've included a link to the original email. Please let me know if this works.

http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...S0i33azbuAzeEWDR&_ei_=ElIxWZgTLXn0sOuuOZofuKI


----------



## bluelady

mmh131 said:


> Hopefully third time is a charm. This time, I've included a link to the original email. Please let me know if this works.
> 
> http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...S0i33azbuAzeEWDR&_ei_=ElIxWZgTLXn0sOuuOZofuKI



I can see sale price now.  Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello All!

I'm looking for any presale information or associate referrals. I am trying to hunt down the men's hi top court shoe in the red, but on sale.

Any referrals or leads are much appreciated!


----------



## TIFFANI251

A few more pics, this time from my SA at Bergdorf Goodman 30% off retail, on presale now. Will ship out on Tuesday. Also, if you see a bag you can call the store and a SA in handbags can help you. Good Luck


----------



## lebedyenko

Hi all,
I'm thinking of purchasing my first Saint Laurent (so exciting!) and just wanted to ask a quick question to experienced buyers.
Is it the cheapest to buy Saint Laurent in Europe (specifically France)? I've seen some good deals on the farfetch pre sale but I'm unsure if I can get it for even a better price in France.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## lvpradalove

lebedyenko said:


> Hi all,
> I'm thinking of purchasing my first Saint Laurent (so exciting!) and just wanted to ask a quick question to experienced buyers.
> Is it the cheapest to buy Saint Laurent in Europe (specifically France)? I've seen some good deals on the farfetch pre sale but I'm unsure if I can get it for even a better price in France.
> Thank you in advance!




The biggest size of sdj is 1990euros with tax; the size before that is 1650euros with tax; these are rrp, so if you manage to go there on sale season, then around 30percent off that, pretty good price


----------



## DesignerPassion

At NM Short Hills .. Ask for Ricardo at   
(973) 912-0080.


----------



## DesignerPassion

A few more from NM Short Hills .. Ask for Ricardo at (973) 912-0080.


----------



## NANI1972

DesignerPassion said:


> At NM Short Hills .. Ask for Ricardo at
> (973) 912-0080.
> View attachment 3008262
> 
> View attachment 3008263
> 
> View attachment 3008264
> 
> View attachment 3008265
> 
> View attachment 3008266
> 
> View attachment 3008267
> 
> View attachment 3008268
> 
> View attachment 3008270
> 
> View attachment 3008271
> 
> View attachment 3008272
> 
> View attachment 3008273




Hi, is this his cell number? Thanks!


----------



## DesignerPassion

NANI1972 said:


> Hi, is this his cell number? Thanks!




No - the store number.  PM if you want his cell info.  Thx.


----------



## honeyshopper

Tributes galore at Orlando NM.


----------



## xuee

can anyone recommend any websites/SA's  that i can get a baby or small SDJ in smooth leather black or fog...


----------



## CuriousGeorge

DesignerPassion said:


> A few more from NM Short Hills .. Ask for Ricardo at (973) 912-0080.
> View attachment 3008275
> 
> View attachment 3008276
> 
> View attachment 3008278



Is that blue and pink tribute really $393?!


----------



## Nene1819

CuriousGeorge said:


> Is that blue and pink tribute really $393?!




If it is I'll take the blue in or 39 1/2 or 40! I called and they didn't have them in stock.


----------



## Nene1819

As an FYI I purchased the YSL tribute in pink patent from saks. They were included in the designer sale. Had my SA to locate them as they are sold out online.


----------



## _Coutureaddict

Does the 6HR duffle ever go down to $800 at the outlets or elsewhere? Where can I find a good deal on one? Preferably black.


----------



## missmoimoi

Croc bucket is lighter than AW Diego bucket. 1649 cad


----------



## missmoimoi

Thank goodness I'm allowed to chat on this thread LOL
Man, I really wish I could go home with the Bordeaux croc embossed bucket bag!  She's really lovely - super easy to carry, 3 ways, practical and this is a good price: 1649 cad = 1324 usd right now.


Other US sites have it on sale for 1800 usd for black or 1720 usd for grey.  Too bad I can't shop til I drop - literally!  I can do SO much damage, SO fast LOL


Yesterday, I would've picked up Celine med Phantom Cabas with belt at Winners for 1299 cad and today, 1649 cad for Emanuelle croc embossed bucket bag!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

CuriousGeorge said:


> Is that blue and pink tribute really $393?!


it says 693.

has anyone seen any nano SDJ on sale (except the turquoise)?


----------



## mylilsnowy

gymangel812 said:


> it says 693.
> 
> has anyone seen any nano SDJ on sale (except the turquoise)?



I saw nano on sale at BG in fuschia and royal blue


----------



## Laurensiavh

Do they have anything on sale on cabazon??


----------



## jsmile

gymangel812 said:


> it says 693.
> 
> has anyone seen any nano SDJ on sale (except the turquoise)?




I purchased a two tone black/white nano SDJ at Neiman Marcus 40% off.


----------



## jsmile

missmoimoi said:


> Thank goodness I'm allowed to chat on this thread LOL
> Man, I really wish I could go home with the Bordeaux croc embossed bucket bag!  She's really lovely - super easy to carry, 3 ways, practical and this is a good price: 1649 cad = 1324 usd right now.
> 
> 
> Other US sites have it on sale for 1800 usd for black or 1720 usd for grey.  Too bad I can't shop til I drop - literally!  I can do SO much damage, SO fast LOL
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I would've picked up Celine med Phantom Cabas with belt at Winners for 1299 cad and today, 1649 cad for Emanuelle croc embossed bucket bag!!!!!



Which Winners did you go to??


----------



## missmoimoi

jsmile said:


> Which Winners did you go to??




Winners downtown Vancouver. Over the last few years, I have come across some amazing premier designer handbags there!


----------



## missmoimoi

missmoimoi said:


> Croc bucket is lighter than AW Diego bucket. 1649 cad
> View attachment 3012939
> 
> View attachment 3012940




The 40% sale is Holt Renfrew not Winners downtown. Sorry to confuse...


----------



## Laurensiavh

Do they have any thing on Cabazon? Do they somebody have anyone's email that work there? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Nene1819

My shoes arrived! Love the color.


----------



## BlkChanel

Nene1819 said:


> My shoes arrived! Love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014659


 
Congrats! Beautiful shoes!


----------



## Anna1

Nene1819 said:


> My shoes arrived! Love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014659




The color is the bomb!!! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] I got the pink ones, too, and I thought they will be similar color, but they turned out to be darker [emoji102] Still love them tho. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## louvigilante

My SA (Nordstrom) has a classic monogram shoulder bag available on sale (I think it's 10% off) if anyone is interested DM me. So pretty but I'm on ban island.


----------



## girlhasbags

Anna1 said:


> The color is the bomb!!! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] I got the pink ones, too, and I thought they will be similar color, but they turned out to be darker [emoji102] Still love them tho. Congrats on your purchase!




It really is....[emoji177]


----------



## catx

Hello, I was wondering if the Saint Laurent online store has sales too? I have never bought anything Saint Laurent but would love to purchase a wallet on chain for a better price if possible, however I am located in Europe. Any advice please? Thanks!


----------



## Mwooden

Nene1819 said:


> My shoes arrived! Love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014659



Where'd you find these? I'm a 41 - 4.5 ... I'd love to order these!


----------



## Mwooden

catx said:


> Hello, I was wondering if the Saint Laurent online store has sales too? I have never bought anything Saint Laurent but would love to purchase a wallet on chain for a better price if possible, however I am located in Europe. Any advice please? Thanks!



They do. I saw some things online for sale last year. I can't recall the time of year. i'm new to YSL, I don't own anything YSL yet ... Maybe someone here can help you ...


----------



## Nene1819

BlkChanel said:


> Congrats! Beautiful shoes!




Thanks!


----------



## Nene1819

Anna1 said:


> The color is the bomb!!! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] I got the pink ones, too, and I thought they will be similar color, but they turned out to be darker [emoji102] Still love them tho. Congrats on your purchase!




A girl can't go wrong with pink. I'm sure you'll get good wear out of them. Excited about the next color I'll find!


----------



## Nene1819

Mwooden said:


> Where'd you find these? I'm a 41 - 4.5 ... I'd love to order these!




Saks. I used an SA because they are sold out online. Lauren_Milstein@s5a.com is her email. They are included on the designer sale so move quickly.


----------



## id49

Saks. Cross body from $2540 to $1524. PM for SA.


----------



## color123

catx said:


> Hello, I was wondering if the Saint Laurent online store has sales too? I have never bought anything Saint Laurent but would love to purchase a wallet on chain for a better price if possible, however I am located in Europe. Any advice please? Thanks!


Their site online usually does have sale, I just don't know when.


----------



## Kl1234

TIFFANI251 said:


> A few more pics, this time from my SA at Bergdorf Goodman 30% off retail, on presale now. Will ship out on Tuesday. Also, if you see a bag you can call the store and a SA in handbags can help you. Good Luck



I've been trying to get in touch with a SA at Bergdorf, never seem to get through on the phone. Can you tell me your SA's contact info? Or PM me?


----------



## aa12

has anyone come across a black grained sac de jour on sale?


----------



## lvpradalove

aa12 said:


> has anyone come across a black grained sac de jour on sale?




There's one in farfetch at the moment in medium


----------



## aa12

lvpradalove said:


> There's one in farfetch at the moment in medium


Do you know how much it is? Whenever I go to the site all the prices show regular price?


----------



## lvpradalove

aa12 said:


> Do you know how much it is? Whenever I go to the site all the prices show regular price?




Yesterday last i checked it was around 2.7k aud to aus including aus duties and taxes.


----------



## solitudelove

Saw these at Holt Renfrew in Vancouver today! The black zipper clutch is $549 (reg. $785), flower YSL logo bag is $$839 (reg $1200), gold YSL logo bag $$899 (reg $1275), the bag with tassels is $1549  (reg $2195), the SDJ is $2929 (reg $4185), and the leopard bag is $1549!


----------



## red.white.black

there is a sale on the YSL website


----------



## missmoimoi

Slightly scuffed but I think would buff out


----------



## tuna lala

As of yesterday, YSL counter at Saks in NYC has a two tone medium SDJ in the low $1000s - sorry I forgot. A couple if camera bags and the leopard tassle bag. No Duffle bags.


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone seen blue low heel tributes on sale? Thanks


----------



## CaribeanQueen

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone seen blue low heel tributes on sale? Thanks




This color blue?  If so, the SA at the Woodbury Commons outlet sent me these pics a few days go?


----------



## shopjulynne

CaribeanQueen said:


> This color blue?  If so, the SA at the Woodbury Commons outlet sent me these pics a few days go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029830



Do you remember how much these are? TIA!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

shopjulynne said:


> do you remember how much these are? Tia!




$569


----------



## shopjulynne

CaribeanQueen said:


> $569



thank you.


----------



## NANI1972

CaribeanQueen said:


> This color blue?  If so, the SA at the Woodbury Commons outlet sent me these pics a few days go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029830




No, more of a cobalt blue, but thank you for posting. Those are a gorgeous color!


----------



## Nene1819

CaribeanQueen said:


> This color blue?  If so, the SA at the Woodbury Commons outlet sent me these pics a few days go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029830




Do you the price on the higher heeled ones?


----------



## Bee-licious

FYI prices in Hawaii are 20% cheaper and the tax here is only 4.712%!! Plus everything is fully stocked. I went in to check out their Monogram wallet chain and actually left with one because of this. The SA probably saw that I was looking for a deal and he was right, lol


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Nene1819 said:


> Do you the price on the higher heeled ones?


 I don't sorry


----------



## joyciefruit

Is there a sale on saint laurent online? Like gucci they have 2 sales within a year.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Gilt has a good sale on Saint Laurent bags, clutches and wallets


----------



## Jefferson1k

Bg. Pm for Sa info. 
Sale 
$1090 to $549.


----------



## Ghi85

Bee-licious said:


> FYI prices in Hawaii are 20% cheaper and the tax here is only 4.712%!! Plus everything is fully stocked. I went in to check out their Monogram wallet chain and actually left with one because of this. The SA probably saw that I was looking for a deal and he was right, lol



That's awesome. Can people just call and order directly from the Hawaii store to get those prices? 

I live across the street from YSL here in Chicago but I prefer buying from the Rue La La sales then from the YSL store. I hate paying full price when I know there are tons of sales.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Ghi85 said:


> That's awesome. Can people just call and order directly from the Hawaii store to get those prices?
> 
> I live across the street from YSL here in Chicago but I prefer buying from the Rue La La sales then from the YSL store. I hate paying full price when I know there are tons of sales.



Be careful with rue la la a friend of mine received a fake from there


----------



## Ghi85

shoptilludrop4 said:


> Be careful with rue la la a friend of mine received a fake from there



Agreed, anything I've ever bought outside of high end retailers I've paid for authentication services


----------



## missmoimoi

Med blue at Holts Vancouver 2699 cad is a mark down price


----------



## Mwooden

joyciefruit said:


> Is there a sale on saint laurent online? Like gucci they have 2 sales within a year.


Yes. You just missed it.  Dept stores still have some YSL on sale, online... many shoes.


----------



## ngocphan91

$575


----------



## Bee-licious

Ghi85 said:


> That's awesome. Can people just call and order directly from the Hawaii store to get those prices?
> 
> I live across the street from YSL here in Chicago but I prefer buying from the Rue La La sales then from the YSL store. I hate paying full price when I know there are tons of sales.




No I don't think they can  I think you have to be in Hawaii to get that price. But if you're already going to Hawaii already, keep YSL that in mind!


----------



## Chrissy131

NM Natick MA $2050 I think is medium without strap


----------



## buckyboy

Hi all! I want to get this from luisaviaroma (Monogrammed Tejus Embossed Leather Bag) but I couldn't find it on the Saint Laurent website. Does anyone know which season this bag is from? Thank you!  

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...oryId=&SubLineMemoCode=&VendorColorId=MTAwMA2


----------



## halinaz

buckyboy said:


> Hi all! I want to get this from luisaviaroma (Monogrammed Tejus Embossed Leather Bag) but I couldn't find it on the Saint Laurent website. Does anyone know which season this bag is from? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...oryId=&SubLineMemoCode=&VendorColorId=MTAwMA2


buckyboy, YSL boutique in Pavilion is having a sale.. started yesterday.. disc from 50-80%. i think i saw one like u posted in pink (or was it red? i cant remember &#55357;&#56833


----------



## Mwooden

Does anyone have any intel on the current offering at the Cali Outlet? I want to double check their offering before I take the plunge on a non refundable Mini Crossbody on GILT. 

Also, how would a Crossbody look on a woman who was 5' 7"


----------



## lewisxjones

Hello everyone, figured this would probably be the best place to ask. Has anyone been to the Saint Laurent outlet at Bicester Village? If so, how is it - what type of stock do they have? I'm sure it massively varies day to day, as with all sale outlets, but any sort of info on pricing/general stock would be appreciated. Making a trip there tomorrow


----------



## Lvlover21994

Hi all i am new to this,I want to buy the ysl monogram shopping tote but its way too pricey for me.
I was hoping i could get one on sale.
Could you guys tell me that does it go on sale?and if yes when will the next sale be?and how much discount can i get?could you guys please tell me for europe and us both.
It will be of huge help.thankyou lovelies.


----------



## haroobommi

I got a pair of heels on second cut! Not sure if I want to keep them though


----------



## thithi

My Barneys Outlet SA has this available.  PM if you want her contact info.  I don't know the price.


----------



## aa12

thithi said:


> My Barneys Outlet SA has this available.  PM if you want her contact info.  I don't know the price.



I tried to PM you, but for some reason it won't go through? I would love to know if this is still available. Thank you!


----------



## caitli88

Does anyone know of outlets (preferably department store outlets) in Paris?? I know there's a YSL one out by Euro Disney, but I'm going this week and was hoping to find a bargain somewhere!! 

thanks!


----------



## Lushi

Cabazon just got a few small sac de jour.


----------



## smilofax

I got a pair of Orange Paris 105 pumps for £170 from Bicester, they also had several of the studded Paris'  in black and white for £220. Unfortunately they only had the white studded pair in my size but the were a bit too 'Essex' for my taste!


----------



## inxanne

has anyone heard about promotions at the outlets for the upcoming Labor Day weekend? I remember in the past they used to have extra discounts on certain items.


----------



## Babi1012

Hey i'm heading over to the Woodbury Outlet in about 3 weeks. Does anyone know what the sales are like? Can anyone post inventory and prices? Thanks!


----------



## cwxx

Babi1012 said:


> Hey i'm heading over to the Woodbury Outlet in about 3 weeks. Does anyone know what the sales are like? Can anyone post inventory and prices? Thanks!



I popped in for a very quick look yesterday - there were quite a few sac du jour, from mini to large - I think the small was in the 1800-1900 range? There were a few neon colors that I _think_ had additional discount but only for labor day weekend (not a big one, maybe 20%). There were also quite a few Cabas Chyc bags. One Moujik...Sorry can't be more specific! I was looking for a monogramme tote but didn't see any so just glanced at most everything else. If any of this piques your interest def call the store and ask closer to when you arrive!


----------



## gordomom

Lovely quilted bag from a trusted PFer 

Large Black Patent Croc Embossed Quilted Leather Tribute 

$399.99 or best offer, worldwide shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141765387369


----------



## missmoimoi

Dwntwn Winners Runway stuff 






Vancouver Cad $


----------



## justa9url

missmoimoi said:


> Dwntwn Winners Runway stuff
> View attachment 3123841
> 
> View attachment 3123842
> 
> View attachment 3123843
> 
> Vancouver Cad $


Do you remember how much the black clutch with tassels cost? 
When you said downtown Winners, I was hoping you were in Toronto.


----------



## missmoimoi

justa9url said:


> Do you remember how much the black clutch with tassels cost?
> When you said downtown Winners, I was hoping you were in Toronto.


 
I'm sorry I didn't look at the price.  It wasn't a madhouse zoo situation but nevertheless, quite a few women around LOL


I think they are both gone though - any Valentino rock stud bags were snatched up!  I saw women shopping who were carrying Hermes.  Actually, come to think of it, I am seeing more and more Hermes on the arms of ladies downtown!


----------



## justa9url

missmoimoi said:


> I'm sorry I didn't look at the price.  It wasn't a madhouse zoo situation but nevertheless, quite a few women around LOL
> 
> 
> I think they are both gone though - any Valentino rock stud bags were snatched up!  I saw women shopping who were carrying Hermes.  Actually, come to think of it, I am seeing more and more Hermes on the arms of ladies downtown!


Thanks! missmoimoi It was a riot in Toronto. This one aggressive lady pushed people out of the way with her shopping cart. Two other ladies almost knocked down a shelf running for the same bag. I also noticed a couple Birkins, which is a rare sight at Marshalls.


----------



## missmoimoi

justa9url said:


> Thanks! missmoimoi It was a riot in Toronto. This one aggressive lady pushed people out of the way with her shopping cart. Two other ladies almost knocked down a shelf running for the same bag. I also noticed a couple Birkins, which is a rare sight at Marshalls.




HOLY Sh** are you serious?  


Well, I had family visit from Toronto this summer.  They thought it was amazing how polite people were here - like even on our public transit.  Most people say Thank You to the bus driver upon exiting LOL  My relatives said you never hear that in Toronto 


I'm ok this time 'round.  In the days to come, more will arrive.  I need another handbag like I need another hole in my head.


----------



## justa9url

I get the feeling... I got 2 SLP bags at Marshalls but I should only keep one, if any. But knowing me, I'm going to go check out Winners and more Marshalls in the days to come. 

And I'd have to disagree, I think it's 50/50 here in regards to politeness and hearing people say thank you. It really depends on which neighbourhood you're in. I was mainly referring to crazy shoppers and the fact that Marshalls didn't try to do any crowd control - they created a riot mentality, especially with their countdown and un-roping. 



missmoimoi said:


> HOLY Sh** are you serious?
> 
> 
> Well, I had family visit from Toronto this summer.  They thought it was amazing how polite people were here - like even on our public transit.  Most people say Thank You to the bus driver upon exiting LOL  My relatives said you never hear that in Toronto
> 
> 
> I'm ok this time 'round.  In the days to come, more will arrive.  I need another handbag like I need another hole in my head.


----------



## lucky125

justa9url said:


> I get the feeling... I got 2 SLP bags at Marshalls but I should only keep one, if any. But knowing me, I'm going to go check out Winners and more Marshalls in the days to come.
> 
> And I'd have to disagree, I think it's 50/50 here in regards to politeness and hearing people say thank you. It really depends on which neighbourhood you're in. I was mainly referring to crazy shoppers and the fact that Marshalls didn't try to do any crowd control - they created a riot mentality, especially with their countdown and un-roping.


Omg, which Marshalls in Toronto did you see the Birkins at? And a nice selection at the Winners in Van, you got there.


----------



## justa9url

lucky125 said:


> Omg, which Marshalls in Toronto did you see the Birkins at? And a nice selection at the Winners in Van, you got there.



I saw people carrying Birkins... not Birkins for sale.


----------



## justa9url

For any Torontonians, I just returned a red w/ ghw Baby Duffel to Marshalls (Yonge/Gerrard) last night. It's $999.99. It's a decent discount if you've been thinking about it.


----------



## Lushi

T j max, Lenox station has two nano sac de hour for 1799


----------



## feriswheel

just got back from Hongkong and see the YSL outlet where the prices are crazy down there. But the stock are limited and its currently last season sale...
the price is a good deal tho!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Neiman Marcus has a GC promotion right now with the code BET2GET,  YSL handbags are included in the promotion, I bought the mini tassle bag with a t-shirt and will get $600 GC. They email the GCs though and have two months to spend it. It was a bag I was going to buy and I am not sure I would have found it cheaper at TJMaxx or Last Call.


----------



## shasha186

Does anyone know about YSL Sample Sale? Is there any differences between sample sale merchandises and retail ones, for example the tags? Heard about the 'sample' stamp, but not sure how true it is..


----------



## plastictresses

louvigilante said:


> My SA (Nordstrom) has a classic monogram shoulder bag available on sale (I think it's 10% off) if anyone is interested DM me. So pretty but I'm on ban island.
> View attachment 3015547



So classics goes on discount? That's nice to know.


----------



## elleshopper

$2400 Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour. PM me for info!


----------



## babycinnamon

elleshopper said:


> $2400 Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour. PM me for info!




What store is this at? Thanks


----------



## Lvlover21994

Anyone knows about the ysl sale in germany?


----------



## aa12

anyone know when Neiman's or Barneys will have their gift card event again?


----------



## liamnessel

In Hawaii. At the Waikiki store everything is 20% Off.


----------



## aa12

liamnessel said:


> In Hawaii. At the Waikiki store everything is 20% Off.



Do you happen to know if they ship?


----------



## liamnessel

aa12 said:


> Do you happen to know if they ship?




I don't know...but you could call and ask. Wouldn't hurt to ask


----------



## Lushi

Looking for a small sac de Jour in black croc stamp leather. Discount don't come often.


----------



## Chanellover12

anyone know if any sac de jours are on sale preferably nano or mini?
I have one in red and am looking to get another one 
Thanks!!


----------



## MsLVAddict

Saks has a promo online SAKS81 that is valid on YSL. It expires tomorrow, 11/11. Happy Shopping!


----------



## Sarah__

Official sale starts 30th


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Saw these at the Saks off 5th at the Mills of jersey garden.  They had size 41 and size 39. I needed the 40.5 [emoji30][emoji30].  $557.99


----------



## Chrissy131

Barneys pre-sale currently for BNY card holder only pm for SA info 40% off


----------



## mellie718

If anyone is intrested. http://www.c21stores.com/handbags_h...laurent-cherry-small-monogramme-box-laque-bag


----------



## honey_babee

Chrissy131 said:


> Barneys pre-sale currently for BNY card holder only pm for SA info 40% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191502



40% off all models?


----------



## Chrissy131

honey_babee said:


> 40% off all models?




Yes 40% off right now only pre sale for Barneys card holder


----------



## Kaylado1726

Could you IM me your contact, im on my phone so i couldnt find how to IM you. Many thanks


----------



## Lushi

My lovely SA at Atlanta Jeffery in philp plaza told me they have one of these on sale today. 
$2990-30% , ask for Wm, and mention Lucy! Good luck


----------



## msmsytique

Looking for this particular bag, anyone know if it's going on sale


----------



## alisonheather

msmsytique said:


> Looking for this particular bag, anyone know if it's going on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193913



At the YSL boutique stores in NYC (Green Street and 57th Street) they currently have that bag for 30% off in the small size. Not sure if its just the picture or if there's an actual difference, but the croc embossed is very matte


----------



## fuzzycat

I'm looking for a CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL SATCHEL. Could this be on sale?


----------



## San2222

fuzzycat said:


> I'm looking for a CLASSIC MEDIUM MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT TASSEL SATCHEL. Could this be on sale?



This is avail in clutch form for 899. Pm me for sa info.


----------



## msmsytique

alisonheather said:


> At the YSL boutique stores in NYC (Green Street and 57th Street) they currently have that bag for 30% off in the small size. Not sure if its just the picture or if there's an actual difference, but the croc embossed is very matte




Thanks Alison, the one I'm looking for is slightly different &#128578;


----------



## bluelady

I am looking for wallet on chain.  Does anyone know if these could be on sale? Other color is ok too..

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...leather_cod45249620qc.html#section=women_bags


http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...leather_cod45267139wp.html#section=women_bags


----------



## foxyisha

San2222 said:


> This is avail in clutch form for 899. Pm me for sa info.


 
is it available in black? if it is i would love your SA's info


----------



## San2222

foxyisha said:


> is it available in black? if it is i would love your SA's info



Oh there is..in black leather. Its avail in desert hills cabazon outlet in California. Ask to speak to Melody.


----------



## foxyisha

San2222 said:


> Oh there is..in black leather. Its avail in desert hills cabazon outlet in California. Ask to speak to Melody.


thank you.


----------



## fuzzycat

San2222 said:


> Oh there is..in black leather. Its avail in desert hills cabazon outlet in California. Ask to speak to Melody.


Thanks&#65281;


----------



## foxyisha

ladies farfetch preview sale just started you will not be disappointed i got two bags for 1445.00 
the Saint Laurent metallic monogram camera cross body bag and this cdn-images.farfetch.com/11/15/17/95/11151795_5599321_70.jpg
you can use my code for 50.00 off your first order (Lola Pz) and this link for 10 percent off https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/fff-lola-pz


----------



## CrazyCool01

foxyisha said:


> ladies farfetch preview sale just started you will not be disappointed i got two bags for 1445.00
> the Saint Laurent metallic monogram camera cross body bag and this cdn-images.farfetch.com/11/15/17/95/11151795_5599321_70.jpg
> you can use my code for 50.00 off your first order (Lola Pz) and this link for 10 percent off https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/fff-lola-pz


could you please PM me 50$ code.. Thanks


----------



## Mwooden

foxyisha said:


> ladies farfetch preview sale just started you will not be disappointed i got two bags for 1445.00
> the Saint Laurent metallic monogram camera cross body bag and this cdn-images.farfetch.com/11/15/17/95/11151795_5599321_70.jpg
> you can use my code for 50.00 off your first order (Lola Pz) and this link for 10 percent off https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/fff-lola-pz



What's the preview sale? is there a link that you can post or email? 
thetututailor@gmail.com


----------



## tr1plesix

Contact: Lauren_Milstein@s5a.com


----------



## foxyisha

Mwooden said:


> What's the preview sale? is there a link that you can post or email?
> thetututailor@gmail.com




sign up for their email newsletters ...you should receive an email shortly after with the preview sale


----------



## elleshopper

YSL lipstick crossbody on sale at Saks for 30% off. PM for SA info


----------



## Lvlover21994

Is the shopper on sale?


----------



## style_be_bright

Several YSL bags around 30% off on Bergdorf's right now including this beauty


----------



## style_be_bright

Lvlover21994 said:


> Is the shopper on sale?


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...11021915.aspx?storeid=9214&ffref=lp_pic_5_14_

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...294910321&eItemId=prod179380095&cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...294910321&eItemId=prod179380096&cmCat=product


----------



## gymangel812

looking for croc embossed baby/nano SDJ, if you've seen one on sale, pm me please!


----------



## ryrybaby12

gymangel812 said:


> looking for croc embossed baby/nano SDJ, if you've seen one on sale, pm me please!


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item11071716.aspx?ffref=pp_recom

I just bought this from Barneys and I am still staring at it....very cool and different bag!


----------



## gymangel812

ryrybaby12 said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item11071716.aspx?ffref=pp_recom
> 
> I just bought this from Barneys and I am still staring at it....very cool and different bag!


looking for the smaller size, thanks though


----------



## ryrybaby12

gymangel812 said:


> looking for the smaller size, thanks though


Oh whoops...sorry!


----------



## SweetLuxury

is the large woc included in sale? if anyone know, please pm me. I'm looking for the large woc in black with ghw. tia xx


----------



## foxyisha

smiley13tree said:


> I'm getting an error when I enter my email. Is it a $50 gift card after purchasing $250?



you get 50.00 off your first order of 250.00, you can also use code BF15 for 10 percent off sale items


----------



## Chrissy131

My Barneys SA have two medium on sale price $2089 pm for SA info


----------



## XoxoT

Chrissy131 said:


> My Barneys SA have two medium on sale price $2089 pm for SA info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199455




Any with a strap? Thx!


----------



## Chrissy131

XoxoT said:


> Any with a strap? Thx!




I believe it without strap


----------



## baghagg

XoxoT said:


> Any with a strap? Thx!



Medium size doesn't have a strap


----------



## turbulencex90

Selection of Saint Laurent bags on sale on Forward by Elyse Walker.

Small Universite bags in bordeaux 

http://www.fwrd.com/product-saint-laurent-small-monogram-universite-bag-in-bordeaux/SLAU-WY81/?d=Womens&srcType=plpaltimage 

and black http://www.fwrd.com/product-saint-laurent-small-silver-monogram-universite-bag-in-black/SLAU-WY77/?d=Womens&srcType=plpaltimage

There's also some Sac de Jours in various colours and sizes including the croc embossed ones, bucket bags and a Betty bag as well.


----------



## cloee

Sale is up on the website


----------



## nashpoo

Ssense has great deals on a few bags! up to 30 percent off


----------



## CaribeanQueen

cloee said:


> Sale is up on the website




I added a bag to the shopping cart at the sale price but whenI went to check out the bag is showing up as full price


----------



## x_ninja

FWRD just added a few items to their sale! There are some sdjs Python, croc stamped.


----------



## cloee

yeah I think they had some system glitch. it's working fine now but the tributes I want are no longer there


----------



## miffy11

cloee said:


> yeah I think they had some system glitch. it's working fine now but the tributes I want are no longer there


 
I think the sale is only excluded to US only, because I don't see the bags on sale in the Canadian site.   Not fair!!


----------



## x_ninja

miffy11 said:


> I think the sale is only excluded to US only, because I don't see the bags on sale in the Canadian site.   Not fair!!



That's weird. I'm in Canada too and it worked ok.. Good luck!


----------



## miffy11

x_ninja said:


> That's weird. I'm in Canada too and it worked ok.. Good luck!


 
Really?  Because I have to select the country to USA in order to see the bags and when I check out the price jumps back to regular price.   That's odd.


----------



## shopjulynne

barneys.com just added saint Laurent to their sale section.


----------



## Lushi

shopjulynne said:


> barneys.com just added saint Laurent to their sale section.




Nice


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one know when Australia Sale starts ???

Thanks


----------



## H-Angel

Tribute sandals
mid-heel - burgundy, gray, blush on sale at bg


----------



## honey_babee

H-Angel said:


> Tribute sandals
> mid-heel - burgundy, gray, blush on sale at bg



online?

anyone know if barney's still have any sac de jour on sale?


----------



## Mariia

Anyone know more current sales? Maybe it will be more after Xmas?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Available at cabazon outlet.  Sac de jour in size small




Available at Woodbury commons outlet


----------



## ngocphan91

CaribeanQueen said:


> Available at cabazon outlet.  Sac de jour in size small
> View attachment 3215121
> 
> 
> 
> Available at Woodbury commons outlet
> View attachment 3215122
> 
> View attachment 3215123




Hi do you know the price for the sac de jour? Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## xr2107

CaribeanQueen said:


> Available at cabazon outlet.  Sac de jour in size small
> View attachment 3215121
> 
> 
> 
> Available at Woodbury commons outlet
> View attachment 3215122
> 
> View attachment 3215123


How much is the sac de jour in burgundy/black from woodbury?


----------



## xr2107

Anyone have experience buying from TJ Maxx website? Lots of bags on sale there.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ngocphan91 said:


> Hi do you know the price for the sac de jour? Thank you[emoji4]




The price for the bags at cabazon is $1789


----------



## CaribeanQueen

xr2107 said:


> How much is the sac de jour in burgundy/black from woodbury?




I am waiting to hear back from the SA about the price.


----------



## tiyawna

xr2107 said:


> Anyone have experience buying from TJ Maxx website? Lots of bags on sale there.


Yes, I've purchased many designer shoes and bags from them. I haven't noticed any defects - not sure how they ended up there...


----------



## honey_babee

CaribeanQueen said:


> The price for the bags at cabazon is $1789



Do you know if they have any other colors of the sac de jour? Black, grey or wine???



PS. Sac de Jour leopard on sale on NAP
http://www.net-a-porter.com/ca/en/p...jour-leopard-print-calf-hair-and-leather-tote


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Checkout Swedish store Natalie Schutermann for some sale pieces. I purchased a grained nano sdj tau sale price


----------



## Chanellover12

CaribeanQueen said:


> Available at cabazon outlet.  Sac de jour in size small
> View attachment 3215121
> 
> 
> 
> Available at Woodbury commons outlet
> View attachment 3215122
> 
> View attachment 3215123



I like the star bag  Do you know how much it is?


----------



## pixiechic

This afternoon I was at Jeffrey in Atlanta (Phipps Plaza) and they have a gorgeous white small Sac de Jour for $1500. They said they can't figure out the price, they called YSL just to be sure and it's correct. The other colors are the usual $2750+. I can't do white bags or I would have grabbed it!


----------



## elleshopper

Saint Laurent fringe mini bucket bag on sale at Saks for $796 from $2k. Feel free to PM if you would like SA's contact info.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Chanellover12 said:


> I like the star bag  Do you know how much it is?




I am sorry, I don't remember


----------



## Joyjoy7

NM Ca has these Lizard Tributes, size 37.5 orig. $995 now $497




Pm for SA info


----------



## monella

YSL black Roady with Stingray! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291669880785?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## fuzzysparkles

Looking for the Baby SDJ in Orange....any help is appreciated!  I had it in my cart on Rue LaLa and waited too long.  Was sold today.     TIA!


----------



## tayalese

Coral baby SDJ in TJ Maxx. I'm guessing it was a previous season as it did not have the key clip on the inside or the serial number pouch??


----------



## MrsCamilla

Saks SA - 38.5 on sale for $378.  PM for contact.


----------



## dmvaughan15

I am looking for experts for the YSL Downtown bag! Need to find out if the color "Cypress" and "Military Green" are one in the same and if anyone has any photos of the bag in either color please post! Trying to figure something out. 

Thank You!!


----------



## mable72

$1499 cad in Winners Toronto Canada. Bloor location. They have 2 in stock.


----------



## mable72

Winners in Toronto Canada. Bloor location.
399 beige wallet
499 black wallet
899 clutch
1299 chain small purse

All in Canadian dollars.


----------



## floridagal23

I'm looking for a medium/large black easy preferably patent. I sold mine a few years ago and sorely miss it. Nothing on my usual suspects of fashionphile/yoogis. Thanks!


----------



## Chanellover12

Looking for tribute sandals with the smaller heel in a size 39.5 or 40 ?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Chanellover12 said:


> Looking for tribute sandals with the smaller heel in a size 39.5 or 40 ?


 
Check out My Habit


----------



## kamila2004

I would like to buy my first bag SL. When is the closest sale on www.ysl.com? Or if there are any coupons at least for a few percent? I searched the internet and found nothing. Can someone something about it?


----------



## reenav

Hi all, will be in LA area and Vegas in May, any tips for shopping Saint Laurent? Specifically WOC.

Thanks!


----------



## baghagg

kamila2004 said:


> I would like to buy my first bag SL. When is the closest sale on www.ysl.com? Or if there are any coupons at least for a few percent? I searched the internet and found nothing. Can someone something about it?



I've seen seasonals go on sale from time to time on department store websites,  not sure about ysl stores. .  I've also seen discounted SDJs and totes occasionally on sites such as bluefly, etc


----------



## Colieolie

reenav said:


> Hi all, will be in LA area and Vegas in May, any tips for shopping Saint Laurent? Specifically WOC.
> 
> Thanks!




I was at the Saint Laurent boutique in Crystals in Vegas a couple weeks ago and they had a pretty big selection of the WOCs. Lots of colours, both sizes, and both gold and silver hardware. The boutique is probably a better bet over the department stores (Barneys, Saks) but you could always check there too if the boutique doesn't have what you're looking for. Good luck!


----------



## Tbs717

Chanellover12 said:


> Looking for tribute sandals with the smaller heel in a size 39.5 or 40 ?


hey! you should check out AMUZE.COM . They have flash sales, and lots of saint laurent tribute ( i know they have the high heel, but not sure of the lower)


----------



## Geminiofln

Does anybody know if the classic ysl monogram college cross body/satchel comes in seasonal colors that would eventually go on sale? Thanks!


----------



## mable72

$2799 Canadian plus tax at Saks off Fifth @ Toronto Premium Outlet in Canada.


----------



## shakishaki

Looking for nano/baby SDJ in navy/dark blue with silver hardware and in grained leather -- any leads appreciated!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Chanellover12 said:


> Looking for tribute sandals with the smaller heel in a size 39.5 or 40 ?


 
Did you find your sandals? My TjMaxx had them size 10 (40) in black and blush both patent leather.


----------



## Swayne10

No from my understanding the college bag will not be going on sale. After speaking with my SA there, she said its their new push for the season and will be a permanent piece


----------



## Sookie888

justa9url said:


> FYI - If I recall correctly, there's no buy/sell via TPF.



Thanks for the reminder. I sincerely apologize. Will delete the comment after.


----------



## rachel.hall

I'm looking for a black (even crocodile) crossbody with the tassel! Help!


----------



## schuhgal

kamila2004 said:


> I would like to buy my first bag SL. When is the closest sale on www.ysl.com? Or if there are any coupons at least for a few percent? I searched the internet and found nothing. Can someone something about it?


Hello! Usually SL goes on sale 2 times a year - June and January in Europe (and I think a little bit earlier in the US). However if you are looking to buy a bag, you could use www.farfetch.com which brings many of the boutiques to one platform. I have a code if you would like I can share, and it would allow you 10% off - even on the classic styles which don´t go on sale (as well as the seasonal one).


----------



## anthrosphere

Malleries has some Tom Ford/YSL Rose bags. One is a pochette for $190 in black leather, and a shoulder bag for $399 in mocha/beige leather. I wanted to buy the pochette but the shipping is too high. If anyone is looking for these kind of bags, this might be your best bet. As always, please be sure to authenticate before purchasing.

http://www.malleries.com/search.php?action=search_keyword&phrase=Yves%20Saint%20Laurent%20Ysl%20Green%20Nadja%20Small%20Pochette%20Bag

ETA: CoutureUSA also has a green suede Nadja, please note the square-shaped discoloration on the back of the bag. 

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-15586-yves-saint-laurent-green-suede-nadja-rose-petal-bag.aspx


----------



## CKT

Has anyone seen any Saint Laurent Anita Fringe bags on sale?


----------



## Awan Too

Does anyone know if Dark Powder Tributes ever go on sale or is it one of those that are classics and hence, no discount ever (I have purchased a matte black Tribute 105 and 75mm at 30% off before)


----------



## abacuo

Awan Too said:


> Does anyone know if Dark Powder Tributes ever go on sale or is it one of those that are classics and hence, no discount ever (I have purchased a matte black Tribute 105 and 75mm at 30% off before)



I've seen tributes for sale on gilt.com, not sure about that specific color though.


----------



## heyrenee

CKT said:


> Has anyone seen any Saint Laurent Anita Fringe bags on sale?



This is super late but there's one on NAP and if you have the PS Dept app it's 40% off. It's the toy Anita in black suede I think!


----------



## lms910

FYI the Houston Galleria YSL is doing presale! You just have to ask for what you want and theyll bring out. They eill secure with a credit card and you can decide/pick up Monday! Put aside this baby! If its 30% off, itll come in under $700!


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> FYI the Houston Galleria YSL is doing presale! You just have to ask for what you want and theyll bring out. They eill secure with a credit card and you can decide/pick up Monday! Put aside this baby! If its 30% off, itll come in under $700!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361919




Also all the black bags going on sale are patent- this was crinkled patent so it looks indestructable!


----------



## lnguyen0827

lms910 said:


> FYI the Houston Galleria YSL is doing presale! You just have to ask for what you want and theyll bring out. They eill secure with a credit card and you can decide/pick up Monday! Put aside this baby! If its 30% off, itll come in under $700!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361919




That's so pretty! Is that a clutch?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

lms910 said:


> FYI the Houston Galleria YSL is doing presale! You just have to ask for what you want and theyll bring out. They eill secure with a credit card and you can decide/pick up Monday! Put aside this baby! If its 30% off, itll come in under $700!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361919




This is gorgeous.  Did you get it from the regular store or the outlet?


----------



## lms910

lnguyen0827 said:


> That's so pretty! Is that a clutch?




Clutch!!


----------



## lms910

CaribeanQueen said:


> This is gorgeous.  Did you get it from the regular store or the outlet?




Regular store! Gonna be a great deal!


----------



## chpvtt

lms910 said:


> FYI the Houston Galleria YSL is doing presale! You just have to ask for what you want and theyll bring out. They eill secure with a credit card and you can decide/pick up Monday! Put aside this baby! If its 30% off, itll come in under $700!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361919




aw  i was just there earlier today and didn't walk in because it looked so normal! wish i would've seen this earlier. however, i love what you picked! makes it sweeter because it's on discount! enjoy it when you pick it up


----------



## CaribeanQueen

lms910 said:


> Regular store! Gonna be a great deal!




Thanks, do you know if they have other colors?  What is the name of the clutch I am going to call


----------



## lms910

CaribeanQueen said:


> Thanks, do you know if they have other colors?  What is the name of the clutch I am going to call




I dont know about that one but they had a hot pink one that was orig 1150 that was going on sale! It was the regular caviaresque leather.


----------



## bethanycrt

lms910 said:


> FYI the Houston Galleria YSL is doing presale! You just have to ask for what you want and theyll bring out. They eill secure with a credit card and you can decide/pick up Monday! Put aside this baby! If its 30% off, itll come in under $700!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361919


Thank you for the heads up.

Would you know if there will be markdowns on their totes as well?


----------



## lms910

bethanycrt said:


> Thank you for the heads up.
> 
> Would you know if there will be markdowns on their totes as well?




She didnt say...i did see a hot pink tote on presale at saks though!


----------



## tanniengo

Saks currently have early access sale (presale) for card holders.


----------



## tanniengo

30% off for certain products. I saw a sac de jour in yellow, sky, hot pink and many more; lots of fringe bags


----------



## abacuo

CKT said:


> Has anyone seen any Saint Laurent Anita Fringe bags on sale?



I saw a few on modesens.com


http://modesens.com/designer/saint_laurent/women/bags/#orderby=-discount&designers=SAINT%20LAURENT


----------



## heyrenee

Posted on another thread but thought it would be best here: does anyone know of any store that has the white/pearl grey croc embossed baby SDJ on sale? Or have an SA they can refer me to? Im definitely serious about buying! Thanks guys


----------



## nashpoo

heyrenee said:


> Posted on another thread but thought it would be best here: does anyone know of any store that has the white/pearl grey croc embossed baby SDJ on sale? Or have an SA they can refer me to? Im definitely serious about buying! Thanks guys


https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...y-croc-embossed-baby-sac-de-jour-tote/1499993


----------



## heyrenee

OMG THANK YOU! it's so strange cause I've been stalking Ssense for it and literally looked today but it said it was regular price. Omg thanks so much. I just bought it!


----------



## nashpoo

heyrenee said:


> OMG THANK YOU! it's so strange cause I've been stalking Ssense for it and literally looked today but it said it was regular price. Omg thanks so much. I just bought it!


LOL ! No problem! I think they just added a bunch of new sale bags this afternoon on ssense. Glad you got it


----------



## lms910

Sale is on at YSL boutique! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Got this cutie for $689. They had a few SDJs- blue and pink. Bags 30 perc off. Shoes 40 perc.


----------



## pearlgrass

lms910 said:


> Sale is on at YSL boutique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364379
> 
> 
> Got this cutie for $689. They had a few SDJs- blue and pink. Bags 30 perc off. Shoes 40 perc.



Congrats! Such a CLASSIC piece


----------



## sandle12

Anyone know if they will be having an online sale? Is it only in boutiques?


----------



## i.HeartShoes

Nordstrom has this baby on sale! Someone please grab this! 

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint...arch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=ROSE CLAIR


----------



## yinyin1288

sandle12 said:


> Anyone know if they will be having an online sale? Is it only in boutiques?



I would like to know this as well!


----------



## south-of-france

Can anyone help me find this one on sale? TIA!


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone help me find these on sale?


----------



## Belladiva79

Anyone know if the leather chain wallet is on sale anywhere????


----------



## heyrenee

Belladiva79 said:


> Anyone know if the leather chain wallet is on sale anywhere????



Which chain wallet? Ssense has a lot on sale!


----------



## Poisonivy

sandle12 said:


> Anyone know if they will be having an online sale? Is it only in boutiques?



There is a code you can type in online at checkout.  Otherwise you can't see the sale bags.  the code is EXCLUSIVESS16.  It will only take the discount if the bag is on sale and you won't know until you try and check out.


----------



## Poisonivy

heyrenee said:


> Which chain wallet? Ssense has a lot on sale!




FYI- Nordstrom would not price match SSense because they are based in Canada as opposed to the US, but my NM SA price matched the large chevron tote from SSense.


----------



## Poisonivy

Jeffrey boutique in Atlanta has some nice YSL bags on sale.  At least one or two that I have not seen elsewhere.  As of earlier, my SA had a large Ivory college bag. PM for contact info.  I'd love for someone from TPF to grab it.


----------



## heyrenee

Poisonivy said:


> FYI- Nordstrom would not price match SSense because they are based in Canada as opposed to the US, but my NM SA price matched the large chevron tote from SSense.



Nordstrom is frustrating with their price matching policy! I got my Chloe Faye price matched from Harrod's and they're based in the UK. I think it depends on the SA though because the day before I had asked another SA and she wouldn't, so I came back the next day and asked another and he did  did you end up getting the tote?


----------



## heyrenee

Poisonivy said:


> Jeffrey boutique in Atlanta has some nice YSL bags on sale.  At least one or two that I have not seen elsewhere.  As of earlier, my SA had a large Ivory college bag. PM for contact info.  I'd love for someone from TPF to grab it.



Do you know which bags they had on sale? Were they SDJs?


----------



## Poisonivy

heyrenee said:


> Do you know which bags they had on sale? Were they SDJs?


Off white, silver, small yellow SDJ.  And the off white large chevron college bag.


----------



## Poisonivy

heyrenee said:


> Nordstrom is frustrating with their price matching policy! I got my Chloe Faye price matched from Harrod's and they're based in the UK. I think it depends on the SA though because the day before I had asked another SA and she wouldn't, so I came back the next day and asked another and he did  did you end up getting the tote?


Yes, my SA at Neiman's price matched.


----------



## abacuo

south-of-france said:


> Can anyone help me find this one on sale? TIA!
> View attachment 3365221



I saw this on sale at farfetch.com


----------



## heyrenee

Poisonivy said:


> Off white, silver, small yellow SDJ.  And the off white large chevron college bag.



Off white croc embossed baby size? :O


----------



## chicNclassy

heyrenee said:


> Nordstrom is frustrating with their price matching policy! I got my Chloe Faye price matched from Harrod's and they're based in the UK. I think it depends on the SA though because the day before I had asked another SA and she wouldn't, so I came back the next day and asked another and he did  did you end up getting the tote?



Yup their policy seems to differ from employee to employee. My motto is if you can't get an SA to do it on first try, try again and you just might be able to get it done


----------



## south-of-france

1q2w3e said:


> I saw this on sale at farfetch.com




Thanks, I don't see it though. Maybe because I'm in a different country...


----------



## Shopmore

Poisonivy said:


> Yes, my SA at Neiman's price matched.


Oh that's interesting.   I had presold with a Newman's SA who was adamant that they did not price match at all.


----------



## Pinkroses11

Hi does anyone know if any tributes went on sale?


----------



## i.HeartShoes

Pinkroses11 said:


> Hi does anyone know if any tributes went on sale?


Yes, nordstrom has a couple on sale. Good luck!


----------



## Belladiva79

Who has the best discount on ysl bags right now? Barneys?


----------



## honey_babee

heyrenee said:


> Nordstrom is frustrating with their price matching policy! I got my Chloe Faye price matched from Harrod's and they're based in the UK. I think it depends on the SA though because the day before I had asked another SA and she wouldn't, so I came back the next day and asked another and he did  did you end up getting the tote?


How do they price match? Just based on the currency exchange??


----------



## Poisonivy

Shopmore said:


> Oh that's interesting.   I had presold with a Newman's SA who was adamant that they did not price match at all.


I never had that experience with them either but she was adamantly willing to price match.  Maybe one of those situations that is dependent upon the SA you speak to.


----------



## sandle12

Poisonivy said:


> There is a code you can type in online at checkout.  Otherwise you can't see the sale bags.  the code is EXCLUSIVESS16.  It will only take the discount if the bag is on sale and you won't know until you try and check out.


Got it - thanks!


----------



## Belladiva79

heyrenee said:


> Which chain wallet? Ssense has a lot on sale!




I see a few but most only 15% off. Any idea who might have them cheaper???


----------



## heyrenee

honey_babee said:


> How do they price match? Just based on the currency exchange??



I just changed my area to US and currency to $ and showed them the $ price the item was going for!


----------



## nashpoo

south-of-france said:


> Can anyone help me find this one on sale? TIA!
> View attachment 3365221


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...74&keeprank=1&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_47_5_
I'm not sure if it's on sale for other countries, but for the US it's 30% off. Good luck! :]


----------



## stellalaw

Pinkroses11 said:


> Hi does anyone know if any tributes went on sale?


Yes! I saw a navy blue one on sale


----------



## chicNclassy

Pinkroses11 said:


> Hi does anyone know if any tributes went on sale?




There are quite a few on farfetch, I grabbed myself two pairs because I found it to be the best discount there. I also saw a couple on ssense but I think the discount was the same as the department stores. I think BG, Saks and NM all have some that are on sale. There is also the Saint Laurent sale on their website, saw a few tributes there.


----------



## honey_babee

heyrenee said:


> I just changed my area to US and currency to $ and showed them the $ price the item was going for!


oh cool, I'm gonna try that next time.


----------



## heyrenee

honey_babee said:


> oh cool, I'm gonna try that next time.



Be persistent!! Good luck


----------



## Ally Noriega

My FAVORITE Saint Laurent bag I've ever has to be this monogramme shoulder/bag clutch.  The leather is so sturdy and after carrying it for a year solid you can't even tell.  Thinking of buy the red one too.  It's on sell right now at *SSENSE* (which is having a huge YSL sale right now!)  

I love this bag and I'm happy to answer questions on it!  The photo is from my blog, where I talk more about bags 

Xo Ally
AllysoninWonderland.com


----------



## Belladiva79

Ally Noriega said:


> My FAVORITE Saint Laurent bag I've ever has to be this monogramme shoulder/bag clutch.  The leather is so sturdy and after carrying it for a year solid you can't even tell.  Thinking of buy the red one too.  It's on sell right now at *SSENSE* (which is having a huge YSL sale right now!)
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag and I'm happy to answer questions on it!  The photo is from my blog, where I talk more about bags
> 
> 
> 
> Xo Ally
> 
> AllysoninWonderland.com




Can this be worn crossbody?


----------



## fashiongirlxx

Hi, i'm looking for this YSL monogram chain wallet in Pale Blush color, but it's rarely available. Does anyone know if this is a permanent or seasonal collection? Please PM me if you found one on sale! TIA


----------



## missheru04

fashiongirlxx said:


> Hi, i'm looking for this YSL monogram chain wallet in Pale Blush color, but it's rarely available. Does anyone know if this is a permanent or seasonal collection? Please PM me if you found one on sale! TIA


Hey fashiongirlxx!! Check out these links from selfridges.com. The bag in the first link, matches the color, but I think the style different. I think the second link is the correct bag. Prices are pretty reasonable. Hope this helps!!!



http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/saint-laurent-monogram-quilted-leather-envelope-clutch_118-2000644-393953BOW01/

http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/saint-laurent-monogram-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag_118-2000644-377828BOW01/?previewAttribute=Black


----------



## fashiongirlxx

missheru04 said:


> Hey fashiongirlxx!! Check out these links from selfridges.com. The bag in the first link, matches the color, but I think the style different. I think the second link is the correct bag. Prices are pretty reasonable. Hope this helps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/saint-laurent-monogram-quilted-leather-envelope-clutch_118-2000644-393953BOW01/
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/saint-laurent-monogram-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag_118-2000644-377828BOW01/?previewAttribute=Black





Thank you! Those are in very good prices! But unfortunately the Pale Blush is out of stock 
I think the first link is the same style but smaller size.
Please let me know if you see a Pale Blush! Thanks


----------



## apernitzky

Does anyone have a personal code for a discount on the YSL website? this would be much appreciated


----------



## abacuo

apernitzky said:


> Does anyone have a personal code for a discount on the YSL website? this would be much appreciated




I think the private sale with the code is over and everything on sale is now available without the code in the "sale" section of ysl.com. NAP also made their YSL sale public on their sale section.


----------



## cristincline

Does anyone know if the Cabazon outlet has any zip-around wallets in stock? Or SA info for anyone down there? I don't like calling and not being able to see pictures first...


----------



## sambajuice09

Does anyone know when the Cabazon outlet will have their next big sale?


----------



## sleewiley

Brand new here- I just made an account to tell you lovely ladies that I went to Woodbury commons yesterday and they had some great deals on bags and shoes. I'm not sure if I am supposed to post this info here. I snagged the last pair of nude Jane sandals for $209 plus 8.125% NY tax. They had tributes for $309 or $409 (can't remember- sorry!) I saw a beautiful dark green sac du jour for $2235 (give or take a few bucks). I carried it around the entire store because it was so beautiful! I believe the Y bags were on sale for $1499... Belle du jour clutch were $450 (that's what I paid for it about a year ago) and the patent BDJ were marked down to $399. I tried on a monogram crossbody bag...it looked like the camera bag...a white one that was either $700 or $900. I almost went for it, but it couldn't fit my iphone 6 plus  The SA said it was 30% off retail. Call the store and ask for Jared- he was the friendliest and most knowledgeable. Lydia helped me with shoes. I went to look for a Celine trio or cabas, but they didn't have any and the store was so quiet and bare.......I left after a few minutes. I went to Saint Laurent as soon as I got to the outlets and it was my last stop on my way out. Top notch customer service that I didn't find in any of the luxury stores yesterday.


----------



## sleewiley

cristincline said:


> Does anyone know if the Cabazon outlet has any zip-around wallets in stock? Or SA info for anyone down there? I don't like calling and not being able to see pictures first...


I called Cabazon after someone posted she bought boots for $210 there!!!!!!!! The SA I spoke to was David and his email is YSL.Cabazon@us.ysl.com. Very nice and responds quickly.


----------



## sleewiley

sambajuice09 said:


> Does anyone know when the Cabazon outlet will have their next big sale?


Not this weekend  Not on shoes, anyway. I asked a SA and there will be no sale on shoes this weekend. Such a bummer!


----------



## kativ

On sale at Saks for $995


----------



## xualice

schuhgal said:


> Hello! Usually SL goes on sale 2 times a year - June and January in Europe (and I think a little bit earlier in the US). However if you are looking to buy a bag, you could use www.farfetch.com which brings many of the boutiques to one platform. I have a code if you would like I can share, and it would allow you 10% off - even on the classic styles which don´t go on sale (as well as the seasonal one).


Hi! If your 10% code still works could you share your 10% off code for Farfetch please? I'm looking to buy my first designer bag and I see the YSL wallet on there for a good price!


----------



## schuhgal

xualice said:


> Hi! If your 10% code still works could you share your 10% off code for Farfetch please? I'm looking to buy my first designer bag and I see the YSL wallet on there for a good price!


hello, I am sorry it has stopped working (I think there was a limit of some days beyond which it stopped working


----------



## lilyhsu92

fashiongirlxx said:


> Hi, i'm looking for this YSL monogram chain wallet in Pale Blush color, but it's rarely available. Does anyone know if this is a permanent or seasonal collection? Please PM me if you found one on sale! TIA


Hi, i know Hawaii had YSL sale one month ago (not sure whether they still have sale now or not), it was like everything 20% off, and last season 40% off. I got the rose pink WOC. I am sure i saw a blue one 40%off.


----------



## AnnaD

ivydog said:


> here is the link at overstock about 19 bag not huge%s but a couple of hard to find colors, muse 2 and besace...   google to find a coupon http://overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes...urent,/brand,/2102/cat.html?sort=Lowest+Price


That link didn't seem to work so you know but thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnnaD

GRAILED said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new to the forum but wanted to let everyone know that I can typically get 15-18% off items from Nordstrom.
> If anyone ever needs anything, feel free to reach out and let me know!


That's super nice of you!!


----------



## AnnaD

AnnaD said:


> That link didn't seem to work so you know but thanks for sharing.


I just saw this post was really old... Sorry


----------



## GRAILED

Thank you! This forum is great!! Idk how I'm just now discovering it!


----------



## lms910

GRAILED said:


> Thank you! This forum is great!! Idk how I'm just now discovering it!



Basically like a bar to an alcoholic...full of fabulous enablers!!!


----------



## AnnaD

HAHAHAH  you are so funny!!


----------



## rhill1981

Love this!


----------



## EvanP

Hello everyone, I am looking for a Sac De Jour or a Monogram Teen Bag for my gf. Does anyone know when these bags go on sale? Or know any place with these on sale? Preferably in black, blue, or yellow? Used or new is okay as well. Thanks


----------



## lms910

EvanP said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking for a Sac De Jour or a Monogram Teen Bag for my gf. Does anyone know when these bags go on sale? Or know any place with these on sale? Preferably in black, blue, or yellow? Used or new is okay as well. Thanks



Try flannels.com or selfridges.com!


----------



## xmelissax

Just saw this gorgeous large black sac du jour. Wish I could buy it right now, but I just got the small sdj, so I thought I'd share if someone else was looking! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/391516808342?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Tonimack

Hello ladies...I've been trying to find this bag with grained leather and silver hardware. If you see it anywhere for sale, please pm me. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

lms910 said:


> Basically like a bar to an alcoholic...full of fabulous enablers!!!


 good one


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Anyone been to Desert Hills YSL outlet lately? Wondering what sort of selection they have right now...TIA!


----------



## hellomichelle

hi new here! anyones know where I can get a deal for this in Canada?

https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/.../black-monogram-envelope-chain-wallet/1651543

or know if ssense will discount it at some point? thanks!!


----------



## vmia

Amazing thread. 
I'm planning out my next work bag purchase and am thinking hard on sac du jour - but don't want to pay full retail after learning of such deals! Didn't know of such opportunities with ysl.


----------



## San2222

vmia said:


> Amazing thread.
> I'm planning out my next work bag purchase and am thinking hard on sac du jour - but don't want to pay full retail after learning of such deals! Didn't know of such opportunities with ysl.


The outlet in Calif from time to time has this on sale, you can try calling them. They can send u photos and ship it to u. If u need a sa there, just pm me.


----------



## tasha_c

For anyone looking for a small nude sac de jour, one just arrived at the Saint Laurent outlet at Woodbury Commons; price - $1889


----------



## tasha_c

For anyone looking for a small black sac de jour, there's one available at the Winners on Granville & Robson in Vancouver; price - $1,999


----------



## Kl1234

Tonimack said:


> Hello ladies...I've been trying to find this bag with grained leather and silver hardware. If you see it anywhere for sale, please pm me. Thanks!!!!


Have you found it? I'm searching for this bag as well!


----------



## dd82

Anyone knows what's  new at the Cabazon outlet. Looking for tributes


----------



## tasha_c

For anyone looking for a small navy blue sac de jour, there's one available at the Winners on Granville & Robson in Vancouver; price - $2,999

Note: Sales staff didn't know why the black one from last week was cheaper. The bag has a few minor scuffs as it's just on the table by the front with the rest of the runway bags; I'm surprised they just had it lying out there along with a few gucci and valentino bags


----------



## Susie Lee

My SA has a coupon you can use for SAINT LAURENT shoes & handbags (and many other brands)

Shoes
$75 off $400
$200 off $1000
$300 off $1500

Handbags
$75 off $400
$200 off $1000
$400 off $2000

PM me for her info!


----------



## Shopmore

Susie Lee said:


> My SA has a coupon you can use for SAINT LAURENT shoes & handbags (and many other brands)
> 
> Shoes
> $75 off $400
> $200 off $1000
> $300 off $1500
> 
> Handbags
> $75 off $400
> $200 off $1000
> $400 off $2000
> 
> PM me for her info!



It's not allowing me to pm you, but I am interested.


----------



## tasha_c

Susie Lee said:


> My SA has a coupon you can use for SAINT LAURENT shoes & handbags (and many other brands)
> 
> Shoes
> $75 off $400
> $200 off $1000
> $300 off $1500
> 
> Handbags
> $75 off $400
> $200 off $1000
> $400 off $2000
> 
> PM me for her info!



I'm not able to pm you either, but would love to have her info


----------



## lms910

Ok guys I just found something awesome. If you all shop on netaporter, you can change your country to any european country and get the price in euros! This comes out to approx 30% off us prices. You only pay duties if its over $800...so items less than that are close to 40% off. Also free shipping and free returns. Go!


----------



## hsh96

lms910 said:


> Ok guys I just found something awesome. If you all shop on netaporter, you can change your country to any european country and get the price in euros! This comes out to approx 30% off us prices. You only pay duties if its over $800...so items less than that are close to 40% off. Also free shipping and free returns. Go!



That would be awesome! Have you tried it before?


----------



## lms910

hsh96 said:


> That would be awesome! Have you tried it before?



Just ordered for the first time. Well see how it goes!


----------



## twoblues

lms910 said:


> Just ordered for the first time. Well see how it goes!



Assuming that your credit card uses an exchange rate similar to XE.com, it is slightly cheaper if you choose UK currency. I would try both Euro and Pound to double check.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lms910

twoblues said:


> Assuming that your credit card uses an exchange rate similar to XE.com, it is slightly cheaper if you choose UK currency. I would try both Euro and Pound to double check.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!



I did both too! I think the diff was only a couple bucks.  my orders are both on the way! Ordered a gucci and YSL bag. If i keep the YSL, it will show up here.


----------



## twoblues

lms910 said:


> I did both too! I think the diff was only a couple bucks.  my orders are both on the way! Ordered a gucci and YSL bag. If i keep the YSL, it will show up here.



Great! Which YSL did you get?


----------



## lms910

The cassandre monogram flap! Retails for $2590 and got it for $1800 inc shipping and taxes . I hope its not too heavy!


----------



## Cocobags

Susie Lee said:


> My SA has a coupon you can use for SAINT LAURENT shoes & handbags (and many other brands)
> 
> Shoes
> $75 off $400
> $200 off $1000
> $300 off $1500
> 
> Handbags
> $75 off $400
> $200 off $1000
> $400 off $2000
> 
> PM me for her info!


I'm also unable to PM you. Would love more info, as I've had my eye on the Rive Gauche Cabas for a while!!


----------



## hsh96

Susie Lee said:


> My SA has a coupon you can use for SAINT LAURENT shoes & handbags (and many other brands)
> 
> Shoes
> $75 off $400
> $200 off $1000
> $300 off $1500
> 
> Handbags
> $75 off $400
> $200 off $1000
> $400 off $2000
> 
> PM me for her info!



Do you know when it expires?
Thanks!


----------



## hsh96

twoblues said:


> Assuming that your credit card uses an exchange rate similar to XE.com, it is slightly cheaper if you choose UK currency. I would try both Euro and Pound to double check.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!



That's genius! I ordered the YSL fragment case, it's waiting to dispatched. I used PayPal, if this comes through, I saved over an hundred dollars [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## lms910

hsh96 said:


> That's genius! I ordered the YSL fragment case, it's waiting to dispatched. I used PayPal, if this comes through, I saved over an hundred dollars [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Sweet!


----------



## hsh96

lms910 said:


> Sweet!



It came [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## lms910

YAY! Mine came too but was SO heavy so it had to go back   I ordered a Mulberry bag instead!


----------



## smiley13tree

lms910 said:


> YAY! Mine came too but was SO heavy so it had to go back   I ordered a Mulberry bag instead!



Were returns free even if you order through the international site?


----------



## lms910

smiley13tree said:


> Were returns free even if you order through the international site?



Yes and no...if your item is under $800 you wont have to pay customs,, if its over $800 youll owe customs and those are nonrefundable. The actual return shipping is free.


----------



## smiley13tree

lms910 said:


> Yes and no...if your item is under $800 you wont have to pay customs,, if its over $800 youll owe customs and those are nonrefundable. The actual return shipping is free.



 Oh I see.
Thanks for the explanation! I'm eying a Valentino bag. The prices are too good!!


----------



## twoblues

lms910 said:


> Yes and no...if your item is under $800 you wont have to pay customs,, if its over $800 youll owe customs and those are nonrefundable. The actual return shipping is free.



I wonder if you are assessed duties for returns. That happened to me once and it would have been easier to just consign the bag.


----------



## lms910

twoblues said:


> I wonder if you are assessed duties for returns. That happened to me once and it would have been easier to just consign the bag.



I sent the bag back and did not have to pay duties again.


----------



## twoblues

lms910 said:


> I sent the bag back and did not have to pay duties again.



Thanks! Oh you returned the YSL Cassandre?


----------



## lms910

twoblues said:


> Thanks! Oh you returned the YSL Cassandre?



Yes it was SO heavy!


----------



## twoblues

lms910 said:


> Yes it was SO heavy!



That's too bad. It is a beautiful bag.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Hi all,
I've never bought anything from ysl until today! This morning I put in an order for the medium kate in croc embossed leather. I've been eyeing it off forever and finally placed an order today. I ordered through luisaviaroma and thought I would share a discount code I found through Google; simply type in "PXE" on the discount code area and you will get 15% off if you spend over £1500!!


----------



## Susie Lee

hsh96 said:


> Do you know when it expires?
> Thanks!


September 30th


----------



## Sandi.el

Anyone been to Cabazon lately?


----------



## pennyproud

I am looking to buy a saint laurent woc and I see that the prices on selfridges are pretty reasonable but they are sold out in the colours I want (Dusty Rose). Does anyone know when they usually restock or I can order through a SA from an actual location?


----------



## CleopatraSelene

pennyproud said:


> I am looking to buy a saint laurent woc and I see that the prices on selfridges are pretty reasonable but they are sold out in the colours I want (Dusty Rose). Does anyone know when they usually restock or I can order through a SA from an actual location?


If you call the store, they will order one in for you if there is still stock available


----------



## sleewiley

Yes, has anyone been to Cabezon lately? I was waiting to contact a SA there to see if they were having a sale...


----------



## mugenprincess

sleewiley said:


> Yes, has anyone been to Cabezon lately? I was waiting to contact a SA there to see if they were having a sale...



I went two weeks ago and there weren't any sales.


----------



## grispoivre

Saw two blogger bags (black and red) at tj maxx in Tustin for $699


----------



## Ardiibee

Hello
Saw this SL at tjmaxx on 6th Ave NY


----------



## pfs123

Tonimack said:


> Hello ladies...I've been trying to find this bag with grained leather and silver hardware. If you see it anywhere for sale, please pm me. Thanks!!!!



Do you know if this bag comes in medium, grained leather with silver hardware? Thanks !


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks is having a gift card event and YSL is included. If you want my SA's info PM me.


----------



## tasha_c

Nano fringe sac de jour (tan colour) just got marked down to $1,990 (original price was $3,100) at the Winners on Robson & Granville in Vancouver.

Fyi - for any Americans that live close to the border or are planning on heading up to Canada for vacation, with the strength of your dollar, you can find some AMAZING deals


----------



## nashpoo

tasha_c said:


> Nano fringe sac de jour (tan colour) just got marked down to $1,990 (original price was $3,100) at the Winners on Robson & Granville in Vancouver.
> 
> Fyi - for any Americans that live close to the border or are planning on heading up to Canada for vacation, with the strength of your dollar, you can find some AMAZING deals


Winners? Is that like a high end tjmaxx??? I'm from Seattle and I'm thinking about driving up next month.


----------



## tasha_c

nashpoo said:


> Winners? Is that like a high end tjmaxx??? I'm from Seattle and I'm thinking about driving up next month.


More on the same level as tjmaxx/marshalls, but they have a contemporary and designer section and the bags are located behind the watch/jewelry counter


----------



## glamourdoll.

Mostly in the nicer areas like downtown and North Vancouver though


----------



## Sandi.el

glamourdoll. said:


> Mostly in the nicer areas like downtown and North Vancouver though



Never seen anything nice in the North Vancouver location. West Vancouver however, their selection is generally great.


----------



## Sandi.el

I believe winners is owned by Tjmaxx. I saw 2 SDJ bags  in the West Vancouver location and they had TjMaxx tags. So I'm assuming there's some kind of relation [emoji848]


----------



## MonsieurMode

*SAINT LAURENT BARNEYS PRE-SALE, STARTED YESTERDAY.
30-40% off, I believe. Please PM me for SA details.*


----------



## lms910

The private sale starts in stores on Friday!


----------



## lms910

At the boutique **


----------



## tempurabits

lms910 said:


> At the boutique **



How do you qualify for the private sale?


----------



## lms910

tempurabits said:


> How do you qualify for the private sale?


In the past I have just been able to walk in and see the items! I got the invite in an email this time.


----------



## Chrissy131

Barney sale pm for SA info


----------



## tempurabits

Do the wallet on chains ever go on sale


----------



## jessdressed

Anyone see slg's?


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks is having a gift card event and YSL is included. PM me for my SA's info.


----------



## Chrissy131




----------



## lvchanelboy

YSL Tribute Sale Saks. PM for SA info


----------



## lvchanelboy

SALE 30% Saks. PM for SA info


----------



## baghagg

lvchanelboy said:


> YSL Tribute Sale Saks. PM for SA info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523848


Do you know which colors/heel heights are on sale at Saks?  Thank you.


----------



## mungoo33

Ysl bags on sale at saks - pls refer to link for additional ysl bags. Thanks and pls pm for sa info. 








http://eepurl.com/cpcc11


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks 30% off. Pm me for SA info


----------



## lms910

Run to the boutique ladies-Belle De Jour patent clutches are on sale for $459!! Houston boutique had black red and pink!


----------



## style_be_bright

Not sure if this has been posted here but there's a link for their private sale on the website: http://www.ysl.com/subhome?section=...0525_PrivateSaleSS16&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US

The code is: *YSLPRIVATEFW16*


----------



## shoegal11

Do you happen to have the private sale link ether I can also access the men's sale?? Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## shoegal11

style_be_bright said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here but there's a link for their private sale on the website: http://www.ysl.com/subhome?section=...0525_PrivateSaleSS16&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US
> 
> The code is: *YSLPRIVATEFW16*



Do you happen to have the private sale link ether I can also access the men's sale?? Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks SALE 30% off. PM for SA info


----------



## gymangel812

anyone know if this exists in the baby size? if so where?


----------



## ochie

Does anybody have SA in any outlet?


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks 30% off. PM for SA info


----------



## blackbear2126

style_be_bright said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here but there's a link for their private sale on the website: http://www.ysl.com/subhome?section=...0525_PrivateSaleSS16&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US
> 
> The code is: *YSLPRIVATEFW16*



Thank you so much. Just got a small monogram downtown cabas bag! 
Too bad the on sale product is not returnable, otherwise I will order ultra marine baby monogram downtown cabas :/


----------



## sleewiley

ochie said:


> Does anybody have SA in any outlet?


Woodbury Commons, NY- Lydia or Jared  They are very sweet. 845-928-2169
Desert Hils, CA- David. 951-922-8026
If you call either store, can you let us know the sales they have going on?


----------



## blahliiii

Well farfetch is having their sale right now and there is a $50 off if you spend $250 offer on Amex!


----------



## rnoory

lvchanelboy said:


> Saks 30% off. PM for SA info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528040


Interested in an item for myself can u please pm me thanks


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks is doing their gift card event and YSL in included. PM me for SA info


----------



## DeeLove90

http://www.barneys.com/product/sain...ate&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-6NB5cqXC9iYllOZoYEKCtQ

Is this price too good to be true? I'm looking into this bag but I've never shopped here before. If anyone has, please tell your experience


----------



## Milky caramel

U can


DeeLove90 said:


> http://www.barneys.com/product/sain...ate&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-6NB5cqXC9iYllOZoYEKCtQ
> 
> Is this price too good to be true? I'm looking into this bag but I've never shopped here before. If anyone has, please tell your experience


U cant go wrong with Barneys, very reputable store . I've shopped with them many times and they are trustworthy. Ure in good hands don't panic.


----------



## DeeLove90

Milky caramel said:


> U can
> 
> U cant go wrong with Barneys, very reputable store . I've shopped with them many times and they are trustworthy. Ure in good hands don't panic.


Thank you! I didn't realize they were sold out but I'll stay tuned for any future deals. Wasn't sure if there was some sort of catch.


----------



## Milky caramel

Uwc


DeeLove90 said:


> Thank you! I didn't realize they were sold out but I'll stay tuned for any future deals. Wasn't sure if there was some sort of catch.


----------



## Susie Lee

My SA at Saks has these bags on sale 30% off. PM me for info.


----------



## vmia

DeeLove90 said:


> Thank you! I didn't realize they were sold out but I'll stay tuned for any future deals. Wasn't sure if there was some sort of catch.


You have to snatch those kind of deals


----------



## twoblues

Selfridges.com has black croc-embossed tributes for $295. Only sizes 38-39.5 though.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks is having their gift card event and YSL bags & shoes are included. PM for my SA's info


----------



## kkatrina

Does ysl have yearly events like Gucci and Burberry's sale twice a year? If so, when do they take place? Thank you!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lvchanelboy said:


> Saks is having their gift card event and YSL bags & shoes are included. PM for my SA's info


Do you have any idea when the next gift card event will be? TIA!


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

Hi!
I'm new here, and I just bought ysl monogram grained leather shopper bag from a private seller. I know there's a authenticate forum but has to have link on that product. Can anybody tell me where I can authenticate my bag only with my own photos (bag, authenticity card etc)? Thanks!
Below is the photo from seller. I can provide more photos


----------



## sassynik

kkatrina said:


> Does ysl have yearly events like Gucci and Burberry's sale twice a year? If so, when do they take place? Thank you!


Saint Laurent just ended a month long Fall/Winter 16/17 sale a couple of weeks ago. If you're looking for a deal, Selfridges always has great little deals. For example, they currently have some Medium College satchels priced 40% off before VAT.


----------



## ProShopper1

sassynik said:


> Saint Laurent just ended a month long Fall/Winter 16/17 sale a couple of weeks ago. If you're looking for a deal, Selfridges always has great little deals. For example, they currently have some Medium College satchels priced 40% off before VAT.


Would you be able to link?  I don't see it anywhere?


----------



## sassynik

ProShopper1 said:


> Would you be able to link?  I don't see it anywhere?



It looks like the mediums are gone but they do have some small ones that retail 2200.00 USD priced at 1525.00 USD.

http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat...lted-leather-satchel_118-2000644-428056BRM07/


----------



## bernz84

Not sure if anyone is interested but there are a ton of Belle Du Jours at the Cabazon Outlet. Prices start at $459 and vary in leathers (plain, patent, and gold/silver). They also do shipping!!!

I bought a black clutch from David, who is a great SA. 

Edit: added a couple pics.


----------



## KensingtonUK

sassynik said:


> Saint Laurent just ended a month long Fall/Winter 16/17 sale a couple of weeks ago. If you're looking for a deal, Selfridges always has great little deals. For example, they currently have some Medium College satchels priced 40% off before VAT.



Sorry I missed this sale but so good to know that ysl has sales. Do you remember what Colors?  I want to buy a black medium college and I'm curious to know if this ever goes on sale


----------



## ShoeLover808

KensingtonUK said:


> Sorry I missed this sale but so good to know that ysl has sales. Do you remember what Colors?  I want to buy a black medium college and I'm curious to know if this ever goes on sale



I know that for shoes they will put seasonal colors on sale, I don't know if this is true for bags but it's good to talk with an Sales Associate when the sales are, my SA usually sends me  an email a week or two prior.


----------



## sassynik

KensingtonUK said:


> Sorry I missed this sale but so good to know that ysl has sales. Do you remember what Colors?  I want to buy a black medium college and I'm curious to know if this ever goes on sale


They had a wide variety of bags on sale in every color. Barneys is also great when it comes sale pricing on Saint Laurent. I'd keep an eye out on both sites periodically.


----------



## mugenprincess

bernz84 said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested but there are a ton of Belle Du Jours at the Cabazon Outlet. Prices start at $459 and vary in leathers (plain, patent, and gold/silver). They also do shipping!!!
> 
> I bought a black clutch from David, who is a great SA.
> 
> Edit: added a couple pics.
> 
> View attachment 3619776
> View attachment 3619777


It's gorgeous! I might have to get one myself =X


----------



## bernz84

mugenprincess said:


> It's gorgeous! I might have to get one myself =X



Thanks! I've been totally obsessed with my clutch since it arrived at my doorstep!  I was really surprised that there were some Belle Du Jours left as I know they were discontinued years ago. Personally I prefer this over the Cassandre as I don't like hardware that much.

I forgot to mention that in the first pic, the clutch on the left is navy and the one on the right is black. I ended up with the black one. I don't remember if they had any other colors in the regular calf skin. There were tons of patent leather clutches in different colors (I remember seeing an electric blue, red, and fuschia pink). And I know there was a silver and gold. I forgot the prices of these ones, but I know they were more expensive than the regular leather ones.

You can see underneath there are other clutches and wallets. I know that they had card holders in a different display case.


----------



## ochie

ShoeLover808 said:


> I know that for shoes they will put seasonal colors on sale, I don't know if this is true for bags but it's good to talk with an Sales Associate when the sales are, my SA usually sends me  an email a week or two prior.



Can you pm me your SA, I would love to receive emails.


----------



## connielife

ShoeLover808 said:


> I know that for shoes they will put seasonal colors on sale, I don't know if this is true for bags but it's good to talk with an Sales Associate when the sales are, my SA usually sends me  an email a week or two prior.


could you please kindly forward me your SA email info as well?  thanks!


----------



## samantha567

Hey guys, I was shopping earlier and found the Sac De Jour at a fraction of the original cost on Stefaniamode.com. It is currently on sale but they have an extra 20% off! Link below 

https://www.stefaniamode.com/uk/woman/bags/sac-de-jour-baby-cuir-grain-132807.html


----------



## bambistyle

bernz84 said:


> Thanks! I've been totally obsessed with my clutch since it arrived at my doorstep!  I was really surprised that there were some Belle Du Jours left as I know they were discontinued years ago. Personally I prefer this over the Cassandre as I don't like hardware that much.
> 
> I forgot to mention that in the first pic, the clutch on the left is navy and the one on the right is black. I ended up with the black one. I don't remember if they had any other colors in the regular calf skin. There were tons of patent leather clutches in different colors (I remember seeing an electric blue, red, and fuschia pink). And I know there was a silver and gold. I forgot the prices of these ones, but I know they were more expensive than the regular leather ones.
> 
> You can see underneath there are other clutches and wallets. I know that they had card holders in a different display case.



Hi!! I've always wanted a Belle Du Jour and was very disappointed when they were discontinued. Can you PM me your SA's contact info? I am dying for a black or nude one. I live in Chicago and I was wondering if he would ship to me?


----------



## bernz84

bambistyle said:


> Hi!! I've always wanted a Belle Du Jour and was very disappointed when they were discontinued. Can you PM me your SA's contact info? I am dying for a black or nude one. I live in Chicago and I was wondering if he would ship to me?



Hi! So sorry, I don't play on tpf as much as I used to, but yes, I'd be happy to help. I'll send you a PM


----------



## mzbaglady1

I walked in Saks around Christmas time and snagged these two little babies at a great price.


----------



## KensingtonUK

bernz84 said:


> Hi! So sorry, I don't play on tpf as much as I used to, but yes, I'd be happy to help. I'll send you a PM



Does your sales person work only with shoes or purses as well? If so, would love their contact details!  Thanks!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

mzbaglady1 said:


> I walked in Saks around Christmas time and snagged these two little babies at a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625547



Very cute?  Was the discount good?


----------



## bernz84

KensingtonUK said:


> Does your sales person work only with shoes or purses as well? If so, would love their contact details!  Thanks!!


Hi, the store is very small so I don't believe the employees specialize in particular sections, including the SA that I worked with. Is there anything in particular you're looking for? To be honest, I don't recall seeing a ton of shoes and the purse selection was limited and were from previous collections. Thankfully, I didn't see anything made for outlet quality, unlike Gucci. I'll PM you his name.


----------



## mzbaglady1

KensingtonUK said:


> Very cute?  Was the discount good?


Yes the small stud was a little over 60% off. The fringe pouch 30% off.


----------



## Popo0994

Hi. I was wondering if any of you purse experts can give me some advise. It's my first purse and I was eyeing ysl small monogram crossbody in beige or pale pink colors or even small tassel in beige. Do they ever go on sale? I've read couple thread saying that ysl goes on sale twice a year but since monogram is classic, I wasn't sure if that goes on sale also. If they do, usually how much off?? I wasn't sure if I should wait till summer for some sale or just buy it now. Some advices please!!


----------



## sleewiley

ShoeLover808 said:


> I know that for shoes they will put seasonal colors on sale, I don't know if this is true for bags but it's good to talk with an Sales Associate when the sales are, my SA usually sends me  an email a week or two prior.



Can you PM me your SA's email? I would love to get on a list as well.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Popo0994 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if any of you purse experts can give me some advise. It's my first purse and I was eyeing ysl small monogram crossbody in beige or pale pink colors or even small tassel in beige. Do they ever go on sale? I've read couple thread saying that ysl goes on sale twice a year but since monogram is classic, I wasn't sure if that goes on sale also. If they do, usually how much off?? I wasn't sure if I should wait till summer for some sale or just buy it now. Some advices please!!
> View attachment 3641682
> View attachment 3641684
> View attachment 3641682
> View attachment 3641684


I would wait to purchase these bags. I have seen similar color bags go on sale at least 30 to 40% off. Keep watching various websites where the bags are located.


----------



## Heda97

When do the Saint Laurent website sales happen usually?


----------



## Tpurroc

Hi does the Saint Laurent ever issue promotional codes? Does anyone have? Thanks do much in advance!


----------



## nashpoo

Popo0994 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if any of you purse experts can give me some advise. It's my first purse and I was eyeing ysl small monogram crossbody in beige or pale pink colors or even small tassel in beige. Do they ever go on sale? I've read couple thread saying that ysl goes on sale twice a year but since monogram is classic, I wasn't sure if that goes on sale also. If they do, usually how much off?? I wasn't sure if I should wait till summer for some sale or just buy it now. Some advices please!!
> View attachment 3641682
> View attachment 3641684
> View attachment 3641682
> View attachment 3641684



Sale season for saint Laurent and Givenchy stars in May [emoji91]
I've seen that small pink one go on sale for 30% off on ssense.com last May.


----------



## Slee19

gilt.com is having a sale at the moment


----------



## Sandi.el

May can't come soon enough


----------



## Chrissy131

Barneys is doing pre-sale I believe but this some is 30% off...but I don't work with that SA


----------



## KensingtonUK

Chrissy131 said:


> Barneys is doing pre-sale I believe but this some is 30% off...but I don't work with that SA



The pré-salé already started?  Do you have a sales associate you would recommend or might pm the details?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Chrissy131

KensingtonUK said:


> The pré-salé already started?  Do you have a sales associate you would recommend or might pm the details?  Thanks!!!



Yes it already happen the SA I usually work with haven't say anything yet if I hear from her I will post here


----------



## Heda97

Saint Laurent stuff is on sale right now at Italist.com


----------



## nashpoo

My barneys SA has a small grained sac de jour available. Last one! It's 30 percent off I believe.


----------



## lms910

nashpoo said:


> My barneys SA has a small grained sac de jour available. Last one! It's 30 percent off I believe.



Color?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Wish I could find a black med college on sale.  The barneys in chi had a few tassel crossovers ( I think the style was Kate! )


----------



## Susie Lee

My Saks SA has these items on sale. PM me for her info.


----------



## lms910

My boutique SA just texted that she presale starts today!  She doesn't know the percentage yet but I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Heda97

lms910 said:


> My boutique SA just texted that she presale starts today!  She doesn't know the percentage yet but I will keep everyone posted.



Thanks! Would it only be in stores or online as well?


----------



## lms910

Heda97 said:


> Thanks! Would it only be in stores or online as well?



Not sure and havent heard back yet on the discount


----------



## KensingtonUK

My saint  Laurent pré-salé 30% off. Pm for contact details

Was thinking of grabbing the college gator but my heart is set in the chevron black. Wish I could find it on sale or was going to London sometime soon


----------



## Heda97

KensingtonUK said:


> My saint  Laurent pré-salé 30% off. Pm for contact details
> 
> Was thinking of grabbing the college gator but my heart is set in the chevron black. Wish I could find it on sale or was going to London sometime soon
> 
> View attachment 3702990
> 
> View attachment 3702991
> View attachment 3702992
> View attachment 3702993
> View attachment 3702994
> View attachment 3702995
> View attachment 3702996
> View attachment 3702997
> View attachment 3702998
> View attachment 3702999



Thanks! Is it online?


----------



## lvchanelboy

I got the private sale link this morning. Use code "YSLPRIVATESS17" at checkout. http://t.news.ysl.com/c/2005375/2714/7916101/54524


----------



## armbar

I know it is not on the list but I wanted to know if Matches Fashion out of the UK sells authentic? If anyone could help. Thanks.


----------



## lms910

armbar said:


> I know it is not on the list but I wanted to know if Matches Fashion out of the UK sells authentic? If anyone could help. Thanks.


Yes it is!


----------



## armbar

lms910 said:


> Yes it is!



Thank You!


----------



## CKT

Anyone seen any Candy boots on sale in size 36? I am really craving for a pair


----------



## baghagg

CKT said:


> Anyone seen any Candy boots on sale in size 36? I am really craving for a pair


Did you check Barney's website?   I know I saw Candies as well as boots,  but not sure if they were one in the same. .


----------



## raindropshopshop

Has anyone ever seen the small, black, gold monogrammed chain wallets on sale?


----------



## lms910

raindropshopshop said:


> Has anyone ever seen the small, black, gold monogrammed chain wallets on sale?



Yes! Ssense.com


----------



## CKT

baghagg said:


> Did you check Barney's website?   I know I saw Candies as well as boots,  but not sure if they were one in the same. .



Checked.. unfortunately my size seems to be sold out everywhere


----------



## heyrenee

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/black-large-monogram-college-bag/1830703

Large black college in GHW!!!


----------



## Sandi.el

lvchanelboy said:


> I got the private sale link this morning. Use code "YSLPRIVATESS17" at checkout. http://t.news.ysl.com/c/2005375/2714/7916101/54524




Any idea when the second markdown will be?


----------



## chicNclassy

BG site has black patent tributes for $4xx but its sizes 10+


----------



## ouoparfait

YSL just restocked the CLASSIC JANIS 80 PUMP IN PALE BLUSH, few sizes left for $279


----------



## ppmaster

Thank you ouoparfait. I was able to get the last pair in size 37. Such a great deal!


----------



## ouoparfait

mytheresa is having 20% additional off sale items, free shipping, and ebate gives you back 6%
many good steals for YSL items!


----------



## sleewiley

Got this email yesterday. I haven't called yet...mostly cause I'm trying to save money and don't want to know about the deal


----------



## ochie

sleewiley said:


> Got this email yesterday. I haven't called yet...mostly cause I'm trying to save money and don't want to know about the deal



Do you have any SA that you can recommend?


----------



## sleewiley

Lydia and Jared both helped me when I was last at Woodbury


----------



## MamaSleepy

sleewiley said:


> Lydia and Jared both helped me when I was last at Woodbury [/QUOTE
> Even the luxury designer brand names at outlets are made for outlets, correct?


----------



## sleewiley

Hey mama, Jared told me that they weren't. I couldn't tell. Maybe someone else has more info?


----------



## ProShopper1

sleewiley said:


> Got this email yesterday. I haven't called yet...mostly cause I'm trying to save money and don't want to know about the deal


I called earlier and they said only on the old stiff


----------



## ochie

Would they send pictures?


----------



## ProShopper1

ochie said:


> Would they send pictures?


If you're asking me I didn't ask specifically today but they have offered in the past. I don't have a SA though. Good luck!

And just because it would bother me if I didn't correct myself *stuff lol


----------



## sleewiley

ochie said:


> Would they send pictures?


I think so! Just call and ask and report back what they have


----------



## mystique8

hi.. i'm new here.. i bought the envelope WOC from selfridges online and when arrived only dust bag & WOC were in the YSL box (missing: the square sample leather, care booklet, black authenticity card, white serial number with model details). i'm just so disappointed buying things online from selfridges. no wonder they have the worst reviews in trustpilot. not recommended, they don't refund stuff.

anyway, i'm thinking of selling the WOC. without the authenticity card, can i still sell it for a good deal? i only have the selfridges price tag attached to it still.


----------



## antarctica

Does anyone know what the Labor Day sale will be and when it will start?

Thanks


----------



## purpleboots

Does the college bag ever go on sale?


----------



## smiley13tree

purpleboots said:


> Does the college bag ever go on sale?



Yes I've definitely seen that bag on sale before


----------



## pursepectives

smiley13tree said:


> Yes I've definitely seen that bag on sale before


Do you remember where? I remember seeing it at Saks in blue / beige for 50% off, but I've never seen black on sale.


----------



## shopaholic_604

When did this sale happened? I completely missed it


----------



## Susie Lee

My Saks SA has a coupon you can apply to YSL bags. $300 off $1000. PM me for her info.


----------



## bettypchen

Susie Lee said:


> My Saks SA has a coupon you can apply to YSL bags. $300 off $1000. PM me for her info.


----------



## bettypchen

Hi where can I get the coupon thanks


----------



## Susie Lee

bettypchen said:


> Hi where can I get the coupon thanks


Hi please PM me and I will give you my SA contact info.


----------



## Momo627

Susie Lee said:


> Hi please PM me and I will give you my SA contact info.


hi Im new on here and would love the 300 off for ysl bags coupon. I dont know how to pm people thanks


----------



## hephephippo

Saks has a gift card deal -- most brands are excluded but YSL happens to be included. Spend an X amount and you get a gift card of X amount.. I pulled the trigger on some YSL I have been eyeing, spent a bit over $3K and I got a $900 gift card.. which I will use toward a Celine or Chanel purse that I've also been eyeing! I think it's totally worth it if you're actually planning to buy something anyway.


----------



## Momof3As

hephephippo said:


> Saks has a gift card deal -- most brands are excluded but YSL happens to be included. Spend an X amount and you get a gift card of X amount.. I pulled the trigger on some YSL I have been eyeing, spent a bit over $3K and I got a $900 gift card.. which I will use toward a Celine or Chanel purse that I've also been eyeing! I think it's totally worth it if you're actually planning to buy something anyway.


This is such a great deal going on at Saks right now! I was able to get a YSL woc and wallet for a little over 2k, then received a $600 gc, which I then used to get a Chanel wallet. I paid just a little over $100. So, 1 YSL woc + 1 YSL wallet, + 1 Chanel wallet, all for less than $2500, tax included!


----------



## LAsun

Susie Lee said:


> My Saks SA has a coupon you can apply to YSL bags. $300 off $1000. PM me for her info.



Is this still going on? I called my local Saks today and they said it was over as of yesterday, only two days?


----------



## Susie Lee

LAsun said:


> Is this still going on? I called my local Saks today and they said it was over as of yesterday, only two days?


It’s still going on! PM me and I will give you my SA’s info.


----------



## LynseyLoves

Hi im new to the forum so hi! Forzieri.com have a VIP sale with 20% off the Sac de Jour nano in pink and the baby sac de jour in fog.  I'm a bit gutted as i have wanted the Sac de Jour for ages and have recently purchased a Rive Gauche Cabas from the outlet store in Woodbury common when i was on holiday in NYC so cant really buy this bag too!


----------



## LAsun

Susie Lee said:


> It’s still going on! PM me and I will give you my SA’s info.



Hi, I just sent you a message through a private conversation.  Do you know when this promotion ends? My local Saks says it’s over but this may vary from location to location.  Keeping my fingers crossed..thanks for updating us.


----------



## fdemolinari

Girls, does anyone know if Neiman Marcus have the same gift card thing for store purchases?


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

Susie Lee said:


> My Saks SA has a coupon you can apply to YSL bags. $300 off $1000. PM me for her info.



Hi! Is this still available?


----------



## Luvnlife

ninascharylifestyle said:


> Hi! Is this still available?



I would also love to know if this is still available. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kristen J.

ninascharylifestyle said:


> Hi! Is this still available?


Wondering the same! Thanks!


----------



## lms910

Saks has $275 off your order online! Code is BUYMORE and YSL is included.


----------



## Luvnlife

lms910 said:


> Saks has $275 off your order online! Code is BUYMORE and YSL is included.



Just tried it and it wasn’t included.


----------



## Luvnlife

At least the sac de jour wasn’t included


----------



## Luvnlife

lms910 said:


> Saks has $275 off your order online! Code is BUYMORE and YSL is included.



Just got it to work. THX. Don’t know why it wasn’t working earlier.


----------



## MsModernShopper

Giftcard event at Neiman Marcus, YSL is included


----------



## glamour724

$250 off $1111 on mytheresa with code SINGLE05 works on YSL


----------



## MsModernShopper

Gift card event at Bergdorf’s. YSL is included


----------



## Pkk

Any other coupons available? I tried the last 2 and they don’t work


----------



## MsModernShopper

Pkk said:


> Any other coupons available? I tried the last 2 and they don’t work


Hmmmm...I just used holiday on a medium tri-quilt flap and it worked, maybe give it one more try?


----------



## butifly

Saks is having a gift card promotion for today and tomorrow online and in stores.


----------



## lms910

Anyone know when the sale starts!?


----------



## minababe

any black friday sales coming up?


----------



## MsModernShopper

Net-a-porter has small envelope bags on sale: https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...t&dscroll=930&designerfilter=1442&pscroll=184


----------



## Kzp

Momof3As you got such a great deal!


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

great deals here

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/sale/saint-laurent/items.aspx?category=135971


----------



## MsModernShopper

SSense.com also has lots of bags and SLGs on sale


----------



## HolySweet

Ugh the black large WOC on Farfetch was probably the best price I've ever seen. It was gone so fast, by the time I put it in the cart it was already sold out!


----------



## chicNclassy

My sale finds from farfetch. The bag was 20% off it was like $17xx and the shoes were 40% costing me a little under $700. Not sure if I should keep them. The bag is smaller which I guess is what I wanted but that feels like a lot to pay for a smaller bag? And the shoes, well I was surprised they were on sale, I don't need them but because they were on sale I got them, lol. I remember the bloggers saying these shoes were uncomfortable because of the heel but they are pretty stable. I can't really walk in them because the tag is attached to one of the heels but from standing in them it didn't feel bad. So I guess I need some advice.


----------



## Brigitte031

chicNclassy said:


> My sale finds from farfetch. The bag was 20% off it was like $17xx and the shoes were 40% costing me a little under $700. Not sure if I should keep them. The bag is smaller which I guess is what I wanted but that feels like a lot to pay for a smaller bag? And the shoes, well I was surprised they were on sale, I don't need them but because they were on sale I got them, lol. I remember the bloggers saying these shoes were uncomfortable because of the heel but they are pretty stable. I can't really walk in them because the tag is attached to one of the heels but from standing in them it didn't feel bad. So I guess I need some advice.



The bag looks gorgeous! If there isn’t another handbag you want at that price point or lower, then it’s a keeper to me. You don’t seem as excited about the shoes. With the heel logo and given they might not be too comfortable, do you have an occasion to wear them? I think that might answer whether to keep/return.


----------



## Sandi.el

I have those shoes. I say keep me.   N the bag is nice! Both are good purchases imo


----------



## coddat

Baby sac on sale at Nordstrom, DM for details!  Also 10x points are available Thursday the 30th and December 1st.


----------



## Luvnlife

coddat said:


> View attachment 3894377
> View attachment 3894383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby sac on sale at Nordstrom, DM for details!



Is this the only style of it on sale?  Did you see any other SDJ baby on sale?  THX


----------



## coddat

Luvnlife said:


> Is this the only style of it on sale?  Did you see any other SDJ baby on sale?  THX


That’s the only baby on sale


----------



## Cabsms

Would any of you lovely ladies know where I could source the belle du jour bag in the rose gold?

Thanks


----------



## MsModernShopper

My Black Friday haul from SSense arrived today 

Kate clutch, small loulou and 2 card holders. $2,920 for everything (~20% savings plus free shipping and no tax)


----------



## qgo

Ladies, is $2681 CAD for a Baby SDJ in Pink a good deal? I think I managed to put the last one in my cart on Ssense. Let me know your thoughts! Or should I wait to see if there are better boxing day sales? I'd love the baby in the Fog color ideally.


----------



## inxanne

any intel on what's in the outlets? (i.e. woodbury)


----------



## EllaTran

Does anyone see the Wallet Large Monogram in Black Matelasse leather on sale ?


----------



## Cabsms

EllaTran said:


> Does anyone see the Wallet Large Monogram in Black Matelasse leather on sale ?


https://www.ssense.com/en-au/women/...ck-quilted-monogram-zip-around-wallet/2243557


----------



## EllaTran

Cabsms said:


> https://www.ssense.com/en-au/women/...ck-quilted-monogram-zip-around-wallet/2243557


thank you.But it’s in AU so can I buy it from US?


----------



## Cabsms

EllaTran said:


> thank you.But it’s in AU so can I buy it from US?


Didn’t know where you were lol! Ssense automatically goes to the AU site for me.  You should be able to, go to Ssense and make sure that you are in the US dollars and search for YSL wallets.  Just wanted to alert you that’s who had it on sale.  Happy shopping 

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/sale/designers/saint-laurent/wallets-card-holders


----------



## mols62

Quite a few pieces on sale at Flannels...https://www.flannels.com/women/womens-clearance-brands/saint-laurent
Good selection of bags too


----------



## highend

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...18650.aspx?storeid=9799&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## highend

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...4117.aspx?storeid=11025&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## bunnybride

I always see on Saks website they show certain Saint Laurent bags as sold out but they show the sale price.  Does anyone know when Saint Laurent goes on sale at Saks?


----------



## bunnybride

Like this item!


----------



## ashxree

Saint Laurent stores in Honolulu, Hawaii are always 20% off the original price


----------



## justdeb__

ashxree said:


> Saint Laurent stores in Honolulu, Hawaii are always 20% off the original price



How so? I'll be in HNL next month.


----------



## ashxree

justdeb__ said:


> How so? I'll be in HNL next month.


They don't have it advertised in the store at all. But the sales associated will tell you that Hawaii pricing is 20% off! Of course that is after they show you the regular price. Louis Vuitton is also cheaper here too!


----------



## justdeb__

ashxree said:


> They don't have it advertised in the store at all. But the sales associated will tell you that Hawaii pricing is 20% off! Of course that is after they show you the regular price. Louis Vuitton is also cheaper here too!



Which LV and Saint Laurent store do you recommend? Waikiki or Ala Moana?


----------



## ashxree

justdeb__ said:


> Which LV and Saint Laurent store do you recommend? Waikiki or Ala Moana?


Ala Moana is where I went and the pricing is lower in stores than online! And the stores are fairly close to each other!


----------



## natalia0128

ashxree said:


> They don't have it advertised in the store at all. But the sales associated will tell you that Hawaii pricing is 20% off! Of course that is after they show you the regular price.[emoji2] Louis Vuitton is also cheaper here too! [emoji3]


Really, can you confirm that is right?? I told my friend only Hawaii is the place they can find cheapest price on LV and tax rate is around 4% right in the US?  They never believe me... 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ashxree

natalia0128 said:


> Really, can you confirm that is right?? I told my friend only Hawaii is the place they can find cheapest price on LV and tax rate is around 4% right in the US?  They never believe me...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes all is true!


----------



## Luvnlife

I know this is a Saint Laurent forum, but does anyone know if Celine handbags are also 20% off the retail?  I never realized prices on some designer bags are less in Hawaii. THX


----------



## justdeb__

Luvnlife said:


> I know this is a Saint Laurent forum, but does anyone know if Celine handbags are also 20% off the retail?  I never realized prices on some designer bags are less in Hawaii. THX



Can't say the same for Celine as Hermes in Hawaii is reportedly more than mainland US prices. Check out this post for LV discussion on why prices are slightly lower in Hawaii vs. mainland. The prices seem dependent on which style of bag and are not necessarily 20% lower straight across the board. It seems on average 10-15%, including the lower sales tax depending on where you reside if you live in the US.


----------



## ProShopper1

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCo...294908031+4294962730+4294879516&bmUID=m4eHQLd

Army green is half off. Good luck!


----------



## highend

...only one available 


https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...62197.aspx?storeid=9178&from=listing&tglmdl=1


----------



## d1234

MsModernShopper said:


> My Black Friday haul from SSense arrived today
> 
> Kate clutch, small loulou and 2 card holders. $2,920 for everything (~20% savings plus free shipping and no tax)
> View attachment 3899726


How has the loulou stood up to color transfer?


----------



## MrsBubbaRogowski

10% of Net-a-Porter with code *STYLE10.*


----------



## NANI1972

MrsBubbaRogowski said:


> 10% of Net-a-Porter with code *STYLE10.*



Did you purchase anything with this code? Because it’s not working for me.


----------



## MsModernShopper

d1234 said:


> How has the loulou stood up to color transfer?


I’ve only used it a few times but haven’t had a problem.


----------



## MrsBubbaRogowski

No, I just read about it on this blog. http://therez.se/ Sorry it's not working! Should I edit and just remove it?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

MrsBubbaRogowski said:


> No, I just read about it on this blog. http://therez.se/ Sorry it's not working! Should I edit and just remove it?



I just tried it and it worked.


----------



## NANI1972

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I just tried it and it worked.



I wonder why it’s not working for me. What country are you having it shipped to and what country setting on NAP are you purchasing from?


----------



## NANI1972

MrsBubbaRogowski said:


> No, I just read about it on this blog. http://therez.se/ Sorry it's not working! Should I edit and just remove it?



I called nap, the promo is good only for shipping to UK and European addresses. So that’s why it’s not working for me, because shipping would be to the US. But thanks for sharing anyway, hopefully they’ll have a code soon for United States.


----------



## highend

NANI1972 said:


> I called nap, the promo is good only for shipping to UK and European addresses. So that’s why it’s not working for me, because shipping would be to the US. But thanks for sharing anyway, hopefully they’ll have a code soon for United States.


I'm in the US, and it works for me.


----------



## NANI1972

highend said:


> I'm in the US, and it works for me.



And your shipping to the US as well? And are you ordering from the US website?

Edited to add: I just tried it on the US site and it’s working but when I called NAP they said it’s a glitch And the system is not supposed to be working on the US website at all.


----------



## lope3200

Anyone know where I can find a Marine Blue Patent Leather Y Mail Continental Wallet or Black YSL Patent Y-Mail ZIP Wallet? Can't seem to find them anywhere lol


----------



## lizab




----------



## lizab




----------



## lizab

These are on sale at Palm Springs YSL 
Suede leather bags from $1550 to $706. Y line lamb skin bags from $2250 to $1050. YSL cabas bags from $2650 to $1120.


----------



## marwaaa

lope3200 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a Marine Blue Patent Leather Y Mail Continental Wallet or Black YSL Patent Y-Mail ZIP Wallet? Can't seem to find them anywhere lol



Wasn’t the y-mail line discontinued a few years ago?


----------



## PharmDPeach

lizab said:


> These are on sale at Palm Springs YSL
> Suede leather bags from $1550 to $706. Y line lamb skin bags from $2250 to $1050. YSL cabas bags from $2650 to $1120.



Awesome news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drea3304

Sale on this long leather YSL clutch on matches  
https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Saint-Laurent-Fetiche-leather-clutch-1168920


----------



## highend

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...kate-tassel-clutch-item-12422862.aspx?size=17


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Mytheresa.com if you download the app on your mobile you get free shipping  (within Europe for sure)  and 10% off. I have just got a small loulou in black leather and aged gold hardware


----------



## hcchen_2000

lizab said:


> These are on sale at Palm Springs YSL
> Suede leather bags from $1550 to $706. Y line lamb skin bags from $2250 to $1050. YSL cabas bags from $2650 to $1120.


Am I too late?  Do they still have the sale?


----------



## DPL-LVlady

I heard Saks is starting their sale on the 22nd. Does anyone else have any intel on other stores?


----------



## lms910

Matches has a private sale now. Netaporter does as well (international site).


----------



## DPL-LVlady

Can you provide a link to matches or net a porter please


lms910 said:


> Matches has a private sale now. Netaporter does as well (international site).


----------



## lms910

No because you have to be logged in to access


----------



## DPL-LVlady

lms910 said:


> No because you have to be logged in to access


I'm signed in but i don't see any sale but i didnt get an email invite so maybe thats it.


----------



## highend

Sales have been available since the beginning of May.....most are private or presales.  Mytheresa was the latest to drop with 30% off a decent selection.


----------



## highend

DPL-LVlady said:


> I heard Saks is starting their sale on the 22nd. Does anyone else have any intel on other stores?


Bergdorf is the same; however, given both are currently presaling that's the way to go if you can make it in store.


----------



## highend

Barneys' presale is up online!


----------



## lms910

Not on YSL?


----------



## ElenaTS

highend said:


> Barneys' presale is up online!


That stuff has been up for presale for about aweek. Sadly, no YSL bags like I had hoped. I stalk it every day


----------



## highend

ElenaTS said:


> That stuff has been up for presale for about aweek. Sadly, no YSL bags like I had hoped. I stalk it every day


Perhaps you don't have access (I didn't get any invite, I just first noticed on a page I bookmarked)....either way it IS up (no clue as to the access criteria)... otherwise I wouldn't have posted it. YSL "bags below"


----------



## ElenaTS

highend said:


> Perhaps you don't have access (I didn't get any invite, I just first noticed on a page I bookmarked)....either way it IS up (no clue as to the access criteria)... otherwise I wouldn't have posted it. YSL "bags below"
> View attachment 4073288
> View attachment 4073291
> View attachment 4073290
> View attachment 4073287
> View attachment 4073286


Oops .YOu are right. I don't have this access. Ohhhhh. Now I'm going to be stalking the site hoping some of these are available when the sale goes live. Thanks for posting pics!!!


----------



## coddat

Nordstrom is doing Presale with no invitation needed, but in store or phone only.


----------



## Jay 45

Bergdorf sale is now live online - no link needed just go direct and click on main page. Currently 5  YSL's available.


----------



## highend

Jay 45 said:


> Bergdorf sale is now live online - no link needed just go direct and click on main page. Currently 5  YSL's available.


Hmmm, much better items in store....may be worth a call


----------



## highend

Saks just emailed their early access link as well (account specific I believe).  Probably the biggest nonFarfetch selection I've seen thus far with 57 items....yet, I think I'm already shopped out as I'm struggling to find something to buy (I even have a gift card to use)


----------



## raindropshopshop

When does this sale typically go public at the various retailers? My local YSL store actually has a decent selection, but trying to buy online for the cashback


----------



## highend

raindropshopshop said:


> When does this sale typically go public at the various retailers? My local YSL store actually has a decent selection, but trying to buy online for the cashback


The public sales will occur various days this week (many tomorrow).  Even the boutique sale that's been private for the past couple weeks should be up on their site.

However, some stores have better stock in store than online (and vice versa).


----------



## Jay 45

raindropshopshop said:


> When does this sale typically go public at the various retailers? My local YSL store actually has a decent selection, but trying to buy online for the cashback


Saks and Neimans go public online tomorrow. Nordstrom 5/23.


----------



## highend

Netaporter sale is live


----------



## highend

Jay 45 said:


> ....Nordstrom 5/23.


...actually Nordstrom sale is live now online!!


----------



## highend

Ssense sale is up as well!  Not the best initial discount (as per the usual)...but a lot of items that are not discounted elsewhere.

....too many sales at once


----------



## Jay 45

highend said:


> ...actually Nordstrom sale is live now online!!


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## LApursenurse

Ysl private sale started today


----------



## Jay 45

LApursenurse said:


> Ysl private sale started today


Was it emailed or what is the access?


----------



## LApursenurse

Jay 45 said:


> Was it emailed or what is the access?



It was emailed to me.  I can’t see exact prices bc you have to put the items in your cart and enter code.  Pretty good selection though.


----------



## ochie

Does anybody know if opyum style will go on sale?


----------



## hcchen_2000

LApursenurse said:


> It was emailed to me.  I can’t see exact prices bc you have to put the items in your cart and enter code.  Pretty good selection though.


can you please email me the link?


----------



## LApursenurse

hcchen_2000 said:


> can you please email me the link?



I’m not very techy person but message me your email and I’ll try.  You will still have to log in to YSL if you want to purchase.


----------



## ElenaTS

LApursenurse said:


> I’m not very techy person but message me your email and I’ll try.  You will still have to log in to YSL if you want to purchase.


Are the sale prices good? The selection for most of the sales that started today are pretty minimal.


----------



## Jay 45

Anyone else get really upset when they don't get a presale link? The fear of missing out on a sale is real lol


----------



## ElenaTS

Jay 45 said:


> Anyone else get really upset when they don't get a presale link? The fear of missing out on a sale is real lol


I KNOW! Especially since I just purchased in store a few weeks ago and signed up on the website to get presale info


----------



## LApursenurse

ElenaTS said:


> Are the sale prices good? The selection for most of the sales that started today are pretty minimal.



I’m not sure.  I put the bag that I purchased in my cart(large college) and was going to see out of curiosity what the savings were but got frustrated because it was making me go through the whole checkout process.  I’m surprised you didn’t get the link since you bought recently.  I bought online in March.


----------



## nkhan2291

Hi,

if anyone has the presale link for ysl or can message it to me, would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## ElenaTS

LApursenurse said:


> I’m not sure.  I put the bag that I purchased in my cart(large college) and was going to see out of curiosity what the savings were but got frustrated because it was making me go through the whole checkout process.  I’m surprised you didn’t get the link since you bought recently.  I bought online in March.


That's lame. And a LOT of work to go through it all to see the sale price.


----------



## Kristen J.

Can anyone share the sale code please?


----------



## LApursenurse

SS18YSLPRIVATE


----------



## DPL-LVlady

LApursenurse said:


> SS18YSLPRIVATE


Thank you. Can you pm or send the link please


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Anyone know if the sunset style in black croc with black hardware went on sale anywhere??


----------



## highend

GAMOGIRL said:


> Anyone know if the sunset style in black croc with black hardware went on sale anywhere??


_(...actually, disregard, the link I posted had the wrong hardware)_


----------



## GAMOGIRL

highend said:


> _(...actually, disregard, the link I posted had the wrong hardware)_



Ok, no worries! I appreciate the thought


----------



## DPL-LVlady

LApursenurse said:


> SS18YSLPRIVATE[/QUOTE
> Thank you... I just did some damage I found a black woc and black envelope bag both with silver hardware!


----------



## lms910

Can you please send the link to me?


----------



## LApursenurse

Good glad you were able to find what you wanted! Just out of curiosity, about what percentage off did you save?


----------



## Krodriz

LApursenurse said:


> Ysl private sale started today


Can you send me the link please? Thanks !!


----------



## hephephippo

I've been buried in online sales all day! Anyone seen the YSL Lou Lou mules in cognac OR the pink/rose beige one on sale please? I can only shop from my  couch


----------



## DPL-LVlady

LApursenurse said:


> Good glad you were able to find what you wanted! Just out of curiosity, about what percentage off did you save?


30% each


----------



## DPL-LVlady

Krodriz said:


> Can you send me the link please? Thanks !!



Ladies here is the link
https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_women&gender=D&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US


----------



## Krodriz

DPL-LVlady said:


> Ladies here is the link
> https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_women&gender=D&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US


Doesn’t look like the promo code is working on espadrilles or anything else I’m trying to buy


----------



## highend

DPL-LVlady said:


> Ladies here is the link
> https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_women&gender=D&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US


Nice....there's a few items online that they didn't have available at my store during the private.  _Hmmm....trying to be good_


----------



## ElenaTS

DPL-LVlady said:


> Ladies here is the link
> https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_women&gender=D&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## shanalechell

I tried applying the code and the price didn’t change on an item I’m trying to buy. Anyone else?


----------



## ElenaTS

shanalechell said:


> I tried applying the code and the price didn’t change on an item I’m trying to buy. Anyone else?


try shopping through the link some one posted on the previous page. It worked for me with no code. However you don't see the discount until it's in your cart


----------



## Krodriz

ElenaTS said:


> try shopping through the link some one posted on the previous page. It worked for me with no code. However you don't see the discount until it's in your cart


Same beee! I tried that link and it only shows me clothes


----------



## shanalechell

It’s still not working


----------



## highend

Krodriz said:


> Same beee! I tried that link and it only shows me clothes


You have to let it fully load...there's tons off stuff. Grid view seems to load best.


----------



## highend

shanalechell said:


> I tried applying the code and the price didn’t change on an item I’m trying to buy. Anyone else?


You're not shopping items on the private sale link


----------



## shanalechell

highend said:


> You're not shopping items on the private sale link


Got it. Thank you


----------



## Krodriz

highend said:


> You have to let it fully load...there's tons off stuff. Grid view seems to load best.


Wow I feel retarded. Thank you so much !!!


----------



## larrybills

Can someone post the private sale link for men? I tried changing the URL from ‘women’ to ‘men’, but it didn’t work. Thanks!


----------



## yell0wduckie

larrybills said:


> Can someone post the private sale link for men? I tried changing the URL from ‘women’ to ‘men’, but it didn’t work. Thanks!



https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_men&gender=B&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US


----------



## larrybills

yell0wduckie said:


> https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_men&gender=B&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US



Thank you!


----------



## raindropshopshop

When does Ssense normally start doing more rounds of price cuts? They by far have the best selection (especially with bronze/gold hardware) but the discounts are only like 10-20%... I mean at least no tax, right?


----------



## ilovepuppers

raindropshopshop said:


> When does Ssense normally start doing more rounds of price cuts? They by far have the best selection (especially with bronze/gold hardware) but the discounts are only like 10-20%... I mean at least no tax, right?


I’m wondering the same thing! Apparently sometimes they do weird stuff like up the prices instead of lowering them if a bunch of people place the item in they’re cart but don’t buy it. Not sure how true that is though?


----------



## raindropshopshop

Ugh, sounds like Amazon :/


----------



## Jay 45

The Saint Laurent outlet at Sawgrass is also having a sale  They had some great classic items and also some small Kates for around $1100 or the pink was in the $600s. Got this black clutch for $459! Found out they do take phone orders for pick up or ship for $10.


----------



## Krodriz

Jay 45 said:


> The Saint Laurent outlet at Sawgrass is also having a sale  They had some great classic items and also some small Kates for around $1100 or the pink was in the $600s. Got this black clutch for $459! Found out they do take phone orders for pick up or ship for $10.


Did they have espadrilles?


----------



## Jay 45

Krodriz said:


> Did they have espadrilles
> 
> 
> Krodriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have espadrilles?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I recall, but you could call the outlet store and double check
Click to expand...


----------



## Sparklemum88

Does anyone know if I can get the YSL sale to work on the Australian website?


----------



## ElenaTS

Sparklemum88 said:


> Does anyone know if I can get the YSL sale to work on the Australian website?


Replace the last 2 letters of the sale link the 'US' with 'AU' and it works. Don't forget you need to use the promo code for the sale prices.


----------



## Sparklemum88

ElenaTS said:


> Replace the last 2 letters of the sale link the 'US' with 'AU' and it works. Don't forget you need to use the promo code for the sale prices.


 
Thank you so much. Too bad the code doesn’t work for the AU version though  works fine on the US site for me though


----------



## ElenaTS

Sparklemum88 said:


> Thank you so much. Too bad the code doesn’t work for the AU version though  works fine on the US site for me though


that's weird. I am in a YSL group and quite a few members from Australia ordered and used the code just fine.


----------



## ElenaTS

Sparklemum88 said:


> Thank you so much. Too bad the code doesn’t work for the AU version though  works fine on the US site for me though


Also you have to create an account and be logged in for it to work.


----------



## Sparklemum88

ElenaTS said:


> Also you have to create an account and be logged in for it to work.



That’s so odd, I’m logged in (to aus website) etc and it’s not working for me, is 
SS18YSLPRIVATE the right code for us? What is the percentage off meant to be? 
 I’m meant to go to chadstone tomorrow to look at a particular bag but I’d rather buy it online tonight!!


----------



## luantiger

Jay 45 said:


> The Saint Laurent outlet at Sawgrass is also having a sale  They had some great classic items and also some small Kates for around $1100 or the pink was in the $600s. Got this black clutch for $459! Found out they do take phone orders for pick up or ship for $10.



Ohhh! Would you know what Small Kate bag colors do they have? And if they have a medium size as well? I'm looking around for a Black or Wash pink Crocodile Embossed Kate tassel. Small or Medium size.


----------



## Jay 45

luantiger said:


> Ohhh! Would you know what Small Kate bag colors do they have? And if they have a medium size as well? I'm looking around for a Black or Wash pink Crocodile Embossed Kate tassel. Small or Medium size.


In the small Kate they had black tassel, tan/nude and two different shades of pink. I do not recall seeing the croc embossed one or any mediums but you could call the store and ask. PM me if you need a contact there.


----------



## purpleggplant

Jay 45 said:


> In the small Kate they had black tassel, tan/nude and two different shades of pink. I do not recall seeing the croc embossed one or any mediums but you could call the store and ask. PM me if you need a contact there.



I made an account and added the code but there is no discount


----------



## Jay 45

purpleggplant said:


> I made an account and added the code but there is no discount


Hi, my recent posts are about the outlet store not the online sale BUT I do know the promo code everyone was posting won't work for every item - it only works for items that are listed on the "sale page" accessible through the sale link other people posted: 
https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_women&gender=D&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US
Then at checkout in your "bag" under the item photo (more towards left column) you will see a section to expand to add a personal code and enter "SS18YSLPRIVATE" - you will then see the sale price. Just make sure you have no extra spaces before or after the code as it won't work until you remove them. 
Happy shopping!


----------



## Jay 45

Sparklemum88 said:


> Thank you so much. Too bad the code doesn’t work for the AU version though  works fine on the US site for me though


Be sure you are on the "Sale" page, the code doesn't work for every item.


----------



## luantiger

Jay 45 said:


> In the small Kate they had black tassel, tan/nude and two different shades of pink. I do not recall seeing the croc embossed one or any mediums but you could call the store and ask. PM me if you need a contact there.



Thanks for the info! Super helpful!


----------



## ElenaTS

luantiger said:


> Ohhh! Would you know what Small Kate bag colors do they have? And if they have a medium size as well? I'm looking around for a Black or Wash pink Crocodile Embossed Kate tassel. Small or Medium size.


Ssense.com has a black croc tassel on sale
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...lack-croc-small-kate-tassel-chain-bag/2577738


----------



## Sparklemum88

I’ll delete if not allowed but I’m running out of time. Yay or nay?


----------



## Jay 45

Sparklemum88 said:


> I’ll delete if not allowed but I’m running out of time. Yay or nay?


Love it!


----------



## Sparklemum88

Jay 45 said:


> Love it!


Do you own any white bags? Am I making the biggest mistake of my life by buying a white bag haha?


----------



## luantiger

ElenaTS said:


> Ssense.com has a black croc tassel on sale
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...lack-croc-small-kate-tassel-chain-bag/2577738



Yes I saw, I was just wondering if there was a better deal out there. LOL But it's on my saved list.


----------



## luantiger

Sparklemum88 said:


> Do you own any white bags? Am I making the biggest mistake of my life by buying a white bag haha?



White bag are always going to be prone to more visible scratches and color transfer. But that being said I would still buy white! LOL Beautiful bag! Just needs to take extra care of it.


----------



## Jay 45

Sparklemum88 said:


> Do you own any white bags? Am I making the biggest mistake of my life by buying a white bag haha?


I love light colored bags for summer! Out of all of my bags over the years, I have only had jeans slightly color transfer on to one and was able to clean most of it with leather cleaner. If it was fabric I would say don't do it - but in my opinion, light leather is not much harder to care for than darker colors.


----------



## Kristen J.

I was able to use the code until a few hours ago...now it doesn't work anymore. Did it expire?


----------



## LApursenurse

The sale does end today 5/30


----------



## Kristen J.

LApursenurse said:


> The sale does end today 5/30


Right...but it is not even midnight yet....I tried before 10pm EST


----------



## purpleggplant

Does anyone know when the ssense sale ends? I’m still waiting for the second price drop. Thank you!


----------



## highend

Kristen J. said:


> Right...but it is not even midnight yet....I tried before 10pm EST


The sale is now public with markdowns shown


----------



## highend

Luisaviaroma has also started their sale....30% off


----------



## lilapen

luantiger said:


> Yes I saw, I was just wondering if there was a better deal out there. LOL But it's on my saved list.


There's one here at 30% off
https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-ca/...bLine=bags&CategoryId=98&lvrid=_p_dZ3O_gw_c98


----------



## BagZPlz

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/black-medium-quilted-college-bag/2419067

Black medium college bag with ruthenium hardware!!!


----------



## myachillesheel

Hi, I wanna know if YSL sneakers usually go on sale. I really want this SL/06 but they still cost $595 anywhere now. I saw that other SL/06 are on sale on their website, but I am not sure if this one is a classic or seasonal thing so they might or might not be on sale. Anyone?


----------



## misshufflepuff

myachillesheel said:


> Hi, I wanna know if YSL sneakers usually go on sale. I really want this SL/06 but they still cost $595 anywhere now. I saw that other SL/06 are on sale on their website, but I am not sure if this one is a classic or seasonal thing so they might or might not be on sale. Anyone?


They’re on sale at Italist. I saw them earlier. Have you tried google searching? They should come up easily. I don’t know offhand where else has them on sale because I wasn’t actively looking for them.


----------



## misshufflepuff

The Saint Laurent outlet in Palm Desert has the mini/small Sac De Jour in three seasonal colors (cobat blue/bleu majorelle, red, hot pink) in smooth leather (not soupple/supple) for $1,299. Original price $2,890.

Pic of the blue bag and price tag attached. I did not take photos of the red or hot pink.


----------



## Sparklemum88

Has anyone seen any medium sunsets on sale?  I ordered one off YSL.com and they cancelled my order


----------



## ProShopper1

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-...on=10&navpath=cat000000_cat980731_cat56750744


----------



## haute-mess

does anyone have the contact info for a SA at this location?

thank you




misshufflepuff said:


> The Saint Laurent outlet in Palm Desert has the mini/small Sac De Jour in three seasonal colors (cobat blue/bleu majorelle, red, hot pink) in smooth leather (not soupple/supple) for $1,299. Original price $2,890.
> 
> Pic of the blue bag and price tag attached. I did not take photos of the red or hot pink.


----------



## lizab

haute-mess said:


> does anyone have the contact info for a SA at this location?
> 
> thank you


I do. PM me


----------



## deeshopps

****** online YSL Sale! Just purchased this beauty with 30% off plus, I received a free $200 gift card 
Check her out: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/saint-laurent-c-22_28/ . This is a steal!!


----------



## PJMac

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...er-bag-item-12513226.aspx?storeid=9359&from=1

farfetched has a red kate with tassel for 916


----------



## MangoPeach47

Hi. Does anyone have promotion code for the YSL envelope WOC (both small and large size)?
Thanks!!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Gift card event at Neimans. YSL included!


----------



## styleinmaking

When is the next big YSL sale?  I completely missed the one in May/June but I can still see the prices on Saks website for the sold out sale item.s


----------



## cristincline

Does anyone have current SA email/contact info for Cabazon?


----------



## hpkg

cristincline said:


> Does anyone have current SA email/contact info for Cabazon?



I’d appreciate the name of an SA at Cabazon  too! TIA


----------



## lizab

hpkg said:


> I’d appreciate the name of an SA at Cabazon  too! TIA


PM me - I have an SA at this location!


----------



## Iluvtoshop

lizab said:


> PM me - I have an SA at this location!



Hi Liza, can you please share your SA info with me. I pm’d you. Thanks much!


----------



## kimcruz41

I purchased the SDJ Souple in the Rose color in the outlets of Cabazon for $1,500!! I am stil trying to figure out the differenc ebetween the one I purchased and the one that is currently on the YSL website. They might be discontiuing that color.


----------



## Sandi.el

kimcruz41 said:


> I purchased the SDJ Souple in the Rose color in the outlets of Cabazon for $1,500!! I am stil trying to figure out the differenc ebetween the one I purchased and the one that is currently on the YSL website. They might be discontiuing that color.



Can you post a pic please? TIA


----------



## kimcruz41

Sandi.el said:


> Can you post a pic please? TIA


----------



## kimcruz41

One difference I have seen is the placement of the lock. Some bags have it on the right and some have it on the left.


----------



## highend

kimcruz41 said:


> One difference I have seen is the placement of the lock. Some bags have it on the right and some have it on the left.


The lock can be switched to either side by you.  Did it come with the little black packet with the white card? That should have all the style and color details.


----------



## kimcruz41

highend said:


> The lock can be switched to either side by you.  Did it come with the little black packet with the white card? That should have all the style and color details.


Yes, it did come with the cards. Ill double check what the detials are.


----------



## mugenprincess

kimcruz41 said:


> I purchased the SDJ Souple in the Rose color in the outlets of Cabazon for $1,500!! I am stil trying to figure out the differenc ebetween the one I purchased and the one that is currently on the YSL website. They might be discontiuing that color.



What size is yours? It's gorgeous. Now I want one lol


----------



## missbunnie

kimcruz41 said:


> I purchased the SDJ Souple in the Rose color in the outlets of Cabazon for $1,500!! I am stil trying to figure out the differenc ebetween the one I purchased and the one that is currently on the YSL website. They might be discontiuing that color.


I was just thinking of going for the first time next month! What bags do they mostly carry? You got such a steal on that SDJ


----------



## clam93

The colour is so pretty! May I ask if you saw any another SDJ on sale?


----------



## rukia0814

Luisaviaroma 15% off code 'MEL15' until Nov. 4


----------



## highend

LVR is also having a flash sale this hour for 20% off all items


----------



## Becca0904

Heyy!

Does anyone know how much is a ysl clutch At Woodbury commons?! And if they have mini loulous in the store? 

Thx!!


----------



## ProShopper1

Becca0904 said:


> Heyy!
> 
> Does anyone know how much is a ysl clutch At Woodbury commons?! And if they have mini loulous in the store?
> 
> Thx!!


The grained long kate clutch with metal hardware was $799 I believe. They had it in hot pink and electric blue yesterday.


----------



## stk

Just got an email that YSL.com is having a private sale from 11/16 to 11/22. Use code *PRIVATEYSLFW18. *


----------



## Krodriz

stk said:


> Just got an email that YSL.com is having a private sale from 11/16 to 11/22. Use code *PRIVATEYSLFW18. *


On what items ?


----------



## stk

Krodriz said:


> On what items ?


https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?de...d=0030Y00000hfYLnQAM&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US


----------



## tweetie1288

stk said:


> Just got an email that YSL.com is having a private sale from 11/16 to 11/22. Use code *PRIVATEYSLFW18. *


Do it mention the percentage off? Or maybe it varies by item?  

Thanks for sharing..I wonder if US will have three same sale.


----------



## ized247

Sale is also in the US, got you loulou for about 25% off and Medium sunset crocodile in beige for 30% off


----------



## ized247

Toy*


----------



## tweetie1288

Alice Okundaye said:


> Sale is also in the US, got you loulou for about 25% off and Medium sunset crocodile in beige for 30% off


Is there a link of you don't mind sharing?

Thanks


----------



## ized247

tweetie1288 said:


> Is there a link of you don't mind sharing?
> 
> Thanks


http://click.email.ysl.com/?qs=ca73...c1c236b4e7bd36ca19da341a1e182b287e555bb44d480

code PRIVATEYSLFW18


----------



## tweetie1288

Alice Okundaye said:


> http://click.email.ysl.com/?qs=ca73...c1c236b4e7bd36ca19da341a1e182b287e555bb44d480
> 
> code PRIVATEYSLFW18


Thank you!!  Very much appreciated


----------



## lovemydeals

Silly question - but where do you enter the code for the private sale?    and, does anyone know how much the discount is on the medium collage?   THank you!


----------



## ElenaTS

lovemydeals said:


> Silly question - but where do you enter the code for the private sale?    and, does anyone know how much the discount is on the medium collage?   THank you!


Not a silly question. I was confused too. Shop this link. You'll see the items show promo code eligible. Once you add them to your cart, in the space it says to enter your personal promo code, enter it there. Then you will see th discount. It varies from 30% to 40% off. 
http://click.email.ysl.com/?qs=ca73...c1c236b4e7bd36ca19da341a1e182b287e555bb44d480


----------



## Louellabob

ElenaTS said:


> Not a silly question. I was confused too. Shop this link. You'll see the items show promo code eligible. Once you add them to your cart, in the space it says to enter your personal promo code, enter it there. Then you will see th discount. It varies from 30% to 40% off.
> http://click.email.ysl.com/?qs=ca73...c1c236b4e7bd36ca19da341a1e182b287e555bb44d480


Does anyone know if using this code makes so you cannot return? I want to order a pair of boots but I'm nervous about sizing!


----------



## highend

It seems most major sales are now live with the exception of Nordstrom which should start tomorrow (but I'm not too optimistic given presale selection )


----------



## ElenaTS

highend said:


> It seems most major sales are now live with the exception of Nordstrom which should start tomorrow (but I'm not too optimistic given presale selection )


I got the zebra print sequinned tassel Kate, that has been on my wish list FOREVER for 40% off on Barney's site this morning. I am officially cut off from buying for myself till after Christmas.


----------



## itbag

highend said:


> It seems most major sales are now live with the exception of Nordstrom which should start tomorrow (but I'm not too optimistic given presale selection )


SA at YSL confirmed online sale starts Friday


----------



## ElenaTS

itbag said:


> SA at YSL confirmed online sale starts Friday


it's already live in the site.


----------



## isaac21

itbag said:


> SA at YSL confirmed online sale starts Friday


Do you mean on YSL website or Nordstrom?


----------



## honey52

YSL online sale is live! privateyslfw18 is the code to get the 30% off


----------



## luxurina

Looking for a medium Loulou chain bag. Anyone seen it on sale or have an SA they can recommend?


----------



## Louellabob

luxurina said:


> Looking for a medium Loulou chain bag. Anyone seen it on sale or have an SA they can recommend?


Hey Luxurina, ysl.com has it in khaki 30 % off


----------



## luxurina

Louellabob said:


> Hey Luxurina, ysl.com has it in khaki 30 % off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259996


Omg! C an you share the link Bc when I go on the website it said find in store and doesn’t let me add to cart


----------



## Vanessa_bags

honey52 said:


> YSL online sale is live! privateyslfw18 is the code to get the 30% off


Hi, where do you enter the quote?


----------



## Vanessa_bags

honey52 said:


> YSL online sale is live! privateyslfw18 is the code to get the 30% off


Where do you enter the code sorry? Do you put it in your cart then enter the code? How can you tell what's on sale?


----------



## luxurina

Vanessa_bags said:


> Where do you enter the code sorry? Do you put it in your cart then enter the code? How can you tell what's on sale?


You done need the code anymore it’s live now. But you would enter it under personal code when you go to your cart


----------



## Sparklett22

luxurina said:


> Looking for a medium Loulou chain bag. Anyone seen it on sale or have an SA they can recommend?


Jumping over from the LV forum. Just ordered the Lou Lou medium in black for $500 off from Saks. It’s $50 off every $200 and today only! Been drooling over this bag for so long and I can’t believe I got it for $500 off! I’m one happy girl. I’m just going to have to hide it from hubs for a bit.


----------



## joyluxeclub

Sparklett22 said:


> Jumping over from the LV forum. Just ordered the Lou Lou medium in black for $500 off from Saks. It’s $50 off every $200 and today only! Been drooling over this bag for so long and I can’t believe I got it for $500 off! I’m one happy girl. I’m just going to have to hide it from hubs for a bit.


I got one (the toy). from saks too last night with the same deal!  Plus ****** had 14% cash back so the bag ended up being like $775.


----------



## Maridmd

joyluxeclub said:


> I got one (the toy). from saks too last night with the same deal!  Plus ****** had 14% cash back so the bag ended up being like $775.


I ordered it as well, 20% off. The estimated delivery was today and the order still shows as “submitted” so it hasn’t even shipped. I found out after I placed the order that the promo code didn’t apply to most designer brands ( including YSL) so I’m freaking out hoping everything is ok with my order. I called and they said the order was under review apparently just to make sure there’s no cc fraud and that I will be getting a phone call


----------



## Sparklett22

Maridmd said:


> I ordered it as well, 20% off. The estimated delivery was today and the order still shows as “submitted” so it hasn’t even shipped. I found out after I placed the order that the promo code didn’t apply to most designer brands ( including YSL) so I’m freaking out hoping everything is ok with my order. I called and they said the order was under review apparently just to make sure there’s no cc fraud and that I will be getting a phone call


I had the same issue from Saks! I was supposed to receive it in two days but every time I checked, it said, “submitted.” When I called they said it was under review and i’ll get a phone call. I never did get a call but two days later I finally got tracking for Monday. I ordered on 11/26.


----------



## Maridmd

Sparklett22 said:


> I had the same issue from Saks! I was supposed to receive it in two days but every time I checked, it said, “submitted.” When I called they said it was under review and i’ll get a phone call. I never did get a call but two days later I finally got tracking for Monday. I ordered on 11/26.


Glad you got it !!! And now I have hope too, thanks for the info


----------



## joyluxeclub

Maridmd said:


> I ordered it as well, 20% off. The estimated delivery was today and the order still shows as “submitted” so it hasn’t even shipped. I found out after I placed the order that the promo code didn’t apply to most designer brands ( including YSL) so I’m freaking out hoping everything is ok with my order. I called and they said the order was under review apparently just to make sure there’s no cc fraud and that I will be getting a phone call


I think their web system has issues.  When I purchased mine I thought the order didnt go through because I got no email confirmation, and there was no confirmation of it when I logged in to their system, or on shoprunners system. I had to call support, it was really weird.

I got mine in 2 days and received it in 2 days, but I used shoprunner (which they were offering for free) so I dont know if that made a difference.


----------



## Sparklett22

joyluxeclub said:


> I think their web system has issues.  When I purchased mine I thought the order didnt go through because I got no email confirmation, and there was no confirmation of it when I logged in to their system, or on shoprunners system. I had to call support, it was really weird.
> 
> I got mine in 2 days and received it in 2 days, but I used shoprunner (which they were offering for free) so I dont know if that made a difference.


I used Shop Runner. Unfortunately, I won’t get mine until estimated date of 12/3. Please post yours!


----------



## Maridmd

Just got an email saying my order shipped and it should arrive on the 7th. (A week later than it wa supposed to but still happy since I scored a big discount). That being said I had never ordered from Saks before and in the future I rather stick to Nordstrom, their customer service has always been top notch


----------



## Sparklett22

Maridmd said:


> Just got an email saying my order shipped and it should arrive on the 7th. (A week later than it wa supposed to but still happy since I scored a big discount). That being said I had never ordered from Saks before and in the future I rather stick to Nordstrom, their customer service has always been top notch


I usually order thru Neiman’s...but I couldn’t pass up the deal. I got almost $700 off because I also used the Saks card.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Sparklett22 said:


> I usually order thru Neiman’s...but I couldn’t pass up the deal. I got almost $700 off because I also used the Saks card.


If you don't mind, was the $700 in the form of a Saks gift card? Or, an actual deduction?


----------



## Sparklett22

MamaSleepy said:


> If you don't mind, was the $700 in the form of a Saks gift card? Or, an actual deduction?


It was $500 off and another 10% off for using the Saks card. No gift card!


----------



## Nanakosasih

Is there anybody has SA contact for YSL outlet in Cabazon? Thanks


----------



## Lipstickandgloss

Picked these shoes up for £149 from flannels. Really like them as a smart trainer - the bargain price also helps.

https://www.flannels.com/saint-laurent-buckle-trainers-110607


----------



## maggiesze1

Small Canvas & Tan Sac de Jour Tote
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sai...name=Saint+Laurent&Ntt=saint+laurent+tote&N=0


----------



## MsModernShopper

SAKS Code Jan50 works on YSL shoes


----------



## micahanne

Just got these today. Some sizes are $357 and some are $417. The blue ones are also on sale.


----------



## AleeLee

Hello ladies, I'm new to YSL and I'm just wondering if there is ever and sales or discount codes for Canada.Thank you


----------



## txpharmgrl

Hey everyone, just wondering if there is ever a time when you can use a promo code that saks offers during their sales on ysl. I tried it on a clutch that was a pre-order, but it wouldn't work. Then, I tried it on a different couch that in stock and it looks like it'll work, but it's not the one I want. Any advice?


----------



## chloebagfreak

txpharmgrl said:


> Hey everyone, just wondering if there is ever a time when you can use a promo code that saks offers during their sales on ysl. I tried it on a clutch that was a pre-order, but it wouldn't work. Then, I tried it on a different couch that in stock and it looks like it'll work, but it's not the one I want. Any advice?


I was able to use a Saks code for my Niki bag. I got 450.00 off the price too! Maybe because it was pre- order it wouldn't work? They seem to be having lots of promotions lately, as well as Neimans. Hopefully you can try again soon


----------



## barbee

Neiman Marcus has a gift card promo which works for Saint Laurent bags.


----------



## txpharmgrl

chloebagfreak said:


> I was able to use a Saks code for my Niki bag. I got 450.00 off the price too! Maybe because it was pre- order it wouldn't work? They seem to be having lots of promotions lately, as well as Neimans. Hopefully you can try again soon



I was able to use the code on Sak's website yesterday and got 300 off a the clutch I wanted. You're right, it wouldn't let me use it on the pre-order item (which is good bc it wouldn't have shipped until May)


----------



## SillyYun

txpharmgrl said:


> I was able to use the code on Sak's website yesterday and got 300 off a the clutch I wanted. You're right, it wouldn't let me use it on the pre-order item (which is good bc it wouldn't have shipped until May)


Hey there, may i know which code did u use? Wanna get a med kate..


----------



## txpharmgrl

SillyYun said:


> Hey there, may i know which code did u use? Wanna get a med kate..


It was a one day sale yesterday and the code was ilovesaks.


----------



## turbotaz

I’m new to this brand and would love to be able to get a toy or small Lou Lou with a discount. When are the sales typically at neimans and asks?
TIA


----------



## purpleggplant

turbotaz said:


> I’m new to this brand and would love to be able to get a toy or small Lou Lou with a discount. When are the sales typically at neimans and asks?
> TIA



Ssense, farfetch, my Theresa, yoox are good places you can check occasionally for sales. Ssense and my Theresa have bi annual sales and holiday sales for current items. I think the toy Lou lou retails for 1200? But I saw some on sale for 800-900 during the sales.


----------



## turbotaz

purpleggplant said:


> Ssense, farfetch, my Theresa, yoox are good places you can check occasionally for sales. Ssense and my Theresa have bi annual sales and holiday sales for current items. I think the toy Lou lou retails for 1200? But I saw some on sale for 800-900 during the sales.


Thank you


----------



## PatriotsBabyy

I bought my Muse off of Poshmark and had it authenticated here on TPF. She's authentic!! The best part is I only paid $135 for her [emoji7]


----------



## SillyYun

txpharmgrl said:


> It was a one day sale yesterday and the code was ilovesaks.


noooooooooooo i missed that out....i just checked today, couldn't find the exact one I want...im trying to look for a black silver medium kate bag, they've got the ones in gold. Hope I get to see one soon, I'll wait just for the discounts.
How often does YSL actual store goes on sale online?


----------



## Designer Girl 0

Hi everyone, does anyone know if the tributes ever go on sale?


----------



## txpharmgrl

SillyYun said:


> noooooooooooo i missed that out....i just checked today, couldn't find the exact one I want...im trying to look for a black silver medium kate bag, they've got the ones in gold. Hope I get to see one soon, I'll wait just for the discounts.
> How often does YSL actual store goes on sale online?


I have no idea but I'm looking for a kate clutch via the ysl site or bergdorf's.


----------



## peach36

Hi ladies, so I've encountered a bit of a dilemma. I've recently decided that for my birthday (which is not for 2 more months) I'd like to get myself a black on black medium Kate bag. I found this bag currently on Farfetch for a great price, and with an extra 10% off it would come out to be about 25% off, and on top of that I wouldn't be charged tax. This seems like a great deal and I am super tempted to just buy the bag now because there's only 1 left, but if I could get this same deal in a couple months I would much rather wait. So my question is, is this an abnormally low price for the medium Kate on Farfetch, and should I get this deal while I can? Or should I wait until May? I've also seen from reading farther back in this thread that there are huge spring sales that happen in late May, do you think it is likely I could get the same or better deal on this bag if I wait until then?


----------



## anitalilac

PatriotsBabyy said:


> I bought my Muse off of Poshmark and had it authenticated here on TPF. She's authentic!! The best part is I only paid $135 for her [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344939
> View attachment 4344940
> View attachment 4344941
> View attachment 4344942


That's a gorgeous bag! What a lucky find...


----------



## ProShopper1

peach36 said:


> Hi ladies, so I've encountered a bit of a dilemma. I've recently decided that for my birthday (which is not for 2 more months) I'd like to get myself a black on black medium Kate bag. I found this bag currently on Farfetch for a great price, and with an extra 10% off it would come out to be about 25% off, and on top of that I wouldn't be charged tax. This seems like a great deal and I am super tempted to just buy the bag now because there's only 1 left, but if I could get this same deal in a couple months I would much rather wait. So my question is, is this an abnormally low price for the medium Kate on Farfetch, and should I get this deal while I can? Or should I wait until May? I've also seen from reading farther back in this thread that there are huge spring sales that happen in late May, do you think it is likely I could get the same or better deal on this bag if I wait until then?


If you found the exact bag that you want for a price that you're happy with you should get it. From what I've seen Farfetch usually has regular retail pricing, but every once in a while an item will come in a bit cheaper without being considered on sale. Just because it happened now doesn't mean it will happen again in two months though. The question is do you want to risk it?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

peach36 said:


> Hi ladies, so I've encountered a bit of a dilemma. I've recently decided that for my birthday (which is not for 2 more months) I'd like to get myself a black on black medium Kate bag. I found this bag currently on Farfetch for a great price, and with an extra 10% off it would come out to be about 25% off, and on top of that I wouldn't be charged tax. This seems like a great deal and I am super tempted to just buy the bag now because there's only 1 left, but if I could get this same deal in a couple months I would much rather wait. So my question is, is this an abnormally low price for the medium Kate on Farfetch, and should I get this deal while I can? Or should I wait until May? I've also seen from reading farther back in this thread that there are huge spring sales that happen in late May, do you think it is likely I could get the same or better deal on this bag if I wait until then?


I hope you got it, especially after posting about it here.


----------



## peach36

Winter’sJoy said:


> I hope you got it, especially after posting about it here.


I tried to buy it but my 10% off code wasn't working on the bag for some reason, even though I couldn't find anything saying it was excluded from the promotion  and I'm not happy with the price without it so I'm gonna hold off until May


----------



## Winter’sJoy

peach36 said:


> I tried to buy it but my 10% off code wasn't working on the bag for some reason, even though I couldn't find anything saying it was excluded from the promotion  and I'm not happy with the price without it so I'm gonna hold off until May


I was informed by Farfetch that YSL does not participate in any of the discount codes and that is probably why it didn’t work. 

Sorry it didn’t work out for you.


----------



## 6reedylemons

Hi all
I just purchased from an online boutique my first YSL bag New Toy Loulou for $800!!!
I will update once I receive the bag.
All the best


----------



## htmht

Have anyone done shopping at Gaudenzi Boutique? Are their Saint Laurent handbags authentic? If you do shop at them, how is your experience? How is their US shipping? I am looking forward to your comment. Thank you.


----------



## htmht

6reedylemons said:


> Hi all
> I just purchased from an online boutique my first YSL bag New Toy Loulou for $800!!!
> I will update once I receive the bag.
> All the best


Congratulation on your purchase. What online boutique did you purchase it?


----------



## 6reedylemons

htmht said:


> Congratulation on your purchase. What online boutique did you purchase it?



I was just going to reply to your previous post. I got it at gaudenzi with the welcome 15% off so it came out right under $800. I thought it was too good to be true for a second.

They are a small boutique in Italy, pretty well established.  They sell various high end lux goods. https://www.vogue.it/en/trends/shop-in-the-shops/2011/06/shopping-riviera
. The only catch is they process payment through Italian bank so make sure your card doesn’t charge crazy fees for foreign transaction and currency conversion... my final bill was in euro even though I checked out USD. 
Return policy is okay with 14 days.

They shipped it through DHL and it says I’ll get it this Thursday and requires signature. I ordered it on Monday so the shipping has been pretty fast. I’ll update you when I get it! I’m curious as to if it will come with dust bag etc. I know sometimes Nordstrom, Sak, etc doesn’t come with dust bag.


----------



## htmht

6reedylemons said:


> I was just going to reply to your previous post. I got it at gaudenzi with the welcome 15% off so it came out right under $800. I thought it was too good to be true for a second.
> 
> They are a small boutique in Italy, pretty well established.  They sell various high end lux goods. https://www.vogue.it/en/trends/shop-in-the-shops/2011/06/shopping-riviera
> . The only catch is they process payment through Italian bank so make sure your card doesn’t charge crazy fees for foreign transaction and currency conversion... my final bill was in euro even though I checked out USD.
> Return policy is okay with 14 days.
> 
> They shipped it through DHL and it says I’ll get it this Thursday when I ordered it on Monday. So the shipping has been pretty fast. I’ll update you when I get it! I’m curious as to if it will come with dust bag etc. I know sometimes Nordstrom, Sak, etc doesn’t come with dust bag.


Nice. I think we are somehow on the same page right here. Their Saint Lauren price honestly is too good to be true. With the welcome 15% off, they beat the price from Saint Lauren last big sale on November. Mine with the promotion code plus shipping is about $1450. Therefore, I need some verification before I jumped on the ship. My foreign transaction fee is 2.7% so I guess It is not that crazy. That is the decent shipping you got right there. Did they charge you the sale tax?


----------



## 6reedylemons

htmht said:


> Nice. I think we are somehow on the same page right here. Their Saint Lauren price honestly is too good to be true. With the welcome 15% off, they beat the price from Saint Lauren last big sale on November. Mine with the promotion code plus shipping is about $1450. Therefore, I need some verification before I jumped on the ship. My foreign transaction fee is 2.7% so I guess It is not that crazy. That is the decent shipping you got right there. Did they charge you the sale tax?



Yea I know what you mean.
DHL is pretty standard for international shipping but one time I got a package tracked by DHL but someone from FedEx delivered it. But yea a two day delivery is pretty good for international. 
Sales tax says is due at delivery according to the site


----------



## htmht

6reedylemons said:


> Yea I know what you mean.
> DHL is pretty standard for international shipping but one time I got a package tracked by DHL but someone from FedEx delivered it. But yea a two day delivery is pretty good for international.
> Sales tax says is due at delivery according to the site


I see. Have you ever had experience with paying sales tax at delivery before?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Saks online has the toy Loulou in marble pink on sale.


----------



## 6reedylemons

6reedylemons said:


> Hi all
> I just purchased from an online boutique my first YSL bag New Toy Loulou for $800!!!
> I will update once I receive the bag.
> All the best





comes with everything packaged beautifully


----------



## Toulouse

6reedylemons said:


> comes with everything packaged beautifully
> 
> View attachment 4365630
> View attachment 4365635


Gorgeous! If you don’t mind me asking, how much duty were you charged at time of delivery? Just trying to gauge any “hidden” costs before I try ordering from the site. Thanks!


----------



## 6reedylemons

Toulouse said:


> Gorgeous! If you don’t mind me asking, how much duty were you charged at time of delivery? Just trying to gauge any “hidden” costs before I try ordering from the site. Thanks!


No hidden costs


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Saks had the marble pink toy Loulou on sale for $595 yesterday. I’m not sure if it has sold out.


----------



## 6reedylemons

Winter’sJoy said:


> Saks had the marble pink toy Loulou on sale for $595 yesterday. I’m not sure if it has sold out.


did you get one? such a good deal!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

6reedylemons said:


> did you get one? such a good deal!


No, I passed because light pink just isn’t for me but I hope some saw my post and got it.


----------



## purpleggplant

6reedylemons said:


> comes with everything packaged beautifully
> 
> View attachment 4365630
> View attachment 4365635



Wow! I took a look on the website and I’m really interested in this store now. And they had the full packaging with the Saint Laurent box too! I never get boxes when I buy outside of the brand!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hi everyone... I need some guidance. I want the medium Jamie, but of course would like a good deal. Is this a bag that will go on sale, and perhaps someone knows when and for how much it could be discounted? Thanks for any help.


----------



## txpharmgrl

Saks has their online discount up for up to $300 off after spending $1200


----------



## nicolekayx

Hi, I am new to the Purseforum and wanted to get everyone's thoughts on purchasing a second hand discontinued colour of the YSL WOC bag? Would you do it? How much would you pay for it?  Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated! Not sure how to think about this.


----------



## fdc

nicolekayx said:


> Hi, I am new to the Purseforum and wanted to get everyone's thoughts on purchasing a second hand discontinued colour of the YSL WOC bag? Would you do it? How much would you pay for it?  Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated! Not sure how to think about this.


Hi, welcome I'm new too. As of your question I think it depends on the condition of the bag, for a very good condition I think I'd accept a price with 25-30% off full price. If the line still exists only the colour is discontinued you can base on actual price. Hope that helps!


----------



## CarbonCopy

6reedylemons said:


> I was just going to reply to your previous post. I got it at gaudenzi with the welcome 15% off so it came out right under $800. I thought it was too good to be true for a second.
> 
> They are a small boutique in Italy, pretty well established.  They sell various high end lux goods. https://www.vogue.it/en/trends/shop-in-the-shops/2011/06/shopping-riviera
> . The only catch is they process payment through Italian bank so make sure your card doesn’t charge crazy fees for foreign transaction and currency conversion... my final bill was in euro even though I checked out USD.
> Return policy is okay with 14 days.
> 
> They shipped it through DHL and it says I’ll get it this Thursday and requires signature. I ordered it on Monday so the shipping has been pretty fast. I’ll update you when I get it! I’m curious as to if it will come with dust bag etc. I know sometimes Nordstrom, Sak, etc doesn’t come with dust bag.


How do you get the 15% code?


----------



## fdc

CarbonCopy said:


> How do you get the 15% code?



There is actually an 5% off on a selection of Spring items on Net a Porter including Saint Laurent with the code netaporter15 .


----------



## Retroflowers

Do YSL wallets go on sale?


----------



## ahswong

Saint Laurent Monogram Envelope Bag Dark Beige
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m50819213854


----------



## Nuuhhhcole

SAKS online is having $50 off for every $200 up to $500. Some bags/accessories/clothing/shoes included in promotion. Ends today 4/19!

Code: HAPPYSAKS


----------



## ElenaTS

Nuuhhhcole said:


> SAKS online is having $50 off for every $200 up to $500. Some bags/accessories/clothing/shoes included in promotion. Ends today 4/19!
> 
> Code: HAPPYSAKS


WOW! Thanks for posting. Every YSL bag on my Saks wishlist is $400-$500 off. Decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## Jill N

Just bought mine from Saks. Saved $500


----------



## Jay 45

nicolekayx said:


> Hi, I am new to the Purseforum and wanted to get everyone's thoughts on purchasing a second hand discontinued colour of the YSL WOC bag? Would you do it? How much would you pay for it?  Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated! Not sure how to think about this.



Depends on the color and style you are looking at but used in great condition range from $600-$1000. The outlets are a great place to seek out a WOC and most of them ship if not in your area. I usually see an average of $800 there but never black with gold - usually silver hardware or an off color like white or grey


----------



## Kdelz

ElenaTS said:


> WOW! Thanks for posting. Every YSL bag on my Saks wishlist is $400-$500 off. Decisions decisions!!!!


Wow I missed this awesome deal! Do you know if they do this often?


----------



## lms910

Kdelz said:


> Wow I missed this awesome deal! Do you know if they do this often?


I've seen it twice in the past year.  They do $250-$350 off about once a month tho!


----------



## Babypooh777

Does anyone know if their flat card holder ever go on sale? If they do, what's the cheapest price you ever got? I'm looking to buy one but since their sale is coming soon I probably can wait another month


----------



## micahanne

Babypooh777 said:


> Does anyone know if their flat card holder ever go on sale? If they do, what's the cheapest price you ever got? I'm looking to buy one but since their sale is coming soon I probably can wait another month



I was able to purchase the Lou Lou cardholder in  nude at the outlet for $179 (I think but somewhere around that amount)


----------



## Babypooh777

micahanne said:


> I was able to purchase the Lou Lou cardholder in  nude at the outlet for $179 (I think but somewhere around that amount)


Wow that's such a great price!! So sad there's no outlet near me


----------



## micahanne

Babypooh777 said:


> Wow that's such a great price!! So sad there's no outlet near me


You can call the store and they can ship it to you for $10 (at least that’s what they charge me). I have an SA there who texts me whenever they get new shipments I didn’t have any nude YSL wallet before and now I have 3 nude loulou in 3 different sizes lol


----------



## micahanne

Babypooh777 said:


> Does anyone know if their flat card holder ever go on sale? If they do, what's the cheapest price you ever got? I'm looking to buy one but since their sale is coming soon I probably can wait another month


By the way is this the YSL sale? When is it and up to what % is the sale? Thanks!


----------



## Orellia

Babypooh777 said:


> Does anyone know if their flat card holder ever go on sale? If they do, what's the cheapest price you ever got? I'm looking to buy one but since their sale is coming soon I probably can wait another month



I got my YSL card holder for $200 USD on Farfetch randomly, not even on sale. The same style is normally $295. That's also how I got a good price on my Loewe bag - just random luck from a lower priced boutique on Farfetch.


----------



## Babypooh777

micahanne said:


> By the way is this the YSL sale? When is it and up to what % is the sale? Thanks!


Usually end of May...not only that but other websites like ssense, net a porter, farfetch usually start their sale around the same time as well


----------



## Babypooh777

Orellia said:


> I got my YSL card holder for $200 USD on Farfetch randomly, not even on sale. The same style is normally $295. That's also how I got a good price on my Loewe bag - just random luck from a lower priced boutique on Farfetch.


I think I'll have to start stalking their website


----------



## micahanne

Babypooh777 said:


> Usually end of May...not only that but other websites like ssense, net a porter, farfetch usually start their sale around the same time as well


Awesome! How good is the sale? Like 30-50%? I’m very hopeful lol


----------



## Babypooh777

micahanne said:


> Awesome! How good is the sale? Like 30-50%? I’m very hopeful lol


YES! although usually the sale is on seasonal colors....I am never adventurous with my bag colors, but definitely am for SLGs! So Im looking forward to this season's sale


----------



## micahanne

Babypooh777 said:


> YES! although usually the sale is on seasonal colors....I am never adventurous with my bag colors, but definitely am for SLGs! So Im looking forward to this season's sale


Awesome!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## nikksterxx

micahanne said:


> You can call the store and they can ship it to you for $10 (at least that’s what they charge me). I have an SA there who texts me whenever they get new shipments I didn’t have any nude YSL wallet before and now I have 3 nude loulou in 3 different sizes lol



Do you know if the have the loulou compact wallet? I cant fit everything i need into the flat card holder. Looking for something to match my toy loulou.


----------



## micahanne

nikksterxx said:


> Do you know if the have the loulou compact wallet? I cant fit everything i need into the flat card holder. Looking for something to match my toy loulou.


Yup! Is this the one that you’re looking for? 


They have the flat card holder, compact and the large wallets. I didn’t have any so I took advantage. This was about 2 weeks ago though not sure if they still have some but you can call the store to check, it doesn’t hurt.


----------



## amarilvlover

Following the thread 

I bought a toy loulou (black & silver hdw) from Saks w/ a $350 off $1000 code and a 10% off discount for a new customer. Sadly tho, the bag arrived with two huge creases and I just couldn’t accept it even with a huge discount like that. I’ll be following this thread for the toy loulou sale. Does the black toy loulou w/ silver hardware ever go on sale?


----------



## nikksterxx

micahanne said:


> View attachment 4418830
> 
> Yup! Is this the one that you’re looking for?
> 
> 
> They have the flat card holder, compact and the large wallets. I didn’t have any so I took advantage. This was about 2 weeks ago though not sure if they still have some but you can call the store to check, it doesn’t hurt.



Yes this is what I'm looking for! Do you have a pic of the inside? Also, do you know how much it was? If you don't mind sharing your SA info i would appreciate it!


----------



## micahanne

nikksterxx said:


> Yes this is what I'm looking for! Do you have a pic of the inside? Also, do you know how much it was? If you don't mind sharing your SA info i would appreciate it!



Here’s the inside and I’ll PM you my SA’s info.


----------



## micahanne

micahanne said:


> View attachment 4419553
> 
> 
> Here’s the inside and I’ll PM you my SA’s info.


Forgot to add, they were $249


----------



## nikksterxx

micahanne said:


> View attachment 4418830
> 
> Yup! Is this the one that you’re looking for?
> 
> 
> They have the flat card holder, compact and the large wallets. I didn’t have any so I took advantage. This was about 2 weeks ago though not sure if they still have some but you can call the store to check, it doesn’t hurt.



Just got your message thank you! I actually called before i got your message and they said they never got black in. Is that black in center in the pic you posted?


----------



## micahanne

nikksterxx said:


> Just got your message thank you! I actually called before i got your message and they said they never got black in. Is that black in center in the pic you posted?



No, it’s dark green. I had to clarify that with him as well


----------



## nikksterxx

micahanne said:


> No, it’s dark green. I had to clarify that with him as well


oh, thanks for the clarification. i really want black  saks doesn't have it in black anymore either. If you ever see it in black let me know! thanks again!


----------



## valxim123

Following, i really want to get the small loulou in black with shw and want to know of any offers, does anyone know if this one gets on sale on black friday?? Just yesterday saks had 300dls off but now im wondering if there are better offers on black friday


----------



## jessl

I'm in the market for a med Kate in black for my 30th bday... does anyone have any suggestions on where I might find a sale? It seems like Saks and Barneys are good options though Saks is sold out at the moment. I could get it at Barneys for 10% off with a new email sign up plus 8% on ****** but i'm wondering if I should wait for Memorial Day for a better deal to come along. 

Also if anyone has an experience on how these hold up i'd love to hear it. This will be my first YSL so i'm not super familiar with the quality. I'm thinking i'll go with the grained leather & no tassel because i'd like it to be more than just a special occasion bag.


----------



## PJMac

micahanne said:


> View attachment 4419553
> 
> 
> Here’s the inside and I’ll PM you my SA’s info.


Hey would you mind sending me your SA's info also? I I'm so in love with he light pink wallet!


----------



## micahanne

PJMac said:


> Hey would you mind sending me your SA's info also? I I'm so in love with he light pink wallet!



Yes! I messaged you his info.


----------



## niknaks73

Does anyone know if the YSL in Paris will have a sale in July as it applies to other designers such as Prada and Valentino?  Thanks.


----------



## ElenaTS

Lots of YSL bags that are 30-50% on the Barneys site for the sale that started today.


----------



## micahanne

ElenaTS said:


> Lots of YSL bags that are 30-50% on the Barneys site for the sale that started today.



Oh thanks for this! Do you have to be a vip? I can’t see much of the sale, I’m only like a regular subscriber


----------



## ElenaTS

micahanne said:


> Oh thanks for this! Do you have to be a vip? I can’t see much of the sale, I’m only like a regular subscriber


 I don't think so. I've only ever ordered one thing from barneys and it was under a $100 so I'm definitely not a Vip on that site. I think you have to log in though like with an email and password. But you want the private sale. There's a link up at the top next to the regular sale link. Pretty sure you can just set up an email and password now if you don't have one.


----------



## micahanne

ElenaTS said:


> I don't think so. I've only ever ordered one thing from barneys and it was under a $100 so I'm definitely not a Vip on that site. I think you have to log in though like with an email and password. But you want the private sale. There's a link up at the top next to the regular sale link. Pretty sure you can just set up an email and password now if you don't have one.


its weird because i was able to get to the presale but then when i sort out for bags, its only showing me full price without the presale prices. ugh! i'm in the hunt for a toy loulou or Niki.


----------



## valxim123

I signed up for the emils but is not letting me see any of the sale ysl bags


----------



## ElenaTS

micahanne said:


> its weird because i was able to get to the presale but then when i sort out for bags, its only showing me full price without the presale prices. ugh! i'm in the hunt for a toy loulou or Niki.


I just went through them and no Lou Lous or Nikkis in the sale. Mostly different variations of Kate.


----------



## micahanne

ElenaTS said:


> I just went through them and no Lou Lous or Nikkis in the sale. Mostly different variations of Kate.



Aw thank you so much!


----------



## whatsinaname91

****** is having 20% cash back at Saks.


----------



## whatsinaname91

Eb*te*


----------



## ElenaTS

micahanne said:


> Aw thank you so much!


Most of the stores will start having their sales over the next few weeks and so will the YSL site.Usually someone posts the early access code for the YSL site.


----------



## ElenaTS

whatsinaname91 said:


> ****** is having 20% cash back at Saks.



WOW!!! and Saks just started their big sale today online too. No YSL though, but a lot of Valentino.


----------



## micahanne

ElenaTS said:


> Most of the stores will start having their sales over the next few weeks and so will the YSL site.Usually someone posts the early access code for the YSL site.



That’s awesome! Thanks for this info. I’m excited to see what goes on sale.


----------



## ProShopper1

ElenaTS said:


> Most of the stores will start having their sales over the next few weeks and so will the YSL site.Usually someone posts the early access code for the YSL site.


Do you know when it usually starts?


----------



## whatsinaname91

ElenaTS said:


> WOW!!! and Saks just started their big sale today online too. No YSL though, but a lot of Valentino.



I think Neiman Marcus is doing 15% and Bloomies is doing 20% as well. Barney's at 20% too.


----------



## amarilvlover

Can someone pretty please let me know if a toy loulou in black w shw goes on sale in the next few weeks?


----------



## micahanne

amarilvlover said:


> Can someone pretty please let me know if a toy loulou in black w shw goes on sale in the next few weeks?


I’m looking out for a toy loulou as well! Hopefully the sale will happen soon!


----------



## amarilvlover

micahanne said:


> I’m looking out for a toy loulou as well! Hopefully the sale will happen soon!



Yay! Let’s keep each other updated. I did get one before from SAKS but they sent me a defect :/


----------



## Vanilla1349

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and I will be grateful if you can give me some tips and advice. I'm on my way to buy my first SL bag- I have my eyes on the small Loulou in black+ Gold HW. I live in a European country that has no YSL boutiques anywhere near, so that means I'll have to order it online. Can you recommend me how can I save some money on it or I shall buy the full priced item from the YSL website?


----------



## Jay 45

Vanilla1349 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and I will be grateful if you can give me some tips and advice. I'm on my way to buy my first SL bag- I have my eyes on the small Loulou in black+ Gold HW. I live in a European country that has no YSL boutiques anywhere near, so that means I'll have to order it online. Can you recommend me how can I save some money on it or I shall buy the full priced item from the YSL website?



Hi! I have my eye on the same bag  The private sale will happen this month (also online and the link is usually shared here) however, I would be surprised if the black with gold is included in the sale - last year's sale had the Lou Lou's in black patent with silver hw and a few lighter colors with silver hw. The outlets ship but rarely ever have gold hardware items. If it is not in the private sale, your best bet is to purchase when Saks or another retailer has promotions for X$'s off a purchase of X as YSL is often included in these promos. (Someone else may have better tips - just my personal experience).


----------



## lms910

Jay 45 said:


> Hi! I have my eye on the same bag  The private sale will happen this month (also online and the link is usually shared here) however, I would be surprised if the black with gold is included in the sale - last year's sale had the Lou Lou's in black patent with silver hw and a few lighter colors with silver hw. The outlets ship but rarely ever have gold hardware items. If it is not in the private sale, your best bet is to purchase when Saks or another retailer has promotions for X$'s off a purchase of X as YSL is often included in these promos. (Someone else may have better tips - just my personal experience).



I second all of this! Check european sites too as prices are usually a little cheaper. Matchesfashion, mytheresa, luisaviaroma.


----------



## Vanilla1349

Thank you guys for your advice! I checked all EU sites that I know of, but no luck finding it. I guess I'll wait for a possible sale on YSL.


----------



## dorres

Check boutiques, Saks and NM. Sale has started. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is at SF SL boutique.


----------



## lms910

Anyone have the link and code for the private sale online?


----------



## Mariyak

Hi All, 

First time posting here. I would like to buy a toy loulou in the color earth grey with silver hardware. I was wondering if the YSL website will have this on sale, as they anticipate on having a sale at the end of the month.  I know saks, NM etc have the velvet blue and turquoise calf skin on sale for $830 but I would really like to get the earth grey.


----------



## whatsinaname91

Does anyone know if the WOCs ever go on sale? Saks website keeps doing that thing where it'll show me the lowest price an item has gone to in the past under the price and it makes me go


----------



## pighero15

Anyone has a code or link for private sale,please please share ?
I have been looking for the mini sunset so badly.


----------



## Jay 45

Mariyak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time posting here. I would like to buy a toy loulou in the color earth grey with silver hardware. I was wondering if the YSL website will have this on sale, as they anticipate on having a sale at the end of the month.  I know saks, NM etc have the velvet blue and turquoise calf skin on sale for $830 but I would really like to get the earth grey.



The Earth Grey is still listed as presale on Barney's


lms910 said:


> Anyone have the link and code for the private sale online?





whatsinaname91 said:


> Does anyone know if the WOCs ever go on sale? Saks website keeps doing that thing where it'll show me the lowest price an item has gone to in the past under the price and it makes me go



Yes- the WOC do go on sale usually 30-40% and the outlets often have them too


----------



## PJMac

The farfetch private sale currently has the toy Loulou in Earth on sale. I don't know when the sale launches to the rest of the public but I would keep an eye out for it on the farfetch website as well!!​



Mariyak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time posting here. I would like to buy a toy loulou in the color earth grey with silver hardware. I was wondering if the YSL website will have this on sale, as they anticipate on having a sale at the end of the month.  I know saks, NM etc have the velvet blue and turquoise calf skin on sale for $830 but I would really like to get the earth grey.


----------



## sparkledust

There are a few on sale on fwrd.


----------



## Jay 45

Jay 45 said:


> The Earth Grey is still listed as presale on Barney's
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- the WOC do go on sale usually 30-40% and the outlets often have them too


Saks as $300 off $1200 today- includes a lot of YSL things like bhw toy lou lou and ghw woc.


----------



## highend

Bergdorf sale started today in store as well


----------



## whatsinaname91

Hi all, is the current $175 off $700 at saks the best value I'll get for the saint laurent long monogram zip wallet?


----------



## Mariyak

Jay 45 said:


> The Earth Grey is still listed as presale on Barney's
> 
> I logged in on the website and it’s still full price
> 
> 
> Yes- the WOC do go on sale usually 30-40% and the outlets often have them too


----------



## Mariyak

PJMac said:


> The farfetch private sale currently has the toy Loulou in Earth on sale. I don't know when the sale launches to the rest of the public but I would keep an eye out for it on the farfetch website as well!!​


can you share the link for the private sale?


----------



## luvednotspoiled

My fab NM sa has the following available. Please pm me if you would like her contact info. If anyone finds a camera bag or woc on sale pleaseeeee send it my way! Thanks!


----------



## PJMac

Hey! sorry Its not a link, you have to sign into your account and the prices will show up. I tried sharing links with a friend of mine and its would just show the regular price when she clicked on it. 



Mariyak said:


> can you share the link for the private sale?


----------



## pighero15

just wonder if the sale already started in australia ???


----------



## Mariyak

PJMac said:


> Hey! sorry Its not a link, you have to sign into your account and the prices will show up. I tried sharing links with a friend of mine and its would just show the regular price when she clicked on it.


Okay, thank you.


----------



## ViviTor27

Hi everyone! I’m new here and I’m looking to purchase my first YSL as my graduation gift to myself. I originally planned on getting another LV, but I thought I’d get something different. Right now I’m in between the monogram chain wallet and the envelope bag. I’ve been watching videos on the small and medium size envelope bags and can’t decide on which size I would want. If anyone can offer opinions, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## iloveallpurses

Presale started at YSL boutique.  I scored a pink chevron Woc at the price 1150[emoji4]


----------



## whatsinaname91

ViviTor27 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here and I’m looking to purchase my first YSL as my graduation gift to myself. I originally planned on getting another LV, but I thought I’d get something different. Right now I’m in between the monogram chain wallet and the envelope bag. I’ve been watching videos on the small and medium size envelope bags and can’t decide on which size I would want. If anyone can offer opinions, that would be greatly appreciated!




check out this thread, it might help!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thoughts-on-saint-laurent-ysl-envelope-bag.1000114/


----------



## ViviTor27

whatsinaname91 said:


> check out this thread, it might help!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thoughts-on-saint-laurent-ysl-envelope-bag.1000114/



Thank you! I stumbled upon it not to long after posting. I think I’m going to go with the chain wallet for now though. Does anyone know if that’ll be one of the items included in the sale this month?


----------



## niknaks73

Here is my sale latest purchase at YSL on a Friday.  So excited about these!!!  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4436824


----------



## whatsinaname91

The sale page is officially functioning again, it wasn't available when I checked yesterday. The prices haven't changed but it looks like this is probably what will be on sale when it is officially online.

https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sales


----------



## Mara67

When the pre-sale starts in Europe?


----------



## mohnisingh

Has the presale started in boutiques in europe?


----------



## sbuxaddict

Hi everyone! Trying to understand this sale - I have store credit that I'd like to use. Does the sale ever happen in store?


----------



## Jay 45

Barney's and Bergdorf online sales are now live - including several YSL ibags and items


----------



## Jay 45

Jay 45 said:


> Barney's and Bergdorf online sales are now live - including several YSL ibags and items


Saks is live now too - several YSL bags


----------



## xaestra

whatsinaname91 said:


> Does anyone know if the WOCs ever go on sale? Saks website keeps doing that thing where it'll show me the lowest price an item has gone to in the past under the price and it makes me go


WOC is part of the sale in bubblegum
Pink gold HW, maroon silver HW and royal blue silver HW. 30% off original. I picked up the maroon for my mother.


----------



## stk

Nordstrom also has some YSL bags on sale.


----------



## ElenaTS

Neiman's sale goes live tomorrow. A few items in my wishlist (YSL, FENDI) a already show sale prices


----------



## MontaukWaves

ElenaTS said:


> Neiman's sale goes live tomorrow. A few items in my wishlist (YSL, FENDI) a already show sale prices


Are you able to check out with those prices? Or is it just sort of a preview? thanks!


----------



## stk

Just got an email, SSENSE sale starts tomorrow!


----------



## nikksterxx

if anyone sees a loulou small wallet on sale let me know!


----------



## landers379

Do any items go on sale on the official YSL website?


----------



## hokatie

nikksterxx said:


> if anyone sees a loulou small wallet on sale let me know!


Check the Nordstrom and Saks now.


----------



## stk

https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-us/...gw_i22&FilterDes=Z3O&Page=2&PageRecovery=true

30% off selected ysl bags. 1 hour only, about 30 mins left. Some don't apply and some do. Code 3030.


----------



## ElenaTS

Looks like all of them are live-Bergdorfs, Neimans, Barneys, Saks and some on Nordstrom. I see some of the same bags for sale on all of the sites.


----------



## nikksterxx

hokatie said:


> Check the Nordstrom and Saks now.



they don't have it


----------



## Babypooh777

Net a porter and Farfetch sale have started...but disappointing items I have to say


----------



## francesmonique

Sale has started on the Saint Laurent website with code “PRIVATEYSLSS19” you need to log into your account to see the price


----------



## micahanne

francesmonique said:


> Sale has started on the Saint Laurent website with code “PRIVATEYSLSS19” you need to log into your account to see the price


Awesome! Do you have the link? Or is it just straight www.ysl.com?


----------



## micahanne

O


micahanne said:


> Awesome! Do you have the link? Or is it just straight www.ysl.com?


ooops never mind! I got it! Thanks!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

micahanne said:


> O
> 
> ooops never mind! I got it! Thanks!



Wait, I still don’t see it. What is the link or where do I go? Lol help! [emoji24]

#firstworldproblems hahahha  TIA!


----------



## micahanne

luvednotspoiled said:


> Wait, I still don’t see it. What is the link or where do I go? Lol help! [emoji24]
> 
> #firstworldproblems hahahha  TIA!



here you go  

https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sales


----------



## hart88hart

luvednotspoiled said:


> Wait, I still don’t see it. What is the link or where do I go? Lol help! [emoji24]
> 
> #firstworldproblems hahahha  TIA!


Yes the prices did not change


----------



## micahanne

hart88hart said:


> Yes the prices did not change



you have to put the code when you check out


----------



## froggie1018

Doesn't look like the loulou on sale on YSL website.


----------



## micahanne

froggie1018 said:


> Doesn't look like the loulou on sale on YSL website.



the medium and a toy loulou is included (only certain colors though).. there was a top handle one too


----------



## ViviTor27

Yup, to add, the link and code does work, but I think it only applies only to the colors on the sales page. I tried the black monogram purse and it was regular price, but when I added the maroon, the sales price was reflected! Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## froggie1018

what about the sunset? ugh i hate when they don't show the discount price.


----------



## micahanne

froggie1018 said:


> what about the sunset? ugh i hate when they don't show the discount price.



I think certain colors of the sunset smooth leather and croc one.. i was able to snag a dark navy croc. Hopefully it works with me (its so pretty), i watched some reviews and the cons are heavy and cant hold a lot, so we shall see.


----------



## froggie1018

I added the medium loulou in the bag, and put in the code, however I don't see the discount price.  is it only for certain color?


----------



## ViviTor27

The medium loulou says sold out, assuming the navy color thats listed on the sales page. I’ve never attached a file, but here’s an example of how the discount code is working... the blue and dark red were shown on the sales page, while the black wasn’t. Which is why it’s full priced and the others aren’t.


----------



## micahanne

froggie1018 said:


> I added the medium loulou in the bag, and put in the code, however I don't see the discount price.  is it only for certain color?


It’s the deep red color that’s included in the sale


----------



## mohnisingh

Does UK get a different promo code?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

I can't decide! I quickly bought the teal card holder since it was a steal at $175, but what purse in your opinion is the best bang for your buck? I thinking the medium loulou...


----------



## froggie1018

I can't decide if i want the loulou med or the sunset, bought in deep red.  Help me please!!!


----------



## micahanne

froggie1018 said:


> I can't decide if i want the loulou med or the sunset, bought in deep red.  Help me please!!!


I have the same dilemma


----------



## froggie1018

micahanne said:


> I have the same dilemma


I decided to go with the med. loulou, i saw couples review said that bag is heavy and I want to use it everyday.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

micahanne said:


> here you go
> 
> https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sales



Thank you!


----------



## stk

Decisions, decisions! I couldn’t decide! But I just bought the Medium College Metallic bag at $1743 and the Shopping Bag in Dark Green at $697. We’ll see how it is.


----------



## micahanne

froggie1018 said:


> I decided to go with the med. loulou, i saw couples review said that bag is heavy and I want to use it everyday.



Awesome! Yeah that’s one of the reviews about it, so I’m going to test it and see. I’m looking for like a little dressier/date night type of bag.


----------



## tarheelap

froggie1018 said:


> I can't decide if i want the loulou med or the sunset, bought in deep red.  Help me please!!!



I have both bags. There is a big difference in capacity because the Sunset's compartments are more rigid. For example, I can't fit my hard case for my eyeglasses in either side of the Sunset compartments comfortably. If you pack only small items, it would be fine. I don't find either bag to be heavy.  They are both lovely bags! I got the dark red loulou, since I love my beige one so much.


----------



## RAEDAY

Yippee!  Just purchased the Medium LouLou in Dark Red!


----------



## pighero15

does the code PRIVATEYSLSS19 also for australia ?


----------



## stk

Found some YSL handbags on Tjmaxx online store.
Has anyone ordered from there? Do you get the ysl box and or dustbag

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...814?colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:51&N=3920418742+0

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...2457?colorId=NS1003537&pos=2:9&N=3920418742+0

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...516?colorId=NS1003537&pos=2:60&N=3920418742+0


----------



## Cas321

I just want a card holder . I’m stalking the site for a sale drop down list and didn’t know you had to use a code . An SA told me the sale would start at the end of month but didn’t know exactly when ..


----------



## tarheelap

Use this link to see the sale page:



micahanne said:


> here you go
> 
> https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sales



Then use the code PRIVATEYSLSS19 when you go to the checkout page to see/confirm the discounted price.

Thanks to all who enabled my sale shopping! Also, check Net a Porter, as they have some YSL bags on sale!


----------



## shoegal11

Anyone happen to have the men’s private sale link at ysl ... looking for a gift for hubby


----------



## indi3r4

shoegal11 said:


> Anyone happen to have the men’s private sale link at ysl ... looking for a gift for hubby


https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/men/private-sale-men


----------



## xaestra

Just want to put it out there that boutiques may have some stuff on sale that don't show up online. YMMV. To name a few, I saw grey top handle Loulou, black velvet small Loulou, pink WOC, and snagged a medium grey Loulou backpack at my boutique.


----------



## shoegal11

indi3r4 said:


> https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/men/private-sale-men


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## cheyennemk

Does anyone know how often bergdorf/net a porter/nordstrom have sales like a dollar/percentage amount off? I really want the wallet on a chain in black/gold and I missed the saks $300 off by a few minutes and barneys was out of stock RIGHT after i placed my order. so right now only net a porter, bergdorf and nordstrom has it and im dying to get it but it’s tough paying full price after knowing i couldve gotten it for over $300 cheaper


----------



## lms910

cheyennemk said:


> Does anyone know how often bergdorf/net a porter/nordstrom have sales like a dollar/percentage amount off? I really want the wallet on a chain in black/gold and I missed the saks $300 off by a few minutes and barneys was out of stock RIGHT after i placed my order. so right now only net a porter, bergdorf and nordstrom has it and im dying to get it but it’s tough paying full price after knowing i couldve gotten it for over $300 cheaper


saks does $300 off about once a month!!!!


----------



## foxgal

Ssense has a great selection of YSL on sale, including Loulous, Kates, Envelopes, etc. Unfortunately most are only 10% off but a better deal if you are paying in US $. https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/sale/designers/saint-laurent/bags


----------



## cheyennemk

Thanks everyone! I’ll probably wait around for Saks again then. My only issue with Ssense is that ive heard a lot of bad reviews about shipping. I have the WORST luck when it comes to shipping so i just don't want to risk it. But definitely appreciate the help


----------



## funkydory

I'm too late to the game.  Looking to buy a loulou medium/toy (on sale) in grey, most of the websites are now out of stock.
Also thinking of getting a shopping tote to carry my laptop around in, wondering if there is something less structured than the shopping tote.


----------



## funkydory

Looks like most of the items on the ysl site are no longer applicable with the code. Only thing that had a reduction in price was the shopping bag


----------



## Mariyak

funkydory said:


> I'm too late to the game.  Looking to buy a loulou medium/toy (on sale) in grey, most of the websites are now out of stock.
> Also thinking of getting a shopping tote to carry my laptop around in, wondering if there is something less structured than the shopping tote.


Hey! They have a toy loulou 18% off on ssense. It’s a classic color, it never really goes on sale. 

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/grey-toy-loulou-bag/3468999


----------



## funkydory

Your links with the referral doesn't work.


----------



## Zebra_Bv

What do folks think of the Dark Green SJD suple vs. the taupe? I'd love a dark colored SJD that's not black. They don't have those dark asphalt grays anymore. Any idea whether the Dark Green is closer to black or brighter green? Also any advice on Dark Green vs. Taupe. The Taupe bag is also beautiful and a wonderful neutral color. I'm mostly worried about getting it dirty.


----------



## micahanne

funkydory said:


> Your links with the referral doesn't work.


https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/green-toy-loulou-bag/3746839

If it doesn’t work, you can just do a quick search on their site


----------



## micahanne

micahanne said:


> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/grey-toy-loulou-bag/3746839
> 
> If it doesn’t work, you can just do a quick search on their site


Yeah - it doesn’t work, I just tried it... better off doing a search


----------



## tarheelap

Zebra_Bv said:


> What do folks think of the Dark Green SJD suple vs. the taupe? I'd love a dark colored SJD that's not black. They don't have those dark asphalt grays anymore. Any idea whether the Dark Green is closer to black or brighter green? Also any advice on Dark Green vs. Taupe. The Taupe bag is also beautiful and a wonderful neutral color. I'm mostly worried about getting it dirty.



Here’s my taupe sdj from the sale. I don’t know about the green, but I think the taupe  is dark enough that it wouldn’t get dirty with normal use and reasonable care. It looks lighter in this full sun picture.


----------



## funkydory

Yeah I did a search on the site. But didn’t have the colors I was looking for.


----------



## Zebra_Bv

tarheelap said:


> View attachment 4443976
> View attachment 4443972
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my taupe sdj from the sale. I don’t know about the green, but I think the taupe  is dark enough that it wouldn’t get dirty with normal use and reasonable care. It looks lighter in this full sun picture.


Thank you! The taupe is beautiful!!


----------



## funkydory

I went to the store to take a look at the loulou again and i fell in love with the Niki baby(small). I was comparing websites a little and seems like the have neutralized all the prices worldwide. Might just get it here in Singapore.


----------



## ElenaTS

funkydory said:


> Looks like most of the items on the ysl site are no longer applicable with the code. Only thing that had a reduction in price was the shopping bag


I think because the sale is live now and open to everyone. So you just click on the Sales link and it lists everything still available.


----------



## stk

TJMAXX recent postings

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...4529?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:2&N=3920418742+0

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...2651?colorId=NS1047154&pos=1:6&N=3920418742+0

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...214?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:53&N=3920418742+0

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...4547?colorId=NS1003426&pos=2:8&N=3920418742+0


----------



## froggie1018

I think the sale is a little bit cheaper then the presale.  The loulou in deep red is $6 cheaper. I know it's not a lot but still.


----------



## Mia Bundgaard

Anyone seen a sac de jour in black croc or camel grained leather, which is on sale?


----------



## micahanne

I got the bags that I bought from the presage. I got the toy loulou and medium sunset. I will return the toy since I got the black with BHW.. the sunset, I’m still debating because it is small lol and I’m not use to small bags and because of the divider, I can only fit small stuff. I tried it, it actually fit my small envelope wallet, phone, keys and still have space. Just debating if I want to keep it for the price that I paid if I’m going to use it a lot. So we shall see.


----------



## hart88hart

micahanne said:


> I got the bags that I bought from the presage. I got the toy loulou and medium sunset. I will return the toy since I got the black with BHW.. the sunset, I’m still debating because it is small lol and I’m not use to small bags and because of the divider, I can only fit small stuff. I tried it, it actually fit my small envelope wallet, phone, keys and still have space. Just debating if I want to keep it for the price that I paid if I’m going to use it a lot. So we shall see.
> View attachment 4447166
> View attachment 4447168


You don't like the black with the silver hardware?  Love both bags btw!


----------



## micahanne

hart88hart said:


> You don't like the black with the silver hardware?  Love both bags btw!



I got the dark turquoise from the presale (the lighting is poor sorry!) and the black with BHW at Saks. I’m keeping the black on black one and return the dark turquoise - I wish I can afford to keep both lol


----------



## hart88hart

micahanne said:


> I got the dark turquoise from the presale (the lighting is poor sorry!) and the black with BHW at Saks. I’m keeping the black on black one and return the dark turquoise - I wish I can afford to keep both lol


Oh sorry! So you didn't like the bronze hardware?  I am debating b/w the bronze or silver on the same bag, hence why I'm asking.


----------



## micahanne

hart88hart said:


> Oh sorry! So you didn't like the bronze hardware?  I am debating b/w the bronze or silver on the same bag, hence why I'm asking.



Oh I got it! I just like the black with black hardware better.


----------



## micahanne

micahanne said:


> Oh I got it! I just like the black with black hardware better.


Although some says that the black hardware gets more of the wear and tear since it’s just a coated finished


----------



## funkydory

Love the sunset!


----------



## monicalvlv

Anyway know if the prices would drop after a certain time period or is what I see the lowest it will be on the official website?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

It’s so pretty! I got my first YSL card holder for $175 in this sale.


----------



## indi3r4

monicalvlv said:


> Anyway know if the prices would drop after a certain time period or is what I see the lowest it will be on the official website?



YSL boutique and website will not go lower than what it is right now.


----------



## fdc

Has anyone shopped during this private sale in Paris? Do you know what items are on sale?


----------



## Simbo_ng

Mia Bundgaard said:


> Anyone seen a sac de jour in black croc or camel grained leather, which is on sale?


Here you go, it's 40% off
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-de-jour-tote-item-13050159.aspx?storeid=9884


----------



## katandkay

micahanne said:


> I got the bags that I bought from the presage. I got the toy loulou and medium sunset. I will return the toy since I got the black with BHW.. the sunset, I’m still debating because it is small lol and I’m not use to small bags and because of the divider, I can only fit small stuff. I tried it, it actually fit my small envelope wallet, phone, keys and still have space. Just debating if I want to keep it for the price that I paid if I’m going to use it a lot. So we shall see.
> View attachment 4447166
> View attachment 4447168


Hi michanne,  

Did you return  the dark turquoise?  I'm looking for a Loulou in that color.  

Please let me know


----------



## Bereal

I am thinking of getting a grey Cabas on sale. It’s from the 2017 winter collection. Is it too outdated? Please advise. Thanks in advance. It’s available in a store.


----------



## coolmelondew

monet_notthepainter said:


> It’s so pretty! I got my first YSL card holder for $175 in this sale.


Do you mind sharing with us what colour this is please? looks like a dark green or dark turquoise, and I was considering another bag in these colours. thanks!


----------



## micahanne

katandkay said:


> Hi michanne,
> 
> Did you return  the dark turquoise?  I'm looking for a Loulou in that color.
> 
> Please let me know


Oh yeah I did return last week. So sorry


----------



## darthor

Does anyone know if medium colleges go on discount? Preferably, the brown/dark taupe one?


----------



## Dani779

Hey everyone! Just curious if Saint Laurent sale items are ever discounted at more that 30% off? Currently the sale items are 30% off and I wonder if it ever increases if items don't sell?


----------



## stk

Dani779 said:


> Hey everyone! Just curious if Saint Laurent sale items are ever discounted at more that 30% off? Currently the sale items are 30% off and I wonder if it ever increases if items don't sell?


30% is the most I've seen the YSL site offered off. SSENSE has offered up to 40% off on some items. I saw a bag was off 30% then 40% off after 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Dani779

stk said:


> 30% is the most I've seen the YSL site offered off. SSENSE has offered up to 40% off on some items. I saw a bag was off 30% then 40% off after 2 weeks or so.


Thanks!


----------



## Polasun

Does anyone know if there will be an international sale on the ysl website?

Edit: ah it's online...


----------



## Elena S

Polasun said:


> Does anyone know if there will be an international sale on the ysl website?
> 
> Edit: ah it's online...


Really? Don’t see it on Swedish YSL site...


----------



## Polasun

Yes it's not prominent. You have to click on "Shop Women" or Men and the last list entry is sale.


----------



## Elena S

I know! But it’s not there for Sweden...


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

coolmelondew said:


> Do you mind sharing with us what colour this is please? looks like a dark green or dark turquoise, and I was considering another bag in these colours. thanks!


You’re right! It’s dark turquoise.


----------



## Sanzy

Got both of these WOCs on sale! The black and gold stripe is from Barneys (50% off!) and the gold is from SAKS (over 40% off!)


----------



## ElenaTS

Sanzy said:


> Got both of these WOCs on sale! The black and gold stripe is from Barneys (50% off!) and the gold is from SAKS (over 40% off!)


Love them BOTH! If it's shiny...I WANT IT! Enjoy, they are fab.


----------



## angeljosephy

I'm looking to buy the Envelope bag (medium mix matelasse) and the Uptown tote (medium, smooth leather), both in black... Does anyone know if these will go on sale, and is yes, what's the lowest discount I should be looking at?


----------



## JoeyLouis

angeljosephy said:


> I'm looking to buy the Envelope bag (medium mix matelasse) and the Uptown tote (medium, smooth leather), both in black... Does anyone know if these will go on sale, and is yes, what's the lowest discount I should be looking at?



Check the Harrods and Selfridges sometimes it’s a little cheaper on there shipped from UK


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

hi, does anyone know when the online sale is ending in the U.S.? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Anasta_sia_j

Just picked up my first Loulou on Sale in Dubai few.more left , also green was available , but only in Medium sizes !


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Anasta_sia_j said:


> Just picked up my first Loulou on Sale in Dubai few.more left , also green was available , but only in Medium sizes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480129
> View attachment 4480130


Congrats and lucky - on sale too! Beautiful as well as that adorable kitty cat. Enjoy!


----------



## Anasta_sia_j

WillstarveforLV said:


> Congrats and lucky - on sale too! Beautiful as well as that adorable kitty cat. Enjoy!


 Thank you


----------



## chanelbee23

Anasta_sia_j said:


> Just picked up my first Loulou on Sale in Dubai few.more left , also green was available , but only in Medium sizes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480129
> View attachment 4480130


If you don’t mind me asking, how much was it?


----------



## tarheelap

Anasta_sia_j said:


> Just picked up my first Loulou on Sale in Dubai few.more left , also green was available , but only in Medium sizes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480129
> View attachment 4480130


Gorgeous on you! You're making me regret returning this one!


----------



## Anasta_sia_j

chanelbee23 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, how much was it?


1400$


----------



## Anasta_sia_j

tarheelap said:


> Gorgeous on you! You're making me regret returning this one!


Why did you return it ?


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Current Neiman's online gc event includes Saint Laurent.


----------



## tarheelap

Anasta_sia_j said:


> Why did you return it ?



It was a tough decision, but I already have this bag in taupe. I tend to carry my neutrals more than colors. It’s a great bag and that red is amazing. My closet is stuffed. Must stop buying!


----------



## Coco.lover

Any news on the sales in Paris??


----------



## CKT

Hi does anyone have any contact details or email for a SA in Saint Laurent Woodbury? Thank youu in advance!


----------



## Queensmama

CarbonCopy said:


> How do you get the 15% code?


Reviving this post to see if anyone has used a 15% off code at gaudenzi that worked? The welcome15 I entered said it expired in April


----------



## micahanne

CKT said:


> Hi does anyone have any contact details or email for a SA in Saint Laurent Woodbury? Thank youu in advance!



Pm’ed you my SA at Woodbury


----------



## rac444

Hello! I was reading through older threads trying to figure out the pattern of YSL sales, and it seems that the next one would be in November? I want to get the burgundy Vicky small in velvet this year! Does anyone know if this is an item that would likely go on sale? I can't find it on any department stores (at least not yet), so I guess I would have to purchase from the YSL site unless that changes. Thanks!!!


----------



## dichka

micahanne said:


> Pm’ed you my SA at Woodbury


Can you pm me as well? I’d love to get on an email list.


----------



## JVSXOXO

JoeyLouis said:


> Check the Harrods and Selfridges sometimes it’s a little cheaper on there shipped from UK


I'm in the US and when I try to put the Small Quilted Envelope bag in my cart and checkout, it says it can't be delivered to the US. Is that normal? I've never tried to order from them before.


----------



## JoeyLouis

JVSXOXO said:


> I'm in the US and when I try to put the Small Quilted Envelope bag in my cart and checkout, it says it can't be delivered to the US. Is that normal? I've never tried to order from them before.
> View attachment 4517707



Ohh no! They may have banned it from shipping to US due to price no haven’t bought YSL but I got Prada from selfridges a few weeks ago.


----------



## JoeyLouis

JVSXOXO said:


> I'm in the US and when I try to put the Small Quilted Envelope bag in my cart and checkout, it says it can't be delivered to the US. Is that normal? I've never tried to order from them before.
> View attachment 4517707


Does selfridges have it? Their shipping is super fast.


----------



## JVSXOXO

JoeyLouis said:


> Does selfridges have it? Their shipping is super fast.


 I just did a quick search (on my phone) and don’t see it on their site.


----------



## LadyV

For anyone in the Toronto area, there’s a black Blogger (smooth leather, gold hardware) at Winners in Yorkville for $999!


----------



## Attiejoon

Hi! Does anyone know when the sales start in Europe? Also I will be in London for Christmas. Which shops/mall should I visit for discounts during Christmas?


----------



## Bexter777

Attiejoon said:


> Hi! Does anyone know when the sales start in Europe? Also I will be in London for Christmas. Which shops/mall should I visit for discounts during Christmas?



Hi, I’m in the uk, it’s the day after Christmas usually for the larger stores (Boxing Day sales).


----------



## Attiejoon

Bexter777 said:


> Hi, I’m in the uk, it’s the day after Christmas usually for the larger stores (Boxing Day sales).


 Thanks for your reply! Does the sales include brands like YSL? And which shopping mall would you recommend?


----------



## Bexter777

Hello, Yes it includes such brands, at least it does where I am in Manchester.  The two shops here that do good designer sales are Selfridges and Harvey Nichols.  I'm unsure about London.

In Manchester you have to get there pretty early as people go and buy multiple bags at once, Im sure its exactly the same in London.


----------



## Attiejoon

Bexter777 said:


> Hello, Yes it includes such brands, at least it does where I am in Manchester.  The two shops here that do good designer sales are Selfridges and Harvey Nichols.  I'm unsure about London.
> 
> In Manchester you have to get there pretty early as people go and buy multiple bags at once, Im sure its exactly the same in London.



Hi! Thanks so much for your reply ❤️


----------



## Antigone

https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...-shoulder-bag-item-12131260.aspx?storeid=9359

Medium Loulou!


----------



## Antigone

https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...-shoulder-bag-item-13812915.aspx?storeid=9359

Medium puffer 70% RRP!


----------



## arianax

Saks just had a sale on the loulou in medium one was down to $860 from 2150, how do you get emails for these sales? by the time i see them on sale they are sold out


----------



## 20jatman11

Saks Promo code shopsaksf works on Saint Laurent handbags - up to $300 off

$100 OFF your $400 full price purchase
$200 OFF your $800 full price purchase
$300 OFF your $1200 full price purchase


----------



## pearlgrass

20jatman11 said:


> Saks Promo code shopsaksf works on Saint Laurent handbags - up to $300 off
> 
> $100 OFF your $400 full price purchase
> $200 OFF your $800 full price purchase
> $300 OFF your $1200 full price purchase



Thanks for sharing! Too bad it has been expired. I am hoping to score a camera bag for my b'day  

Will wait patiently for another promo


----------



## 20jatman11

pearlgrass said:


> Thanks for sharing! Too bad it has been expired. I am hoping to score a camera bag for my b'day
> 
> Will wait patiently for another promo



A sales associate from Saks just told me there will be another gift card event this month. Maybe next week or the last week of October. She said up to $700 for purchases over $3,000, I believe.


----------



## pearlgrass

20jatman11 said:


> A sales associate from Saks just told me there will be another gift card event this month. Maybe next week or the last week of October. She said up to $700 for purchases over $3,000, I believe.



Thanks for the info 
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## peach36

Bergdorf's is having a gift card event right now! Lots of Saint Laurent included. Sadly not the one I want, though


----------



## landers379

I am so looking forward to the next YSL sale! It looks like they are usually in November. What items are usually included in the sale? Are they colors from previous seasons this year or will there be items/colors that are currently on the website included in the sale?


----------



## sabs002

landers379 said:


> I am so looking forward to the next YSL sale! It looks like they are usually in November. What items are usually included in the sale? Are they colors from previous seasons this year or will there be items/colors that are currently on the website included in the sale?


I wasn't aware that they have sales, Im going to the Sydney store tomorrow - will see if I can get some info.


----------



## SillyYun

peach36 said:


> Bergdorf's is having a gift card event right now! Lots of Saint Laurent included. Sadly not the one I want, though


Im not sure if the bag I want is included. It says preorder on the list, Im looking for Monogram Kate Medium Chain Bag in black with silver logo and chain.


----------



## sabs002

sabs002 said:


> I wasn't aware that they have sales, Im going to the Sydney store tomorrow - will see if I can get some info.


I asked the SA and she said that they do not get told about any sales.


----------



## mssmelanie

sabs002 said:


> I asked the SA and she said that they do not get told about any sales.


There was definitely online sale this past summer. I just started following YSL. You should definitely watch Saks online for their sales and promos. Most times ysl is included!


----------



## sabs002

Thank you, will keep an eye out


----------



## mssmelanie

sabs002 said:


> Thank you, will keep an eye out


Saks has a special now if u check online. It’s not money off but it’s a gift card promo that’s pretty generous. Plus ****** is offering 11% cash back.


----------



## sabs002

mssmelanie said:


> Saks has a special now if u check online. It’s not money off but it’s a gift card promo that’s pretty generous. Plus ****** is offering 11% cash back.


Thank you - I will check if it applies to Australia - fingers crossed


----------



## 20jatman11

I just picked this up during the Saks gift card event. It qualified for a $600 gift card that’s good to use starting tomorrow


----------



## stk

20jatman11 said:


> I just picked this up during the Saks gift card event. It qualified for a $600 gift card that’s good to use starting tomorrow
> View attachment 4573730



ITS BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## 20jatman11

stk said:


> ITS BEAUTIFUL!!



Thanks! I'm so excited to add it to my rotation


----------



## sabs002

Very nice. Yet - now you have a problem - you need to decide what to do with your $600 gift card...


----------



## HavPlenty

Neiman Marcus is having a gift card event right now. However, it looks like the bags have increased in price.


----------



## RAEDAY

Saks Fifth Avenue is currently running a 15% off full-price purchase promo when you shop on the Saks App.  Code is SAKSAPPSF.


----------



## hart88hart

raedaybaby said:


> Saks Fifth Avenue is currently running a 15% off full-price purchase promo when you shop on the Saks App.  Code is SAKSAPPSF.


It didn't work for me on my ysl bag?


----------



## RAEDAY

hart88hart said:


> It didn't work for me on my ysl bag?


Hmm.. it isn't working for me either.  I just tried two different bags.  That's really a bummer because normally Saint Laurent is eligible for Saks promos and it didn't say it was excluded in the fine print.  Sorry about that!  I got so excited when I opened the email that I didn't even think to check.


----------



## sabs002

raedaybaby said:


> Hmm.. it isn't working for me either.  I just tried two different bags.  That's really a bummer because normally Saint Laurent is eligible for Saks promos and it didn't say it was excluded in the fine print.  Sorry about that!  I got so excited when I opened the email that I didn't even think to check.


that's okay, thank you so much for sharing x


----------



## hart88hart

raedaybaby said:


> Hmm.. it isn't working for me either.  I just tried two different bags.  That's really a bummer because normally Saint Laurent is eligible for Saks promos and it didn't say it was excluded in the fine print.  Sorry about that!  I got so excited when I opened the email that I didn't even think to check.


More time to save up until the next promo! Lol


----------



## OinkMoo

Barney's NY is closing shop, and YSL is 5% off right now. It's not much, but hopefully there will be bigger sales as they try to get rid of things.


----------



## Laurenvo89

Saks is having a $350 off $1200 right now! Ends today. Works on all YSL bags. Code is YOURSF. That’s almost 29 percent off! I got myself the Lou leather camera bag and added another small item of about $50 bucks to get the maximum discount.


----------



## mf2500

Laurenvo89 said:


> Saks is having a $350 off $1200 right now! Ends today. Works on all YSL bags. Code is YOURSF. That’s almost 29 percent off! I got myself the Lou leather camera bag and added another small item of about $50 bucks to get the maximum discount.


Thanks for telling us about this... just picked up the black on black toy Loulou for $350 off!!!  Had to add a $10 item to get it to $1200 too


----------



## hart88hart

I wish the baby Niki was available at Saks!!  Darn it!


----------



## SeanLaurent

I’m always shocked at the prices at saint laurent outlet in Central Valley Woodbury commons

jeans/denim are $80-90
flannel shirts are $100-120

I’m seriously not going to go the boutiques in soho/5th ave anymore

Makes no sense really

To be paying 800-900 for slp jeans/denim or slp flannel shirts there

when I can get it way cheaper at the outlet


----------



## Sakura198427

Wow, those prices sound amazing.  Do they have any SLGs at the outlet, like cardholders, etc?



SeanLaurent said:


> I’m always shocked at the prices at saint laurent outlet in Central Valley Woodbury commons
> 
> jeans/denim are $80-90
> flannel shirts are $100-120
> 
> I’m seriously not going to go the boutiques in soho/5th ave anymore
> 
> Makes no sense really
> 
> To be paying 800-900 for slp jeans/denim or slp flannel shirts there
> 
> when I can get it way cheaper at the outlet


----------



## micahanne

Sakura198427 said:


> Wow, those prices sound amazing.  Do they have any SLGs at the outlet, like cardholders, etc?



yes they do!


----------



## SeanLaurent

Sakura198427 said:


> Wow, those prices sound amazing.  Do they have any SLGs at the outlet, like cardholders, etc?



they do
But everything sells out so quick because it’s so cheap

some times you have to make a line and wait to get in because security doesn’t want to get bombarded

same as the Gucci outlet


----------



## Sunshinee123

Saks is having their gift card event. I just ordered the Medium Lou Lou in dusty grey! It’s $2150 so the purchase qualified for the $450 gift card I also went through Rakuten which shows 11% cash back at Saks online so if that also works that would be an additional $250!!
Sooo excited!!


----------



## keyoog

Just went by their South Coast retail location they're having private sale event... 30% off select items.. they had the items on the floor in the fitting room.  Envelope bag, WOC's, Loulou a lot of gray colors...


----------



## Wwoman10013

Sunshinee123 said:


> Saks is having their gift card event. I just ordered the Medium Lou Lou in dusty grey! It’s $2150 so the purchase qualified for the $450 gift card I also went through Rakuten which shows 11% cash back at Saks online so if that also works that would be an additional $250!!
> Sooo excited!!


That’s awesome.  I tried to order from the site but the code didn’t work...


----------



## Lainshark

Anyone know when the private sale is?  I think its right now but I don't have the private sale code for the ysl website.


----------



## landers379

Does anyone have a code for the private sale yet? Or know when it is going to start?


----------



## Strep2031

Sunshinee123 said:


> Saks is having their gift card event. I just ordered the Medium Lou Lou in dusty grey! It’s $2150 so the purchase qualified for the $450 gift card I also went through Rakuten which shows 11% cash back at Saks online so if that also works that would be an additional $250!!
> Sooo excited!!


Would you mind posting a pic when your handbag arrives? I am really thinking about getting this color from Saks.


----------



## hart88hart

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Would you mind posting a pic when your handbag arrives? I am really thinking about getting this color from Saks.


My new Lou Camera should be in tomorrow and it's Dusty grey  I will post a pic when she arrives for you as well!


----------



## Strep2031

hart88hart said:


> My new Lou Camera should be in tomorrow and it's Dusty grey  I will post a pic when she arrives for you as well!


Great, thank you. Did you purchase from Saks?


----------



## hart88hart

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Great, thank you. Did you purchase from Saks?


No from SSense.com  Saks didn't have the color in stock but I got 10% off plus 11% back on Rakuten so I didn't want to wait. Plus the new color at Saks was $100 more with the increase!


----------



## Strep2031

hart88hart said:


> No from SSense.com  Saks didn't have the color in stock but I got 10% off plus 11% back on Rakuten so I didn't want to wait. Plus the new color at Saks was $100 more with the increase!


Nice! Cant wait for your reveal.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

keyoog said:


> Just went by their South Coast retail location they're having private sale event... 30% off select items.. they had the items on the floor in the fitting room.  Envelope bag, WOC's, Loulou a lot of gray colors...



Hi, did they have any Niki WOCs included in the pre-sale? TIA


----------



## keyoog

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Hi, did they have any Niki WOCs included in the pre-sale? TIA


They did!  Both sizes I believe but the color was like an Earth gray or something with silver hw.  May have been another color.. wasn't allowed to take pictures lol


----------



## Spky11

I keep looking on Shoptagr and all the websites trying to score a deal. Does anyone know if any of the BF deals apply to the Lou Mini? I would love one in black with gold hw or a nude/beige color with gold hw!


----------



## Abc85

Does the Saint Laurent website normally do Cyber Monday sales?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

keyoog said:


> They did!  Both sizes I believe but the color was like an Earth gray or something with silver hw.  May have been another color.. wasn't allowed to take pictures lol



Thank you! I will be there tomorrow so I will stop by and check it out.


----------



## luxurina

Lainshark said:


> Anyone know when the private sale is?  I think its right now but I don't have the private sale code for the ysl website.


The private sale started last weekend. I don’t have the link but I ordered from my local store. If anyone has the link please share


----------



## Grande Latte

I succumbed and ordered something from Saks.com (NOV19SF). Can't wait to share. Will do a reveal when the item arrives.


----------



## HavPlenty

keyoog said:


> Just went by their South Coast retail location they're having private sale event... 30% off select items.. they had the items on the floor in the fitting room.  Envelope bag, WOC's, Loulou a lot of gray colors...


That sounds exciting! Too bad I'm on a ban.


----------



## landers379

luxurina said:


> The private sale started last weekend. I don’t have the link but I ordered from my local store. If anyone has the link please share


I visited my local boutique yesterday & they said the private sale starts in the boutiques first and the online private sale should be in the next 2 weeks (not sure the exact date).


----------



## peach36

$275 off a $1000 purchase at Saks with code FALL19SF


----------



## mohnisingh

Anyone have the link to the private sale??


----------



## lms910

mohnisingh said:


> Anyone have the link to the private sale??


it's up!!!

https://www.ysl.com/us/saint-lauren...temsToLoadOnNextPage":"24","lazyLoadStart":6}

privateyslfw19  is the discount code!  just got my loulou shopper


----------



## ElenaTS

lms910 said:


> it's up!!!
> 
> https://www.ysl.com/us/saint-laurent/shop-product/women/sales#{"ytosQuery":"true","department":"public_sales_w1","gender":"D","season":"A,P,E","yurirulename":"searchwithdepartment","macroMarchio":"24494","page":"14","productsPerPage":"24","suggestion":"false","facetsvalue":[],"totalPages":29,"rsiUsed":"false","totalItems":"689","partialLoadedItems":"24","itemsToLoadOnNextPage":"24","lazyLoadStart":6}
> 
> privateyslfw19  is the discount code!  just got my loulou shopper



Yay!! Thank you!!!


----------



## froggie1018

Im thinking about the sunset bag chain wallet in fog.  Does anyone know if it fits iphone 7 plus?


----------



## micahanne

I can't seem to find the pace to put the code. The link above shows regular priced items, please help!  I forgot how i did this last time

ops nevermind! found it!


----------



## Grande Latte

I was playing around this website, typed in the promo code which it accepted, but did not seem to reduce the price at all?


----------



## lms910

Grande Latte said:


> I was playing around this website, typed in the promo code which it accepted, but did not seem to reduce the price at all?


You have to pick the color ON the sale page. If you change the color it may not be on sale! HTH!


----------



## landers379

Grande Latte said:


> I was playing around this website, typed in the promo code which it accepted, but did not seem to reduce the price at all?


You also want to make sure you are logged into your account.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I am pretty underwhelmed by the sale this time around. Oh well, there are other sales out there! 

Thanks to all who posted info & links!


----------



## Laurie C

landers379 said:


> You also want to make sure you are logged into your account.


tried it today was logged into my account you click on MODIFY once you place order in bag, But it said code was expired!


----------



## J.RN

Is the sale for US only? Or would it work in Canada?


----------



## nekkid

Thank you for sharing the sale page! Is it final sale?


----------



## micahanne

nekkid said:


> Thank you for sharing the sale page! Is it final sale?


no you can return...


----------



## Dani779

JKrisl said:


> Is the sale for US only? Or would it work in Canada?


Yes, it works in Canada. I just used it to buy a medium sunset.


----------



## missmythology

it’s not on in europe yet I guess?? thx


----------



## nikitax

Saks.com is having a designer sale today.


----------



## nikitax

micahanne said:


> I can't seem to find the pace to put the code. The link above shows regular priced items, please help!  I forgot how i did this last time
> 
> ops nevermind! found it!


I can't find it, please help


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Neiman's & Bergdorf's broke price too.


----------



## aimworld

missmythology said:


> it’s not on in europe yet I guess?? thx


In Europe too. Should I buy now or wait?


----------



## micahanne

nikitax said:


> I can't find it, please help



Its towards the end. In the review tab after you put in your Cc information. In the left side it says, personal code. Hope it works!


----------



## nikitax

Oh 


micahanne said:


> Its towards the end. In the review tab after you put in your Cc information. In the left side it says, personal code. Hope it works!


I found it, thank you!


----------



## snoopysleepy

Laurie C said:


> tried it today was logged into my account you click on MODIFY once you place order in bag, But it said code was expired!


Me too- it says the code is invalid


----------



## micahanne

snoopysleepy said:


> Me too- it says the code is invalid


It’s still working for me

privateyslfw19


----------



## bm1

Nordstrom started their designer sale today in store. The sale is supposed to show up online soon. I was happy to snag a medium Loulou for $1289.98


----------



## micahanne

bm1 said:


> View attachment 4596192
> 
> Nordstrom started their designer sale today in store. The sale is supposed to show up online soon. I was happy to snag a medium Loulou for $1289.98



that's awesome! do you have a SA there? any chance of a Niki being on sale?


----------



## lyxxx035

bm1 said:


> View attachment 4596192
> 
> Nordstrom started their designer sale today in store. The sale is supposed to show up online soon. I was happy to snag a medium Loulou for $1289.98


Beautiful! Would you mind sharing the official name for this color?


----------



## bm1

micahanne said:


> that's awesome! do you have a SA there? any chance of a Niki being on sale?



No, I don’t think any Niki bags are on sale. I’ll message you regarding the SA.


----------



## bm1

lyxxx035 said:


> Beautiful! Would you mind sharing the official name for this color?


Thanks! I love it  It’s called dark beige, but the picture I took of it is more accurate than the stock photo they had.


----------



## micahanne

bm1 said:


> No, I don’t think any Niki bags are on sale. I’ll message you regarding the SA.



Aw that’s a bummer! That would be awesome! I’d appreciate a SA contact.


----------



## lyxxx035

bm1 said:


> Thanks! I love it  It’s called dark beige, but the picture I took of it is more accurate than the stock photo they had.


Its gorgeous! I'm deciding between the small and medium loulou. How did you end up getting it for $1,289.98?! That's almost 1k off the list price! What a steal.


----------



## bm1

lyxxx035 said:


> Its gorgeous! I'm deciding between the small and medium loulou. How did you end up getting it for $1,289.98?! That's almost 1k off the list price! What a steal.


You have to call around and swallow your pride when SA’s condescendingly tell you it’s not Black Friday yet


----------



## indi3r4

lyxxx035 said:


> Its gorgeous! I'm deciding between the small and medium loulou. How did you end up getting it for $1,289.98?! That's almost 1k off the list price! What a steal.


I think Nordstrom is the only one that has YSL bags at 33% - 40% off.. everyone else starts at 30% off.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Net a porter sale is up!


----------



## dusty paws

does anyone know how the espadrilles run? i'm eyeing the black pair with the stars...


----------



## Sammy0408

bm1 said:


> View attachment 4596192
> 
> Nordstrom started their designer sale today in store. The sale is supposed to show up online soon. I was happy to snag a medium Loulou for $1289.98


gorgeous! Do you think you can share your SA contact info? Thanks!


----------



## bm1

Sammy0408 said:


> gorgeous! Do you think you can share your SA contact info? Thanks!


sure, i’ll msg you


----------



## Grande Latte

Was at Neiman Marcus today, saw some Vicky handbags and wallets on sale~ 25% off.


----------



## leelawn

bm1 said:


> sure, i’ll msg you


Can you share their contact info with me too please? I reached out to my SA who is new to my Nordstrom and said only Christian Louboutin items were in the sale which I found odd


----------



## Laurenvo89

A lot of YSL bags are 40% off right now on Nordstrom.com! Girls go check it out!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Italist too!


----------



## chocolateolive

Also barney’s


----------



## Louliu71

If anyone sees this little cutie discounted UK, please let me know

Ta




https://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product...MI95H9jpOD5gIVR7TtCh2WZQTUEAQYCSABEgLVAfD_BwE


----------



## Brandon4268

Went in store tonight & bought the large black vicky patent wallet in black. Just got home and realized theres a big dent by the logo. People probably won’t notice, but i definitely feel it there. Plus i didn't receive an authenticity card, just a price tag. Final sale was stated several times & no exchanges. Will not be coming back to this location!


----------



## Grande Latte

Brandon4268 said:


> Went in store tonight & bought the large black vicky patent wallet in black. Just got home and realized theres a big dent by the logo. People probably won’t notice, but i definitely feel it there. Plus i didn't receive an authenticity card, just a price tag. Final sale was stated several times & no exchanges. Will not be coming back to this location!



Don't over-inspect it. I just received my Mini Lou from Saks and I didn't get an authenticity card either. The deals are great, and too many people are shopping and touching these items, so I wouldn't be too bummed if there are super minor flaws.


----------



## missarewa

Louliu71 said:


> If anyone sees this little cutie discounted UK, please let me know
> 
> Ta
> 
> View attachment 4598847
> 
> 
> https://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product...MI95H9jpOD5gIVR7TtCh2WZQTUEAQYCSABEgLVAfD_BwE



do they ever go on sale in the UK? I'm trying to score a medium college bag but I wasn't sure if Harrods/Harvey/Selfridges or any other UK stores go on sale...


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

SSENSE sale is up.  Discounts aren't deep, however there ARE many Saint Laurent goodies.

Can't find coupon code to use.


----------



## Louliu71

missarewa said:


> do they ever go on sale in the UK? I'm trying to score a medium college bag but I wasn't sure if Harrods/Harvey/Selfridges or any other UK stores go on sale...



I don’t know, YSL only just came into my life - was hoping for a discount code from all of those stores you mention too. I had 20% off Flannels so managed to grab my toy Lou Lou but they don’t have the purse I wanted.

I know someone in NYC who is flying back next week, but the exchange is so poor not worth it at the mo even if it did get discounted at all


----------



## missarewa

Louliu71 said:


> my life - was hoping for a discount code from all of those stores you mention too. I had 20% off Flannels so managed to



Thanks for your response. I agree the exchange is so poor that it's not worth it to get something from the US. I'll keep you updated if I find anything


----------



## Louliu71

missarewa said:


> Thanks for your response. I agree the exchange is so poor that it's not worth it to get something from the US. I'll keep you updated if I find anything



Me too and good luck!
[emoji256]


----------



## Louliu71

missarewa said:


> Thanks for your response. I agree the exchange is so poor that it's not worth it to get something from the US. I'll keep you updated if I find anything



Check browns out 20% off full priced items, not sure if the bag you are after is on there though xx


----------



## lyxxx035

FYI I was in Nordstrom today and noticed a sign that said they price match. I showed them a Loulou on sale on Ssense and they matched it on the spot (16% off)! The color I wanted rarely goes on sale but it did randomly on Ssense. So something to keep in mind if you find a YSL online for sale but would rather purchase through Nordstrom's (and not have to deal with shipping costs, etc).


----------



## bm1

lyxxx035 said:


> FYI I was in Nordstrom today and noticed a sign that said they price match. I showed them a Loulou on sale on Ssense and they matched it on the spot (16% off)! The color I wanted rarely goes on sale but it did randomly on Ssense. So something to keep in mind if you find a YSL online for sale but would rather purchase through Nordstrom's (and not have to deal with shipping costs, etc).


To add to your advice, be sure to ask quickly. I found a good deal at Neiman Marcus and tried to get Nordstrom to price match it, but by the time I asked, the item had sold out at NM and Nordstrom wouldn’t price match it.


----------



## purpleggplant

lyxxx035 said:


> FYI I was in Nordstrom today and noticed a sign that said they price match. I showed them a Loulou on sale on Ssense and they matched it on the spot (16% off)! The color I wanted rarely goes on sale but it did randomly on Ssense. So something to keep in mind if you find a YSL online for sale but would rather purchase through Nordstrom's (and not have to deal with shipping costs, etc).



I’ve tried to get them to price match Ssense this week and they said no because Ssense is a 3rd party seller... not a department store. Honestly it really depends on your SA and the manager. I’ve had an SA tell me they wouldn’t price match Kate Spade because it was a brick and mortar store and not a department store (got a price match by calling customer service) and then I’ve also had an SA say no to me for a YSL price match because the bag color said neutral and Nordstrom called it nude (I went to a different SA and got the price match). But yeah, it’s worth a try but it really depends on the sales rep and how knowledgeable they are at designers and online shopping etc.


----------



## lyxxx035

purpleggplant said:


> I’ve tried to get them to price match Ssense this week and they said no because Ssense is a 3rd party seller... not a department store. Honestly it really depends on your SA and the manager. I’ve had an SA tell me they wouldn’t price match Kate Spade because it was a brick and mortar store and not a department store (got a price match by calling customer service) and then I’ve also had an SA say no to me for a YSL price match because the bag color said neutral and Nordstrom called it nude (I went to a different SA and got the price match). But yeah, it’s worth a try but it really depends on the sales rep and how knowledgeable they are at designers and online shopping etc.


Sorry to hear about all the trouble you went through! The SA I worked with today said they used to not match with Ssense but do now. I agree though that it depends on the SA. For some reason, they didn’t have a problem price matching my loulou even though Ssense had it listed with a different name for the color. Hope you are able to have some better luck in the future!


----------



## missarewa

Louliu71 said:


> Check browns out 20% off full priced items, not sure if the bag you are after is on there though xx



thank you!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

I read about Coltorti here on purseblog the other day.  Ordered the toy shopping tote for approx. $650 after 15% off code.  2 days later Amex stopped an attempted fraudulent online purchase at Best Buy.  One may have nothing to do with the other, wondering if anyone has purchased from Coltorti.  The more I think about it the price is too good to be true.  Am I reading way too much into it??


----------



## thundercloud

Thank you, Purseblog! Saks code $200 off. Saint Laurent is included, plus big cashback from rakuten right now.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Thanks for sharing, @thundercloud - I snagged the Mini Lou Camera Bag I've been eyeing for weeks at a great price.  It's been popping in and out of availability online, so I was excited to see that it was available when you shared the promo code for Saks!


----------



## thundercloud

ohmisseevee said:


> Thanks for sharing, @thundercloud - I snagged the Mini Lou Camera Bag I've been eyeing for weeks at a great price.  It's been popping in and out of availability online, so I was excited to see that it was available when you shared the promo code for Saks!



Oh yay! Glad that worked out! Can't wait to see your new bag!


----------



## xxbagsxx

U.K link works with the US code!! If you follow the US private sale link that someone kindly posted a couple pages back then you will come onto the US website. In the address bar, change the /us/ to /gb/ and it will change the prices into £ and then put in the code privateyslfw19 and all the products there will be 30% off once added to your bag. This may also work with other countries such as /de/ for Germany and /ch/ for Switzerland.


----------



## Grande Latte

thundercloud said:


> Thank you, Purseblog! Saks code $200 off. Saint Laurent is included, plus big cashback from rakuten right now.



Thank you for the SAKS code, I got myself a card case holder.


----------



## thundercloud

Grande Latte said:


> Thank you for the SAKS code, I got myself a card case holder.


Oh yay! That's great! (I'm keeping an eye out for a nude/beige toy loulou, so I keep checking when they have codes. LOL.)


----------



## Yenkluu

Dang! Just missed the saks sale (((


----------



## MrsBubbaRogowski

This Swedish site has 20% off everything. Don't know what they charge for shipping though.
https://www.nathalieschuterman.com/saint-laurent


----------



## stephxue

6reedylemons said:


> I was just going to reply to your previous post. I got it at gaudenzi with the welcome 15% off so it came out right under $800. I thought it was too good to be true for a second.
> 
> They are a small boutique in Italy, pretty well established.  They sell various high end lux goods. https://www.vogue.it/en/trends/shop-in-the-shops/2011/06/shopping-riviera
> . The only catch is they process payment through Italian bank so make sure your card doesn’t charge crazy fees for foreign transaction and currency conversion... my final bill was in euro even though I checked out USD.
> Return policy is okay with 14 days.
> 
> They shipped it through DHL and it says I’ll get it this Thursday and requires signature. I ordered it on Monday so the shipping has been pretty fast. I’ll update you when I get it! I’m curious as to if it will come with dust bag etc. I know sometimes Nordstrom, Sak, etc doesn’t come with dust bag.


Hi!  Thanks so much for posting about gaudenzi. May I know if you are based in the US? And if yes, did you get charged with customs? Thanks so much in advance for any response!!


----------



## stephxue

Toulouse said:


> Gorgeous! If you don’t mind me asking, how much duty were you charged at time of delivery? Just trying to gauge any “hidden” costs before I try ordering from the site. Thanks!


Hi! May I know if you ended up purchasing from gaudenzi? And if so, did you get charged with duty? Thanks so much!!


----------



## thundercloud

Saks has a giftcard promo right now.

Farfetch marked down more SL bags.


----------



## Grande Latte

thundercloud said:


> Saks has a giftcard promo right now.
> 
> Farfetch marked down more SL bags.



For some strange reason, Saks is a lot more generous than Neiman this year.


----------



## Zebra_Bv

Btw Barneys has bags marked down 25%. Its final sale - but if you know what you want - lots of neutral colors and blacks and grays that don't usually go on sale.


----------



## landers379

Is anyone familiar with the return policy for sale items at YSL? I am considering ordering an item through my local boutique that is part of their current sale. However, the SA I’m working with said sale items are not returnable. I don’t see this anywhere on their website so I wanted to verify.


----------



## allykaulitz

landers379 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the return policy for sale items at YSL? I am considering ordering an item through my local boutique that is part of their current sale. However, the SA I’m working with said sale items are not returnable. I don’t see this anywhere on their website so I wanted to verify.



In my experience, they don't really do returns, they'll exchange a bag or give you store credit. You're better off buying off ssense or a department store. 

You can still buy their sale as long as you know what you want and wouldn't need the return option.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

allykaulitz said:


> In my experience, they don't really do returns, they'll exchange a bag or give you store credit. You're better off buying off ssense or a department store.
> 
> You can still buy their sale as long as you know what you want and wouldn't need the return option.


Same experience - no returns on sale items, store credit for reg price.  Buy the sale item if you love it!


----------



## landers379

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Same experience - no returns on sale items, store credit for reg price.  Buy the sale item if you love it!


That’s so interesting because I purchased another sale item online (first time) and they included a return label in my envelope with the receipt.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Th


landers379 said:


> That’s so interesting because I purchased another sale item online (first time) and they included a return label in my envelope with the receipt.


It is interesting.  I've only purchased in store.  Maybe more leniency with online purchases?!!!


----------



## mf2500

landers379 said:


> That’s so interesting because I purchased another sale item online (first time) and they included a return label in my envelope with the receipt.



Yup the boutique versus online policies are different. So be sure if you buy something at the boutique, you want it because there aren't any returns - even for full priced items you can only get store credit/exchange


----------



## landers379

mf2500 said:


> Yup the boutique versus online policies are different. So be sure if you buy something at the boutique, you want it because there aren't any returns - even for full priced items you can only get store credit/exchange


Thanks for letting me know! I’ve never seen the bag I was looking at, in person before. Only reviews online but the images on the website can be deceiving. I was so surprised by the size of the toy loulou when I first saw it in person. It looks so much larger in the pictures on the website.


----------



## Grande Latte

landers379 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I’ve never seen the bag I was looking at, in person before. Only reviews online but the images on the website can be deceiving. I was so surprised by the size of the toy loulou when I first saw it in person. It looks so much larger in the pictures on the website.



Yes. Toy Loulous are very small and with the middle partition, there's even less space for your items. The YSL lady told me sale items are not returnable, that's why I went and purchased my items from Saks. It's easier for me with department stores.


----------



## Zebra_Bv

landers379 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the return policy for sale items at YSL? I am considering ordering an item through my local boutique that is part of their current sale. However, the SA I’m working with said sale items are not returnable. I don’t see this anywhere on their website so I wanted to verify.


Usually physical store and online store have different policies. Usually online purchases will have returns even for sale items. Check out their policy for online.


----------



## thundercloud

Saks Cyber Monday sale! $50 off EVERY $200, up to $500 max off.
Code: CYBER19SF


----------



## aimworld

Does anyone have a new code on ysl.com private sales?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Jewwels

Zebra_Bv said:


> Btw Barneys has bags marked down 25%. Its final sale - but if you know what you want - lots of neutral colors and blacks and grays that don't usually go on sale.


Thank you!!
I ordered a medium Lou Lou!!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Saks $ off promo.
SL included.


----------



## mellie718

I saw this cutie today online and on sale!!! https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...rossbody-bag-item-11410916.aspx?storeid=12438


----------



## jaskg144

Currently the Bicester outlet (UK) have a lot of sneakers in stock. I picked up some classic black suede ones for £93 and my fiancee got some blue ones for £117 - really good prices!!


----------



## Lhpatel

jasmynh1 said:


> Currently the Bicester outlet (UK) have a lot of sneakers in stock. I picked up some classic black suede ones for £93 and my fiancee got some blue ones for £117 - really good prices!!


Would you be able to post pictures please?


----------



## jaskg144

Lhpatel said:


> Would you be able to post pictures please?



They were these ones


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Neiman's has a gift card event, SL included.


----------



## froggie1018

Saks has $50 off every 250 and SL included. I wish they have more option on Sunset Bag


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

froggie1018 said:


> Saks has $50 off every 250 and SL included. I wish they have more option on Sunset Bag



I just tried to use the Saks code on an item and it said I was exempt. Strange!


----------



## mssmelanie

froggie1018 said:


> Saks has $50 off every 250 and SL included. I wish they have more option on Sunset Bag


Did u check ysl.com?  


froggie1018 said:


> Saks has $50 off every 250 and SL included. I wish they have more option on Sunset Bag


Did u check Ysl’s website. There are a few sunsets on sale!


----------



## Khepel

Hello, does anybody here know how I can get a gunmetal shoulder strap with grey leather for my YSL college bag? I looked at Etsy and all the options come with black leather not grey. My shoulder strap is too short for me. Thank you.


----------



## baggieitup

I’m looking for a Toy Lou Lou bag, any on sale atm? Missed out on the beautiful velvet ones on the  ysl website sale!


----------



## questforbirkin

Does anybody know if the Sac de Jour bags that are sold at the outlets (Woodbury Commons, in my case) are the same as the ones you would get in the regular stores, or are they lower quality?  I know that many outlet stores carry lower quality merchandise than you find in the actual stores (hence the lower prices), but that isn’t always the case (sometimes it’s overstocked items, or prior season items, etc). I want to pick up a baby sac de jour, and saw a YouTube video last night that showed the outlet prices dramatically lower. So just wondering.....


----------



## honey52

landers379 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the return policy for sale items at YSL? I am considering ordering an item through my local boutique that is part of their current sale. However, the SA I’m working with said sale items are not returnable. I don’t see this anywhere on their website so I wanted to verify.




Sorry this is so late, I can confirm that they will accept returns on sale items. This past sale I bought 3 items and returned two that I decided I didn't want. This is completely different than probably about 2-3 years ago when I was looking at sale items and they did disclose that they were final sale at the time.


----------



## sabs002

honey52 said:


> Sorry this is so late, I can confirm that they will accept returns on sale items. This past sale I bought 3 items and returned two that I decided I didn't want. This is completely different than probably about 2-3 years ago when I was looking at sale items and they did disclose that they were final sale at the time.


Yes, I can second that, I purchased a velvet toy Lou Lou on sale and got the return paperwork included in my order. I can read the terms and conditions and post if you like


----------



## sabs002

jasmynh1 said:


> They were these ones


I love the blue, wish they had the sale in Australia!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Neiman's & Bergdorf's have gc events, SL included.  Neiman's is a better value, if they have what you need. ☺️


----------



## mssmelanie

Saks is having a gift card promo event.


----------



## Anasta_sia_j

Just treated myself with early Bday present ! Picked up on Sale in Dubai ❤️


----------



## mssmelanie

Saks is having a promo for $ off a purchase and YSL is included. Go online!


----------



## landers379

So who’s ready for the next big YSL sale?!


----------



## Hirahera

landers379 said:


> So who’s ready for the next big YSL sale?!


when is it?


----------



## landers379

Hirahera said:


> when is it?


It is usually twice a year. I believe it will be in May.


----------



## nycgirl79

A few options right now at TJMaxx...

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000565671?colorId=NS1155377&pos=1:22&Ntt=Bag

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000554730?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:24&Ntt=Bag

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000554723?colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:31&Ntt=Bag

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000554722?colorId=NS1003608&pos=1:35&Ntt=Bag

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000529870?colorId=NS1183986&pos=1:37&Ntt=Bag


----------



## angel4Love

nycgirl79 said:


> A few options right now at TJMaxx...
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000565671?colorId=NS1155377&pos=1:22&Ntt=Bag
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000554730?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:24&Ntt=Bag
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000554723?colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:31&Ntt=Bag
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000554722?colorId=NS1003608&pos=1:35&Ntt=Bag
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...1000529870?colorId=NS1183986&pos=1:37&Ntt=Bag



Holy cow they actually have Saint Laurent bags at TJmaxx???? Honestly the first time i'm hearing about this. Are these legit?


----------



## nycgirl79

angel4Love said:


> Holy cow they actually have Saint Laurent bags at TJmaxx???? Honestly the first time i'm hearing about this. Are these legit?



It happens pretty frequently! They generally have a bunch of Gucci as well. Stuff is legit, but as always, make sure you authenticate (lots of bag swapping customers out there).


----------



## realpurseornot

Costco Canada currently has the Baby SDJ for CDN$2399+tax.  
https://www.costco.ca/yves-saint-la...ndbag,-dark-legion-red.product.100501939.html

That's almost $1200 in savings.  I'm so so tempted!  I am looking for a small red purse to carry to weddings and other formal events as I'm tired of using my Chanel black flap and LV Eva....which I think the nano SDJ would fit the bill more....but this one is on sale!  What to do....what to do....


----------



## averagejoe

realpurseornot said:


> Costco Canada currently has the Baby SDJ for CDN$2399+tax.
> https://www.costco.ca/yves-saint-laurent-classic-sac-de-jour-baby-handbag,-dark-legion-red.product.100501939.html
> 
> That's almost $1200 in savings.  I'm so so tempted!  I am looking for a small red purse to carry to weddings and other formal events as I'm tired of using my Chanel black flap and LV Eva....which I think the nano SDJ would fit the bill more....but this one is on sale!  What to do....what to do....


I recommend buying this. It even comes in durable grained calfskin.


----------



## Lpw612

Does any one know when the next big retailer sales are ? I’m feening for the Loulou small with gold hardware but don’t want to pay full price


----------



## mssmelanie

Lpw612 said:


> Does any one know when the next big retailer sales are ? I’m feening for the Loulou small with gold hardware but don’t want to pay full price


 Saks is having a $ off promo right now. Not the best I’ve seen as it only goes up to $300 off $1200.


----------



## Lpw612

Unfortunately Saks doesn’t carry the gold hardware for the loulou small


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Neiman's has a GC event too.  Not one of their best but at least it's something off.


----------



## Lpw612

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Neiman's has a GC event too.  Not one of their best but at least it's something off.


what is the best you u you seen at neimans?. also, can I buy and return bag to use the gift card ?


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Lpw612 said:


> what is the best you u you seen at neimans?. also, can I buy and return bag to use the gift card ?


$250 on $1000, $500 on $2000 last April.
Also $300 on $1000, don't remember when.
The gc is sent 2 months after purchase to make sure you don't return the original purchase.  If you do, the gc is inactivated.  The gc can be used on anything.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Bergdorf gift card event.
Best values:  $400 on $1500 (27%) & $700 on $2500 (28%)


----------



## lizab

purchased these lovely espadrilles on sale form Saks and so disappointed they are not true to sz! sz 6 is like 7 or 7.5, they are massive! sadly I can't return since tehy're a final sale!


----------



## lizab

lizab said:


> purchased these lovely espadrilles on sale form Saks and so disappointed they are not true to sz! sz 6 is like 7 or 7.5, they are massive! sadly I can't return since they're final sale!



Update: the sales associate went above and beyond and allowed me to return for store credit! Yay!!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

lizab said:


> Update: the sales associate went above and beyond and allowed me to return for store credit! Yay!!


Fantastic!


----------



## anonnet

Hey guys! When is the next sale on any site on YSL?? Has anyone purchased anything on NETAPORTER?


----------



## pinkgirl713

anonnet said:


> Hey guys! When is the next sale on any site on YSL?? Has anyone purchased anything on NETAPORTER?


I purchased the YSL Kate bag last year from Netaporter. Had a great experience.


----------



## anonnet

*


pinkgirl713 said:



			I purchased the YSL Kate bag last year from Netaporter. Had a great experience.
		
Click to expand...


pinkgirl - *did you pay any duties & taxes? I was thinking of purchasing it on UK's netaporter with no tax added on it and then hope for the best after. Did you purchase on US or UK website?


----------



## Coco.lover

I've purchased through the Uk site, it wasn't a bag but two dresses, Not only was shipping super fast but I had to do an exchange and it was the most effortless process ever. I didnt have to pay any duties at all the order was about US$2000.


anonnet said:


> *
> pinkgirl - *did you pay any duties & taxes? I was thinking of purchasing it on UK's netaporter with no tax added on it and then hope for the best after. Did you purchase on US or UK website?


----------



## anonnet

Coco.lover said:


> I've purchased through the Uk site, it wasn't a bag but two dresses, Not only was shipping super fast but I had to do an exchange and it was the most effortless process ever. I didnt have to pay any duties at all the order was about US$2000.



Thanks for your response! I'm about to make a purchase on a bag, but scared they will tax me higher in California!! Hopefully they won't!


----------



## pinkgirl713

anonnet said:


> *
> pinkgirl - *did you pay any duties & taxes? I was thinking of purchasing it on UK's netaporter with no tax added on it and then hope for the best after. Did you purchase on US or UK website?


I don’t believe I did. I just used PayPal to check out and paid with my bank account that’s connected to PayPal, that’s how I avoided the fees. I got a great deal with the exchange rate.


----------



## purpleggplant

pinkgirl713 said:


> I don’t believe I did. I just used PayPal to check out and paid with my bank account that’s connected to PayPal, that’s how I avoided the fees. I got a great deal with the exchange rate.



What?! I am from the USA. Can I purchase from the UK site and avoid tax?


----------



## landers379

Have any of the baby niki’s ever been included in YSL’s sales?


----------



## shortxladie

Saks is having great sales this month (Feb 2020). Through 2/29/20, use code SHOPNOWSF for $100 off $400, $200 off $800, $300 off $1200, $400 off $1600. Sign up for Rakuten cash back and get additional 10% back, and Extra $10 with my link https://go.rakuten.com/MARIAN26126?eeid=44971


----------



## eggz716

shortxladie said:


> Saks is having great sales this month (Feb 2020). Through 2/29/20, use code SHOPNOWSF for $100 off $400, $200 off $800, $300 off $1200, $400 off $1600. Sign up for Rakuten cash back and get additional 10% back, and Extra $10 with my link https://go.rakuten.com/MARIAN26126?eeid=44971


Thank you for this tip! Just ordered a medium black loulou with black hardware! Been eyeing it for a while


----------



## ysllover88

shortxladie said:


> Saks is having great sales this month (Feb 2020). Through 2/29/20, use code SHOPNOWSF for $100 off $400, $200 off $800, $300 off $1200, $400 off $1600. Sign up for Rakuten cash back and get additional 10% back, and Extra $10 with my link https://go.rakuten.com/MARIAN26126?eeid=44971


Do you know how often Saks does this sale? Hoping to catch it for later on in the year


----------



## anonnet

purpleggplant said:


> What?! I am from the USA. Can I purchase from the UK site and avoid tax?



I think so. They even remove UK's tax (on some items) so it ends up even more cheaper... I will try it


----------



## RaspberryJam

https://www.brownsfashion.com/shopp...fer-small-leather-shoulder-bag-14574984?fsb=1

I was literally in the Saint Laurent store today trying on this exact bag and was going to buy it in the same color/hardware combo!!
I called CS at Browns to check if it was legit - it matched up with their pricing on their inside system as well!!!!


----------



## shortxladie

ysllover88 said:


> Do you know how often Saks does this sale? Hoping to catch it for later on in the year



I just started paying attention to Saks codes this year. Seems like they do them several times during the year. I would sign up for Rakuten (formerly ******) because they emailed me and told me about the sales. Saks did a back to back coupon code last month, I ordered a YSL medium loulou on Feb 21 and got a $450 gift card. Then they had this deal the next week, so I saved $300 off a YSL camera bag and used the $450 gift card. After the Rakuten cash back, I saved $1,126 on both bags (30%)! 

One thing to note is that Saks doesn't do exchanges and they don't carry YSL in stores, so make sure you want to keep the bag you ordered if it has a gift card attached. Otherwise you'd like have return the gift card too if you return the bag.


----------



## Glammazon

C21 has quite a few Kate's and Niki's....


----------



## Glammazon

C21 also has a few camera bags, monogram bill pouches and card cases
TJX has a few items also


----------



## mellie718

Glammazon said:


> C21 also has a few camera bags, monogram bill pouches and card cases
> TJX has a few items also


Where is that c21 or tjmaxx?


----------



## Glammazon

mellie718 said:


> Where is that c21 or tjmaxx?


C21 is Lincoln Center, check online also
Tjx is Columbus Circle, the 6th Ave location has runway also


----------



## MahoganyQT

Century 21 has quite a few deals online. I purchased a medium college for 39% off, which saved me almost $1,000.


----------



## Lainshark

Costco put a few for sale online today.  Not sure if they are authorized retailer, but they have a great return policy.


----------



## Saracallie

htmht said:


> Have anyone done shopping at Gaudenzi Boutique? Are their Saint Laurent handbags authentic? If you do shop at them, how is your experience? How is their US shipping? I am looking forward to your comment. Thank you.


Do not shop here if you have any inclination of returning anything. I purchased two pair of YSL shoes from them. One pair fit and the other I wanted to return. When I inquired about shipping costs I was informed that I have to pay these. So when I got a quote from DHL it was $190. They do not explain this very well on their site. Their customer service is also not great as they did not care that I was unhappy about paying the additional cost to ship it back. They just pointed me to their website and said it was written on there and that the buyer has to pay the return costs. Not helpful at all. I have read other reviews of people being unhappy with the same issue, but they haven’t made any changes. If they want to stay in business they will change the way they treat their customers and provide better return and exchange policies. I would proceed with caution and look elsewhere. even if it is a little bit more.


----------



## Saracallie

htmht said:


> Nice. I think we are somehow on the same page right here. Their Saint Lauren price honestly is too good to be true. With the welcome 15% off, they beat the price from Saint Lauren last big sale on November. Mine with the promotion code plus shipping is about $1450. Therefore, I need some verification before I jumped on the ship. My foreign transaction fee is 2.7% so I guess It is not that crazy. That is the decent shipping you got right there. Did they charge you the sale tax?


It is not too good to be true they have horrible customer service. You also pay dirties and taxes when it arrives so expect to add an additional $100-$200 to your order. They don’t highlight that very well on their website.


----------



## SK007

Just bought my first YSL bag at SSENSE. They're having a 20% off with everything except Gucci with the code SHOP20.


----------



## lyxxx035

What’s the max % off you’ve seen Ssense, Farfetch, MyTheresa, Nordstrom, Saks, or Neiman offer? Ssense is offering 20% off right now, they actually priced the Kate bag $100 under retail so I would get 24-26% off depending if I go with the Small or Medium. Downside is Ssense doesn’t cover custom duties to the US so there’s a potential I’d have to pay those fees which would eat into the overall savings.

I am aware that there are frequent gift card promotions but more wondering what the highest % off you’ve seen for a straight up savings. I always get too excited when I see 25% off but then Saint Laurent is excluded .


----------



## allykaulitz

lyxxx035 said:


> What’s the max % off you’ve seen Ssense, Farfetch, MyTheresa, Nordstrom, Saks, or Neiman offer? Ssense is offering 20% off right now, they actually priced the Kate bag $100 under retail so I would get 24-26% off depending if I go with the Small or Medium. Downside is Ssense doesn’t cover custom duties to the US so there’s a potential I’d have to pay those fees which would eat into the overall savings.
> 
> I am aware that there are frequent gift card promotions but more wondering what the highest % off you’ve seen for a straight up savings. I always get too excited when I see 25% off but then Saint Laurent is excluded .



I have seen gift card promotions (ie saks) that, when combined with cash back ad-ons, will give you up to 50% of the value back. But straight up price reduction I've only seen up to 30% but it's very rare or you have to add random items to reach 2k or 4k etc. I think if the bag is already priced under retail go for it! The price difference might make up for any customs/taxes


----------



## TiTi78

SK007 said:


> Just bought my first YSL bag at SSENSE. They're having a 20% off with everything except Gucci with the code SHOP20.


That code is only available for US customers, which sucks


----------



## craftybskt

Neiman Marcus is having a sale with code "GCSPRING".  Purchases of $2000 earn a gift card of $600. There are quite a few YSL bags!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

lyxxx035 said:


> What’s the max % off you’ve seen Ssense, Farfetch, MyTheresa, Nordstrom, Saks, or Neiman offer? Ssense is offering 20% off right now, they actually priced the Kate bag $100 under retail so I would get 24-26% off depending if I go with the Small or Medium. Downside is Ssense doesn’t cover custom duties to the US so there’s a potential I’d have to pay those fees which would eat into the overall savings.
> 
> I am aware that there are frequent gift card promotions but more wondering what the highest % off you’ve seen for a straight up savings. I always get too excited when I see 25% off but then Saint Laurent is excluded .


I've not paid customs with Ssense, just NJ state sales tax.

Remember to check the Rakuten rebate.


----------



## ddebartolo

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> I've not paid customs with Ssense, just NJ state sales tax.
> 
> Remember to check the Rakuten rebate.


Just received my first purchase from Ssense and also did not have ot pay Customs...I also got 20% off my Loulou!


----------



## hart88hart

ddebartolo said:


> Just received my first purchase from Ssense and also did not have ot pay Customs...I also got 20% off my Loulou!


I did buy from SSense and it would not be delivered and stayed at the post office as I needed to pay over $200 in duty And taxes!


----------



## lyxxx035

hart88hart said:


> I did buy from SSense and it would not be delivered and stayed at the post office as I needed to pay over $200 in duty And taxes!


That’s what I was afraid of, seems like certain people get held up in customs and others don’t despite the amount spent. How much was your item and what state are you in?


----------



## ddebartolo

hart88hart said:


> I did buy from SSense and it would not be delivered and stayed at the post office as I needed to pay over $200 in duty And taxes!


Omg I’m so sorry that happened to you! Are you in the states? If so, which one?


----------



## purpleggplant

lyxxx035 said:


> That’s what I was afraid of, seems like certain people get held up in customs and others don’t despite the amount spent. How much was your item and what state are you in?



I’ve ordered from Ssense multiple times and have never had to pay duties. The first time I ordered in 2017, I didn’t have to pay taxes. Then in 2019, taxes was tagged on. But still no duties. I am from Washington state. 

My purchases were... $250-2000


----------



## hart88hart

lyxxx035 said:


> That’s what I was afraid of, seems like certain people get held up in customs and others don’t despite the amount spent. How much was your item and what state are you in?


Item was $800 and I'm in Michigan.  I refused the package and waited for my refund   I think because my item shipped from Canada


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

hart88hart said:


> Item was $800 and I'm in Michigan.  I refused the package and waited for my refund   I think because my item shipped from Canada


That sucks!  Sorry to hear that.  Ssense is a Canadian company, based out of Montreal.


----------



## julou

Farfetch is having 15% off with code EXTRA. Works for Australia, all the bags I wanted are out of stock though...


----------



## lyxxx035

hart88hart said:


> Item was $800 and I'm in Michigan.  I refused the package and waited for my refund   I think because my item shipped from Canada


That’s so interesting cause the US declaration threshold for customs is $800, typically under this amount duties are waived. I purchased a cardholder from Ssense and wasn’t worried about customs cause it was below this amount. It’s so odd how some people do get the duties hit and others don’t. I wouldn’t think it’s state dependent either since it’s a federal policy? Sighhh who knows lol.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

lyxxx035 said:


> That’s so interesting cause the US declaration threshold for customs is $800, typically under this amount duties are waived. I purchased a cardholder from Ssense and wasn’t worried about customs cause it was below this amount. It’s so odd how some people do get the duties hit and others don’t. I wouldn’t think it’s state dependent either since it’s a federal policy? Sighhh who knows lol.


I've bought items > $2K from MyTheresa and didn't pay customs fee.  Many sites indicate that duties/customs/etc are included.


----------



## lyxxx035

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> I've bought items > $2K from MyTheresa and didn't pay customs fee.  Many sites indicate that duties/customs/etc are included.


Mytheresa and Farfetch state that they cover import duties/custom fees to the US but Ssense specifically states they do not, but it seems like it all depends on where it is being shipped to! Aka no consistently lol.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

lyxxx035 said:


> Mytheresa and Farfetch state that they cover import duties/custom fees to the US but Ssense specifically states they do not, but it seems like it all depends on where it is being shipped to! Aka no consistently lol.


Ahh, got it!  I assumed that the order confirmation contains the final amount.


----------



## Lpw612

Is ssense a reputable site ? I want to buy a ysl on there with the discount but never bought from there ? Also, anyone who has did you receive ysl box and dust bag ?


----------



## lyxxx035

Lpw612 said:


> Is ssense a reputable site ? I want to buy a ysl on there with the discount but never bought from there ? Also, anyone who has did you receive ysl box and dust bag ?


Yes it is! Out of the non-US based online retailers, Ssense, Farfetch, and MyTheresa are reputable. YSL boxes typically only come with the bag if you purchase directly from YSL online or their store. I purchased a Loulou online from Nordstrom and it did not come with a box. Also bought a SLG from Ssense and it did come in a box (with a little dust bag too). I've never seen a YSL bag not come with a dust bag so I'd assume that is a guarantee anywhere, the box is more up in the air.


----------



## Lpw612

lyxxx035 said:


> Yes it is! Out of the non-US based online retailers, Ssense, Farfetch, and MyTheresa are reputable. YSL boxes typically only come with the bag if you purchase directly from YSL online or their store. I purchased a Loulou online from Nordstrom and it did not come with a box. Also bought a SLG from Ssense and it did come in a box (with a little dust bag too). I've never seen a YSL bag not come with a dust bag so I'd assume that is a guarantee anywhere, the box is more up in the air.


Did you have to pay duties in US and how long did It take to receive ?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I agree with the font above about Ssense. I bought a pair of Valentino pumps from them once. No issues.


----------



## ddebartolo

Lpw612 said:


> Is ssense a reputable site ? I want to buy a ysl on there with the discount but never bought from there ? Also, anyone who has did you receive ysl box and dust bag ?


Yes it is! I just purchased a Small Loulou from there last Sunday and I received it yesterday with not customs or duties!


----------



## lyxxx035

Lpw612 said:


> Did you have to pay duties in US and how long did It take to receive ?


Read through posts above, this was just recently discussed! My general consensus is Farfetch and MyTheresa include custom duties for the US in the purchase price. Ssense states that you may be subject to customs duties payable to the delivery carrier, some people were required to pay before receiving their item while others were not. Generally if an item is under $800 it is duty free, so my purchase from Ssense did not have any custom duties. It took 5 days or so to arrive. As you’ll see in the previous posts, custom duties for Ssense has been all over the board and doesn’t seem to have a pattern in regard to what state it’s shipped to, etc.


----------



## craftybskt

Lpw612 said:


> Is ssense a reputable site ? I want to buy a ysl on there with the discount but never bought from there ? Also, anyone who has did you receive ysl box and dust bag ?


I ordered a YSL bag on Monday and it arrived on Saturday.  No YSL box but it came with a dust bag. No fancy packaging but item arrived safely.  I live in California and duties were included in the price.  I ended up returning the item and they provided a pre paid label (which I printed online).


----------



## LVobsessed2018

Neiman Marcus sale. These are the only 2 YSL bags included but discounts are good! 30% off


----------



## M Tinsie

Was


Lpw612 said:


> Is ssense a reputable site ? I want to buy a ysl on there with the discount but never bought from there ? Also, anyone who has did you receive ysl box and dust bag ?


i purchased a Valentino wallet from there and it came with all the tags, dust bag, and box. Definitely authentic and it was a great deal.  I also ordered the Chloé Tess, which didn’t come with a box, but it was beautifully wrapped up in perfect condition.

no customs but admittedly the wallet was under &
$800 and Chloé Tess was around $800 at a really good discount.


----------



## craftybskt

Matchesfashion is offering 15% discount with code "Spring15" and you can get a 6% rebate with Rakuten.


----------



## Elena S

lyxxx035 said:


> YSL boxes typically only come with the bag if you purchase directly from YSL online or their store. I purchased a Loulou online from Nordstrom and it did not come with a box. Also bought a SLG from Ssense and it did come in a box (with a little dust bag too). I've never seen a YSL bag not come with a dust bag so I'd assume that is a guarantee anywhere, the box is more up in the air.





M Tinsie said:


> i purchased a Valentino wallet from there and it came with all the tags, dust bag, and box. Definitely authentic and it was a great deal.  I also ordered the Chloé Tess, which didn’t come with a box, but it was beautifully wrapped up in perfect condition.


Talking about boxes... SLGs usually always come with boxes when ordered from retailers, bags, on the other hand, not.


----------



## Lady Laarni

https://www.c21stores.com/products/...elassé-shoulder-bag/100223775.html?lid=search

Purchased a Black college medium today for $1500

Some good sales at Century 21 stores. First time I’ve come across them.


----------



## landers379

Does anyone think the YSL “semi annual sale” will be delayed because of the virus?


----------



## bluebird03

Hello ladies

Neiman Marcus recently had a promotion $600 gift card with purchase and I was wondering if that was the best promo or if there could be better ones in the future... also see a post about semi annual sale, when does this usually happen?


----------



## craftybskt

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Neiman Marcus recently had a promotion $600 gift card with purchase and I was wondering if that was the best promo or if there could be better ones in the future... also see a post about semi annual sale, when does this usually happen?


I almost bought something at the NM sale, but then I heard that they might file for bankruptcy and I didn't want to be stuck with a $600 gift card that was no good.


----------



## bluebird03

craftybskt said:


> I almost bought something at the NM sale, but then I heard that they might file for bankruptcy and I didn't want to be stuck with a $600 gift card that was no good.


Oh that makes sense. Thanks for the response


----------



## eggz716

Lady Laarni said:


> https://www.c21stores.com/products/...elassé-shoulder-bag/100223775.html?lid=search
> 
> Purchased a Black college medium today for $1500
> 
> Some good sales at Century 21 stores. First time I’ve come across them.


Wow these are some great deals.  I am not familiar with Centrury 21, is it reputable and trustworthy? I have used Farfetch and Ssense before, is Century 21 like them?


----------



## ruaok

Lady Laarni said:


> https://www.c21stores.com/products/...elassé-shoulder-bag/100223775.html?lid=search
> 
> Purchased a Black college medium today for $1500
> 
> Some good sales at Century 21 stores. First time I’ve come across them.



Thank you! Purchased today!


----------



## Lady Laarni

eggz716 said:


> Wow these are some great deals.  I am not familiar with Centrury 21, is it reputable and trustworthy? I have used Farfetch and Ssense before, is Century 21 like them?


It looks like a department store in NY. There ars a couple of them there. This is the first time I’m purchasing from them


----------



## MahoganyQT

Century 21 is like a high-end TJ Maxx. I’ve been to stores in NY and FL. I purchased the black medium college for $1500 from them as well and it came with everything including the dustbag and box. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## MahoganyQT

.


----------



## craftybskt

Matchesfashion is offering 20% off with code "Spring20" and you can use Rakuten for 2.5% cashback.


----------



## purply-sky

I just tried the code and it says invalid code. Does it only apply for certain countries?


----------



## craftybskt

purply-sky said:


> I just tried the code and it says invalid code. Does it only apply for certain countries?


I am shopping from the USA site.  This is what the site says:
ENJOY 20% OFF FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY.

Apply offer SPRING20 at checkout.

Brand exclusions apply.
I placed a YSL item into my cart and it allowed the promo code to work.


----------



## Khepel

craftybskt said:


> I am shopping from the USA site.  This is what the site says:
> ENJOY 20% OFF FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY.
> 
> Apply offer SPRING20 at checkout.
> 
> Brand exclusions apply.
> I placed a YSL item into my cart and it allowed the promo code to work.





craftybskt said:


> I am shopping from the USA site.  This is what the site says:
> ENJOY 20% OFF FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY.
> 
> Apply offer SPRING20 at checkout.
> 
> Brand exclusions apply.
> I placed a YSL item into my cart and it allowed the promo code to work.


It does work for USA but almost all the YSL bags are sold out.


----------



## SK007

lyxxx035 said:


> Downside is Ssense doesn’t cover custom duties to the US so there’s a potential I’d have to pay those fees which would eat into the overall savings.



My Mini Lou was priced at $840 with the 20% off, and I did not have to pay for customs. My bag was shipped to Virginia.

On another note, MatchesFashion has 20% off, including YSL, but most of their YSL bags are now sold out. If you have Rakuten, you get 2.5% cash back, and there is currently an offer with some AMEX cards that if you purchase $550 from the site, you get $150 back to your card.


----------



## amarosen5

Has anyone ordered previously from https://www.selfridges.com? I was considering ordering but pricing seems to good to be true in savings


----------



## SK007

amarosen5 said:


> Has anyone ordered previously from https://www.selfridges.com? I was considering ordering but pricing seems to good to be true in savings


I just ordered from them on Sunday and received my Gucci Soho yesterday, so 2-day delivery, and I didn't have to pay import duties from UK to US. This was my first time purchasing from them, but they definitely have better pricing than US stores. It was already cheaper to buy from them full price, but they also had the Soho on sale (which almost never happens).


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I'm sure many of you already do, but I follow luxe_hunt on instagram to find most of my Saint Laurent savings. She finds the best deals!


----------



## eggz716

Saks having a promo using code FORYOU which is 15% off 1 item, 20% of 2 items, 25% of 3+ items.  Lots of YSL included.

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Saint-Laurent/Handbags/shop/_/N-1z12s8vZ52jzot?Nao=0


----------



## lyxxx035

eggz716 said:


> Saks having a promo using code FORYOU which is 15% off 1 item, 20% of 2 items, 25% of 3+ items.  Lots of YSL included.
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Saint-Laurent/Handbags/shop/_/N-1z12s8vZ52jzot?Nao=0


Yesterday it was applicable to all YSL bags but when I went back today there are only a handful now that work with the promo .


----------



## Alebeth

The same thing happened to me today. I was about to make a purchase this morning but then had to deal with work. When I went into the website a couple hours later, the promotion was gone! I'm sorry that it happened to you as well.


----------



## eggz716

Alebeth said:


> The same thing happened to me today. I was about to make a purchase this morning but then had to deal with work. When I went into the website a couple hours later, the promotion was gone! I'm sorry that it happened to you as well.


wow so sorry this happened to both of you! i noticed it today as well.  When I posted earlier so many bags included, then all of a sudden *poof* they removed the promo from them


----------



## dropsofjupiter

Huge warning to everyone about the Saks sale: I was really debating on purchasing a Toy Loulou last night but decided to just order a card holder instead (it would've been my first YSL purchase), but not only did I mistakenly get charged 5 times, I got an email today saying that the card holder got canceled due to being out of stock. The 2 other items I ordered were shipped first thing this morning but I only included those to get the 25% off discount, so I requested FedEx to send it back. This will be my first and last time ordering from Saks.


----------



## lyxxx035

Alebeth said:


> The same thing happened to me today. I was about to make a purchase this morning but then had to deal with work. When I went into the website a couple hours later, the promotion was gone! I'm sorry that it happened to you as well.





eggz716 said:


> wow so sorry this happened to both of you! i noticed it today as well.  When I posted earlier so many bags included, then all of a sudden *poof* they removed the promo from them



Yea it was odd cause yesterday almost everything YSL was included. Shopstyle/R@tuken was offering 10% cash back on top of it but today increased it to 15% for Saks. So then I figured that was a great deal and went back today but so many bags got removed. Oh well, I’m technically supposed to be on ban island (but couldn’t resist 25% off then 15% cash back) so I’ll take it as a sign that I should remain on ban island for now lol.


----------



## Alebeth

eggz17, it was so kind of you to post nevertheless. Thank you! I've been beating myself up all day for not making the purchase immediately, but telling myself there will be other deals. Saint Laurent was listed as being excluded from the promotion, so perhaps they realized their mistake and quickly took Saint Laurent out of the sale.

lyxxx035, I was excited about the 15% cashback too! I'm sorry again. I should also be on ban island!


----------



## Alebeth

n3w2luxury said:


> Huge warning to everyone about the Saks sale: I was really debating on purchasing a Toy Loulou last night but decided to just order a card holder instead (it would've been my first YSL purchase), but not only did I mistakenly get charged 5 times, I got an email today saying that the card holder got canceled due to being out of stock. The 2 other items I ordered were shipped first thing this morning but I only included those to get the 25% off discount, so I requested FedEx to send it back. This will be my first and last time ordering from Saks.



That's terrible! I'm so sorry! Getting a few treats can lift one's mood at a time like this, but this Saks event has just led to aggravation. Hope you find some more goodies soon!


----------



## Khepel

eggz716 said:


> Saks having a promo using code FORYOU which is 15% off 1 item, 20% of 2 items, 25% of 3+ items.  Lots of YSL included.
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Saint-Laurent/Handbags/shop/_/N-1z12s8vZ52jzot?Nao=0


Thanks for the info. I ordered a black medium College bag with 25% discount. It’s supposed to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## eggz716

Okay I’m not sure if this is a “deal” but I just saw on Neiman Marcus website they have a gift card promo which is applicable to many ysl bags. I hope they don’t remove ysl from the promo like saks did!
code: NEWTODO
Spend $200 get $50 gift card
Spend $500 get $125 gift card
Spend $1000 get $250 gift card
Spend $2000 get $600 gift card.

Here is a screen shot!


----------



## lyxxx035

eggz716 said:


> Okay I’m not sure if this is a “deal” but I just saw on Neiman Marcus website they have a gift card promo which is applicable to many ysl bags. I hope they don’t remove ysl from the promo like saks did!
> code: NEWTODO
> Spend $200 get $50 gift card
> Spend $500 get $125 gift card
> Spend $1000 get $250 gift card
> Spend $2000 get $600 gift card.
> 
> Here is a screen shot!
> View attachment 4712253


Gift card from Neiman's makes me a little nervous as they missed a large debt payment this week and there has been rumors about bankruptcy .


----------



## allykaulitz

I also saw that ssense brought their 20% back and YSL was removed overnight as well. Was thinking YSL might have asked both retailers to be excluded? idk was really looking forward to a cardholder


----------



## eggz716

lyxxx035 said:


> Gift card from Neiman's makes me a little nervous as they missed a large debt payment this week and there has been rumors about bankruptcy .



oh i didnt even think about that! that would make me nervous as well...


----------



## lyxxx035

eggz716 said:


> oh i didnt even think about that! that would make me nervous as well...


Totally. My ultimate deal is 25% off (instead of a gift card for future use), no minimum spend, brand exclusions or need to buy 3+ items... and of course free shipping haha.


----------



## eggz716

lyxxx035 said:


> Totally. My ultimate deal is 25% off (instead of a gift card for future use), no minimum spend, brand exclusions or need to buy 3+ items... and of course free shipping haha.


That should be my goal as well! I am stalking a medium black loulou puffer in silver hardware, if the price is right


----------



## bluebird03

lyxxx035 said:


> Gift card from Neiman's makes me a little nervous as they missed a large debt payment this week and there has been rumors about bankruptcy .


 Same, i returned the bag because i didnt want to get stuck with a card that has no value


----------



## NapalmKitty

eggz716 said:


> Okay I’m not sure if this is a “deal” but I just saw on Neiman Marcus website they have a gift card promo which is applicable to many ysl bags. I hope they don’t remove ysl from the promo like saks did!
> code: NEWTODO
> Spend $200 get $50 gift card
> Spend $500 get $125 gift card
> Spend $1000 get $250 gift card
> Spend $2000 get $600 gift card.
> 
> Here is a screen shot!
> View attachment 4712253


I can confirm that the deal works with YSL (finally!). I ordered a large matelasse black on black envelope bag yesterday and it's arriving Tuesday. I heard about the debt payment thing but if the $600 gift card arrives, that'll be a great since it's free money anyway. By the time it comes, it'll be Louboutin sale time and I'll pick up a few goodies.


----------



## NapalmKitty

lyxxx035 said:


> Yea it was odd cause yesterday almost everything YSL was included. Shopstyle/R@tuken was offering 10% cash back on top of it but today increased it to 15% for Saks. So then I figured that was a great deal and went back today but so many bags got removed. Oh well, I’m technically supposed to be on ban island (but couldn’t resist 25% off then 15% cash back) so I’ll take it as a sign that I should remain on ban island for now lol.


By the time, I looked up the bag I wanted on Saks, YSL was no longer included. Suprisingly, YSL is a part of a deal on NM, which doesn't happen often. That was a major reason why I went with NM because Saks wasn't going to give me anything.


----------



## Kdelz

Hi! Have you guys ordered from selfridges before? The pricing is so tempting!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Kdelz said:


> Hi! Have you guys ordered from selfridges before? The pricing is so tempting!



i too wanted to purchase something but when i searched here and google their feedback is very horrible. i wanted to purchase so bad, but so nervous due to the negative customer reviews! =(


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

SK007 said:


> I just ordered from them on Sunday and received my Gucci Soho yesterday, so 2-day delivery, and I didn't have to pay import duties from UK to US. This was my first time purchasing from them, but they definitely have better pricing than US stores. It was already cheaper to buy from them full price, but they also had the Soho on sale (which almost never happens).


whoops, i stand corrected. i'm happy you had a wonderful purchase. i was kind of iffy about ordering from them due to many people on here saying they had issues and when googling them. i may pull the plug now.


----------



## jellenp32

I was going to order from Selfridges today and it won’t let me get to my cart. ☹️


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

jellenp32 said:


> I was going to order from Selfridges today and it won’t let me get to my cart. ☹️


Really? weird. it let me cart an item just now. maybe try restarting your browser? or do you happen to have chrome installed? sometimes, that works. i hope you are able to check out!


----------



## jellenp32

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Really? weird. it let me cart an item just now. maybe try restarting your browser? or do you happen to have chrome installed? sometimes, that works. i hope you are able to check out!


Thanks, I will try those suggestions


----------



## jellenp32

It’s official Neiman Marcus did file for bankruptcy. The announcement was made yesterday


----------



## Grande Latte

jellenp32 said:


> It’s official Neiman Marcus did file for bankruptcy. The announcement was made yesterday



Sad but true.


----------



## eggz716

As long as saks doesn’t remove ysl again..


----------



## bluebird03

eggz716 said:


> As long as saks doesn’t remove ysl again..
> 
> View attachment 4714777


that really worked...so tempted to make the purchase but given the current economic situation am not sure i want to spend the money now


----------



## jellenp32

In the same boat! I really want a bag


----------



## justine7998

Hi just wanted to share my experience with selfridges it was just ok. Shipping was so fast! I did have to pay duties it was $159 extra and shipping was $30 but the total was still way under retail. However my bag did not have a ysl tag or dustbag/box, which is very disappointing considering I paid over $1700 for this bag!!! I emailed customer service and never heard back so I reached out to through Facebook and a rep got back to me, they didn't answer my questions completely but that was the best I could get from them. I guess just don't expect the red carpet roll out on packaging or customer service.


----------



## goldenstandard

eggz716 said:


> As long as saks doesn’t remove ysl again..
> 
> View attachment 4714777


I purchased a YSL purse during on of these Saks sales and wow! I got $400 off of a medium envelope bag.  So 2190-$400= $1790   Then I shopped through my ****** and SAKS was 10% cash back. So I got another $179 cash back on ******.  THEN I called customer service to complain that the purse didnt come in a YSL box and they sent me a $100 gift card!!  So I got the purse for $1500!!


----------



## goldenstandard

shortxladie said:


> I just started paying attention to Saks codes this year. Seems like they do them several times during the year. I would sign up for Rakuten (formerly ******) because they emailed me and told me about the sales. Saks did a back to back coupon code last month, I ordered a YSL medium loulou on Feb 21 and got a $450 gift card. Then they had this deal the next week, so I saved $300 off a YSL camera bag and used the $450 gift card. After the Rakuten cash back, I saved $1,126 on both bags (30%)!
> 
> One thing to note is that Saks doesn't do exchanges and they don't carry YSL in stores, so make sure you want to keep the bag you ordered if it has a gift card attached. Otherwise you'd like have return the gift card too if you return the bag.


I am so glad I read this!! I didnt realize Saks didnt do exchanges on YSL


----------



## eggz716

goldenstandard said:


> I purchased a YSL purse during on of these Saks sales and wow! I got $400 off of a medium envelope bag.  So 2190-$400= $1790   Then I shopped through my ****** and SAKS was 10% cash back. So I got another $179 cash back on ******.  THEN I called customer service to complain that the purse didnt come in a YSL box and they sent me a $100 gift card!!  So I got the purse for $1500!!



I’m glad you got such a great deal!


----------



## SK007

Ordered a cardholder using the $50 off $200 from Saks. I also had another deal with my AMEX card that took off another $50 off a $250 purchase, so I just added a $25 La Mer cleanser. So basically, for $250, I got myself YSL and La Mer.

They shipped and arrived separately, and after a dance around Virginia via Fedex, they've both arrived. I'm really disappointed by how my cardholder arrived though. It was stuffed in a bubble mailer with the stuffing paper just wrapped around the cardholder. The cardholder wasn't even fully in the "dustbag", and it came with no box. It just felt so cheap and sloppy the way it was wrapped and delivered. Needless to say, I'm disappointed with this Saks purchase.


----------



## Shaden 89

htmht said:


> Nice. I think we are somehow on the same page right here. Their Saint Lauren price honestly is too good to be true. With the welcome 15% off, they beat the price from Saint Lauren last big sale on November. Mine with the promotion code plus shipping is about $1450. Therefore, I need some verification before I jumped on the ship. My foreign transaction fee is 2.7% so I guess It is not that crazy. That is the decent shipping you got right there. Did they charge you the sale tax?


Hi, did you end up buying it? And if so did they charge you any extra fees once delivered? I’m considering them too for a ysl loulou and live in the US too


----------



## Laurenvo89

SK007 said:


> Ordered a cardholder using the $50 off $200 from Saks. I also had another deal with my AMEX card that took off another $50 off a $250 purchase, so I just added a $25 La Mer cleanser. So basically, for $250, I got myself YSL and La Mer.
> 
> They shipped and arrived separately, and after a dance around Virginia via Fedex, they've both arrived. I'm really disappointed by how my cardholder arrived though. It was stuffed in a bubble mailer with the stuffing paper just wrapped around the cardholder. The cardholder wasn't even fully in the "dustbag", and it came with no box. It just felt so cheap and sloppy the way it was wrapped and delivered. Needless to say, I'm disappointed with this Saks purchase.


The same thing happened to me! I bought a pouch last month, and it came in an envelope and the YSL dust bag they gave me didn't even cover my whole pouch, like seriously, is this even the dust bag for the pouch? I wish they would at least give us a YSL box. my pouch is pretty big, yet no box.


----------



## bluebird03

Neiman Marcus has a gift card with sale again. Very tempted to purchase the bag but again the $600 is no good if they go bankrupt


----------



## Khepel

When does YSL store annual sale starts?


----------



## nycxonyc

Khepel said:


> When does YSL store annual sale starts?[/QUOTE
> I am also wondering this! I am about to buy my first YSL but am waiting for a good sale. Any tips? Would really appreciate it thanks!


----------



## cupcakegirl

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Neiman Marcus has a gift card with sale again. Very tempted to purchase the bag but again *the $600 is no good if they go bankrupt*



Does anybody have info on the gift cards now that NM has filed bankruptcy? TIA!


----------



## tarheelap

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Neiman Marcus has a gift card with sale again. Very tempted to purchase the bag but again the $600 is no good if they go bankrupt



Not necessarily. Bankruptcy is a restructuring of debt, not an automatic closure.


----------



## eggz716

SSENSE having a sale starting today, some cute ysl bags and wallets/card cases included. 

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/sale/designers/saint-laurent


----------



## foxgal

eggz716 said:


> SSENSE having a sale starting today, some cute ysl bags and wallets/card cases included.
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/sale/designers/saint-laurent



Yes! Lots of belt bags, and for anyone who loves dark smog...great deals! Sadly the bag I’ve been stalking on their site isn’t included...keeping my fingers crossed they’ll add it later. Ssense sales typically add more items and further reductions as time goes on. Here are some screenshots (in Canadian dollars):


----------



## Frankie121

Does anyone have a code for the actual YSL site?


----------



## snoopysleepy

Frankie121 said:


> Does anyone have a code for the actual YSL site?


yes, does anyone have the Private Sale code yet? it is usually around this time of the year .


----------



## amnosa

Hi, wondering what the discount were like at the official site in the past. is it at set percentage? Is it usually better than the sale at ssense?


----------



## TiTi78

Frankie121 said:


> Does anyone have a code for the actual YSL site?



Yes, please. If you could share the code with me as well!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Hi can someone please share the ysl website sale code with me as well? I have my eye on a specific purse. Thanks


----------



## landers379

How do people get the code to private sales? Typically someone will post the code and I’m hopeful someone will again this year!


----------



## snoopysleepy

amnosa said:


> Hi, wondering what the discount were like at the official site in the past. is it at set percentage? Is it usually better than the sale at ssense?


usually about 30% off.


----------



## stk

Ysl sends an email to people who have registered or bought items on their site. I got an email last year, but a few days late. I am looking out for it.


----------



## LVobsessed2018

Hello everyone! Does anyone know when SL has their sale?


----------



## TiTi78

It seems like the Ssence sale is over for YSL items?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

TiTi78 said:


> It seems like the Ssence sale is over for YSL items?


hi, it's not. majority items sold out before everyone was notified that the sale went live.  keep a look out still as ssense tends to restock especially with returns and more items will be added. Also, Neiman Marcus and BG are both having a sale in the upcoming weeks for memorial day. my sa notified me earlier today. so all hope is still there to find a good deal...good luck! =)


----------



## TiTi78

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> hi, it's not. majority items sold out before everyone was notified that the sale went live.  keep a look out still as ssense tends to restock especially with returns and more items will be added. Also, Neiman Marcus and BG are both having a sale in the upcoming weeks for memorial day. my sa notified me earlier today. so all hope is still there to find a good deal...good luck! =)



Thank you! I'm in Canada so it's easier for me to buy iff the Ssense site. When I went on the BG site, the option to ship to Canada wasn't there.


----------



## ashleykiyana

Kdelz said:


> Hi! Have you guys ordered from selfridges before? The pricing is so tempting!


Yes! Just ordered my YSL Lou Lou Medium Last Friday & it arrived today.


----------



## amnosa

ashleykiyana said:


> Yes! Just ordered my YSL Lou Lou Medium Last Friday & it arrived today.


Was checking out Selfridges after I saw your post, their prices seem lower than other stores. And they offer free international return? Anyone know if they also hve sales coming up?


----------



## TiTi78

ashleykiyana said:


> Yes! Just ordered my YSL Lou Lou Medium Last Friday & it arrived today.



Wow...the prices are great! Even with the duties, I saved over $600 on the small LouLou...arriving the day before my birthday!


----------



## Laurenvo89

It would be greatly appreciated if someone can send me the Sale code to the YSL website also!! Thank you!!


----------



## AleeLee

I too would be greatly appreciated is someone could share the sale code with  me.   TIA!!!


----------



## mohnisingh

I would greatly appreciate it as well if someone sent me the code


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Can anyone confirm whether the SALE on the Saint Laurent website has actually started???? The item I want to purchase is ONLY available from them directly..... so the sale code would be greatly appreciated - wondering if it can be posted as there are number of ppl on here looking for it


----------



## gohar.syed

Hi, can someone please share the ysl website sale code with me as well? I’ve been watching an item for months now


----------



## Frankie121

Does the code work on everything? I was looking for either this or the one with the gold hardware.


----------



## landers379

Frankie121 said:


> Does the code work on everything? I was looking for either this or the one with the gold hardware.


Only certain items go on sale. I think it may be too early in the month for their sale. Hopefully in the next week or two! I could be wrong though. Hopefully someone will share the code on here once they receive it.


----------



## Sparklemum88

Usually after my bday, my bday is the 17th and I generally get a YSL item a week or so later on sale.


----------



## Aqsaa123

I can't be the only one who keeps checking to see if there is a code or link someone added.


----------



## bluebird03

Following as well


----------



## Sparklemum88

https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_women&gender=D&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US


----------



## sharity

hi, does the ysl code only work on US site?


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Sparklemum88 said:


> https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_women&gender=D&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US



Are these the list of items that will be on sale but aren’t yet? Or need a code?


----------



## Sparklemum88

sharity said:


> hi, does the ysl code only work on US site?



are you in Australia? To get to our sale I googled “ysl private sale Australia” and it worked that way, the code is YSLPRIVATESALESS20


----------



## Sparklemum88

And you have to be logged in guys! Only what’s in that link is working with the code (believe me I tried lol)


----------



## coolmelondew

Sparklemum88 said:


> https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_women&gender=D&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US


thank you!!


----------



## chelsmcfarland

It’s not working for me here in the US. Thank you though!


----------



## Jaynna3

Did not work for me either ☹️ Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Sparklemum88 said:


> And you have to be logged in guys! Only what’s in that link is working with the code (believe me I tried lol)


Thank you so much for sharing. That was very kind of you!! Sadly, I don't believe the code works here in the states?


----------



## Sparklemum88

I’m thinking if you google “ysl private sale US” and click on the link it may work? That’s how I got to Australia’s, I wasn’t even sent a link (even though I buy of Ysl! Disappointing), I am just insane and kept trying that in google this afternoon


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Thank you! The link seems to be working just fine but I get an error when I put in the code stating it’s invalid or expired. It’s the worst seeing what you want but can’t get it!!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I tried googling that for YSL Canada but only get links to YSL Beauty sales...... has anyone in Canada had any luck?


----------



## mohnisingh

I ordered a few things from the sale last year, and according to my emails that I checked from 2019, the sale should be starting in a few days!!

The link below is what’s most likely on sale. Just those colors... exactly what you see! And I checked the percentages off from each of the items I purchased (3 bags, and a card holder) and they were 30% off the price shown! So I’m assuming it’ll be the same percentage off this year as well  hope this helps!

https://www.ysl.com/us/saint-laurent/shop-product/women/sales


----------



## mohnisingh

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I tried googling that for YSL Canada but only get links to YSL Beauty sales...... has anyone in Canada had any luck?



https://www.ysl.com/ca/saint-laurent/shop-product/women/sales

Just had to change the “us” to “ca”!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

mohnisingh said:


> https://www.ysl.com/ca/saint-laurent/shop-product/women/sales
> 
> Just had to change the “us” to “ca”!



Thanks so much! I should've known! Unfortunately, the item I want is not on that list


----------



## AleeLee

Has anyone been able  to get the code to work on the Canadian site?


----------



## LVobsessed2018

It didn't work for me. I'm from the US. Has anyone in US gotten it to work?


----------



## mohnisingh

I don’t think the code for the US is out yet


----------



## tropicandy

I noticed a few YSL bags (like the becky) on sale right now on italist.com, so might be worth checking out


----------



## landers379

Has anyone seen the Niki bag(s) go on sale?


----------



## purpleggplant

tropicandy said:


> I noticed a few YSL bags (like the becky) on sale right now on italist.com, so might be worth checking out



I’ve seen italist recently, is it legitimate? How is the service etc?


----------



## mohnisingh

purpleggplant said:


> I’ve seen italist recently, is it legitimate? How is the service etc?



hey, yes it is!! The items are usually cheaper bc most of them ship straight from Italy! I’ve gotten my dad a pair of Gucci loafers, and they are legit! It’s just like Farfetch


----------



## em_barry

i am after a college bag and they seem to have any. Really hoped id be able to get one with 30% off.


----------



## LVobsessed2018

So just to confirm there is no working code for USA yet right? I'm frustrated because the items are selling out


----------



## landers379

What items does everyone have their eyes on for this sale?!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

medium painer straw tote on sale at saks for any one interested!

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sai...ent&N=4294908032+1553+306622828&bmUID=n8kRS0H


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

landers379 said:


> What items does everyone have their eyes on for this sale?!


 hi! a small kate spade shoulder bag that legit was on sale for $875.00! i believe in a cream/beige color. sold out during check out on saks =(. what are you in hopes of?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Saks is starting to add bags to the sale...
SLOWLY but surely!

keep an eye out!


----------



## landers379

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Saks is starting to add bags to the sale...
> SLOWLY but surely!
> 
> keep an eye out!
> 
> View attachment 4731230


Wow! 50% off!! Tempting


----------



## landers379

Does anyone know if the private sale has started in the boutiques (the ones that are currently open)?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

landers379 said:


> Does anyone know if the private sale has started in the boutiques (the ones that are currently open)?


Nm's & Bg's private sale is starting VERY soon per my sa!


----------



## landers379

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Nm's & Bg's private sale is starting VERY soon per my sa!


How does the NM private sale work?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Are you a NM vip? As I'm apart of that program and one of the perks is that I am given a link in advance before the sale is released to the public and items shared via iCloud photo albums as well to order directly through my sa. Same with Bg's sale.


----------



## LVobsessed2018

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Nm's & Bg's private sale is starting VERY soon per my sa!


What is Nm and Bg??


----------



## snoopysleepy

Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## LVobsessed2018

snoopysleepy said:


> Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman


Lol omg I should have known that ‍♀️


----------



## Aqsaa123

em_barry said:


> i am after a college bag and they seem to have any. Really hoped id be able to get one with 30% off.


Browns Fashion UK, has the gray one for $1850. Shipping is $10 and its fast.

Edit: it's $1840


----------



## dichka

mohnisingh said:


> I ordered a few things from the sale last year, and according to my emails that I checked from 2019, the sale should be starting in a few days!!
> 
> The link below is what’s most likely on sale. Just those colors... exactly what you see! And I checked the percentages off from each of the items I purchased (3 bags, and a card holder) and they were 30% off the price shown! So I’m assuming it’ll be the same percentage off this year as well  hope this helps!
> 
> https://www.ysl.com/us/saint-laurent/shop-product/women/sales



Is there a code yet? The one posted earlier isn’t working.


----------



## em_barry

Aqsaa123 said:


> Browns Fashion UK, has the gray one for $1850. Shipping is $10 and its fast.
> 
> Edit: it's $1840



thanks, but when it’s in euro it isn’t any cheaper then buying of ysl site but hell of a saving if your from America.


----------



## nycxonyc

Hi does anyone know where I can post questions about the brand in general and not just sale questions? I am new to YSL and am looking to purchase a small WOC from SSENSE, but I am wondering people's opinions on the bag itself and the company SSENSE. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## foxgal

katcook213 said:


> Hi does anyone know where I can post questions about the brand in general and not just sale questions? I am new to YSL and am looking to purchase a small WOC from SSENSE, but I am wondering people's opinions on the bag itself and the company SSENSE. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!



Welcome to YSL, If you do a search through the threads, you will find posts about many types of questions. There is this thread on the Uptown woc:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-uptown-woc-would-this-bother-you-too-much.1027787/

If you can’t find what you’re looking for through a search, feel free to create a new thread with particular questions. Also, Ssense is totally legit - I’ve ordered through them several times and everything has always arrived quickly and in perfect condition. Note they are based in Canada so duties/customs will be added if shipping internationally.


----------



## nycxonyc

foxgal said:


> Welcome to YSL, If you do a search through the threads, you will find posts about many types of questions. There is this thread on the Uptown woc:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-uptown-woc-would-this-bother-you-too-much.1027787/
> 
> If you can’t find what you’re looking for through a search, feel free to create a new thread with particular questions. Also, Ssense is totally legit - I’ve ordered through them several times and everything has always arrived quickly and in perfect condition. Note they are based in Canada so duties/customs will be added if shipping internationally.





Ugh ok. I am in the US so that is annoying. Where do they charge the duties? When I have the item in my cart the duties dont show up. Any idea on how much they are?


----------



## lyxxx035

katcook213 said:


> Ugh ok. I am in the US so that is annoying. Where do they charge the duties? When I have the item in my cart the duties dont show up. Any idea on how much they are?


You pay the delivery carrier (DHL, FedEx) prior to delivery, who most time charges for their services to process as well. If it's under $800, no duties apply. Also search this thread on duties as people in some states have had to pay, while others have not (despite their orders being above $800).


----------



## tarheelap

lyxxx035 said:


> You pay the delivery carrier (DHL, FedEx) prior to delivery, who most time charges for their services to process as well. If it's under $800, no duties apply. Also search this thread on duties as people in some states have had to pay, while others have not (despite their orders being above $800).



I received a YSL bag yesterday in NC vis USPS and paid no extra charges. In fact, they just left it in my mailbox!


----------



## Aqsaa123

em_barry said:


> thanks, but when it’s in euro it isn’t any cheaper then buying of ysl site but hell of a saving if your from America.


It's in dollars.


----------



## Aqsaa123

em_barry said:


> thanks, but when it’s in euro it isn’t any cheaper then buying of ysl site but hell of a saving if your from America.


https://www.brownsfashion.com/shopp...-college-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-14807742

Also, the price includes imported duties.


----------



## nycxonyc

tarheelap said:


> I received a YSL bag yesterday in NC vis USPS and paid no extra charges. In fact, they just left it in my mailbox!



That is good to hear! I am either sending it to DE (no tax) or NY (where I am now so I get it fast). If anyone knows anything about duties for these two states that would be amazing!


----------



## em_barry

Aqsaa123 said:


> It's in dollars.


When I go in though it shows euro.


----------



## Aqsaa123

em_barry said:


> When I go in though it shows euro.


Try clicking the bars at the right.

It's a good deal. I actually bought the lou medium crossbody for $799. I had a coupon for 15% off.


----------



## Smspp

so happy with my first Saint Laurent bag. I thought my first would be the toy Loulou because it’s cheaper. Instead, I got the small size from Flannels UK for 20% off. The packaging is a little bit disappointing though. I did contact customer service complaining that I didn’t get the Saint Laurent box and so I received a £10 goodwill refund.


----------



## quackedup

Smspp said:


> View attachment 4732476
> View attachment 4732475
> View attachment 4732474
> 
> so happy with my first Saint Laurent bag. I thought my first would be the toy Loulou because it’s cheaper. Got the small size from Flannels UK for 20% off. The packaging is a little bit disappointing though. I did contact customer service complaining that I didn’t get the Saint Laurent box and so I received a £10 goodwill refund.



There is no Saint Laurent black box unless you buy directly from Saint Laurent (they re-pack from the cardboard box to the black presentation box).
The cardboard box with the sticker on it is what the stores get from Saint Laurent.


----------



## Smspp

quackedup said:


> There is no Saint Laurent black box unless you buy directly from Saint Laurent (they re-pack from the cardboard box to the black presentation box).
> The cardboard box with the sticker on it is what the stores get from Saint Laurent.




Oooh didn’t know that. Thanks to Flannels for giving me a goodwill refund anyways. It’s like I got free shipping.


----------



## cdeschamps9333

Hi, I'm new to this forum and idk if this info helps but I found that Saks has had really great deals on YSL products recently...most sales exclude YSL but Saks didn't around the beginning of my county's (Erie (Buffalo) Ny) quarantine in like March.  I got $250 off a Ysl Lou Camera bag, black with silver ..idk if I'm dead set on this bag but I got $250 off an all leather designer bag which I feel is unheard of...I'm not sure if it was a mistake that I got that sale or not...I also copped a pair of Celine sunglasses on the Saks website originally 460 got them for 270..please check out sak's sales people!!


----------



## dichka

Can someone please share the private sale code for the site? I usually get an email but I haven’t yet. Thank you!


----------



## em_barry

quackedup said:


> There is no Saint Laurent black box unless you buy directly from Saint Laurent (they re-pack from the cardboard box to the black presentation box).
> The cardboard box with the sticker on it is what the stores get from Saint Laurent.



Not true as when I bought a bag from farfetch it came in the box and dust bag.


----------



## eggz716

I messaged my ysl sa in the US and he said no private sale this month because of everything going on. Said he would keep me posted if it restarts. Anyone else can confirm no US private sale this month?


----------



## Sammy0408

My SA in Toronto said private sale in the shops are starting next month.


----------



## Laurenvo89

I emailed them and they told me the same thing. 
"
Thank you for contacting Saint Laurent Client Service. 


Please be advised, due to the current circumstances, we do not have visibility into when or if a sale will be possible this year."


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Thank you both for reaching out! I have been anxiously awaiting it here in the US and was starting to go crazy!


----------



## landers379

I hope the sale will be soon! I’m bummed to see items I wanted already sold out My SA said it may be sometime in June but does not give much info.


----------



## TiTi78

Oh, man. Glad I got my bag from Selfridges when I did because I was waiting for the sale.


----------



## Wpglyf

Hi! Not sure where to post my questions
I just received my medium college bag from browns fashion. I found the magnetic closure very strong, it’s pulling pretty hard on the bag. I’m worried this will cause a fast wear and tear around that area. Is this normal? My husband even tried to open it for me and he said it’s really hard to open. Is this normal? Should I asked for exchange?
Ps I have toy Lou Lou but have no problem opening the bag


----------



## Chinadoll9771

Wpglyf said:


> Hi! Not sure where to post my questions
> I just received my medium college bag from browns fashion. I found the magnetic closure very strong, it’s pulling pretty hard on the bag. I’m worried this will cause a fast wear and tear around that area. Is this normal? My husband even tried to open it for me and he said it’s really hard to open. Is this normal? Should I asked for exchange?
> Ps I have toy Lou Lou but have no problem opening the bag


Did you get the taupe colored one with gunmetal chain?


----------



## Wpglyf

Chinadoll9771 said:


> Did you get the taupe colored one with gunmetal chain?


Yes, they call it “neutral” colour on the website


----------



## TheGrand17

YSL was just added to the Saks promo in the US! (Up to $300 off $1000). Check it out if you’re in the market for a new bag


----------



## Claire023

TheGrand17 said:


> YSL was just added to the Saks promo in the US! (Up to $300 off $1000). Check it out if you’re in the market for a new bag


Ugh, I’m crushed.  I was so excited when I saw your post and was going to take the plunge on my first YSL because was I deeply regretting not taking advantage of the prior Saks sale a few weeks ago to get the item that I wanted.

So I jumped on it this morning, got all the way through the checkout process, up until I saw “signature required for delivery”.  I’ve been self-isolating completely (not even going out to the store), partially because I am going to go see my elderly father next week and stay with him for a week or so.  I just can’t take the risk of interacting with a delivery driver right before I go visit.  I should have known a signature would be required (a sensible precaution), but I guess I miss out again.  There’s no Saks near me to ask about making alternative arrangements.  The universe is trying to tell me to stick to my contemporary designer bags!


----------



## snoopysleepy

Claire023 said:


> Ugh, I’m crushed.  I was so excited when I saw your post and was going to take the plunge on my first YSL because was I deeply regretting not taking advantage of the prior Saks sale a few weeks ago to get the item that I wanted.
> 
> So I jumped on it this morning, got all the way through the checkout process, up until I saw “signature required for delivery”.  I’ve been self-isolating completely (not even going out to the store), partially because I am going to go see my elderly father next week and stay with him for a week or so.  I just can’t take the risk of interacting with a delivery driver right before I go visit.  I should have known a signature would be required (a sensible precaution), but I guess I miss out again.  There’s no Saks near me to ask about making alternative arrangements.  The universe is trying to tell me to stick to my contemporary designer bags!




Hi there! You may want to check with your local UPS carrier ( Most of my Saks order come via UPS), they are doing a contactless delivery/sig req too. The UPS delivery guy has been ringing our door bell and if he sees/hears someone is about to open the door- he puts down the package and starts backing off. When he is about 6 feet or more away, he asks for your name and signs himself- he has said as long as he witnesses someone/adult get the package it is ok.  Now yesterday I missed answering the door bell- and he left the usual "We missed you" note on my door.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Claire023

Thank you!  That is good information.


----------



## nycxonyc

Claire023 said:


> Thank you!  That is good information.


I received my package through DHL and I had the ability to choose to opt of of the required signature option.


----------



## sabs002

YSL Australia has a sale on now - online. Happy Shopping everyone


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sai...e-leather-crossbody-bag/product/0400099507862


----------



## jellenp32

Does sense.com ever have promo codes?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

jellenp32 said:


> Does sense.com ever have promo codes?




Yes they do. I believe if my memory serves me right-they had one about a month ago for 20%  off for usa based customers only. However, they came back and changed the terms to exclude major designers( Gucci, Saint Laurent, Valentino Etc.) I want to say a week or two after sending out the 20% promo out.


----------



## jellenp32

Thank you, that’s a bummer


----------



## runingal

That sense promo rule is new.. previously all 20% promo code included a discount on Saint Laurent, so a real bummer there


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

jellenp32 said:


> Thank you, that’s a bummer





runingal said:


> That sense promo rule is new.. previously all 20% promo code included a discount on Saint Laurent, so a real bummer there


Extremely! And I found a similar one on their page that they ran with the USA shop 20 code about a month ago seen here a few weeks ago:

They have removed major designers =/


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

wasn't aware, but nordstrom has started marking SOME bags down:


https://shop.nordstrom.com/brands/s.../Saint Laurent--8767/Women/Handbags&sort=Sale


----------



## Mara67

sabs002 said:


> YSL Australia has a sale on now - online. Happy Shopping everyone


Can you post the link? So we can see which products are on sale. Thanksss


----------



## chelsmcfarland

n3w2luxury said:


> Huge warning to everyone about the Saks sale: I was really debating on purchasing a Toy Loulou last night but decided to just order a card holder instead (it would've been my first YSL purchase), but not only did I mistakenly get charged 5 times, I got an email today saying that the card holder got canceled due to being out of stock. The 2 other items I ordered were shipped first thing this morning but I only included those to get the 25% off discount, so I requested FedEx to send it back. This will be my first and last time ordering from Saks.


I know it was a while ago, but do you recall getting a confirmation email for your card holder? I ordered a purse from the current Saks sale and have not received a confirmation email. My mom got the same item (purchased separately) and got her email and shipment notification right away where mine just says "submitted" on Saks' website. I'm afraid they are going to cancel it as it is now out of stock online


----------



## dropsofjupiter

chelsmcfarland said:


> I know it was a while ago, but do you recall getting a confirmation email for your card holder? I ordered a purse from the current Saks sale and have not received a confirmation email. My mom got the same item (purchased separately) and got her email and shipment notification right away where mine just says "submitted" on Saks' website. I'm afraid they are going to cancel it as it is now out of stock online


Yes I received the shipping notification the very next morning. That is strange that you haven't received a confirmation email yet :/ I would suggest to try calling or emailing them. I was literally put on hold for an hour every time I tried calling, but was finally able to get ahold of them on a Monday. Good luck and hope you either receive the purse or a refund quickly!


----------



## gd345

I ordered a Lou camera bag from Saks during the sale. Received an email cancelling my order this morning saying they were out of stock


----------



## ElenaTS

gd345 said:


> I ordered a Lou camera bag from Saks during the sale. Received an email cancelling my order this morning saying they were out of stock



That stinks. But I know your disappointment  I can not even tell you how many times Saks has done that to me. I don't even order from them anymore.


----------



## gd345

Does anyone have any experience ordering from Selfridges? Any cons? I see the bag that I wanted on there for pretty much the same price as the Saks sale. I live in CA. It doesn't look like they add state taxes on top of import duties at check out. Is that right?


----------



## TiTi78

gd345 said:


> Does anyone have any experience ordering from Selfridges? Any cons? I see the bag that I wanted on there for pretty much the same price as the Saks sale. I live in CA. It doesn't look like they add state taxes on top of import duties at check out. Is that right?



I ordered from them and I live in Canada. I got my bag $600 difference, brand new, and two days from when I ordered. For me, duties were calculated at check out so I didn't have to worry about that when I got my package. I will be ordering from them again.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

gd345 said:


> I ordered a Lou camera bag from Saks during the sale. Received an email cancelling my order this morning saying they were out of stock


I'm in the same boat! So frustrating. I had a weird feeling this was going to happy and almost purchased a different style. I didn't receive the confirmation email until 4 days later and thought something was up.  So sorry this happened to you, too.


----------



## snibor

gd345 said:


> Does anyone have any experience ordering from Selfridges? Any cons? I see the bag that I wanted on there for pretty much the same price as the Saks sale. I live in CA. It doesn't look like they add state taxes on top of import duties at check out. Is that right?


I had a horrendous experience when I ordered a Gucci bag. I’m in the US. Beside the description/measurements being wrong, they never shipped my bag and it sat forever in limbo.  My credit card company approved the charge and selfridges never processed it.  No one at selfridges got back to me. Eventually I cancelled the order.  I looked on line and saw many complaints just like my situation.


----------



## nycxonyc

gd345 said:


> Does anyone have any experience ordering from Selfridges? Any cons? I see the bag that I wanted on there for pretty much the same price as the Saks sale. I live in CA. It doesn't look like they add state taxes on top of import duties at check out. Is that right?


Just ordered from them. No state tax. It shows you at the end.


----------



## Frankie121

gd345 said:


> Does anyone have any experience ordering from Selfridges? Any cons? I see the bag that I wanted on there for pretty much the same price as the Saks sale. I live in CA. It doesn't look like they add state taxes on top of import duties at check out. Is that right?


I ordered a Gucci bag from them last month and had a great experience. If the bag is under 800 you don’t pay any duties. They will calculate it at checkout.


----------



## selsel

sabs002 said:


> YSL Australia has a sale on now - online. Happy Shopping everyone



all the popular items are sold out wish i saw this sooner!


----------



## ElenaTS

Saks started their gift card back event today.


----------



## Carrierae

For the Saks promo, does anyone know when you receive your gift card? Is it digitally or with the package?

I bought the YSL Medium Niki in Silver and a pair of Veja sneakers...$450 gift card for the purchase. I’m hoping to get a wallet with the GC.

Very impressed with their speedy service. I ordered at 10:30 morning and paid only $35 in upgraded shipping. It looks like it’s being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## snoopysleepy

Carrierae said:


> For the Saks promo, does anyone know when you receive your gift card? Is it digitally or with the package?
> 
> I bought the YSL Medium Niki in Silver and a pair of Veja sneakers...$450 gift card for the purchase. I’m hoping to get a wallet with the GC.
> 
> Very impressed with their speedy service. I ordered at 10:30 morning and paid only $35 in upgraded shipping. It looks like it’s being delivered tomorrow.



You get it usually with the package.  Do note that their GC usually is valid only for a certain ( and narrow)  period of time- check the dates when you get it.


----------



## Carrierae

snoopysleepy said:


> You get it usually with the package.  Do note that their GC usually is valid only for a certain ( and narrow)  period of time- check the dates when you get it.



Very good to know! Thanks!


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Carrierae said:


> For the Saks promo, does anyone know when you receive your gift card? Is it digitally or with the package?
> 
> I bought the YSL Medium Niki in Silver and a pair of Veja sneakers...$450 gift card for the purchase. I’m hoping to get a wallet with the GC.
> 
> Very impressed with their speedy service. I ordered at 10:30 morning and paid only $35 in upgraded shipping. It looks like it’s being delivered tomorrow.


So jealous! My orders from Saks keep screwing up  They aren't on my good list at the moment.


----------



## Carrierae

chelsmcfarland said:


> So jealous! My orders from Saks keep screwing up  They aren't on my good list at the moment.



Maybe it’s expedited since I upgraded to overnight shipping? I just had an awful experience with Bloomingdales. My bag was so beat up on arrival.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Carrierae said:


> Maybe it’s expedited since I upgraded to overnight shipping? I just had an awful experience with Bloomingdales. My bag was so beat up on arrival.


Maybe so! I ordered a bag during their $300 off sale and didn’t get a confirmation email until 4 days later. Then a week+ later they cancelled it. Round 2 with a different bag and different promo and still no confirmation email and I placed it yesterday. Hoping it’s not a repeat of the first order!


----------



## landers379

Does anyone know if YSL is having their sale on the US website this year?


----------



## EljayaBisous22

The item I had my eye on is now sold out and it didn't even go on sale. Does anyone know if Saint Laurent will typically restock purses once it says 'sold out'???


----------



## Carrierae

My Niki bag came in today. They packed it so nicely compared to my recent Bloomingdale’s experience. 

Sadly, a little too bling for me. I did like the style and size though. I will return and order the black one.


----------



## Carrierae

Sorry! I forgot the photo.


----------



## SushiLover

Carrierae said:


> View attachment 4743912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! I forgot the photo.


I am sorry she didn't work out for you - she is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## laudr03

gd345 said:


> Does anyone have any experience ordering from Selfridges? Any cons? I see the bag that I wanted on there for pretty much the same price as the Saks sale. I live in CA. It doesn't look like they add state taxes on top of import duties at check out. Is that right?


I just ordered a Lou Lou medium from them and they added import duties that are more less my state’s sales tax (I live in TX). Even with duties, I ended up saving almost $500 and I received the bag in less than 48 hours. Very satisfied with their service and price.


----------



## Kristen J.

Do the bags from Selfridges come nicely packaged? Do you get the box too?


----------



## TiTi78

Kristen J. said:


> Do the bags from Selfridges come nicely packaged? Do you get the box too?



I didn't get the YSL box, but my Lou Lou did come in its protective wrapping inside a YSL dustbag


----------



## nycxonyc

Kristen J. said:


> Do the bags from Selfridges come nicely packaged? Do you get the box too?


I got the YSL box with my Niki Chain Wallet, and the dust bag


----------



## ElenaTS

Currently online ONLY
 at Saks. It applies to YSL
Now through Sunday, June 7, 2020

$35 OFF your $175 full-price purchase
$75 OFF your $350 full-price purchase
$175 OFF your $700 full-price purchase
Use Code SMILESF


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sai...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447417232&bmUID=na19zyq


Whew! A Steal!!!


----------



## tailleandtulle

Kristen J. said:


> Do the bags from Selfridges come nicely packaged? Do you get the box too?


For another data point, I got the WOC from Selfridges and it came with a Selfridges dust bag, Saint Laurent box, and Saint Laurent dust bag  Probably depends on size of the bag whether it comes with a box or not, I imagine


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Saint Laurent - Black Suede Medium Sulpice Bag
					

Quilted suede goatskin shoulder bag in black. Curb chain shoulder strap with with leather strap pads. Logo plaque and concealed flap pocket with magnetic press-stud fastening at face. Patch pocket at back face. Foldover flap with magnetic press-stud fastening at main compartment. Patch pocket...




					www.ssense.com


----------



## lkittylkat

Kristen J. said:


> Do the bags from Selfridges come nicely packaged? Do you get the box too?


I got my WOC with YSL dust bag and box.. and also Selfridges dust bag as well, quickly shipped and nicely packaged


----------



## coolmelondew

So happy my cardholder from the sale is here


----------



## angel4Love

laudr03 said:


> I just ordered a Lou Lou medium from them and they added import duties that are more less my state’s sales tax (I live in TX). Even with duties, I ended up saving almost $500 and I received the bag in less than 48 hours. Very satisfied with their service and price.



Did you use any discount code?


----------



## SushiLover

coolmelondew said:


> So happy my cardholder from the sale is here
> 
> View attachment 4755836


I have had my eye on this exact one, congrats!! What do you think of it so far?


----------



## gd345

I finally broke down and bought the bag I wanted full price after waiting for it to come on sale for months and after ordering it during the Saks sale and having it canceled. I'm so glad I finally have my small Loulou in all black. It's my gift to myself after a really hard year where I lost my husband at 32 with a 1 year old, moved to the Bay area, interviewed for at least 50 roles and finally got a great job! If only I had places to go to show off my new bag!


----------



## coolmelondew

gd345 said:


> I finally broke down and bought the bag I wanted full price after waiting for it to come on sale for months and after ordering it during the Saks sale and having it canceled. I'm so glad I finally have my small Loulou in all black. It's my gift to myself after a really hard year where I lost my husband at 32 with a 1 year old, moved to the Bay area, interviewed for at least 50 roles and finally got a great job! If only I had places to go to show off my new bag!




Very sorry to hear of your loss and I'm happy things are looking up for you. Please share photos of your bag if you have it, we would love to see it. 

Take care


----------



## froggie1018

gd345 said:


> I finally broke down and bought the bag I wanted full price after waiting for it to come on sale for months and after ordering it during the Saks sale and having it canceled. I'm so glad I finally have my small Loulou in all black. It's my gift to myself after a really hard year where I lost my husband at 32 with a 1 year old, moved to the Bay area, interviewed for at least 50 roles and finally got a great job! If only I had places to go to show off my new bag!


Congrats on the new job and new bag.  Sorry for your lost but im glad you are able to get up and conquer the world again


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Has anyone heard anything about the Saint Laurent website sale yet? I recall people mentioning it would not be in May as usual and would be delayed. ANY UPDATES?????


----------



## jellenp32

Has anyone ordered from ssense.com recently? I’m reading the shipping policy to US and it states only import duties over $2500? I live in illinois
if that helps. I just want to make sure I understand correctly


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

jellenp32 said:


> Has anyone ordered from ssense.com recently? I’m reading the shipping policy to US and it states only import duties over $2500? I live in illinois
> if that helps. I just want to make sure I understand correctly



My last order was Dec, < $400, no duties, did pay NJ tax.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Saks sale - up to $250 off - applies to saint laurent items! I just bought a toy loulou in the Crema color


----------



## amarosen5

rachelspendsmoney said:


> Saks sale - up to $250 off - applies to saint laurent items! I just bought a toy loulou in the Crema color


Ahh! Thank you for sharing! Just got the Lou Camera Bag I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on FOREVER! Was going to order on Selfridge but Saks was just slightly cheeper


----------



## pearlgrass

amarosen5 said:


> Ahh! Thank you for sharing! Just got the Lou Camera Bag I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on FOREVER! Was going to order on Selfridge but Saks was just slightly cheeper



Congrats! I am eyeing at the Lou camera bag too  Which color did you get?


----------



## ByCara

amarosen5 said:


> Ahh! Thank you for sharing! Just got the Lou Camera Bag I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on FOREVER! Was going to order on Selfridge but Saks was just slightly cheeper


I also took advantage of the sale and got the Lou camera bag! Which one did you get?


----------



## amarosen5

ByCara said:


> I also took advantage of the sale and got the Lou camera bag! Which one did you get?
> 
> View attachment 4765253


I got the Coffee Beige! Love the Leopard!


----------



## bluebird03

rachelspendsmoney said:


> Saks sale - up to $250 off - applies to saint laurent items! I just bought a toy loulou in the Crema color


I tried SUMMERSF on the medium loulou but it didnt work  anyone else have any issues?

Figured it out, the color i was looking was not going to ship immediately so the code didnt work


----------



## ElenaTS

gd345 said:


> I finally broke down and bought the bag I wanted full price after waiting for it to come on sale for months and after ordering it during the Saks sale and having it canceled. I'm so glad I finally have my small Loulou in all black. It's my gift to myself after a really hard year where I lost my husband at 32 with a 1 year old, moved to the Bay area, interviewed for at least 50 roles and finally got a great job! If only I had places to go to show off my new bag!


from the queen of stalking something for MONTHS waiting for it to go sale,  sometimes, it's worth paying full price for if you love it and it makes you happy. Welcome to the Bay area!! Waving at you from the East Bay.


----------



## snoopysleepy

The Private Sale for US is up now.
Code:  YSLPRIVATESALESS20 


			https://www.ysl.com/search/index?dept=privatesale_women&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US


----------



## elvanlin

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Nm's & Bg's private sale is starting VERY soon per my sa!


hi,could you please send me your SA info in NM and BG?Would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Nordstrom's has a few bags on sale and/or price matched.  Discounts range 10% - 22%.


----------



## Fiona988

snoopysleepy said:


> The Private Sale for US is up now.
> Code:  YSLPRIVATESALESS20
> 
> 
> https://www.ysl.com/search/index?dept=privatesale_women&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US



Seems like the code isn’t working for me - no discount is showing up - anyone know if there is another trick?


----------



## kylienarak

Fiona988 said:


> Seems like the code isn’t working for me - no discount is showing up - anyone know if there is another trick?


First you will need to use the provided link by snoopysleepy as it is a private sale. Second you can’t filter or sort items. Basically you have to view everything and add item you want to cart. Then add the discount code and if it doesn’t apply then that item is not on sales. The discount doesn’t show up for you to see on the main browsing page and only at shopping cart. I was being very persistent and had to add the same item to cart 5 times before I could check out and complete my order. It kept saying “Empty cart”. Either the item is sold out or glitch on the site. Good luck & have fun shopping!


----------



## nycgirl79

Century 21 has a bunch of bags right now, at some crazy prices (camera bag for $800, medium college for $1500, medium puffer for $1700...). Quantities are extremely limited, so act quickly!






						Women's Handbags & Purses | C21
					

No outfit is complete without the right handbag or purse. Century 21 has you covered for women's handbags and purses with FREE SHIPPING on orders +$75!




					www.c21stores.com


----------



## guccigal27

This is a dumb question but how does one go about being invited to the VIP sales and private sales? Is it developing a relationship with an SA or just spending above a certain thresh hold?


----------



## angel4Love

guccigal27 said:


> This is a dumb question but how does one go about being invited to the VIP sales and private sales? Is it developing a relationship with an SA or just spending above a certain thresh hold?



I believe both, just like any other premium designer brands.


----------



## theworkbag

Does anyone have or know about a YSL private sales in the UK?


----------



## theworkbag

gd345 said:


> I finally broke down and bought the bag I wanted full price after waiting for it to come on sale for months and after ordering it during the Saks sale and having it canceled. I'm so glad I finally have my small Loulou in all black. It's my gift to myself after a really hard year where I lost my husband at 32 with a 1 year old, moved to the Bay area, interviewed for at least 50 roles and finally got a great job! If only I had places to go to show off my new bag!


Sorry about your loss and what you have had to go through, it shall be well, just keep doing your best and everything else will fall into place. Congrats on your new bag


----------



## theworkbag

Below is the UK link

Follow the same procedures for the US link to get the discount. 



			https://www.ysl.com/Search/Index?dept=privatesale_women&gender=D&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_gb#%7B%22ytosQuery%22%3A%22true%22%2C%22department%22%3A%22privatesale_women%22%2C%22gender%22%3A%22D%22%2C%22page%22%3A%2214%22%2C%22productsPerPage%22%3A%2224%22%2C%22suggestion%22%3A%22false%22%2C%22facetsvalue%22%3A%5B%5D%2C%22totalPages%22%3A27%2C%22rsiUsed%22%3A%22false%22%2C%22totalItems%22%3A%22644%22%2C%22partialLoadedItems%22%3A%2224%22%2C%22itemsToLoadOnNextPage%22%3A%2224%22%2C%22lazyLoadStart%22%3A6%7D


----------



## MJDaisy

I got invited to the sale and am going in person on Saturday. Does anyone know what’s on sale? Any nikis, Lou lous, or Cassandra bags?


----------



## mj67812

So I went to a YSL in nordstrom and the SA told me it wasn’t possible to shop this private sale anywhere other than in store? Was she telling the truth? or? 

I ended up buying a card case for 30% off which I’m quite happy about but I’m a little disappointed if my suspicions are correct and I was lied to


----------



## angel4Love

mj67812 said:


> So I went to a YSL in nordstrom and the SA told me it wasn’t possible to shop this private sale anywhere other than in store? Was she telling the truth? or?
> 
> I ended up buying a card case for 30% off which I’m quite happy about but I’m a little disappointed if my suspicions are correct and I was lied to


 
You can purchase the private sale online as well, not just at the store. Do you mind me asking which card holder you got for 30% off? I've been contemplating...


----------



## mj67812

angel4Love said:


> You can purchase the private sale online as well, not just at the store. Do you mind me asking which card holder you got for 30% off? I've been contemplating...




Interesting. I will be contacting YSL and asking them why I was told this sale was only in store. 

and I bought the lamé python one but they also had this nude/pink ish one for 30% off!


----------



## angel4Love

mj67812 said:


> Interesting. I will be contacting YSL and asking them why I was told this sale was only in store.
> 
> and I bought the lamé python one but they also had this nude/pink ish one for 30% off!
> 
> View attachment 4770387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770388



That's so cute! Great find!

Sale is definitely online as well...not sure about the sizing on their sandals so I am a little hesitant, but here are the items in my cart. lol.


----------



## Winns

Can anyone please tell me if the sale is available in Canada now? 
thank you!


----------



## sunapr

Winns said:


> Can anyone please tell me if the sale is available in Canada now?
> thank you!


Yes. I went there on Wednesday and I was told it was the last day for private sale. I got a pair of sandals and had to pick up the next day because I couldn't bring them home on pre sale.


----------



## mj67812

i believe it is not the last day because i was there today and the sale prices were still honored. could be that they are selling until sold out?


----------



## Winns

I asked my sales associate and she said it started last Wednesday in Canada. 
does anyone have the link to the Canadian private sale online? Lots of things are sold out in my store


----------



## sunapr

mj67812 said:


> i believe it is not the last day because i was there today and the sale prices were still honored. could be that they are selling until sold out?


Last day for private sale means opened for public sale on the next day.


----------



## Winns

sunapr said:


> Last day for private sale means opened for public sale on the next day.


Ohhhhh I see. Thank you so much! My apologies I didn’t know this


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Does anyone have info on Neiman's, Bergdorf's, Nordstrom's mkdns?


----------



## kylienarak

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Does anyone have info on Neiman's, Bergdorf's, Nordstrom's mkdns?


YSL Sales already started at these stores (Saks, NM, BG, Nordstrom and Bloomingdale’s) about 30-40%. I saw many handbags and shoes but sold out fast. Many SA posted sales item on instagram


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

kylienarak said:


> YSL Sales already started at these stores (Saks, NM, BG, Nordstrom and Bloomingdale’s) about 30-40%. I saw many handbags and shoes but sold out fast. Many SA posted sales item on instagram


Thank you!


----------



## stk

Ssense added more YSL handbag sales! Saks fifth is also live with sales! Farfetch added more YSL handbag sales!! Many of which are up to 50% off!
Bergdorf Goodman has a few YSL sales!! 

and I was so lucky to score this YSL vanity bag at 50% off on Farfetch! But apparently, the percentage went back down to 40% after 20 mins or so. I was eyeing this bag for a while on the YSL site and almost purchased it. Glad I waited around.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

stk said:


> Ssense added more YSL handbag sales! Saks fifth is also live with sales! Farfetch added more YSL handbag sales!! Many of which are up to 50% off!
> Bergdorf Goodman has a few YSL sales!!
> 
> and I was so lucky to score this YSL vanity bag at 50% off on Farfetch! But apparently, the percentage went back down to 40% after 20 mins or so. I was eyeing this bag for a while on the YSL site and almost purchased it. Glad I waited around.
> 
> View attachment 4775774


Great find stk!

MANY sale goodies out there!!!!!


----------



## ElenaTS

stk said:


> Ssense added more YSL handbag sales! Saks fifth is also live with sales! Farfetch added more YSL handbag sales!! Many of which are up to 50% off!
> Bergdorf Goodman has a few YSL sales!!
> 
> and I was so lucky to score this YSL vanity bag at 50% off on Farfetch! But apparently, the percentage went back down to 40% after 20 mins or so. I was eyeing this bag for a while on the YSL site and almost purchased it. Glad I waited around.
> 
> View attachment 4775774


Also Neiman's and Nordstrom have a bunch on sale. Scored my metallic medium envelope that has been on my wishlist forever, for $900 off!!!


----------



## Atlasandajax

I scored on saks but bought two. I’ve been looking at the envelope and bought one woc and one medium. I don’t plan on keeping both but I was super happy to get them in dune and sand.  I bought a Lou Lou last year on sale and didn’t like it and sold it to fashionphile two weeks ago for a surprisingly good price.


----------



## ElenaTS

Atlasandajax said:


> I scored on saks but bought two. I’ve been looking at the envelope and bought one woc and one medium. I don’t plan on keeping both but I was super happy to get them in dune and sand.  I bought a Lou Lou last year on sale and didn’t like it and sold it to fashionphile two weeks ago for a surprisingly good price.


That's so funny because I want the medium and there WAS too and keep going back in trying to talk myself out boy pulling the trigger on the WOC too. I just dropped $$$$ on a Balmain bag last week, so TRYING to show some restraint on the WOC. Especially since the medium I bought and the DOC are the same color.


----------



## Atlasandajax

ElenaTS said:


> That's so funny because I want the medium and there WAS too and keep going back in trying to talk myself out boy pulling the trigger on the WOC too. I just dropped $$$$ on a Balmain bag last week, so TRYING to show some restraint on the WOC. Especially since the medium I bought and the DOC are the same color.



Well when I first searched I put Saint Laurent only and the medium didn’t show. So I brought the woc. But for some reason after I bought it I looked again and saw they had ysl as a filter.  So I didn’t cancel the woc because I’ve been burned more than once where after three days I’ll get an email that says sorry we had to cancel your order because we are out of stock.  I’ve already gotten a shipping notice for the medium... crickets on the woc.


----------



## ElenaTS

Atlasandajax said:


> Well when I first searched I put Saint Laurent only and the medium didn’t show. So I brought the woc. But for some reason after I bought it I looked again and saw they had ysl as a filter.  So I didn’t cancel the woc because I’ve been burned more than once where after three days I’ll get an email that says sorry we had to cancel your order because we are out of stock.  I’ve already gotten a shipping notice for the medium... crickets on the woc.


I KNOW!! Saks is the WORST about cancelling orders after you place them. The medium metallic has been on my wishlist for like 3 stores forever. So that was what I really wanted. If for some reason they cancel it, I saw it on sale on a couple other sites. But it's still up and on sale on their site, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Atlasandajax

ElenaTS said:


> I KNOW!! Saks is the WORST about cancelling orders after you place them. The medium metallic has been on my wishlist for like 3 stores forever. So that was what I really wanted. If for some reason they cancel it, I saw it on sale on a couple other sites. But it's still up and on sale on their site, so I'm hopeful.


 
Still no shipping confirmation.  I do know sometimes they get them from stores and I never get a confirmation if the store ships it.  The medium shipped from their online warehouse.


----------



## ElenaTS

Atlasandajax said:


> Still no shipping confirmation.  I do know sometimes they get them from stores and I never get a confirmation if the store ships it.  The medium shipped from their online warehouse.


 Same! No shipping confirmation here. But no cancellation notice either. So I'm still hopeful. I show an estimated delivery date of 6/10 though.


----------



## kylienarak

I ordered the flat card holder in neon pink at Saks but got cancellation email 2 days after. Not meant to be I guess


----------



## MeBagaholic

Got this beauty on sale its the quilted Woc in dune
Been wanting dune forever!
Does anyone have this particular woc?


----------



## MeBagaholic

Atlasandajax said:


> I scored on saks but bought two. I’ve been looking at the envelope and bought one woc and one medium. I don’t plan on keeping both but I was super happy to get them in dune and sand.  I bought a Lou Lou last year on sale and didn’t like it and sold it to fashionphile two weeks ago for a surprisingly good price.


I got the quilted woc in dune 
Im excited to see it in person


----------



## ElenaTS

MeBagaholic said:


> Got this beauty on sale its the quilted Woc in dune
> Been wanting dune forever!
> Does anyone have this particular woc?
> 
> View attachment 4779197


That color is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Atlasandajax

ElenaTS said:


> Same! No shipping confirmation here. But no cancellation notice either. So I'm still hopeful. I show an estimated delivery date of 6/10 though.


 
Still no confirm but no cancellation. The medium got here.


----------



## ElenaTS

Atlasandajax said:


> Still no confirm but no cancellation. The medium got here.


I was just checking my order too. My medium is still in process. I will say, all of My orders that have been cancelled by Saks, are cancelled within 24 hours. So I'm hopeful. What color of the medium did you get?


----------



## Atlasandajax

ElenaTS said:


> I was just checking my order too. My medium is still in process. I will say, all of My orders that have been cancelled by Saks, are cancelled within 24 hours. So I'm hopeful. What color of the medium did you get?


 
Dune.


----------



## DrFancyFashion

I purchase this from Neiman’s online sale and chose 2 day shipping on 7/2 but as of now it hasn’t shipped. They emailed me yesterday saying they were still working on the order


----------



## DrFancyFashion

MeBagaholic said:


> Got this beauty on sale its the quilted Woc in dune
> Been wanting dune forever!
> Does anyone have this particular woc?
> 
> View attachment 4779197


I don’t have it but she’s beautiful!!


----------



## MeBagaholic

She is here!
I love this one doesn't have slots on both sides. Only on one side and then nice big compartment on the other side


----------



## MeBagaholic

Atlasandajax said:


> Still no confirm but no cancellation. The medium got here.


How does the sand color look in person


----------



## Atlasandajax

MeBagaholic said:


> She is here!
> I love this one doesn't have slots on both sides. Only on one side and then nice big compartment on the other side
> 
> View attachment 4782152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782153



So jealous. Mine is still mia!


----------



## Atlasandajax

MeBagaholic said:


> How does the sand color look in person


 
I really like the color. Still no word on the woc.  Just says in process and when I look at my saks credit card I haven’t been officially charged.  I just keep waiting for the cancellation at this point.


----------



## ElenaTS

Atlasandajax said:


> I really like the color. Still no word on the woc.  Just says in process and when I look at my saks credit card I haven’t been officially charged.  I just keep waiting for the cancellation at this point.


Same! My medium is still in process, and the original hold they put on the funds, is gone. I wish they would cancel or send it. There is another bag I will order while the sale is still going.


----------



## DrFancyFashion

one of my purchases has arrived . I really like having 10+ card slots


----------



## MeBagaholic

Atlasandajax said:


> So jealous. Mine is still mia!


I hope you get your tracking soon!
I placed my order early morning if that helps


----------



## Atlasandajax

MeBagaholic said:


> I hope you get your tracking soon!
> I placed my order early morning if that helps


 
I finally got my shipping notice today. I ordered it the first day they put the ysls on sale


----------



## fashion5509

I finally got my blogger bag from net-a-porter today!  I was so excited to see this bag on sale since I looooove mini bags.  I love it even more for 30% off!  The only thing I am worried about is that one card slot is a little flimsy and the leather lining inside is a little puffy?


----------



## DrFancyFashion

My other two tote bags showed up today! I’m travel ready!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Atlasandajax said:


> I finally got my shipping notice today. I ordered it the first day they put the ysls on sale


Yaaaayyyy


----------



## ElenaTS

Atlasandajax said:


> I finally got my shipping notice today. I ordered it the first day they put the ysls on sale


I ordered at 4:30 am that day too, and still nothing. I'm debating on cancelling and ordering a different bag from another site.


----------



## Atlasandajax

ElenaTS said:


> I ordered at 4:30 am that day too, and still nothing. I'm debating on cancelling and ordering a different bag from another site.


  So I got this email last Night 


We are writing to inform you of a recent update in regards to your order placed on saks.com.  

We are currently experiencing a system issue in our distribution center. As a result, there will be a slight delay in the delivery of your package. 

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused and have included a promo code for 15% OFF your next online order.


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Atlasandajax said:


> So I got this email last Night
> 
> 
> We are writing to inform you of a recent update in regards to your order placed on saks.com.
> 
> We are currently experiencing a system issue in our distribution center. As a result, there will be a slight delay in the delivery of your package.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused and have included a promo code for 15% OFF your next online order.


So when I spoke with them they said the buyers are locating the items  , the next day I received a tracking number .


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

fashion5509 said:


> I finally got my blogger bag from net-a-porter today!  I was so excited to see this bag on sale since I looooove mini bags.  I love it even more for 30% off!  The only thing I am worried about is that one card slot is a little flimsy and the leather lining inside is a little puffy?
> 
> View attachment 4783422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783423




hi,

this is totally normal. enjoy your bag! =)


----------



## ElenaTS

Atlasandajax said:


> So I got this email last Night
> 
> 
> We are writing to inform you of a recent update in regards to your order placed on saks.com.
> 
> We are currently experiencing a system issue in our distribution center. As a result, there will be a slight delay in the delivery of your package.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused and have included a promo code for 15% OFF your next online order.


Oh wow.  Mine is still in process this morning and the money in my account. Not feeling confident mine will ship.


----------



## HandBagMomma

I ordered the belt bag from the ysl website sale last Sunday. Today I see the money was returned to my account and the order still says "processing".


----------



## MeBagaholic

Out n about


----------



## Brandon4268

Was in the process of ordering this but it soldout. I was going to give it as a gift. I ended up shopping the Prada private sale for myself instead


----------



## MeBagaholic

The small loulou black with gold popped up at Selfridges 
I couldn’t resist 
Has anyone ordered ysl from that website


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Brandon4268 said:


> Was in the process of ordering this but it soldout. I was going to give it as a gift. I ended up shopping the Prada private sale for myself instead
> 
> View attachment 4786060
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786063


Very pretty! The YSL is also on sale at Nordstrom.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Brandon4268 said:


> Was in the process of ordering this but it soldout. I was going to give it as a gift. I ended up shopping the Prada private sale for myself instead
> 
> View attachment 4786060
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786063


Can you PM me a link please?


----------



## HandBagMomma

Today I got an email with the tracking number. So hope was not lost.


----------



## ElenaTS

HandBagMomma said:


> Today I got an email with the tracking number. So hope was not lost.


Almost 2 weeks 'in process' from Saks. Pretty much lost hope here


----------



## Aahmee1

MeBagaholic said:


> The small loulou black with gold popped up at Selfridges
> I couldn’t resist
> Has anyone ordered ysl from that website
> 
> View attachment 4786075


Have been looking at same bag on Selfridges as well. Did you order yet? Please update us on the process and your bag when it arrives. I am this close......


----------



## nycgirl79

MeBagaholic said:


> The small loulou black with gold popped up at Selfridges
> I couldn’t resist
> Has anyone ordered ysl from that website
> 
> View attachment 4786075



I purchased the medium loulou from Selfridges online. Overseas shipping was extremely fast, and customer service was great. Sadly, I didn’t receive a YSL box - or any type of storage box for that matter. Otherwise, it was a good experience.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Aahmee1 said:


> Have been looking at same bag on Selfridges as well. Did you order yet? Please update us on the process and your bag when it arrives. I am this close......


Yes i ordered it. Says 4 left
Its due for delivery soon


----------



## MeBagaholic

nycgirl79 said:


> I purchased the medium loulou from Selfridges online. Overseas shipping was extremely fast, and customer service was great. Sadly, I didn’t receive a YSL box - or any type of storage box for that matter. Otherwise, it was a good experience.


Ahh the box makes it so much better 
Then again Nordstrom disnt even send me any bix just in a dustbag 
Im glad it was a good experience 
Mine gets here soon im excited


----------



## micahanne

is there a private sale on selfridges?


----------



## nycgirl79

MeBagaholic said:


> Ahh the box makes it so much better
> Then again Nordstrom disnt even send me any bix just in a dustbag
> Im glad it was a good experience
> Mine gets here soon im excited



I actually ended up exchanging the medium for the small at the YSL boutique by my apartment, and the CA said that YSL boutiques are the only place you’ll get an actual YSL box. She said that they’re made and shipped directly from Paris, exclusively for the boutiques. Not sure how much truth there is to that, but that’s what I was told!

Enjoy your new loulou, the small is gorgeous, and a great size!


----------



## nycgirl79

micahanne said:


> is there a private sale on selfridges?



Not sure of any private sale, but their prices, even when converted to USD + taxes/duties, is still significantly cheaper than what you’ll pay in the US. The only thing to be careful of is when returning an item....if you’re ordering from another country of residence (ie. not England) and you decide to return your item, Selfridge’s will only refund you the amount paid for the actual merchandise. You are responsible for recouping the taxes/import fees from your government. I looked around for a while, trying to figure out how to get my $$ back from the US government, and it seems like a gigantic PITA.


----------



## Sunshine888

MeBagaholic said:


> The small loulou black with gold popped up at Selfridges
> I couldn’t resist
> Has anyone ordered ysl from that website
> 
> View attachment 4786075


I have. I was nervous but I didn’t have any issues. I got a Kate, it arrived in perfect condition with all the protective wrapping on the chain etc


----------



## MeBagaholic

nycgirl79 said:


> I actually ended up exchanging the medium for the small at the YSL boutique by my apartment, and the CA said that YSL boutiques are the only place you’ll get an actual YSL box. She said that they’re made and shipped directly from Paris, exclusively for the boutiques. Not sure how much truth there is to that, but that’s what I was told!
> 
> Enjoy your new loulou, the small is gorgeous, and a great size!


That’s interesting.
Thankyou im excited


----------



## Atlasandajax

MeBagaholic said:


> Out n about
> 
> View attachment 4785355


I kept the medium. The woc was too short on me. I’m 5’9 so it hit at an awkward spot


----------



## Atlasandajax

ElenaTS said:


> Oh wow.  Mine is still in process this morning and the money in my account. Not feeling confident mine will ship.


 Did u ever get it?


----------



## MeBagaholic

Atlasandajax said:


> I kept the medium. The woc was too short on me. I’m 5’9 so it hit at an awkward spot


Thats so true the woc chain short on me too and im 5 5 
Cant use it as a crossbody so i attached another chain on it
Im still deciding if to keep or send back


----------



## Aahmee1

MeBagaholic said:


> Yes i ordered it. Says 4 left
> Its due for delivery soon


Thanks for your response. Please post pics on the bag when it arrives, as well as your thoughts on the overall experience.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Aahmee1 said:


> Thanks for your response. Please post pics on the bag when it arrives, as well as your thoughts on the overall experience.


I will


----------



## bluebird03

nycgirl79 said:


> I actually ended up exchanging the medium for the small at the YSL boutique by my apartment, and the CA said that YSL boutiques are the only place you’ll get an actual YSL box. She said that they’re made and shipped directly from Paris, exclusively for the boutiques. Not sure how much truth there is to that, but that’s what I was told!
> 
> Enjoy your new loulou, the small is gorgeous, and a great size!




Hi @nycgirl79 may i ask why you exchanged the medium for a small? I am going through dilemma and waiting to purchase when i can actually go to the store to try them both out....i am just afraid the medium is going to be heavy


----------



## MeBagaholic

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi @nycgirl79 may i ask why you exchanged the medium for a small? I am going through dilemma and waiting to purchase when i can actually go to the store to try them both out....i am just afraid the medium is going to be heavy


I have the medium latte its not heavy at all if carried as a shoulder bag rather than a crossbody


----------



## bluebird03

MeBagaholic said:


> I have the medium latte its not heavy at all if carried as a shoulder bag rather than a crossbody


thank you!


----------



## micahanne

nycgirl79 said:


> Not sure of any private sale, but their prices, even when converted to USD + taxes/duties, is still significantly cheaper than what you’ll pay in the US. The only thing to be careful of is when returning an item....if you’re ordering from another country of residence (ie. not England) and you decide to return your item, Selfridge’s will only refund you the amount paid for the actual merchandise. You are responsible for recouping the taxes/import fees from your government. I looked around for a while, trying to figure out how to get my $$ back from the US government, and it seems like a gigantic PITA.


oh thank you for this!!! so helpful!!


----------



## nycgirl79

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi @nycgirl79 may i ask why you exchanged the medium for a small? I am going through dilemma and waiting to purchase when i can actually go to the store to try them both out....i am just afraid the medium is going to be heavy



So I absolutely love the look, and capacity of the medium loulou - it fit all of my essentials and had room to spare. Unfortunately it looked absurd when worn crossbody, and at this point in my life, that’s a non-negotiable. I am not a petite girl (US size 12), and it looked large, boxy and awkward on me. The length of the chain is an odd length, and when worn crossbody, it hits much higher than is flattering or comfortable. It didn’t conform to my body at all, and my arm would not lay flat. It essentially looked like I was popping my arm out when walking. I also did find the medium to be quite heavy, but tbh, I find the small to be heavy as well.


----------



## bluebird03

nycgirl79 said:


> So I absolutely love the look, and capacity of the medium loulou - it fit all of my essentials and had room to spare. Unfortunately it looked absurd when worn crossbody, and at this point in my life, that’s a non-negotiable. I am not a petite girl (US size 12), and it looked large, boxy and awkward on me. The length of the chain is an odd length, and when worn crossbody, it hits much higher than is flattering or comfortable. It didn’t conform to my body at all, and my arm would not lay flat. It essentially looked like I was popping my arm out when walking. I also did find the medium to be quite heavy, but tbh, I find the small to be heavy as well.


thanks! this is helpful.


----------



## nycgirl79

sleeplessinseattle said:


> thanks! this is helpful.



Happy to help!
Let us know what you end up going with!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Does anyone have both sizes?
Small and medium?


----------



## eggz716

MeBagaholic said:


> Does anyone have both sizes?
> Small and medium?



I have a small and medium loulou. Out of the two i would say i favor the small just because most days i dont carry too much other than wallet, keys, phone.  I like the strap drop on the small a little better as it is slightly longer.  The small crossbody is not as comfortable because it seems a bit large to me (i prefer more mini lightweight crossbodies). If i need to carry my iPad Pro then i take the medium since it fits in there.  Both bags are great!


----------



## ElenaTS

Atlasandajax said:


> Did u ever get it?


I woke up to a shipping notice this morning! FINALLY!! how do you like both of your bags?


----------



## TiTi78

MeBagaholic said:


> The small loulou black with gold popped up at Selfridges
> I couldn’t resist
> Has anyone ordered ysl from that website
> 
> View attachment 4786075


)
I have and the bag came in perfect condition, wrapped and in a YSL dustbag (no YSL box) and it shipped VERY quick


----------



## bluebird03

NOrdstrom has a sale on the medium loulou its $1975


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

MeBagaholic said:


> Thats so true the woc chain short on me too and im 5 5
> Cant use it as a crossbody so i attached another chain on it
> Im still deciding if to keep or send back


I just sent back the Mini LouLou for the same reason. The strap isn’t adjustable and it hit me above my hipbone. So strange. Gorgeous bag, though.


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

nycgirl79 said:


> I actually ended up exchanging the medium for the small at the YSL boutique by my apartment, and the CA said that YSL boutiques are the only place you’ll get an actual YSL box. She said that they’re made and shipped directly from Paris, exclusively for the boutiques. Not sure how much truth there is to that, but that’s what I was told!
> 
> Enjoy your new loulou, the small is gorgeous, and a great size!


My Mini Lou Lou came in a SL box inside a MyTheresa box inside the shipping box from MyTheresa beautifully wrapped. It broke my heart to return it, but it was just too short crossbody.


----------



## MeBagaholic

I got my small loulou but i think there are some things i noticed 
Should i exchange it
There is a mark on the inside of a tab
The shoulder tabs are not equally stamped one is deep and one is lighter stamped
And the back top flap of the bag isnt even centered :/
Does anyone else have this alignment issue
My medium is perfect


----------



## nycgirl79

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> My Mini Lou Lou came in a SL box inside a MyTheresa box inside the shipping box from MyTheresa beautifully wrapped. It broke my heart to return it, but it was just too short crossbody.



I figured the CA wasn’t right regarding the boxes!

Sorry to hear about your mini loulou....I totally get where you’re coming from though - I returned the medium loulou for the same exact reason. I don’t get why they don’t make the straps on certain bags just a little bit longer. When I went into the boutique to exchange my medium for a small, the manager acknowledged that everyone has the same gripe about the length of the strap on the medium. It looks ridiculous when worn crossbody, because the strap is way too short. If they know this is an issue, why not remedy it?? So stupid.


----------



## ElenaTS

FINALLY!! After 2 1/2 weeks in process from the Saks sale, she's here!! And she's Fab. I was worried the medium would be too big for a patio bag, but it's not at all.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

If anyone sees the small puffer on sale please let me know!


----------



## nycgirl79

Century 21 has a few YSL items, notably the medium loulou for $1699! Only three left! Go!!   






						Black LouLou Medium Matelassé Shoulder Bag | C21
					

SAINT LAURENT Black LouLou Medium Matelassé Shoulder Bag. Shop at Century 21 for shoes, clothing, jewelry, dresses, coats and more from top brands with trendy styles.




					www.c21stores.com


----------



## hokatie

Got it from recent sales


----------



## nycgirl79

ccbaggirl89 said:


> If anyone sees the small puffer on sale please let me know!



I would stalk the century 21 website if I were you...they definitely had the medium puffer available a few weeks ago. Hopefully they’ll get some smalls in soon! Good luck!


----------



## serenakay5

Been checking sites from all over - but ISO a toy loulou (gold sand). It seems to be sold out worldwide other than an AUD site called Cultstatus. I'm in Canada so the exchange fee + duties would make this bag not worth it (pushing the 2K+ mark) LOL. If anyone is looking to sell or sees this item, please let me know too 

I wonder if YSL will ever restock this colour with other retailers too...hopefully, it's not a limited season colour.


----------



## nycgirl79

hokatie said:


> Got it from recent sales
> 
> View attachment 4797750



Such a pretty color! Use it in good health!


----------



## hokatie

nycgirl79 said:


> Such a pretty color! Use it in good health!


Thank you  ! I think red is good color for yearly wear.


----------



## nycgirl79

hokatie said:


> Thank you  ! I think red is good color for yearly wear.



ITA. A beautiful red bag works year round!


----------



## Atlasandajax

ElenaTS said:


> I woke up to a shipping notice this morning! FINALLY!! how do you like both of your bags?



I returned to woc. It was too short as a crossbody.  Love my medium.  How are yours


----------



## ElenaTS

Atlasandajax said:


> I returned to woc. It was too short as a crossbody.  Love my medium.  How are yours


My medium is AWESOME. I love that I can double the strap. I'm generally a 'carry my bag dangling from  my forearm' girl. But the double strap is easy for over the shoulder yet. Haven't used her yet. I take each bag out for their first special 'cocktails on a patio' outing.   she'll have her outing soon!!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Atlasandajax said:


> I returned to woc. It was too short as a crossbody.  Love my medium.  How are yours


Im double minded on the woc in dune color because of the small crossbody length but did you try it with any other chain ? It goes nicely with the long chain i did get from ebay seller


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Quick - check out Saks!  Great MDs across all categories!


----------



## Atlasandajax

MeBagaholic said:


> Im double minded on the woc in dune color because of the small crossbody length but did you try it with any other chain ? It goes nicely with the long chain i did get from ebay seller


 No. I just wanted to send it back and get my money back.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Atlasandajax said:


> No. I just wanted to send it back and get my money back.


May i ask what point was the bag hitting on the side as a crossbody 
Im 5 5 so it hits me at my upper part hip
What height are you if i may ask 
Im torn between keep or let go


----------



## Atlasandajax

MeBagaholic said:


> May i ask what point was the bag hitting on the side as a crossbody
> Im 5 5 so it hits me at my upper part hip
> What height are you if i may ask
> Im torn between keep or let go


 
I’m 5’9. It hit at the waistline. A little above. It was just in an awkward place.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Atlasandajax said:


> I’m 5’9. It hit at the waistline. A little above. It was just in an awkward place.


Oh i see 
For me it hits the lower than that i did unhook one button on the strap inside


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

I bought the croc embossed Niki chain wallet on sale from Saks on 7/27.  Was notified today my order is cancelled.  It showed in stock after order was placed, thought there was a good chance I'd get the bag.  Retailers use algorithms to leverage store & whs stock to fulfill customer demand.  Saks needs to adjust theirs.  The item was most likely sold in store or was never there.


----------



## MeBagaholic

After my quilted woc purchase in dune at sale price it went from 1190 i think to 735 or so and since i was in my return period i went to saks and got it adjusted goodness such a great price.
If your item went on an extra reduction give it a try for adjustment


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

MeBagaholic said:


> After my quilted woc purchase in dune at sale price it went from 1190 i think to 735 or so and since i was in my return period i went to saks and got it adjusted goodness such a great price.
> If your item went on an extra reduction give it a try for adjustment


It's awesome when that happens!!!
I didn't get the bag, the order was cancelled.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> It's awesome when that happens!!!
> I didn't get the bag, the order was cancelled.


Oh no  i was afraid of cancellation too but luckily it shipped
Im happy retail was 1590 but i ended up paying only around 795
After a bad day i had that was something nice .


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

MeBagaholic said:


> Oh no  i was afraid of cancellation too but luckily it shipped
> Im happy retail was 1590 but i ended up paying only around 795
> After a bad day i had that was something nice .


Congrats!


----------



## kadya

Happily was able to get mine price adjusted too! I had gotten the medium envelope in dune from the site for $1533, got it adjusted to $1095  I have the WOC in dune too, it seems a little crazy but I could NOT pass up this deal


----------



## MeBagaholic

kadya said:


> Happily was able to get mine price adjusted too! I had gotten the medium envelope in dune from the site for $1533, got it adjusted to $1095  I have the WOC in dune too, it seems a little crazy but I could NOT pass up this deal
> 
> View attachment 4808016


Yaay awesome deal! Did you get the woc in dune adjusted to 795? I dont see it anymore on sals website they took off the woc in dune color


----------



## kadya

MeBagaholic said:


> Yaay awesome deal! Did you get the woc in dune adjusted to 795? I dont see it anymore on sals website they took off the woc in dune color



I didn’t even know they would do it, honestly - since Nordstrom doesn’t do it anymore I figured most stores wouldn’t, but I took this one in and tried my luck (was prepared to return it if not) and got it. 
I am afraid I would be pushing my luck with my SA if I asked her to do that one too! LOL. I’ll give it a try next week when I’m in though. Worst she could say is no!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

kadya said:


> I didn’t even know they would do it, honestly - since Nordstrom doesn’t do it anymore I figured most stores wouldn’t, but I took this one in and tried my luck (was prepared to return it if not) and got it.
> I am afraid I would be pushing my luck with my SA if I asked her to do that one too! LOL. I’ll give it a try next week when I’m in though. Worst she could say is no!


Yes, it never hurts to ask!!!!!!


----------



## Sunnyside

Look what I just got myself for my quarentine birthday!  I’ve been wanting that Niki since forever! I used a couple of gift cards  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4812029


----------



## pearlgrass

Sunnyside said:


> Look what I just got myself for my quarentine birthday!  I’ve been wanting that Niki since forever! I used a couple of gift cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812039


Congrats! Love your Birthday gifts especially the Camera bag


----------



## bisbeepurse

MeBagaholic said:


> She is here!
> I love this one doesn't have slots on both sides. Only on one side and then nice big compartment on the other side
> 
> View attachment 4782152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782153


Hi! Can you tell me what fits inside? Saks has $300 off right now and I wanted to get the black one. Thanks!


----------



## mayraforyou

i just purchased the lou with silver hardware.. im so excited!! i wanted it for sooo long.. i got $300 off by buying it off saks!


----------



## chatterbox29

Hi all! New to this forum so apologize if this is a repetitive question. I recently purchased the black with gold hardware larger WOC on Saks with the $300 off making the bag $1250. I was wondering if discounts for this particular WOC (larger black WOC with gold hardware) are usually better at a different time/website like Ssense/private YSL sale and if so, how heavily discounted do they get? Thank you!


----------



## Efenig91

Just purchased the other week a pair of Saint Laurent Venice sneakers from Sals Fifth Ave’s website for less than 300!


----------



## bisbeepurse

Kate tassel WOC black for $808 at Neiman's..


----------



## CMJ133

ISO my first YSL bag. I tried on the Small black Lou today and am torn between the gold or the silver hardware. HELP !  
I’m in Canada so I’m wondering if anyone knows the best place to get this loulou and if there are any sales coming up on Canadian sites or stores. TIA


----------



## pretty_lady

WOOHOO!  I just ordered a Nikki Bag with silver hardware for a GREAT PRICE https://www.jomashop.com/saint-laurent-498883-0en04-1000.html and I used an additonal $50 OFF COUPON and didn't have to pay taxes. Arriving Thursday! YESSSSS!


----------



## nycgirl79

CMJ133 said:


> ISO my first YSL bag. I tried on the Small black Lou today and am torn between the gold or the silver hardware. HELP !
> I’m in Canada so I’m wondering if anyone knows the best place to get this loulou and if there are any sales coming up on Canadian sites or stores. TIA



I have the small loulou with SHW and I love it. However, I’m not a gold person, and all of my jewelry is silver toned. It’s obviously a personal preference though, and both options are beautiful.

I don’t know what the tax/duty situation will be for Canada, but take a look at Selfridges. I ordered a medium loulou from them and had a great experience (as have many other tpf-ers). That being said, recouping taxes and duties if you do a return could be a headache, so I’d only order from them if you’re positive you’ll be keeping the bag.







						SAINT LAURENT Loulou small leather cross-body bag
					

Infusing Saint Laurent with a polished Parisian edge, Creative Director Anthony Vaccarello stays true to the label's sophisticated style for the AW17 collection. Reworking the signature silhouette, the Loulou monogram cross-body bag showcases the brand's modern sensibilities with a quilted...



					www.selfridges.com


----------



## pretty_lady

UPDATE: My Black Niki medium in silver hardware arrived today in PRISTINE Condition! I LOVE HER! So glad I went with my gut and got her. YASS!


----------



## MiaKing

Do you guys know if there could be any sales coming soon for lou or loulou?    I'll start stalking in order to buy one and it would be helpful to know when it could occur. Any sales on official ysl website?


----------



## Efenig91

MiaKing said:


> Do you guys know if there could be any sales coming soon for lou or loulou?    I'll start stalking in order to buy one and it would be helpful to know when it could occur. Any sales on official ysl website?


Based off of the YSL website, I’ve never seen sales on there (unless they are sporadic like Burberry does). I’ve found that Saks 5th Ave.


----------



## MiaKing

Thank you! I'm just a little worried to buy anything kind of luxury anywhere except for official website or boutique. I feel like they can send me fake bag-maybe because someone bought original and swapped for fake and I wouldn't have a clue about it  I'm kind of freak about it lol


----------



## Efenig91

MiaKing said:


> Thank you! I'm just a little worried to buy anything kind of luxury anywhere except for official website or boutique. I feel like they can send me fake bag-maybe because someone bought original and swapped for fake and I wouldn't have a clue about it  I'm kind of freak about it lol


I’m honestly the same way! I closely inspect if I purchase something from a department store. You never know sometimes


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

pretty_lady said:


> WOOHOO!  I just ordered a Nikki Bag with silver hardware for a GREAT PRICE https://www.jomashop.com/saint-laurent-498883-0en04-1000.html and I used an additonal $50 OFF COUPON and didn't have to pay taxes. Arriving Thursday! YESSSSS!


Hi pretty_lady, great price!  How's your bag?  I've never heard of Jomashop.  Any doubts about authenticity?


----------



## Ly07jf

I just received a pair of Fake Givenchy Urban Sneakers. From stitch counts to alignments... seems clearly a fake... the more you look the more you find... 

After I emailed them; they sent back a mediocre email explaining their platform along with asking me photos that I had already sent them... 

Their delivery was exceptional but obviously I was upset so I messaged them on social media... then they just block me?  How’s that for keeping the line of communication open.

So just beware!


----------



## quackedup

Ly07jf said:


> I just received a pair of Fake Givenchy Urban Sneakers. From stitch counts to alignments... seems clearly a fake... the more you look the more you find...
> 
> After I emailed them; they sent back a mediocre email explaining their platform along with asking me photos that I had already sent them...



Doesn't really look fake from the photos. I don't think stitch count type things work for shoes... they barely work for bag these days.
The Italist site works like Farfetch... can't you return if the shoes concern you?


----------



## shortxladie

Ordered a YSL Lou camera bag on Saks Fifth Ave. Saved a total of $380, or 27% off retail. Used FASHIONSF code to get $275 off $1000 (ends 10/9/2020) and 8% cash back from Rakuten. Love when these deals come up! My 3rd YSL bag I’ve ordered from Saks


----------



## dichka

When is the private sale?? Any intel yet. I know usually November presale starts.


----------



## micahanne

Woodbury outlet have 40% off of the outlet price for YSL Rive Gauche Cabas bag - final price of $960. Black, Navy and Cream (only display left) colors available. DM me for SA's info. *they can ship for $10 (i think - not sure if it varies for location)


----------



## Ly07jf

quackedup said:


> Doesn't really look fake from the photos. I don't think stitch count type things work for shoes... they barely work for bag these days.
> The Italist site works like Farfetch... can't you return if the shoes concern you?



I did ended up getting a return and taking a loss on exchange rate. They also had an oversight and tried to charge me for return after they said they will take it back without charging me duties and shipping.
Anyways, not a good experience so thank goodness it was over.


----------



## CassieShaw

shortxladie said:


> Ordered a YSL Lou camera bag on Saks Fifth Ave. Saved a total of $380, or 27% off retail. Used FASHIONSF code to get $275 off $1000 (ends 10/9/2020) and 8% cash back from Rakuten. Love when these deals come up! My 3rd YSL bag I’ve ordered from Saks


I want this bag. Hopefully they bring the code back for the holidays.


----------



## landers379

Excited to see what is included in the sale this time!


----------



## niknaks73

Last summer 2019 I looked all over Paris for these booties. Of all places found these at the YSL Cabazon Outlet 40 percent off the regular price!  Love these booties!


----------



## niknaks73

I also bought these beauties as well at the YSL Cabazon Outlet. Did this as a phone order. Ask for George...He’s the best!  Sends notices Snd pics when there is a sale!


----------



## HavPlenty

niknaks73 said:


> I also bought these beauties as well at the YSL Cabazon Outlet. Did this as a phone order. Ask for George...He’s the best!  Sends notices Snd pics when there is a sale!
> 
> View attachment 4895464


I tried calling them and no one answers the phone.


----------



## dichka

HavPlenty said:


> I tried calling them and no one answers the phone.


None of them do. I’m not too far from Woodbury Commons YSL outlet and I’ve tried several times to call with no success. Wish I knew of an SA there who sends lists.


----------



## stefslc

Costco has the medium Niki for $1500. Not a boutique, but definitely authentic. They also had the black one, but says not available anymore. Maybe it will pop up again? 




			https://www.costco.com/yves-saint-laurent-med-niki-vintage-crossbody%2c-blanc-vintage.product.100701701.html


----------



## Cinnamon718

stefslc said:


> Costco has the medium Niki for $1500. Not a boutique, but definitely authentic. They also had the black one, but says not available anymore. Maybe it will pop up again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/yves-saint-laurent-med-niki-vintage-crossbody%2c-blanc-vintage.product.100701701.html



omg I dont trust their hotdogs are authentic!


----------



## micahanne

what's the lowest price you guys have seen on a medium loulou? thanks!


----------



## guccigirlkells31

micahanne said:


> what's the lowest price you guys have seen on a medium loulou? thanks!


I paid $1800 for mine with tax/duties


----------



## guccigirlkells31

Has anyone seen this spotted at the outlets recently ?


----------



## landers379

My local SA said the private sale should start around 11/20


----------



## Hellokitty168

Amazing! Do you mind sharing how much the medium envelope bag was? It’s beautiful! 



niknaks73 said:


> I also bought these beauties as well at the YSL Cabazon Outlet. Did this as a phone order. Ask for George...He’s the best!  Sends notices Snd pics when there is a sale!
> 
> View attachment 4895464


----------



## dichka

landers379 said:


> My local SA said the private sale should start around 11/20


Is that the presale or the live website sale??


----------



## TheRetailTherapist

Hellokitty168 said:


> Amazing! Do you mind sharing how much the medium envelope bag was? It’s beautiful!





niknaks73 said:


> I also bought these beauties as well at the YSL Cabazon Outlet. Did this as a phone order. Ask for George...He’s the best!  Sends notices Snd pics when there is a sale!
> 
> View attachment 4895464



Hi!! Those are great finds. Does George post inventory on social media by chance?


----------



## landers379

dichka said:


> Is that the presale or the live website sale??


The presale


----------



## HavPlenty

This is a great deal for the small LouLou. 






						Saint Laurent Quilted Lambskin Loulou Puffer Small Shoulder Bag
					

Shop for Quilted Lambskin Loulou Puffer Small Shoulder Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## goldenfountain

Does anyone know if there's a sale anywhere for the Saint Laurent espadrilles? Or where has the best price on those? Thank you!


----------



## HavPlenty

goldenfountain said:


> Does anyone know if there's a sale anywhere for the Saint Laurent espadrilles? Or where has the best price on those? Thank you!


I've seen limited selections on gilt.com. https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...i=18ccc876-5be8-46b6-8ae8-65c18ce66ea4&pos=14


----------



## goldenfountain

HavPlenty said:


> I've seen limited selections on gilt.com. https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...i=18ccc876-5be8-46b6-8ae8-65c18ce66ea4&pos=14


Oh ok thank you! Harrods has lower price too but charges $30 for shipping.


----------



## micahanne

Hi ladies, lowest price for large niki? I’m eyeing one that’s 30% but wondering if there’s anything lower, I know it’s such a popular style


----------



## Wah Wah

YSL private sale has started.


----------



## Aahmee1

Wah Wah said:


> YSL private sale has started.


Where please? Eyeing a small Lou lou....


----------



## bluebird03

Wah Wah said:


> YSL private sale has started.


Thanks, How do you get access to the private sale?


----------



## Wwoman10013

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Thanks, How do you get access to the private sale?


i believe these are through your SA to send you pics and hold items maybe but if you go into the store, IDK why they wouldn't offer sale items either...


----------



## namie

Wah Wah said:


> YSL private sale has started.


What are the items on sale?


----------



## Wah Wah

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Thanks, How do you get access to the private sale?



I didn't get a private sale invite. Just walked into the boutique and asked. Selected bags are 30% off. YSL sales said it's the best sale in 4 years he worked there.  Not the most variety, but better selections.  There were a black small kate with tassel in lizard leather, lots of red colour bags selection, e.g. toy loulou, mini lou, WOC, kate WOC with tassel. 3-4 colours of lou camera bag (regular size), such as latte, green, light pink...  A few large WOC, kate, niko.  They got a few black bags also.  I don't like big bags, so I didn't see those.


----------



## Wah Wah

FYI, the ysl outlet will start their sale on Monday (at least the one in Toronto).  Presale has started.  The colours are older but still have some classic styles.. I ordered through a SA and the price was slightly over 50% for kate WOC with tassel (pink/gold) and medium kate with tassel (red/silver).


----------



## dichka

Wah Wah said:


> FYI, the ysl outlet will start their sale on Monday (at least the one in Toronto).  Presale has started.  The colours are older but still have some classic styles.. I ordered through a SA and the price was slightly over 50% for kate WOC with tassel (pink/gold) and medium kate with tassel (red/silver).



anyone know if this is the same in the US?


----------



## dichka

Wah Wah said:


> YSL private sale has started.


Isn’t there usually a link?


----------



## loriharvey

Wah Wah said:


> YSL private sale has started.


Is this online or in store only?


----------



## micahanne

Wah Wah said:


> YSL private sale has started.


Ohh do you have the link please?


----------



## coachclst

Wah Wah said:


> FYI, the ysl outlet will start their sale on Monday (at least the one in Toronto).  Presale has started.  The colours are older but still have some classic styles.. I ordered through a SA and the price was slightly over 50% for kate WOC with tassel (pink/gold) and medium kate with tassel (red/silver).



Hi, Do you have a SA I can contact, Thanks


----------



## nsriva

coachclst said:


> Hi, Do you have a SA I can contact, Thanks


Me too!!! I am based in Montreal so can't visit an outlet. Thx 
@Wah Wah


----------



## Wah Wah

nsriva said:


> Me too!!! I am based in Montreal so can't visit an outlet. Thx
> @Wah Wah





coachclst said:


> Hi, Do you have a SA I can contact, Thanks



Hi, i just went to the outlet today. All the presale items (e.g. another markdown) sold out. This was my first time shopping at the outlet, all I did was to call the outlet directly and asked for specific styles. The SA picked up the phone sent me pictures. They offered shipping as well for a $10 surcharge. Not sure if Montreal will be the same price as GTA shipping fee.


----------



## coachclst

Wah Wah said:


> Hi, i just went to the outlet today. All the presale items (e.g. another markdown) sold out. This was my first time shopping at the outlet, all I did was to call the outlet directly and asked for specific styles. The SA picked up the phone sent me pictures. They offered shipping as well for a $10 surcharge. Not sure if Montreal will be the same price as GTA shipping fee.




Thank you for the info.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just called Woodbury Commons outlet USA I was told just shoes and clothing was marked down. I did ask if handbags and small leather accessories would be marked down at a later date and the person who answered said no.


----------



## bluebird03

I called the store and they told me no loulou’s/niki’s were included in the sale


----------



## Jay 45

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just called Woodbury Commons outlet USA I was told just shoes and clothing was marked down. I did ask if handbags and small leather accessories would be marked down at a later date and the person who answered said no.


Saks has the handbags on Private presale for 30% off - I’m sure it depends on the store but the twice a year sale always includes several bags.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Jay 45 said:


> Saks has the handbags on Private presale for 30% off - I’m sure it depends on the store but the twice a year sale always includes several bags.


Thanks. I was just at Saks last Friday and I received that information you just posted.


----------



## Mara67

I call my SA at Saint Laurent Outlet and she send me all the stuff on sale. There were a lot of kate with tassel and without, like red, pink, black, burgundy, yellow, blue and other colors, a small sunset in patent pink leather with GHW, some college ( bandana edition ), a lou camera in gold, no loulou, niki and sdj
Very good deals on tribute sandals, no opium, some boots
Some fancy small wallets, like viki in black and red and others


----------



## Brandon4268

Mara67 said:


> I call my SA at Saint Laurent Outlet and she send me all the stuff on sale. There were a lot of kate with tassel and without, like red, pink, black, burgundy, yellow, blue and other colors, a small sunset in patent pink leather with GHW, some college ( bandana edition ), a lou camera in gold, no loulou, niki and sdj
> Very good deals on tribute sandals, no opium, some boots
> Some fancy small wallets, like viki in black and red and others


Do you know what percentage off the wallets are?


----------



## Mara67

Brandon4268 said:


> Do you know what percentage off the wallets are?


At least 30% off on outlet price, they were from 130€ to 250€ more or less


----------



## 00dimsum00

Wah Wah said:


> I didn't get a private sale invite. Just walked into the boutique and asked. Selected bags are 30% off. YSL sales said it's the best sale in 4 years he worked there.  Not the most variety, but better selections.  There were a black small kate with tassel in lizard leather, lots of red colour bags selection, e.g. toy loulou, mini lou, WOC, kate WOC with tassel. 3-4 colours of lou camera bag (regular size), such as latte, green, light pink...  A few large WOC, kate, niko.  They got a few black bags also.  I don't like big bags, so I didn't see those.



Thanks for the post! i called the Toronto Yorkdale store, they're out of the Lou Camera in latte, and pebble (only seaweed left). But i called around and managed to get the pebble colour at the YSL store within the Saks. If anyone is looking for the dark latte colour - they apparently have one at the Bloor Store. Even better was that its free shipping to me - don't even have to walk into the store!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello is there a link for online private sale please


----------



## VancouverLady

00dimsum00 said:


> Thanks for the post! i called the Toronto Yorkdale store, they're out of the Lou Camera in latte, and pebble (only seaweed left). But i called around and managed to get the pebble colour at the YSL store within the Saks. If anyone is looking for the dark latte colour - they apparently have one at the Bloor Store. Even better was that its free shipping to me - don't even have to walk into the store!


Thanks for posting this!  When you called, did you have to mention anything special to get the sale price?  And may I ask how much it was with the discount? TIA!


----------



## landers379

Does anyone know when the sale starts online?


----------



## Smspp

is there a private sale in the UK as well?


----------



## dichka

Mara67 said:


> I call my SA at Saint Laurent Outlet and she send me all the stuff on sale. There were a lot of kate with tassel and without, like red, pink, black, burgundy, yellow, blue and other colors, a small sunset in patent pink leather with GHW, some college ( bandana edition ), a lou camera in gold, no loulou, niki and sdj
> Very good deals on tribute sandals, no opium, some boots
> Some fancy small wallets, like viki in black and red and others



would you be able to share with us what she sent?


----------



## Wah Wah

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I called the store and they told me no loulou’s/niki’s were included in the sale


I saw there were a few toy loulou on sale on Sat @ yorkdale toronto.  30% off.


----------



## Wah Wah

00dimsum00 said:


> Thanks for the post! i called the Toronto Yorkdale store, they're out of the Lou Camera in latte, and pebble (only seaweed left). But i called around and managed to get the pebble colour at the YSL store within the Saks. If anyone is looking for the dark latte colour - they apparently have one at the Bloor Store. Even better was that its free shipping to me - don't even have to walk into the store!


The latte colour sold out at Yorkdale on Sat afternoon. They had the green, light pink and burgundy left in lou camera bag.


----------



## 00dimsum00

VancouverLady said:


> Thanks for posting this!  When you called, did you have to mention anything special to get the sale price?  And may I ask how much it was with the discount? TIA!


I didn’t - I just asked about the sale and the SA sent me the PhotoCircle links with all the sale items. When I called the second store - same thing offered up the sale price. 30% off bags.


----------



## VancouverLady

00dimsum00 said:


> I didn’t - I just asked about the sale and the SA sent me the PhotoCircle links with all the sale items. When I called the second store - same thing offered up the sale price. 30% off bags.


Thanks kindly for the reply and info!


----------



## thundercloud

Saks $$$ off sale! Plus Rakuten is 10% cashback for Saks right now too! It's my fav time of year! LOL.


----------



## HavPlenty

Was looking at Saks last night. Great deals especially combined with Rakuten cash back. Unfortunately the don't have the bag I'm looking for.


----------



## loriharvey

I just bought one and it came out to 875 before tax. I’m so excited! But one question. Saks described the color as biscotti. Is that the dark beige or more of the blanc vintage? I’m fine either way but just wondering


----------



## HavPlenty

loriharvey said:


> I just bought one and it came out to 875 before tax. I’m so excited! But one question. Saks described the color as biscotti. Is that the dark beige or more of the blanc vintage? I’m fine either way but just wondering


Which bag?


----------



## suburbanprincess97

Do you guys think Black Friday deals will be better? I want to get the Envelope WOC in black and Saks has it but I'm not sure if I should wait till next week


----------



## loriharvey

HavPlenty said:


> Which bag?


The lou mini camera bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

loriharvey said:


> The lou mini camera bag!



It's a beauty. It does look a bit like dark beige.


----------



## Aahmee1

suburbanprincess97 said:


> Do you guys think Black Friday deals will be better? I want to get the Envelope WOC in black and Saks has it but I'm not sure if I should wait till next week


My dilemma as well, I saw they had more discounts closer to Black Friday last year, but not sure about this year?


----------



## myztic

I’m looking for an envelope WOC with gold hardware in poudre and in black.
Also looking for a card holder.


----------



## HavPlenty

Aahmee1 said:


> My dilemma as well, I saw they had more discounts closer to Black Friday last year, but not sure about this year?


It seems black friday is already in progress in a lot of places. There are some good deals out there if you aren't looking for anything specific. I'm looking for a small black/gold loulou but they are either sold out or there are no deals.


----------



## myztic

Do you think the wallet on a chain will decrease further the closer we get to Black Friday? I really want one in either a beige/dusty pink or black color. (The medium size envelope one) but on this same it ends up being around $1381 with tax. I see some of the brighter colors were sold previously for $825. That’s awesome.
Also, if their price does drop further will they price match me after the purchase?


----------



## landers379

Private sale started online today.. anyone else underwhelmed with the selection this time? They usually have soo much.


----------



## bluebird03

landers379 said:


> Private sale started online today.. anyone else underwhelmed with the selection this time? They usually have soo much.



How do you access the sale online?


----------



## engsmml

sleeplessinseattle said:


> How do you access the sale online?


Wondering as well!


----------



## landers379

Here is the link! https://www.ysl.com/en-us/search?cg...&utm_campaign=en-us&et_rid=0031p00001rEBc2AAG


----------



## Brandon4268

Very limited selection on bags & slg’s this year!


----------



## Aahmee1

landers379 said:


> Here is the link! https://www.ysl.com/en-us/search?cg...&utm_campaign=en-us&et_rid=0031p00001rEBc2AAG


What is the code, please? Thanks


----------



## lalawyer

landers379 said:


> Here is the link! https://www.ysl.com/en-us/search?cg...&utm_campaign=en-us&et_rid=0031p00001rEBc2AAG


Thank you!


----------



## landers379

Aahmee1 said:


> What is the code, please? Thanks


Hello! The code is at the top of the page.


----------



## dichka

Does anyone have an Outlet SA that does email/text blasts? Preferable in Woodbury Commons. Thanks!!


----------



## lms910

HavPlenty said:


> It's a beauty. It does look a bit like dark beige.
> 
> No this is a light beige! I ordered it thinking it was dark beige with shiny he but then learned it was light beige with antiqued hardware  i went to my local saks and found the dark beige with sghw  it had some marks (that we wiped right off!) so the SA gave me 10% off PLUS the $275 off promo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910105


----------



## HavPlenty

Where are you located? I love this color!


----------



## cerulean blue

Does anyone have a good SA located at the Woodbury Commons outlet? I keep calling the store's phone number, but keep getting redirected to a full voicemail box. Thanks!


----------



## maelv

Hello! New to Saint Laurent and looking to purchase a loulou bag during the sale. Until when is this sale supposed to last?


----------



## Rarsi

landers379 said:


> Hello! The code is at the top of the page.


Do you know where the code is supposed to be entered? Is it where it asks for the "personal code" because I am not seeing the discount.


----------



## landers379

Rarsi said:


> Do you know where the code is supposed to be entered? Is it where it asks for the "personal code" because I am not seeing the discount.


Yes, I believe you also need to be signed into your account.


----------



## ElenaTS

Rarsi said:


> Do you know where the code is supposed to be entered? Is it where it asks for the "personal code" because I am not seeing the discount.


Make sure you are  only shopping the sale link above. Only the items in that link will work with the 30% off code at the check out page. It's not 30% off everything on the site.


----------



## micahanne

Jomashop has some black with SHW puffer bags and bill pouch with wristlet in black, white and dark green. I was able to snag the medium puffer at 40% and the wristlet at about 30% off!


----------



## Tsunami

Does anyone have the Canadian code for the online private sale?

The same code as the US works


----------



## bluebird03

micahanne said:


> Jomashop has some black with SHW puffer bags and bill pouch with wristlet in black, white and dark green. I was able to snag the medium puffer at 40% and the wristlet at about 30% off!


thanks, managed to snag the small puffer loulou SHW for 36% off that was a steal


----------



## micahanne

sleeplessinseattle said:


> thanks, managed to snag the small puffer loulou SHW for 36% off that was a steal


they also apparently had a $50 off $1,000. they adjusted my order total, i didn't realize there was a coupon to use.


----------



## keishapie1973

micahanne said:


> Jomashop has some black with SHW puffer bags and bill pouch with wristlet in black, white and dark green. I was able to snag the medium puffer at 40% and the wristlet at about 30% off!



Thank you!!!! 


sleeplessinseattle said:


> thanks, managed to snag the small puffer loulou SHW for 36% off that was a steal





micahanne said:


> they also apparently had a $50 off $1,000. they adjusted my order total, i didn't realize there was a coupon to use.



I also just grabbed the small puffer plus the additional $50 off. Merry Christmas to me...


----------



## micahanne

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I also just grabbed the small puffer plus the additional $50 off. Merry Christmas to me...


Merry Christmas to all of us haha I was surprise to see this bag on sale since it’s newer style and classic color


----------



## HavPlenty

I got my unicorn! Black small Loulou with gold hw. $1599 w/50 off and no sales tax! Now that is a blessing and a bargain worth waiting for.


----------



## HavPlenty

sleeplessinseattle said:


> thanks, managed to snag the small puffer loulou SHW for 36% off that was a steal


I was shocked to see it at that price. Now that is a steal.


----------



## HavPlenty

micahanne said:


> Jomashop has some black with SHW puffer bags and bill pouch with wristlet in black, white and dark green. I was able to snag the medium puffer at 40% and the wristlet at about 30% off!


Insane. That's almost half off!


----------



## dreambell

I bought the Monogram Tri-Fold wallet off Jomashop last night for $350 and was debating over buying the LouLou puffer but stopped myself. My heart is set on the Jamie Bag in medium- hoping to score one during BF/Cyber Monday.

Also for Chase banking users- Farfetch has a 10% cash back (through debit card purchase I believe) if you activate it through your app. There are some exclusions of course but Saint Laurent doesn't seem like one of them.


----------



## Aahmee1

HavPlenty said:


> I got my unicorn! Black small Loulou with gold hw. $1599 w/50 off and no sales tax! Now that is a blessing and a bargain worth waiting for.


Where, if I may ask? I am on the hunt as well!


----------



## bluebird03

Aahmee1 said:


> Where, if I may ask? I am on the hunt as well!



At Jomashop.com


----------



## bluebird03

micahanne said:


> they also apparently had a $50 off $1,000. they adjusted my order total, i didn't realize there was a coupon to use.


I called them after i saw your post and they adjusted my order as well, best part is no tax!!! i was very skeptical about this site, called them to make sure they were legit and all that...


----------



## HavPlenty

Aahmee1 said:


> Where, if I may ask? I am on the hunt as well!


Jomashop!


----------



## HavPlenty

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I called them after i saw your post and they adjusted my order as well, best part is no tax!!! i was very skeptical about this site, called them to make sure they were legit and all that...


I called them too to change the shipping to 2 day. The lady asked me, "Did Saint Laurent suddenly become popular? we got so many orders today." I said no they're popular but they are quite expensive. These are the best prices anywhere for them.


----------



## HavPlenty

dreambell said:


> I bought the Monogram Tri-Fold wallet off Jomashop last night for $350 and was debating over buying the LouLou puffer but stopped myself. My heart is set on the Jamie Bag in medium- hoping to score one during BF/Cyber Monday.
> 
> Also for Chase banking users- Farfetch has a 10% cash back (through debit card purchase I believe) if you activate it through your app. There are some exclusions of course but Saint Laurent doesn't seem like one of them.


The Jamie bag was included in the private sale. I'm not sure what color you're looking for but the definitely had them. 

There is a Jamie on jomashop but it has studs. Probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## micahanne

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I called them after i saw your post and they adjusted my order as well, best part is no tax!!! i was very skeptical about this site, called them to make sure they were legit and all that...


Ugh sadly I got taxed! They’re in NY. Can’t complain though... those are amazing deals!


----------



## micahanne

HavPlenty said:


> The Jamie bag was included in the private sale. I'm not sure what color you're looking for but the definitely had them.
> 
> There is a Jamie on jomashop but it has studs. Probably not what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914559
> View attachment 4914560



the giant Jamie black is part of the sale or I know some SA who are posting them at 30% . I actually love the giant one butI have a cap on my budget for one bag


----------



## keishapie1973

The Puffers showed sold out right after my order. I’m obsessively checking my email for a shipping notice even though it’s a holiday. I really hope all our purchases ship...


----------



## micahanne

keishapie1973 said:


> The Puffers showed sold out right after my order. I’m obsessively checking my email for a shipping notice even though it’s a holiday. I really hope all our purchases ship...


oh no really? i didn't notice that.. yeah crossing fingers that our orders went through


----------



## foxgal

For anyone looking for a black Baby Niki, this is a great deal. Reputable Canadian reseller, and for those in the US it would be like only $1380!









						Saint Laurent Black Crinkled Calfskin Monogram Baby Niki Chain Satchel
					

Modaselle Fashion offers wide selection of luxury items including jewelry, watches and designer handbags.  Featuring Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Hermes, Rolex, Cartier and more




					www.modaselle.com


----------



## HavPlenty

keishapie1973 said:


> The Puffers showed sold out right after my order. I’m obsessively checking my email for a shipping notice even though it’s a holiday. I really hope all our purchases ship...


They will ship on Friday. That's what I was told when I called to change my shipping from ground to 2 day. It was already 5 pm eat when I placed my order. I guess they have a cut off time.


----------



## Laurenvo89

Wah Wah said:


> YSL private sale has started.


Does anyone know the code to the private sale? Would greatly appreciate it if someone can share the code with me. Thank you!


----------



## LVobsessed2018

Laurenvo89 said:


> Does anyone know the code to the private sale? Would greatly appreciate it if someone can share the code with me. Thank you!


I'd love it as will please


----------



## ElenaTS

Laurenvo89 said:


> Does anyone know the code to the private sale? Would greatly appreciate it if someone can share the code with me. Thank you!



https://www.ysl.com/en-us/search?cg...&utm_campaign=en-us&et_rid=0031p00001rEBc2AAG 
use Code SL_PSNA20 in your shipping cart


----------



## ElenaTS

LVobsessed2018 said:


> I'd love it as will please


https://www.ysl.com/en-us/search?cg...&utm_campaign=en-us&et_rid=0031p00001rEBc2AAG 
use Code SL_PSNA20 in your shipping cart


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> They will ship on Friday. That's what I was told when I called to change my shipping from ground to 2 day. It was already 5 pm eat when I placed my order. I guess they have a cut off time.


Just got my shipping confirmation.


----------



## keishapie1973

HavPlenty said:


> Just got my shipping confirmation.



Me too...


----------



## bluebird03

keishapie1973 said:


> Me too...


Me three


----------



## micahanne

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Me three


Oh got mine too! Whew! I couldnt find it initially but it went to another email, that’s what I get for having so many accounts! So excited!


----------



## pingu888

Picked up a couple of steals today at the premium outlet in Toronto, dress $250 and shoes $150 (was extra 30% off lowest price). Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Wah Wah

pingu888 said:


> Picked up a couple of steals today at the premium outlet in Toronto, dress $250 and shoes $150 (was extra 30% off lowest price). Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4915980
> View attachment 4915981



Were there any good deals of YSL opyum heels (ysl logo heel) or Handbags? The deals you got are unbelievable!


----------



## pingu888

Wah Wah said:


> Were there any good deals of YSL opyum heels (ysl logo heel) or Handbags? The deals you got are unbelievable!


I did see some of those heels but they were regular outlet pricing, can remember the price though, sorry.  Some of the bags were on promo too but didn't spend too much time in that section  Only the items with gold sticker were an extra 30% off.  Surprisingly, it wasn't busy in the store, considering it was black Friday.


----------



## Wah Wah

pingu888 said:


> I did see some of those heels but they were regular outlet pricing, can remember the price though, sorry.  Some of the bags were on promo too but didn't spend too much time in that section  Only the items with gold sticker were an extra 30% off.  Surprisingly, it wasn't busy in the store, considering it was black Friday.


Thanks for the update. I thought the line up this black friday will be worse than normal.


----------



## micahanne

Ugh missed my delivery this morning fromJomashop. Was so excited for it, coming in Tuesday now for redelivery.


----------



## deepbluesea

Omg I missed all of the sales ...booo
Now saks and Neiman have gift card promotion instead of the $$$ off. Anybody think is is better or worse? I'm debating if I should wait another year for the $$$ off as I'm in no hurry. I want a good deal though. Looking to lou mini in dark beige.


----------



## deepbluesea

I'm so happy for all of you who snagged the amazing pricing though...


----------



## bluebird03

deepbluesea said:


> Omg I missed all of the sales ...booo
> Now saks and Neiman have gift card promotion instead of the $$$ off. Anybody think is is better or worse? I'm debating if I should wait another year for the $$$ off as I'm in no hurry. I want a good deal though. Looking to lou mini in dark beige.


Rakuten has 16% off cash back right now on neiman which is great when combined with the gift card


----------



## deepbluesea

Ya'll know when Neiman or Saks usualy brings back the $$$ sales? Have they done this for Christmas or New year sales?


----------



## deepbluesea

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Rakuten has 16% off cash back right now on neiman which is great when combined with the gift card



I know, I just am not able to pull the trigger knowing that I had $$$ off sale that I missed. Not sure how good this gift card is. Its all mental in that when I have $$$ off then I know I paid less for the bag vs gift is like well I need to find something under the restrictions that gift card has...


----------



## micahanne

There are some deals still going on for bags, 30% off mainly.

The items from Jomashop came in today and I’m so so happy and excited. I’ve been stalking this bill pouch for a while and itwasn’t included in any sales that I’ve seen so far so I’m super excited to get this about 30% off.Best deal I got so far is 40% off on this classic medium loulou puffer  the pouch came with a box. The bag came in a plain brown box (not the saint Laurent’s one)


----------



## dreambell

Gorgeous bag! I caved in and bought the puffer bag from Jomashop just now.

It's back in stock btw!

..And the card case for $219.99

Now onto stalking the Jamie bags in black or gold hardware, haha.


----------



## 7h5f921

Just ordered the Black loulou puffer on Jomashop. I only had the code JOMANEW50 for 50$ off but that isn't terrible! Hopefully I will like this bag as it is my first Saint Laurent bag!


----------



## deepbluesea

OMG is this Jomahop legit ladies? Is this used bag or new ones? And did you all get the authenticity card and the box with the purchase?


----------



## HavPlenty

7h5f921 said:


> Just ordered the Black loulou puffer on Jomashop. I only had the code JOMANEW50 for 50$ off but that isn't terrible! Hopefully I will like this bag as it is my first Saint Laurent bag!


That puffer bag is the medium and it retails for 2300. You got way more than $50 off.



dreambell said:


> Gorgeous bag! I caved in and bought the puffer bag from Jomashop just now.
> 
> It's back in stock btw!
> 
> ..And the card case for $219.99
> 
> Now onto stalking the Jamie bags in black or gold hardware, haha.


I did too. I was holding out for black on black but I can't pass up  $1000.00 discount.



micahanne said:


> There are some deals still going on for bags, 30% off mainly.
> 
> The items from Jomashop came in today and I’m so so happy and excited. I’ve been stalking this bill pouch for a while and itwasn’t included in any sales that I’ve seen so far so I’m super excited to get this about 30% off.Best deal I got so far is 40% off on this classic medium loulou puffer  the pouch came with a box. The bag came in a plain brown box (not the saint Laurent’s one)
> View attachment 4917217
> View attachment 4917218


This is awesome! I caved and bought one, lol. You got yours fast. When did you order?


----------



## micahanne

deepbluesea said:


> OMG is this Jomahop legit ladies? Is this used bag or new ones? And did you all get the authenticity card and the box with the purchase?



they are new ones. the bag and wallet I got today still have the foams etc on the chains. i got authenticity cards for both, only the wallet got the box, didn't get the box for the bag (some places don't give the boxed for bags, i read that even Saks don't ship the bags with the box.


----------



## micahanne

HavPlenty said:


> This is awesome! I caved and bought one, lol. You got yours fast. When did you order?



im same as you, was looking for black HW but its 40% lol I ordered on either wednesday or thursday. I'm in NYC though and they're warehouse is in Brooklyn so probably why its faster


----------



## micahanne

dreambell said:


> Gorgeous bag! I caved in and bought the puffer bag from Jomashop just now.
> 
> It's back in stock btw!
> 
> ..And the card case for $219.99
> 
> Now onto stalking the Jamie bags in black or gold hardware, haha.


the giant jamie bag is 30% off now (i dont remember the hardware though)


----------



## HavPlenty

micahanne said:


> im same as you, was looking for black HW but its 40% lol I ordered on either wednesday or thursday. I'm in NYC though and they're warehouse is in Brooklyn so probably why its faster


I bought the small with gold hardware on Wednesday. I couldn't pass this deal up today. Now I got 3 silver hw Loulous. This puffer, the classic loulou in medium and the LouLou shopper. I cannot buy anymore bags right now, lol.

 Eta: I also bought the small red envelope wallet from the private sale.


----------



## deepbluesea

I'm about to decide to buy the same bag as well. I live in Houston and the SA said she only has the one with color biscotto which is light beige with antique gold hardware. 
The one in Neiman says its the dark beige with gold hardware but its back ordered until may 2021!! If you have pictures can you show?


----------



## SystarSystem

Edit: nevermind I figured it out 

Hi, where do you apply the private sale code when ordering online? I only see a line to enter a "personal code" and entering SL_PSNA20 doesn't seem to do anything for me. Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

deepbluesea said:


> I'm about to decide to buy the same bag as well. I live in Houston and the SA said she only has the one with color biscotto which is light beige with antique gold hardware.
> The one in Neiman says its the dark beige with gold hardware but its back ordered until may 2021!! If you have pictures can you show?


which bag are you looking at


----------



## micahanne

HavPlenty said:


> I bought the small with gold hardware on Wednesday. I couldn't pass this deal up today. Now I got 3 silver hw Loulous. This puffer, the classic loulou in medium and the LouLou shopper. I cannot buy anymore bags right now, lol.
> 
> Eta: I also bought the small red envelope wallet from the private sale.



OMG we almost got the same bags haha most of my bags are silver HW. we're the same - this puffer and the loulou i have in black with SHW and the shopper i have in beige with SHW. Which small did you get with gold HW?

aw - also got the red tiny wallet from the sale haha almost twinsies!


----------



## HavPlenty

micahanne said:


> OMG we almost got the same bags haha most of my bags are silver HW. we're the same - this puffer and the loulou i have in black with SHW and the shopper i have in beige with SHW. Which small did you get with gold HW?
> 
> aw - also got the red tiny wallet from the sale haha almost twinsies!


  I got the classic loulou with gold hardware. That bag was not even on my radar but then I realized I needed a crossbody with gold hardware. I was also considering the Gucci marmont. I really didn't want to spend $2000 plus. I was so glad this jomashop deal popped up.

I love the LouLou shopper. I wouldn't mind having one in beige. But really I think I have enough Loulous if I count the camera bag.


----------



## micahanne

HavPlenty said:


> which bag are you looking at



I saw that one before


HavPlenty said:


> I got the classic loulou with gold hardware. That bag was not even on my radar but then I realized I needed a crossbody with gold hardware. I was also considering the Gucci marmont. I really didn't want to spend $2000 plus. I was so glad this jomashop deal popped up.
> 
> I love the LouLou shopper. I wouldn't mine having one in beige. But really I think I have enough Loulous if I count the camera bag.


loulous are great! can't go wrong with it.


----------



## HavPlenty

micahanne said:


> I saw that one before
> 
> loulous are great! can't go wrong with it.


I tend to agree.


----------



## dreambell

micahanne said:


> the giant jamie bag is 30% off now (i dont remember the hardware though)



Ah thank you but I'm looking for the medium (or small one which is discontinued) unfortunately. I've always learned the hard way purchasing SL bags full-priced and having them slashed down months later in a sale so I will hold out!


----------



## keishapie1973

My small puffer was just delivered and it’s gorgeous. It came completely wrapped. It is instant love. I’ve never ever felt leather that soft. Unfortunately, she’s already been placed under the Christmas tree...


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Is the Lou Camera Bag for $750 a good price at Jomoshop?


----------



## guccigirlkells31

Got the saks deal $500 off the small lou lou  plus the 16% back on Rakuten merry Christmas to me


----------



## HavPlenty

monet_notthepainter said:


> Is the Lou Camera Bag for $750 a good price at Jomoshop?


Yes. Especially for the full size.


----------



## HavPlenty

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Got the saks deal $500 off the small lou lou  plus the 16% back on Rakuten merry Christmas to me


They actually gave $off? I tried it in the bag and it didn't work for me. Ok went back and checked. Some bags aren't included. Great deal though with the Rakuten cash back.


----------



## guccigirlkells31

HavPlenty said:


> They actually gave $off? I tried it in the bag and it didn't work for me. Ok went back and checked. Some bags aren't included. Great deal though with the Rakuten cash back.


Yup I did try another bag but code didn’t work even though it’s listed under the item  but I got confirmation on the lou lou with the $500 off


----------



## guccigirlkells31

HavPlenty said:


> They actually gave $off? I tried it in the bag and it didn't work for me. Ok went back and checked. Some bags aren't included. Great deal though with the Rakuten cash back.


See attached


----------



## aimworld

dreambell said:


> Ah thank you but I'm looking for the medium (or small one which is discontinued) unfortunately. I've always learned the hard way purchasing SL bags full-priced and having them slashed down months later in a sale so I will hold out!









						Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
					

SAINT LAURENT




					www.ysl.com
				




I saw Jamie medium here.  Should be 30% off. 
https://www.ysl.com/en-us/view-all/jamie-medium--carre-rive-gauche-in-lambskin-515821COP676475.html


----------



## HavPlenty

guccigirlkells31 said:


> See attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917981


Yes. The bag I checked still not eligible. I already have silver/black. This is even better than the deals last week. The cashback is more and the discount is much bigger.


----------



## guccigirlkells31

HavPlenty said:


> Yes. The bag I checked still not eligible. I already have silver/black. This is even better than the deals last week. The cashback is more and the discount is much bigger.


Agreed! I almost fell for the Neimans $500 gift card & 20% cash back last night but the small lou lou wasn’t included & I would hv settled picking another style I wasn’t in love with ... I prefer the $500 off upfront instead of a GC so


----------



## HavPlenty

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Agreed! I almost fell for the Neimans $500 gift card & 20% cash back last night but the small lou lou wasn’t included & I would hv settled picking another style I wasn’t in love with ... I prefer the $500 off upfront instead of a GC so


True but they had another promo before the gift card for $275 off. 

Luckily I found my bag at jomashop.


----------



## dreambell

aimworld said:


> Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Jamie medium here.  Should be 30% off.
> https://www.ysl.com/en-us/view-all/jamie-medium--carre-rive-gauche-in-lambskin-515821COP676475.html



Unfortunately the 30% code only works for the Brick and Burgundy Medium Jamie. But thanks none the less! xD

I unfortunately missed out on all the black Jamie sales during the summer and they're now always of stock (except for the baguettes) when Saks, Nordies, Bergdorf have sales.


----------



## micahanne

dreambell said:


> Ah thank you but I'm looking for the medium (or small one which is discontinued) unfortunately. I've always learned the hard way purchasing SL bags full-priced and having them slashed down months later in a sale so I will hold out!



aw my SA in woodbury was showing me some that they had for Jamie. not sure about the color


----------



## Alebeth

micahanne said:


> There are some deals still going on for bags, 30% off mainly.
> 
> The items from Jomashop came in today and I’m so so happy and excited. I’ve been stalking this bill pouch for a while and itwasn’t included in any sales that I’ve seen so far so I’m super excited to get this about 30% off.Best deal I got so far is 40% off on this classic medium loulou puffer  the pouch came with a box. The bag came in a plain brown box (not the saint Laurent’s one)
> View attachment 4917217
> View attachment 4917218


Oh, these are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Alebeth

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Got the saks deal $500 off the small lou lou  plus the 16% back on Rakuten merry Christmas to me


Awesome deal!


----------



## guccigirlkells31

HavPlenty said:


> True but they had another promo before the gift card for $275 off.
> 
> Luckily I found my bag at jomashop.



They did but I don’t think my bag was included or in stock. I love jomashop i bought a few bags from there recently. Always great prices


----------



## HavPlenty

guccigirlkells31 said:


> They did but I don’t think my bag was included or in stock. I love jomashop i bought a few bags from there recently. Always great prices


The black w silver was included. I was mad they didn't have the black gold hw. In hindsight, I'm glad they didn't, lol


----------



## Aahmee1

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Got the saks deal $500 off the small lou lou  plus the 16% back on Rakuten merry Christmas to me


It didn’t work for me either....



guccigirlkells31 said:


> See attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917981


THANK YOU!!!!! I checked first thing this morning and it didn’t work. Just got home and read your post and actually was trying to reply to your message above that code doesn’t work, but then I decided to check again and it did!!! Just got the small Lou Lou in SHW which I have been stalking for months now.


----------



## guccigirlkells31

HavPlenty said:


> The black w silver was included. I was mad they didn't have the black gold hw. In hindsight, I'm glad they didn't, lol


Either way it wasn’t showing up for me so same as u glad I waited & got my cash back lol


----------



## guccigirlkells31

Aahmee1 said:


> It didn’t work for me either....
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!! I checked first thing this morning and it didn’t work. Just got home and read your post and actually was trying to reply to your message above that code doesn’t work, but then I decided to check again and it did!!! Just got the small Lou Lou in SHW which I have been stalking for months now.


Yes I noticed that some items get the code and through out the day they magi slot become excluded I noticed that last few weeks glad u got ur bag we are bag twins lol


----------



## bluebird03

Ladies, what are your thoughts on the medium Niki in lambskin? am not seeing any reviews on how this leather wears and would love to hear your opinions. Does the flap wear differently than the loulou meaning it gets more conical (not sure how to describe it)?


----------



## xSnow

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Got the saks deal $500 off the small lou lou  plus the 16% back on Rakuten merry Christmas to me


Wow! That’s a great deal. I was wondering, since I’ve never used Rakuten before, does the 16% cash back apply to whatever price you paid for at the end of checkout, or does it apply to the original price of the product?


----------



## guccigirlkells31

xSnow said:


> Wow! That’s a great deal. I was wondering, since I’ve never used Rakuten before, does the 16% cash back apply to whatever price you paid for at the end of checkout, or does it apply to the original price of the product?


I believe the final price of the item


----------



## xSnow

guccigirlkells31 said:


> I believe the final price of the item


Thanks!


----------



## guccigirlkells31

xSnow said:


> Thanks!


Check out neimans ysl selection they’re doing gift cards and Rakuten has 20% cash back


----------



## thundercloud

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Ladies, what are your thoughts on the medium Niki in lambskin? am not seeing any reviews on how this leather wears and would love to hear your opinions. Does the flap wear differently than the loulou meaning it gets more conical (not sure how to describe it)?


It's a gorgeous bag, but I don't have any experience with it. Sorry! I love the look though!


xSnow said:


> Wow! That’s a great deal. I was wondering, since I’ve never used Rakuten before, does the 16% cash back apply to whatever price you paid for at the end of checkout, or does it apply to the original price of the product?


It's your purchase price minus taxes & fees, so just the item price alone.

THANK YOU @guccigirlkells31 for the update! I've had a bag in my cart and was checking every other day to see what deal Saks had. I tried the code again this afternoon & got the 18% shopstyle/rakuten cashback plus the $500 off, plus my cc has a 5% PayPal cashback offer too! Let's hope I love the small puffer and it's a keeper, after all of those discounts! LOL.


----------



## loriharvey

Finally got back in town to this from Saks! Came with everything, box dust bag cards etc. My first YSL less than 1k. I’m in love!


----------



## guccigirlkells31

thundercloud said:


> It's a gorgeous bag, but I don't have any experience with it. Sorry! I love the look though!
> 
> It's your purchase price minus taxes & fees, so just the item price alone.
> 
> THANK YOU @guccigirlkells31 for the update! I've had a bag in my cart and was checking every other day to see what deal Saks had. I tried the code again this afternoon & got the 18% shopstyle/rakuten cashback plus the $500 off, plus my cc has a 5% PayPal cashback offer too! Let's hope I love the small puffer and it's a keeper, after all of those discounts! LOL.


Congrats You will ... I bought a small puffer in white a few weeks ago (saving for summer 2021) nothing small about that bag is a great size ... now I’m on the look out for a red purse


----------



## HavPlenty

loriharvey said:


> Finally got back in town to this from Saks! Came with everything, box dust bag cards etc. My first YSL less than 1k. I’m in love!


That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## micahanne

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Congrats You will ... I bought a small puffer in white a few weeks ago (saving for summer 2021) nothing small about that bag is a great size ... now I’m on the look out for a red purse


oh nice! let me know how it goes. I just got the medium puffer, love it so much that i now want to get a small one lol do you know if the small one has a longer strap?


----------



## thundercloud

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Congrats You will ... I bought a small puffer in white a few weeks ago (saving for summer 2021) nothing small about that bag is a great size ... now I’m on the look out for a red purse


Can't wait! Was debating between the mini puffer and the small, but wanted some extra room, so I went for the small.


----------



## deepbluesea

HavPlenty said:


> which bag are you looking at


 I was looking at the Lou mini. They increased the price on that bag since last year didn't they! I shouldnt have waited to buy that one, it was less than 1K last year...

Lou mini camera bag, I had two options  to buy 1. Saks had it in what they called in Biscotto which after tons of research I found is actually called "Ivory Natural" and has bronze toned hardware 2. Neiman Marcus had it in dark beige which is with gold hardware.

I debated a lot and this forum helped too with others in the same boat...

I finally got the NM one with gold hardware as I want to use it for evening. Anyway the ship date is May 2021!!!!!! WTF!  Neiman Supply chain sucks!


----------



## deepbluesea

loriharvey said:


> Finally got back in town to this from Saks! Came with everything, box dust bag cards etc. My first YSL less than 1k. I’m in love!


OMG she is beautiful...The pictures SA sent me doesnt do it justice...
I just ordered it too and its my first YSL purchase as well. The one that I ordered initially from Neiman will take 5/21/21 to ship so I guess I'm cancelling that and keeping this..
Lol


----------



## loriharvey

deepbluesea said:


> OMG she is beautiful...The pictures SA sent me doesnt do it justice...
> I just ordered it too and its my first YSL purchase as well. The one that I ordered initially from Neiman will take 5/21/21 to ship so I guess I'm cancelling that and keeping this..
> Lol



Thank you! That’s the exact one I got it’s beautiful!


----------



## Claire023

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Got the saks deal $500 off the small lou lou  plus the 16% back on Rakuten merry Christmas to me


I just made the same purchase after seeing your post, so thanks for that.  I had never before shopped from Saks online and never used Rakuten, but for $500 off from Saks and 16% back, I had to take the leap.  I just kind of regret going crazy on the Coach sale on Friday.  When I didn’t see Saks or Nordstrom doing dollars off per dollars spent on Black Friday, I just went a little nuts on Coach deals.


----------



## HavPlenty

deepbluesea said:


> I was looking at the Lou mini. They increased the price on that bag since last year didn't they! I shouldnt have waited to buy that one, it was less than 1K last year...
> 
> Lou mini camera bag, I had two options  to buy 1. Saks had it in what they called in Biscotto which after tons of research I found is actually called "Ivory Natural" and has bronze toned hardware 2. Neiman Marcus had it in dark beige which is with gold hardware.
> 
> I debated a lot and this forum helped too with others in the same boat...
> 
> I finally got the NM one with gold hardware as I want to use it for evening. Anyway the ship date is May 2021!!!!!! WTF!  Neiman Supply chain sucks!


The mini Lou is so cute much cuter than the full size, imo. I have the full size black on black and though I like it and have used it a lot, it just doesn't pop. For the longest I couldn't figure out why. Then it dawned on me that is was the leather strap. It just doesn't do it for me. Really wished they would have made it with the chain strap. 

Anyway, glad you finally got what you wanted. The mini lou in those colors are just beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## HavPlenty

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Congrats You will ... I bought a small puffer in white a few weeks ago (saving for summer 2021) nothing small about that bag is a great size ... now I’m on the look out for a red purse


Ooh the white is so beautiful. Looks like a lovely soft cloud. What color hardware?


----------



## HavPlenty

Claire023 said:


> I just made the same purchase after seeing your post, so thanks for that.  I had never before shopped from Saks online and never used Rakuten, but for $500 off from Saks and 16% back, I had to take the leap.  I just kind of regret going crazy on the Coach sale on Friday.  When I didn’t see Saks or Nordstrom doing dollars off per dollars spent on Black Friday, I just went a little nuts on Coach deals.


LOL this was me. I couldn't find anything I wanted from Saks the first time around.  So I went crazy ordering shoes and a couple of bags from the coach outlet.  Then the Jomashop deals came up. I'm pretty much tapped out now and I'm still trying to find something on Saks to buy, lol.


----------



## guccigirlkells31

Claire023 said:


> I just made the same purchase after seeing your post, so thanks for that.  I had never before shopped from Saks online and never used Rakuten, but for $500 off from Saks and 16% back, I had to take the leap.  I just kind of regret going crazy on the Coach sale on Friday.  When I didn’t see Saks or Nordstrom doing dollars off per dollars spent on Black Friday, I just went a little nuts on Coach deals.


Wooo hooo so many good sales out there I will never pay full price for anything designer there is always a way to save a coin I just wish this group was more active in throwing the sales out there b/c I be ready to post every bag I find with some savings like someone buy this NOW


----------



## guccigirlkells31

HavPlenty said:


> Ooh the white is so beautiful. Looks like a lovely soft cloud. What color hardware?


Silver hardware I hv one YSL with gold hardware I plan on selling because I love silver so much more ... I love that it  match my silver white gold jewelry/watch  &  I think the while silver combo is so summer-y looks good with bright colors or all white


----------



## HavPlenty

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Silver hardware I hv one YSL with gold hardware I plan on selling because I love silver so much more ... I love that it  match my silver white gold jewelry/watch  &  I think the while silver combo is so summer-y looks good with bright colors or all white


Wow sounds exquisite. Hopefully, we will get to see it!


----------



## HavPlenty

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Wooo hooo so many good sales out there I will never pay full price for anything designer there is always a way to save a coin I just wish this group was more active in throwing the sales out there b/c I be ready to post every bag I find with some savings like someone buy this NOW


Agree!


----------



## guccigirlkells31

HavPlenty said:


> Wow sounds exquisite. Hopefully, we will get to see it!


We might hv to get some new threads going on so ppl can post their growing collection with these sales & pics of their wish list bags


----------



## HavPlenty

guccigirlkells31 said:


> We might hv to get some new threads going on so ppl can post their growing collection with these sales & pics of their wish list bags


We should! These are some beautiful bags.


----------



## HavPlenty

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Ladies, what are your thoughts on the medium Niki in lambskin? am not seeing any reviews on how this leather wears and would love to hear your opinions. Does the flap wear differently than the loulou meaning it gets more conical (not sure how to describe it)?


----------



## keishapie1973

HavPlenty said:


> The mini Lou is so cute much cuter than the full size, imo. I have the full size black on black and though I like it and have used it a lot, it just doesn't pop. For the longest I couldn't figure out why. Then it dawned on me that is was the leather strap. It just doesn't do it for me. Really wished they would have made it with the chain strap.
> 
> Anyway, glad you finally got what you wanted. The mini lou in those colors are just beautiful. Enjoy!




I feel the same about my black/silver camera bag. It was my first but I never fell in love with it. I also figured out that it was the strap. Now that I have the small puffer, I’m considering selling it...


----------



## HavPlenty

keishapie1973 said:


> I feel the same about my black/silver camera bag. It was my first but I never fell in love with it. I also figured out that it was the strap. Now that I have the small puffer, I’m considering selling it...


I think its a good little bag to use. The small puffer is a good size. You may want to keep it.


----------



## tilu333

Hi..I’m living the Becky small crossbody type bag in red ans trying to hunt it down. Anyone here have seen it at any store ? It’s part of the private sale. Also it’s lambskin so anyone have it and can let me know if this one will scratch easily? Thanks


----------



## Wah Wah

Just got this today. Black medium Vicky lambskin.  I did a phone order at the outlets and it was $1287 tax in including the $10 shipping fee.  Time to check the outlet!


----------



## deepbluesea

Wah Wah said:


> Just got this today. Black medium Vicky lambskin.  I did a phone order at the outlets and it was $1287 tax in including the $10 shipping fee.  Time to check the outlet!
> 
> View attachment 4918864


Do the outlets have a website or you just called in? Beautiful bag by the way! Enjoy her!


----------



## Wah Wah

deepbluesea said:


> Do the outlets have a website or you just called in? Beautiful bag by the way! Enjoy her!



Thanks... I called, there is no website I’m aware of. If you have a specific style/colour in mind, ask.


----------



## Rarsi

xSnow said:


> Wow! That’s a great deal. I was wondering, since I’ve never used Rakuten before, does the 16% cash back apply to whatever price you paid for at the end of checkout, or does it apply to the original price of the product?



Final price of the product before taxes. I really wanted a small loulou in the dark beige color with gold hardware but unavailable until may 2021   so I ended up purchasing a medium envelope instead. Hoping I like the color (pebble), I have never seen it in person but the saks deal was too good to pass up.


----------



## HavPlenty

Black on Black LouLou Puffer on Gilt. Not a huge discount compared to Saks and Jomashop. But its something. Not a fan of the wrinkled leather but I some here do love it.

Saint Laurent Medium Loulou Puffer Leather Shoulder Bag / Gilt


----------



## HavPlenty

So my second bag from Jomashop is stuck in UPS limbo. Tracking is still showing the dreaded "Shipment Ready For UPS'" since 11/29. Jomashop said it got picked up on 11/30 and refunded my 2 day shipping. But there is still no movement in the tracking. As far as UPS is concerned they don't have it, lol. It is supposed to come tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SystarSystem

Hi, does anyone know if Saint Laurent adds items to the online private sale during the sale? I keep checking to see if they do, and I think they added a few on cyber Monday, but I haven't seen any new items added since. Just don't want to keep checking if they don't lol


----------



## deepbluesea

Okay apologies for the rant here:

For a store that sells over priced items, SAKS, should do better or go out of business ASAP!!

I ordered the Lou mini from saks on Nov 30th and I just received an email from them stating that they are out of stock? I mean how can an items be out of stock after 4 days of ordering?!! Im so frustrated with them.

In addition, their store doesn't honor online sales? What? I called earlier to exchange the order I placed (lou mini in certain color) for another color in their store and they wouldn't honor the $$$ off I got on my online order even though it is exactly the same item only color difference. 
The associates won't give me the style code of the color I wanted that is only available in store. On top of that when I called the customer service lady is like "hello hello I cannot hear you" when I clearly know she can hear me.

Whats wrong with this store, anybody else having the same problems?


----------



## manderson904

deepbluesea said:


> Okay apologies for the rant here:
> 
> For a store that sells over priced items, SAKS, should do better or go out of business ASAP!!
> 
> I ordered the Lou mini from saks on Nov 30th and I just received an email from them stating that they are out of stock? I mean how can an items be out of stock after 4 days of ordering?!! Im so frustrated with them.
> 
> In addition, their store doesn't honor online sales? What? I called earlier to exchange the order I placed (lou mini in certain color) for another color in their store and they wouldn't honor the $$$ off I got on my online order even though it is exactly the same item only color difference.
> The associates won't give me the style code of the color I wanted that is only available in store. On top of that when I called the customer service lady is like "hello hello I cannot hear you" when I clearly know she can hear me.
> 
> Whats wrong with this store, anybody else having the same problems?



I ordered a YSL cardholder 11/26. Used shoprunner. Shipping confirmation received 11/27 with est delivery date of 12/1. Kept checking for updates and it was stuck in shipping label created. Even yesterday.

Checked this morning and status changed to “returning to shipper. Package refused”
I was home all day and no one from FedEx came. Well the package was refused in a city an hour away from me.

Call Saks. They are useless. After being on hold for 30 mins she comes back and tells me that the shipping label had the wrong address and that’s why it went to that city. She says “I’m not surprised. I’ve gotten a few calls about this today.”

She tells me that she can refund me and I can repurchase online. I asked her about the promo ($75 GC). She puts me on hold again to check if they’ll honor it.
Then a man picks up. I got transferred and had to start all over with him. I finally tell him I just want a refund. Total purchase was $292.19 with taxes. He tells me he’s refunding $275.

To make a long story shorter, after back and forth he says to me that $275 is all he can refund and I would get that 12/23. One hour an 15 minutes of my life wasted. Now I have to call my CC and dispute the full charge. I’m not paying taxes on a item I didn’t receive. (Posted this on the Saks post)


----------



## truds

deepbluesea said:


> Okay apologies for the rant here:
> 
> For a store that sells over priced items, SAKS, should do better or go out of business ASAP!!
> 
> I ordered the Lou mini from saks on Nov 30th and I just received an email from them stating that they are out of stock? I mean how can an items be out of stock after 4 days of ordering?!! Im so frustrated with them.
> 
> In addition, their store doesn't honor online sales? What? I called earlier to exchange the order I placed (lou mini in certain color) for another color in their store and they wouldn't honor the $$$ off I got on my online order even though it is exactly the same item only color difference.
> The associates won't give me the style code of the color I wanted that is only available in store. On top of that when I called the customer service lady is like "hello hello I cannot hear you" when I clearly know she can hear me.
> 
> Whats wrong with this store, anybody else having the same problems?


I’ve also had a not so great experience with Saks. I had ordered a cream colored toy loulou online during a sale they were offering a couple months back and received an email a few days later saying the bag was out of stock. I understand that it might take time for the system to process stock and the orders received but I’d expect that to take 24 hours at most, if not immediately.
Second time around, my bag shipped! I was so excited to get it, I waited all day for the delivery. I opened it and there was a strong plastic/chemical smell and there were blue pen marks on the bottom of the bag. I don’t mind getting a returned bag if it’s in perfect condition but did anyone even take a glance at the bag before sending it out? How was that return accepted by Saks?? I called customer service and asked for a refund + the ability to use the discount I used to buy the bag again for a future purchase. So why did that discount expire without customer service telling me there was an expiration date? It’s their fault I wasn’t able to enjoy my bag, shouldn’t I be able to use that discount without the pressure of an expiration date? Ridiculous in my opinion. Might seem a little harsh but I don’t want to bother giving them another chance. I expected better from a department store like Saks.


----------



## Rarsi

I just got my bag delivered from Saks today  
No put of stock issues. Aside from the fact that I wanted the black or beige color but both went out of stock super quick during the sale. So I got the pebble and the coffee beige color which I had never seen in person and figured if I didn't like it I could just return it. The other bag should arrive tomorrow but I am loving this pebble color.


----------



## keishapie1973

Rarsi said:


> I just got my bag delivered from Saks today
> No put of stock issues. Aside from the fact that I wanted the black or beige color but both went out of stock super quick during the sale. So I got the pebble and the coffee beige color which I had never seen in person and figured if I didn't like it I could just return it. The other bag should arrive tomorrow but I am loving this pebble color.
> View attachment 4922073



This is absolutely stunning...


----------



## pearlgrass

Rarsi said:


> I just got my bag delivered from Saks today
> No put of stock issues. Aside from the fact that I wanted the black or beige color but both went out of stock super quick during the sale. So I got the pebble and the coffee beige color which I had never seen in person and figured if I didn't like it I could just return it. The other bag should arrive tomorrow but I am loving this pebble color.
> View attachment 4922073


Congrats! Love the neutral color   Is it GHW?


----------



## Rarsi

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Love the neutral color   Is it GHW?


Thank you! Yes it is GHW. I will take a better picture once I decide which color I am gonna keep. Will probably be asking you ladies for help! Lol


----------



## Rarsi

So I finally got the other bag today and wanted to get your thoughts about which color I should keep. I don't have a bag in my collection in either color so I would be happy with both. I actually am leaning more towards the pebble color (darker one) because I want to eventually get the small lou lou in beige so I feel like keeping the envelope in the coffee beige wouldn't be as worthwhile.


----------



## clarabellaZ

Rarsi said:


> So I finally got the other bag today and wanted to get your thoughts about which color I should keep. I don't have a bag in my collection in either color so I would be happy with both. I actually am leaning more towards the pebble color (darker one) because I want to eventually get the small lou lou in beige so I feel like keeping the envelope in the coffee beige wouldn't be as worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923841


Is it anyway you can keep both??  They are two completely different and beautiful colors AND I mean you already have them in your possession?? BUT if my arm was twisted and I was forced to choose, I would pick the dark pebble colored one.


----------



## guccigirlkells31

Rarsi said:


> So I finally got the other bag today and wanted to get your thoughts about which color I should keep. I don't have a bag in my collection in either color so I would be happy with both. I actually am leaning more towards the pebble color (darker one) because I want to eventually get the small lou lou in beige so I feel like keeping the envelope in the coffee beige wouldn't be as worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923841


Is the pebble one like an olive or more of dark grey ?


----------



## Rarsi

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Is the pebble one like an olive or more of dark grey ?


It is more of a dark grey i thought it would have more green undertones but it doesn't and I prefer it that way lol.



clarabellaZ said:


> Is it anyway you can keep both??  They are two completely different and beautiful colors AND I mean you already have them in your possession?? BUT if my arm was twisted and I was forced to choose, I would pick the dark pebble colored one.



Ahh I would loove to keep them both my bank account will not allow such a thing lol. But they were such a good deal at saks that I could not pass them up!


----------



## HavPlenty

Rarsi said:


> So I finally got the other bag today and wanted to get your thoughts about which color I should keep. I don't have a bag in my collection in either color so I would be happy with both. I actually am leaning more towards the pebble color (darker one) because I want to eventually get the small lou lou in beige so I feel like keeping the envelope in the coffee beige wouldn't be as worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923841


The beige is nice. But the Pebble is just mesmerizing. Really stands out. How do they look with your outfits?


----------



## bluebird03

I think I like the


Rarsi said:


> So I finally got the other bag today and wanted to get your thoughts about which color I should keep. I don't have a bag in my collection in either color so I would be happy with both. I actually am leaning more towards the pebble color (darker one) because I want to eventually get the small lou lou in beige so I feel like keeping the envelope in the coffee beige wouldn't be as worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923841



I like the pebble slightly better than the beige but if the pebble looks olive green in a different light then i would go for the beige.


----------



## thundercloud

Rarsi said:


> So I finally got the other bag today and wanted to get your thoughts about which color I should keep. I don't have a bag in my collection in either color so I would be happy with both. I actually am leaning more towards the pebble color (darker one) because I want to eventually get the small lou lou in beige so I feel like keeping the envelope in the coffee beige wouldn't be as worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923841


If you're already thinking of a diff bag in beige, then I'd keep pebble and return this beige then. I love both colors though! So pretty! You can't go wrong with either one!


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> So my second bag from Jomashop is stuck in UPS limbo. Tracking is still showing the dreaded "Shipment Ready For UPS'" since 11/29. Jomashop said it got picked up on 11/30 and refunded my 2 day shipping. But there is still no movement in the tracking. As far as UPS is concerned they don't have it, lol. It is supposed to come tomorrow. We shall see.


After a full week in limbo, my package is finally on the move. Delivery is scheduled for Wednesday the 9th. These delays make me afraid to order anything else.


----------



## SystarSystem

Rarsi said:


> So I finally got the other bag today and wanted to get your thoughts about which color I should keep. I don't have a bag in my collection in either color so I would be happy with both. I actually am leaning more towards the pebble color (darker one) because I want to eventually get the small lou lou in beige so I feel like keeping the envelope in the coffee beige wouldn't be as worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923841


Keeping the pebble if you're thinking of getting another bag in the beige makes sense  I have the small envelope in pebble and at first I was a bit hesitant about the color because it can look grey, greyish brown, or greyish green depending on the light and surrounding colors, but I've used it a couple times and actually really love the chameleon-ness of the color


----------



## guccigirlkells31

Private sale ls back online ladies





__





						LEATHER GOODS | Saint Laurent | YSL
					

Discover LEATHER GOODS from the collection by Saint Laurent. Shop the official online store | YSL.com.




					www.ysl.com


----------



## helloDecember2020

Hi Ladies, 

does anyone know if the UK saint laurent is having a private sale right now? Either in boutiques or online?
Thanks!


----------



## loriharvey

Have y’all had to wait a few days for your rakuten cash back to appear from saks? Or did it automatically apply?


----------



## guccigirlkells31

loriharvey said:


> Have y’all had to wait a few days for your rakuten cash back to appear from saks? Or did it automatically apply?


Mines was applied rather quickly not sure when since my bag shipped & arrived like the the next day


----------



## loriharvey

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Mines was applied rather quickly not sure when since my bag shipped & arrived like the the next day


Ok! I just ordered last night so I wonder if it takes a minute. Thank you!


----------



## thundercloud

loriharvey said:


> Have y’all had to wait a few days for your rakuten cash back to appear from saks? Or did it automatically apply?


Mine took 5 days this time to appear in my cashback balance. Normally it's only a day or two.


----------



## loriharvey

thundercloud said:


> Mine took 5 days this time to appear in my cashback balance. Normally it's only a day or two.


Ok I guess I’ll be more patient! Lol thank you!!


----------



## HavPlenty

thundercloud said:


> Mine took 5 days this time to appear in my cashback balance. Normally it's only a day or two.


I think they wait for the retailer to verify purchase. I bought several things from Macy's and they shipped at different times. My cash back appeared separately as well.


----------



## aimworld

helloDecember2020 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> does anyone know if the UK saint laurent is having a private sale right now? Either in boutiques or online?
> Thanks!



Normally, you can just change the URL, from "us" to your Country. 




__





						LEATHER GOODS | Saint Laurent | YSL
					

Discover LEATHER GOODS from the collection by Saint Laurent. Shop the official online store | YSL.com.




					www.ysl.com
				




and try with this code,  SL_PSEU20  

Hope it works for you.   I also got it from this forum. Enjoy shopping!


----------



## ahswong

guccigirlkells31 said:


> Private sale ls back online ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEATHER GOODS | Saint Laurent | YSL
> 
> 
> Discover LEATHER GOODS from the collection by Saint Laurent. Shop the official online store | YSL.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com


Do I need to use the code to get discount? Tried entering it but it doesn't work.


----------



## HavPlenty

ahswong said:


> Do I need to use the code to get discount? Tried entering it but it doesn't work.


Looks like the discount is reflected in the price listed. Everything in that link has been marked down already.


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> Looks like the discount is reflected in the price listed. Everything in that link has been marked down already.


Finally in my hot little hands! Definitely worth the wait. Beautiful bag at a super discounted price!


----------



## ahswong

HavPlenty said:


> Looks like the discount is reflected in the price listed. Everything in that link has been marked down already.


Thanks! I ended up ordering the wallet on chain


----------



## HavPlenty

ahswong said:


> Thanks! I ended up ordering the wallet on chain


You're welcome. Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## BnB

ahswong said:


> Thanks! I ended up ordering the wallet on chain


Which color? I've been eyeing the Kate Chain Wallet with Tassel in Red


----------



## ahswong

BnB said:


> Which color? I've been eyeing the Kate Chain Wallet with Tassel in Red


It's the navy blue one with silver hardware. I originally wanted the toyloulou in the same combo but have not found it so I settled for this instead. I'll share a photo when I get it in the mail.


----------



## mrssullivan10

ahswong said:


> It's the navy blue one with silver hardware. I originally wanted the toyloulou in the same combo but have not found it so I settled for this instead. I'll share a photo when I get it in the mail.


I ordered this as well did you see the matching wallet? I ended up getting that too. Crossing my fingers no issues the wallet shipped but the WOC has not.


----------



## ahswong

mrssullivan10 said:


> I ordered this as well did you see the matching wallet? I ended up getting that too. Crossing my fingers no issues the wallet shipped but the WOC has not.


I didn't see the matching wallet but I am happy with my current wallet  my WOC did ship so I think you should be fine too.


----------



## ahswong

Here's my new bag!


----------



## mrssullivan10

ahswong said:


> Here's my new bag!


Beautiful


----------



## HavPlenty

ahswong said:


> Here's my new bag!


Nice!


----------



## ahswong

I found a WOC in the color: pebble on sale if anyone is interested: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/grey-monogramme-chain-wallet-bag/5590071.


----------



## thundercloud

Saks is doing the $$$ off deal again through the weekend! Rakuten is 15% cashback right now too. The discount is live on Saks now.


----------



## SystarSystem

ahswong said:


> Here's my new bag!


The navy blue is lovely


----------



## chinelly

thundercloud said:


> Saks is doing the $$$ off deal again through the weekend! Rakuten is 15% cashback right now too. The discount is live on Saks now.
> View attachment 4927905




I only see 11% on rakuten. how do I get 15?


----------



## HavPlenty

chinelly said:


> I only see 11% on rakuten. how do I get 15?


It has probably changed again. It changed 4 times since black Friday. It was at 16% for a couple of days, then went down to 10. It always fluctuates.


----------



## ahswong

mrssullivan10 said:


> I ordered this as well did you see the matching wallet? I ended up getting that too. Crossing my fingers no issues the wallet shipped but the WOC has not.


Make sure you examine your items when you get it in the mail. My WOC came with scuffed corners so I am going to exchange for a new one . Hope you don't need to do the same.


----------



## whtcldjd

chinelly said:


> I only see 11% on rakuten. how do I get 15?


it's 15% on shopstyle.com which is part of rakuten.


----------



## HavPlenty

whtcldjd said:


> it's 15% on shopstyle.com which is part of rakuten.


That's pretty cool.


----------



## strandedflower

Did anybody get an email from rakuten with confirmation about your order? I usually do but this time I didn't. I wonder if I processed  it correctly. I emailed Rakuten and they said that it might take up to 7 business days? I'm just worried that I didn't receive any email with confirmation.


----------



## nycgirl79

My zipped card case from the sale just arrived today! Shipping from the YSL San Francisco store to NY was incredibly fast, and the CA that helped me was great.

ETA Just realized that I didn’t receive the authenticity packet that normally comes with the bags....do the SLGs not come with authenticity cards? Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

nycgirl79 said:


> My zipped card case from the sale just arrived today! Shipping from the YSL San Francisco store to NY was incredibly fast, and the CA that helped me was great.
> 
> ETA Just realized that I didn’t receive the authenticity packet that normally comes with the bags....do the SLGs not come with authenticity cards? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4928632
> 
> View attachment 4928633


That's cute! I love that it comes with the ID slot.  My SA did not send mine. I had to ask and then he sent it. I received it but I didn't open the package.


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> That's cute! I love that it comes with the ID slot.  My SA did not send mine. I had to ask and then he sent it. I received it but I didn't open the package.



Ugh! That’s annoying! Thanks for letting me know, I’ll give them a call.

And thanks! It is a cute wallet! I also like the ID slot and the zippy coin section, but the design of your new wallet is much prettier IMO. Love that the outside of your wallet looks like the loulou - the envelope style is so pretty.


----------



## HavPlenty

nycgirl79 said:


> Ugh! That’s annoying! Thanks for letting me know, I’ll give them a call.
> 
> And thanks! It is a cute wallet! I also like the ID slot and the zippy coin section, but the design of your new wallet is much prettier IMO. Love that the outside of your wallet looks like the loulou - the envelope style is so pretty.


Do these wallets come in the soft leather like the LouLou?


----------



## chinelly

whtcldjd said:


> it's 15% on shopstyle.com which is part of rakuten.




Omg thank you!! I bought the woc in black and gold 2 days ago and used the 11%. I remember really liking the silver when I tried it in the store but it was out of stock on sak. I checked again today and it was back in stock and I was able to use the 15%. Woohooo. So excited


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> Do these wallets come in the soft leather like the LouLou?



No clue! If they do, they’re probably beautiful, but knowing myself, I’d be terrified to use a wallet with softer leather on a regular basis. I know the day will come when there’s a big scratch on my small loulou, and I’m terrified!


----------



## kobe939

nycgirl79 said:


> My zipped card case from the sale just arrived today! Shipping from the YSL San Francisco store to NY was incredibly fast, and the CA that helped me was great.
> 
> ETA Just realized that I didn’t receive the authenticity packet that normally comes with the bags....do the SLGs not come with authenticity cards? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4928632
> 
> View attachment 4928633


I have the same wallet in emerald green, I’ve been using it for about 5 months now. Loving this style. You will Enjoy this wallet.


----------



## nycgirl79

kobe939 said:


> I have the same wallet in emerald green, I’ve been using it for about 5 months now. Loving this style. You will Enjoy this wallet.



Makes me so happy to hear this - thank you!!


----------



## SystarSystem

nycgirl79 said:


> My zipped card case from the sale just arrived today! Shipping from the YSL San Francisco store to NY was incredibly fast, and the CA that helped me was great.
> 
> ETA Just realized that I didn’t receive the authenticity packet that normally comes with the bags....do the SLGs not come with authenticity cards? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4928632
> 
> View attachment 4928633


Your zipped card case is beautiful!

Something I got front the online sale didn't come with an authenticity card either. I contacted saint laurent client service and they apologized but said there's nothing they can do since each item has its own unique card and if I ever have an issue with the item to just present proof of purchase.


----------



## nycgirl79

SystarSystem said:


> Your zipped card case is beautiful!
> 
> Something I got front the online sale didn't come with an authenticity card either. I contacted saint laurent client service and they apologized but said there's nothing they can do since each item has its own unique card and if I ever have an issue with the item to just present proof of purchase.



Thank you, and thank you!! So helpful to hear this, and makes me feel much better about the missing cards. I really appreciate you letting me know! Thanks again!


----------



## whtcldjd

chinelly said:


> Omg thank you!! I bought the woc in black and gold 2 days ago and used the 11%. I remember really liking the silver when I tried it in the store but it was out of stock on sak. I checked again today and it was back in stock and I was able to use the 15%. Woohooo. So excited


yay!  i am glad i could help.  the money off from saks and the rakuten/shopstyle cashback offers make these purchases a good deal.   enjoy your woc!


----------



## giligy

strandedflower said:


> Did anybody get an email from rakuten with confirmation about your order? I usually do but this time I didn't. I wonder if I processed  it correctly. I emailed Rakuten and they said that it might take up to 7 business days? I'm just worried that I didn't receive any email with confirmation.



I don't usually receive any email confirmation about the cashback after my purchase. Usually, after the purchase, if you go back to the Rakuten tab, it will say "If you made a purchase with _____, your cashback will appear in x days." And then I keep refreshing in my Rakuten account and it shows up, usually in that time frame, sometimes a little past.


----------



## whtcldjd

strandedflower said:


> Did anybody get an email from rakuten with confirmation about your order? I usually do but this time I didn't. I wonder if I processed  it correctly. I emailed Rakuten and they said that it might take up to 7 business days? I'm just worried that I didn't receive any email with confirmation.


i didn't get my confirmation email yet.  i usually get an email when the cashback is credited to my account, sometimes it ends up in my junk mail.  saks has to tell rakuten about the purchase.  i think someone said it took 5 days for a saks purchase to reflect on rakuten recently.


----------



## HavPlenty

whtcldjd said:


> i didn't get my confirmation email yet.  i usually get an email when the cashback is credited to my account, sometimes it ends up in my junk mail.  saks has to tell rakuten about the purchase.  i think someone said it took 5 days for a saks purchase to reflect on rakuten recently.


I ordered something from Saks off 5th on the 10th. My order was delivered yesterday and I still haven't received the cash back. I even put in a "where's my casback?" with Rakuten. They came back with the 5 days after delivery crap. So I'm waiting.


----------



## nycgirl79

strandedflower said:


> Did anybody get an email from rakuten with confirmation about your order? I usually do but this time I didn't. I wonder if I processed  it correctly. I emailed Rakuten and they said that it might take up to 7 business days? I'm just worried that I didn't receive any email with confirmation.



I’ve been using Rakuten for years, and have never received an order confirmation from them, so don’t worry about that. Just a heads up, they’ve been REALLY bad about crediting cash back lately, so make sure you keep all your order confirmation emails from the sites you’re purchasing from. I’ve reached out to Rakuten a few times in the past month regarding missing cash back, and they claim that they‘re still waiting to receive $$/confirmation from the sites I’ve purchased from.


----------



## strandedflower

giligy said:


> I don't usually receive any email confirmation about the cashback after my purchase. Usually, after the purchase, if you go back to the Rakuten tab, it will say "If you made a purchase with _____, your cashback will appear in x days." And then I keep refreshing in my Rakuten account and it shows up, usually in that time frame, sometimes a little past.





whtcldjd said:


> i didn't get my confirmation email yet.  i usually get an email when the cashback is credited to my account, sometimes it ends up in my junk mail.  saks has to tell rakuten about the purchase.  i think someone said it took 5 days for a saks purchase to reflect on rakuten recently.





HavPlenty said:


> I ordered something from Saks off 5th on the 10th. My order was delivered yesterday and I still haven't received the cash back. I even put in a "where's my casback?" with Rakuten. They came back with the 5 days after delivery crap. So I'm waiting.





nycgirl79 said:


> I’ve been using Rakuten for years, and have never received an order confirmation from them, so don’t worry about that. Just a heads up, they’ve been REALLY bad about crediting cash back lately, so make sure you keep all your order confirmation emails from the sites you’re purchasing from. I’ve reached out to Rakuten a few times in the past month regarding missing cash back, and they claim that they‘re still waiting to receive $$/confirmation from the sites I’ve purchased from.



Thanks guys! My item got shipped and the day after Saks appeared under my shopping trips on the Rakuten site. And now the cash back is credited! Phew!
I sometimes get the email “Nice shopping with you at...” email as confirmation. Then when cash back is credited I get a “Your Cash Back update” so when I didn’t get the nice shopping with you email, I was worried but looks like it’s not consistent of getting that email or not


----------



## manderson904

If anyone is looking for a Toy Loulou in Black with SHW, Jomashop has it for $899.99.




__





						Saint Laurent Ladies Black Toy Loulou Quilted Mini Bag
					

Shop for Ladies Black Toy Loulou Quilted Mini Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## Brandon4268

I bought a ysl wallet on december 16th. The ysl website guaranteed Christmas delivery if the order was placed by December 17th. It is now December 21st & it has not shipped. Their phone lines are down constantly & no one replies to emails. I now see the wallet is sold out as of today. I am so upset, I hope it ships at some point! I have never ordered online & now I definitely won’t again.


----------



## Tote Ali

dreambell said:


> I bought the Monogram Tri-Fold wallet off Jomashop last night for $350 and was debating over buying the LouLou puffer but stopped myself. My heart is set on the Jamie Bag in medium- hoping to score one during BF/Cyber Monday.
> 
> Also for Chase banking users- Farfetch has a 10% cash back (through debit card purchase I believe) if you activate it through your app. There are some exclusions of course but Saint Laurent doesn't seem like one of them.


Not sure if you ended up finding a Jamie but the giant is on sale for 30% right now directly on the site! To me it wasn't that 'giant'...it fits a ton but is fairly slim and medium in my eyes.


----------



## LadyV

Brandon4268 said:


> I bought a ysl wallet on december 16th. The ysl website guaranteed Christmas delivery if the order was placed by December 17th. It is now December 21st & it has not shipped. Their phone lines are down constantly & no one replies to emails. I now see the wallet is sold out as of today. I am so upset, I hope it ships at some point! I have never ordered online & now I definitely won’t again.



Which wallet? It’s odd that it hasn’t shipped. Did you receive your order confirmation email? I placed my first online order with them on December 20th and it arrived yesterday.


----------



## Brandon4268

LadyV said:


> Which wallet? It’s odd that it hasn’t shipped. Did you receive your order confirmation email? I placed my first online order with them on December 20th and it arrived yesterday.



It finally came yesterday! It shipped on the 22nd & they overnighted it to deliver the 23rd. It is the Large envelope flap wallet in lipstick fuschia. I am so glad it came because it is a gift.


----------



## asmolbean

ssense has the mini lou on sale! so I got my first saint laurent today 








						Saint Laurent - Black Mini Lou Chain Bag
					

Quilted embossed calfskin shoulder bag in black. Curb chain shoulder strap. Leather tassel and logo plaque charm on detachable lanyard at strap base. Logo plaque at face. Patch pocket at back face. Zip closure. Gold-tone logo stamp and three card slots at interior. Grained leather lining in...




					www.ssense.com


----------



## summerlilly22

asmolbean said:


> ssense has the mini lou on sale! so I got my first saint laurent today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent - Black Mini Lou Chain Bag
> 
> 
> Quilted embossed calfskin shoulder bag in black. Curb chain shoulder strap. Leather tassel and logo plaque charm on detachable lanyard at strap base. Logo plaque at face. Patch pocket at back face. Zip closure. Gold-tone logo stamp and three card slots at interior. Grained leather lining in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ssense.com


Same here!!! I’ve been thinking about it for months and just went for it. I kind of wish I got it during a Saks/Neiman GC deal but oh well ;(


----------



## summerlilly22

I spoke too soon. Just snagged the Black on black mini Lou from Neiman! 10% from Rakuten and $300 GC  Can’t wait to compare.


----------



## haileyb162

Hi guys. I’m new here and looking for my very first YSL bag. I like Medium Kate Tassel Chain bag either in dark red or black. When is the next sale and do they usually have the medium Kate bag in the sale sections?
thank you!


----------



## LadyV

I noticed the sale tab is gone from the website but the links still work:





__





						View All | Saint Laurent | YSL
					

Discover View All from the collection by Saint Laurent. Shop the official online store | YSL.com.




					www.ysl.com
				








__





						LEATHER GOODS | Saint Laurent | YSL
					

Discover LEATHER GOODS from the collection by Saint Laurent. Shop the official online store | YSL.com.




					www.ysl.com
				




For my fellow Canadians, just change us to ca.


----------



## haileyb162

LadyV said:


> I noticed the sale tab is gone from the website but the links still work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View All | Saint Laurent | YSL
> 
> 
> Discover View All from the collection by Saint Laurent. Shop the official online store | YSL.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEATHER GOODS | Saint Laurent | YSL
> 
> 
> Discover LEATHER GOODS from the collection by Saint Laurent. Shop the official online store | YSL.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my fellow Canadians, just change us to ca.


 It said add your personal code. I used YSLPRIVATESALESS20 because I live in the US but it doesn’t work. I just created my account with YSL. I have never purchased anything, is that the reason why the code doesn’t work for me?


----------



## LadyV

haileyb162 said:


> It said add your personal code. I used YSLPRIVATESALESS20 because I live in the US but it doesn’t work. I just created my account with YSL. I have never purchased anything, is that the reason why the code doesn’t work for me?



That’s strange, I don’t see that. Those links are for US but I can still view them (I’m in Canada). I just see all the sale items. Have you tried on a different browser?


----------



## haileyb162

LadyV said:


> That’s strange, I don’t see that. Those links are for US but I can still view them (I’m in Canada). I just see all the sale items. Have you tried on a different browser?


Yes I have. Do the prices from the link reflect the sale prices? Or we have to enter a code to see the discounted prices?


----------



## LadyV

haileyb162 said:


> Yes I have. Do the prices from the link reflect the sale prices? Or we have to enter a code to see the discounted prices?



The sale prices are what’s listed. I see they removed the regular price so I understand the confusion.


----------



## xforeverlove11

haileyb162 said:


> Hi guys. I’m new here and looking for my very first YSL bag. I like Medium Kate Tassel Chain bag either in dark red or black. When is the next sale and do they usually have the medium Kate bag in the sale sections?
> thank you!



The next sale will either be in May or July (that is when I remember seeing it in 2019 and 2020). I usually see the Kate in a more unique color (such as red or blue) or with a unique pattern in the sale section.


----------



## ocbeachmommy

Yeah I don't see it either, will keep trying, I know I have an account.


----------



## Mara67

haileyb162 said:


> Hi guys. I’m new here and looking for my very first YSL bag. I like Medium Kate Tassel Chain bag either in dark red or black. When is the next sale and do they usually have the medium Kate bag in the sale sections?
> thank you!


When my YSL outlet SA send me the bags that are on sale there is a kate medium red with tassel at -30% of the outlet price ( that is -35% of the boutique price ) it was a deal! You can contact an outlet to know if they have one


----------



## Mara67

Also my YSL outlet SA told me that will be more items on sale from 01/07


----------



## Mara67

@haileyb162 this is the bag


----------



## HavPlenty

Mara67 said:


> When my YSL outlet SA send me the bags that are on sale there is a kate medium red with tassel at -30% of the outlet price ( that is -35% of the boutique price ) it was a deal! You can contact an outlet to know if they have one


Where is your outlet? The one near me doesn't answer the phone.


----------



## Mara67

HavPlenty said:


> Where is your outlet? The one near me doesn't answer the phone.


I’m from Italy, and i have a direct contact with the SA, they give it to me in November when we were in lockdown


----------



## HavPlenty

Mara67 said:


> I’m from Italy, and i have a direct contact with the SA, they give it to me in November when we were in lockdown


Ah thank you.


----------



## Mara67

@haileyb162 if you’re from Canada @brian.saintlaurent on instagram has post the same kate bag on his highlists at 1479 canadian dollars
@HavPlenty check out him too if you’re from Canada, he posts some good deals, he’s a SA at toronto premium outlet


----------



## Mara67

He also ships to USA for 60$


----------



## gucci girl

Thank ladies!


----------



## haileyb162

Too bad I’m from US. I really love that red one. I’m hoping to find a beige or red color with tassel.


----------



## haileyb162

Mara67 said:


> @haileyb162 if you’re from Canada @brian.saintlaurent on instagram has post the same kate bag on his highlists at 1479 canadian dollars
> @HavPlenty check out him too if you’re from Canada, he posts some good deals, he’s a SA at toronto premium outlet


Thank you. Definitely will follow him and check it out!!


----------



## giligy

Just texted my YSL Woodbury SA to ask for pictures of new stock, and here's what he showed me. (Continued on next post)


----------



## giligy

(Continued from previous post)


----------



## nycmeeb

giligy said:


> (Continued from previous post)
> View attachment 4949180
> View attachment 4949184
> View attachment 4949188
> View attachment 4949191
> View attachment 4949192
> View attachment 4949193
> View attachment 4949194
> View attachment 4949195
> View attachment 4949197
> View attachment 4949198
> View attachment 4949199
> View attachment 4949200


do you know what shoes they have in store? i texted my SA but she hasn't responded yet


----------



## giligy

(More, continued) There's more but it's kind of a pain to upload them all. A lot of Niki stuff.


----------



## giligy

nycmeeb said:


> do you know what shoes they have in store? i texted my SA but she hasn't responded yet



Hmm he didn't text me any shoes!! Just bags and SLGs.


----------



## aimworld

giligy said:


> (More, continued) There's more but it's kind of a pain to upload them all. A lot of Niki stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4949201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949205
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949422



Would this also be available online?    Thank you for posting the photos!


----------



## forgetmenot301

giligy said:


> Just texted my YSL Woodbury SA to ask for pictures of new stock, and here's what he showed me. (Continued on next post)



Do you happen to know the price of the monogram one? Thank you


----------



## giligy

forgetmenot301 said:


> Do you happen to know the price of the monogram one? Thank you


I don't, but let me DM you the phone number of my SA and you can ask!


----------



## giligy

aimworld said:


> Would this also be available online?    Thank you for posting the photos!



Not sure!! I didn't even know YSL Outlet had online shopping, haha. And np, glad to know they were appreciated


----------



## giligy

I'll post a few more from my SA at Woodbury, since he says these are "favorites of the store." Maybe someone here will want one.


----------



## SystarSystem

giligy said:


> I'll post a few more from my SA at Woodbury, since he says these are "favorites of the store." Maybe someone here will want one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950178
> View attachment 4950179
> View attachment 4950181
> View attachment 4950182
> View attachment 4950183
> View attachment 4950184
> View attachment 4950185
> View attachment 4950186
> View attachment 4950187
> View attachment 4950188
> View attachment 4950189
> View attachment 4950190


Thank you for sharing! Do they take phone orders and will they ship to anywhere in the U.S.?
Interested in what looks like a grey Niki mini in one of your pics


----------



## giligy

SystarSystem said:


> Thank you for sharing! Do they take phone orders and will they ship to anywhere in the U.S.?
> Interested in what looks like a grey Niki mini in one of your pics



Yes and yes!


----------



## SystarSystem

giligy said:


> Yes and yes!


Awesome! Do I just call Woodbury or should I go through your SA? Thank you!


----------



## giligy

SystarSystem said:


> Awesome! Do I just call Woodbury or should I go through your SA? Thank you!



Either! I'll DM you my SA's info.


----------



## landers379

giligy said:


> (More, continued) There's more but it's kind of a pain to upload them all. A lot of Niki stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4949201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949205
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949422


How much is the Niki WOC?


----------



## landers379

giligy said:


> Either! I'll DM you my SA's info.


Could you also send me their info? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jellenp32

giligy said:


> (More, continued) There's more but it's kind of a pain to upload them all. A lot of Niki stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4949201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949205
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949422


What is the name of the black Nikki with the silver chain? Does anyone know the cost?


----------



## giligy

landers379 said:


> How much is the Niki WOC?





jellenp32 said:


> What is the name of the black Nikki with the silver chain? Does anyone know the cost?


So he sent me this screenshot, so if you're looking at the same bag in a different color, it should be the same price? He didn't send me that view with the price for all the bags he texted me though.




landers379 said:


> Could you also send me their info? Thanks in advance!


yes, let me DM you.


----------



## jellenp32

giligy said:


> So he sent me this screenshot, so if you're looking at the same bag in a different color, it should be the same price? He didn't send me that view with the price for all the bags he texted me though.
> View attachment 4952650
> 
> 
> yes, let me DM you.


Thank you. Yes please DM info, it’s gorgeous


----------



## mahlo13

giligy said:


> So he sent me this screenshot, so if you're looking at the same bag in a different color, it should be the same price? He didn't send me that view with the price for all the bags he texted me though.
> View attachment 4952650
> 
> 
> yes, let me DM you.


Hi. Any chance I could also get SA’s info? I have been trying to grab something for awhile now, but the store never seems to pick up their phone.


----------



## carolelle

giligy said:


> So he sent me this screenshot, so if you're looking at the same bag in a different color, it should be the same price? He didn't send me that view with the price for all the bags he texted me though.
> View attachment 4952650
> 
> 
> yes, let me DM you.


Could you send me your SA's info as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rowy65

Thanks to @giligy and her awesome SA, I picked up an awesome YSL Niki bill pouch to match my new YSL puffer


----------



## bluebird03

I received this from my SA at the San Antonio outlet. DM me for her contact info. Shipping is $10


----------



## trissy15

My first YSL purchase from the San Marcos outlet. Love this color. It’s pale pink but looks more beige in certain lighting .It appears to be the larger size wallet on chain. The chain is a little short for a crossbody, but it works. Enough space for my essentials. Can’t wait to use it!


----------



## bluebird03

trissy15 said:


> My first YSL purchase from the San Marcos outlet. Love this color. It’s pale pink but looks more beige in certain lighting .It appears to be the larger size wallet on chain. The chain is a little short for a crossbody, but it works. Enough space for my essentials. Can’t wait to use it!


If you don’t mind me asking How does it fit crossbody? I was interested in  this but couldn’t tell if it would be too short cross body....


----------



## trissy15

I’m 5’1 & it lays just a little past my waist if worn crossbody.


----------



## rowy65

trissy15 said:


> My first YSL purchase from the San Marcos outlet. Love this color. It’s pale pink but looks more beige in certain lighting .It appears to be the larger size wallet on chain. The chain is a little short for a crossbody, but it works. Enough space for my essentials. Can’t wait to use it!


Awesome find!  Congrats!


----------



## pearlgrass

trissy15 said:


> My first YSL purchase from the San Marcos outlet. Love this color. It’s pale pink but looks more beige in certain lighting .It appears to be the larger size wallet on chain. The chain is a little short for a crossbody, but it works. Enough space for my essentials. Can’t wait to use it!



Awesome score! Such a beautiful neutral color


----------



## pearlgrass

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I received this from my SA at the San Antonio outlet. DM me for her contact info. Shipping is $10
> 
> View attachment 4968369
> View attachment 4968370
> View attachment 4968371
> View attachment 4968372
> View attachment 4968373
> View attachment 4968374
> View attachment 4968375
> View attachment 4968376



Thanks for sharing the eye candy! Eyeing on the mini Lou camera bag


----------



## bluebird03

Available at jomashop.com Small black lou lou GHW $1599.99






						Saint Laurent Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag
					

Shop for Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## rowy65

trissy15 said:


> My first YSL purchase from the San Marcos outlet. Love this color. It’s pale pink but looks more beige in certain lighting .It appears to be the larger size wallet on chain. The chain is a little short for a crossbody, but it works. Enough space for my essentials. Can’t wait to use it!


Congrats on this great get!!  My SA from the Woodbury NY outlet also texted me today of this.  He has it available.  I absolutely love this color combo but I prefer the smaller WOC with the longer crossbody chain.


----------



## Sunshine1984

Got this Lou camera bag from Mytheresa for 690€


----------



## pearlgrass

Sunshine1984 said:


> Got this Lou camera bag from Mytheresa for 690€



Congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Hi! I got a YSL belt from the sale at SSENSE, but the belt has no serial number engraved on it. It did come with the authenticity card, but is it normal for the number not to be imprinted on the belt itself?


----------



## Smspp

Sunshine1984 said:


> Got this Lou camera bag from Mytheresa for 690€


Wow great bag at a great price! When did you purchase it?


----------



## LVobsessed2018

Does anyone have a great SA from an outlet that answers texts they'd be willing to share? The one I've been using from san Marco's hardly ever answers text and that's my main way I communicate. Thanks!


----------



## bluebird03

LVobsessed2018 said:


> Does anyone have a great SA from an outlet that answers texts they'd be willing to share? The one I've been using from san Marco's hardly ever answers text and that's my main way I communicate. Thanks!



The SA i have texted a few at San Marcos is pretty responsive. Was it Desiree?


----------



## nycmeeb

LVobsessed2018 said:


> Does anyone have a great SA from an outlet that answers texts they'd be willing to share? The one I've been using from san Marco's hardly ever answers text and that's my main way I communicate. Thanks!



I can DM you my SA from Woodbury outlets - she's not the most responsive person ever, but she remembers what I am looking for and is fine communicating via text.


----------



## LVobsessed2018

sleeplessinseattle said:


> The SA i have texted a few at San Marcos is pretty responsive. Was it Desiree?


No Johnathan


----------



## LVobsessed2018

nycmeeb said:


> I can DM you my SA from Woodbury outlets - she's not the most responsive person ever, but she remembers what I am looking for and is fine communicating via text.


Sure, thank you


----------



## coolmelondew

I got this lou camera bag on YSL's sales (30% off) in December 2020 and finally had the chance to bring her out. Cannot be happier with it


----------



## Syrenitytoo

So ladies, whether it be YSL or LV it seems as if everything is out of stock. When I wanted my Chanel, I posted here and someone sent me an excellent SA from out west who assisted me. So Ive been wanting to purchase the YSL Large College Bag in dark beige. Ive been a caregiver for 10 years and recently came into some money and would like to reward myself in her memory. This is my first YSL. Can anyone tell me how to go about getting it?  I would be very appreciative. Im used to hunting the pre-loved but this newer stuff seems harder to get.


----------



## rwilliams13

Hi  I’m looking for Lou camera bag in dark latte/coffee beige. Would this be in the outlets? If so, would anyone be willing to share there ca info? Thank you so much


----------



## 444faith

Syrenitytoo said:


> So ladies, whether it be YSL or LV it seems as if everything is out of stock. When I wanted my Chanel, I posted here and someone sent me an excellent SA from out west who assisted me. So Ive been wanting to purchase the YSL Large College Bag in dark beige. Ive been a caregiver for 10 years and recently came into some money and would like to reward myself in her memory. This is my first YSL. Can anyone tell me how to go about getting it?  I would be very appreciative. Im used to hunting the pre-loved but this newer stuff seems harder to get.
> View attachment 4982539





Syrenitytoo said:


> So ladies, whether it be YSL or LV it seems as if everything is out of stock. When I wanted my Chanel, I posted here and someone sent me an excellent SA from out west who assisted me. So Ive been wanting to purchase the YSL Large College Bag in dark beige. Ive been a caregiver for 10 years and recently came into some money and would like to reward myself in her memory. This is my first YSL. Can anyone tell me how to go about getting it?  I would be very appreciative. Im used to hunting the pre-loved but this newer stuff seems harder to get.
> View attachment 4982539


Maybe you can reach out to ysl  customer service Dept and you can place a order over the phone with a shop that may have it. Did you try reaching out to bergdorf Goodman, Neiman Marcus or Saks. I had similiar issues, called their customer service number and they assisted and even offered to reach out to stores to see if they can ship to me. If you desperately want the bag you can try calling each customer service and they should be able to tell when they will restock.


----------



## graci3

Does anyone know when was the last $ off $$ sale at Saks that includes YSL? (Eg, $50 off every $250) Wondering if I can expect another one soon or if I just missed one. Thanks!!


----------



## nycmeeb

graci3 said:


> Does anyone know when was the last $ off $$ sale at Saks that includes YSL? (Eg, $50 off every $250) Wondering if I can expect another one soon or if I just missed one. Thanks!!


i snagged my lou lou during one of those promotions last April but I think YSL was accidentally included - after I placed my order, the code no longer worked for any Saint Laurent. I don't believe YSL has been included in any of the $ off promotions since then, I check each time, but I could've missed one! It definitely wasn't included in the last one that was going on a few weeks ago.


----------



## thundercloud

Those Saks sales vary. Some include SL and some don't. They had several that included SL around Oct, Nov and Dec. I think they had a giftcard promo one in Jan. If you're not in a hurry, I'm sure one will come around again!


----------



## graci3

nycmeeb said:


> i snagged my lou lou during one of those promotions last April but I think YSL was accidentally included - after I placed my order, the code no longer worked for any Saint Laurent. I don't believe YSL has been included in any of the $ off promotions since then, I check each time, but I could've missed one! It definitely wasn't included in the last one that was going on a few weeks ago.





thundercloud said:


> Those Saks sales vary. Some include SL and some don't. They had several that included SL around Oct, Nov and Dec. I think they had a giftcard promo one in Jan. If you're not in a hurry, I'm sure one will come around again!


Thank you both!


----------



## luxsal

Does anyone know when Neiman Marcus has promotion? I saw one before holidays but eagerly waiting for another one to use on a YSL bag that I have on my wishlist. I  have a GC for NM. TIA!


----------



## thundercloud

salal04 said:


> Does anyone know when Neiman Marcus has promotion? I saw one before holidays but eagerly waiting for another one to use on a YSL bag that I have on my wishlist. I  have a GC for NM. TIA!


In my experience, NM doesn't include SL in many promos like Saks does. Saks includes SL more often than not, while it's a nice unexpected surprise when NM does. Others can weigh in, if they've experienced otherwise.


----------



## luxsal

thundercloud said:


> In my experience, NM doesn't include SL in many promos like Saks does. Saks includes SL more often than not, while it's a nice unexpected surprise when NM does. Others can weigh in, if they've experienced otherwise.


They have a GC promo going on now and SL does qualify!


----------



## Goldenlife2012

HavPlenty said:


> Finally in my hot little hands! Definitely worth the wait. Beautiful bag at a super discounted price!



That is bag is a beauty!  I hope I can find at a good price too. ENJOY!


----------



## ahackney

Can you please DM the contact information of SA at the Woodbury outlet? Thanks


----------



## rwilliams13

ahackney said:


> Can you please DM the contact information of SA at the Woodbury outlet? Thanks


Same, please. As I’ve been trying to connect with the store


----------



## Sunshine1984

Smspp said:


> Wow great bag at a great price! When did you purchase it?


Bought it 20 January, they also had it in black and white for same price.


----------



## nazmin

Ysl outlet just got this in today $1750 large size


----------



## nycmeeb

nazmin said:


> Ysl outlet just got this in today $1750 large size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992712


i love the color!! my next SL is definitely gonna be in this shade


----------



## Ryleigh0731

Does anyone have the number of an SA that they would be willing to share from the Woodbury outlet or any of the other outlets? Thanks


----------



## Lala1402

Same here please!


----------



## vastare

Ryleigh0731 said:


> Does anyone have the number of an SA that they would be willing to share from the Woodbury outlet or any of the other outlets? Thanks


I have photos and the contact information of an SA at Woodbury. Please PM me


----------



## vastare

Lala1402 said:


> Same here please!


I have photos and the contact information of an SA at Woodbury. Please PM me


----------



## vastare

Lala1402 said:


> Same here please!


I have photos and the contact information of an SA at Woodbury. Please PM me


----------



## eliseboudoir

Got this cutie for valentines from the Toronto outlet for $566 CAD ❤️ Great online ordering experience and free shipping around Canada right now.


----------



## caseybc

Saks Handbag promo code : SHHB21SF
Lots of designer exclusions and it says Saint Laurent is excluded, but I just ordered a medium Kate and it worked!


----------



## 444faith

Saks fifth Ave is having up to 400 off select bags including Saint Laurent. Use code SHHB21SF.


caseybc said:


> Saks Handbag promo code : SHHB21SF
> Lots of designer exclusions and it says Saint Laurent is excluded, but I just ordered a medium Kate and it worked!


hi I checked select saint Laurent bags are included


----------



## 444faith

Saks fifth Ave is having up to 400 off select bags including some select Saint Laurent Handbags. Use code SHHB21SF.


----------



## trissy15

So tempted! Just bought a Medium Loulou and WOC this month


----------



## thundercloud

Don't forget about stacking shopstyle/rakuten with the saks sale too! So you'll get cashback from rakuten and the sale on Saks.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

vastare said:


> I have photos and the contact information of an SA at Woodbury. Please PM me


I’m PMing you!


----------



## HavPlenty

thundercloud said:


> Don't forget about stacking shopstyle/rakuten with the saks sale too! So you'll get cashback from rakuten and the sale on Saks.


Does shopstyle give additional cashback?


----------



## thundercloud

HavPlenty said:


> Does shopstyle give additional cashback?


Shopstyle links to your rakuten, BUT their cashback percentage varies. So Rakuten might show x% for saks and Shopstyle might show y% for saks. I click through whichever one has the higher % at the time.


----------



## HavPlenty

thundercloud said:


> Shopstyle links to your rakuten, BUT their cashback percentage varies. So Rakuten might show x% for saks and Shopstyle might show y% for saks. I click through whichever one has the higher % at the time.


Thanks for the explanation. Looks like Saks is at 2%. Wish it was at that black friday 8%. I need a beige bag for spring.


----------



## thundercloud

HavPlenty said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Looks like Saks is at 2%. Wish it was at that black friday 8%. I need a beige bag for spring.


Shopstyle is at 5% for saks right now. I want the matte beige w gold hw small puffer, but Saks doesn't have it (my wallet is relieved. LOL.)


----------



## HavPlenty

thundercloud said:


> Shopstyle is at 5% for saks right now. I want the matte beige w gold hw small puffer, but Saks doesn't have it (my wallet is relieved. LOL.)


I just went on shopstyle! Let me go back. I might get the Lou camera in beige. I know I railed against the leather strap but it ticks every other box, including price.


----------



## ibredior

Wow they must've fixed it because it didn't work on the mini lou


----------



## thundercloud

ibredior said:


> Wow they must've fixed it because it didn't work on the mini lou


It needs to have that red text about the promo in order to be eligible. For example, the envelope is included, but not the mini lou camera bag.


----------



## ibredior

thundercloud said:


> It needs to have that red text about the promo in order to be eligible. For example, the envelope is included, but not the mini lou camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5002538


Oh okay, that definitely makes sense.


----------



## kikiii_24

Rakuten has 10% cash back with Saks!


----------



## kikiii_24

The Medium Black/black is included in the sale with 10% cash back


----------



## HavPlenty

kikiii_24 said:


> The Medium Black/black is included in the sale with 10% cash back


I'm not seeing 10% cash back.


----------



## thundercloud

kikiii_24 said:


> Rakuten has 10% cash back with Saks!


Is that with the app? I know at times the rakuten app has a higher cashback %. My browser still shows 2% for saks via rakuten and 5% via shopstyle rakuten...


----------



## kikiii_24

thundercloud said:


> Is that with the app? I know at times the rakuten app has a higher cashback %. My browser still shows 2% for saks via rakuten and 5% via shopstyle rakuten...


Yes it's through the app!


----------



## kikiii_24

HavPlenty said:


> I'm not seeing 10% cash back.


I'm using the app not a web browser!


----------



## HavPlenty

kikiii_24 said:


> I'm using the app not a web browser!


Thx but it's not showing for me in the app either. Oh well.


----------



## suburbanprincess97

Saks running a promotion I FINALLY got this bag on sale for almost 20% off!


----------



## helloDecember2020

Does anyone know where I can snatch YSL solferino medium in black in the UK? Some discount would be nice. I have 5% cash back from work on net a porter but they don’t have it in black. Any help would be much appreciated!
 I know Farfetch gives a 10% discount for YSL via youtubers but I’m not sure I trust FF. Read some horror stories about customers receiving fakes because people return fakes instead of the real deal and that’s how the replicas get into the system...

Ps I’m so jealous of you ladies who live in the US- your sales are crazy!


----------



## xsam

has anyone bought Saint Laurent from jomashop? There’s a pair of Chelsea boots with stars on them that I can’t find anywhere else which leads me to believe everything there is knock off!


----------



## thundercloud

xsam said:


> has anyone bought Saint Laurent from jomashop? There’s a pair of Chelsea boots with stars on them that I can’t find anywhere else which leads me to believe everything there is knock off!


Yes, others on here have. I bought a BV key holder from them recently. Their stock can be from prior seasons, as well as fairly recent seasons.


----------



## HavPlenty

xsam said:


> has anyone bought Saint Laurent from jomashop? There’s a pair of Chelsea boots with stars on them that I can’t find anywhere else which leads me to believe everything there is knock off!


The bags I bought are authentic. They're a Grey market retailer. The goods are genuine but they are not authorized sellers.


----------



## kuchiki

I just got a lou camera bag from Jomashop yesterday, crossing fingers it arrives in good condition


----------



## kuchiki

Saks has their promo on YSL bags starting today with code MARCH21SF. You also get extra 10% off if you have a SaksFirst card!


----------



## chlee1

kuchiki said:


> Saks has their promo on YSL bags starting today with code MARCH21SF. You also get extra 10% off if you have a SaksFirst card!


Code doesn’t work. Is it expired?


----------



## Moxisox

Wow! Small LouLou is $1399 at Costco.


----------



## Alebeth

That is astonishing! Already sold out too!


----------



## Moxisox

Alebeth said:


> That is astonishing! Already sold out too!


That was quick! If it was a puffer I would’ve snagged it. Lol!


----------



## luxsal

NM has a gift card event of up  to 600 dollars. Add a bag (applies to YSL) and a clothing item that qualifies, you can get a 600 GC!


----------



## taypolo

eliseboudoir said:


> Got this cutie for valentines from the Toronto outlet for $566 CAD ❤ Great online ordering experience and free shipping around Canada right now.
> 
> View attachment 5001452


This bag is so cute! I'm also in Canada but I can't find where to order from the Toronto outlet online? Could you send me a link please


----------



## taypolo

There seem to be so many deals for everyone but Canadians...LOL!
I am on the hunt for the Toy LouLou, but I would love to be able to get it on a good deal. I still kick myself for not getting it when Ssense had a sale on last year.
Does anyone know where I could find it on sale?


----------



## chlee1

Bloomingdales is doing power points ($25 for every $1000 spent) and I'm unsure if YSL is included, but my SA said it is?!


----------



## eliseboudoir

taypolo said:


> This bag is so cute! I'm also in Canada but I can't find where to order from the Toronto outlet online? Could you send me a link please



You have to follow the manager on Instagram Brian.saintlaurent


----------



## KensingtonUK

vastare said:


> I have photos and the contact information of an SA at Woodbury. Please PM me


Do they ship or do you have to buy it in store?


----------



## Yk2366

Moxisox said:


> Wow! Small LouLou is $1399 at Costco.
> View attachment 5031878



Wow I didn’t know Costco sold ysl?! Isn’t that bad for brand image? Do you know if it was only black, or if there was beige?


----------



## Yk2366

coolmelondew said:


> I got this lou camera bag on YSL's sales (30% off) in December 2020 and finally had the chance to bring her out. Cannot be happier with it
> 
> View attachment 4981259



Love it! Do ysl in Singapore have year end sales that give percentage off their bags? Wondering if I should have waited before my purchase..


----------



## Moxisox

Yk2366 said:


> Wow I didn’t know Costco sold ysl?! Isn’t that bad for brand image? Do you know if it was only black, or if there was beige?


I would think it is bad for the brand which is why they’re not an “authorized seller”, but they sell them anyways. They also sell Gucci bags. They seem to be online only and what they have kinda pop on and off of the website. I’ve been tracking the YSL items for the past week. The most bags appear between 3-4pm EST, and sometimes in the evening around 9-10pm Rarely before 3pm. I’ve seen black and cream/white medium Niki’s for $1599, cream/white sunset bags, and a black Kate bag. The black loulou with GHW and SHW pop on often. There is also a cream/white loulou with SHW that pops on, but I think it’s the medium size. Shipping is free, And they’re backed by their 100% satisfied return policy. You can return it at any time for a full refund. No time limit. I’ve been waiting to see if a puffer pops up, but that’s basically the only bag I haven’t seen on there. They even had a Sac De Jour last night. Loulou’s, Sunset’s, Niki’s, and Kate’s seem to be what pops up the most.


----------



## Yk2366

Moxisox said:


> I would think it is bad for the brand which is why they’re not an “authorized seller”, but they sell them anyways. They also sell Gucci bags. They seem to be online only and what they have kinda pop on and off of the website. I’ve been tracking the YSL items for the past week. The most bags appear between 3-4pm EST, and sometimes in the evening around 9-10pm Rarely before 3pm. I’ve seen black and cream/white medium Niki’s for $1599, cream/white sunset bags, and a black Kate bag. The black loulou with GHW and SHW pop on often. There is also a cream/white loulou with SHW that pops on, but I think it’s the medium size. Shipping is free, And they’re backed by their 100% satisfied return policy. You can return it at any time for a full refund. No time limit. I’ve been waiting to see if a puffer pops up, but that’s basically the only bag I haven’t seen on there. They even had a Sac De Jour last night. Loulou’s, Sunset’s, Niki’s, and Kate’s seem to be what pops up the most.



This is so helpful, thanks. I'll definitely be checking costco from now. I just bought a small beige lou with GHW full priced (I had no idea they had sales) so i guess it makes me feel better that that I didn't buy black or medium size which was on costo.


----------



## Moxisox

Yk2366 said:


> This is so helpful, thanks. I'll definitely be checking costco from now. I just bought a small beige lou with GHW full priced (I had no idea they had sales) so i guess it makes me feel better that that I didn't buy black or medium size which was on costo.


I did the same thing and bought the camera bag from the YSL website full price before I knew they had sales. I branched out from LV this past year, and it didn’t cross my mind that there could be sales at first. Lesson learned. Lol! So now I’m waiting for the puffer to go on sale. It seems there are a lot of sales in April, May and June so hopefully!


----------



## luxsal

Moxisox said:


> I would think it is bad for the brand which is why they’re not an “authorized seller”, but they sell them anyways. They also sell Gucci bags. They seem to be online only and what they have kinda pop on and off of the website. I’ve been tracking the YSL items for the past week. The most bags appear between 3-4pm EST, and sometimes in the evening around 9-10pm Rarely before 3pm. I’ve seen black and cream/white medium Niki’s for $1599, cream/white sunset bags, and a black Kate bag. The black loulou with GHW and SHW pop on often. There is also a cream/white loulou with SHW that pops on, but I think it’s the medium size. Shipping is free, And they’re backed by their 100% satisfied return policy. You can return it at any time for a full refund. No time limit. I’ve been waiting to see if a puffer pops up, but that’s basically the only bag I haven’t seen on there. They even had a Sac De Jour last night. Loulou’s, Sunset’s, Niki’s, and Kate’s seem to be what pops up the most.


Oh wow! I just checked and There is a med loulou in white for $1700! If only it was dark beige. Have you ever seen a dark beige one? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Moxisox

salal04 said:


> Oh wow! I just checked and There is a med loulou in white for $1700! If only it was dark beige. Have you ever seen a dark beige one? Thank you for sharing!


I haven’t seen a dark beige. It seems they are all the black or white for the Loulou’s. But I’ve only been checking for about 1-2 weeks. So it may change over time.


----------



## HavPlenty

salal04 said:


> Oh wow! I just checked and There is a med loulou in white for $1700! If only it was dark beige. Have you ever seen a dark beige one? Thank you for sharing!


 I see it for 1599.00.


----------



## Moxisox

Saks. YSL is included.


----------



## kfarrel2

Scored the medium sunset in dark beige from saks today. Full price but 10% cashback ($235) and a $450 saks GC back! I’m so excited.


----------



## KensingtonUK

kfarrel2 said:


> Scored the medium sunset in dark beige from saks today. Full price but 10% cashback ($235) and a $450 saks GC back! I’m so excited.


That’s a great score!   How did you get both cashback and a gift certificate?


----------



## keishapie1973

KensingtonUK said:


> That’s a great score!   How did you get both cashback and a gift certificate?



Go through Rakuten for the 10% cash back. The GC is through Saks. You get both...


----------



## KensingtonUK

keishapie1973 said:


> Go through Rakuten for the 10% cash back. The GC is through Saks. You get both...


So weird.  I only get 2% on Rakuten and 5% on shopstyle


----------



## keishapie1973

KensingtonUK said:


> So weird.  I only get 2% on Rakuten and 5% on shopstyle


Its still 10% today. Are you using the app? Maybe try a different device.


----------



## kuchiki

keishapie1973 said:


> Its still 10% today. Are you using the app? Maybe try a different device.


I also see only 2% percent too both on app and the site . Would be a great deal with thee 10% cb and the gift card


----------



## KensingtonUK

kuchiki said:


> I also see only 2% percent too both on app and the site . Would be a great deal with thee 10% cb and the gift card


I sent them a message to ask why this was as I just assumed it would be the same % for everyone and they said select people get chosen so I’m guessing it’s based on location or maybe history of purchases.  I had NM pop up with 10% a few days ago but unfortunately there wasn’t anything I needed to buy from them


----------



## Amy Kennedy

kfarrel2 said:


> Scored the medium sunset in dark beige from saks today. Full price but 10% cashback ($235) and a $450 saks GC back! I’m so excited.


I got the Loulou Puffer using the same two offers! It was too good of a deal to pass up


----------



## Moxisox

NM has a gift card offer through the 8th. YSL is included.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Moxisox said:


> NM has a gift card offer through the 8th. YSL is included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045406


Saw that!  Really good deal and they have the bag I want.  Just hoping that the cashback sites do a 10% for NM again.


----------



## Grymera

Bergdorf Goodman is doing 10% cashback; I used it to get a toy loulou in dark beige as some of the retailers mentioned above don't have that color combo available now (NM, etc).


----------



## KensingtonUK

Thanks! It says that YSL is excluded so does that mean no cash back?  Bummer


----------



## Grymera

KensingtonUK said:


> Thanks! It says that YSL is excluded so does that mean no cash back?  Bummer


YIKES! I didn't notice that. Thanks for letting me know. Bummer, now I'll have to debate keeping it or returning and looking for a good deal.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Grymera said:


> YIKES! I didn't notice that. Thanks for letting me know. Bummer, now I'll have to debate keeping it or returning and looking for a good deal.



maybe keep it for a week to see if the cashback hits your account?  Maybe u will get lucky .  I am after a toy puffer but hoping to find one on sale soon.


----------



## kuchiki

Does anyone know when there is the Saks promotion going on if we can also get the discount while physically shopping in Saint Laurent boutique inside a Saks location?


----------



## Grymera

KensingtonUK said:


> maybe keep it for a week to see if the cashback hits your account?  Maybe u will get lucky .  I am after a toy puffer but hoping to find one on sale soon.



Well here's a head scratcher, it did work! I got an email notification that I would get the correct 10% cashback. I've been googling if it could be rescinded, but haven't seen anything. Because of this site's terms, I wouldn't get a "payout" until 3 months have elapsed so not sure if it'll actually work in the end or if it'll be corrected. Maybe worth the gamble if anyone wants something now before Mother's Day.


----------



## Moxisox

Saks has get $50 off for every $200 spent. The majority of YSL bags and SLG’S are included.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Grymera said:


> Well here's a head scratcher, it did work! I got an email notification that I would get the correct 10% cashback. I've been googling if it could be rescinded, but haven't seen anything. Because of this site's terms, I wouldn't get a "payout" until 3 months have elapsed so not sure if it'll actually work in the end or if it'll be corrected. Maybe worth the gamble if anyone wants something now before Mother's Day.


That’s great!!! I can’t imagine they would take it back.  Nice score!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Moxisox said:


> Saks has get $50 off for every $200 spent. The majority of YSL bags and SLG’S are included.
> View attachment 5055865


Great deal!  Now I just wish Saks would up their inventory to include toy puffers!!


----------



## Moxisox

KensingtonUK said:


> Great deal!  Now I just wish Saks would up their inventory to include toy puffers!!


I know. I was bummed when I looked at what they had, and there was nothing I wanted to buy. I’m looking for a blanc vintage or beige puffer....maybe toy loulou. Hopefully YSL has their sale this year in May.


----------



## Strep2031

Moxisox said:


> Saks has get $50 off for every $200 spent. The majority of YSL bags and SLG’S are included.
> View attachment 5055865


And if you shop through Rakuten, you get 10% cash back for Saks.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

KensingtonUK said:


> Great deal!  Now I just wish Saks would up their inventory to include toy puffers!!


A lot of the bags have already sold out.


----------



## luvleeness

nycgirl79 said:


> My zipped card case from the sale just arrived today! Shipping from the YSL San Francisco store to NY was incredibly fast, and the CA that helped me was great.
> 
> ETA Just realized that I didn’t receive the authenticity packet that normally comes with the bags....do the SLGs not come with authenticity cards? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4928632
> 
> View attachment 4928633


so so gorgeous. i love red and have their small woc in this color. i'm thinking of getting this style too. do you mind sharing how much discount was given in the promotion? and what has your experience been like? is it easy to double up cards in the card slots? I'm thinking between this and the prada bifold or the yls bifold with 8 card slots.

thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## nycgirl79

luvleeness said:


> so so gorgeous. i love red and have their small woc in this color. i'm thinking of getting this style too. do you mind sharing how much discount was given in the promotion? and what has your experience been like? is it easy to double up cards in the card slots? I'm thinking between this and the prada bifold or the yls bifold with 8 card slots.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi there! Thank you! While I’ve admittedly not used it a ton (COVID=not leaving home everyday), I’m really loving it so far. The wallet that I was using previously was a large Longchamp, and it took up SO much room in my purses. The YSL is such a wonderful change - it‘s so compact, yet fits all of my cards, and more. The open compartment for bills is also great. I know most of us use credit cards for the majority of our purchases, but I love having a designated space for my cash, without having to fold it up into little squares. The wallet itself is still pretty rigid, but doubling up on your cards should not be a problem. In total I have 8 cards (bank/credit/insurance/license), with all of them doubled up, and getting them in/out is no problem, and the wallet still closes easily without looking overly stuffed.

I believe the original price was $425, but I paid $309 + tax - so it came to about $336. I can’t speak to the other wallets you’re considering, but this one is an excellent option. Please let me know if you have any other questions! Good luck!


----------



## luvleeness

nycgirl79 said:


> Hi there! Thank you! While I’ve admittedly not used it a ton (COVID=not leaving home everyday), I’m really loving it so far. The wallet that I was using previously was a large Longchamp, and it took up SO much room in my purses. The YSL is such a wonderful change - it‘s so compact, yet fits all of my cards, and more. The open compartment for bills is also great. I know most of us use credit cards for the majority of our purchases, but I love having a designated space for my cash, without having to fold it up into little squares. The wallet itself is still pretty rigid, but doubling up on your cards should not be a problem. In total I have 8 cards (bank/credit/insurance/license), with all of them doubled up, and getting them in/out is no problem, and the wallet still closes easily without looking overly stuffed.
> 
> I believe the original price was $425, but I paid $309 + tax - so it came to about $336. I can’t speak to the other wallets you’re considering, but this one is an excellent option. Please let me know if you have any other questions! Good luck!


Thank you so much the detailed explanation. Glad you are loving your wallet. I went ahead and purchased the black from saks with their $50 off on every $200 promo. Saved $100. Still better than full price. Didn't want to miss the chance.  Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## nycgirl79

luvleeness said:


> Thank you so much the detailed explanation. Glad you are loving your wallet. I went ahead and purchased the black from saks with their $50 off on every $200 promo. Saved $100. Still better than full price. Didn't want to miss the chance.  Can't wait to receive it.



That’s awesome that you were able to get it at a reduced price, and in black! It’s going to be gorgeous. Please post pictures when your wallet arrives, and congrats on your purchase!!


----------



## luvleeness

nycgirl79 said:


> That’s awesome that you were able to get it at a reduced price, and in black! It’s going to be gorgeous. Please post pictures when your wallet arrives, and congrats on your purchase!!


Will certainly do. Thanks again for your input. Valuable indeed. Hoping it would be in perfect condition.


----------



## ahackney

Can someone please DM the contact information of a SA at the Woodbury outlet?
Thanks


----------



## ErinFaulk

Strep2031 said:


> And if you shop through Rakuten, you get 10% cash back for Saks.


Darn, I missed this.  Just placed my order for the Large Loulou


----------



## nycgirl79

luvleeness said:


> Will certainly do. Thanks again for your input. Valuable indeed. Hoping it would be in perfect condition.



My pleasure! And yes, fingers crossed that it will arrive in perfect condition as well.


----------



## Aaxoxo75

Strep2031 said:


> And if you shop through Rakuten, you get 10% cash back for Saks.


 Hello I dont know why but I only get a 2% cash back from Rakuten not a 10% :/


----------



## KensingtonUK

Strep2031 said:


> And if you shop through Rakuten, you get 10% cash back for Saks.


Shopstyle is actually offering 15%. Man I wish they sold mini puffers!


----------



## Moxisox

I was wanting a mini puffer in beige. I have the small puffer in black and love it. However, the toy loulou popped up in beige last night on Saks sale, so I snagged it for $950. If I love it I’ll keep it. I’m a bit worried about the strap length since they’re no longer adjustable. But I figure I can always return it, and wait for the mini puffer to go on sale somewhere if needed.


----------



## Moxisox

Bummer....Saks canceled my order saying it’s OOS.


----------



## luvleeness

Moxisox said:


> Bummer....Saks canceled my order saying it’s OOS.


0h no. That's a bummer. What did you order and how soon after ordering did they cancel? I'm nervous now. I placed my order on Thursday and have only received 2 confirmation emails since. Waiting for shipping.


----------



## Moxisox

luvleeness said:


> 0h no. That's a bummer. What did you order and how soon after ordering did they cancel? I'm nervous now. I placed my order on Thursday and have only received 2 confirmation emails since. Waiting for shipping.


Toy loulou. I ordered it about 24 hours before it was canceled.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Moxisox said:


> Toy loulou. I ordered it about 24 hours before it was canceled.


If it comes back in stock they should sell it to you for the same price. I feel like that is something they would honor since it’s their fault


----------



## luvleeness

Moxisox said:


> Toy loulou. I ordered it about 24 hours before it was canceled.


Thanks. Sorry to hear. I'm sure there will be more sale coming. Hope you score one soon.


----------



## Aaxoxo75

luvleeness said:


> Thanks. Sorry to hear. I'm sure there will be more sale coming. Hope you score one soon.


Ladies check the Neiman Marcus sale you can double the gift card value to up$600 if you add a piece of clothing


----------



## Moxisox

KensingtonUK said:


> If it comes back in stock they should sell it to you for the same price. I feel like that is something they would honor since it’s their fault


Thank you. They just emailed me a 20% off for canceling. It expires May 1 though, so hopefully a mini puffer or a light color toy loulou comes in stock by then. I’m looking for a more summer color, so hopefully they’ll get some new stock.


----------



## CreamColouredPonies

On farfetch they have the mini Lou bag in opyum for £590 - if you use NHS discount you get 10% off thus bringing it down to £530 ish

It’s still on the YSL website for £945 


on farfetch you need to search YSL Lou shoulder bag for it to come up 

annoyingly they put the price down after I bought it. It was £659 full price then £590 with my NHS discount.

the colour is really rich in person so the bag looks much nicer in real life than on the wesbire


----------



## NataliaE21

Is Nordstrom doing a sale in July ? Which is better for YSL ? Nordstrom or Neiman sales?


----------



## chelsmcfarland

NataliaE21 said:


> Is Nordstrom doing a sale in July ? Which is better for YSL ? Nordstrom or Neiman sales?


I would say Neimans or Saks. Nordstrom doesn't often have a YSL on sale but they do price match if they carry the same sale item.


----------



## Exoticsumatra

giligy said:


> Either! I'll DM you my SA's info.


My I have the contact info as well?
Thank you


----------



## giligy

Exoticsumatra said:


> My I have the contact info as well?
> Thank you



Sent!


----------



## Butterfly7890

Does anyone know whether Manhattan bags go on sale at all? I believe the sales should start quite soon (end of May normally?), but I cannot remember from previous sales whether it was included. I really like the Rouge Legion croc print one, but not too fussed about the colour if it's a good deal  it's my birthday this month and I cannot decide whether to get it now, or wait until the sales starts and see if it's included lol


----------



## averagejoe

Butterfly7890 said:


> Does anyone know whether Manhattan bags go on sale at all? I believe the sales should start quite soon (end of May normally?), but I cannot remember from previous sales whether it was included. I really like the Rouge Legion croc print one, but not too fussed about the colour if it's a good deal  it's my birthday this month and I cannot decide whether to get it now, or wait until the sales starts and see if it's included lol


I would wait to see if it goes on sale, and if it doesn't, then buy it full priced. Be sure to check other retailers like Saks, ssense, and Matchesfashion although I don't think they will carry this colour.


----------



## VSUVUS

Hello all! 

I apologize in advacne if this has been asked/answered before but does anyone know if YSL is usually included in the upcoming July/Aug(?) Nordstrom sale in Canada specifically? Also, if I buy from the boutique inside Nordstrom, do I accumulate Nordy Points for that?

I know there are many ways to save on YSL items with GC events and Rakuten etc but those only mainly seem to benefit shoppers in the US. I want to avoid buying from companies outside of CA to avoid the hefty duties  but still find a way to save if possible.

TIA!


----------



## VSUVUS

duplicate deleted


----------



## nsriva

@VSUVUS For Toronto, Canada, Yorkdale mall is having 5% off any purchase mother's day special starting may 5.  Includes YSL!  Doesn't answer your question but just putting it out there!


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I apologize in advacne if this has been asked/answered before but does anyone know if YSL is usually included in the upcoming July/Aug(?) Nordstrom sale in Canada specifically? Also, if I buy from the boutique inside Nordstrom, do I accumulate Nordy Points for that?
> 
> I know there are many ways to save on YSL items with GC events and Rakuten etc but those only mainly seem to benefit shoppers in the US. I want to avoid buying from companies outside of CA to avoid the hefty duties  but still find a way to save if possible.
> 
> TIA!


I have seen saks do a sale that includes ysl from time to time. Purchased a ysl wallet last month during their sale event. Not sure about the months you mentioned but possible. Rakuten and karma both give cash back for saks. You might have to wait though if ysl is excluded in their next sale event. Sorry if I'm not of more help.


----------



## cowlova311

Hi! Does anyone know if they put the mini Lou in black with black hardware on sale ever? I’m looking to purchase it and have been waiting to see if I see any sales going on at saks and what not, but I’m just wondering if that color combo even goes on sale? Thank you!


----------



## Aahmee1

Butterfly7890 said:


> Does anyone know whether Manhattan bags go on sale at all? I believe the sales should start quite soon (end of May normally?), but I cannot remember from previous sales whether it was included. I really like the Rouge Legion croc print one, but not too fussed about the colour if it's a good deal  it's my birthday this month and I cannot decide whether to get it now, or wait until the sales starts and see if it's included lol


Yes they do at Saks. I had my eyes on one previously and it did go on sale ( I think in February?) although I didn’t purchase eventually.


----------



## VSUVUS

nsriva said:


> @VSUVUS For Toronto, Canada, Yorkdale mall is having 5% off any purchase mother's day special starting may 5.  Includes YSL!  Doesn't answer your question but just putting it out there!



Only if I still live in Toronto lol. But thanks anyway!  Is that where you'll be getting yours?



luvleeness said:


> I have seen saks do a sale that includes ysl from time to time. Purchased a ysl wallet last month during their sale event. Not sure about the months you mentioned but possible. Rakuten and karma both give cash back for saks. You might have to wait though if ysl is excluded in their next sale event. Sorry if I'm not of more help.



Thank you! Unfortunately there isn't a Saks 5th in my city, only a Saks off 5th, Nordstrom, HR and stand alone boutiqes. Unlike Nordstrom which has an actual .ca, Saks' online store still charges duties which doesn't work out in my favour even with the 1.5% cashback. Last night I found an item that has a cheaper MSRP but after taxes+duties it worked out to be more than purchasing it reg price + HST


----------



## nsriva

VSUVUS said:


> Only if I still live in Toronto lol. But thanks anyway!  Is that where you'll be getting yours?
> 
> Haha I wasn't planning on buying it so soon!  I will be checking any online sales too.  We only have HR here.  No stand alone boutiques/nordstrom/saks.


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Only if I still live in Toronto lol. But thanks anyway!  Is that where you'll be getting yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Unfortunately there isn't a Saks 5th in my city, only a Saks off 5th, Nordstrom, HR and stand alone boutiqes. Unlike Nordstrom which has an actual .ca, Saks' online store still charges duties which doesn't work out in my favour even with the 1.5% cashback. Last night I found an item that has a cheaper MSRP but after taxes+duties it worked out to be more than purchasing it reg price + HST


Oh I forgot about the duties, which I had to pay too recently from Saks. Being in alberta does save me 10% (only gst applies). If only I can buy it and ship it to you.  by the way, do you know about or use Karma (a browser app)? If you save the item from multiple vendors, you will get notifications of discounts. If it works out, why not right? Mytheresa and ysl website do sales, better to save them on karma. My Theresa includes duties in prices, but the 15 hst is quite hefty. Sorry, not of further help.


----------



## VSUVUS

luvleeness said:


> Oh I forgot about the duties, which I had to pay too recently from Saks. Being in alberta does save me 10% (only gst applies). If only I can buy it and ship it to you.  by the way, do you know about or use Karma (a browser app)? If you save the item from multiple vendors, you will get notifications of discounts. If it works out, why not right? Mytheresa and ysl website do sales, better to save them on karma. My Theresa includes duties in prices, but the 15 hst is quite hefty. Sorry, not of further help.



Oops, I meant PST (7%) haha but definitely not as good as paying only GST! Maybe if by summertime we are both no longer in lockdown I will be able to drive out that way and do my GST only shopping spree    I will check out Karma for sure - thanks for the tip! 

Nordstrom CA currently has a bonus notes promo and a "buy a $150 GC get a $25 promo card" promo which ends tonight 11:59pmEST. I messaged their CS to see if the YSL boutique inside will accept both the Nordstrom GC and the promo card but have yet to hear back  otherwise that's $25 saved LOL!

*ETA: I decided to call the YSL boutique inside Nordstrom myself LOL and good news! They do accept all forms of Nordstrom payments (GC, promo card, Nordy Club notes)! The only thing is, just like most boutiques inside department stores, they have their own YSL return policy NOT the Nordstrom return policy. *


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Oops, I meant PST (7%) haha but definitely not as good as paying only GST! Maybe if by summertime we are both no longer in lockdown I will be able to drive out that way and do my GST only shopping spree    I will check out Karma for sure - thanks for the tip!
> 
> Nordstrom CA currently has a bonus notes promo and a "buy a $150 GC get a $25 promo card" promo which ends tonight 11:59pmEST. I messaged their CS to see if the YSL boutique inside will accept both the Nordstrom GC and the promo card but have yet to hear back  otherwise that's $25 saved LOL!
> 
> *ETA: I decided to call the YSL boutique inside Nordstrom myself LOL and good news! They do accept all forms of Nordstrom payments (GC, promo card, Nordy Club notes)! The only thing is, just like most boutiques inside department stores, they have their own YSL return policy NOT the Nordstrom return policy. *


oh, so that's good news (and not so good news?). What is their ysl return policy? I was able to return at full amount with saks when there was a padding issue in the woc i got a few years ago. Also, i bought 2 of their small bifold wallet (5-card slot version with zipper compartment) in case one has an issue during their $50 off every $200 sale. They said i can return with no issues. Couldn't take possibility of missing out if the product sold out (which it did) by the time the item is delivered. This photo is from Saks.

Alberta trip - sounds like a plan.  Black Friday and Chris sales are amazing.


----------



## VSUVUS

luvleeness said:


> oh, so that's good news (and not so good news?). What is their ysl return policy? I was able to return at full amount with saks when there was a padding issue in the woc i got a few years ago. Also, i bought 2 of their small bifold wallet (5-card slot version with zipper compartment) in case one has an issue. they said i can return with no issues. Couldn't take possibility of missing out if the product sold out (which it did) by the time the item is delivered. This photo is from Saks.
> 
> Alberta trip - sounds like a plan.  Black Friday and Chris sales are amazing.



Hope we are not going off track here...YSL Canada allows 30 days for full refund new unworn condition yaddi yadda (not sure about sale items when they do have a sale?), however, from my experience with Gucci and LV, if your purchase is made through a boutique inside a dept store it cannot be returned to a stand alone boutique or a boutique inside _another_ dept store vice versa. Although not mentioned on YSL's site, it might be the case also.

I double checked the fine print on the bonus notes and the GC promo and unfortunately the promo card has to be used before the bonus notes come in effect so you can't use them all in one purchase     side note: the SA I spoke to did confirm you DO accumulate Nordy Points with YSL purchases made inside Nordstrom so that's a bonus


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Hope we are not going off track here...YSL Canada allows 30 days for full refund new unworn condition yaddi yadda (not sure about sale items when they do have a sale?), however, from my experience with Gucci and LV, if your purchase is made through a boutique inside a dept store it cannot be returned to a stand alone boutique or a boutique inside _another_ dept store vice versa. Although not mentioned on YSL's site, it might be the case also.
> 
> I double checked the fine print on the bonus notes and the GC promo and unfortunately the promo card has to be used before the bonus notes come in effect so you can't use them all in one purchase    side note: the SA I spoke to did confirm you DO accumulate Nordy Points with YSL purchases made inside Nordstrom so that's a bonus


got it. Thanks. So sorry for going off track. Yes, Saks.com allows full returns on sale items too, confirmed by their customer service last month. I hope a good deal for this bag comes along soon.


----------



## sophialanda19

Are they having a sale in May this year? I believe they have in the past.


----------



## DPL-LVlady

I'm waiting on the sale too!


----------



## KensingtonUK

luvleeness said:


> Oh I forgot about the duties, which I had to pay too recently from Saks. Being in alberta does save me 10% (only gst applies). If only I can buy it and ship it to you.  by the way, do you know about or use Karma (a browser app)? If you save the item from multiple vendors, you will get notifications of discounts. If it works out, why not right? Mytheresa and ysl website do sales, better to save them on karma. My Theresa includes duties in prices, but the 15 hst is quite hefty. Sorry, not of further help.


Haven’t heard of Karma but a big fan or mrrebates and Rakuten.  Will check out karma!


----------



## luvleeness

KensingtonUK said:


> Haven’t heard of Karma but a big fan or mrrebates and Rakuten.  Will check out karma!


Great. Karma used to be shoptagr.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Ssense just started their private sale.  Lots of YSL bags on sale including the black on black Loulou puffer mini/toy. Unfortunately the one with gold hardware didn’t make it to the sale and the GG shoes I want are sold out


----------



## nycmeeb

KensingtonUK said:


> Ssense just started their private sale.  Lots of YSL bags on sale including the black on black Loulou puffer mini/toy. Unfortunately the one with gold hardware didn’t make it to the sale and the GG shoes I want are sold out


is the ssense sale invite only?


----------



## KensingtonUK

nycmeeb said:


> is the ssense sale invite only?



Not 100% sure. It’s called private sale but I think that is so the prices don’t show up in google search. I would try signing up for an account and then see if it shows you the sale prices


----------



## luvleeness

KensingtonUK said:


> Ssense just started their private sale.  Lots of YSL bags on sale including the black on black Loulou puffer mini/toy. Unfortunately the one with gold hardware didn’t make it to the sale and the GG shoes I want are sold out


Thanks. How can it be accessed? Couldn't see the discounts.


----------



## averagejoe

nycmeeb said:


> is the ssense sale invite only?


Currently it is private sale only, for clients based on purchase history. Requires the client to log in to see the discounts.


----------



## sophialanda19

KensingtonUK said:


> Ssense just started their private sale.  Lots of YSL bags on sale including the black on black Loulou puffer mini/toy. Unfortunately the one with gold hardware didn’t make it to the sale and the GG shoes I want are sold out


 
Do you happen to know which YSL bags are on sale? I’ve read that the sale will open to the public on the 17th!


----------



## KensingtonUK

sophialanda19 said:


> Do you happen to know which YSL bags are on sale? I’ve read that the sale will open to the public on the 17th!


Yesterday they had like 75 YSL bags on sale.  Not huge savings as many were only 15% off but now I’m only seeing one.  Wonder if they removed a bunch from the sale bc hard to believe they sold out that quickly and I know for a fact the black on black puffer was on sale yesterday and now it shows full price ‍♀️


----------



## iskam.mnogo

KensingtonUK said:


> Yesterday they had like 75 YSL bags on sale.  Not huge savings as many were only 15% off but now I’m only seeing one.  Wonder if they removed a bunch from the sale bc hard to believe they sold out that quickly and I know for a fact the black on black puffer was on sale yesterday and now it shows full price ‍♀


Same. I actually bought one during the first day of the sale and was debating buying the Large LouLou one (which was about 25% off), but today all of the SL items that were on sale are gone. Even shoes and accessories. So weird.


----------



## averagejoe

iskam.mnogo said:


> Same. I actually bought one during the first day of the sale and was debating buying the Large LouLou one (which was about 25% off), but today all of the SL items that were on sale are gone. Even shoes and accessories. So weird.


OMG! I just checked and they're gone on my end too! So weird. Their private sale on YSL lasted for the entire duration of the sale last time.


----------



## LadyV

Is it true that the YSL private sale starts on Friday? I'm dying to know which bags will be on sale.


----------



## Moxisox

LadyV said:


> Is it true that the YSL private sale starts on Friday? I'm dying to know which bags will be on sale.


Did they send you an email? I haven’t received anything yet.


----------



## ViviTor27

LadyV said:


> Is it true that the YSL private sale starts on Friday? I'm dying to know which bags will be on sale.



I haven’t received a notification yet, but I did check my account from the sale in 2019 and it was around the 21st. I didn’t buy anything last year, but hopefully this sale has some goodies!


----------



## LadyV

Moxisox said:


> Did they send you an email? I haven’t received anything yet.



No, I saw some chatter on social but it might just be speculation. Waiting on my SA to come through with the link.


----------



## LadyV

ViviTor27 said:


> I haven’t received a notification yet, but I did check my account from the sale in 2019 and it was around the 21st. I didn’t buy anything last year, but hopefully this sale has some goodies!



Do you know if they did one in May last year? I bought from the fall sale, but I don't remember hearing about one in May 2020.

The outlet is definitely having a sale on the 21st. Some SAs are even taking pre-orders.


----------



## Mara67

LadyV said:


> Is it true that the YSL private sale starts on Friday? I'm dying to know which bags will be on sale.


@mahwishysl on instagram is posting few bags there will be on sale from the 21st


----------



## LadyV

Mara67 said:


> @mahwishysl on instagram is posting few bags there will be on sale from the 21st



That's the outlet sale. I was wondering if the full-price boutiques will also be having one. I thought they usually have one before or around Memorial Day.


----------



## ViviTor27

LadyV said:


> Do you know if they did one in May last year? I bought from the fall sale, but I don't remember hearing about one in May 2020.
> 
> The outlet is definitely having a sale on the 21st. Some SAs are even taking pre-orders.



I can’t remember. I want to say there was one, but it was delayed and after memorial day due to the pandemic. (I may be getting my sales confused) But typically others are gracious enough to post the link and code, so you might see some chatter about it if you go back several pages to last year’s posts.


----------



## citybaglady

Ssense private sale items. They had a bunch the first day, then inexplicably removed most items from the private sale ( I placed some items in my wish list, and now they’re back to being full price)


----------



## iskam.mnogo

citybaglady said:


> Ssense private sale items. They had a bunch the first day, then inexplicably removed most items from the private sale ( I placed some items in my wish list, and now they’re back to being full price)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085762


And all of these that are currently on sale are just "1 item left", which from my experience with SSENSE means that there are some defects with those items ......... What is going on?!


----------



## Kristen J.

YSL Private Sale is on, at least in Canada.


----------



## landers379

Kristen J. said:


> YSL Private Sale is on, at least in Canada.


Do you have a link?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Kristen J. said:


> YSL Private Sale is on, at least in Canada.


Any Loulou puffers on sale?  Are you able to share any images?


----------



## nsriva

Kristen J. said:


> YSL Private Sale is on, at least in Canada.



Any monogram woc or kate on sale?


----------



## luxsal

What is a private sale?


----------



## LadyV

Kristen J. said:


> YSL Private Sale is on, at least in Canada.



FP or outlet?


----------



## KensingtonUK

I called YSL in Chicago and the SA said they are still not sure when and if they are going to have a sale and are still waiting to hear from corporate


----------



## iskam.mnogo

KensingtonUK said:


> I called YSL in Chicago and the SA said they are still not sure when and if they are going to have a sale and are still waiting to hear from corporate


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jessmarch27

Kristen J. said:


> YSL Private Sale is on, at least in Canada.


I am in Canada. How do I see this?


----------



## luvleeness

Jessmarch27 said:


> I am in Canada. How do I see this?


me too. waiting to see. thanks.


----------



## luvleeness

Jessmarch27 said:


> I am in Canada. How do I see this?


Hi, so I eventually called the Edmonton boutique and the assistant manager there said the sale is only open to select customers based on spend and value to the company. No mention of it ever going public or being opened to others at this time. I hope a public sale event comes up soon.


----------



## luvleeness

Kristen J. said:


> YSL Private Sale is on, at least in Canada.



That's great. Thanks for letting us know.  Local boutique said it is open to special customers only and no mention of a public one coming out soon.


----------



## LadyV

luvleeness said:


> Hi, so I eventually called the Edmonton boutique and the assistant manager there said the sale is only open to select customers based on spend and value to the company. No mention of it ever going public or being opened to others at this time. I hope a public sale event comes up soon.



Wow! Thanks for sharing. I'm surprised this is their approach right now, especially during these times. Canada is still in the third wave, so I would think they would want to make any sales they could get, especially in Toronto where stores are still closed right now.

I'm tempted to call my SA but there isn't anything specific I want right now, especially since I'm saving for an upcoming trip. I'm more curious to know what's on sale. Of course if there's a good deal, it might be hard to pass up.


----------



## luvleeness

LadyV said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing. I'm surprised this is their approach right now, especially during these times. Canada is still in the third wave, so I would think they would want to make any sales they could get, especially in Toronto where stores are still closed right now.
> 
> I'm tempted to call my SA but there isn't anything specific I want right now, especially since I'm saving for an upcoming trip. I'm more curious to know what's on sale. Of course if there's a good deal, it might be hard to pass up.


That is what i thought too. But we never know. They might move to a public sale. Please ask your SA for a potential event. And to make things easier for you, I am looking to purchase an slg (bifold wallet as I've been receiving bad pieces from Saks' lately). Hehehe


----------



## luvleeness

luvleeness said:


> That is what i thought too. But we never know. They might move to a public sale. Please ask your SA for a potential event. And to make things easier for you, I am looking to purchase an slg (bifold wallet as I've been receiving bad pieces from Saks' lately). Hehehe


Kidding aside, I hope your SA will be able to share some insight, including items on sale. Fingers crossed.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Kristen J.

luvleeness said:


> Hi, so I eventually called the Edmonton boutique and the assistant manager there said the sale is only open to select customers based on spend and value to the company. No mention of it ever going public or being opened to others at this time. I hope a public sale event comes up soon.


Thats right. That’s what I was told too.
I didn’t know how accurate it was.

I saw one Kate bag, one Toy Loulou, one small or medium Loulou, a couple of Nikki. No camera bags this time. I think there were some belt bags as well.


----------



## luvleeness

Kristen J. said:


> Thats right. That’s what I was told too.
> I didn’t know how accurate it was.
> 
> I saw one Kate bag, one Toy Loulou, one small or medium Loulou, a couple of Nikki. No camera bags this time. I think there were some belt bags as well.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LadyV

Kristen J. said:


> Thats right. That’s what I was told too.
> I didn’t know how accurate it was.
> 
> I saw one Kate bag, one Toy Loulou, one small or medium Loulou, a couple of Nikki. No camera bags this time. I think there were some belt bags as well.



Thanks for sharing! Any idea of which Kate it was? I have a feeling that the reversible one might be discontinued soon. 

For those looking for a LouLou, I think the anemone green one might be on sale. I saw someone (a reseller) post it on IG.


----------



## Jay 45

Does anyone have any intel on the private sale link for the US sale? It is that time of year


----------



## Vvicky

Jay 45 said:


> Does anyone have any intel on the private sale link for the US sale? It is that time of year


I would really appreciate the same link for Australia!


----------



## Dani779

Vvicky said:


> I would really appreciate the same link for Australia!




Hi All, I would also appreciate if anyone has any updates on the sale for Canada.


----------



## Jay 45

Presale started at Saks but I do not see anything online yet.


----------



## nsriva

I see the link to private sale online when I log in to ysl Canada. Does anyone have the code?




__





						Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
					

SAINT LAURENT




					www.ysl.com
				







__





						Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
					

SAINT LAURENT




					www.ysl.com


----------



## sophialanda19

Any update on the sale in the US? Hopefully there’s a sale too!


----------



## lemonxtea

Hi all, I just read in another thread this news: 



syh831 said:


> I was just told by my SA at Saint Laurent boutique (not dept store) that private sale has started for select clients. They are no longer doing public sales and the usual biannual online sales will also be no longer :/. I went in store to check the sale inventory and it is super limited (about 6 bag styles?). So sad.. I did just shop the SSENSE private sale and they had good selection of ysl on sale. Seems like designer sales are low on inventory this year across brands though


----------



## LadyV

lemonxtea said:


> Hi all, I just read in another thread this news:



I heard that, too. But the outlets have been getting plenty of stock lately from the FP boutiques, so it must have been a pretty substantial sale. Perhaps they went when the sale items were already picked over?


----------



## Purse Chakra

Jay 45 said:


> Presale started at Saks but I do not see anything online yet.



Thanks again for this info.


----------



## Jay 45

Nordstrom YSL “private”
sale goes live online at 12 PST. Looks like it will include Toy lou lou in storm, small and medium lou lou in Noir, red camera bag. Items will go fast


----------



## chocolateolive

Got an email saying private sale starts tomorrow but the email didn’t include a code or anything.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Jay 45 said:


> Nordstrom YSL “private”
> sale goes live online at 12 PST. Looks like it will include Toy lou lou in storm, small and medium lou lou in Noir, red camera bag. Items will go fast


Hi! Do you need any special access yo their private sale? I’m logged into my Nordstrom account and don’t see anything on sale.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

chocolateolive said:


> Got an email saying private sale starts tomorrow but the email didn’t include a code or anything.


Could you share any other info if you get it? Like a link and/or code?


----------



## Jay 45

iskam.mnogo said:


> Could you share any other info if you get it? Like a link and/or code?


I will PM the link, don’t want to get anyone in trouble for sharing what SA’s sent


----------



## MiaKing

chocolateolive said:


> Got an email saying private sale starts tomorrow but the email didn’t include a code or anything.



Got the same email, no code


----------



## Jay 45

MiaKing said:


> Got the same email, no code


You can get the link from an SA - no code needed. I’ll PM you one


----------



## ForeverE

Jay 45 said:


> You can get the link from an SA - no code needed. I’ll PM you one



Do you mind sending me the link as well. Thanks


----------



## Jay 45

Sorry I was reading too fast and messed that up! I have the Nordstrom and Saks private sale link - not the YSL one. Saks has a code. Nordstrom does not. 

For YSL email In past years you need to be logged in or have the code.

Yay sale season lol!


----------



## Moxisox

Jay 45 said:


> You can get the link from an SA - no code needed. I’ll PM you one


Would you be able to send me the link too? Thank you.


----------



## nsriva

chocolateolive said:


> Got an email saying private sale starts tomorrow but the email didn’t include a code or anything.


Could you pm me too?


----------



## nsriva

Jay 45 said:


> Sorry I was reading too fast and messed that up! I have the Nordstrom and Saks private sale link - not the YSL one. Saks has a code. Nordstrom does not.
> 
> For YSL email In past years you need to be logged in or have the code.
> 
> Yay sale season lol!


I saw the saks one. Are u able to share u the link for the nordstrom one?


----------



## Jay 45

Saint Laurent Jade Round Matelassé Leather Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Saint Laurent Jade Round Matelassé Leather Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Saint Laurent Shoulder Bags and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




code SAKSSALE

Caution: most sale colors are already sold out and the code does not work for non sale colors


----------



## citybaglady

Ssense.com has ysl back in their private sale


----------



## rene1326

Hi everyone, 

I'm brand new here. Looking to purchase my first YSL bag. I received the Saks private sale info but if anyone is willing to share any of the other sale info they received I'd love to take a look. Thanks.


----------



## PurseLover72

Jay 45 said:


> I will PM the link, don’t want to get anyone in trouble for sharing what SA’s sent


Could you pm me the link please?


----------



## Jay 45

PurseLover72 said:


> Could you pm me the link please?


I only have Nordstrom. Posted Saks in the thread. Will PM now. I’m still waiting on the direct YSL info if anyone has that link and code


----------



## Sunnyside

hi!
Would love the Nordstrom Link also, thanks!


----------



## Moxisox

Jay 45 said:


> I only have Nordstrom. Posted Saks in the thread. Will PM now. I’m still waiting on the direct YSL info if anyone has that link and code


I would love Nordstrom’s as well. Thank you


----------



## ocbeachmommy

Jay 45 said:


> I only have Nordstrom. Posted Saks in the thread. Will PM now. I’m still waiting on the direct YSL info if anyone has that link and code



I only got the Saks email, can you share Nordstroms?  I wonder why they included full price items in the "Saks sale?"


----------



## fggpurselover

Jay 45 said:


> I only have Nordstrom. Posted Saks in the thread. Will PM now. I’m still waiting on the direct YSL info if anyone has that link and code


Can you please share the Nordstrom?


----------



## leec1234

Jay 45 said:


> I only have Nordstrom. Posted Saks in the thread. Will PM now. I’m still waiting on the direct YSL info if anyone has that link and code


Hi, can you share Nordstrom’s? Thank you.


----------



## liacoco

Jay 45 said:


> I will PM the link, don’t want to get anyone in trouble for sharing what SA’s sent


Could you pm me the Nordstrom link as well? TIA


----------



## sophiajennie

Jay 45 said:


> You can get the link from an SA - no code needed. I’ll PM you one


Can i have a code too please?


----------



## sophialanda19

Could I have the link for Nordstrom too please. I would also appreciate the YSL link if possible.


----------



## Jay 45

sophialanda19 said:


> Could I have the link for Nordstrom too please. I would also appreciate the YSL link if possible.



Sent Nordstrom private link in PM, not much left. No code needed. I need the YSL link too


----------



## Jay 45

Not sure if this is allowed but there are several SA's posting it on instagram now so here the Nordstrom link Nordstrom Private Sale

Filter by designer, not much left.


----------



## Moxisox

Anyone have the YSL.com sale link?


----------



## Slgshopper28

I got the Saks email for the private sale, but would anyone mind sending me a pm with the YSL link? Thank you!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Slgshopper28 said:


> I got the Saks email for the private sale, but would anyone mind sending me a pm with the YSL link? Thank you!


Same. If anyone could share the YSL private sale link, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Jay 45

chocolateolive said:


> Got an email saying private sale starts tomorrow but the email didn’t include a code or anything.


Did you get a follow up email with the access link and if there is a code this year? All I have is the announcement.


----------



## luvleeness

Jay 45 said:


> Sorry I was reading too fast and messed that up! I have the Nordstrom and Saks private sale link - not the YSL one. Saks has a code. Nordstrom does not.
> 
> For YSL email In past years you need to be logged in or have the code.
> 
> Yay sale season lol!


Hi, thanks for the update. Could you please send me the Nordstrom link too? SAKS doesn't have the bifold wallet I am looking for. Thanks heaps.


----------



## chocolateolive

YSL private sale link!


----------



## PurseLover72

chocolateolive said:


> YSL private sale link!


Thank you! Do you have the code for the sales price?


----------



## Jay 45

luvleeness said:


> Hi, thanks for the update. Could you please send me the Nordstrom link too? SAKS doesn't have the bifold wallet I am looking for. Thanks heaps.


Posted it in the thread


----------



## iskam.mnogo

chocolateolive said:


> YSL private sale link!


Thank you! But it seems we also need a code?


----------



## Jay 45

Jay 45 said:


> Not sure if this is allowed but there are several SA's posting it on instagram now so here is the Nordstrom link: click here Nordstrom Private Sale
> 
> Filter by designer, not much left.


@luvleeness


----------



## Maui528

Jay 45 said:


> You can get the link from an SA - no code needed. I’ll PM you one


Hi may I get the link as well please?

edit: nvm I see the link it appears we need a code!


----------



## luvleeness

Jay 45 said:


> @luvleeness


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## luvleeness

chocolateolive said:


> YSL private sale link!


Thank you!!!  Does it require a code?


----------



## ViviTor27

If anyone can share the code to the YSL sale, we would all appreciate it! 

One thing to remember with the YSL private sale - once the code is applied to your cart, the discount will only show for the specific items included in the private sale. Some try to add an item and choose a different color than whats included in the sale and the code doesn't work.

I can’t wait to see what everyone buys! I have my eye on two bags!


----------



## nsriva

YSL private link women CA
YSL private link men CA

Reposting for the cdns, you can at least see the items. I just don't have the code 
does anyone have it?


----------



## Jay 45

Maui528 said:


> Hi may I get the link as well please?
> 
> edit: nvm I see the link it appears we need a code!


Hi, this post referenced the Nordstrom private sale which does not require a code. Link in the thread. Yes, the ysl.com private sale does require a code. Waiting on it myself


----------



## maveninthecorner

Jay 45 said:


> I will PM the link, don’t want to get anyone in trouble for sharing what SA’s sent



Hi there - do you mind PMing me the link as well? Thank you!


----------



## Jay 45

maveninthecorner said:


> Hi there - do you mind PMing me the link as well? Thank you!


Already posted in this thread for Saks and Nordstrom.


----------



## mediumleathergood

For the YSL sale, I don’t think there is a code. I got the invitation email link to the sale, then the discounts are automatically applied in the cart. I think it’s linked to the account.

I ordered a couple things from the sale but I think the ysl website is overloaded. I still haven’t gotten email confirmation and it’s not showing up as an active order....only as a pending charge on my credit card . Trying to be patient! Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## luxsal

mediumleathergood said:


> For the YSL sale, I don’t think there is a code. I got the invitation email link to the sale, then the discounts are automatically applied in the cart. I think it’s linked to the account.
> 
> I ordered a couple things from the sale but I think the ysl website is overloaded. I still haven’t gotten email confirmation and it’s not showing up as an active order....only as a pending charge on my credit card . Trying to be patient! Anyone else having this issue?


Yeah I dont see anything on sale even after adding to cart. Can anyone please share the codes and link with me?


----------



## maveninthecorner

Jay 45 said:


> Already posted in this thread for Saks and Nordstrom.



Okay, sounds good - thank you!


----------



## styleformiles

citybaglady said:


> Ssense.com has ysl back in their private sale


is there a link to this?

Also- could someone with access to YSL's direct private sale let me know if croc-embossed Elise is included? I'd be forever grateful!!


----------



## Jay 45

styleformiles said:


> is there a link to this?
> 
> Also- could someone with access to YSL's direct private sale let me know if croc-embossed Elise is included? I'd be forever grateful!!


The only croc embossed I saw was a patent round cross body


----------



## styleformiles

Jay 45 said:


> The only croc embossed I saw was a patent round cross body


ah gotcha. looks like i'm going to be paying full price for my first ever ysl!


----------



## rosewang924

For the YSL website private sale, you need to get an invite, it will be sent to your email.  I just spoke with customer service, it is based on your net spend (don't know how much), I have account with them but never bought. Bummer, I was looking for a WOC.


----------



## Moxisox

rosewang924 said:


> For the YSL website private sale, you need to get an invite, it will be sent to your email.  I just spoke with customer service, it is based on your net spend (don't know how much), I have account with them but never bought. Bummer, I was looking for a WOC.


Thank you for the info. Bummer. I’ve bought quite a few YSL items this year, but only 1 item was directly from their website, so that explains why I didn’t get an invite. It’s hard to resist the department store sales. Lol!


----------



## VSUVUS

Just want to confirm with fellow Canadians that Nordstrom.ca DOES NOT have YSL products (apart from beauty) let alone the YSL sale... I don’t even see the half anniversary sale showing up online at all.

In this case does anyone know if the boutique inside Nordstrom will have the sale also? TIA


----------



## sophialanda19

How can one access the SSENSE YSL private sale?


----------



## DPL-LVlady

Jay 45 said:


> The only croc embossed I saw was a patent round cross body


Do they have any envelope bags?


----------



## Jay 45

DPL-LVlady said:


> Do they have any envelope bags?


Black small one with silver hardware was sold out on Saks within seconds and the YSL private site had a warm taupe with silver hardware (you could likely call a boutique direct and ask to purchase that color combo under the sale if interested but looks like no more online)


----------



## Jay 45

Jay 45 said:


> The only croc embossed I saw was a patent round cross body



Oh there is an Elise in Opium red showing now on ysl.com private sale.

* if you search “sale” on the ysl.com website that looks to be the same as the private sale inventory - that may help if calling a YSL boutique to try and purchase from them without an acct linked to the sale so you can ask about a specific item to purchase at a discount.

Someone posted the private sale link above too, but still does not seem to discount unless you go straight from the original email at this time.


----------



## Jay 45

sophialanda19 said:


> How can one access the SSENSE YSL private sale?


I read on Madison Ave, “to see the selection you must have a customer history with a spend of at least $1500 in the past six months. Most bags are discounted 20”


----------



## HavPlenty

rosewang924 said:


> For the YSL website private sale, you need to get an invite, it will be sent to your email.  I just spoke with customer service, it is based on your net spend (don't know how much), I have account with them but never bought. Bummer, I was looking for a WOC.


I just got an email from my CA. They are having a private sale in store as well.


----------



## HavPlenty

styleformiles said:


> is there a link to this?
> 
> Also- could someone with access to YSL's direct private sale let me know if croc-embossed Elise is included? I'd be forever grateful!!


There is a red one at 30% off of $2490.


----------



## mrsdrj

Same, private sale in store until Jun 13 per my CA invite only


----------



## sophialanda19

Has anyone seen any toy loulou's on sale in any store? Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Just want to confirm with fellow Canadians that Nordstrom.ca DOES NOT have YSL products (apart from beauty) let alone the YSL sale... I don’t even see the half anniversary sale showing up online at all.
> 
> In this case does anyone know if the boutique inside Nordstrom will have the sale also? TIA


I went to Nordstrom in Calgary yesterday to ask this very question and the SA confirmed that they don't carry YSL purses/leather goods in Canada (or at least in my region of the country).  I've been advised to check .com instead.


----------



## dazedreamer

can someone post the Sas private sale link again? Thanks much!


----------



## dazedreamer

just went to ^Saks private..not much selection of bags unfortunately. And i saw the WOC im eyeing under the private sale but when i check out it says bag does not qualify for the sale


----------



## VSUVUS

luvleeness said:


> I went to Nordstrom in Calgary yesterday to ask this very question and the SA confirmed that they don't carry YSL purses/leather goods in Canada (or at least in my region of the country).  I've been advised to check .com instead.



Such a bummer for us  

My Nordstrom has a YSL leased boutique inside...I guess I could try calling them again...

I know the physical store is having the half anni sale, just don’t understand why we don’t get it online and shopping at .com will most likely be more $$$ with duties and all...


----------



## dazedreamer

chocolateolive said:


> YSL private sale link!



Hi chocolateolive, do you have a discount code for the ysl private sale?


----------



## ErinFaulk

Jay 45 said:


> You can get the link from an SA - no code needed. I’ll PM you one


Would you be able to PM me one as well?


----------



## Jay 45

ErinFaulk said:


> Would you be able to PM me one as well?


All links have been posted in this thread


----------



## Jay 45

dazedreamer said:


> just went to ^Saks private..not much selection of bags unfortunately. And i saw the WOC im eyeing under the private sale but when i check out it says bag does not qualify for the sale


Hi! For Saks private link, only the specific color that is on sale will qualify. Once the sale color sells out it shows the other in stock colors whether they are on sale or not. For example for WOC the black and white versions are not on sale but are displaying. The private Saks sale started online yesterday so there is not much inventory left.


----------



## dazedreamer

Jay 45 said:


> Hi! For Saks private link, only the specific color that is on sale will qualify. Once the sale color sells out it shows the other in stock colors whether they are on sale or not. For example for WOC the black and white versions are not on sale but are displaying.


Im super new to all these fantastic deals..Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Searno29

Hi guys! Anyone got any intel on UK sale, specifically Selfridges? I’m looking to purchase the north-west SDJ and last year it was on sale on the SL website but can’t remember when that started and I have a Selfridges voucher I want to use


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Such a bummer for us
> 
> My Nordstrom has a YSL leased boutique inside...I guess I could try calling them again...
> 
> I know the physical store is having the half anni sale, just don’t understand why we don’t get it online and shopping at .com will most likely be more $$$ with duties and all...


I totally feel you. And the dread is already setting in just thinking about public sales being cancelled or becoming fewer. So disappointed in ysl for supplying SAKS defective pieces. Had to return all 3 wallets, including 2 from April sale and the repair process is a hassle  Hopefully, upcoming sales this year will have more variety.


----------



## inch

Neiman Marcus have 30% off the small Solderino in black and beige leather. I’m on the lookout for the medium unfortunately.


----------



## luvleeness

in the SAKS sale, I can see a black medium classic woc and black medium loulou added today but code not getting applied. strange. maybe not the color that is on sale.


----------



## Jay 45

Shareable private sale link for ysl.com https://www.ysl.com/en-us/women/vie...EolOWg-M7_2FXYOtxrw4wxJ68cU6Q#64071503P0J1000


----------



## chocolateolive

I


dazedreamer said:


> Hi chocolateolive, do you have a discount code for the ysl private sale?


No code, if the discounts don’t show up, they may only be for registered account holders.


----------



## Jay 45

chocolateolive said:


> I
> 
> No code, if the discounts don’t show up, they may only be for registered account holders.


My understanding is anyone can access the link now with  no need to sign in but if it says “find in store” vs. “add to cart” it is probably out of stock. Things will sell out very fast now that it’s live.


----------



## Jay 45

luvleeness said:


> in the SAKS sale, I can see a black medium classic woc and black medium loulou added today but code not getting applied. strange. maybe not the color that is on sale.


Correct, if Saks code doesn’t work those colors are not on sale. I believe it was a teal that was included.


----------



## Jay 45

Jay 45 said:


> Hi, this post referenced the Nordstrom private sale which does not require a code. Link in the thread. Yes, the ysl.com private sale does require a code. Waiting on it myself


Code/account email not needed for ysl.com private sale at this time - just click one of the links in the thread- it should work for everyone now


----------



## Jay 45

Happy shopping!


----------



## averagejoe

Jay 45 said:


> Shareable private sale link for ysl.com https://www.ysl.com/en-us/women/vie...EolOWg-M7_2FXYOtxrw4wxJ68cU6Q#64071503P0J1000


Wow! Thank you very, very much!


----------



## keishapie1973

Are the private sale items “final sale”? Not returnable?


----------



## luxsal

Follow dealnapper on Instagram. They are posting the sales on their stories about the YSL sale. Swipe up and you will see the discounted rate. I haven’t tried adding to cart and checking out but hopefully it is possible to buy at sale..


----------



## dazedreamer

Jay 45 said:


> Shareable private sale link for ysl.com https://www.ysl.com/en-us/women/vie...EolOWg-M7_2FXYOtxrw4wxJ68cU6Q#64071503P0J1000


Thanks much! There were alot of 'find in store' Does any one know if certain item will be back in sale again online?


----------



## zowye

Is anyone having issues checking out from YSL? Did my order using the link in the forum. During the checkout process got a different total and price for each of the items that I ordered than  from  what I got in invoice in my inbox.


----------



## luvleeness

Jay 45 said:


> Correct, if Saks code doesn’t work those colors are not on sale. I believe it was a teal that was included.


thanks for confirming.


----------



## luvleeness

Jay 45 said:


> Code/account email not needed for ysl.com private sale at this time - just click one of the links in the thread- it should work for everyone now


Thanks for the update. Found your message a bit late but managed to get a few items from there: a becky mini in rouge, a mini lou in polka and anemone green (wasn't sure which color to go for). excited!!! I thought they would never open the sale to the public. a lot of sought after items are gone. hopefully it ships. Had issues at checkout with the credit card (kept failing for no reason and did not accept verification code) but the debit card worked. so if anyone is having trouble with their cc, try debit.


----------



## keishapie1973

zowye said:


> Is anyone having issues checking out from YSL? Did my order using the link in the forum. During the checkout process got a different total and price for each of the items that I ordered than  from  what I got in invoice in my inbox.



I placed an order last night. My order total in my confirmation email was for regular price but my credit card was charged the sale price...


----------



## keishapie1973

Jay 45 said:


> Shareable private sale link for ysl.com https://www.ysl.com/en-us/women/vie...EolOWg-M7_2FXYOtxrw4wxJ68cU6Q#64071503P0J1000



Thank you so much...


----------



## luvleeness

keishapie1973 said:


> I placed an order last night. My order total in my confirmation email was for regular price but my credit card was charged the sale price...


Does this mean regular price items were also on sale?


----------



## luvleeness

I also noticed that on the ysl website for my country, I searched "sale" and all items were loaded on the page. So I think this method could be used in the future in the absence of a link.  happy shopping!


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Such a bummer for us
> 
> My Nordstrom has a YSL leased boutique inside...I guess I could try calling them again...
> 
> I know the physical store is having the half anni sale, just don’t understand why we don’t get it online and shopping at .com will most likely be more $$$ with duties and all...


Have you checked the now public ysl sale? Hurry...


----------



## Jay 45

luvleeness said:


> Thanks for the update. Found your message a bit late but managed to get a few items from there: a becky mini in rouge, a mini lou in polka and anemone green (wasn't sure which color to go for). excited!!! I thought they would never open the sale to the public. a lot of sought after items are gone. hopefully it ships. Had issues at checkout with the credit card (kept failing for no reason and did not accept verification code) but the debit card worked. so if anyone is having trouble with their cc, try debit.


I love the anemone green!


----------



## luvleeness

Jay 45 said:


> I love the anemone green!


Really appreciate your updates.


----------



## ErinFaulk

Jay 45 said:


> I love the anemone green!


Thank you for sharing. Was able to get the Medium College bag


----------



## dazedreamer

i just bought my first Saint Laurent bag as well! Got the Medium College Bag as well..too  bad the rest were no longer available and the WOC i was eyeing was not on sale


----------



## VSUVUS

luvleeness said:


> Have you checked the now public ysl sale? Hurry...





Looks like it's more or less the same items from the "private" private sale but glad they decided to open it up to the public!

The item I want isn't part of the sale  ...not surprised tho since it's the Toy LouLou in a current colour lol
Now thinking maybe the Becky Double-Zip...the price is super tempting..._*anyone knows how long the sale is on for?*_

@nsriva you know about this? I don't see your items on there but maybe you will find something else!


----------



## nsriva

VSUVUS said:


> Looks like it's more or less the same items from the "private" private sale but glad they decided to open it up to the public!
> 
> The item I want isn't part of the sale  ...not surprised tho since it's the Toy LouLou in a current colour lol
> Now thinking maybe the Becky Double-Zip...the price is super tempting..._*anyone knows how long the sale is on for?*_
> 
> @nsriva you know about this? I don't see your items on there but maybe you will find something else!




Hey yeah I was following the thread! Unfortunately it doesn't have what I'm looking for also.


----------



## Jodye15

nsriva said:


> YSL private link women CA
> YSL private link men CA
> 
> Reposting for the cdns, you can at least see the items. I just don't have the code
> does anyone have it?


Thank you for posting! Last night when I clicked the link I was able to see the sale prices and bought a belt bag on sale. This morning, I can see the items but longer see the sale prices. Can anyone confirm whether they are still able to see the sale prices and if there is a different link they could share? Thanks!!!


----------



## Jay 45

Jodye15 said:


> Thank you for posting! Last night when I clicked the link I was able to see the sale prices and bought a belt bag on sale. This morning, I can see the items but longer see the sale prices. Can anyone confirm whether they are still able to see the sale prices and if there is a different link they could share? Thanks!!!


I still see the sale prices from the shareable sale link for US








						Saint Laurent Goes on Sale
					

Markdowns are coming at us with a different designer nearly every day. Today many stores started discounted select Saint Laurent style bags,...




					madisonavespy.blogspot.com


----------



## Jodye15

Jay 45 said:


> I still see the sale prices from the shareable sale link for US


Thank you @Jay 45, I still see the sale prices for the US too but not for Canada, whereas last night it did show for Canada. If anyone sees the sale price for the Canadian site please let me know!


----------



## averagejoe

Jodye15 said:


> Thank you @Jay 45, I still see the sale prices for the US too but not for Canada, whereas last night it did show for Canada. If anyone sees the sale price for the Canadian site please let me know!


Hope this helps!





__





						Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
					

SAINT LAURENT




					www.ysl.com


----------



## Jodye15

averagejoe said:


> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com


Thank you so much @averagejoe! This forum is amazing


----------



## _vee

Jay 45 said:


> Shareable private sale link for ysl.com https://www.ysl.com/en-us/women/vie...EolOWg-M7_2FXYOtxrw4wxJ68cU6Q#64071503P0J1000


Thank you so much! I was able to order a Becky Double Zip Pouch.


----------



## chillychews

Hi Everyone! Thanks for the links to all the sales! I’m about to bite the bullet on an envelope bag but just wanted to ask if anyone knew whether these purchases are final sale?


----------



## _vee

chillychews said:


> Hi Everyone! Thanks for the links to all the sales! I’m about to bite the bullet on an envelope bag but just wanted to ask if anyone knew whether these purchases are final sale?


I don’t think they are final sale as I didn’t see any mention of it when I placed my order, or in my email confirmation.


----------



## pistache345

chillychews said:


> Hi Everyone! Thanks for the links to all the sales! I’m about to bite the bullet on an envelope bag but just wanted to ask if anyone knew whether these purchases are final sale?


Which envelope bag? The warm taupe one is sold out and that’s the one I wanted online


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Looks like it's more or less the same items from the "private" private sale but glad they decided to open it up to the public!
> 
> The item I want isn't part of the sale  ...not surprised tho since it's the Toy LouLou in a current colour lol
> Now thinking maybe the Becky Double-Zip...the price is super tempting..._*anyone knows how long the sale is on for?*_
> 
> @nsriva you know about this? I don't see your items on there but maybe you will find something else!



Sorry to hear that. the slg i was after was't on sale either. but i ended up ordering the mini becky and 3 mini lou camera bags. So excited. Arriving this week! Hoping for no quality issues.


----------



## _vee

luvleeness said:


> Sorry to hear that. the slg i was after wan't on sale either. but i ended up ordering the mini becky and 3 mini lou camera bags. So excited. Arriving this week! Hoping for no quality issues.


Are quality issues common for YSL? This is my first one so I’m just wondering.


----------



## VSUVUS

luvleeness said:


> Sorry to hear that. the slg i was after wan't on sale either. but i ended up ordering the mini becky and 3 mini lou camera bags. So excited. Arriving this week! Hoping for no quality issues.



Are you planning to keep all 4 or ordered to compare? 

So not only is the Toy LouLou not on sale it actually went up almost C$200...definitely not getting it now unless another preloved one shows up. The Mini Becky is such a good price compared to it...


----------



## luvleeness

_vee said:


> Are quality issues common for YSL? This is my first one so I’m just wondering.


hi. From my experience and what I have read on this forum, quality issues exist (but this is true for many other luxury houses). The three ysl wallets i purchased from SAKS on sale last April had issues. I believe your chances of receiving a defective item from ysl.com/boutique is probably much less than a department store. if you have a boutique near you, they should be able to help with an exchange or refund.


----------



## _vee

luvleeness said:


> hi. From my experience and what I have read on this forum, quality issues exist (but this is true for many other luxury houses). The tree ysl wallets i purchased from SAKS on sale last April had issues. I believe your chances of receiving a defective item from ysl.com/boutique is probably much less than a department store. if you have a boutique near you, they should be able to help with an exchange or refund.


Thanks for letting me know! Hoping it arrives in good condition.


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Are you planning to keep all 4 or ordered to compare?
> 
> So not only is the Toy LouLou not on sale it actually went up almost C$200...definitely not getting it now unless another preloved one shows up. The Mini Becky is such a good price compared to it...


wow. price increase already?  I'm planning on keeping the becky and 1 or 2 camera bags. i ordered at 5 in the morning and couldn't discuss the colors with my husband so i bought the petrol green, anemone green and polka. lol happy to sell at the same discounted price, if anyone is interested. but my plan is to return. There's no boutique nearby and our local Holt has limited color options.


----------



## luvleeness

_vee said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Hoping it arrives in good condition.


hoping for the same.


----------



## zowye

luvleeness said:


> hi. From my experience and what I have read on this forum, quality issues exist (but this is true for many other luxury houses). The tree ysl wallets i purchased from SAKS on sale last April had issues. I believe your chances of receiving a defective item from ysl.com/boutique is probably much less than a department store. if you have a boutique near you, they should be able to help with an exchange or refund.




I got the Sade Pouch and the Uptown Pouch,resisting the temptation to get the mini Lou and set a regular price  one of the credit card holders.Hoping there are no quality issues with the Uptown and Sade Pouch.Also, tried to search if there is anything on Sade Line but it appears is a new line for fall.


----------



## luvleeness

zowye said:


> I got the Sade Pouch and the Uptown Pouch,resisting the temptation to get the mini Lou and set a regular price  one of the credit card holders.Hoping there are no quality issues with the Uptown and Sade Pouch.Also, tried to search if there is anything on Sade Line but it appears is a new line for fall.


Beautiful pieces. sales are tempting.


----------



## VSUVUS

luvleeness said:


> wow. price increase already?  I'm planning on keeping the becky and 1 or 2 camera bags. i ordered at 5am in the morning and couldn't discuss the colors with my husband so i bought the petrol green, anemone green and polka. lol happy to sell at the same discounted price, if anyone is interested. but my plan is to return. There's no boutique nearby and our local Holt has limited color options.



Yeah...happened on June 1st. For the Small LouLous I noticed the increase even earlier...

Interested in the *anemone green* but can't seem to find photos of one using the filter search on this forum..._*sorry for going off topic but does anyone own it and has photos?*_

TIA


----------



## luvleeness

VSUVUS said:


> Yeah...happened on June 1st. For the Small LouLous I noticed the increase even earlier...
> 
> Interested in the *anemone green* but can't seem to find photos of one using the filter search on this forum..._*sorry for going off topic but does anyone own it and has photos?*_
> 
> TIA


will keep you posted on what i decide with the anemone green mini camera bag.  happy to provide photos when it arrives.


----------



## foxy_3028

luvleeness said:


> wow. price increase already?  I'm planning on keeping the becky and 1 or 2 camera bags. i ordered at 5 in the morning and couldn't discuss the colors with my husband so i bought the petrol green, anemone green and polka. lol happy to sell at the same discounted price, if anyone is interested. but my plan is to return. There's no boutique nearby and our local Holt has limited color options.



Interested in the petrol green camera bag if you decide to not keep!


----------



## pistache345

Anyone notice some prices of the sale bags increased? Was looking at a tote and it was $763 the other day and now it’s up to $800


----------



## luvleeness

Notefoxy_3028, post: 34576807, member: 582057"]
Interested in the petrol green camera bag if you decide to not keep!
[/QUOTE]
Noted.


----------



## _vee

Received my sale order today! She’s a beauty and my first YSL. I ordered on Monday at midnight and she arrived from Italy to Canada today at 12PM  I was a little worried as the box that it shipped in was literally open, and very damaged. But she arrived in good condition 

Also, anyone know the best way to store this bag? I have stored it in the dust bag and tried to put the chain to the side.


----------



## Jay 45

_vee said:


> Received my sale order today! She’s a beauty and my first YSL. I ordered on Monday at midnight and she arrived from Italy to Canada today at 12PM  I was a little worried as the box that it shipped in was literally open, and very damaged. But she arrived in good condition
> 
> Also, anyone know the best way to store this bag? I have stored it in the dust bag and tried to put the chain to the side.
> 
> View attachment 5104882


It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## xnatty

Not sure if there's a glitch on SSENSE but the price of this Small Kate is pretty low compared to the price on YSL's website ($2310 CAD)!


----------



## _vee

Jay 45 said:


> It’s gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## ForeverE

_vee said:


> Received my sale order today! She’s a beauty and my first YSL. I ordered on Monday at midnight and she arrived from Italy to Canada today at 12PM  I was a little worried as the box that it shipped in was literally open, and very damaged. But she arrived in good condition
> 
> Also, anyone know the best way to store this bag? I have stored it in the dust bag and tried to put the chain to the side.
> 
> View attachment 5104882



Put the chain inside the bag itself so that no indentations are left on the leather


----------



## _vee

ForeverE said:


> Put the chain inside the bag itself so that no indentations are left on the leather


Thanks, there’s a leather part on the chain too, is it ok to put it in the bag?


----------



## VSUVUS

xnatty said:


> Not sure if there's a glitch on SSENSE but the price of this Small Kate is pretty low compared to the price on YSL's website ($2310 CAD)!



SSENSE sells “old” (not used) stock at the price(s) before the increase so that can potentially be from 2 increases ago hence the low price


----------



## xnatty

VSUVUS said:


> SSENSE sells “old” (not used) stock at the price(s) before the increase so that can potentially be from 2 increases ago hence the low price


Wow thanks for the info!!


----------



## luvleeness

_vee said:


> Received my sale order today! She’s a beauty and my first YSL. I ordered on Monday at midnight and she arrived from Italy to Canada today at 12PM  I was a little worried as the box that it shipped in was literally open, and very damaged. But she arrived in good condition
> 
> Also, anyone know the best way to store this bag? I have stored it in the dust bag and tried to put the chain to the side.
> 
> View attachment 5104882


congratulations. it's lovely.


----------



## luvleeness

_vee said:


> Thanks, there’s a leather part on the chain too, is it ok to put it in the bag?


yes. i do this for my woc. the chain settles at the bottom and the leather part rests on top so no risk. you can always wrap it with paper for protection, but normally not needed. i only wrap the buckle of my kate to protect from scratches when tucked inside the bag during storage.


----------



## ForeverE

_vee said:


> Thanks, there’s a leather part on the chain too, is it ok to put it in the bag?



If the leather part fits in the bag without being folded/damaged then yes. If not place the chain in the bag first then stuff it with tissue paper. The leather part will now be left to sit across the top of the bag


----------



## _vee

luvleeness said:


> congratulations. it's lovely.


Thank you


----------



## _vee

luvleeness said:


> yes. i do this for my woc. the chain settles at the bottom and the leather part rests on top so no risk. you can always wrap it with paper for protection, but normally not needed. i only wrap the buckle of my kate to protect from scratches when tucked inside the bag during storage.


Thank you for the advice!! I put it inside one of the pouches. I can’t zip it all the way because the leather part sticks out, and I don’t wanna bend it, but I think it should be fine unzipped .


----------



## _vee

ForeverE said:


> If the leather part fits in the bag without being folded/damaged then yes. If not place the chain in the bag first then stuff it with tissue paper. The leather part will now be left to sit across the top of the bag


Thank you  I have put the chain in with handle upright. I can’t zip it but I think it should be okay.


----------



## _vee

Thank you for the tips/help everyone, I appreciate it . Sorry, I am new to designer bags!


----------



## totally

Seems like Holt Renfrew is still selling some black Toy Loulou bags at the old price (C$1665 vs C$1830)





__





						SAINT LAURENT Toy Loulou YSL Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag | Holt Renfrew Canada
					

Shop SAINT LAURENT Toy Loulou YSL Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.




					www.holtrenfrew.com
				







__





						SAINT LAURENT Toy LouLou YSL Monogram Y-Quilted Leather Bag | Holt Renfrew Canada
					

Shop SAINT LAURENT Toy LouLou YSL Monogram Y-Quilted Leather Bag at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.




					www.holtrenfrew.com
				








						SAINT LAURENT Toy Loulou YSL Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag | Holt Renfrew Canada
					

Shop SAINT LAURENT Toy Loulou YSL Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.




					www.holtrenfrew.com


----------



## bagaholicpnw

_vee said:


> Received my sale order today! She’s a beauty and my first YSL. I ordered on Monday at midnight and she arrived from Italy to Canada today at 12PM  I was a little worried as the box that it shipped in was literally open, and very damaged. But she arrived in good condition
> 
> Also, anyone know the best way to store this bag? I have stored it in the dust bag and tried to put the chain to the side.
> 
> View attachment 5104882


so pretty and congrats! I’m still waiting on my shipping confirmation but hoping they get through the orders soon so I can see my new baby


----------



## HavPlenty

_vee said:


> Are quality issues common for YSL? This is my first one so I’m just wondering.


I have 7 bags 1 wallet and 1 card case. I had a problem with only 1 and that was the Lou Camera bag. Like the poster above said, issues exist but no more than any other brand.


----------



## _vee

bagaholicpnw said:


> so pretty and congrats! I’m still waiting on my shipping confirmation but hoping they get through the orders soon so I can see my new baby


Thank you! I hope it ships soon


----------



## _vee

HavPlenty said:


> I have 7 bags 1 wallet and 1 card case. I had a problem with only 1 and that was the Lou Camera bag. Like the poster above said, issues exist but no more than any other brand.


I received a defective item from LV 3 times so I was worried. But my bag was in perfect condition  I really appreciated how YSL packaged the bag, it’s chain, and even had packaging to protect the zipper tabs. Although the box itself was damaged. I think it happened in transit


----------



## VSUVUS

totally said:


> Seems like Holt Renfrew is still selling some Toy Loulou bags at the old price (C$1665 vs C$1830)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT Toy Loulou YSL Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag | Holt Renfrew Canada
> 
> 
> Shop SAINT LAURENT Toy Loulou YSL Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.holtrenfrew.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT Toy LouLou YSL Monogram Y-Quilted Leather Bag | Holt Renfrew Canada
> 
> 
> Shop SAINT LAURENT Toy LouLou YSL Monogram Y-Quilted Leather Bag at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.holtrenfrew.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT Toy Loulou YSL Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag | Holt Renfrew Canada
> 
> 
> Shop SAINT LAURENT Toy Loulou YSL Monogram Leather Crossbody Bag at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.holtrenfrew.com



Yes, saw this too and was tempted lol.

*SSENSE also has a gray (storm) and a red Toy LouLou at C$1665 still for anyone looking. *

I think I may have to pass this time since I just got a hefty dental bill and have another 2 coming up


----------



## HavPlenty

_vee said:


> I received a defective item from LV 3 times so I was worried. But my bag was in perfect condition  I really appreciated how YSL packaged the bag, it’s chain, and even had packaging to protect the zipper tabs. Although the box itself was damaged. I think it happened in transit


Yes. I've had a problem with LV too. But I was lucky, they were able to make the repair while I waited. The boutique here has a repair shop on the premises.


----------



## luvleeness

_vee said:


> Thank you for the advice!! I put it inside one of the pouches. I can’t zip it all the way because the leather part sticks out, and I don’t wanna bend it, but I think it should be fine unzipped .


Glad I could help, unzipped is totally fine and make sure the leather part doesn't touch the zip. a wrap around the leather should do the trick to protect.  congratulations agin and i hope you get to enjoy your purse soon.


----------



## luvleeness

_vee said:


> Thank you  I have put the chain in with handle upright. I can’t zip it but I think it should be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105087


I'd say also add tissue on each side of the leather strap so it doesn't touch the zip. gorgeous.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Hi everyone!
I placed a YSL order online on June 5, but it hasn’t shipped yet. The status of the order still shows as processing. Has anyone else experienced the same delay in order processing? Just curious.
Thanks!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

iskam.mnogo said:


> Hi everyone!
> I placed a YSL order online on June 5, but it hasn’t shipped yet. The status of the order still shows as processing. Has anyone else experienced the same delay in order processing? Just curious.
> Thanks!


Yep! I ordered on Friday June 4 and still shows as processing. I called Client Services yesterday. Some bags have to be shipped from Italy to the fulfillment center in New Jersey. Then they are checked for quality before being shipped out to the buyer. She expected mine to be in NJ last night and ship out tomorrow. I bet yours is on a similar  schedule so you may see a shipping confirmation soon. I have electronic FedEx notifications and saw that a label was printed for a location in New Jersey so that must be my Victoire headed my way. Fingers crossed you get your soon!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

bagaholicpnw said:


> Yep! I ordered on Friday June 4 and still shows as processing. I called Client Services yesterday. Some bags have to be shipped from Italy to the fulfillment center in New Jersey. Then they are checked for quality before being shipped out to the buyer. She expected mine to be in NJ last night and ship out tomorrow. I bet yours is on a similar  schedule so you may see a shipping confirmation soon. I have electronic FedEx notifications and saw that a label was printed for a location in New Jersey so that must be my Victoire headed my way. Fingers crossed you get your soon!


Thank you! I hope so! I’m excited to see it in person!


----------



## luvleeness

The beauties have arrived straight from Italy.  definitely keeping the becky and contemplating between the polka and petrol green. Hmm....


----------



## keishapie1973

luvleeness said:


> The beauties have arrived straight from Italy.  definitely keeping the becky and contemplating between the polka and petrol green. Hmm....
> 
> View attachment 5106232



Beautiful!!! I also ordered the petrol and anemone camera bags but only plan to keep one. The other one may be a gift for my daughter. Petrol is my first choice. Which bag is the burgundy one? It’s gorgeous. I’m trying to add color to my collection.


----------



## luvleeness

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! I also ordered the petrol and anemone camera bags but only plan to keep one. The other one may be a gift for my daughter. Petrol is my first choice. Which bag is the burgundy one? It’s gorgeous. I’m trying to add color to my collection.


Thank you. your daughter will surely love it.

The burgundy one (legion red/rouge) is the mini Becky - not tiny at all. It gives a Chanel vibe (a combination of the medium flap and the boy). Finding it tough to choose between the polka and the petrol green as they both look totally different. Not like the same bags.


----------



## Jay 45

luvleeness said:


> The beauties have arrived straight from Italy.  definitely keeping the becky and contemplating between the polka and petrol green. Hmm....
> 
> View attachment 5106232


The Becky is gorgeous, you should definitely keep that, mad I didn’t order one of those now lol! I would suggest keep the polka dot AND green - totally different styling for each, different hardware colors and a steal of a price!


----------



## _vee

luvleeness said:


> The beauties have arrived straight from Italy.  definitely keeping the becky and contemplating between the polka and petrol green. Hmm....
> 
> View attachment 5106232


Wow these are stunning  especially love the petrol green camera bag and the Becky.


----------



## _vee

luvleeness said:


> Glad I could help, unzipped is totally fine and make sure the leather part doesn't touch the zip. a wrap around the leather should do the trick to protect.  congratulations agin and i hope you get to enjoy your purse soon.


Thanks, I hope I can wear her soon!! Ontario is finally opening up on Friday Congrats on your beautiful bags


----------



## luvleeness

Jay 45 said:


> The Becky is gorgeous, you should definitely keep that, mad I didn’t order one of those now lol! I would suggest keep the polka dot AND green - totally different styling for each, different hardware colors and a steal of a price!


Thanks heaps. So so true.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

luvleeness said:


> The beauties have arrived straight from Italy.  definitely keeping the becky and contemplating between the polka and petrol green. Hmm....
> 
> View attachment 5106232


That Becky is stunning. I contemplated it earlier and kicked myself when it sold out. Just logged back in and saw there was one left so I had to snag it! Love the color


----------



## zowye

One of the four ponches  arrived today.  I am debating if I should return it or not but waiting how I like the other ones. Love that is so elegant and subtle. The name Saint Laurent is embossed rather than the monogram YSL. I also order the other pouches from the Sade line in ivory and black both are the large envelope pouch. The other item is the uptown in opium red. I will be keeping one and returning the other three(hope to stick to the plan). Once I get them all, I will share pictures.



luvleeness said:


> The beauties have arrived straight from Italy.  definitely keeping the becky and contemplating between the polka and petrol green. Hmm....
> 
> View attachment 5106232


That anemone green is beautiful and a good neutral color. The petrol color, I only was interested in the credit card holder, sadly it was sold out.  The polka dot one looks fun, cute and different! 

That color for the Becky is so beautiful.


----------



## xSnow

How long does YSL (ysl.com) take to ship? I bought something from the site during the private sale on June 5, and it’s still stuck on processing as of June 9.

—Update: oops noticed someone asked the same exact question on the previous page. Can ignore this post.


----------



## citybaglady

This isn’t technically a sale, but selfridges.com has the small loulou in black/gold for $1470 usd. With taxes and import duties, it came to around $1600, which is roughly $600 cheaper than it sells in the US. Plus they have free shipping on purchases over $300. I purchased Sunday, and it arrived by Wednesday. 


			https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/saint-laurent-loulou-small-leather-shoulder-bag_118-2000644-494699DV7271000/


----------



## luvleeness

zowye said:


> One of the four ponches  arrived today.  I am debating if I should return it or not but waiting how I like the other ones. Love that is so elegant and subtle. The name Saint Laurent is embossed rather than the monogram YSL. I also order the other pouches from the Sade line in ivory and black both are the large envelope pouch. The other item is the uptown in opium red. I will be keeping one and returning the other three(hope to stick to the plan). Once I get them all, I will share pictures.
> 
> 
> That anemone green is beautiful and a good neutral color. The petrol color, I only was interested in the credit card holder, sadly it was sold out.  The polka dot one looks fun, cute and different!
> 
> That color for the Becky is so beautiful.


Thanks. When the rest arrives  it would be easier to decide


----------



## luvleeness

bagaholicpnw said:


> That Becky is stunning. I contemplated it earlier and kicked myself when it sold out. Just logged back in and saw there was one left so I had to snag it! Love the color


Fantastic! Glad there was one... waiting for you.


----------



## keishapie1973

iskam.mnogo said:


> Hi everyone!
> I placed a YSL order online on June 5, but it hasn’t shipped yet. The status of the order still shows as processing. Has anyone else experienced the same delay in order processing? Just curious.
> Thanks!





xSnow said:


> How long does YSL (ysl.com) take to ship? I bought something from the site during the private sale on June 5, and it’s still stuck on processing as of June 9.
> 
> —Update: oops noticed someone asked the same exact question on the previous page. Can ignore this post.



I ordered on 6/5 and again on 6/9. Both orders still say processing. I see a pending shipment coming from Columbus, OH through FedEx. I’m hoping that’s it…


----------



## nycmeeb

So happy I managed to snag these leather espadrilles included in the sale, they were the last pair in my city and happened to be in my size! The color is supposed to be navy but it honestly looks black, it's so dark. I don't mind though because black is easier to pair with outfits.


----------



## xSnow

keishapie1973 said:


> I ordered on 6/5 and again on 6/9. Both orders still say processing. I see a pending shipment coming from Columbus, OH through FedEx. I’m hoping that’s it…



I called customer service and they said that my item is coming from Italy and should be shipped out from New Jersey sometime this week.


----------



## Gina88

Hi! I got today this grey medium envelope bag with silver hardware and the YSL logo is not shiny, it is kind of blurry, like slightly oxidized. The hardware of the top is also not shiny. Is this normal for silver hardware? Thanks in advance for your help, I am not sure if I should return it


----------



## nycmeeb

Gina88 said:


> Hi! I got today this grey medium envelope bag with silver hardware and the YSL logo is not shiny, it is kind of blurry, like slightly oxidized. The hardware of the top is also not shiny. Is this normal for silver hardware? Thanks in advance for your help, I am not sure if I should return it



Hi, i have a bag with silver hardware and all of it is shiny.


----------



## Gina88

nycmeeb said:


> Hi, i have a bag with silver hardware and all of it is shiny.


Thanks so much!! I guess I’ll return it


----------



## averagejoe

Gina88 said:


> Hi! I got today this grey medium envelope bag with silver hardware and the YSL logo is not shiny, it is kind of blurry, like slightly oxidized. The hardware of the top is also not shiny. Is this normal for silver hardware? Thanks in advance for your help, I am not sure if I should return it


It depends on the style. Several pieces are labelled on the YSL website as having "antiqued nickle hardware". This looks like the antiqued nickle hardware to me. I actually prefer this hardware as it tones the hardware down, and also hides scratches really well.


----------



## Gina88

averagejoe said:


> It depends on the style. Several pieces are labelled on the YSL website as having "antiqued nickle hardware". This looks like the antiqued nickle hardware to me. I actually prefer this hardware as it tones the hardware down, and also hides scratches really well.


Hmmm you think? I bought it on ssense, in the description it says only silver-tone. I had an antiqued nickel hardware in a college bag years ago and it was much more tarnished than this one. I don’t know what to do…


----------



## averagejoe

Gina88 said:


> Hmmm you think? I bought it on ssense, in the description it says only silver-tone. I had an antiqued nickel hardware in a college bag years ago and it was much more tarnished than this one. I don’t know what to do…


Ssense lists all antiqued hardware as silver hardware. It was a frustrating experience when I was trying to buy my YSL belt from them. I had to look at several different internet sources to see if I was actually buying the one with antiqued nickle hardware. I wanted antiqued nickle hardware, not silver hardware. Thankfully it was the antiqued one. Same thing happened with my YSL card holder from ssense, also listed as "silver hardware". 

The antiqued hardware that you have on yours looks like the antiqued hardware on my bags and belts. It isn't heavily aged. It just looks like dulled silver. I just got a brand new YSL Rive Gauche tote that has much more antiqued hardware than the other men's pieces that I have, so I guess it isn't always consistent (depends on the design).


----------



## _vee

Gina88 said:


> Hmmm you think? I bought it on ssense, in the description it says only silver-tone. I had an antiqued nickel hardware in a college bag years ago and it was much more tarnished than this one. I don’t know what to do…


Hi, I just searched YouTube and I believe she has the same bag. However, her YSL logo looks quite shiny. Maybe you could check in store and see if they are all like that?


----------



## Gina88

averagejoe said:


> Ssense lists all antiqued hardware as silver hardware. It was a frustrating experience when I was trying to buy my YSL belt from them. I had to look at several different internet sources to see if I was actually buying the one with antiqued nickle hardware. I wanted antiqued nickle hardware, not silver hardware. Thankfully it was the antiqued one. Same thing happened with my YSL card holder from ssense, also listed as "silver hardware".
> 
> The antiqued hardware that you have on yours looks like the antiqued hardware on my bags and belts. It isn't heavily aged. It just looks like dulled silver. I just got a brand new YSL Rive Gauche tote that has much more antiqued hardware than the other men's pieces that I have, so I guess it isn't always consistent (depends on the design).



Thanks so much for your answer. I think you’re right. I’m looking at other silver hardware SL bags on Fashionphile and I see that some of them have the same dull silver.


----------



## Gina88

_vee said:


> Hi, I just searched YouTube and I believe she has the same bag. However, her YSL logo looks quite shiny. Same with the other colours with silver hardware.




I see….yes, the YSL on this one is super shiny…thanks for the video. Maybe they made these bags in different hardware materials?


----------



## averagejoe

Gina88 said:


> I see….yes, the YSL on this one is super shiny…thanks for the video. Maybe they made these bags in different hardware materials?


Yes there are women's bags with shiny SHW and antiqued SHW, depending on the design. The SHW in the video is the silver that I don't want my bags to have because it is much flashier for YSL (which I associate with more antiqued and rocker looks), and shows scratches easily.


----------



## _vee

Gina88 said:


> I see….yes, the YSL on this one is super shiny…thanks for the video. Maybe they made these bags in different hardware materials?


No problem. As @averagejoe had mentioned, maybe yours is antiqued hardware. If you’d prefer it to be shiny it’s probably best to return


----------



## Gina88

_vee said:


> No problem. As @averagejoe had mentioned, maybe yours is antiqued hardware. If you’d prefer it to be shiny it’s probably best to return



Yes, I’ll decide tomorrow with daylight. Thank you again!!


----------



## michellefoo

hi ladies, any of you based in sydney australia? Can you please help a girl out?

I've got my eye on the cassandra mini nubuk bag, its beautiful 

can't get it online, it says 'find in store' and you have to be in their database to get one  please help!!


----------



## luvleeness

Gina88 said:


> Hi! I got today this grey medium envelope bag with silver hardware and the YSL logo is not shiny, it is kind of blurry, like slightly oxidized. The hardware of the top is also not shiny. Is this normal for silver hardware? Thanks in advance for your help, I am not sure if I should return it


The silver hardware of the petrol green mini camera bag i got from the ysl sale is like yours. A bit rustic, not shiny. The gold hardware of the burgundy becky also has a similar finish. I think this is the style of the season or batch. Best to check with ysl for clarity on metal types.


----------



## HavPlenty

luvleeness said:


> The beauties have arrived straight from Italy.  definitely keeping the becky and contemplating between the polka and petrol green. Hmm....
> 
> View attachment 5106232


Wowza! You hit the jackpot! Love the Mini Lou.


----------



## HavPlenty

nycmeeb said:


> So happy I managed to snag these leather espadrilles included in the sale, they were the last pair in my city and happened to be in my size! The color is supposed to be navy but it honestly looks black, it's so dark. I don't mind though because black is easier to pair with outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5106823


Oh my God I wanted these in black! I'm drooling, lol.


----------



## ForeverE

michellefoo said:


> hi ladies, any of you based in sydney australia? Can you please help a girl out?
> 
> I've got my eye on the cassandra mini nubuk bag, its beautiful
> 
> can't get it online, it says 'find in store' and you have to be in their database to get one  please help!!



That bag is sold out here in the US. However the outlet in Canada has a few Cassandra bags in different colors. Call and see if they will ship to you.


----------



## luvleeness

HavPlenty said:


> Wowza! You hit the jackpot! Love the Mini Lou.


It sure feels like it, especially after having to return 4 defective wallets from the Saks sale.


----------



## landers379

Does anyone have a contact at the outlet in South Florida? If so, please PM me their contact


----------



## Jay 45

landers379 said:


> Does anyone have a contact at the outlet in South Florida? If so, please PM me their contact


If you are referring to Sawgrass, in my experience they are great there if you just call the store direct.


----------



## luvleeness

Hi guys. Please accept my sincerest apologies for my oversight. I did not realize private selling isn't permitted. Never done so before either. Really sorry.   This is a valuable thread for sharing information on boutique and retailer sales, from which many of us have benefited. Really appreciate the announcements and updates. Lesson learned. Happy shopping.


----------



## Moxisox

Farfetch has YSL on sale right now. You’ll need to sign into your account to see it though.


----------



## similarmindz

Moxisox said:


> Farfetch has YSL on sale right now. You’ll need to sign into your account to see it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108693


Hi there, I just created an account for far fetched but I don't see the sale  listed. Could you please check if there are any wallets? Thank you!


----------



## Moxisox

similarmindz said:


> Hi there, I just created an account for far fetched but I don't see the sale  listed. Could you please check if there are any wallets? Thank you!


I just checked and didn’t see any SLG’s included in the sale at all. They are mostly Becky, Niki, Kate, and Cassandra bags, and various tote styles.


----------



## similarmindz

Moxisox said:


> I just checked and didn’t see any SLG’s included in the sale at all. They are mostly Becky, Niki, Kate, and Cassandra bags, and various tote styles.


Thanks girl!


----------



## luvleeness

Moxisox said:


> I just checked and didn’t see any SLG’s included in the sale at all. They are mostly Becky, Niki, Kate, and Cassandra bags, and various tote styles.


Thank you for the update. I'm looking for a wallet too but saw only 2 items.  the sale might be different for each one.


----------



## dazedreamer

Moxisox said:


> Farfetch has YSL on sale right now. You’ll need to sign into your account to see it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108693


i just signed up a Farfetch account but dont see the sale..do we need to have spent a certain amount before qualifying for the sale?
Thank you


----------



## Moxisox

dazedreamer said:


> i just signed up a Farfetch account but dont see the sale..do we need to have spent a certain amount before qualifying for the sale?
> Thank you


I‘m not sure, but it does seem like they are requiring a previous purchase to have been made. I ‘m only a silver member, so that may be the prereq.


----------



## trissy15

Hi everyone! I purchased the round bag in Pebble from the YSL sale. I’m not a fan of the size. Is anyone looking to purchase this item?


----------



## Jay 45

trissy15 said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased the round bag in Pebble from the YSL sale. I’m not a fan of the size. Is anyone looking to purchase this item?


Hi, I do not believe sales are permitted on here but wanted to say I bought the same and love it! Gorgeous color. It is deceiving how much it fits!


----------



## pistache345

Jay 45 said:


> Hi, I do not believe sales are permitted on here but wanted to say I bought the same and love it! Gorgeous color. It is deceiving how much it fits!


Can you show how much it fits?! The shape is so unique!!


----------



## Jay 45

@pistache345, I will try and take a pic later but used that exact bag today and fit iphone in case, sunglasses, keys, lip gloss, several cards with half room to spare.


----------



## trissy15

Ah, thanks for letting me know. The bag is gorgeous and I love the color. I wanted to try something new with the shape. I think I just prefer the envelope style!



Jay 45 said:


> Hi, I do not believe sales are permitted on here but wanted to say I bought the same and love it! Gorgeous color. It is deceiving how much it fits!


----------



## SadiePearl1980

Hello, I did not read all of the posts but I have a question if anyone would please help with! I purchased a YSL camera bag at my birthday last year and then was bitten by the LV bug and sold it and purchased 5 LV bags since then. I am interested in getting a new YSL bag now again but I’m curious if the sale price I paid before is still possible. The Lou camera bag that is now $1350 I got for around $850 at saks with the $50 off every $200. Do they still do these sales and is YSL still included. Thanks!


----------



## similarmindz

Not sure if this is considered a sale, but Neiman Marcus is having a gift card event (50 for every 200 spent) - some YSl items are included!


----------



## similarmindz

Does anyone know if the outlets have recently received the compact trifold wallet or the compact uptown wallet? I haven’t had much luck with my outlet lately.
Also, is pale pink a discontinued/seasonal color? Do outlets receive past seasons colors? Thanks


----------



## Jay 45

SadiePearl1980 said:


> Hello, I did not read all of the posts but I have a question if anyone would please help with! I purchased a YSL camera bag at my birthday last year and then was bitten by the LV bug and sold it and purchased 5 LV bags since then. I am interested in getting a new YSL bag now again but I’m curious if the sale price I paid before is still possible. The Lou camera bag that is now $1350 I got for around $850 at saks with the $50 off every $200. Do they still do these sales and is YSL still included. Thanks!


Yes - Saks still does a lot of promotions like this!


----------



## nsriva

FYI ssense has the taupe toy loulou at the old price  for anyone looking!


----------



## nycmeeb

similarmindz said:


> Does anyone know if the outlets have recently received the compact trifold wallet or the compact uptown wallet? I haven’t had much luck with my outlet lately.
> Also, is pale pink a discontinued/seasonal color? Do outlets receive past seasons colors? Thanks



not an outlet but I saw it included in the Neiman Marcus gift card promo going on right now


----------



## luxsal

luvleeness said:


> The beauties have arrived straight from Italy.  definitely keeping the becky and contemplating between the polka and petrol green. Hmm....
> 
> View attachment 5106232


Hi! Beautiful collection! How was the process from getting it shipped from Italy? I am looking into getting a bag as well but nervous about the custom duties. TY!


----------



## luvleeness

salal04 said:


> Hi! Beautiful collection! How was the process from getting it shipped from Italy? I am looking into getting a bag as well but nervous about the custom duties. TY!


Thank you.  I paid everything upfront. From Italy to Canada, the items took 3 business days to arrive by FedEx. The quickest shipping I've experienced. Very impressive. Signature was required.


----------



## luvleeness

similarmindz said:


> Does anyone know if the outlets have recently received the compact trifold wallet or the compact uptown wallet? I haven’t had much luck with my outlet lately.
> Also, is pale pink a discontinued/seasonal color? Do outlets receive past seasons colors? Thanks


The Toronto outlet had it in light pink/nude color a week or so ago at CA$575 I believe. There was only 1 and may have already sold out. Learned about it from @mahwishysl Instagram account.


----------



## similarmindz

luvleeness said:


> The Toronto outlet had it in light pink/nude color a week or so ago at CA$575 I believe. There was only 1 and may have already sold out. Learned about it from @mahwishysl Instagram account.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## luvleeness

similarmindz said:


> Thank you ❤️


My pleasure.


----------



## ibredior

So I got a Mini Lou during Neiman's last gift card event in April and I'm curious to know if anyone else has received their Gift card yet?


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

ibredior said:


> So I got a Mini Lou during Neiman's last gift card event in April and I'm curious to know if anyone else has received their Gift card yet?


I think it takes 2 months.  You can reply to your order or delivery confirmation email with the question.  I've experienced quick customer service response. HTH!


----------



## Mara67

Does anyone has an SA contact at bicester? Thanks


----------



## RosiePenners

If you whatsapp them, someone will respond and will send you photos of what’s in stock.


----------



## luxsal

RosiePenners said:


> If you whatsapp them, someone will respond and will send you photos of what’s in stock.


Do you know if they ship to USA?


----------



## Mara67

RosiePenners said:


> If you whatsapp them, someone will respond and will send you photos of what’s in stock.


I’ve added the number that i found on bicester village website but they don’t have whatsapp, does someone have a SA contact? Thanks


----------



## RosiePenners

Mara67 said:


> I’ve added the number that i found on bicester village website but they don’t have whatsapp, does someone have a SA contact? Thanks


Go to the Personal Shopping part of the site and you see the link. There is no function to speak to an SA for YSL.


----------



## RosiePenners

salal04 said:


> Do you know if they ship to USA?


Good question, I don’t know but definitely check with them. Find the Personal Shopping section on the site and use the link to send them a message.


----------



## Mara67

RosiePenners said:


> Go to the Personal Shopping part of the site and you see the link. There is no function to speak to an SA for YSL.
> 
> View attachment 5121048


Thank you so much!


----------



## luxsal

RosiePenners said:


> Good question, I don’t know but definitely check with them. Find the Personal Shopping section on the site and use the link to send them a message.


Only UK. No shipping to USA


----------



## RosiePenners

Mara67 said:


> Thank you so much!


A couple of weeks ago I was looking for a Niki bag but all they had in stock were WOC. They do have other lines though and  quite a few SLGs.


----------



## nicolethenerd

SadiePearl1980 said:


> Hello, I did not read all of the posts but I have a question if anyone would please help with! I purchased a YSL camera bag at my birthday last year and then was bitten by the LV bug and sold it and purchased 5 LV bags since then. I am interested in getting a new YSL bag now again but I’m curious if the sale price I paid before is still possible. The Lou camera bag that is now $1350 I got for around $850 at saks with the $50 off every $200. Do they still do these sales and is YSL still included. Thanks!



SadiePearl1980, how did you get it for $850? With a $50 off every $200 promo, that would be $1050, and even with 10% cashback (which is the max I've seen on Rakuten, ShopStyle, etc) that would still be $945. I ask because I've been watching this bag for a while (pretty much since I missed the last Saks 50 off 200 sale in April!) and I haven't seen any deals that even come close.


----------



## luvleeness

Fashionphile is doing a 20%-off sale on neutrals. Includes a dark beige woc. https://www.fashionphile.com/p/sain...3productURL)=%%&utm_id=28659&sfmc_id=15782666


----------



## Opal Libra

Also found a medium LouLou in light brown with SHW! SHW seems so hard to find right now!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/saint-laurent-calfskin-y-quilted-medium-loulou-monogram-chain-satchel-light-brown-692100


----------



## citybaglady

Ruelala.com has several YSL bags for sale


			https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/collection/181315/356853/?dsi=BTQ-1925756497--812b8821-29cc-49bb-8ddb-698301ccfffc&lsi=57184f0d-b6fa-437b-8bd6-d44cef29b2d1&page=1&brand=Saint+Laurent&hideSoldOut=false


----------



## ec226

Hey ladies. So I bought ordered a Monogram Saint Laurent Matelassé Chain Wallet in the medium/larger size for a bit under 1400. Retail is 1550 plus nyc tax which is like 1650 in most sites. Was wondering if its a good or bad price? Wish I knew about this forum before I ordered. It seems like I missed all the sales that happened in may/june. Do you think I should cancel and wait? If so, what is a good time? If anyone also have good deal for small or large woc, I would be interested to take a look.


----------



## chibitenshi

If anyone has access to the SSENSE private sale, there are some pretty good discounts on YSL bags & accessories. Bags: lots of uptown clutches, small envelope bags, Lou bags, ONE green small loulou puffer at 27% off. SLGs: classic cardholders, fragments cardholder, classic monogramme wallets.


----------



## nicolethenerd

Is there a private sale link you could share? If not, would you be willing to check the price of the Lou camera bag with black hardware for me (https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...MInp_it5fR8QIVWWxvBB1GPwPnEAQYBCABEgIqxvD_BwE) ? I just bought it from Ssense - I wonder if it's on sale now if they'd be willing to price adjust.


----------



## chibitenshi

nicolethenerd said:


> Is there a private sale link you could share? If not, would you be willing to check the price of the Lou camera bag with black hardware for me (https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...MInp_it5fR8QIVWWxvBB1GPwPnEAQYBCABEgIqxvD_BwE) ? I just bought it from Ssense - I wonder if it's on sale now if they'd be willing to price adjust.


Here is the (Canadian) link for bags: https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/sale/designers/saint-laurent/bags?private-sale=1

I don't see the black Lou camera bag w/ black h/w in the sale. There's a khaki for 20% off and grey for 17% off, both with gold h/w.


----------



## engsmml

chibitenshi said:


> Here is the (Canadian) link for bags: https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/sale/designers/saint-laurent/bags?private-sale=1
> 
> I don't see the black Lou camera bag w/ black h/w in the sale. There's a khaki for 20% off and grey for 17% off, both with gold h/w.


This link doesn’t work for me. Do we need some kind of access to the private sale?


----------



## chibitenshi

engsmml said:


> This link doesn’t work for me. Do we need some kind of access to the private sale?


Yes unfortunately you have to have made a purchase with them previously for access (but I'm not clear on the specifics, like timing, spend threshold, etc).


----------



## citybaglady

Jonas hop has a black small loulou with gold hardware for $1599.99






						Saint Laurent Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag
					

Shop for Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## monsoonmadness

citybaglady said:


> Jonas hop has a black small loulou with gold hardware for $1599.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Shop for Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jomashop.com



isjomashop reliable? Haven’t heard of them before


----------



## DS2006

monsoonmadness said:


> isjomashop reliable? Haven’t heard of them before


I've heard of people buying watches there. I didn't even know they sell purses! Looks like they have a return policy, so I'd consider trying it if they had what I wanted. Unfortunately, that LouLou has gold hardware and I might have tried it if it had silver! There's a beautiful envelope bag with gold hw, too!  The one thing I don't like is that it doesn't talk about condition.


----------



## HavPlenty

monsoonmadness said:


> isjomashop reliable? Haven’t heard of them before


I bought 2 bags from them and 2 pair of shoes around black friday last year. I bought that same small black loulou from them. I had no issues.


----------



## HavPlenty

DS2006 said:


> I've heard of people buying watches there. I didn't even know they sell purses! Looks like they have a return policy, so I'd consider trying it if they had what I wanted. Unfortunately, that LouLou has gold hardware and I might have tried it if it had silver! There's a beautiful envelope bag with gold hw, too!  The one thing I don't like is that it doesn't talk about condition.


My bags were brand new.


----------



## citybaglady

monsoonmadness said:


> isjomashop reliable? Haven’t heard of them before


I’ve purchased a toy lou lou and a camera bag from jomashop. Both were in pristine condition, with all the original wrapping. The toy lou lou came with the box, dust bag and authenticity cards. The camera bag came with dust bag and cards, no box.


----------



## citybaglady

Ssense.com has plenty of ysl in their private sale, they added more stuff


----------



## citybaglady

More pics


----------



## citybaglady

Envelope bags


----------



## bluebird03

How do you access the private sale?


----------



## thundercloud

nicolethenerd said:


> SadiePearl1980, how did you get it for $850? With a $50 off every $200 promo, that would be $1050, and even with 10% cashback (which is the max I've seen on Rakuten, ShopStyle, etc) that would still be $945. I ask because I've been watching this bag for a while (pretty much since I missed the last Saks 50 off 200 sale in April!) and I haven't seen any deals that even come close.


I'm not SadiePearl, but I've purchased SL from Saks at 11%, 16%, & 18% cashback from Rakuten. The best deals seem to be in the Oct/Nov/Dec timeframe. Many times, those cashback percentages are only valid for 1 day (or less than 1 day) before they change.


----------



## trissy15

I need the all black envelope!



citybaglady said:


> Envelope bags


----------



## monsoonmadness

citybaglady said:


> More pics


I wonder when they will open it up to the public. I have bought from them but cannot access the sale site. ☹️


----------



## luvleeness

Saks is having an "up to $175 off" promotion that includes YSL, with code SUN21SF. It started July 12. There's quite a variety in terms of merchandise types: SLGs to bags, and apparel.  https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/c/handbags/saint-laurent?srule=featured_newest


----------



## hedkandi

The discontinued West Hollywood bag is available at outlet stores. Purchased the BH version for around US$1,495 plus tax at the SF (Livermore) Premium Outlets store.


----------



## poppypeaches

Does anyone know what the current stock is at the Toronto Premium Outlet? I’m looking for a small crossbody bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvleeness

poppypeaches said:


> Does anyone know what the current stock is at the Toronto Premium Outlet? I’m looking for a small crossbody bag. Thanks in advance!


i saw a mini lou camera bag in grey wrinkled leather and black aged hardware in a recent WhatsApp post. I think it was around $1300. I suggest you message #mahwishysl on instagram to be included in their WhatsApp notification group.


----------



## poppypeaches

luvleeness said:


> i saw a mini lou camera bag in grey wrinkled leather and black aged hardware in a recent WhatsApp post. I think it was around $1300. I suggest you message #mahwishysl on instagram to be included in their WhatsApp notification group.


Thanks so much! I sent her a request on Instagram. Hopefully she responds!


----------



## luvleeness

poppypeaches said:


> Thanks so much! I sent her a request on Instagram. Hopefully she responds!


Happy to help.


----------



## VSUVUS

Not sure if anyone here has used or heard of ShopThingLive…I’ve personally never bought anything from them (yet) but a friend has and currently they are posting A TON of YSL bags on their Insta Stories in CAD. I know they ship to US so US customers may be able to purchase them too ?


----------



## pistache345

citybaglady said:


> More pics


Oh my! I need that gray and taupe toy lou! If only I had access


----------



## Purse Chakra

The TJ Maxx designer-on-discount collection currently has a Loulou Quilted Toy Shoulder Bag, if that is of interest to anyone.


----------



## lyxxx035

I've been waiting for Saks to run a $ off promo but felt like I hit the longest stretch where they weren't offering anything! Finally caught one earlier this week and picked up this YSL long wallet. Saks was doing $175 off a $700 purchase, I had a $100 gift card and my Amex was running $100 off a Saks purchase of $500 or more. So ended up getting this wallet I've been wanting for a while for $370 vs retail price of $745 (pre-tax)! Also included a photo of my small YSL collection. Next on my wishlist is a Black Kate with GHW!


----------



## HavPlenty

lyxxx035 said:


> I've been waiting for Saks to run a $ off promo but felt like I hit the longest stretch where they weren't offering anything! Finally caught one earlier this week and picked up this YSL long wallet. Saks was doing $175 off a $700 purchase, I had a $100 gift card and my Amex was running $100 off a Saks purchase of $500 or more. So ended up getting this wallet I've been wanting for a while for $370 vs retail price of $745 (pre-tax)! Also included a photo of my small YSL collection. Next on my wishlist is a Black Kate with GHW!


Wow that's some discount! Wallet is beautiful.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Just went on SSense to see if they had the GG shoes in my size back in stock when I noticed the black with gold hardware mini Loulou puffer is now 25% off so I was able to snag it for $1238 before tax!


----------



## icecreampurselover

Hello! Been reading this forum and saw how helpful y'all were so just registered to ask a question and keep reading hehe - didn't even know there were more sales going on!

I recently bought a ysl monogram lacquer belt (0.8 width) from saks during their recent sale so got $75 off the $375 belt - with rakuten $291 total. Kind of annoyed that they sent the belt in a plastic bag without a box or dust bag because it reminds me of a doggy poop bag (I started watching youtube unboxing videos but many bought at ysl stores so can't tell if saks normally offers. I chatted with an agent and they said no but going to call them incase I can pick one up so I can store it when I don't use it lol). Anyways, just wanted to ask if anyone's seen this belt cheaper by any chance?

The belt is cute but I don't love it, I don't hate it so if there is a chance I can get it cheaper one day since I don't normally wear belts, might just return it. Thank you in advance!  And incase anyone wants to see, here's my little expensive poop bag hehe.....


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

icecreampurselover said:


> Hello! Been reading this forum and saw how helpful y'all were so just registered to ask a question and keep reading hehe - didn't even know there were more sales going on!
> 
> I recently bought a ysl monogram lacquer belt (0.8 width) from saks during their recent sale so got $75 off the $375 belt - with rakuten $291 total. Kind of annoyed that they sent the belt in a plastic bag without a box or dust bag because it reminds me of a doggy poop bag (I started watching youtube unboxing videos but many bought at ysl stores so can't tell if saks normally offers. I chatted with an agent and they said no but going to call them incase I can pick one up so I can store it when I don't use it lol). Anyways, just wanted to ask if anyone's seen this belt cheaper by any chance?
> 
> The belt is cute but I don't love it, I don't hate it so if there is a chance I can get it cheaper one day since I don't normally wear belts, might just return it. Thank you in advance!  And incase anyone wants to see, here's my little expensive poop bag hehe.....
> 
> View attachment 5140252


20% off is a good discount if it's a current style.  No amount of a discount is good if you're not going to wear/use the item.  I'm speaking from experience!  
The lack of dust bag and at least a Saks box shouldn't have happened.


----------



## reginaPhalange

SSENSE has the Toy LouLou marked down to $888 USD in Red and the Grey (Storm) is also back in stock


----------



## chilipepper_96

I’ve been trying to get the Saint Laurent Niki in black calf leather and silver hardware and the lowest price I can get it is from Farfetch with 10% off and credit card cash back. Does anyone know if this color combo has sales during Black Friday? There have been some gift card events since I’ve had my eye on this bag but it seems like the black and silver combo is not included or always out of stock.


----------



## donut33

Saks has a sale right now where you can redeem up to $700 in gift card from purchases and YSL is included! Code is JULY21SF but pretty sure it ends in a few hours (midnight 7/24)  I discovered it too late and not prepared to make any purchases last minute but hope someone gets to use the code!


----------



## lambbaby

does anyone have a contact from woodbury commons?


----------



## ggnyc

lambbaby said:


> does anyone have a contact from woodbury commons?


I don’t but I’m certainly very curious to know what they have there! I live about an hour away and considering going next week.


----------



## fashionista7

Do the LouLou medium bags ever go on sale Anywhere ?


----------



## HavPlenty

fashionista7 said:


> Do the LouLou medium bags ever go on sale Anywhere ?


You can get them at a discount at Saks I know for sure. It just depends on the color.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

fashionista7 said:


> Do the LouLou medium bags ever go on sale Anywhere ?


If you shop at SSENSE, I got a Medium LouLou in grey with GHW for a bit over $1700 just a few weeks ago.


----------



## DS2006

fashionista7 said:


> Do the LouLou medium bags ever go on sale Anywhere ?


 Saks and NM have gift card sales where you earn a gift card dependent on the amount you spend. Saks recently had an amount taken off the price such as if you spent $1000, you'd get $150 off, or something like that. You just have to check the sites often to come across the sales.


----------



## Moxisox

Jomashop has 3 puffers on sale right now. A blanc vintage, a red, and a dark green.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Jomashop has 3 puffers on sale right now. A blanc vintage, a red, and a dark green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156012
> View attachment 5156013
> 
> View attachment 5156009


omg why? I can't spend any money. ☹


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> omg why? I can't spend any money. ☹


I was thinking the same thing. They are such great deals, but I really shouldn’t.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> I was thinking the same thing. They are such great deals, but I really shouldn’t.


That red bag is calling my name


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> That red bag is calling my name


Is the Red one a small or medium. It’s hard to tell from the pic, but it says retail is $2,450 on that one, so I’m wondering if it’s a medium. Great deal if it is.


----------



## DS2006

Moxisox said:


> Is the Red one a small or medium. It’s hard to tell from the pic, but it says retail is $2,450 on that one, so I’m wondering if it’s a medium. Great deal if it is.


It must be medium due to the measurements.  I really prefer the size of the small puffer, unfortunately! This one is pretty large but a great deal!






						Saint Laurent Quilted Lambskin Puffer Small Shoulder Bag - Red
					

Shop for Quilted Lambskin Puffer Small Shoulder Bag - Red by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## Moxisox

DS2006 said:


> It must be medium due to the measurements.  I really prefer the size of the small puffer, unfortunately! This one is pretty large but a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Quilted Lambskin Puffer Small Shoulder Bag - Red
> 
> 
> Shop for Quilted Lambskin Puffer Small Shoulder Bag - Red by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jomashop.com


Oh bummer! I have the small puffer in black with SHW, and I love that size too. It’s a great bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Is the Red one a small or medium. It’s hard to tell from the pic, but it says retail is $2,450 on that one, so I’m wondering if it’s a medium. Great deal if it is.


It's the medium. Superb deal! I got my medium black silver from Jomashop around Black Friday. It was $1399. But I'm gonna have to pass. I really have enough bags for now.


----------



## stk

What's your thoughts on this fringe bag? So tempting!!!





						Saint Laurent Black Grace Small Fringed Hobo Bag In Black Suede
					

Shop for Black Grace Small Fringed Hobo Bag In Black Suede by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## citybaglady

There’s a medium college bag, black with silver hardwarre on ssense.com for $1838


----------



## monkielinh1

Ok so I am itching to get another one of the YSL bags on my wishlist (even though just got my first not too long ago, a lou camera bag and waiting for delivery of my toy loulou  ) but I don't want to do it without getting a deal of some sort. Anyone notice any small loulous at a discount in the dark beige or storm with GHW? Or a mini or small puffer? When is the next big sale and where? I'm still a ysl newbie. Please share your deal finds! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roe

My SA just got this beauty in. I cant get it. Let me know of anyone is interested for SA information


----------



## VancouverLady

Roe said:


> My SA just got this beauty in. I cant get it. Let me know of anyone is interested for SA information


Love!  Is this the small or medium?  I really wanted the toy, but it sold out in Canada before I was able to get my hands on it!


----------



## Roe

VancouverLady said:


> Love!  Is this the small or medium?  I really wanted the toy, but it sold out in Canada before I was able to get my hands on it!


Small .But looks like the medium. Yes. Here in US I think its hard to get as well


----------



## VancouverLady

Roe said:


> Small .But looks like the medium. Yes. Here in US I think its hard to get as well


Thank you!  The small is a good size on you!  Even if you don't get it...!


----------



## totally

Seems like a lot of Toy Loulous are at the old price on SSENSE? Prices in CAD.


----------



## valxim123

Just FYI Costco online has the small loulou with SHW for $1399, just ordered it


----------



## Opal Libra

I just checked re Costco & can't find it.


----------



## valxim123

Opal Libra said:


> I just checked re Costco & can't find it.


It only lasted for maybe 20-30 mins. I was going to want until November-December sales at Saks but this offer was too good to pass, just try to check Costco every day and it might appear again


----------



## HavPlenty

valxim123 said:


> It only lasted for maybe 20-30 mins. I was going to want until November-December sales at Saks but this offer was too good to pass, just try to check Costco every day and it might appear again


Yeah the nice bags don't last long.


----------



## waltems

Saks is having a gift card promotion right now...I've been looking for the Niki on sale forever and decided to just bite the bullet and get the $450 gift card with purchase from Saks and put it towards another bag   very excited to get my Niki in storm!  (My husband told me I have too many black bags).


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

waltems said:


> Saks is having a gift card promotion right now...I've been looking for the Niki on sale forever and decided to just bite the bullet and get the $450 gift card with purchase from Saks and put it towards another bag   very excited to get my Niki in storm!  (My husband told me I have too many black bags).


Good deal.  Enjoy!


----------



## chilipepper_96

waltems said:


> Saks is having a gift card promotion right now...I've been looking for the Niki on sale forever and decided to just bite the bullet and get the $450 gift card with purchase from Saks and put it towards another bag   very excited to get my Niki in storm!  (My husband told me I have too many black bags).


Yay! Niki twins! Storm is such a pretty color.


----------



## chilipepper_96

Black medium niki at costco.com for 1499


----------



## waltems

chilipepper_96 said:


> Yay! Niki twins! Storm is such a pretty color.


I just got it yesterday and I'm in love.  It's so much bigger then what I'm used to but I like having that room!


----------



## Mallowbites

Darn, I just missed a Costco deal? I really need to stay vigilant on it. I got a toy loulou and my mother decided she wanted to get on the loulou train too. Hunting for a SHW black small loulou. Hoping a deal comes up soon somewhere for her.


----------



## chilipepper_96

There are medium black Nikis in the crinkled leather for 1499 in the costco handbag section online. I just snagged one.


----------



## chilipepper_96

Mallowbites said:


> Darn, I just missed a Costco deal? I really need to stay vigilant on it. I got a toy loulou and my mother decided she wanted to get on the loulou train too. Hunting for a SHW black small loulou. Hoping a deal comes up soon somewhere for her.


There are small loulous in black with GHw and SHW on the Costco website rn.


----------



## eliseboudoir

Question about the Costco finds- have these been US only? Or does Canada get them too?


----------



## chilipepper_96

eliseboudoir said:


> Question about the Costco finds- have these been US only? Or does Canada get them too?


These were finds I found on the US Costco website. I’m not sure about Canada, sorry!


----------



## Mallowbites

chilipepper_96 said:


> There are small loulous in black with GHw and SHW on the Costco website rn.


Shoot I think I missed it again? Nothing pops up for me. Are you just checking here and there through the day(s)?


----------



## chilipepper_96

Mallowbites said:


> Shoot I think I missed it again? Nothing pops up for me. Are you just checking here and there through the day(s)?


Yes, I just refresh the handbag section on Costco.com every now and then. It’s really down to luck, since they seem to restock randomly.


----------



## brokebutclassy

when does saint Laurent have their sale?


----------



## chilipepper_96

Hey guys, I've posted previously about YSL bags at Costco, and I trust Costco with their excellent return policy, but has anyone gotten a fake from Costco? I don't think they'd knowingly sell fakes, but I guess you can't be too careful with a third party retailer.


----------



## valxim123

chilipepper_96 said:


> Hey guys, I've posted previously about YSL bags at Costco, and I trust Costco with their excellent return policy, but has anyone gotten a fake from Costco? I don't think they'd knowingly sell fakes, but I guess you can't be too careful with a third party retailer.


Im about to receive my YSL loulou in the next 2 days and first thing i will do is getting it authenticated, so i will update on that and i will also post som pics here


----------



## chilipepper_96

valxim123 said:


> Im about to receive my YSL loulou in the next 2 days and first thing i will do is getting it authenticated, so i will update on that and i will also post som pics here


I think I will do that as well.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Let’s stick closely to topic, discussing where we find great authentic YSL deals only. Discussing authenticity or other designers won’t be on topic.


----------



## mercurie

thanks for the clarification. I assumed since the post discussed YSL also, and the question of authentic YSL deals was of concern, it was appropriate. I look forward to seeing how chilipepper and valxim’s bags turn out!


----------



## Swanky

Lots of members have this thread on notifications so they can get notified with new sale info, so when there's chat or off topic posts, it's frustrating for them 
All good!


----------



## chilipepper_96

Medium niki bag in grey (the official name might be storm) on sale for $1647 on Gilt. https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...si=a99bc68b-31e5-47f3-809e-b34fefc7d42e&pos=2
Final sale though.


----------



## dazedreamer

Mara67 said:


> I’ve added the number that i found on bicester village website but they don’t have whatsapp, does someone have a SA contact? Thanks


Is bicester village an outlet store?


----------



## XoDena

Does the YSL online store ever have sales? I want to purchase a beige Lou camera bag. I’m in no rush so I can wait a few weeks if they’ll have an online holiday sale, just not sure if they do. Thanks


----------



## DS2006

For US members, Neiman Marcus is currently having a $600 gift card sale for a $2000 purchase with one clothing item and a purse. You seriously only have to buy a pair of underwear and then a purse and it counts! YSL is included in this offer. So if you buy a purse for $2k, then you only have to buy women's socks or underwear to qualify for the $600 gift card which they will send in several weeks. Without the clothing item, it would only be $300 for a $2k+ purse! So it's well worth spending $15 or so to get the full $600 card!  That is the highest card amount, but there are gift cards for several purchase price levels below that. The offer ends 9/23 at 10:00pm central time.



			https://www.neimanmarcus.com/category/popup/TGC_0918/TGC_0918.html?icid=XXXX_GH_XXXX_XXXX_XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX_SLXXXXXX_Tiered%20Gift%20Card%20091821


----------



## ccluver0416

DS2006 said:


> For US members, Neiman Marcus is currently having a $600 gift card sale for a $2000 purchase with one clothing item and a purse. You seriously only have to buy a pair of underwear and then a purse and it counts! YSL is included in this offer. So if you buy a purse for $2k, then you only have to buy women's socks or underwear to qualify for the $600 gift card which they will send in several weeks. Without the clothing item, it would only be $300 for a $2k+ purse! So it's well worth spending $15 or so to get the full $600 card!  That is the highest card amount, but there are gift cards for several purchase price levels below that. The offer ends 9/23 at 10:00pm central time.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/category/popup/TGC_0918/TGC_0918.html?icid=XXXX_GH_XXXX_XXXX_XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX_SLXXXXXX_Tiered%20Gift%20Card%20091821


I can confirm this as well! A lovely NM SA let me know about this promotion after I had my eyes on the YSL Medium Solferino handbag in the beige houndstooth tweed *heart eyes*. The bag itself was eligible for a $300 NM gift card. 
she recommended that I add a $28 dollar tank top to my order which made me eligible for a $600 NM gift card! such a good deal!!!


----------



## DS2006

ccluver0416 said:


> I can confirm this as well! A lovely NM SA let me know about this promotion after I had my eyes on the YSL Medium Solferino handbag in the beige houndstooth tweed *heart eyes*. The bag itself was eligible for a $300 NM gift card.
> she recommended that I add a $28 dollar tank top to my order which made me eligible for a $600 NM gift card! such a good deal!!!


Congrats! It really IS a great deal!  I am always watching NM because they have the best gift card sales on things that rarely go on sale! I am ordering a YSL bag, too!


----------



## eclecticorange

From today (9/22) until 9/24, Saks Fifth Avenue is doing their gift card promo! Works for many (incl. camera bag, envelope bag, some WOCs), but not all YSL handbags. 

Online & In-Stores
Online, use code SEP21SF at checkout

*$35 Promotional Gift Card* with your $250 purchase
*$75 Promotional Gift Card* with your $500 purchase
*$150 Promotional Gift Card* with your $1000 purchase
*$450 Promotional Gift Card* with your $2000 purchase
*$700 Promotional Gift Card* with your $3000 purchase


----------



## donut33

Has anyone from Canada purchased YSL through the Saks gift card promotion before? Does the gift card you receive work in Canadian Saks stores because I don’t think it works online for us? Also did you have to pay a lot of import duties? Help a girl out before this sale is over please


----------



## sunshine2021

Ssense (US) has toy loulou for $1160, is it a good deal?


----------



## TinyB

sunshine2021 said:


> Ssense (US) has toy loulou for $1160, is it a good deal?


It is! It's 290 off from its normal price


----------



## TinyB

These items are also on sale at Ssense


----------



## chilipepper_96

Saw the Niki bag on sale at ssense and came straight here: 
Also 12% back on topcashback!


----------



## chilipepper_96

Small loulou in black with SHW for 1670: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/black-small-loulou-bag/7808261
Super tempted by this, but I'll probably just sit on my hands so I don't get it.


----------



## chilipepper_96

chilipepper_96 said:


> Small loulou in black with SHW for 1670: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/black-small-loulou-bag/7808261
> Super tempted by this, but I'll probably just sit on my hands so I don't get it.


Has anyone in the US had to pay customs and import duties for items ordered from ssense that are over 800 dollars? This is a good deal but it won’t be if I have to pay hundreds in customs fees. What has your experience been like?


----------



## bagaholicpnw

chilipepper_96 said:


> Saw the Niki bag on sale at ssense and came straight here:
> Also 12% back on topcashback!
> View attachment 5206517


Thank you! I’m holding out for Fog or Storm in a medium but the black ones are a great deal!


----------



## Litsa

I see the full prices on ssence. Was this a sale that ended?


----------



## chilipepper_96

Litsa said:


> I see the full prices on ssence. Was this a sale that ended?


Lots of YSL bags were discounted, but there really was no indication that they had a sale. The bags were just priced lower for a few hours for some reason.


----------



## chilipepper_96

bagaholicpnw said:


> Thank you! I’m holding out for Fog or Storm in a medium but the black ones are a great deal!


Oooh, fog is the best color. So pretty.


----------



## TinyB

Litsa said:


> I see the full prices on ssence. Was this a sale that ended?


It seems like it ended unfortunately


----------



## Litsa

chilipepper_96 said:


> Lots of YSL bags were discounted, but there really was no indication that they had a sale. The bags were just priced lower for a few hours for some reason.


Ahh, wish I had caught it in time.


----------



## TinyB

Toy loulou in beige and black at 1160 at ssense


----------



## chilipepper_96

chilipepper_96 said:


> Saw the Niki bag on sale at ssense and came straight here:
> Also 12% back on topcashback!
> View attachment 5206517




This the black medium niki with SHW is on sale again at ssense.com


----------



## Hachikoorias

Hello.
Are the prices at ssense still discounted?saw a black lou camera bag at $1245.


----------



## TinyB

Hachikoorias said:


> Hello.
> Are the prices at ssense still discounted?saw a black lou camera bag at $1245.


It doesn't seem like the bag is discounted. Ssense only picks some bags and lists them with lower prices. Hence, not all of them went on sale


----------



## eliseboudoir

Yes! I nabbed the lou camera bag in black for $1245 Canadian dollars, usually $1750 




__





						Saint Laurent for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE Canada
					

Buy Saint Laurent clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in Canada. Shop the latest FW22 collection of Saint Laurent for Women on SSENSE.com. Find what you are looking for amongst our directional selection of designer fashion and luxury streetwear.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## missemarie33

Im in the USA does Sense include the prices of tax/duty for importing to usa in their price?


----------



## chilipepper_96

missemarie33 said:


> Im in the USA does Sense include the prices of tax/duty for importing to usa in their price?


Hi, I’m in the US and I just got my ssense order and I did have to pay sales tax. The final price you pay does not include any applicable customs and duties if you’re from the US afaik. Their customer service said I might be liable for customs and duties but I was not charged any when I picked up my package from the post office. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hachikoorias

Hello… aside from ssense, do YSL have sales from their website? If so do they normally have black friday deals? Thanks


----------



## missemarie33

chilipepper_96 said:


> Hi, I’m in the US and I just got my ssense order and I did have to pay sales tax. The final price you pay does not include any applicable customs and duties if you’re from the US afaik. Their customer service said I might be liable for customs and duties but I was not charged any when I picked up my package from the post office. Hope this helps.


This does help thank you. I know the tax can be as high as 20% on items valued at 800 or more but it’s not always charged, however I would prob assume it will be but hope for the best of i order there. Thanks again!


----------



## chilipepper_96

missemarie33 said:


> This does help thank you. I know the tax can be as high as 20% on items valued at 800 or more but it’s not always charged, however I would prob assume it will be but hope for the best of i order there. Thanks again!


No problem, and if you are on the hook for customs and duties the ssense customer service said you can reject the package and it will be returned to ssense. Not sure if there’s any paperwork you need to fill out, but that’s an option.


----------



## citybaglady

Ysl college bag on sale for $1488.88 at jomashop




__





						Saint Laurent Matelasse Leather College Medium Shoulder Bag
					

Shop for Matelasse Leather College Medium Shoulder Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## HavPlenty

citybaglady said:


> Ysl college bag on sale for $1488.88 at jomashop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Matelasse Leather College Medium Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Shop for Matelasse Leather College Medium Shoulder Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jomashop.com


LOL Already gone.


----------



## teepeechu

I was just on jomashop. They have red/ghw medium and mini puffer loulou on sale.  They also had a black/ghw medium loulou.


----------



## vial05

any black friday sales coming up for saint laurent? Thanks


----------



## MsMariee

missemarie33 said:


> Im in the USA does Sense include the prices of tax/duty for importing to usa in their price?


I too have purchased my lovely YSL from Ssense over $1.4K and I got lucky and I also was not charge a custom/ duty. But it can happen.


----------



## blank-box

Hachikoorias said:


> Hello.
> Are the prices at ssense still discounted?saw a black lou camera bag at $1245.


They would list the item twice - one in full price, another in discounted price. You’d have to scroll through the different options to find the discounted ones.


----------



## blank-box

chilipepper_96 said:


> Has anyone in the US had to pay customs and import duties for items ordered from ssense that are over 800 dollars? This is a good deal but it won’t be if I have to pay hundreds in customs fees. What has your experience been like?


I’ve purchased from them multiple times for over 800 dollars and only had to pay sales tax.


----------



## getconnected

Saks has a gift card event going on right now, tons of Saint Laurent bags are included!


----------



## Hachikoorias

can this be used for LV or Gucci? Or can the gift cards be used for LV or Gucci?


----------



## getconnected

Hachikoorias said:


> can this be used for LV or Gucci? Or can the gift cards be used for LV or Gucci?


No, they are both excluded. However, I believe the gift card you receive can be used towards those brands.


----------



## joheinous

I've been lusting after a suede LouLou. This is probably the best option to get one.


----------



## nycmeeb

joheinous said:


> I've been lusting after a suede LouLou. This is probably the best option to get one.


i've been eyeing suede loulous too! so freaking cute


----------



## Frugalfinds

Chaseaime just posted on Instagram that she heard Saint Laurent isn’t going to be doing sales any longer. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## keishapie1973

Frugalfinds said:


> Chaseaime just posted on Instagram that she heard Saint Laurent isn’t going to be doing sales any longer. Can anyone confirm?



I just read the same thing on Facebook. Someone said their SA said it. Apparently, they are no longer doing sales because they are getting the Chanel customers due to the frequent price increases.
I hope it isn’t true.


----------



## citybaglady

Ysl Lou camera bag for $899





						Saint Laurent White Lou Quilted-Effect Crossbody Bag
					

Shop for White Lou Quilted-Effect Crossbody Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## gbbeau

keishapie1973 said:


> I just read the same thing on Facebook. Someone said their SA said it. Apparently, they are no longer doing sales because they are getting the Chanel customers due to the frequent price increases.
> I hope it isn’t true.



Honestly, until they close their outlet stores, quitting sales isn't going to do much for them or their brand...
Regarding Chanel, isn't hard to understand why customers are making the move... YSL has better quality for a third of the cost of many Chanel bags. I just hope YSL understands why customers are making the move and doesn't follow Chanel's footsteps.


----------



## misseLaNeous

Frugalfinds said:


> Chaseaime just posted on Instagram that she heard Saint Laurent isn’t going to be doing sales any longer. Can anyone confirm?


In Canada, earlier this year the boutiques only did VIP invite only sale. I was just told by my SA they will not host any sales for fall. But I do wonder what does that mean for outlets. SSENSE had to also make their last YSL sale private but recently many scored marked down prices which were public.


----------



## nycmeeb

When they ran the last sale a few months ago, the SA at a standalone store (NYC) told me that it was invite only because too many people knew about it. She said they were trying to figure out how to do the sales moving forward, including possibly just getting rid of them


----------



## Coach Superfan

getconnected said:


> No, they are both excluded. However, I believe the gift card you receive can be used towards those brands.


Correct, I just chatted with a sales assoc online and specifically asked about this. They confirmed you can use it at leased boutiques.


----------



## Mara67

I saw that there is a ysl employee sale ( i think in france ) and there are a lot of things!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Much like the SAKS gift card promo, Neiman Marcus is doing one. It works out to be a better deal if you're only spending $1000-1999 but not as good as the Saks deal if you're spending $2000 or more.


----------



## chilipepper_96

keishapie1973 said:


> I just read the same thing on Facebook. Someone said their SA said it. Apparently, they are no longer doing sales because they are getting the Chanel customers due to the frequent price increases.
> I hope it isn’t true.



Does that mean Saks and Neimans may not do the 50 off every 200 spent up to 500 dollars off for YSL during black friday? If so, that would be a bummer. I've been waiting a long time for that sale.


----------



## luxsal

When do the NM GCs get delivered? Has anyone gotten the NM GC in a timely manner after buying a YSL bag? 
I tried getting through the Saks promo but had horrible experience. I tried checking out after 6 pm on 10/22 (last day of the promo). Amount was more than 2000 and I was getting only 200 dollars. I called/contacted CS three times and was told the third time that the gift card promo ended at 6 pm EST on 10/22. It seems it is modifiable by the company and  they change the conditions any time. I was so annoyed! Has anyone experienced it?


----------



## luxsal

chilipepper_96 said:


> Does that mean Saks and Neimans may not do the 50 off every 200 spent up to 500 dollars off for YSL during black friday? If so, that would be a bummer. I've been waiting a long time for that sale.


I have seen NM doing this event a lot more than Saks. Saks  doesnt so it as often. I believe this was the best promo that they had and it happens very few times in a year. It is quite random but usually occurs during the holiday season and then the spring. 
I heard NM is going bankrupt which is why they keep having this promo event. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## VSUVUS

ShopThing just announced they will be hosting a YSL sale. You can shop either through their app or from their IG story @shopthinglive 

Most items they've posted in the past all came with a box. Final Sale though!


----------



## keishapie1973

chilipepper_96 said:


> Does that mean Saks and Neimans may not do the 50 off every 200 spent up to 500 dollars off for YSL during black friday? If so, that would be a bummer. I've been waiting a long time for that sale.



I’m also waiting on this sale. I hope this was just false info…


----------



## Frugalfinds

salal04 said:


> When do the NM GCs get delivered? Has anyone gotten the NM GC in a timely manner after buying a YSL bag?
> I tried getting through the Saks promo but had horrible experience. I tried checking out after 6 pm on 10/22 (last day of the promo). Amount was more than 2000 and I was getting only 200 dollars. I called/contacted CS three times and was told the third time that the gift card promo ended at 6 pm EST on 10/22. It seems it is modifiable by the company and  they change the conditions any time. I was so annoyed! Has anyone experienced it?



Unless things have changed (I'm boycotting NM right now, but that's another story), NM emails the gift card, whereas Saks sends it with the item you ordered. NM gift cards usually take a looong time to get to you. So long that sometimes you have forgotten about it by the time you receive it.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Frugalfinds said:


> Unless things have changed (I'm boycotting NM right now, but that's another story), NM emails the gift card, whereas Saks sends it with the item you ordered. NM gift cards usually take a looong time to get to you. So long that sometimes you have forgotten about it by the time you receive it.


I bought some items a few months ago (late summer) during a GC event at NM and got the GC within the stated 6-8 weeks and even used it already on another order. I haven't had any issues with their GCs.


----------



## luxsal

Frugalfinds said:


> Unless things have changed (I'm boycotting NM right now, but that's another story), NM emails the gift card, whereas Saks sends it with the item you ordered. NM gift cards usually take a looong time to get to you. So long that sometimes you have forgotten about it by the time you receive it.


Would love to hear your story! Thank you! I am thinking of gettint the Kate bag before YSL stops being part of the promotions in the future. I really hope this wont be the case! :-O


----------



## citybaglady

Ysl toy Loulou puffer on sale at Jomashop.com





						Saint Laurent Ladies Loulou Puffer Toy Bag in Vinyle Shiny Red
					

Shop for Ladies Loulou Puffer Toy Bag in Vinyle Shiny Red by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## callmethey

citybaglady said:


> Ysl Lou camera bag for $899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent White Lou Quilted-Effect Crossbody Bag
> 
> 
> Shop for White Lou Quilted-Effect Crossbody Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jomashop.com


does Jomashop sell brand new or preloved items


----------



## keishapie1973

callmethey said:


> does Jomashop sell brand new or preloved items


Brand new. I’ve purchased a couple ysl bags from them. They came factory wrapped.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Coach Superfan said:


> Correct, I just chatted with a sales assoc online and specifically asked about this. They confirmed you can use it at leased boutiques.


So sals gift card can be used at LV or other leased boutiques in Saks? Thankyou


----------



## luxsal

MeBagaholic said:


> So sals gift card can be used at LV or other leased boutiques in Saks? Thankyou


Chanel yes but not sure about LV. I confirmed with my Saks Chanel SA


----------



## iskam.mnogo

It seems that prices on bags have gone up with about $200 on Saks website? But not on ysl.com? Am I mistaken?


----------



## missemarie33

iskam.mnogo said:


> It seems that prices on bags have gone up with about $200 on Saks website? But not on ysl.com? Am I mistaken?


yea im seeing the same thing, but I noticed the Saks website has only pre-orders so maybe the price reflects the new increase when these bags become available, whereas the ysl website has current offerings at the current price. Im not sure tho, that's just what ive noticed but I do see the difference your seeing.

edit to add, I am seeing they have the toy loulou for 100 more and that's not a pre-order so IDK, that throws off my pre-order theory.


----------



## Moxisox

iskam.mnogo said:


> It seems that prices on bags have gone up with about $200 on Saks website? But not on ysl.com? Am I mistaken?


Whenever this happens it means a price increase is on the horizon. Give it a week or two and the new prices will be reflected everywhere, including the YSL website. That puts the toy loulou at $1590, the mini Lou camera at 1490, and small puffer at 2490. Yikes.


----------



## keishapie1973

Yes, the increase will happen all around soon. I am glad I preordered a small LouLou through Neiman’s last week at the old price. Rakuten was 10% and I got a $500 gift card. Now, I feel like I got a super deal…


----------



## missemarie33

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, the increase will happen all around soon. I am glad I preordered a small LouLou through Neiman’s last week at the old price. Rakuten was 10% and I got a $500 gift card. Now, I feel like I got a super deal…


yes that sounds like an amazing deal! congrats! I feel like the recent price increases are starting to push me out of the market for both YSL and LV. I was thinking of rotating for something new but I will prob just hold on to what I have and be happy that I bought at insanely lower prices just a short while ago


----------



## SusaMu

Oh noooo! I just checked the Website of YSL in Germany, prices are now around 200 Euros more than last week


----------



## iskam.mnogo

SusaMu said:


> Oh noooo! I just checked the Website of YSL in Germany, prices are now around 200 Euros more than last week


That escalated fast. And this price increase is a substantial one for YSL.


----------



## bluebird03

Noticed the Toy Loulou is 1590 on the Nordstrom website for some colors!!


----------



## DS2006

NM still has the same price for my envelope bag as when I bought it in September. I really wish I had known about a price increase, because I would have bought another at the Oct GC event.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

DS2006 said:


> NM still has the same price for my envelope bag as when I bought it in September. I really wish I had known about a price increase, because I would have bought another at the Oct GC event.


Same.


----------



## DamierEbene

iskam.mnogo said:


> That escalated fast. And this price increase is a substantial one for YSL.


absolutely… the most drastic increase I can recall is the the small suede puffer: it went up by 350€…. insane. after the increase this June, which was only a little under 100€ .

YSL website was the first to show the prices in June and the other websites followed a couple days later. Assuming its the same now.
If you want something for the old price go to mytheresa, luisaviaroma or pret a porter. I‘ve done that… so glad I pulled the trigger when I saw the new prices


----------



## DS2006

Neiman Marcus prices still seem to be the same today. I just really hate to buy when there isn't a gift card event!!! The new price with a decent gift card is still a better deal than buying at full retail.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

DS2006 said:


> Neiman Marcus prices still seem to be the same today. I just really hate to buy when there isn't a gift card event!!! The new price with a decent gift card is still a better deal than buying at full retail.


scanned Nordstrom prices and noticed the medium loulou is up $100. However, none of the other bags I tend to stalk have gone up in price (for example; Niki bags, clutches, and wallets).


----------



## SusaMu

I just ordered a small Loulou Black at Browns. It was the last one. Price yesterday evening was 1,690 Euros, today it was 1,790 Euros. I got a 10% discount for new Customers and Amex has a 100 Euro cashback offer. So I paied 1,511 Euro instead the official ysl website price 1,850 Euro. Yesterday it would have been 1,400 but anyway, I‘m happy now.


----------



## chilipepper_96

bagaholicpnw said:


> scanned Nordstrom prices and noticed the medium loulou is up $100. However, none of the other bags I tend to stalk have gone up in price (for example; Niki bags, clutches, and wallets).


Hoping that the niki bags don’t increase since they aren’t as popular as the Lou Lous


----------



## pighero15

Just wondering if YSL will have their annual sale this November ?


----------



## RachelVerinder

chilipepper_96 said:


> Hoping that the niki bags don’t increase since they aren’t as popular as the Lou Lous


In Europe they have : baby Niki increased CHF 155.- or 140€


----------



## Frugalfinds

pighero15 said:


> Just wondering if YSL will have their annual sale this November ?



Someone posted in the forum that Saint Laurent isn't going to do sales (at least not publicly) anymore. I don't have an SL SA so I cannot verify.


----------



## nycmeeb

pighero15 said:


> Just wondering if YSL will have their annual sale this November ?


I would be shocked if they did, especially since they're been raising prices so aggressively this past year. Fingers crossed though!


----------



## JZ's Princess

Frugalfinds said:


> Someone posted in the forum that Saint Laurent isn't going to do sales (at least not publicly) anymore. I don't have an SL SA so I cannot verify.


Yes, my SA told me the same information.


----------



## aimworld

I think the Private sale is coming!!!

https://www.ysl.com/en-us/private-sales/women/leather-goods 


I noticed many rounds that when there will be the private sale, it will return the products.  If not, it will show the page error 

wait & see.


----------



## Carson123

Black/black toy loulou only $1,120 at selfridges. Current free shipping promo too



			https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/saint-laurent-loulou-toy-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag_118-2000644-467072DV7081000/?previewAttribute=BLACK%2FBLACK&cm_mmc=PLA-_-GoogleUS-_-WOMENS-_-SAINTLAURENT&POR=Y&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=na_na_pla-b_na_na_na_INT_USA-PLA-CATCHALL&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI17yHydaE9AIVjmxvBB2wrAvxEAQYByABEgLIF_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## iskam.mnogo

aimworld said:


> I think the Private sale is coming!!!
> 
> https://www.ysl.com/en-us/private-sales/women/leather-goods
> 
> 
> I noticed many rounds that when there will be the private sale, it will return the products.  If not, it will show the page error
> 
> wait & see.


Let's hope you are right!!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

BG is having a GC event. Lots of YSL included and from what I can tell the price increase is not in effect on their website yet.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

bagaholicpnw said:


> BG is having a GC event. Lots of YSL included and from what I can tell the price increase is not in effect on their website yet.


And just got a flyer from Saks. They will have another GC event going Nic 10-12. Promo code will be NOV21SF. $2000 gets you a $450 GC. $3000 is a $700 GC.


----------



## waltems

I have a $450 gc for Saks....was hoping they'd have some "sale" not another gc event.  Blah!


----------



## Kristen J.

JZ's Princess said:


> Yes, my SA told me the same information.


I just purchased an item in the pre-sale today but my SA mentioned that it was just for selected customers. Not sure if he was just making me feel better… lol


----------



## Hachikoorias

Kristen J. said:


> I just purchased an item in the pre-sale today but my SA mentioned that it was just for selected customers. Not sure if he was just making me feel better… lol


How did you purchase?


----------



## Kristen J.

Hachikoorias said:


> How did you purchase?


My SA sent me a link for me to complete the purchase. I usually get the pics of all items included in the sale.


----------



## JZ's Princess

Anyway we can get a sneak peek?lol


----------



## Hachikoorias

Would the sale be available to public?


----------



## landers379

Does anyone have an SA that could help me source this bag? SKU 809667011


----------



## luxsal

I have been eyeing this one particular bag at SAKs during this GC event but it is a pre-order every time I try. Which means it does not qualify for the GC. So annoying! It was also back ordered and no shipping until 5/2022 at Bergman but I wanted the bag sooner due to a vacation. Does anyone have any tips and tricks in scoring popular bags at these GC events? Sometimes, I feel like Saks is doing this on purpose


----------



## keishapie1973

salal04 said:


> I have been eyeing this one particular bag at SAKs during this GC event but it is a pre-order every time I try. Which means it does not qualify for the GC. So annoying! It was also back ordered and no shipping until 5/2022 at Bergman but I wanted the bag sooner due to a vacation. Does anyone have any tips and tricks in scoring popular bags at these GC events? Sometimes, I feel like Saks is doing this on purpose


I participated in Neiman’s last GC event. The bag I ordered is back ordered until May 2022 but I earned a gift card. I’ll get the gift card before the bag which is strange to me…

So, maybe you can order your bag at Neiman’s next event…


----------



## luxsal

keishapie1973 said:


> I participated in Neiman’s last GC event. The bag I ordered is back ordered until May 2022 but I earned a gift card. I’ll get the gift card before the bag which is strange to me…
> 
> So, maybe you can order your bag at Neiman’s next event…


I realized that I was trying the code today when the last day of the event was as yesterday. Well no wonder! Will try at NM GV event. I am sure there will be one soon. 
Did you get your bag shipped out yet? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## keishapie1973

salal04 said:


> I realized that I was trying the code today when the last day of the event was as yesterday. Well no wonder! Will try at NM GV event. I am sure there will be one soon.
> Did you get your bag shipped out yet?
> 
> Thanks so much!



No, but, I’m hoping it ships before May…


----------



## traxfever

Gift card even that includes Saint Laurent on Neiman Marcus. Can be doubled with a full price clothing item and a handbag


----------



## luxsal

keishapie1973 said:


> No, but, I’m hoping it ships before May…


Fingers crossed for both of us! I also ordered a bag at the NM GC event last night and it is back ordered until 5/2022. Got a tshirt along with it to get the Gc. Last time I ordered a back ordered item, it was actually shipped out within a week or so. But with the news of YSL price increase and everyone turning from Chanel to YSL, they might have low stock. 
Let’s hope for the best!


----------



## citybaglady

Ssense private sale has started, and they have a few ysl for sale


----------



## chilipepper_96

Ssense private sale


----------



## Hachikoorias

chilipepper_96 said:


> Ssense private sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251163
> View attachment 5251164
> View attachment 5251165
> View attachment 5251166


i am unable to see the sale price. Is that with a link?


----------



## chilipepper_96

Hachikoorias said:


> i am unable to see the sale price. Is that with a link?


These aren’t links, just screenshots. I believe if you have access to the private sale you’ll see a private sale tab after logging into your account.


----------



## Hachikoorias

chilipepper_96 said:


> These aren’t links, just screenshots. I believe if you have access to the private sale you’ll see a private sale tab after logging into your account.


Thanks! So maybe I don’t have access as I don’t see it in my profile.


----------



## keishapie1973

I’m hearing that the YSL private sale starts today. Would someone share the link once it’s received?


----------



## pighero15

farfetch is having price glitch everyone, I checked out some but not sure if they gonna cancel it. 
worth trying. Price is in AUD


----------



## keishapie1973

pighero15 said:


> farfetch is having price glitch everyone, I checked out some but not sure if they gonna cancel it.
> worth trying. Price is in AUD
> View attachment 5251477
> 
> View attachment 5251478
> 
> View attachment 5251479
> 
> View attachment 5251480
> 
> View attachment 5251483



Thanks. I just rushed over there. None of this prices are showing for me. Maybe it’s only on the AUD site…


----------



## pighero15

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks. I just rushed over there. None of this prices are showing for me. Maybe it’s only on the AUD site…



Sort from low to high, you will see a few left with the price error


----------



## Wpglyf

pighero15 said:


> Sort from low to high, you will see a few left with the price error


Were u able to order? I cannot see the glitch on CAD site but there were tons of ysl under 1k through aud site. I tried to order it through AU website but it wont let me check out using Cdn address 
A couple of college bag priced at 500aud


----------



## pighero15

Wpglyf said:


> Were u able to order? I cannot see the glitch on CAD site but there were tons of ysl under 1k through aud site. I tried to order it through AU website but it wont let me check out using Cdn address
> A couple of college bag priced at 500aud


Yes, i am able to check out a few. Now just waiting to see if they gonna cancel my orders


----------



## CCaddicted

I‘ve bought a few. 2 of them were canceld so far.


----------



## pighero15

I bought 6, 3 are in preparation. Im praying  now


----------



## Hachikoorias

I tried to order but my region chnaged to CAD on checkout


----------



## CCaddicted

pighero15 said:


> I bought 6, 3 are in preparation. Im praying  now


Me too  it would be Crazy to get the Bags for these prices!


----------



## kayleetravels

Damn sleeping and missing this


----------



## missemarie33

kayleetravels said:


> Damn sleeping and missing this


same, the one day I sleep in LOL


----------



## Coach Superfan

CCaddicted said:


> Me too  it would be Crazy to get the Bags for these prices!


haha, it's probably better we aren't able to get these bags at these prices. I would go too crazy and definitely end up overspending. anyone who successfully purchased and receives items from this sale, please keep us posted.


----------



## plk17

Is this still going on? I cant see it in USD


----------



## nicolethenerd

Yikes - the Lou camera bag just got a huge price increase - up to $1590 from $1450 for the black/black. And this is the second increase this year - this spring it was $1350! I'd been stalking this bag all year, hoping to get an awesome cashback + sale or gift card promo - but I just bit the bullet and bought it from Ssense, who still has it at the original $1350 price 
(https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...PXXZlIwx9W8jJlJoWPKkUft4TSBdu0UAaAmheEALw_wcB). I got 10% cashback from ShopStyle too - although today looks like they're only offering 3%.


----------



## Chanel0524

Farfetch canceled orders.


----------



## Hachikoorias

For those who have access, are you able to check if the Toy loulou or the lou camera bag has discount? Thanks!


----------



## CCaddicted

Okay, so I ordered 7 Bags. And 2 small LouLou‘s are on their Way to me! The other Orders were canceled.


----------



## missemarie33

CCaddicted said:


> Okay, so I ordered 7 Bags. And 2 small LouLou‘s are on their Way to me! The other Orders were canceled.


wow that's awesome!!! enjoy them! be sure to post them so we can live vicariously though you on this one!


----------



## Iana11

Jomashop has Niki Medium in Black vintage for $1812


----------



## chilipepper_96

Guys, idk if this is a bug or just an oversight on Lyst's part but it seems to think that Luisaviaroma's 40% off applies to YSL bags. I just ordered this one. I've never shopped with Lyst, but I've seen ppl say they're legit. The item is being shipped from Luisaviaroma. I'll keep ya'll posted if my order gets cancelled.


----------



## Iana11

chilipepper_96 said:


> Guys, idk if this is a bug or just an oversight on Lyst's part but it seems to think that Luisaviaroma's 40% off applies to YSL bags. I just ordered this one. I've never shopped with Lyst, but I've seen ppl say they're legit. The item is being shipped from Luisaviaroma. I'll keep ya'll posted if my order gets cancelled.
> View attachment 5253077


Didn’t work for me  code is not applicable


----------



## keishapie1973

chilipepper_96 said:


> Guys, idk if this is a bug or just an oversight on Lyst's part but it seems to think that Luisaviaroma's 40% off applies to YSL bags. I just ordered this one. I've never shopped with Lyst, but I've seen ppl say they're legit. The item is being shipped from Luisaviaroma. I'll keep ya'll posted if my order gets cancelled.
> View attachment 5253077



Yes, you got lucky. I tried a couple hours ago and it didn’t work. Thanks.


----------



## bkp0

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, you got lucky. I tried a couple hours ago and it didn’t work. Thanks.


code didn't work for me either


----------



## luxsal

Pls delete


----------



## sophialanda19

Hi! Does anyone happen to know when the YSL private sale/sale will be?


----------



## chilipepper_96

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, you got lucky. I tried a couple hours ago and it didn’t work. Thanks.


Lol nope, it was cancelled.


----------



## Iana11

Turns out it was the large Niki I got at Jomashop and not medium… trying to cancel my order now and back to frantically searching the web for sales… urgh


----------



## liacoco

sophialanda19 said:


> Hi! Does anyone happen to know when the YSL private sale/sale will be?



It's on now


----------



## Iana11

liacoco said:


> It's on now


Anyone have a link?


----------



## sam_jones

Someone posted this link the other day but the prices look like regular retail. not sure if the sale is only in store or there is a trick to getting online: https://www.ysl.com/en-us/private-sale


----------



## Iana11

I canceled my order at Jomashop. Large Niki is listed for $1849


----------



## Iana11

sam_jones said:


> Someone posted this link the other day but the prices look like regular retail. not sure if the sale is only in store or there is a trick to getting online: https://www.ysl.com/en-us/private-sale


Thank you. I wonder if there is a code for check out…


----------



## Steve_NoTravelNoLife

Does anyone know if you can stack the Neiman Marcus 15% promo code you get as new subscriber and also get the gift cards for items bought using the 15% off code? I was wishing to get 15% plus the $600 gift card.


----------



## luxsal

Iana11 said:


> Thank you. I wonder if there is a code for check out…


There is no code usually. The sale prices will be listed. 
I don’t see any sale prices either


----------



## Kristen J.

Iana11 said:


> Anyone have a link?


It should be on right now. I mentioned before that the private sale is happening at the stores and someone else posted the pics of the items available online.

Until last year, if you had the code you were able to purchase the sale items online: but this year you also needed to be selected, so while most of us won’t see the sale, selected customer were able to see them.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

aimworld said:


> I think the Private sale is coming!!!
> 
> https://www.ysl.com/en-us/private-sales/women/leather-goods
> 
> 
> I noticed many rounds that when there will be the private sale, it will return the products.  If not, it will show the page error
> 
> wait & see.


Thank you for link I tried but don’t see sale price. Does anyone know code you need to put in? Thank you!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Steve_NoTravelNoLife said:


> Does anyone know if you can stack the Neiman Marcus 15% promo code you get as new subscriber and also get the gift cards for items bought using the 15% off code? I was wishing to get 15% plus the $600 gift card.



15% doesn't apply to ysl. They used to apply to ysl, gucci, chloe...etc. but, they shut that down awhile ago  I've tried many times to make it work for ysl lol


----------



## Iana11

I am getting discouraged… none of the codes work for Saint Laurent.  should I pull the plug and pay full price or maybe something will come up in the next week or two?


----------



## kayleetravels

Iana11 said:


> I am getting discouraged… none of the codes work for Saint Laurent.  should I pull the plug and pay full price or maybe something will come up in the next week or two?


I was able to use code YTSOPHIE10 on Farfetch on a small loulou the other day. That’s better than none if you want to order from there.


----------



## thundercloud

For US based, Shopstyle has 12% cashback on Saks right now. That would hopefully save you on sales tax and a bit more. They're linked to Rakuten, but their cashback percentages differ from Rakuten.


----------



## Iana11

kayleetravels said:


> I was able to use code YTSOPHIE10 on Farfetch on a small loulou the other day. That’s better than none if you want to order from there.


Thank you so much!!!! This one actually works!


----------



## Iana11

thundercloud said:


> For US based, Shopstyle has 12% cashback on Saks right now. That would hopefully save you on sales tax and a bit more. They're linked to Rakuten, but their cashback percentages differ from Rakuten.


Thanks. I am in Canada so it doesn’t apply


----------



## Iana11

Do you think there will be sales on Black Friday that would apply to SL?


----------



## HavPlenty

Iana11 said:


> Do you think there will be sales on Black Friday that would apply to SL?


Not sure. I'm wondering the same thing. I know last year the deals were crazy. Saks had a great deal stacked with rakuten made savings as much as $600.00.


----------



## thundercloud

HavPlenty said:


> Not sure. I'm wondering the same thing. I know last year the deals were crazy. Saks had a great deal stacked with rakuten made savings as much as $600.00.


It seems like SL is being excluded now from Saks promos (all the ones I've seen recently), so I don't know that the deals will be as good as past years...


----------



## HavPlenty

thundercloud said:


> It seems like SL is being excluded now from Saks promos (all the ones I've seen recently), so I don't know that the deals will be as good as past years...


Oh well that sucks.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Any word on private sale for YSL? I’ve bought a clutch, a bag, and cardholder in 2021. I chatted online with a rep and they did not know if there would be sale and what the annual spend would be to garner an invitation. Hoping someone on here has better intel!


----------



## keishapie1973

bagaholicpnw said:


> Any word on private sale for YSL? I’ve bought a clutch, a bag, and cardholder in 2021. I chatted online with a rep and they did not know if there would be sale and what the annual spend would be to garner an invitation. Hoping someone on here has better intel!



The private sale has started. The link has been posted here but you won’t see the sale prices unless you were invited. Unfortunately…☹️


----------



## bagaholicpnw

keishapie1973 said:


> The private sale has started. The link has been posted here but you won’t see the sale prices unless you were invited. Unfortunately…☹


Wow. I wonder what the minimum spend was? Between this and the third price increase in a year…Hmmmm.


----------



## nera87

Anyone has the link for the ysl private sale- Canada? Thanks


----------



## Moxisox

I got an email yesterday from ssense that their sale starts tomorrow. Not sure if YSL is included, but there’s a decent chance it is.


----------



## luxsal

For those who purchased from Farfetch using the codes, how was your experience? I saw this YT video and its content and comments make me hesitant to buy a YSL bag:


----------



## Jiamin6369

salal04 said:


> For those who purchased from Farfetch using the codes, how was your experience? I saw this YT video and its content and comments make me hesitant to buy a YSL bag:




I just received my toy loulou from Farfetch last week.  The shipping was super fast and it was packaged very well.  I got a YSL box as well.  Maybe it depends on which vendor it’s coming from…


----------



## Hachikoorias

Is it better to buy at Ssense now or will they have deeper discounts later?


----------



## luxsal

Jiamin6369 said:


> I just received my toy loulou from Farfetch last week.  The shipping was super fast and it was packaged very well.  I got a YSL box as well.  Maybe it depends on which vendor it’s coming from…


Do you know where your bags were shipped from? Which location?


----------



## Moxisox

salal04 said:


> For those who purchased from Farfetch using the codes, how was your experience? I saw this YT video and its content and comments make me hesitant to buy a YSL bag:



I’ve never had any issues with Farfetch. The 2 YSL bags I bought through them had authenticity cards, etc. One bag came from Browns Fashions, and the other from The Webster. I always can find a 10% discount code to use when I buy from them too. How it’s packaged, etc is going to depend on which boutique it comes from.


----------



## Kayce

I ordered a YSL bag from Farfetch right before the price increase.  It came from the YSL store in NY and it looked like it was either worn and returned, or like it was a display piece.  All of the corners, including the flap, had noticeable wear marks, there were marks on the bottom, and the hardware was scratched.    Needless to say, I was super disappointed.  I have a larger version of the same bag and it was wrapped in protective foam when I purchased it.  This one was just loose in a dust bag.  Farfetch wouldn’t let me reorder another one for the same price, so I just sent it back.  I’m really going to think twice about reordering from them in the future.  I’ve had ok experiences with them in the past, but I’ve also received items that were just not in good condition.  I wonder if some of these boutiques use Farfetch to offload merch that they can’t move in their brick and mortar stores.  The NY YSL store should be ashamed for selling that bag in the first place.  



Jiamin6369 said:


> I just received my toy loulou from Farfetch last week.  The shipping was super fast and it was packaged very well.  I got a YSL box as well.  Maybe it depends on which vendor it’s coming from…


----------



## luxsal

Moxisox said:


> I’ve never had any issues with Farfetch. The 2 YSL bags I bought through them had authenticity cards, etc. One bag came from Browns Fashions, and the other from The Webster. I always can find a 10% discount code to use when I buy from them too. How it’s packaged, etc is going to depend on which boutique it comes from.





Kayce said:


> I ordered a YSL bag from Farfetch right before the price increase.  It came from the YSL store in NY and it looked like it was either worn and returned, or like it was a display piece.  All of the corners, including the flap, had noticeable wear marks, there were marks on the bottom, and the hardware was scratched.    Needless to say, I was super disappointed.  I have a larger version of the same bag and it was wrapped in protective foam when I purchased it.  This one was just loose in a dust bag.  Farfetch wouldn’t let me reorder another one for the same price, so I just sent it back.  I’m really going to think twice about reordering from them in the future.  I’ve had ok experiences with them in the past, but I’ve also received items that were just not in good condition.  I wonder if some of these boutiques use Farfetch to offload merch that they can’t move in their brick and mortar stores.  The NY YSL store should be ashamed for selling that bag in the first place.


Thank you both! I heard mixed things about farfetch when I researched. I am thinking of just taking a chance and order. I ordered from NM and it is back ordered until 5/2022 which is too long of a wait as I need the bag sooner.


----------



## Jiamin6369

Mine was from Tyrano Bahrain 



salal04 said:


> Do you know where your bags were shipped from? Which location?


----------



## elee12

Kayce said:


> I ordered a YSL bag from Farfetch right before the price increase.  It came from the YSL store in NY and it looked like it was either worn and returned, or like it was a display piece.  All of the corners, including the flap, had noticeable wear marks, there were marks on the bottom, and the hardware was scratched.    Needless to say, I was super disappointed.  I have a larger version of the same bag and it was wrapped in protective foam when I purchased it.  This one was just loose in a dust bag.  Farfetch wouldn’t let me reorder another one for the same price, so I just sent it back.  I’m really going to think twice about reordering from them in the future.  I’ve had ok experiences with them in the past, but I’ve also received items that were just not in good condition.  I wonder if some of these boutiques use Farfetch to offload merch that they can’t move in their brick and mortar stores.  The NY YSL store should be ashamed for selling that bag in the first place.



My Farfetch order is supposed to arrive tomorrow and was also sent from the NY YSL store.  I’ll have to see if mine was packaged and sent in the same condition as yours was.


----------



## elee12

My Farfetch order seemed pretty well packaged. No YSL box, but I think that’s pretty standard for some bags. The strap and tassel were wrapped in plastic, in the dust bag, and there was paper all around the sides and front of the dust bag to pad it against the box. The bag itself was stuffed and seemed very new and stiff and untouched. I’m pretty happy with it.


----------



## nikitax

Hi all!
I was invited to the private sale here in Mexico City , we can’t buy online so I went to the boutique. The handbags were 30% off. I snagged the last  Toy Loulou for 1,095 USD


I have my eyes on this pink sunset bag but it’s 38,000 MXN (around 1,880 USD) with discount .  Do you think it’s a good price  ? I’m thinking about the resell value . 
Thanks !




Thanks !


----------



## Steve_NoTravelNoLife

Bought the YSL Le 5 à 7 Hobo crema bag from Neiman Marcus during the gift card even last week. Was gonna get a $600 gift card because of buying clothing with a bag, but they of course canceled it blaming an error in their inventory. Just might buy from the YSL website directly or a third party if they have a sale. Such disappointment after waiting four days.


----------



## Moxisox

Steve_NoTravelNoLife said:


> Bought the YSL Le 5 à 7 Hobo crema bag from Neiman Marcus during the gift card even last week. Was gonna get a $600 gift card because of buying clothing with a bag, but they of course canceled it blaming an error in their inventory. Just might buy from the YSL website directly or a third party if they have a sale. Such disappointment after waiting four days.
> View attachment 5258012


That’s so frustrating when they do that.


----------



## luxsal

Steve_NoTravelNoLife said:


> Bought the YSL Le 5 à 7 Hobo crema bag from Neiman Marcus during the gift card even last week. Was gonna get a $600 gift card because of buying clothing with a bag, but they of course canceled it blaming an error in their inventory. Just might buy from the YSL website directly or a third party if they have a sale. Such disappointment after waiting four days.
> View attachment 5258012


That is very frustrating! I canceled my nm order myself. I couldn’t wait until 5/2022. I am glad I canceled rather than wait..


----------



## Steve_NoTravelNoLife

salal04 said:


> That is very frustrating! I canceled my nm order myself. I couldn’t wait until 5/2022. I am glad I canceled rather than wait..


I also would have also canceled my order if it said 5/2022 shipping, but NM is strange as they said same-day pick up when I ordered it, later that day it changed stores and my order was on hold. Is this normal for NM?


----------



## luxsal

Steve_NoTravelNoLife said:


> I also would have also canceled my order if it said 5/2022 shipping, but NM is strange as they said same-day pick up when I ordered it, later that day it changed stores and my order was on hold. Is this normal for NM?


 I am not sure. This is my first shopping for a YSL bag at NM but that doesn't sound good. You can call and ask them. Changing same day pick up to on hold sounds so shady TBH.


----------



## waltems

How do you find the private sale link?  When I click the link provided earlier it just takes me to the regular ysl.com and doesn't show private sale info at all. Is it over with?


----------



## lvr4shoes

waltems said:


> I have a $450 gc for Saks....was hoping they'd have some "sale" not another gc event.  Blah!


Same !


----------



## luxsal

waltems said:


> I have a $450 gc for Saks....was hoping they'd have some "sale" not another gc event.  Blah!


They have one going on now. Today is the last day but YSL is not included.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Saint Laurent is included in the one announced today, but it looks like it is a $75 gift card on a $150 purchase. So it is a good deal if you are only spending $150, but less good if you are spending $2000.


----------



## whtcldjd

citybaglady said:


> Ssense private sale has started, and they have a few ysl for sale





chilipepper_96 said:


> Ssense private sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251163
> View attachment 5251164
> View attachment 5251165
> View attachment 5251166


it's so weird. i have access to the private sale but i don't see any saint laurent bags or wallets. do you know if these bags are still available as part of the private sale? i have my eye on the toy tote and from your screenshots it is on sale.  thanks.


----------



## thundercloud

Frugalfinds said:


> Saint Laurent is included in the one announced today, but it looks like it is a $75 gift card on a $150 purchase. So it is a good deal if you are only spending $150, but less good if you are spending $2000.


Saks is also 15% cashback on Rakuten right now too.


----------



## chilipepper_96

whtcldjd said:


> it's so weird. i have access to the private sale but i don't see any saint laurent bags or wallets. do you know if these bags are still available as part of the private sale? i have my eye on the toy tote and from your screenshots it is on sale.  thanks.


Possibly they may have sold out.


----------



## joheinous

Does anyone know when the SAKS GC from October expires? I seem to remember it is Nov. 27th.


----------



## mixlv

I just bought the Niki Medium from Neiman Marcus using Rakuten 15% cash back.  Will get $360 towards the bag that is $2390 making the purchase around $2030 plus tax.  I got the black crinkled leather with silver hardware which was the exact one I was looking for.


----------



## Goobergumdrop

Saks is having another gift card event this weekend.  Up to $750 off.  YSL bags are included


----------



## mixlv

Goobergumdrop said:


> Saks is having another gift card event this weekend.  Up to $750 off.  YSL bags are included


And cash back through Rakuten!  I bought the Niki bag yesterday using Rakuten through Neiman Marcus and got $360 cash back.  But this Saks offer is even better!  Get a gift card for Saks AND cash back through Rakuten!   Don't leave money on the table my friends.


----------



## mewwwie

Does anyone know if Saks ships YSL purses with the box?
The few videos I have seen of unboxings just have it in the dust bag only.


----------



## Fashionique

mewwwie said:


> Does anyone know if Saks ships YSL purses with the box?
> The few videos I have seen of unboxings just have it in the dust bag only.


I’ve purchased 6 YSL bags from Saks over the years and none came with a YSL box, dust bag only. I recently purchased a YSL card holder from Saks (this past week) and it did come with the YSL box and dust bag.


----------



## EBronte

Hi, just wondering if anyone know if Rakuten will offer a good percent off (more than 10%) for SSENSE for Cyber Monday?   how was it last year?  
TIA


----------



## wongsw93

Goobergumdrop said:


> Saks is having another gift card event this weekend.  Up to $750 off.  YSL bags are included



Does the gift card actually expire on 1/1/2022?


----------



## mewwwie

wongsw93 said:


> Does the gift card actually expire on 1/1/2022?


I asked their customer service about it. They said yes also told me it's a physical gift card that ships with your order. Wondering if it's normal that Saks only gives gift card that is active for less than a month for their promotions


----------



## Goobergumdrop

wongsw93 said:


> Does the gift card actually expire on 1/1/2022?


I had no idea there was an expiration date on those gift cards.  Now it makes me think twice about hitting that purchase button


----------



## chilipepper_96

Saks off fifth has some YSL bags on sale! Saw some Kates and sunsets too.


----------



## kayleetravels

Goobergumdrop said:


> I had no idea there was an expiration date on those gift cards.  Now it makes me think twice about hitting that purchase button


Same here! Just realized NM gc event details say gc expires within 90 days. I’ll stick with 10% farfetch…


----------



## coldoldodd

chilipepper_96 said:


> Saks off fifth has some YSL bags on sale! Saw some Kates and sunsets too.


I was gonna post this as well! I ordered the Lou camera bag with 20% cash back via Rakuten, so it’ll be just $879.99. I’m very happy!


----------



## chilipepper_96

coldoldodd said:


> I was gonna post this as well! I ordered the Lou camera bag with 20% cash back via Rakuten, so it’ll be just $879.99. I’m very happy!


Yay! Such a good deal! I was tempted, but camera bags don't work for me. So glad you got yours.


----------



## Coach Superfan

chilipepper_96 said:


> Saks off fifth has some YSL bags on sale! Saw some Kates and sunsets too.


Aw man these might be out of stock. I did a search. Do you have the exact link you can provide?


----------



## chilipepper_96

Coach Superfan said:


> Aw man these might be out of stock. I did a search. Do you have the exact link you can provide?


Here you go https://www.saksoff5th.com/search?search-button=&q=saint+laurent+bag&lang=en_US


----------



## Coach Superfan

chilipepper_96 said:


> Here you go https://www.saksoff5th.com/search?search-button=&q=saint+laurent+bag&lang=en_US


I just see Kates now and a Sunset, but thanks for being so quick to reply! At least I had tried searching properly LOL


----------



## chilipepper_96

Coach Superfan said:


> I just see Kates now and a Sunset, but thanks for being so quick to reply! At least I had tried searching properly LOL


Haha no problem. When it comes to discounted YSL time is of the essence!


----------



## coldoldodd

Coach Superfan said:


> Aw man these might be out of stock. I did a search. Do you have the exact link you can provide?


I just did a search and saw that the Niki and Lou camera bags are gone. They still have some Kate bags...





						Saint Laurent Handbags | Saks OFF 5TH
					

Shop our amazing Saint Laurent Handbags collection at Saks OFF 5TH. Up to 70% OFF on Handbags designer collection, fast shipping & free returns in store!




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## Alebeth

coldoldodd said:


> I was gonna post this as well! I ordered the Lou camera bag with 20% cash back via Rakuten, so it’ll be just $879.99. I’m very happy!


Congratulations! What a great deal on a beautiful, classic bag. Just curious though about rakuten as I see only 15% cash back. May I ask how you got 20%? Thank you!


----------



## coldoldodd

Alebeth said:


> Congratulations! What a great deal on a beautiful, classic bag. Just curious though about rakuten as I see only 15% cash back. May I ask how you got 20%? Thank you!


I installed Rakuten plug-in on my web browser, and it just popped up as 20%. I can also see from my app now that the Saks Fifth Ave is 15%, and Saks OFF 5th is 20%. I’m not sure if everyone sees the same percentage in terms of the Rakuten cash back though.


----------



## Alebeth

coldoldodd said:


> I installed Rakuten plug-in on my web browser, and it just popped up as 20%. I can also see from my app now that the Saks Fifth Ave is 15%, and Saks OFF 5th is 20%. I’m not sure if everyone sees the same percentage in terms of the Rakuten cash back though.
> View attachment 5262093



That’s so interesting as I only see 15% on both Saks and Off 5th on my web browser. I’ll have to try your methods! Thanks so much! And congrats on your gorgeous bag again!


----------



## domates

mewwwie said:


> I asked their customer service about it. They said yes also told me it's a physical gift card that ships with your order. Wondering if it's normal that Saks only gives gift card that is active for less than a month for their promotions


mine actually is only valid from 12/13 to 12/19


----------



## applepear171

I’ve been eyeing the toy loulou for a long time but didn’t realize the prices have risen dramatically... super bummed when I found out when I was finally ready to get one.  Thanks to the tips everyone posted here I was able to get one for reasonable price... now I’m just super excited and counting down until the bag arrives!


----------



## lvr4shoes

Saint Laurent private sale at Saks going on now. If you have email alerts you can see a list of the items included.
Code : SAKSSALE


----------



## lvr4shoes




----------



## luxsal

lvr4shoes said:


> View attachment 5263288
> View attachment 5263289
> View attachment 5263290
> View attachment 5263291


I got this email too but it will not let me add items to cart and check out. Weird


----------



## lvr4shoes

Some shoes


----------



## lvr4shoes

salal04 said:


> I got this email too but it will not let me add items to cart and check out. Weird


Really? Interesting… I’m going to try

Update: It worked for me with the shoes except one size wouldn’t go into the cart.


----------



## luxsal

Ok now it does! But I was too late for the tote. It was already sold out.


----------



## Denial

Has anyone seen the Private Sale on Saintlaurent.com?


----------



## BettyLouboo

Denial said:


> Has anyone seen the Private Sale on Saintlaurent.com?


I think someone put a link last week. You can see the sale items but not the discounted prices too purchase unless you were invited.


----------



## luvleeness

BettyLouboo said:


> I think someone put a link last week. You can see the sale items but not the discounted prices too purchase unless you were invited.



thanks for sharing this info. from my experience, when you type "sale" in the search field, it brings up all sale items. Right now, I'm not seeing the discounted prices though but the items are there.  a few months ago, the private sale opened to the public for a day or so, i think and I managed to nab a lou mini camera bag and a small becky bag.


----------



## citybaglady

If anyone has access so ssense.com private sale, they just placed several ysl bags on sale: loulous, puffers, envelope bags, sac du jour, etc


----------



## mystic94

citybaglady said:


> If anyone has access so ssense.com private sale, they just placed several ysl bags on sale: loulous, puffers, envelope bags, sac du jour, etc


Do you have a link to it?


----------



## citybaglady

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/sale/designers/saint-laurent/bags?private-sale=1 

You have to log into your account though, I’m not sure if you’ll be able to see the sale if you don’t have an account


----------



## BettyLouboo

citybaglady said:


> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/sale/designers/saint-laurent/bags?private-sale=1
> 
> You have to log into your account though, I’m not sure if you’ll be able to see the sale if you don’t have an account


Logged in and still don't see anything. I guess you have to have a certain amount of purchase history to have access? I wonder when it will be open to the public. I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## mystic94

citybaglady said:


> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/sale/designers/saint-laurent/bags?private-sale=1
> 
> You have to log into your account though, I’m not sure if you’ll be able to see the sale if you don’t have an account


Thanks! I also checked when signed in and it didn't show up. Hope you found some good things on sale!


----------



## citybaglady

mystic94 said:


> Thanks! I also checked when signed in and it didn't show up. Hope you found some good things on sale!


Thanks, I realize that I don’t really need anything at the moment, I went a little crazy at their last private sale ( probably why I got the invite to this one, lol). I will try to take screen shots and post them in the morning.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Bloomies is having a private sale


----------



## nublux

is there a promo code?


----------



## BettyLouboo

nublux said:


> is there a promo code?


No the prices are shown. Here's the link. Not sure if it will work. https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...4701&mid=110007654&jb=12174&smtrctid=28031012


----------



## citybaglady

Here are some of the items on ssense private sale. I wasn’t able to capture everything, because there’s a lot of items.


----------



## citybaglady

Here are some slgs


----------



## citybaglady

More screenshots


----------



## HavPlenty

citybaglady said:


> Here are some of the items on ssense private sale. I wasn’t able to capture everything, because there’s a lot of items.


Now this is a sale.


----------



## Aahmee1

citybaglady said:


> More screenshots


Wow!!! If only they would open access to the public………


----------



## workshy_nancy

Aahmee1 said:


> Wow!!! If only they would open access to the public………


I know! The bag I want is on sale and I can't access it....


----------



## nublux

how do I access this sale ?


----------



## atoizzard5

Thanks for posting @citybaglady! I got a card holder. 

Sorry it’s not available to everyone! I did not have access to the private sale last year since I don’t shop often at SSENSE. This past spring I did buy a pair of boots that were on sale for $350 so I guess that purchase gave me access this year. I hope it opens up to everyone soon!


----------



## workshy_nancy

atoizzard5 said:


> Thanks for posting @citybaglady! I got a card holder.
> 
> Sorry it’s not available to everyone! I did not have access to the private sale last year since I don’t shop often at SSENSE. This past spring I did buy a pair of boots that were on sale for $350 so I guess that purchase gave me access this year. I hope it opens up to everyone soon!


Did you have to buy Saint Laurent to have access to the YSL private sale? I am eyeing something from Chloe and I wonder if this purchase will give me access to future YSL sales. Thank you!


----------



## atoizzard5

workshy_nancy said:


> Did you have to buy Saint Laurent to have access to the YSL private sale? I am eyeing something from Chloe and I wonder if this purchase will give me access to future YSL sales. Thank you!



No the boots I bought were not Saint Laurent. I haven’t bought any designer items from SSENSE, this is my first! Perhaps you can also ask customer service if you can get access right away after buying the Chloe item!


----------



## chilipepper_96

Providing another data point for SSense private sale access, I bought something from SSense a few months ago and I didn't end up keeping it. I still had early access. I was good and didn't buy anything although I was sorely tempted.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

chilipepper_96 said:


> Providing another data point for SSense private sale access, I bought something from SSense a few months ago and I didn't end up keeping it. I still had early access. I was good and didn't buy anything although I was sorely tempted.


You did better than I did. These are fantastic deals. I couldn’t resist the beige suede medium envelope bag. Thanks for the heads up @citybaglady! I did not get an email but was able access the sale when I logged in. I bought a YSL pouch earlier this year so must have qualified from that.


----------



## SumerR13

I have access to the Ssense sale right now for YSL because I’ve purchased from ssense before. I was waiting to buy a YSL bag until the new year however.. how often do these private sales happen? I haven’t purchased from the YSL website before so I wouldn’t get that one.


----------



## luxsal

Does anyone know if I return the item purchased through the GC event at Saks, the GC is cancelled as well? I wanted to buy a YSL bag. TIA!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

salal04 said:


> Does anyone know if I return the item purchased through the GC event at Saks, the GC is cancelled as well? I wanted to buy a YSL bag. TIA!


I’m sure it would be canceled. It would be spelled out in the T&C of the GC eligibility fine print.


----------



## whtcldjd

SumerR13 said:


> I have access to the Ssense sale right now for YSL because I’ve purchased from ssense before. I was waiting to buy a YSL bag until the new year however.. how often do these private sales happen? I haven’t purchased from the YSL website before so I wouldn’t get that one.


the ssense sales usually happen twice a year: 
1) around memorial day and 2) around black friday


----------



## whtcldjd

fwrd.com has a 15% off coupon code (SISTERSISTER15) and 5% cashback through shopstyle.
forward also has a 10% off code (FWRD10) if you have already used the 15% off code.

for anyone looking for the small loulou puffer, forward still has them at the old prices.  the small loulou puffer bags are $2150 instead of $2490 for beige, black w/ silver hardware, and black w/ gold hardware ,and $2250 instead of $2590 for black w/ black hardware.  i bought the black on black for $1912.50 + tax with the 15% off coupon.  then i got $95 cashback with shopstyle.  with the bag currently selling for $2590 at most stores, i am happy to have gotten it for under $2000 with taxes.


----------



## balthus

whtcldjd said:


> fwrd.com has a 15% off coupon code (SISTERSISTER15) and 5% cashback through shopstyle.
> forward also has a 10% off code (FWRD10) if you have already used the 15% off code.
> 
> for anyone looking for the small loulou puffer, forward still has them at the old prices.  the small loulou puffer bags are $2150 instead of $2490 for beige, black w/ silver hardware, and black w/ gold hardware ,and $2250 instead of $2590 for black w/ black hardware.  i bought the black on black for $1912.50 + tax with the 15% off coupon.  then i got $95 cashback with shopstyle.  with the bag currently selling for $2590 at most stores, i am happy to have gotten it for under $2000 with taxes.


Thanks but I can’t find the puffers for 2150 on feed.com? Is that the right site?  And do you have to go through checkout to enter sistersister15 to get the 15% off?  Thanks - trying to snag one!


----------



## whtcldjd

balthus said:


> Thanks but I can’t find the puffers for 2150 on feed.com? Is that the right site?  And do you have to go through checkout to enter sistersister15 to get the 15% off?  Thanks - trying to snag one!



i just checked and the puffers for $2150 seem to be sold out now.  





						Women's Search | Summer 2022 Collection | FWRD
					

Shop our latest styles of Search at FWRD with free 2-3 day shipping and returns, 30 day price match guarantee.




					www.fwrd.com
				




they do restock their supply and hopefully, the price will be the same.  after i bought the black on black, it went out of stock.  it was restocked a couple days later and it was still at the lower price.  

yes, you go through checkout and there is a place to enter "Promo Code" before you place the order.  good luck!


----------



## wrtau23

Does the SSense sale ever go public?


----------



## loriharvey

whtcldjd said:


> fwrd.com has a 15% off coupon code (SISTERSISTER15) and 5% cashback through shopstyle.
> forward also has a 10% off code (FWRD10) if you have already used the 15% off code.
> 
> for anyone looking for the small loulou puffer, forward still has them at the old prices.  the small loulou puffer bags are $2150 instead of $2490 for beige, black w/ silver hardware, and black w/ gold hardware ,and $2250 instead of $2590 for black w/ black hardware.  i bought the black on black for $1912.50 + tax with the 15% off coupon.  then i got $95 cashback with shopstyle.  with the bag currently selling for $2590 at most stores, i am happy to have gotten it for under $2000 with taxes.




Hi! Do you know when the last day for the sister sister coupon is?


----------



## newchanelchic

Hey guys...new to the YSL sub-forum and first post on tPF in ages! Found this thread while searching for YSL deals and sales. Thanks for sharing the SSENSE.com private sale info. Went on there, couldn't access the sale but found something else which I ordered. Called CS to ask if I could now be eligible for the private sale but was told only customers who had an order history prior to the sale's start date would be eligible. *shrugs* Ah well! Maybe next year


----------



## whtcldjd

loriharvey said:


> Hi! Do you know when the last day for the sister sister coupon is?


i do not know.  sorry.


----------



## Aahmee1

newchanelchic said:


> Hey guys...new to the YSL sub-forum and first post on tPF in ages! Found this thread while searching for YSL deals and sales. Thanks for sharing the SSENSE.com private sale info. Went on there, couldn't access the sale but found something else which I ordered. Called CS to ask if I could now be eligible for the private sale but was told only customers who had an order history prior to the sale's start date would be eligible. *shrugs* Ah well! Maybe next year


Thanks for sharing, had been wondering about that….


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Has anyone seen the black suede monogram toy shopping tote on sale?


----------



## justthepeonies

Does anyone know if exchanging for another of exact same item affects the promo gift card in any way? The bag I received looks a bit worn so I'd really like to exchange..


----------



## mystic94

justthepeonies said:


> Does anyone know if exchanging for another of exact same item affects the promo gift card in any way? The bag I received looks a bit worn so I'd really like to exchange..


Had the exact same question. Purchased a toy loulou from Neiman Marcus and it looked used…


----------



## luxsal

I am hearing of so many issues with bags purchased during sale. Either bags are back ordered until 2022 or they come in poor condition. I think it is best to stick with YSL website. This is what I think anyways..


----------



## keishapie1973

salal04 said:


> I am hearing of so many issues with bags purchased during sale. Either bags are back ordered until 2022 or they come in poor condition. I think it is best to stick with YSL website. This is what I think anyways..



I ordered during the last event and my bag was back ordered until May. I decided to cancel and order direct from YSL. I think I avoided some headaches even though I didn’t get a gift card…


----------



## luxsal

keishapie1973 said:


> I ordered during the last event and my bag was back ordered until May. I decided to cancel and order direct from YSL. I think I avoided some headaches even though I didn’t get a gift card…


I did the same but I am yet to order from YSL website. Unless if someone REALLY needs something else from Nm or Saks, the GC event is a waste tbh. It’s also weird how the same bag is in stock at YSL website but are back ordered or not in stock at NMs or Saks. This makes me wonder if these department stores get returned, display items which is why the condition of the bag is such a hit or miss. I have been eyeing these sales for so long! But never seemed to get the bag I want, the combination of color and hardware or the size. And hearing about the conditions, makes me thinks it’s just better to order from the website directly. Or can try outlet malls. Some outlet malls offer online shopping. I bought a Valentino bag through an Italian outlet mall. And I am in the US.  The customer service was amazing! But I didn’t hear back from a YSL outlet mall. I can keep pursuing… sorry for the long post!


----------



## joheinous

Okay, I must be one of the lucky ones. I ordered through NM.com during the gift card event, before the price increase. The small black LouLou with gold hardware was backordered until May 2022. I got an email asking if I was willing to wait and I said yes.  The bag  arrived early, this past week. It was factory wrapped, in a box, perfect! I'm surprised but thrilled it worked out. I imagine I won't hear/see the gift card part until after a number of weeks.


----------



## mommaoosh

joheinous said:


> Okay, I must be one of the lucky ones. I ordered through NM.com during the gift card event, before the price increase. The small black LouLou with gold hardware was backordered until May 2022. I got an email asking if I was willing to wait and I said yes.  The bag  arrived early, this past week. It was factory wrapped, in a box, perfect! I'm surprised but thrilled it worked out. I imagine I won't hear/see the gift card part until after a number of weeks.



Same here. I've bought two bags during the last two gift cards event and both were perfect. Now I have $1100 in gift cards to use towards another one! 

I've learned not to trust that in stock date. I cancelled my saffran puffer because it wasn't supposed to be in stock for two months. Next thing you know, it's in stock on the NM website. The one I cancelled was purchased during a gift card event. The reorder wasn't, so I lost out on a gift card.


----------



## balthus

I ordered what I thought was a black/silver medium Niki on saks.com last week w/GC promo and Rakuten cash back (great deal) however what was shipped was black/black - it was my error I missed reading black HW on the site.  I returned it next day and it's on it's way back.  It was in perfect condition and beautifully packages in a box (not YSL box but it had the YSL sticker).  I called a half dozen Saks stores and could not find a black/silver.  I called my local Neiman's and was told they had one and it like the Saks one was pre-increase.  My husband went to pick it up for me but when he got home it was large size.  It was in ok condition but no box and just stuck in a regular NM bag.  I called the salesperson the next day but he was off but the person I spoke with said just bring it in to exchange it.  I said I'd be in on Sunday (today) and to please hold a "fresh" black/silver medium for me and she said she would.  When I returned the large bag today, I was told they were sold out of the medium and that it is backordered.  I said I'd just wait until after New Year's and left.  I was annoyed.   I walked out into the mall to do some shopping.  I own some vintage YSL bags but nothing current but the Niki and puffer caught my eye recently.  All of a sudden I see a Saint Laurent boutique.    I must have walked past it many times but it was not on my radar.  I decided to go in and had a wonderful young man assist me and they had the black/silver medium Niki which I bought - at full price - no GC or rebate. The bag was impeccably packed in a Saint Laurent box with a back ribbon in a beautiful shopping bag.  I left feeling elated.  The little things do make a difference but I would have liked my $400 Saks GC and 10% cash back from the Saks/Rakuten purchase! Oh well.


----------



## Newbie2016

joheinous said:


> Okay, I must be one of the lucky ones. I ordered through NM.com during the gift card event, before the price increase. The small black LouLou with gold hardware was backordered until May 2022. I got an email asking if I was willing to wait and I said yes.  The bag  arrived early, this past week. It was factory wrapped, in a box, perfect! I'm surprised but thrilled it worked out. I imagine I won't hear/see the gift card part until after a number of weeks.



I got a mini puffer and also got one that was new and packaged very nicely...I have thankfully had mostly positive experiences with NM online.  Hope my luck continues...and others have success too!


----------



## brnicutie

salal04 said:


> I am hearing of so many issues with bags purchased during sale. Either bags are back ordered until 2022 or they come in poor condition. I think it is best to stick with YSL website. This is what I think anyways..


I totally agree with this. Plus, I've read that some people send back fakes as returns because they aren't trained to authenticate. I always worry about receiving a fake from department stores. I'd much rather purchase from YSL.


----------



## Histiocyte

saint laurent sale | SaksFifthAvenue
					

saint laurent sale | SaksFifthAvenue




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




Saks online has a few items for sale. Please use link above. (My first sale alert post).


----------



## mixlv

I bought a medium niki in the color storm from Nordstrom with in-store pick up.  When I picked it up that Nordstrom bag was squished and the Niki was half in and half out of the dust bag.  I took it home to have a good look at it and it had 2 pulled stitches on the back pocket so I returned it the next day.  I'll buy direct from the department store or the boutique but never online from a department store again.  This is not the first time I got a damaged YSL bag that was handled poorly from a department store.


----------



## justthepeonies

Sad to hear so many of us are having issues with these online purchases! I think I might wait until after the holiday rush to make the exchange... stock seems a bit iffy as well.


----------



## waltems

mommaoosh said:


> Same here. I've bought two bags during the last two gift cards event and both were perfect. Now I have $1100 in gift cards to use towards another one!
> 
> I've learned not to trust that in stock date. I cancelled my saffran puffer because it wasn't supposed to be in stock for two months. Next thing you know, it's in stock on the NM website. The one I cancelled was purchased during a gift card event. The reorder wasn't, so I lost out on a gift card.


Question, my GC had an expiration date on it, do yours?  I tried to order another bag using it and it wouldn't take it.


----------



## mommaoosh

waltems said:


> Question, my GC had an expiration date on it, do yours?  I tried to order another bag using it and it wouldn't take it.



Yes, I believe they expire 90 days after they're issued.


----------



## justthepeonies

Does anyone know when the saks promo gift card from November expires? I thought I read Jan 1 but wanted to check… haven’t gotten my physical card yet.


----------



## chilipepper_96

justthepeonies said:


> Does anyone know when the saks promo gift card from November expires? I thought I read Jan 1 but wanted to check… haven’t gotten my physical card yet.


I once did the gift card promo at saks and the card was mailed with my purchase. Did you not get your package yet?


----------



## justthepeonies

chilipepper_96 said:


> I once did the gift card promo at saks and the card was mailed with my purchase. Did you not get your package yet?


Got the bag but not the card! Card was shipped separately and it's been in limbo, sadly


----------



## Burberrygal65

How legit is Certtire? They have some pretty good sales going on but im nit sure if I should be buying from them or no! 
Looking to buy a med ysl loulou bag hopefully on sale!


----------



## HavPlenty

Burberrygal65 said:


> How legit is Certtire? They have some pretty good sales going on but im nit sure if I should be buying from them or no!
> Looking to buy a med ysl loulou bag hopefully on sale!


I bought some shoes from them. Their returns process is something. I was going to return the shoes but I had to wait for approval. I just decided to keep them. The price was fantastic.


----------



## Burberrygal65

Iana11 said:


> I canceled my order at Jomashop. Large Niki is listed for $1849


Hi. I looked up jomashop too and they have good pricing! Never shopped with them before! Are they legit??


----------



## Burberrygal65

HavPlenty said:


> I bought some shoes from them. Their returns process is something. I was going to return the shoes but I had to wait for approval. I just decided to keep them. The price was fantastic.


Thnks! Pricing is amazing but i was hesitant about the authenticity. I usually shop on farfetch or ssense. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Kamilaa

Hi! Any idea about YSL sales in europe?


----------



## keishapie1973

Burberrygal65 said:


> Hi. I looked up jomashop too and they have good pricing! Never shopped with them before! Are they legit??



Yes, I bought a few ysl bags from them. All authentic and factory wrapped…


----------



## Luxlover4ever

hi guys I am interested in purchasing YSL bag from NM or SAK. I heard hit and miss about promotion gift card . How does that work ? Will I get gift card right away with bags? Or how long do I have to wait to claim my promotion gift card ? Thanks


----------



## mommaoosh

Luxlover4ever said:


> hi guys I am interested in purchasing YSL bag from NM or SAK. I heard hit and miss about promotion gift card . How does that work ? Will I get gift card right away with bags? Or how long do I have to wait to claim my promotion gift card ? Thanks



I know with NM you have to wait 6-8 weeks for the card. Then you have 90 days to spend it. I've been trying so hard to be patient and only buy when they have the GC offers. I can use that towards another bag in a few months!


----------



## cartel

Luxlover4ever said:


> hi guys I am interested in purchasing YSL bag from NM or SAK. I heard hit and miss about promotion gift card . How does that work ? Will I get gift card right away with bags? Or how long do I have to wait to claim my promotion gift card ? Thanks


 Saks sends their cards with your order. The only caveat with their promo is that the gc expires within 1 month or so


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Merry Christmas to me! I love Saks sales.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Hello you guys maybe this is a stupid question to ask but it gonna be my first time trying to order things from ssense . I could not find place where I can apply a coupon discount code . Please enlighten me ! Thank you


----------



## Christofle

Luxlover4ever said:


> Hello you guys maybe this is a stupid question to ask but it gonna be my first time trying to order things from ssense . I could not find place where I can apply a coupon discount code . Please enlighten me ! Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5285407


No clue. I've ordered from them for years and never received nor used any coupon codes.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Christofle said:


> No clue. I've ordered from them for years and never received nor used any coupon codes.


So that mean they don’t offer any coupon code?


----------



## Christofle

Luxlover4ever said:


> So that mean they don’t offer any coupon code?


I don’t believe so. You can send them an email or call them to confirm if this information is correct though… after some quick googling though 

«

  To redeem the coupon code, the claimant types the coupon code into the promotional box in the checkout field of the SSENSE website and the relevant discount will be automatically deducted from the final price of the qualifying purchase. If the claimant fails to enter the coupon code at the time of purchase as specified, the purchase will not be eligible for the discount. Discounts may not be claimed after confirmation of a claimant's purchase on the SSENSE website »


From:



			https://www.ssense.com/en-us/customer-service/price-protectionnisme


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Luxlover4ever said:


> Hello you guys maybe this is a stupid question to ask but it gonna be my first time trying to order things from ssense . I could not find place where I can apply a coupon discount code . Please enlighten me ! Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5285407


I think SL is excluded from coupons.


----------



## valxim123

Ok so i have a cuestion regarding TopCashback, so i used this site on September 27th to get my small loulou thru Ssense and that time TopCashback was 12%, i was going to get $200 cashback and it shows that i do have the $200 confirmed but not payable , is it normal to take this long ??


----------



## bagaholicpnw

valxim123 said:


> Ok so i have a cuestion regarding TopCashback, so i used this site on September 27th to get my small loulou thru Ssense and that time TopCashback was 12%, i was going to get $200 cashback and it shows that i do have the $200 confirmed but not payable , is it normal to take this long ??


If you mean Rakuten then I think they accumulate $$ and then send you a check quarterly.


----------



## valxim123

bagaholicpnw said:


> If you mean Rakuten then I think they accumulate $$ and then send you a check quarterly.


I have used Rakuten before and it seems to be more clear about the date when they send the check unlike TopCashback  i hope it doesn’t get past February to get my cashback..


----------



## chilipepper_96

valxim123 said:


> Ok so i have a cuestion regarding TopCashback, so i used this site on September 27th to get my small loulou thru Ssense and that time TopCashback was 12%, i was going to get $200 cashback and it shows that i do have the $200 confirmed but not payable , is it normal to take this long ??


It think it's normal.


----------



## luvleeness

valxim123 said:


> Ok so i have a cuestion regarding TopCashback, so i used this site on September 27th to get my small loulou thru Ssense and that time TopCashback was 12%, i was going to get $200 cashback and it shows that i do have the $200 confirmed but not payable , is it normal to take this long ??


I use karma now and it is the same from my experience. It takes about 8 or more weeks weeks I think before the cash is released for transfer, despite showing it is there. this maybe is to make sure the item is not returned or just their due diligence.


----------



## pearlgrass

Medium Loulou (Blanc) at Costco website $1599


----------



## dmcleung

pearlgrass said:


> Medium Loulou (Blanc) at Costco website $1599


I was too slow!!  They’re gone


----------



## Welltraveled!

If you have Rakuten, you can get 10% on YSL purchases (no code needed) on Neiman Marcus website.  

I recently purchased the YSL Camera Bag and I have a check over $100 coming soon.  Well worth it!


----------



## keishapie1973

Welltraveled! said:


> If you have Rakuten, you can get 10% on YSL purchases (no code needed) on Neiman Marcus website.
> 
> I recently purchased the YSL Camera Bag and I have a check over $100 coming soon.  Well worth it!



I hope that you receive it. I’ve been reading that YSL has also stopped allowing cash back as well so companies like Rakuten will remove it before the cash is disbursed…


----------



## Welltraveled!

keishapie1973 said:


> I hope that you receive it. I’ve been reading that YSL has also stopped allowing cash back as well so companies like Rakuten will remove it before the cash is disbursed…



I heard that as well.  I looked at Rakuten website and the only exclusions were designer and fine jewelry.  I hope I get the cashback.  Otherwise, I would have purchased from the YSL site.


----------



## bagwhore808

Welltraveled! said:


> I heard that as well.  I looked at Rakuten website and the only exclusions were designer and fine jewelry.  I hope I get the cashback.  Otherwise, I would have purchased from the YSL site.


Same boat here.  Hopefully when February rolls around we'll get a check.


----------



## HavPlenty

Neiman Marcus has the designer exclusion on Rakuten. Saks doesn't have that exclusion.


----------



## mommaoosh

I've bought purses from NM using rakuten and got money back each time. This was my most recent purchase. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. And I don't see anything in the app about it not applying to ysl or any designer handbag purchases.


----------



## citybaglady

Saks.com has a medium suede Loulou on sale for $1855 in deep green




__





						Saks Fifth Avenue
					





					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## Welltraveled!

This is good to know.  I'm thinking about buying another Laurent bag - NM still offering the 10% - plus NM is doing the gift card.

I don't know why I slept on Laurent bags.  The quality is AMAZING!



mommaoosh said:


> I've bought purses from NM using rakuten and got money back each time. This was my most recent purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I don't see anything in the app about it not applying to ysl or any designer handbag purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299553


----------



## elisarodz

Hi! Has anyone here recently purchased or have purchased from ssense in the past? I have been wanting to get my first YSL/SL bag and am eyeballing the Lou Camera Bag since it is a tad less expensive from there, but do not know how ssense is as far as quality issues, etc. Thank y’all!

It is around 1290~ on ssense (lou camera bag in black/silver hardware)


----------



## citybaglady

elisarodz said:


> Hi! Has anyone here recently purchased or have purchased from ssense in the past? I have been wanting to get my first YSL/SL bag and am eyeballing the Lou Camera Bag since it is a tad less expensive from there, but do not know how ssense is as far as quality issues, etc. Thank y’all!
> 
> It is around 1290~ on ssense (lou camera bag in black/silver hardware)


I purchased from ssense in December. I think that they are overwhelmed due to COVID, as are a lot of businesses. I ordered first week of December, and didn’t receive my item until the first week of January. The tracking just said « delayed »; I thought it was lost, and then one day it showed up. I have purchaed several items from them, and they are a legit site, all my items were authentic and nicely packaged. The nice thing is you get invited to their private sale when you make a purchase, and the prices on some of their ysl items are ridiculously good.


----------



## bagwhore808

Welltraveled! said:


> This is good to know.  I'm thinking about buying another Laurent bag - NM still offering the 10% - plus NM is doing the gift card.
> 
> I don't know why I slept on Laurent bags.  The quality is AMAZING!


Same!  The deal is so tempting!


----------



## MeBagaholic

bagwhore808 said:


> Same!  The deal is so tempting!


Yesss and rakuten is 10% on top


----------



## myfirstname

bagwhore808 said:


> Same!  The deal is so tempting!



how do you get the 10 percent off?


----------



## Krystelle_S

elisarodz said:


> Hi! Has anyone here recently purchased or have purchased from ssense in the past? I have been wanting to get my first YSL/SL bag and am eyeballing the Lou Camera Bag since it is a tad less expensive from there, but do not know how ssense is as far as quality issues, etc. Thank y’all!
> 
> It is around 1290~ on ssense (lou camera bag in black/silver hardware)


I ordered a Kate bag last year from Ssense with no issues. I was hesitant at first too but it arrived as expected in perfect condition. The only thing I would note is that it didn't include a box, but then again my other two YSL bags from the store didn't either.


----------



## keishapie1973

I didn’t know about the GC event and 10%. I just ordered a wallet. It seems like every item I wanted was back ordered. Thanks…


----------



## keishapie1973

myfirstname said:


> how do you get the 10 percent off?



The 10% is a cash back incentive through Rakuten. They send the cash out quarterly…


----------



## HavPlenty

mommaoosh said:


> I've bought purses from NM using rakuten and got money back each time. This was my most recent purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I don't see anything in the app about it not applying to ysl or any designer handbag purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299553




You're right. I read designer separately but now that I see it again it refers to jewelry.


----------



## MeBagaholic

myfirstname said:


> how do you get the 10 percent off?


Yes rakuten just sign up and shop via there


----------



## MeBagaholic

keishapie1973 said:


> I didn’t know about the GC event and 10%. I just ordered a wallet. It seems like every item I wanted was back ordered. Thanks…


I ordered the mini lou silver hdw
Same! Everything is back ordered wow I also am looking medium loulou black hdw but its on back order now


----------



## bagwhore808

Saks has a GC event going on now.  YSL included.


----------



## bagwhore808

myfirstname said:


> how do you get the 10 percent off?


The 10% is from Rakuten.


----------



## Krystelle_S

Nordstrom just added this Fragments Monogram card case but it looks like the clutch to me? Has anyone seen a card case like this before? Wondering if this is a mistake...


----------



## kayleetravels

Krystelle_S said:


> Nordstrom just added this Fragments Monogram card case but it looks like the clutch to me? Has anyone seen a card case like this before? Wondering if this is a mistake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310859


That must be a mistake since that looks like the wristlet and not the fragments monogram leather card. Hope they'll actually send the wristlet! That'd be a steal.


----------



## Krystelle_S

kayleetravels said:


> That must be a mistake since that looks like the wristlet and not the fragments monogram leather card. Hope they'll actually send the wristlet! That'd be a steal.


Yeah must be wrong picture. I ordered hoping I somehow get lucky


----------



## Claire023

Krystelle_S said:


> Yeah must be wrong picture. I ordered hoping I somehow get lucky


I’ll be curious what they do because the product title and price seemed to match one type of product, but the product description, color description, and pictures all seemed to correspond to the clutch that you were wanting to buy.  (So it wasn’t just a matter of putting the wrong pictures with the “right” product.)  That item number that corresponded to that product doesn’t seem to exist on their website anymore.  I wonder if they will end up canceling your order or if they will honor the advertised price.


----------



## Krystelle_S

Claire023 said:


> I’ll be curious what they do because the product title and price seemed to match one type of product, but the product description, color description, and pictures all seemed to correspond to the clutch that you were wanting to buy.  (So it wasn’t just a matter of putting the wrong pictures with the “right” product.)  That item number that corresponded to that product doesn’t seem to exist on their website anymore.  I wonder if they will end up canceling your order or if they will honor the advertised price.


They canceled my order the very next day


----------



## MZ_435

Hi! Besides keeping my eye on this thread and using Rakuten, does anyone have general tips for scoring good deals on Saint Laurent bags?? Like certain websites/stores/times of year?? Thanks!


----------



## foxy_3028

Does the current Saks promotion exclude YSL? i tried adding to cart and code will not work but no exclusion for YSL listed with promo.


----------



## monkac

Once I managed to score 16% cash back on net a porter via topcashback.co.uk, it’s worth checking them out sometimes. It was a random, one day deal and worked on everything


----------



## Voicifiona

Saks Off 5the has a few Kate bags on sale 





						flash_sold_out | Saks OFF 5TH
					

Shop our amazing flash_sold_out collection at Saks OFF 5TH. Up to 70% OFF on flash_sold_out designer collection, fast shipping & free returns in store!




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## Saaski

Bergdorf Goodman is currently having a gift card event and YSL is included, and the gift card amounts per buy are pretty good!


----------



## Beckyy22

Saaski said:


> Bergdorf Goodman is currently having a gift card event and YSL is included, and the gift card amounts per buy are pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 5330640


I  have never ordered from BG. Can anyone share their experience? Good? Bad? Thank you!


----------



## lalame

Beckyy22 said:


> I  have never ordered from BG. Can anyone share their experience? Good? Bad? Thank you!



I've ordered from them a few times all the way over here in CA. I try to buy from them whenever I can because Rakuten always does 10% cash back. They also qualify for Shoprunner for free 2 day shipping and returns, if you use that. Shipping is usually free anyway but it comes in handy for returns. In my experience returns can be a bit slow when getting your refund but I've never had a problem otherwise. They package things appropriately.


----------



## Beckyy22

lalame said:


> I've ordered from them a few times all the way over here in CA. I try to buy from them whenever I can because Rakuten always does 10% cash back. They also qualify for Shoprunner for free 2 day shipping and returns, if you use that. Shipping is usually free anyway but it comes in handy for returns. In my experience returns can be a bit slow when getting your refund but I've never had a problem otherwise. They package things appropriately.


Thank you!


----------



## chelsmcfarland

lalame said:


> I've ordered from them a few times all the way over here in CA. I try to buy from them whenever I can because Rakuten always does 10% cash back. They also qualify for Shoprunner for free 2 day shipping and returns, if you use that. Shipping is usually free anyway but it comes in handy for returns. In my experience returns can be a bit slow when getting your refund but I've never had a problem otherwise. They package things appropriately.


I took advantage of the promo for the first time and used Rakuten, too. Have you used your gift card in the past on any designer boutique items? Chanel, LV etc?


----------



## Frugalfinds

Beckyy22 said:


> I  have never ordered from BG. Can anyone share their experience? Good? Bad? Thank you!



They are related to Neiman Marcus.


----------



## lvr4shoes

I’m hearing rumors about a PI does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## lvr4shoes

I want the blanc vintage loulou but the sites outside of YSL don’t list the color. It either says cream or white…. I don’t want the crema color . Has anyone ordered from other sites with this color?


----------



## tayflea

lvr4shoes said:


> I want the blanc vintage loulou but the sites outside of YSL don’t list the color. It either says cream or white…. I don’t want the crema color . Has anyone ordered from other sites with this color?


I ordered the small Lou Lou from ssense and it was the blanc vintage


----------



## lvr4shoes

tayflea said:


> I ordered the small Lou Lou from ssense and it was the blanc vintage


Thanks! I don’t see one on there RN I’ll keep looking


----------



## Brandon4268

I have the blanc vintage small loulou from the boutique and I bought the matching wallet & the tag says crema soft but they told me it’s the same & it looks exactly the same.


----------



## lalame

chelsmcfarland said:


> I took advantage of the promo for the first time and used Rakuten, too. Have you used your gift card in the past on any designer boutique items? Chanel, LV etc?



I've actually never done the gift card promo! I totally meant to this time but forgot and now it's too late.


----------



## myfirstname

How can I estimate what the customs fee will be on a YSL bag if I order to the US from ******* ? They have a few bags on sale now.


----------



## lalame

myfirstname said:


> How can I estimate what the customs fee will be on a YSL bag if I order to the US from ******* ? They have a few bags on sale now.



the name is censored for some reason…


----------



## myfirstname

lalame said:


> the name is censored for some reason…


Weird, it was c-o-ss-e-tt-e In Australia


----------



## lalame

myfirstname said:


> Weird, it was c-o-ss-e-tt-e In Australia



I've used easyship's estimator... they make you give your email address but I haven't been spammed. The estimator results seemed comparable to what I was quoted on some sites that were quoting the duties, like Selfridges.


----------



## Moxisox

lvr4shoes said:


> I want the blanc vintage loulou but the sites outside of YSL don’t list the color. It either says cream or white…. I don’t want the crema color . Has anyone ordered from other sites with this color?


They’re all the same color. If it’s listed as white, it’s really blanc vintage. For some reason the department stores don’t always use the technical name. Makes it really confusing sometimes.


----------



## myfirstname

This c-o-ss-e-tt-e is not listed on the post with authorized retailers, does anyone have experience ordering with them? The baby niki is ~$1400 with conversion to USD which makes it seem too good to be true.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Oh my goodness. I went into a Nordstrom Rack this morning and I lucked up with designer transfers. I snagged this Kaia Satchel at a little over 600.00 with taxes. This bag is still on Saks website for over 1000.00. I came across some jeans at a little over 100.00.


----------



## Saaski

mzbaglady1 said:


> Oh my goodness. I went into a Nordstrom Rack this morning and I lucked up with designer transfers. I snagged this Kaia Satchel at a little over 600.00 with taxes. This bag is still on Saks website for over 1000.00. I came across some jeans at a little over 100.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337032
> View attachment 5337033
> View attachment 5337034
> View attachment 5337035


Oh wow, congrats!


----------



## mandy_mandy

Guys, SSENSE is having insane deals on YSL bags today. I snagged the black medium envelope for $1575 today. They have tons of other deals and I saw some stuff under 1k.


----------



## mystic94

mandy_mandy said:


> Guys, SSENSE is having insane deals on YSL bags today. I snagged the black medium envelope for $1575 today. They have tons of other deals and I saw some stuff under 1k.


Is this under a private sale link?


----------



## Mallowbites

mandy_mandy said:


> Guys, SSENSE is having insane deals on YSL bags today. I snagged the black medium envelope for $1575 today. They have tons of other deals and I saw some stuff under 1k.


Everything looks reg priced on my end unfortunately


----------



## Saaski

Mallowbites said:


> Everything looks reg priced on my end unfortunately


Same here


----------



## mandy_mandy

Try accessing through this IG!









						Lila Delilah (@madisonavenuespy) • Instagram photos and videos
					

76K Followers, 923 Following, 2,883 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Lila Delilah (@madisonavenuespy)




					instagram.com


----------



## mandy_mandy

(If that doesn’t work, Madison Avenue Spy or Luxe Hunt on IG have the links!)


----------



## citybaglady

Jomashop has a few YSL bags on sale including loulou puffer bags and Lou camera bags


			https://www.jomashop.com/search?q=Ysl%20bag


----------



## HavPlenty

citybaglady said:


> Jomashop has a few YSL bags on sale including loulou puffer bags and Lou camera bags
> 
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/search?q=Ysl%20bag


Well that didn't last long.


----------



## Mallowbites

Dang. The loulou puffer was such a good price too. I need to jump on it next time and ask questions later!


----------



## Moxisox

I was tempted to buy the puffer clutch for $600-ish, but didn’t. Great deals. They do go fast though.


----------



## HavPlenty

Mallowbites said:


> Dang. The loulou puffer was such a good price too. I need to jump on it next time and ask questions later!


That's where I got my medium puffer from. The price was so good I couldn't pass it up. I also got my small LouLou from them. Better luck next time.


----------



## Sassy

HavPlenty said:


> That's where I got my medium puffer from. The price was so good I couldn't pass it up. I also got my small LouLou from them. Better luck next time.


How much are the medium puffers and small loulou when on sale there?


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassy said:


> How much are the medium puffers and small loulou when on sale there?


Believe it or not my medium puffer black w/silver hardware ($1499) cost less than the small LouLou ($1699) or somewhere around there. This was around Black Friday weekend in 2020.


----------



## Sassy

HavPlenty said:


> Believe it or not my medium puffer black w/silver hardware ($1499) cost less than the small LouLou ($1699) or somewhere around there. This was around Black Friday weekend in 2020.


Wow congrats on such great deals!


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassy said:


> Wow congrats on such great deals!


Thank you! Check the threads back then. There were some great deals all over the place. A lot of us took advantage. I believe the Saks one combined with the Rakuten was one of the most amazing deals I've seen. They didn't do it this past Black Friday.


----------



## riccardof

Does anyone have an SA contact for saint laurent outlet in bicester village or in le vallee village? Thanks


----------



## Frugalfinds

Saks is running double/triple points through Saturday. Some luxury brands are only double points while others are triple. I don't know for sure which SL is.


----------



## jackie100

SelfRidges has 10% offf via Rakuten. I am in the U.S but the website prices on Selfridges are cheaper than US even with import tax... and with the 10% off its way cheaper.. for example toy loulou is retail  $1450 

On Selfridges its  $1,315.00   after .10% its $1184   plus import fees of $118 = $1302 

In The US it would be $1450 plus sales tax (I'm in cA) plus $151 sales tax =  $ 1,741.05 

Savings of $439 unless I am missing something?


----------



## lvr4shoes

I have a Saks SA that said there will be a Gift Card event starting on the 10th .


----------



## lalame

jackie100 said:


> SelfRidges has 10% offf via Rakuten. I am in the U.S but the website prices on Selfridges are cheaper than US even with import tax... and with the 10% off its way cheaper.. for example toy loulou is retail  $1450
> 
> On Selfridges its  $1,315.00   after .10% its $1184   plus import fees of $118 = $1302
> 
> In The US it would be $1450 plus sales tax (I'm in cA) plus $151 sales tax =  $ 1,741.05
> 
> Savings of $439 unless I am missing something?



It's sometimes a bit cheaper but unfortunately not as drastic as that... they charge US sales tax plus shipping. So in your example a $1315 envelope woc comes out to this. Rakuten 10% off would make it about $1461 total. So still a savings but not insane (this particular item is $1590 in the US)... some may not find that worth the hassle since returns across the pond would be annoying.




BUT I have noticed Selfridges lists some items at pre-price increase prices... not sure if they are last season or not but some for sure have been current season. That could knock off a few more hundred dollars.


----------



## lvr4shoes

GC event is live! Unfortunately the white colored loulou that I want isn’t included


----------



## LaCam43

NM has the toy puffer black with silver hardware for $1650! And the toy denim in purple for $1350! $200 less


----------



## periwinkle_sky

I went to my local Saks and bought the beautiful small loulou in Taupe, then got the $450 gift card right away.  I went home and purchased the Saint Laurent Kate cat eye sunglasses online using the gift card (only paid $2 more for tax).  So happy with this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 deal!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Neiman Marcus still has some YSL bags for the last price before the latest increase.
I was able to get a Toy Loulou Puffer for $1650 in Dark Beige. They have the same bag at $1850 if you shop on the app, but on the website, they still have the old price available. Same with the Lou Camera bag in Dark Beige which they are still showing for both the $1350 and the new $1490. The denim Toy Loulous are also showing up for the previous price.

Go on the actual website and search carefully because they have both prices on there at the same time for some of the same items. Look for the ones that are still not updated and grab them now and add the 10% off from Rakuten which will save you even more.
I saved $365 on my toy puffer and that's almost 20% off which is not bad at all for YSL.


----------



## HavPlenty

WillWordForBags said:


> Neiman Marcus still has some YSL bags for the last price before the latest increase.
> I was able to get a Toy Loulou Puffer for $1650 in Dark Beige. They have the same bag at $1850 if you shop on the app, but on the website, they still have the old price available. Same with the Lou Camera bag in Dark Beige which they are still showing for both the $1350 and the new $1490. The denim Toy Loulous are also showing up for the previous price.
> 
> Go on the actual website and search carefully because they have both prices on there at the same time for some of the same items. Look for the ones that are still not updated and grab them now and add the 10% off from Rakuten which will save you even more.
> I saved $365 on my toy puffer and that's almost 20% off which is not bad at all for YSL.


I cannot believe these price increases. I paid 1150 for my camera bag in 2019. Now its almost 1500 dollars. YIKES!


----------



## WillWordForBags

HavPlenty said:


> I cannot believe these price increases. I paid 1150 for my camera bag in 2019. Now its almost 1500 dollars. YIKES!


Absolutely agreed. These last increases have been happening like every month now. It is so crazy. And it seems like they're only going up.


----------



## loriharvey

i got the white small lou lou on farfetch for 15% off with new account using code "TAMARAFF15" (a youtuber i watch) that plus 1% cash back on rakuten not much but decent


----------



## WillWordForBags

loriharvey said:


> i got the white small lou lou on farfetch for 15% off with new account using code "TAMARAFF15" (a youtuber i watch) that plus 1% cash back on rakuten not much but decent


That is a great deal. Congrats. I was dumb enough to use my Farfetch first order discount years ago on a See by Chloe bag that I actually ended up returning. I've asked them to honor the discount since I returned the bag but they won't budge. But I haven't ordered yet from MyTheresa or Luisaviaroma, so I might get a chance to save on those sites with my first order. With YSL, there is always a way to get some discount so I always look before purchasing at retail price.


----------



## WillWordForBags

I swear NM is spying on us because today, they're showing the Lou camera bag at the new price of $1490.  They've also marked the Toy Loulou Puffer in dark beige I ordered as sold out and actually showing a new one updated for $2850, which is not the price for that bag at all. YSL is selling it for $1850. That's a $1,000 typo, NM?? So crazy.

We really have to double and triple check these prices before purchasing. Always doing research on other sites, trying to find the best and most fair deal of all.
NM is still showing the toy puffer denim for $1350 and the black and silver for $1650 which are the older prices, so grabbing them right now would be a great deal too because these seem to be going up faster than gas prices.


----------



## chilipepper_96

WillWordForBags said:


> That is a great deal. Congrats. I was dumb enough to use my Farfetch first order discount years ago on a See by Chloe bag that I actually ended up returning. I've asked them to honor the discount since I returned the bag but they won't budge. But I haven't ordered yet from MyTheresa or Luisaviaroma, so I might get a chance to save on those sites with my first order. With YSL, there is always a way to get some discount so I always look before purchasing at retail price.


Why don't you just create a new email to purchase with?


----------



## WillWordForBags

chilipepper_96 said:


> Why don't you just create a new email to purchase with?


That's a great tip. Thanks! I actually thought of that before but since I'd have the same name and address, I figured they wouldn't let me do it either. But I'm gonna have my husband sign up and do it with his profile. Genius


----------



## bee0909

WillWordForBags said:


> That's a great tip. Thanks! I actually thought of that before but since I'd have the same name and address, I figured they wouldn't let me do it either. But I'm gonna have my husband sign up and do it with his profile. Genius


You don’t need to use your husbands name. I did it last week, just used a different email address. Same name and same shipping address.


----------



## WillWordForBags

bee0909 said:


> You don’t need to use your husbands name. I did it last week, just used a different email address. Same name and same shipping address.


Thank you! I'll do that then.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Great price alert!

Bergdorf's still has the Mini Lou Camera Bag showing in white and green for $1190 (Now $1390).
Ssense is also showing several bags at the older price: They have the black and yellow Mini Lou for $1190, the white Lou Camera for $1350 (Now $1490) and the black on black Lou Camera also for $1350 which is an even better deal since the black hardware tends to be pricier than the gold and silver.
Ssense also has a white and silver hardware Toy Loulou Puffer for $1650 (Now $1850).
These are the bags I've seen but they probably have more lucky pieces than are still not updated with the new increase.
Check carefully because some of these bags are listed twice, with the two prices.


----------



## Saaski

WillWordForBags said:


> Great price alert!
> 
> Bergdorf's still has the Mini Lou Camera Bag showing in white and green for $1190 (Now $1390).
> Ssense is also showing several bags at the older price: They have the black and yellow Mini Lou for $1190, the white Lou Camera for $1350 (Now $1490) and the black on black Lou Camera also for $1350 which is an even better deal since the black hardware tends to be pricier than the gold and silver.
> Ssense also has a white and silver hardware Toy Loulou Puffer for $1650 (Now $1850).
> These are the bags I've seen but they probably have more lucky pieces than are still not updated with the new increase.
> Check carefully because some of these bags are listed twice, with the two prices.


I can't find the green one, but yes the white is still $1190 in my search!


----------



## Moxisox

WillWordForBags said:


> That's a great tip. Thanks! I actually thought of that before but since I'd have the same name and address, I figured they wouldn't let me do it either. But I'm gonna have my husband sign up and do it with his profile. Genius


I just look up a YT code, and check out as a guest to get the 10% off when I shop there.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saaski said:


> I can't find the green one, but yes the white is still $1190 in my search!


They’re all over the place. Every time I go on the site they’ve changed prices, items, etc. And they show different items and prices on the app and the main site.
The toy puffer I got from NM for $1650 was marked sold out and then raised to $2850 and then back to sold out on the same day.
I actually can’t even find the white Mini Lou when I had just seen that one and the green a couple of hours ago.
And I just saw a black on black for $1290 that wasn’t there either. Go figure. It’s just pure luck and timing at this point. So crazy.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saaski said:


> I can't find the green one, but yes the white is still $1190 in my search!


Ok. Found the green again on BG.


----------



## lalame

WillWordForBags said:


> They’re all over the place. Every time I go on the site they’ve changed prices, items, etc. And they show different items and prices on the app and the main site.
> The toy puffer I got from NM for $1650 was marked sold out and then raised to $2850 and then back to sold out on the same day.
> I actually can’t even find the white Mini Lou when I had just seen that one and the green a couple of hours ago.
> And I just saw a black on black for $1290 that wasn’t there either. Go figure. It’s just pure luck and timing at this point. So crazy.
> View attachment 5355244


I bought this one this week! Yes the pricing on their site is so all over the place...


----------



## Laurenvo89

If anyone is still looking, all the Mini puffers at Harrods are still $1660 instead of the new price of $1850.








						Saint Laurent Loulou Puffer Matelassé Toy Bag | Harrods US
					

Named after Yves Saint Laurent’s muse and dear friend Loulou de la Falaise, the Loulou toy bag is instantly recognisable thanks to its softly structured quilting. Echoing the vintage sensibilities of Parisian bohemia that lie at the heart of the Maison, the supple leather piece proudly hosts the...




					www.harrods.com


----------



## WillWordForBags

lalame said:


> I bought this one this week! Yes the pricing on their site is so all over the place...


So happy you got that one. I've been eyeing it too. These YSL bags have me obsessing. Have bought 3 recently. I have to stop. Lol.


----------



## lalame

WillWordForBags said:


> So happy you got that one. I've been eyeing it too. These YSL bags have me obsessing. Have bought 3 recently. I have to stop. Lol.



I actually ended up returning it (it came yesterday) and may buy the white one from BG instead.  NM didn't have any non-all blacks on sale when I first looked.


----------



## WillWordForBags

lalame said:


> I actually ended up returning it (it came yesterday) and may buy the white one from BG instead.  NM didn't have any non-all blacks on sale when I first looked.


You didn't love the black on black? I love that white one too but I already have a toy loulou in vintage white so having 2 YSL white bags would be overkill. Might get that same one but in the classic black and gold.


----------



## lalame

WillWordForBags said:


> You didn't love the black on black? I love that white one too but I already have a toy loulou in vintage white so having 2 YSL white bags would be overkill. Might get that same one but in the classic black and gold.



I did love it actually but it just didn't really fit with my style :/ It looked very classy and edgy!


----------



## WillWordForBags

I love that distinction you make. It's a really smart observation: Loving something and recognizing how beautiful it can be and still knowing that it doesn't fit one's style. If I had that clarity, I wouldn't go through these buy/return vicious cycles as much!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Been eyeing the YSL Le Monogramme collection canvas camera bag styles and both YSL and BG have this one for $1150 but Saks is showing it for $1450??
Is Saks raising prices arbitrarily or is there another huge YSL price increase coming???


----------



## Moxisox

Medium croc Niki for a good price at Jomashop.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Medium croc Niki for a good price at Jomashop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356913


Gone, lol.


----------



## OsUW1

is this website legit?


----------



## lalame

OsUW1 said:


> View attachment 5357622
> 
> is this website legit?


Yeah, they have a few stores in LA.


----------



## OsUW1

lalame said:


> Yeah, they have a few stores in LA.


Yay! Finally got my Lou mini for $1309 with taxes


----------



## Sassy

LaCam43 said:


> NM has the toy puffer black with silver hardware for $1650! And the toy denim in purple for $1350! $200 less


Thanks for posting this! I ordered the black and silver toy puffer with this deal but when it arrived, I was underwhelmed. It was a tad smaller than I expected, and it was so light that it felt almost… flimsy? I think I may need to try the puffer in small instead.


----------



## Mallowbites

Rakuten still currently has NM at 10% too. A great deal for the Blk/Slvr toy puffer or anything pre-increase.

Wish I was in a no-sales tax state lol


----------



## lvr4shoes

WillWordForBags said:


> Been eyeing the YSL Le Monogramme collection canvas camera bag styles and both YSL and BG have this one for $1150 but Saks is showing it for $1450??
> Is Saks raising prices arbitrarily or is there another huge YSL price increase coming???


I saw Bloomingdales has the new striped Lou camera for 1390. YSL is 1450. Maybe we should call YSL and ask why the prices are different to get insight.


----------



## Voicifiona

Ssense has the Medium Lou shoulder bag for $2350 and black Mini Lou for $1250.


----------



## jackie100

Mallowbites said:


> Rakuten still currently has NM at 10% too. A great deal for the Blk/Slvr toy puffer or anything pre-increase.
> 
> Wish I was in a no-sales tax state lol



It says on RAkuten it excludes designer.. Does anyone know for sure ? https://www.rakuten.com/neimanmarcus.com

Bergdorfs had 10% off on Rakuten too but when I checked on RAkuten it specifically said it does not include Prada, YSL.

For Neiman it doesn't mention excluded brands but since it says "designer" it may be excluded as well.


----------



## lalame

jackie100 said:


> It says on RAkuten it excludes designer.. Does anyone know for sure ? https://www.rakuten.com/neimanmarcus.com
> 
> Bergdorfs had 10% off on Rakuten too but when I checked on RAkuten it specifically said it does not include Prada, YSL.
> 
> For Neiman it doesn't mention excluded brands but since it says "designer" it may be excluded as well.



I ordered one YSL purse from NM a few weeks ago and one from Bergdorf's this week. Rakuten gave me the full 10% cash back for both.


----------



## Mallowbites

jackie100 said:


> It says on RAkuten it excludes designer.. Does anyone know for sure ? https://www.rakuten.com/neimanmarcus.com
> 
> Bergdorfs had 10% off on Rakuten too but when I checked on RAkuten it specifically said it does not include Prada, YSL.
> 
> For Neiman it doesn't mention excluded brands but since it says "designer" it may be excluded as well.



In the exclusions, it says “designer and fine jewelry”, so I read it as “designer jewelry and fine jewelry”. I also received my confirmation email that I’ve earned the 10% and so it’s just pending the period’s payout.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Rakuten has always worked for me with designer items. I've purchased several YSL bags from both Neiman's and Bergdorf's and have always gotten my 10% cash back from Rakuten. I even got 12% and 15% during their 2021 holiday promotions. 
It's a great way to save with these crazy prices.


----------



## jackie100

WillWordForBags said:


> Rakuten has always worked for me with designer items. I've purchased several YSL bags from both Neiman's and Bergdorf's and have always gotten my 10% cash back from Rakuten. I even got 12% and 15% during their 2021 holiday promotions.
> It's a great way to save with these crazy prices.



Thanks for letting me know! They should really take this off their website then as it's making me scared to order as I may be unlucky and not get it... but maybe since you guys are getting the discounts maybe I will too hopefully   https://www.rakuten.com/bergdorfgoodman.com

*Exclusions:*


Cash Back is not available on beauty, gift cards, and sale and clearance items. Cash Back is not available on the following brands: Aesop, Berluti, Canada Goose, Celine, Chanel, Christian Louboutin, D&G, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Dyson, Fendi, Givenchy, Gucci, Hanacure, Hermes, La Prairie, Maison D'etto, Oscar de la Renta, Prada, Sidney Garber, Tom Ford, Vintner’s Daughter, Westman Atelier, Yves Saint Laurent, and Zegna.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

I recently purchased a YSL puffer during Bergdorf’s gift card event and hope to use it towards something from Chanel or LV inside Bergdorf’s or Neimans. Does anyone have a good SA they can recommend?


----------



## MegPoort

Does anyone know if my Theresa does first time purchase discounts? I registered for an account and there wasn’t a code? Also tried to use the far fetch new account code on a lou mini and it wouldn’t work either? Blah.


----------



## bee0909

MegPoort said:


> Does anyone know if my Theresa does first time purchase discounts? I registered for an account and there wasn’t a code? Also tried to use the far fetch new account code on a lou mini and it wouldn’t work either? Blah.



I don’t think they do. You can try my referral code if you want for 10% off Far Fetch. Or 15SHOHET. I’m not sure if either work with YSL but worth a try. 









						Get 10% off at FARFETCH
					

Take a look at FARFETCH - where you can shop the world’s greatest selection of luxury. Plus, I'm already a FARFETCH customer, so if you follow this link you can receive 10% off too!



					farfetch.mention-me.com


----------



## MegPoort

Neimans is having a gift card promo right now that includes YSL  I finally pulled the trigger on the dark beige small loulou and got a $300 gift card plus 10% cash back from Rakuten!!! VERY VERY HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!! Gift card promos plus Rakuten cash back is the way to go~


----------



## lalame

I was going to just re-buy the mini Lou I returned a few weeks ago now that they’re doing the gift card promo but they updated the price of it from $1250 to $1450


----------



## lalame

I noticed a few months ago Neiman had their gift card promo and then when it ended Bergdorf does one. Does anyone know if this is generally how they always do it? I shop at Bergdorf more frequently so might just wait for that if it's just around the corner..


----------



## chelsmcfarland

I took advantage of the recent Bergdorf GC promo and purchased the mini YSL puffer and it arrived in the mail yesterday with this added charm


----------



## lalame

chelsmcfarland said:


> I took advantage of the recent Bergdorf GC promo and purchased the mini YSL puffer and it arrived in the mail yesterday with this added charm


Oh my lord sorry to laugh because this is annoying AF... Comically bad shipment QC.


----------



## bagwhore808

MegPoort said:


> Neimans is having a gift card promo right now that includes YSL  I finally pulled the trigger on the dark beige small loulou and got a $300 gift card plus 10% cash back from Rakuten!!! VERY VERY HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!! Gift card promos plus Rakuten cash back is the way to go~


I just did the same!  Got the Taupe Toy LouLou!


----------



## MegPoort

bagwhore808 said:


> I just did the same!  Got the Taupe Toy LouLou!


OHHHHH that's a beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## bagwhore808

Just picked it up!  Love the color.  It's a bit smaller than I expected, but I wanted a small bag so I'm ok with it.


----------



## lalame

MegPoort said:


> Neimans is having a gift card promo right now that includes YSL  I finally pulled the trigger on the dark beige small loulou and got a $300 gift card plus 10% cash back from Rakuten!!! VERY VERY HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!! Gift card promos plus Rakuten cash back is the way to go~



Did you have to buy a clothing category item too to get the gift card? I was confused about the terms...


----------



## prettynumber719

lalame said:


> Did you have to buy a clothing category item too to get the gift card? I was confused about the terms...


You have to buy a clothing item to double the gift card amount.


----------



## WillWordForBags

chelsmcfarland said:


> I took advantage of the recent Bergdorf GC promo and purchased the mini YSL puffer and it arrived in the mail yesterday with this added charm


That is so unacceptable. So sorry. How did they resolve the issue?


----------



## chelsmcfarland

WillWordForBags said:


> That is so unacceptable. So sorry. How did they resolve the issue?


I took it to my local Neimans to remove the sensor and they wouldn’t do it! They told me I had to ship it back to Bergdorf’s or told me to cut it myself. Such a mess!


----------



## bagwhore808

chelsmcfarland said:


> I took it to my local Neimans to remove the sensor and they wouldn’t do it! They told me I had to ship it back to Bergdorf’s or told me to cut it myself. Such a mess!


Wow I would be furious.  That happened to me with a purchase from Bloomingdale's.   But they were nice enough to ship me another bag, then I shipped the one with the tag back to them.


----------



## cacosta35

bagwhore808 said:


> Just picked it up!  Love the color.  It's a bit smaller than I expected, but I wanted a small bag so I'm ok with it.


That’s beautiful…may I know if the strap is adjustable…it’s in the description but I don’t see it in the image.


----------



## bagwhore808

Yes the strap is adjustable.


----------



## WillWordForBags

chelsmcfarland said:


> I took it to my local Neimans to remove the sensor and they wouldn’t do it! They told me I had to ship it back to Bergdorf’s or told me to cut it myself. Such a mess!


Wow. That is unbelievable. I would be so angry. That is horrible service and the poorest way to handle a mistake THEY made. 
This deserves many complaints and they should offer you something for your inconvenience. Ugh!


----------



## baghagg

chelsmcfarland said:


> I took it to my local Neimans to remove the sensor and they wouldn’t do it! They told me I had to ship it back to Bergdorf’s or told me to cut it myself. Such a mess!


Did they ship it to you with a prepaid return label?  I would call BG back and ask for a manager, tell them you're shipping it back to them _*on their dime*_ and they should either send it back to you with the sensor removed or send a new one.  The onus is not on you to correct their dumb mistake!


----------



## prettynumber719

Does anyone know if Neiman Marcus will still honor the gift card amount from the gift card event if you exchange the handbag you purchased for another bag of equal or greater value?


----------



## mystic94

prettynumber719 said:


> Does anyone know if Neiman Marcus will still honor the gift card amount from the gift card event if you exchange the handbag you purchased for another bag of equal or greater value?


I did something similar but it was to exchange for the same bag since the one they sent me was damaged. It was literally the most annoying process ever and took me 7 phone calls with their customer service to clear up the issue even though the first person I spoke with on the phone to process the exchange said they would “merge the exchange order and the original order” so that the gift card wasn’t impacted. But it didn’t work and I had to make a lot of follow up calls to finally get it sorted. Ridiculous.


----------



## prettynumber719

mystic94 said:


> I did something similar but it was to exchange for the same bag since the one they sent me was damaged. It was literally the most annoying process ever and took me 7 phone calls with their customer service to clear up the issue even though the first person I spoke with on the phone to process the exchange said they would “merge the exchange order and the original order” so that the gift card wasn’t impacted. But it didn’t work and I had to make a lot of follow up calls to finally get it sorted. Ridiculous.


I figured it wouldn’t be an easy process. I ordered a small black Lou Lou with black hardware and I’m just really not impressed with the bag. It looks like a returned bag and wasn’t stored properly. I am shocked since both of the Saint Laurent items I’ve purchased from them have come with the original box and packaging. I’ve never purchased from a gift card event, though. I’m very disappointed.


----------



## lalame

FYI since this came up before... Rakuten will give 10% cash back on YSL from Neiman but not Bergdorf! Strange.


----------



## mystic94

prettynumber719 said:


> I figured it wouldn’t be an easy process. I ordered a small black Lou Lou with black hardware and I’m just really not impressed with the bag. It looks like a returned bag and wasn’t stored properly. I am shocked since both of the Saint Laurent items I’ve purchased from them have come with the original box and packaging. I’ve never purchased from a gift card event, though. I’m very disappointed.


Yeah I got a toy Lou Lou with black hardware and it has scratches and crumbs on the inside lol.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

lalame said:


> FYI since this came up before... Rakuten will give 10% cash back on YSL from Neiman but not Bergdorf! Strange.


I recently got 10% back on a YSL bag from Bergdorf’s!


----------



## lalame

chelsmcfarland said:


> I recently got 10% back on a YSL bag from Bergdorf’s!



That is so weird... I literally just emailed them since I didn't get the cash back on a bag and they told me this:

"We checked on your order and Cash Back is not available on Yves Saint Laurent. We're sorry for any confusion.

We always recommend checking Cash Back terms before shopping to know what's excluded. You can find the Cash Back terms for Bergdorf Goodman on their store page: https://www.rakuten.com/bergdorfgoodman.com"


----------



## chelsmcfarland

lalame said:


> That is so weird... I literally just emailed them since I didn't get the cash back on a bag and they told me this:
> 
> "We checked on your order and Cash Back is not available on Yves Saint Laurent. We're sorry for any confusion.
> 
> We always recommend checking Cash Back terms before shopping to know what's excluded. You can find the Cash Back terms for Bergdorf Goodman on their store page: https://www.rakuten.com/bergdorfgoodman.com"


So strange! Maybe it was a recent change. I purchased in February


----------



## jackie100

lalame said:


> That is so weird... I literally just emailed them since I didn't get the cash back on a bag and they told me this:
> 
> "We checked on your order and Cash Back is not available on Yves Saint Laurent. We're sorry for any confusion.
> 
> We always recommend checking Cash Back terms before shopping to know what's excluded. You can find the Cash Back terms for Bergdorf Goodman on their store page: https://www.rakuten.com/bergdorfgoodman.com"



I just bought a Prada bag (Prada is on the list of bags that don't qualify for a refund) and it actually went through, I got $169 back from Rakuten.  Now I'm waiting for the bag as shipping from Begdorf is horrible! Ordered on March 27th and still not received on the 11th of April. I contacted Bergdorf and they say it will be shipped out on 4/15 and that I will receive an email when they do. I had no idea it would take this long.


----------



## keishapie1973

Rakuten has been known to remove the cash back later and say your item is ineligible. So, my fear is that it will credit to your account at the time of purchase but you might never receive the money…


----------



## lalame

keishapie1973 said:


> Rakuten has been known to remove the cash back later and say your item is ineligible. So, my fear is that it will credit to your account at the time of purchase but you might never receive the money…



Ugh that sucks! Especially since it takes so long for the money to actually get credited to your bank account - well past the return period for many stores.


----------



## applepear171

I saw that some Saint Laurent bags on selfridges are cheaper (much cheaper than the current price tag in the US right now)... is there a reason for that?


----------



## bee0909

applepear171 said:


> I saw that some Saint Laurent bags on selfridges are cheaper (much cheaper than the current price tag in the US right now)... is there a reason for that?



Did you add to cart and see what taxes and customs were added?

In general, it is cheaper to buy in Europe and the U.K. but once you add in the customs etc the saving is reduced.


----------



## MegPoort

I have great luck with harrods and selfridges in the past. They are normally a bit cheaper, and I wait for rakuten to be at 10% and then it's a pretyy good savings. I got a pair of gucci princetown mules last month for $660 including taxes/customs and then 10% rakuten cash back. So it ended up being a significant savings.


----------



## applepear171

bee0909 said:


> Did you add to cart and see what taxes and customs were added?
> 
> In general, it is cheaper to buy in Europe and the U.K. but once you add in the customs etc the saving is reduced.



yes I tried to checkout to see what the final price was, even with everything added, the after tax after shipping price was ~$100 less than the before tax price in the US

Last time I bought a bag from NM I had to do a lot of calculations with the gift cards and buy more things to get a price equivalent to what I’d pay at selfridges... that’s good to know, next time I’ll just buy at selfridges


----------



## kittykat07

applepear171 said:


> yes I tried to checkout to see what the final price was, even with everything added, the after tax after shipping price was ~$100 less than the before tax price in the US
> 
> Last time I bought a bag from NM I had to do a lot of calculations with the gift cards and buy more things to get a price equivalent to what I’d pay at selfridges... that’s good to know, next time I’ll just buy at selfridges


The only problem with them is "Please note that we will not _refund_ the original delivery charge or any applicable local customs _duties_".
That is why I decided against Selfridges. I'd better pay more in NM but will have all my money back in case of a return.


----------



## Mallowbites

kittykat07 said:


> The only problem with them is "Please note that we will not _refund_ the original delivery charge or any applicable local customs _duties_".
> That is why I decided against Selfridges. I'd better pay more in NM but will have all my money back in case of a return.



This is exactly what I had in mind and what happened to me as well. Ordered from NM and had to return my puffer because it had diagonal scratches on the front. Had no issues and reordered with Rakuten still under the 10% cb


----------



## chinelly

I wanted a small envelope wallet in dark beige from BG and it says it’s on back order and will ship before 11/22/2022!! Do you guys know if it will really take that long to receive?


----------



## kittykat07

chinelly said:


> I wanted a small envelope wallet in dark beige from BG and it says it’s on back order and will ship before 11/22/2022!! Do you guys know if it will really take that long to receive?



I'd buy it right now somewhere else as a new price increase is coming on May 1. Not sure if any wallets will be affected though. As for pre-orders, I pre-ordered shoes in NM, they were moving dates several times and then few months later they just cancelled it. I was so disappointed.


----------



## chinelly

kittykat07 said:


> I'd buy it right now somewhere else as a new price increase is coming on May 1. Not sure if any wallets will be affected though. As for pre-orders, I pre-ordered shoes in NM, they were moving dates several times and then few months later they just cancelled it. I was so disappointed.



I placed the order yesterday. Thank you for telling me about the price increase. And for those who are wondering BD does offer cash back for rakuten for ysl! I just got it from my purchase


----------



## citybaglady

I somehow lucked out and was able to buy this medium loulou on sale for $1300 at Saks.com!


----------



## Moxisox

citybaglady said:


> I somehow lucked out and was able to buy this medium loulou on sale for $1300 at Saks.com!
> View attachment 5391185


Wow! Nice score


----------



## WillWordForBags

Another Price Increase Alert!
As unbelievable as it may seem, YSL is raising their prices yet again (I think that's the 4th increase we've seen recently), and the increase is pretty substantial for some of the most popular styles.

Here are the bags I already saw for more at NM:

Mini Lou Camera Bag Was $1390, now $1450
Mini Lou Camera with Black Hardware is now $1490
Lou Camera Bag was $1490, now $1550
Lou Camera Bag with Black Hardware is now $1650
Envelope Wallet on a Chain is now $1450
Becky Double Zip Bag is now $1490
Vinyle Round Crossbody Bag is now $1450
Jade Round Quilted Crossbody Bag with black Hardware is now $1490
Toy Loulou Puffer in Jersey and Fabric Canvas are now $1850 ($1850 for Jersey and Canvas? Really???)
Toy Loulou in lambskin was $1590 and is now a whopping $1850 (Remember when those were under $1000, like yesterday?)
Toy Loulou with Black Hardware is now $1890
Small Loulou puffer in tweed is now $2050
Toy Loulou puffer in lambskin was $1850 and is now a whopping $2100
Toy Loulou puffer in lambskin with Black Hardware is now $2150
Small Loulou is now $2590
Small Loulou Puffer is now $2850

And I haven't even started with the mediums. All I can say is YIKES!
YSL website does not have this increase yet so run to get what you want because it is a matter of days for these to increase everywhere.
I heard the official increase starts on May 1st, 2022.
Neimans has most of these at the new price but a few other styles here and there are showing the older price.
Ssense.com and BG are also showing the old prices on most of these.
Good luck to us.


----------



## MeBagaholic

WillWordForBags said:


> Another Price Increase Alert!
> As unbelievable as it may seem, YSL is raising their prices yet again (I think that's the 4th increase we've seen recently), and the increase is pretty substantial for some of the most popular styles.
> 
> Here are the bags I already saw for more at NM:
> 
> Mini Lou Camera Bag Was $1390, now $1450
> Mini Lou Camera with Black Hardware is now $1490
> Lou Camera Bag was $1490, now $1550
> Lou Camera Bag with Black Hardware is now $1650
> Envelope Wallet on a Chain is now $1450
> Becky Double Zip Bag is now $1490
> Vinyle Round Crossbody Bag is now $1450
> Jade Round Quilted Crossbody Bag with black Hardware is now $1490
> Toy Loulou Puffer in Jersey and Fabric Canvas are now $1850 ($1850 for Jersey and Canvas? Really???)
> Toy Loulou in lambskin was $1590 and is now a whopping $1850 (Remember when those were under $1000, like yesterday?)
> Toy Loulou with Black Hardware is now $1890
> Small Loulou puffer in tweed is now $2050
> Toy Loulou puffer in lambskin was $1850 and is now a whopping $2100
> Toy Loulou puffer in lambskin with Black Hardware is now $2150
> Small Loulou is now $2590
> Small Loulou Puffer is now $2850
> 
> And I haven't even started with the mediums. All I can say is YIKES!
> YSL website does not have this increase yet so run to get what you want because it is a matter of days for these to increase everywhere.
> I heard the official increase starts on May 1st, 2022.
> Neimans has most of these at the new price but a few other styles here and there are showing the older price.
> Ssense.com and BG are also showing the old prices on most of these.
> Good luck to us.


Is toy loulou worth it. Im trying to decide if i should get it right now with old price


----------



## athousandmhiles24

MeBagaholic said:


> Is toy loulou worth it. Im trying to decide if i should get it right now with old price


Really depends on your usage and daily essentials


----------



## MeBagaholic

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Really depends on your usage and daily essentials


I was thinking along price point 1500plus comparing small with 2290 ish


----------



## WillWordForBags

MeBagaholic said:


> Is toy loulou worth it. Im trying to decide if i should get it right now with old price


That’s a great question. Honestly, as expensive as it is at $1590, it is worth it, in my personal opinion. 
My toy loulous are my most used bags for going out on weekends, trips and to run quick errands. For work, I do need a tote or spacious satchel. 
I even like the toy loulou more than the puffer. It’s more versatile and frankly, more easy to maneuver. 
I used to dislike the center partition, but now I like how organized it lets me be. 
It’s still a mini bag. Only fits essentials but I think it’s enough space to justify the investment. 
I’m actually considering getting another one today, since they’re supposed to be going up starting tomorrow. $1590 is still a price that can be justified, specially in comparison to other current designer prices. But $1850? Not so much. That’s too close to $2k for my taste. And history dictates they’re going to keep increasing these bags as they please so now is better than never.


----------



## MeBagaholic

WillWordForBags said:


> That’s a great question. Honestly, as expensive as it is at $1590, it is worth it, in my personal opinion.
> My toy loulous are my most used bags for going out on weekends, trips and to run quick errands. For work, I do need a tote or spacious satchel.
> I even like the toy loulou more than the puffer. It’s more versatile and frankly, more easy to maneuver.
> I used to dislike the center partition, but now I like how organized it lets me be.
> It’s still a mini bag. Only fits essentials but I think it’s enough space to justify the investment.
> I’m actually considering getting another one today, since they’re supposed to be going up starting tomorrow. $1590 is still a price that can be justified, specially in comparison to other current designer prices. But $1850? Not so much. That’s too close to $2k for my taste. And history dictates they’re going to keep increasing these bags as they please so now is better than never.


Yeah 1800 before tax is a no for me
I think i am going to do toy taupe and small black on black loulou


----------



## WillWordForBags

MeBagaholic said:


> Yeah 1800 before tax is a no for me
> I think i am going to do toy taupe and small black on black loulou


Those are 2 great choices and in those neutral colors, you can’t go wrong. Excited for you!


----------



## ProShopper1

Opinion question!

I currently have the high tribute sandals in black (regular smooth leather), white (regular smooth leather), and nude (patent). I saw the price was increased again today, but not all places have done the increases yet. I’ve patiently collected them oas I’ve found them on sale ($500 or less). Part of me wanted the black patent to have a dressier pair, but the lowest I’ve seen them in the last year+ in my size is $650 (taxes included). Should I get them? With two price increases recently I can’t imagine that I’ll find them less than $500 anymore. Or are the black leather ones I already have sufficient?

On a side note, I wouldn’t be wearing these often, and haven’t even worn the other ones yet due to being extra cautious with COVID. I just have this bad habit of needing to collect shoes that I like in every color.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mystic94

ProShopper1 said:


> Opinion question!
> 
> I currently have the high tribute sandals in black (regular smooth leather), white (regular smooth leather), and nude (patent). I saw the price was increased again today, but not all places have done the increases yet. I’ve patiently collected them oas I’ve found them on sale ($500 or less). Part of me wanted the black patent to have a dressier pair, but the lowest I’ve seen them in the last year+ in my size is $650 (taxes included). Should I get them? With two price increases recently I can’t imagine that I’ll find them less than $500 anymore. Or are the black leather ones I already have sufficient?
> 
> On a side note, I wouldn’t be wearing these often, and haven’t even worn the other ones yet due to being extra cautious with COVID. I just have this bad habit of needing to collect shoes that I like in every color.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I think they're absolutely gorgeous and would get them if you can find them @ $650 given the price increases, but only if you think they would get good use given that you already have a black pair.


----------



## ProShopper1

mystic94 said:


> I think they're absolutely gorgeous and would get them if you can find them @ $650 given the price increases, but only if you think they would get good use given that you already have a black pair.


I think they’d eventually get use with more formal weddings/events..not sure about good use though haha. My going out dancing days have passed me by


----------



## keishapie1973

I’ve been watching the cash back option at Selfridges and today it’s 10% at rakuten. I purchased the toy LouLou and saved about $560 off today’s price. I figured I’ll get it now since they’ve removed all coupon options off other sites…


----------



## WillWordForBags

keishapie1973 said:


> I’ve been watching the cash back option at Selfridges and today it’s 10% at rakuten. I purchased the toy LouLou and saved about $560 off today’s price. I figured I’ll get it now since they’ve removed all coupon options off other sites…


Wow. That's an awesome deal. That Rakuten cash back really helps. Was the bag itself on sale there too?


----------



## keishapie1973

WillWordForBags said:


> Wow. That's an awesome deal. That Rakuten cash back really helps. Was the bag itself on sale there too?



Yes, the bag is priced at $1270 but they add in taxes, shipping and customs fees. It’s still much cheaper especially with rakuten…


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

ProShopper1 said:


> Opinion question!
> 
> I currently have the high tribute sandals in black (regular smooth leather), white (regular smooth leather), and nude (patent). I saw the price was increased again today, but not all places have done the increases yet. I’ve patiently collected them oas I’ve found them on sale ($500 or less). Part of me wanted the black patent to have a dressier pair, but the lowest I’ve seen them in the last year+ in my size is $650 (taxes included). Should I get them? With two price increases recently I can’t imagine that I’ll find them less than $500 anymore. Or are the black leather ones I already have sufficient?
> 
> On a side note, I wouldn’t be wearing these often, and haven’t even worn the other ones yet due to being extra cautious with COVID. I just have this bad habit of needing to collect shoes that I like in every color.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Firstly, I understand & feel your dilemma to collect a shoe you love and contemplate a price increase!
Sounds like your plan has been to add black patent to your collection, regardless of covid.  Since you don't need them right now, wait.  You don't know what you'll find in the future.  Markdowns traditionally begin later this month, European sites can have better promotions, etc.  Retailers can have older stock they have to eliminate, regardless of the price increase.  The time allows you to save more money.  If you need something dressy, the nude patent can work with almost anything.  (I love the patent tributes.) Good luck.


----------



## ProShopper1

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Firstly, I understand & feel your dilemma to collect a shoe you love and contemplate a price increase!
> Sounds like your plan has been to add black patent to your collection, regardless of covid.  Since you don't need them right now, wait.  You don't know what you'll find in the future.  Markdowns traditionally begin later this month, European sites can have better promotions, etc.  Retailers can have older stock they have to eliminate, regardless of the price increase.  The time allows you to save more money.  If you need something dressy, the nude patent can work with almost anything.  (I love the patent tributes.) Good luck.


During COVID I just went into crazy buy mode. I’m trying to think more realistically and down to earth..like I have the black regular leather..do I need the patent too? Like are they a totally different shoe that will fill a void in my closet or am I just being wasteful and dumb? I hadn’t originally planned on the regular leather but just happened upon them so it through me off.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

ProShopper1 said:


> During COVID I just went into crazy buy mode. I’m trying to think more realistically and down to earth..like I have the black regular leather..do I need the patent too? Like are they a totally different shoe that will fill a void in my closet or am I just being wasteful and dumb? I hadn’t originally planned on the regular leather but just happened upon them so it through me off.


It sounds like you don't need them, *especially* to avoid the price increase, especially right now.  While patent is dressier, your nude pair covers that.  If you're the type who needs to be on the search for something and/or enjoys the challenge (I definitely am!), continue looking for the black patent at an acceptable price, knowing they're a nice to have.


----------



## ProShopper1

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> It sounds like you don't need them, *especially* to avoid the price increase, especially right now.  While patent is dressier, your nude pair covers that.  If you're the type who needs to be on the search for something and/or enjoys the challenge (I definitely am!), continue looking for the black patent at an acceptable price, knowing they're a nice to have.


I would love to not be on the hunt for things anymore..but I think you’re right, I love the challenge. Every time I knock something off the list something magically finds its way on


----------



## WillWordForBags

YSL bag advice needed! 
I have been loving and lusting after the YSL denim Vinyle round bag and have been eyeing it for a while. 
It's usually sold out everywhere so I know it's popular. But saw this one on Farfetch the other day and have been considering it. 

But I haven't seen it IRL nor have I found reviews on it, other than the reviews on the leather version, which are very mixed since this bag seems to be too small for most current smartphones (and too small overall). 

I am wondering though, if this version in the denim would be a tad more spacious, since denim is so much softer and malleable than the YSL grained leather, which I know is a bit harder. 
Do any of you own this bag or have you tried it on? 
Do you think it's worth the price being that it is mostly denim and probably too small to fit my phone (I have an iphone 11)? 
Or is it a super cool, rare, unique bag that is worth it regardless of how small it is?
Thank you, darlings!


----------



## MeBagaholic

.


----------



## WillWordForBags

keishapie1973 said:


> I’ve been watching the cash back option at Selfridges and today it’s 10% at rakuten. I purchased the toy LouLou and saved about $560 off today’s price. I figured I’ll get it now since they’ve removed all coupon options off other sites…


Thanks so much for this tip! I checked out this deal and it really is a nice discount. 
Any issues or delays in shipping to the US? 
The only thing I cannot find is a free shipping code. Other than that, it's a no brainer.


----------



## keishapie1973

WillWordForBags said:


> Thanks so much for this tip! I checked out this deal and it really is a nice discount.
> Any issues or delays in shipping to the US?
> The only thing I cannot find is a free shipping code. Other than that, it's a no brainer.



This is my 2nd order from them. They ship DHL express which arrives a few days after it ships…


----------



## citybaglady

Ssense.com has a medium black loulou with shw for $2290




__





						Saint Laurent for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
					

Buy Saint Laurent clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Saint Laurent for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## WillWordForBags

Help! I want to try to get a New Order 15% off discount (Or at least a 10% off) by signing up with Farfetch. I am using a different email since I had already used my first order discount years ago. Some of you mentioned all I had to do was use a different email or checkout as a guest? Anyone know what the code is or how to properly do it? 
Thanks, all!


----------



## 2cello

You probably have to clear your cookies. Then sign up with a new email.  They should send you an entail with the code after you sign up.  
They are having a 10% student discount right now fwiw.


----------



## WillWordForBags

2cello said:


> You probably have to clear your cookies. Then sign up with a new email.  They should send you an entail with the code after you sign up.
> They are having a 10% student discount right now fwiw.


Thank you so much! I will do that and see if it works. Will report back.


----------



## keishapie1973

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you so much! I will do that and see if it works. Will report back.



I think Farfetch recently removed YSL from all coupons.


----------



## WillWordForBags

2cello said:


> You probably have to clear your cookies. Then sign up with a new email.  They should send you an entail with the code after you sign up.
> They are having a 10% student discount right now fwiw.


I signed up and they sent me a 10% off my first order not a 15% off, which is what the ad says, so I don't know what that's about.
In any case, I added a YSL bag and the 10% isn't working anyway, so my mission failed.
I mean, I'm sure it's still good for many other things but of course, I wanted the discount on a new YSL bag.
I guess those other codes the youtubers are given do work for a limited time, since I've heard of so many being able to apply them to YSL purchases on Farfetch.
But I still have Selfridges, and honestly, the discount there is huge if you are able to catch a bag that has the older price so I'm going there next. Thanks for your help, darling!


----------



## WillWordForBags

keishapie1973 said:


> I think Farfetch recently removed YSL from all coupons.


It seems that way because I tried the 10% off and it isn't working.


----------



## Raaz

keishapie1973 said:


> I’ve been watching the cash back option at Selfridges and today it’s 10% at rakuten. I purchased the toy LouLou and saved about $560 off today’s price. I figured I’ll get it now since they’ve removed all coupon options off other sites…


That’s quite a saving. Well done!


----------



## WillWordForBags

So for the first time in a very long time, Neiman Marcus and BG are offering only a 2% cash back with Rakuten. It had been 10% and even 12% at times, for at least the past year and a half. 
I wonder why they lowered it. That, plus the crazy high prices for YSL items, is making these stores less of an option. 
Saks, however, is having a 15% Rakuten cash back deal right now so it's a good time to take advantage. Wonder how much it will be when the Rakuten promotion is done. 
With all of these changes, it seems like SSENSE and Selfridges are some of the only shops worth considering when trying to purchase these items at somewhat competitive prices and deals.


----------



## lalame

WillWordForBags said:


> So for the first time in a very long time, Neiman Marcus and BG are offering only a 2% cash back with Rakuten. It had been 10% and even 12% at times, for at least the past year and a half.
> I wonder why they lowered it. That, plus the crazy high prices for YSL items, is making these stores less of an option.
> Saks, however, is having a 15% Rakuten cash back deal right now so it's a good time to take advantage. Wonder how much it will be when the Rakuten promotion is done.
> With all of these changes, it seems like SSENSE and Selfridges are some of the only shops worth considering when trying to purchase these items at somewhat competitive prices and deals.



They're back at 10% today! Rakuten does strange flash style changes sometimes I noticed.

Try European retailers... I don't know if it's a policy in Europe but I noticed they tend to have items listed at pre-price increase pricing for longer. I actually just yesterday bought a Mini Lou from Vitkac, a Polish dept store, for just $935 all in! That's at least $600 off US cost for me over here in California.


----------



## bee0909

lalame said:


> They're back at 10% today! Rakuten does strange flash style changes sometimes I noticed.
> 
> Try European retailers... I don't know if it's a policy in Europe but I noticed they tend to have items listed at pre-price increase pricing for longer. I actually just yesterday bought a Mini Lou from Vitkac, a Polish dept store, for just $935 all in! That's at least $600 off US cost for me over here in California.



Did you buy the white one? I’d been eying it up but saw it was sold out today. 

I got the black mini lou in March from Vitkac through far fetch and got it for 28% off … couldn’t believe my luck!


----------



## lalame

bee0909 said:


> Did you buy the white one? I’d been eying it up but saw it was sold out today.
> 
> I got the black mini lou in March from Vitkac through far fetch and got it for 28% off … couldn’t believe my luck!



Yes I did!! I intended to buy the black one but it sold out while it was in cart... so I grabbed the white asap. It was listed as the last one so hope I don't have any fulfillment issues. There are definitely some good deals on YSL on Vitkac atm!


----------



## bagwhore808

lalame said:


> Yes I did!! I intended to buy the black one but it sold out while it was in cart... so I grabbed the white asap. It was listed as the last one so hope I don't have any fulfillment issues. There are definitely some good deals on YSL on Vitkac atm!


How are these prices much more less?  Have you gotten items from here before?  This is amazing!


----------



## lalame

bagwhore808 said:


> How are these prices much more less?  Have you gotten items from here before?  This is amazing!



Yes I've purchased from Vitkac before.  Prices on most luxury goods are cheaper in Europe and like I was saying earlier, I'm not sure if they have some rule about maintaining prices on existing items even after a price increase but I noticed a lot of places like Vitkac have items at older pricing. The Mini Lou I bought was marked full price, $1039, and I got 10% off by subscribing for emails.


----------



## 2cello

Up until the last price increase, MyTeresa had the old price on some of their YSL bags - old meaning, last summer pricing.  But after this last price increase, they all went to the new pricing.  So some bags went up two steps to catch up.


----------



## WillWordForBags

lalame said:


> Yes I've purchased from Vitkac before.  Prices on most luxury goods are cheaper in Europe and like I was saying earlier, I'm not sure if they have some rule about maintaining prices on existing items even after a price increase but I noticed a lot of places like Vitkac have items at older pricing. The Mini Lou I bought was marked full price, $1039, and I got 10% off by subscribing for emails.


This is a great tip. Thank you! I had heard about Vitkac but always wondered if they were legit.


----------



## WillWordForBags

bee0909 said:


> Did you buy the white one? I’d been eying it up but saw it was sold out today.
> 
> I got the black mini lou in March from Vitkac through far fetch and got it for 28% off … couldn’t believe my luck!


Wow. That’s awesome. How does Vitkac through Farfetch work?


----------



## bee0909

WillWordForBags said:


> Wow. That’s awesome. How does Vitkac through Farfetch work?



Farfetch is just a platform for luxury boutiques around the world including Vitkac. There is a option on there on the profile section to shop by specific boutique.


----------



## WillWordForBags

bee0909 said:


> Farfetch is just a platform for luxury boutiques around the world including Vitkac. There is a option on there on the profile section to shop by specific boutique.


Wow. I never knew that they had that option. That’s great. Thank you!


----------



## bunnylooloo

Ssense has a small loulou in black SHW for $2500 Cdn. 1 left!


----------



## ProShopper1

Did anyone get access to the Ssense sale?


----------



## kittykat07

ProShopper1 said:


> Did anyone get access to the Ssense sale?


Yes but YSL is not included in this sale.


----------



## bunnylooloo

ProShopper1 said:


> Did anyone get access to the Ssense sale?


My husband asked someone with access for me - they said there’s only a couple pairs of YSL sunglasses in the sale. No bags.


----------



## stk

ProShopper1 said:


> Did anyone get access to the Ssense sale?



yes I did. I didn't see any ysl handbags yet. Last year, they added YSL later on in the private sale.


----------



## elisarodz

kittykat07 said:


> Yes but YSL is not included in this sale.


Is Gucci included?


----------



## Tina1010

MeBagaholic said:


> I was thinking along price point 1500plus comparing small with 2290 ish


It's really small.  I have a Google pixel pro and my phone wouldn't fit inside so for me that size bag is pointless.  The small size loulou is perfect and it's on my wishlist!!


----------



## kittykat07

elisarodz said:


> Is Gucci included?


No


----------



## WillWordForBags

Bergdorf's is showing 15% cashback with Rakuten today! It could be worth it to grab one of bags that had a small increase of 15% or less. For the higher increases, I still think Selfridges and Sssense (and the other sites showing the older prices) is a better option.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Also, Bergdorfs is showing a Toy Loulou in black with silver hardware for $1590 (it's now $1850) and Ssense is showing most bags at the old price and even though they don't offer cash back, it's still a better deal that paying those new sky high prices.


----------



## snibor

WillWordForBags said:


> Bergdorf's is showing 15% cashback with Rakuten today! It could be worth it to grab one of bags that had a small increase of 15% or less. For the higher increases, I still think Selfridges and Sssense (and the other sites showing the older prices) is a better option.


I was just going to post about this. Bergdorf and Harvey Nicholas are 15% Cashback.


----------



## lalame

FWIW I bought a mini Lou from Bergdorf's just a month ago and they said they don't give cash back for YSL.  Some members had different experiences a bit older than mine so not sure if it's a new policy but that's what they said. I ended up returning it and buying from Vitkac.


----------



## Sassy

lalame said:


> FWIW I bought a mini Lou from Bergdorf's just a month ago and they said they don't give cash back for YSL.  Some members had different experiences a bit older than mine so not sure if it's a new policy but that's what they said. I ended up returning it and buying from Vitkac.


Are you located in the US? Curious about your experience with Vitkac buying from the US.


----------



## lalame

Sassy said:


> Are you located in the US? Curious about your experience with Vitkac buying from the US.



Yes! This is my 2nd time and they are great - the package comes super fast. Neiman took 2 weeks to ship me a purse from TEXAS but my Vitkac order came in 3 business days.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Did you get a 10% code from Vitkac? I signed up and they never sent me one.


----------



## lalame

GucciObsessed said:


> Did you get a 10% code from Vitkac? I signed up and they never sent me one.


Yes.. check your spam. It ended up in mine.


----------



## ProShopper1

lalame said:


> Yes.. check your spam. It ended up in mine.


Do they ever more than the 10% off?


----------



## lalame

ProShopper1 said:


> Do they ever more than the 10% off?



I'm not sure... they do have sales generally and I remember some that are like "take extra 20% off Sale items" but not sure about the email sign up discount in particular.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Lalame thank you! I signed up 3 days ago with two different accounts and on the app also and I didn't get the 10%. It's not in my spam either


----------



## Sassy

lalame said:


> Yes! This is my 2nd time and they are great - the package comes super fast. Neiman took 2 weeks to ship me a purse from TEXAS but my Vitkac order came in 3 business days.


Thanks for the info! Did you have to pay any additional duties, fees or taxes from the prices listed on the website?


----------



## lalame

Sassy said:


> Thanks for the info! Did you have to pay any additional duties, fees or taxes from the prices listed on the website?


No all duties are included.  Shipping is usually free over $300 too.


----------



## Mara67

Does anyone know when pre-sale starts? Thanks


----------



## bee0909

GucciObsessed said:


> Lalame thank you! I signed up 3 days ago with two different accounts and on the app also and I didn't get the 10%. It's not in my spam either


If you use the app and go into cart it’s usually an option to tick rather than a code


----------



## poleneceline

YVES SAINT LAURENT 'Bow' Bag in Copper Lambskin at 1stDibs | ysl bow bag, ysl bow
					

View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Yves Saint Laurent 'Bow' bag in copper lambskin. Gold brass hardware. Leather bow at the front of the bag. Lining in black fabric. Patch pocket inside




					www.1stdibs.com
				









						New Tom Ford for Yves Saint Laurent YSL Bow Heels Pumps Sz 40.5 For Sale at 1stDibs
					

For Sale on 1stDibs - Tom Ford For YSL Heels Brand New * Beautiful Velvet Patent Pumps * Antique Silver Adjustable Ankle Strap * Size Euro: 40.5 * Pointed Toe * Black Patent




					www.1stdibs.com
				




I don't know how good the quality is, but these vintage YSL bags are cute!


----------



## WillWordForBags

SSENSE now has the general sale available along with the private sale. No YSL yet (they usually add it later on) but some nice pieces from Chloe, Balenciaga, Valentino, Givenchy and more. Some very nice sale prices that were reduced from older prices, so it comes out to some substantial savings. No coupons or cash back for Ssense but prices are good enough that it doesn't matter. They update their sale every Monday and start lowering prices accordingly (of what is left).


----------



## Raaz

WillWordForBags said:


> SSENSE now has the general sale available along with the private sale. No YSL yet (they usually add it later on) but some nice pieces from Chloe, Balenciaga, Valentino, Givenchy and more. Some very nice sale prices that were reduced from older prices, so it comes out to some substantial savings. No coupons or cash back for Ssense but prices are good enough that it doesn't matter. They update their sale every Monday and start lowering prices accordingly (of what is left).


Thanks for the updatexx


----------



## WillWordForBags

Raaz said:


> Thanks for the updatexx


My pleasure. Happy to help other YSL lovers (and designer lovers in general) score deals. Especially with these crazy high prices, we must look and jump on every sale.


----------



## vastare

I got a great deal on the wristlet from vitkac in Poland. It was listed for $569 free shipping. I got 10% for signing up for their newsletter and first purchase. So ended up paying only $516. It came in just 3 days and packages sooooo beautifully. After my sale I went back and it was sold out. I highly recommend this international website. Its actually like NM in Poland. Highly reputable store.


----------



## WillWordForBags

vastare said:


> I got a great deal on the wristlet from vitkac in Poland. It was listed for $569 free shipping. I got 10% for signing up for their newsletter and first purchase. So ended up paying only $516. It came in just 3 days and packages sooooo beautifully. After my sale I went back and it was sold out. I highly recommend this international website. Its actually like NM in Poland. Highly reputable store.


Gorgeous bag and amazing deal. Congrats. I will definitely try Vitkac now that I’ve seen so many happy purchases.


----------



## landers379

Any word on the YSL sale? Last year it started on 6/4!


----------



## keishapie1973

FWRD is having a one-day sitewide sale of 20% off.  A lot of YSL and some at the old prices.  The code is MYFWRD20.  I finally ordered the small LouLou that I wanted.


----------



## rowy65

keishapie1973 said:


> FWRD is having a one-day sitewide sale of 20% off.  A lot of YSL and some at the old prices.  The code is MYFWRD20.  I finally ordered the small LouLou that I wanted.


Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

rowy65 said:


> Thanks for sharing!!!



You are welcome...


----------



## TOpurselover

Hi ladies. This might be my first post here after lurking for a long time.
I just bought my first Laurent bag through VITKAC. I bought the small Loulou in black with gold hardware. I’ve been wanting this bag for a long time. 

I was able to get it for just over $2500 CDN because I got 10% off for purchasing through the app. It was a bit difficult initially to buy because my credit card company thought it was a fraudulent purchase.

Anyway, I am really hoping I won’t be sent a fake bag. Some reviews on the internet from several years ago said VITKAC sold fake bags, I really hope this is not the case.


----------



## keishapie1973

TOpurselover said:


> Hi ladies. This might be my first post here after lurking for a long time.
> I just bought my first Laurent bag through VITKAC. I bought the small Loulou in black with gold hardware. I’ve been wanting this bag for a long time.
> 
> I was able to get it for just over $2500 CDN because I got 10% off for purchasing through the app. It was a bit difficult initially to buy because my credit card company thought it was a fraudulent purchase.
> 
> Anyway, I am really hoping I won’t be sent a fake bag. Some reviews on the internet from several years ago said VITKAC sold fake bags, I really hope this is not the case.



Congrats on your first YSL bag!!!  I also registered with them a few days ago to get the 10% off code.  However, they didn't have the bag I wanted in stock.  I really hope that your new bags arrives in perfect condition...


----------



## lunacyn

There seems to be mixed reviews about the site.. seems like there r happy shoppers but a lot of reviews also posted about sending back items and never receiving a refund (saw many comments like that across different sites ). A bit scary, but really hope all these deals will go well!


----------



## TOpurselover

Will Saint Laurent stores authenticate bags if not purchased at their boutique?


----------



## Aahmee1

keishapie1973 said:


> FWRD is having a one-day sitewide sale of 20% off.  A lot of YSL and some at the old prices.  The code is MYFWRD20.  I finally ordered the small LouLou that I wanted.


Thank you! They didn’t have the YSL bag I wanted but I will continue to look out. Would you know how often they have these discount promotions?

Also wondering if anyone from the US has ordered a YSL from Selfridges recently and their experience - they have good prices but returns appear to be a nightmare from old reviews if anything is wrong with the order or you change your mind (I haven’t seen the ( Niki) bag I want IRL so not a 100% sure……


----------



## bunnylooloo

keishapie1973 said:


> FWRD is having a one-day sitewide sale of 20% off.  A lot of YSL and some at the old prices.  The code is MYFWRD20.  I finally ordered the small LouLou that I wanted.


Nice!! I just talked to customer service and it looks like all duties and taxes are inclusive in Canada with free returns. I just ordered a small loulou in Taupe, and it'll be $300 Cdn less than me ordering from Ssense at the old price of $2795. It also says it's going to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## keishapie1973

Aahmee1 said:


> Thank you! They didn’t have the YSL bag I wanted but I will continue to look out. Would you know how often they have these discount promotions?
> 
> Also wondering if anyone from the US has ordered a YSL from Selfridges recently and their experience - they have good prices but returns appear to be a nightmare from old reviews if anything is wrong with the order or you change your mind (I haven’t seen the ( Niki) bag I want IRL so not a 100% sure……



I received an order from Selfridges recently. The bag arrived smooshed although the shipping box and the inside YSL box were in perfect condition. I went to Facebook and contacted them. They told me to mail it back for a full refund. I was happy that my refund was processed just a few hours after the bag was delivered to them.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Aahmee1 said:


> Thank you! They didn’t have the YSL bag I wanted but I will continue to look out. Would you know how often they have these discount promotions?


I was looking at the Loewe thread and it looks like there was a code back in March 2022. Seems pretty frequent!


----------



## bearseatbeets

WillWordForBags said:


> SSENSE now has the general sale available along with the private sale. No YSL yet (they usually add it later on) but some nice pieces from Chloe, Balenciaga, Valentino, Givenchy and more. Some very nice sale prices that were reduced from older prices, so it comes out to some substantial savings. No coupons or cash back for Ssense but prices are good enough that it doesn't matter. They update their sale every Monday and start lowering prices accordingly (of what is left).


I am weary of Ssense now. I have heard their customer service is awful and how people have received fake items. I assume its because of their great return policy, some people will replace authentic items with replicas, and get their money back. 
I have also read issues re. shipping and not owning up to un-delivered items.

I don't know if it's gotten better over the years but I have stayed away


----------



## Antigone

Has anyone bought from Matches Fashion? Are their items authentic?


----------



## bunnylooloo

Antigone said:


> Has anyone bought from Matches Fashion? Are their items authentic?


I’ve never purchased from Matches myself but they’re a reputable brand amongst bag YouTubers I follow.


----------



## Moxisox

bearseatbeets said:


> I am weary of Ssense now. I have heard their customer service is awful and how people have received fake items. I assume its because of their great return policy, some people will replace authentic items with replicas, and get their money back.
> I have also read issues re. shipping and not owning up to un-delivered items.
> 
> I don't know if it's gotten better over the years but I have stayed away


I’m in the US and have ordered several items from SSENSE recently. Most recent delivered yesterday. I’ve only had good experiences with them, and their shipping is always really fast. All items authentic. The chances of getting a fake from them would be equal to getting one from Saks or Nordstroms.


----------



## vastare

Antigone said:


> Has anyone bought from Matches Fashion? Are their items authentic?


I have ordered a YSL bag from Matchesfashion and was extremely happy. Recieved from UK in just 3 days beautifully packaged and included in a gorgeous magnetic reusable marble box. Amex had an offer, spend $500 and get $125 back so it was a great deal. So Iam assuming when Amex card sponsors it is reputable.


----------



## newchanelchic

Oh no! Those sound like really bad experiences. I'd hate to have that happen to me.

I've ordered once (a pair of Guiseppe Zanotti sneakers) from SSENSE before and the transaction was smooth. I've also chatted with their customer service on two occasions and I found them quite pleasant.

I am looking forward to their YSL sale this year though. But, now, I am slightly nervous     hehehe!



bearseatbeets said:


> I am weary of Ssense now. I have heard their customer service is awful and how people have received fake items. I assume its because of their great return policy, some people will replace authentic items with replicas, and get their money back.
> I have also read issues re. shipping and not owning up to un-delivered items.
> 
> I don't know if it's gotten better over the years but I have stayed away


----------



## WillWordForBags

Moxisox said:


> I’m in the US and have ordered several items from SSENSE recently. Most recent delivered yesterday. I’ve only had good experiences with them, and their shipping is always really fast. All items authentic. The chances of getting a fake from them would be equal to getting one from Saks or Nordstroms.


I have been ordering from SSENSE now for years and I love it. They are one of the best sites to shop designer goods. Their prices are always great because they take way longer to update increases and their sales are hands down, some of the best prices I've seen for these items. I've gotten crazy good deals (like 40-60% off retail) and my experience with their customer service has always been great. I have purchased countless designer items from them and have never received a fake. Not even close. 
I do understand that people sending back fakes can happen, despite how dishonest it can be. But like @Moxisox said, this can happen to any major designer store, really, and it's definitely not ok.


----------



## keishapie1973

I’ve also ordered bags from (and returned)  Ssense with no problems. Hopefully, this eases your concerns. Of course, things can go wrong with almost any retailer…


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

I've ordered a Niki pouch from SSense, perfect condition in original SL box - because it's a SLG.

I've ordered multiple Jimmy Choo shoes from Matches, perfect, untouched conditioned.


----------



## Gina88

I’ve ordered many times from ssense, sometimes returned without any problem and offered price adjustments when there was a problem with the item. It is certainly my go-to place for designer shoes. They have an amazing customer service and I can’t wait to see what YSL bags will be on sale this year.

I also purchased in Matchesfashion in the past with impeccable service.

This week I have purchased a 5 a 7 hobo bag on Vitkac at incredible price after the 10% discount. It is currently in transit. Thank you to everyone that shared this site and the discount!!


----------



## tilu333

Saks off Fifth having a ysl drop sale and there are several bags such as Kate, medium Lou Lou and camera bag on sale limited quantities.
This black quilted camera only 1269.99


----------



## WillWordForBags

tilu333 said:


> Saks off Fifth having a ysl drop sale and there are several bags such as Kate, medium Lou Lou and camera bag on sale limited quantities.
> This black quilted camera only 1269.99


This is great. Thank you. I've been shopping Off5th online for many years and have scored some lovely bags at great prices but had never seen these classic newer styles of YSL and at prices we haven't seen in a while. Will definitely consider.


----------



## TOpurselover

TOpurselover said:


> Hi ladies. This might be my first post here after lurking for a long time.
> I just bought my first Laurent bag through VITKAC. I bought the small Loulou in black with gold hardware. I’ve been wanting this bag for a long time.
> 
> I was able to get it for just over $2500 CDN because I got 10% off for purchasing through the app. It was a bit difficult initially to buy because my credit card company thought it was a fraudulent purchase.
> 
> Anyway, I am really hoping I won’t be sent a fake bag. Some reviews on the internet from several years ago said VITKAC sold fake bags, I really hope this is not the case.



Quoting myself here, but my SL Loulou arrived today from Vitkac. It didn’t come in the SL box but a black Vitkac box. The one thing about this bag that I’m questioning is that the rings or grommets at the top of the bag where the chain comes through are not straight (the SL wording). I hope this doesn’t mean it’s a knock-off. I will have to do some research about this. The inside of the dust bag is white - is that normal?

See pics!


----------



## keishapie1973

TOpurselover said:


> Quoting myself here, but my SL Loulou arrived today from Vitkac. It didn’t come in the SL box but a black Vitkac box. The one thing about this bag that I’m questioning is that the rings or grommets at the top of the bag where the chain comes through are not straight (the SL wording). I hope this doesn’t mean it’s a knock-off. I will have to do some research about this. The inside of the dust bag is white - is that normal?
> 
> See pics!






	

		
			
		

		
	
Congrats on your first YSL. Yes, the inside of the dust bag is white. My grommets are not perfectly straight either. Here are pics…


----------



## TOpurselover

Thanks so much! I have seen some other Loulou’s for sale on Poshmark etc where the grommets aren’t straight. These came from Nordstrom etc.


----------



## ajindoll

TOpurselover said:


> Quoting myself here, but my SL Loulou arrived today from Vitkac. It didn’t come in the SL box but a black Vitkac box. The one thing about this bag that I’m questioning is that the rings or grommets at the top of the bag where the chain comes through are not straight (the SL wording). I hope this doesn’t mean it’s a knock-off. I will have to do some research about this. The inside of the dust bag is white - is that normal?
> 
> See pics!




Hello TOpurselover,
Yes, the interior of Saint Laurent dust bags are white. I have also just purchased a Large Envelope bag in Matte Black from Vitkac. My bag appears authentic of my bag, as the bag matches the frommets,  interior stamping, etc. As those on my other YSL bags recently bought from other reputable retailers: Saint Laurent, Farfetch, and  Selfridges. The grommet lettering on mine appear more straight than yours.  But your bag appears to be authentic. But you may be more rest assured if you had it authenticated in the appropriate thread.


----------



## TOpurselover

ajindoll said:


> Hello TOpurselover,
> Yes, the interior of Saint Laurent dust bags are white. I have also just purchased a Large Envelope bag in Matte Black from Vitkac. My bag appears authentic of my bag, as the bag matches the frommets,  interior stamping, etc. As those on my other YSL bags recently bought from other reputable retailers: Saint Laurent, Farfetch, and  Selfridges. The grommet lettering on mine appear more straight than yours.  But your bag appears to be authentic. But you may be more rest assured if you had it authenticated in the appropriate thread.



Thank you so much. Did your Envelope bag from Vitkac come in a SL box or a Vitkac box?

I may consider paying for the bag to be authenticated. Just to be on the safe side. As you can see, I am very paranoid about being sold a knock-off!

Edit: the interior stamping of my bag seems legit.


----------



## bunnylooloo

I recently purchased SL bags from both Ssense and Fwrd and they didn’t come in SL boxes. I believe you only get the box if you order directly from SL, or if it’s an SLG. Congrats on your new bag!!


----------



## ajindoll

TOpurselover said:


> Thank you so much. Did your Envelope bag from Vitkac come in a SL box or a Vitkac box?
> 
> I may consider paying for the bag to be authenticated. Just to be on the safe side. As you can see, I am very paranoid about being sold a knock-off!
> 
> Edit: the interior stamping of my bag seems legit.



Hello, 

Yes, my purse from Vitcak was delivered in a Vitkac box tied with ribbon. Generally, I have only experienced and seen items sent in  SL  boxes when the bag is purchased directly from SL or the item is a SLG.


----------



## GucciObsessed

ajindoll said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, my purse from Vitcak was delivered in a Vitkac box tied with ribbon. Generally, I have only experienced and seen items sent in  SL  boxes when the bag is purchased directly from SL or the item is a SLG.




I have only received a Saint Laurent box when purchasing from the actual boutique, never from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Chanel0524

Vitkac is  HUGE department store, like Neimans -state side-. I have purchased from there all the time- everything is legit. No need to be extra paranoid.


----------



## batsnrobins

Is this real? I’m seeing the YSL monogram clutch on Harrods for $564, but it’s supposed to retail for around $725?









						Saint Laurent Monogram Saint Laurent Matelassé Clutch Pouch | Harrods US
					

Saint Laurent's Envelope clutch bag is a coveted contemporary classic, made instantly recognisable through the iconic YSL monogram and chevron-quilted overstitching. Perfectly sized to hold your after-dark essentials in organised fashion – the wallet-like interior features a practical flat...




					www.harrods.com


----------



## vastare

Chanel0524 said:


> Vitkac is  HUGE department store, like Neimans -state side-. I have purchased from there all the time- everything is legit. No need to be extra paranoid.


I agree! I have bought several bags from Vitkac and also visited their Warsaw store in Poland. Its a very high end departmental store. Legit and great customer service.


----------



## mominsaintlaurent

Wow, great find. Does anyone know of any other European retailers like Vitkac? They’re sold out of the small loulou puffer in beige but it’s sooo much cheaper than in the US!


----------



## vastare

mominsaintlaurent said:


> Wow, great find. Does anyone know of any other European retailers like Vitkac? They’re sold out of the small loulou puffer in beige but it’s sooo much cheaper than in the US!


Try Harrods and Selfridges


----------



## mominsaintlaurent

vastare said:


> Try Harrods and Selfridges


Yeah I did. Even they aren’t this cheap!


----------



## blush_addict

Apparently the YSL private sale has started in Australia. Does anyone have the link?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Purchased this Ysl pouch from Woodbury commons today. This pouch is still full price online at Saks 5th Ave and Nordstrom. I saved a little over 300.00 from retail price.


----------



## stk

Ssense has sale and private sale going on right now. These are the only ones I see on sale so far.


----------



## vastare

They have Black classic Kate tassel bag for $1800 and Red Toy Loulou bag for $1450 at the Woodbury Outlets, NY as of yesterday


----------



## mominsaintlaurent

Is there a yearly sale in June? I heard there was. Sorry I’m new to luxury bags.


----------



## Jay 45

mominsaintlaurent said:


> Is there a yearly sale in June? I heard there was. Sorry I’m new to luxury bags.


For US two sales per year May/June and November/December. They usually start pre-sale, private and then public. I haven’t seen any emails for this year yet. Madisonavespy.com usually posts great intel for this.


----------



## miyuki992

I wonder if Ssense ships to Japan and includes customs in their price. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## Christofle

miyuki992 said:


> I wonder if Ssense ships to Japan and includes customs in their price. Does anyone have any idea?


Ssense definitely ships to Japan


----------



## lvr4shoes

Does anyone know if the SL Tribute sandals will be included in any sales?


----------



## miyuki992

Christofle said:


> Ssense definitely ships to Japan
> 
> View attachment 5419904
> View attachment 5419905


How come I didn’t find this! Thank you so much!


----------



## Gina88

******* has an additional 10% off on already very good prices for Saint Laurent shoes, only lasts 24h


----------



## Gina88

Gina88 said:


> ******* has an additional 10% off on already very good prices for Saint Laurent shoes, only lasts 24h



Not sure why this site is blocked. I bought shoes in the last years and they were authentic


----------



## Caspin22

Gina88 said:


> Not sure why this site is blocked. I bought shoes in the last years and they were authentic


Can you give a hint or alternate spelling?  I've never seen it block a site before.


----------



## Gina88

Caspin22 said:


> Can you give a hint or alternate spelling?  I've never seen it block a site before.



C e tt i r e


----------



## online.shoppingto

For those that live in Canada, Farfetch just dropped the price of the black on black hardware small loulou to $2115. Currently $3230 on the YSL website. Would get it but I already have it in gold hardware :')


----------



## Roie55

Caspin22 said:


> Can you give a hint or alternate spelling?  I've never seen it block a site before.


might be repeat offenders selling fake?? Or something legal


----------



## Jen_McM

Hi all,

I've been following this forum for a while waiting for a sale to come along to buy my first Saint Laurent bag! Nothing for Europe yet (sniff! ) but just came across a great sale on Rue La La with extra $200 markdowns on certain Saint Laurent bags which might interest U.S. / non-European folks! Think it's on for very limited time with lots already selling out !


----------



## marble19

This is a better deal for those in Australia - the mini Cassandra tote in beige is $3.1k on farfetch! (cheaper by $350). If you have a 10% off, you'll be able to get this for $2.8k shipped


----------



## lalame

TOpurselover said:


> Thank you so much. Did your Envelope bag from Vitkac come in a SL box or a Vitkac box?
> 
> I may consider paying for the bag to be authenticated. Just to be on the safe side. As you can see, I am very paranoid about being sold a knock-off!
> 
> Edit: the interior stamping of my bag seems legit.





cheryline said:


> I recently purchased SL bags from both Ssense and Fwrd and they didn’t come in SL boxes. I believe you only get the box if you order directly from SL, or if it’s an SLG. Congrats on your new bag!!





ajindoll said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, my purse from Vitcak was delivered in a Vitkac box tied with ribbon. Generally, I have only experienced and seen items sent in  SL  boxes when the bag is purchased directly from SL or the item is a SLG.



fwiw in the last 2 months I’ve purchased YSL bags from Neiman, Bergdorf, and Vitkac and they all came in the black YSL box. Maybe I got lucky? They were all the mini camera bag too (just different colors).


----------



## citybaglady

lalame said:


> fwiw in the last 2 months I’ve purchased YSL bags from Neiman, Bergdorf, and Vitkac and they all came in the black YSL box. Maybe I got lucky? They were all the mini camera bag too (just different colors).


Usually mini bags and SLGs come with a YSL box. I purchased a toy loulou, and it came with a box. All my other YSl purchases did not (loulou, envelope, Lou camera), because I didn’t purchase directly from YSL.


----------



## mamavuitton

What happened to the sale this year? Even for private clients at Farfetch, Saint Laurent has been excluded from the regular sale and private sale.


----------



## keishapie1973

mamavuitton said:


> What happened to the sale this year? Even for private clients at Farfetch, Saint Laurent has been excluded from the regular sale and private sale.


I’ve read that they were no longer going to have the sale. So, there are a few department stores that still allow discounts on ysl. That may be the only way to get them at reduced prices…


----------



## lyxxx035

Voicifiona said:


> Saks Off 5the has a few Kate bags on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash_sold_out | Saks OFF 5TH
> 
> 
> Shop our amazing flash_sold_out collection at Saks OFF 5TH. Up to 70% OFF on flash_sold_out designer collection, fast shipping & free returns in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksoff5th.com


This is almost 5 months and extremely overdue but wanted to say thank you for your post! I had the Kate in GHW on my wishlist for awhile but was waiting for a department store to have a % or $ off sale before purchasing (vs the GC events). But back in February I saw your post and ordered the bag from Saks Off 5th that same day, unsure what kind of condition I’d be receiving (if it was a return or had a defect since it was coming from Off 5th, etc). As luck would have it the bag arrived in immaculate condition IN A YSL BOX which we all know isn’t a given unless you buy from the boutique directly, the chains were wrapped and there was a hardware protector on the front logo. The bag was completely untouched, brand new and not a single flaw or imperfection. To make things even better, the bag was 22% off retail and I got another 10% off on top for buying through the Saks app… with tax I paid $1,500 (vs $1,990 for what it retailed at the time and $2,190 for what it retails today). It was a great find and all the more reason I love this forum and purse loving friends!


----------



## Tina1010

lyxxx035 said:


> This is almost 5 months and extremely overdue but wanted to say thank you for your post! I had the Kate in GHW on my wishlist for awhile but was waiting for a department store to have a % or $ off sale before purchasing (vs the GC events). But back in February I saw your post and ordered the bag from Saks Off 5th that same day, unsure what kind of condition I’d be receiving (if it was a return or had a defect since it was coming from Off 5th, etc). As luck would have it the bag arrived in immaculate condition IN A YSL BOX which we all know isn’t a given unless you buy from the boutique directly, the chains were wrapped and there was a hardware protector on the front logo. The bag was completely untouched, brand new and not a single flaw or imperfection. To make things even better, the bag was 22% off retail and I got another 10% off on top for buying through the Saks app… with tax I paid $1,500 (vs $1,990 for what it retailed at the time and $2,190 for what it retails today). It was a great find and all the more reason I love this forum and purse loving friends!


Wow that's good to know.  I would love a Kate in beige color!


----------



## Mguillbf

Hello, this seems too good to be true. Does anyone know why the farfetch price would be so much less than on the YSL site (2990)?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Mguillbf said:


> Hello, this seems too good to be true. Does anyone know why the farfetch price would be so much less than on the YSL site (2990)?


Maybe it’s a leftover item from a previous collection at an older price? I’ve seen than happen before. 
SSENSE tends to have items from previous collections at older prices all the time.


----------



## WillWordForBags

In case anyone is interested, Ssense has a toy loulou in taupe for $1590, which is now $1850 everywhere. This is an amazing deal.


----------



## Mguillbf

WillWordForBags said:


> Maybe it’s a leftover item from a previous collection at an older price? I’ve seen than happen before.
> SSENSE tends to have items from previous collections at older prices all the time.


That makes sense. I’m new to Farfetch so my biggest concern was that it’s not authentic. Thanks!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Mguillbf said:


> That makes sense. I’m new to Farfetch so my biggest concern was that it’s not authentic. Thanks!


I've ordered from Farfetch with no problems.  The bag was shipped directly from SL.


----------



## IamAu

I just found a Farfetch coupon code that works for YSL. I got $60 off the Saint Laurent Mix Matelassé Leather Envelope Clutch. Not sure if $60 is the maximum discount for this coupon code but it is 8%off the price of the bag. The promo code is EYFF. Happy shopping!


----------



## sophiex520

I don’t know about Farfetch. I ordered twice from them using the discount promotion codes for first time buyer. First time a YSL Envelope Monogram Quilted Clutch and the last time, a YSL Monogram Matelassé Clutch and received both items defective. Their return process was good, I received my refunds within 3-4 days after the packages was delivered. During my last purchase, I was offered a new discount promotion code which will be sent in a separate email so I can repurchase my item since they don’t offer exchanges. I never receive that email. I emailed their customer services twice to check on the status and got no response and email in return. They just totally ignored me. I don’t think I will buy anything from them anymore. Not worth the headache.  Just wanted to share my experiences.


----------



## clzclzclz

I never got their new buyer discount codes either. Also EYFF doesn’t work anymore.


----------



## jackie100

College is priced lower on Begdorf than YSL, does anyone know why?  https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/sea...college&from=brSearch&q=saint laurent college

Someone mentioned the bags look a bit misshapen so maybe it has a slight defect? Or is it an older model?


----------



## manli

Sincere request. Excuse me, can any kind person recommend SA from YSL boutique in France? Please PM me! Thank you in advance


----------



## citybaglady

Saks off 5th has a few ysl bags for sale





						SAINT LAURENT | Saks OFF 5TH
					

Shop our amazing SAINT LAURENT collection at Saks OFF 5TH. Up to 70% OFF on SAINT LAURENT designer collection, fast shipping & free returns in store!




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## dstein

jackie100 said:


> College is priced lower on Begdorf than YSL, does anyone know why?  https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search/?N=0&Ntt=saint laurent college&from=brSearch&q=saint laurent college
> 
> Someone mentioned the bags look a bit misshapen so maybe it has a slight defect? Or is it an older model?


I have seen random items lower priced at Bergdorf every so often. I just bought a WOC priced $100 less there than anywhere else. Nothing wrong with it at all. I have also seen incorrect descriptions on items. I think those are oversights. They either forget to update the price when there was an increase or just keyed it in wrong when they listed the items.


----------



## yuliya997

Hey guys. I wanna buy ysl le 5 a 7 hobo bag in smooth leather. But I’m confused about price difference in different stores. In YSL boutique it’s 2450$, in farfetch it’s 2047$, and in Selfriges it’s only 1645$! Why prices are so different, and where it’s better to buy?


----------



## applesrockk

yuliya997 said:


> Hey guys. I wanna buy ysl le 5 a 7 hobo bag in smooth leather. But I’m confused about price difference in different stores. In YSL boutique it’s 2450$, in farfetch it’s 2047$, and in Selfriges it’s only 1645$! Why prices are so different, and where it’s better to buy?


I just went on selfridges to check out that price for smooth leather and I didn’t see it but I did see one croc embossed for $1740. The sizing detail looks so different compared to Ysl site! I even made sure to convert cm to in. I would always use YSL as a reference but it is also possible information was keyed in incorrectly when listing on other sites. Do be aware it could be a mini or reg size?


----------



## xnatty

applesrockk said:


> I just went on selfridges to check out that price for smooth leather and I didn’t see it but I did see one croc embossed for $1740. The sizing detail looks so different compared to Ysl site! I even made sure to convert cm to in. I would always use YSL as a reference but it is also possible information was keyed in incorrectly when listing on other sites. Do be aware it could be a mini or reg size?


They came out with a mini version! It's possible that's it's that price (it's 1820$cad).


----------



## yuliya997

applesrockk said:


> I just went on selfridges to check out that price for smooth leather and I didn’t see it but I did see one croc embossed for $1740. The sizing detail looks so different compared to Ysl site! I even made sure to convert cm to in. I would always use YSL as a reference but it is also possible information was keyed in incorrectly when listing on other sites. Do be aware it could be a mini or reg size?


I'm based in the UAE, which is probably why I see the Selfridges website and assortment differently. Total price is 1645$ + 181$ taxes. No, this is not a mini version. Size: height 16cm, width 23cm, depth 6.5cm, strap length 49cm, strap drop 20cm.


----------



## applesrockk

yuliya997 said:


> I'm based in the UAE, which is probably why I see the Selfridges website and assortment differently. Total price is 1645$ + 181$ taxes. No, this is not a mini version. Size: height 16cm, width 23cm, depth 6.5cm, strap length 49cm, strap drop 20cm.


Yes that aligns better with Ysl detail. I agree wholeheartly.

Are you going to purchase from Selfridges? Seems like a good deal! 

 I should have clarified 
This is what I read in selfridges US site.(Link):

Height 35cm, width 35cm, depth 7cm


----------



## WillWordForBags

A new HUGE price increase is looming. I just saw the Small Loulou in Gray Brown for $2950 at Bloomingdales!
That's a $400 increase from the current price of $2590.

Also at Bloomies, the Mini Lou Camera Bag in Pecan is already for $1550.
They also have the rest of the colors for the current price of $1450 on that same page.

I am going to jump and get the Mini Lou I have been wanting for the longest time, before this new price starts appearing everywhere.
I regretted not getting this bag when it was $1190 and I'm not going to wait until it is $1550, which will probably happen within the next few weeks.
If anyone is eyeing a YSL, now is the time to get it before this new increase. 
Many sites still have old pricing left behind. FWRD has a Small Loulou in teal for $2290.
Luckily, I was able to get a Toy Loulou and Toy Puffer Loulou at great prices before these recent increases.
These new prices are insane.


----------



## Tina1010

WillWordForBags said:


> A new HUGE price increase is looming. I just saw the Small Loulou in Gray Brown for $2950 at Bloomingdales!
> That's a $400 increase from the current price of $2590.
> 
> Also at Bloomies, the Mini Lou Camera Bag in Pecan is already for $1550.
> They also have the rest of the colors for $1450 on that same page.
> 
> I am going to jump and get the Mini Lou I have been wanting for the longest time, before this new price starts appearing everywhere.
> I regretted not getting this bag when is was $1190 and I'm not going to wait until it is $100 more, which will probably happen within the next few weeks.
> If anyone is eyeing a YSL, now is the time to get it before this new increase. FWRD has a Small Loulou in teal for $2290.
> Luckily, I was able to get a Toy Loulou and Toy Puffer Loulou at great prices.
> These new increases are insane.


Really?! Wow! I was just at YSL a few hours ago and I asked about price increases.  The SA said they haven't heard anything about an increase .  But I am glad I made my purchase today if this is true!! So strange that the SA doesn't even know.  Do you know if the small Kate is increasing too?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Tina1010 said:


> Really?! Wow! I was just at YSL a few hours ago and I asked about price increases.  The SA said they haven't heard anything about an increase .  But I am glad I made my purchase today if this is true!! So strange that the SA doesn't even know.  Do you know if the small Kate is increasing too?


You did good getting it now.

Not sure about the Kate. Haven’t seen these new prices anywhere else but Bloomingdales for now, but I haven’t really checked to see who else may already have them. I just stumbled upon them when looking to see if I could find a Mini Lou at the older price (yeah, right…).

I mean, one of these bags at a higher price could be an error, but two or more of these makes me think these increases could be coming very soon.



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/saint-laurent-loulou-small-quilted-leather-crossbody?ID=4166003&CategoryID=16958
		




			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/saint-laurent-lou-mini-quilted-leather-camera-bag?ID=4166061&CategoryID=16958


----------



## Tina1010

WillWordForBags said:


> You did good getting it now.
> 
> Not sure about the Kate. Haven’t seen these new prices anywhere else but Bloomingdales for now, but I haven’t really checked to see who else may already have them. I just stumbled upon them when looking to see if I could find a Mini Lou at the older price (yeah, right…).
> 
> I mean, one of these bags at a higher price could be an error, but two or more of these makes me think these increases could be coming very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/saint-laurent-loulou-small-quilted-leather-crossbody?ID=4166003&CategoryID=16958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/saint-laurent-lou-mini-quilted-leather-camera-bag?ID=4166061&CategoryID=16958


Hmm I could be wrong but it seems certain colors within the same styles are priced differently.  Like with the mini lou the suede bag is priced higher than the regular leather.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Tina1010 said:


> Hmm I could be wrong but it seems certain colors within the same styles are priced differently.  Like with the mini lou the suede bag is priced higher than the regular leather.


Yeah but the Mini Lou in Pecan is still caviar leather and it is $1550, $100 more than the other caviar leathers. 
And the Small Loulou in gray leather is $400 higher than the other leather ones. 
Those are the same leathers and hardware. YSL has only had price differences when leathers or hardware is different, not just color.


----------



## Antigone

Tina1010 said:


> Really?! Wow! I was just at YSL a few hours ago and I asked about price increases.  The SA said they haven't heard anything about an increase .  But I am glad I made my purchase today if this is true!! So strange that the SA doesn't even know.  Do you know if the small Kate is increasing too?


I'm eyeing the small Kate too! Maybe I should pull the trigger now.


----------



## clzclzclz

I was waiting for them to do the right thing and release a caramel/true tan Cassandra (hah), but guess I’m out of luck. Sadly, I’m headed to the US for a month where prices are higher since the Yen is low and the prices do not include tax. Yuck.


----------



## Tina1010

Antigone said:


> I'm eyeing the small Kate too! Maybe I should pull the trigger now.


Oh what color? I LOVE the small Kate.  I would take one in each color if I could lol.  They showed me the new taupe color in store today and it looked so nice.


----------



## Antigone

Tina1010 said:


> Oh what color? I LOVE the small Kate.  I would take one in each color if I could lol.  They showed me the new taupe color in store today and it looked so nice.



I love the Kate too! I want to get the black small with silver hardware but I cannot decide if I'm getting the tassel or non-tassel version.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antigone said:


> I'm eyeing the small Kate too! Maybe I should pull the trigger now.


My advice is get it now. Looking at the patterns, I think this increase is probably coming sometime in October or November. 
It will probably start out like we see now; some sites will increase prices first and others will have old pricing for a bit. 
Some of the prices are getting ridiculous at this point, but still, if we compare some of these pieces with other designer brands, they are still "worth it," in my opinion. 
But they won't be anymore if prices keep going up, so we better get some of the pieces we want now before it's too late. 

I waited too long to get the Mini Lou and now I'm paying almost $1,600 for a very mini, casual bag but when compared to the new Gucci, Balenciaga, Chloe and Givenchy (let's not even mention Chanel and LV) prices, it is still a good price point for the level of versatility and luxury you get for this bag, in my opinion.


----------



## Tina1010

Antigone said:


> I love the Kate too! I want to get the black small with silver hardware but I cannot decide if I'm getting the tassel or non-tassel version.


How do you plan to wear it?
I personally do not care to spend extra $ on the tassel version as I don't really find it attractive on the bag anyway.  I feel it's perfect without it and the logo stands out.  No tassel also makes it more appropriate for casual use.


----------



## Antigone

Tina1010 said:


> How do you plan to wear it?
> I personally do not care to spend extra $ on the tassel version as I don't really find it attractive on the bag anyway.  I feel it's perfect without it and the logo stands out.  No tassel also makes it more appropriate for casual use.



I think the gold is beautiful without the tassel, but with the silver GDP, it kinda looks like my sunset with silver hardware. That's why I'm thinking of getting the tassel option.


----------



## Antigone

WillWordForBags said:


> But they won't be anymore if prices keep going up, so we better get some of the pieces we want now before it's too late.
> 
> I waited too long to get the Mini Lou and now I'm paying almost $1,600 for a very mini, casual bag but when compared to the new Gucci, Balenciaga, Chloe and Givenchy (let's not even mention Chanel and LV) prices, it is still a good price point for the level of versatility and luxury you get for this bag, in my opinion.


I agree. I cannot believe how much the Loulou and Sunset cost now. 

Even with the last price increase, I balked. I should've gotten the Kate before! 

Just can't decide between the tassel or no tassel option. I think gold is very beautiful but I won't use it that much because I'm more into a silver hardware. With shw, the croc with tassel is beautiful but even more expensive! I can't decide among GDP tassel, GDP no tassel and croc with tassel!


----------



## WillWordForBags

I've been searching for info on these colors but have not found any threads yet so I'm asking around.
 If anyone here knows the difference between the nude (also called "nude powder" or "new powder") color and dark beige (in the caviar leather), please let me know.

I've been looking everywhere for a comparison of these 2 colors so I can decide which Mini Lou to order, but I can't seem to find an accurate image of the nude, which seems to be more yellow/gold and shinier than the dark beige. I know the dark beige well in the calfskin leather, but I see a difference in the images of the dark beige in the caviar leather (haven't seen it in person yet).

So I'm dying to know which color would work more for me (nude or dark beige) but can't seem to find much info about how these colors differ, and I want to order my Mini Lou asap before the new price increase (which is will happen at any moment). Any help is appreciated.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antigone said:


> I agree. I cannot believe how much the Loulou and Sunset cost now.
> 
> Even with the last price increase, I balked. I should've gotten the Kate before!
> 
> Just can't decide between the tassel or no tassel option. I think gold is very beautiful but I won't use it that much because I'm more into a silver hardware. With shw, the croc with tassel is beautiful but even more expensive! I can't decide among GDP tassel, GDP no tassel and croc with tassel!


I'm not a huge fan of the tassel in the Kate. I like the tassel idea but on a more casual style like the Mini Lou (or other styles like the Gucci Soho Disco). But even with the Mini Lou, I'd prefer for the tassel to be removable so we can have the option of dressing the bag up or down. 
Tassels are flirty, boho and cool, but they do lower the level of elegance and versatility of the bag when not removable. 
I'm also wary about the placement of the tassel, because it sometimes interferes with the opening of the bag and can become very annoying and cumbersome too.


----------



## Antigone

WillWordForBags said:


> I'm also wary about the placement of the tassel, because it sometimes interferes with the opening of the bag and can become very annoying and cumbersome too.


Yeah, same. I'm concerned I'd break it too, given how clumsy I am!


----------



## jlee81294

Just a heads up that the exchange rate with the GBP is great right now if you’re shopping in USD- I just got a YSL puffer for $2364 from Selfridges online (including tax, duties, shipping). On the YSL site it’s $2850.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Neiman Marcus app has Toy Loulous for $1590 in several colors. Not sure if the site has this too.

I don’t know what this is about, but it’s a crazy good price because they’ve been $1850 for a while, and NM has some for that price too. So they’re going for both prices.

It’s an amazing deal for anyone who jumps and grabs one before this disappears.


----------



## Caspin22

Vitkac has the Large College for $2275 including tax, duties, and shipping.  That's $850 less than the US price + tax.  I got my Medium Puffer from Vitkac and it was a great experience, once I found a credit card that would work with their new two-factor authentication that's required in Europe.  It arrived in AZ from Poland in like three days.


----------



## cathavenicethings

FWRD has a "secret sale" for some items--20% off select bags and 30% off other select items.  You need to be logged into your account and add the item to cart to see the discount.  If you use Rakuten/ShopStyle they have 10% cash back.  And, on top of that if you have an American Express credit card you can check your My Offers tab to see if they have a FWRD offer--I had an offer for $75 if $375 was spent.  If you are looking at an older pre-last price increase item that is eligible it can be a nice discount.  A lot of bags aren't eligible but there are some great little gems!  (I'm not sure if new members will be able to see the sale but first time purchasers can use the FWRD App for 10% off instead of maybe ShopStyle as some of their items do not appear on ShopStyle.  App is Apple only last I checked.)


----------



## cathavenicethings

I'm happy to say the Raktuken/ShopStyle cash back seems to have worked with an item I purchased at FWRD and not showing on ShopStyle.  (I used the ShopStyle link to add a FWRD item to cart, it took me to FWRD where I added the one I wanted and removed the other one.)

I got the Small Loulou in Gray Khaki
$2,290 -> $1,832 (20% off) 
+ $174.04 CA sales tax
- $20 for a rewards I had with FWRD
- $183.20 Rakuten/ShopStyle
- $75 AMEX My Offers credit
- $19.11 est 1% AMEX cashback
TOTAL: $1,708.73

Other good deals since I have some time for fun calculations today:

Uptown Medium Pouch (black with black hardware)
$625 -> $500 after 20% off
- $50 Rakuten/ShopStyle cashback
- $75 AMEX My Offers credit
TOTAL: $375 plus sales tax on $500 and less whatever your amex credit card cashback is

Medium Lou Camera Bag (cinnamon suede or gray khaki)
$1450 -> $1160 after 20% off.  
- $116 Rakuten/ShopStyle cashback
- $75 AMEX My Offers credit
TOTAL: $969 plus sales tax on $1,160 and less whatever your Amex credit card cashback is

Toy Loulou (black suede GH and black patent leather GH)
$1,650 -> $1,320 after 20% off
- $132 Rakuten/ShopStyle cashback
- $75 AMEX My Offers credit
TOTAL: $1,113 plus sales tax on $1,320 and less whatever you Amex credit card cashback is

Small Loulou Puffer (Deep Marine in cotton/linen)
$2,290 -> $1,832 after 20% off
- $182 Raktuken/ShopStyle cashback
- $75 AMEX My Offers credit
TOTAL: $1,574 plus sales tax on $1,832 and less whatever your Amex credit card cashback is


----------



## WillWordForBags

Saks is having a virtual gift card promo and YSL is included! The price is increasing as soon as this week so jumping on this can turn out to be a really good deal.
Promo code is OCTGIFTSF.


----------



## citybaglady

Saks off 5th has two black medium loulous (shw and ghw) on sale for $2499. Plus an additional 25% off with the code early25





						Loulou | SaksOff5th
					

Loulou | SaksOff5th




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## Saaski

Saks has the mini Lou camera bag in  dark natural listed at $1390 for some reason! And currently part of the gift card event, so you can get a $200 gift card with the purchase:









						Saint Laurent Mini Lou Matelassé Leather Camera Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Saint Laurent Mini Lou Matelassé Leather Camera Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Saint Laurent Crossbody Bags and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## WillWordForBags

citybaglady said:


> Saks off 5th has two black medium loulous (shw and ghw) on sale for $2499. Plus an additional 25% off with the code early25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loulou | SaksOff5th
> 
> 
> Loulou | SaksOff5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksoff5th.com


Thank you. This is an awesome deal. I thought I had posted about it here but it was on another thread, lol.
Code is showing up as SAVE25 on the site right now. If that Loulou were small or toy, I'd be jumping on it for sure.


----------



## Grande Latte

Neiman Marcus. Right now. Tiered gift card promotion.
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/catego...XXXXXXXXXXXX_SLXXXXXX_Tiered_Gift_Card_102322


----------



## ahswong

Saint Laurent Large YSL Grain de Poudre Leather Flap Wallet
					

Get free shipping on Saint Laurent Large YSL Grain de Poudre Leather Flap Wallet at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.




					www.neimanmarcus.com
				



20-30% off in black, dark beige, taupe


----------



## ahswong

ahswong said:


> Saint Laurent Large YSL Grain de Poudre Leather Flap Wallet
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Saint Laurent Large YSL Grain de Poudre Leather Flap Wallet at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.neimanmarcus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20-30% off in black, dark beige, taupe


Can probably get another 10% back if you use Ratuken


----------



## ProShopper1

ahswong said:


> Saint Laurent Large YSL Grain de Poudre Leather Flap Wallet
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Saint Laurent Large YSL Grain de Poudre Leather Flap Wallet at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.neimanmarcus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20-30% off in black, dark beige, taupe


Looks like it stopped working?


----------



## psucutie

Bloomies still has old prices online and triple points on YSL purchases (plus 6% on rakuten)


----------



## ahswong

ProShopper1 said:


> Looks like it stopped working?


yeah looks like they removed the discount! In cart it was $538? before taxes when I posted the deal


----------



## bluebird03

Gilt has the small puffer loulou for $2569 if anyone is interested



			https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/209381/176599196/?dsi=SRQ-1049139791--8ef1e68a-5b89-4967-aa7a-48115ee8d56a&lsi=dc4d5342-7a85-4304-b927-946a8a2a3e71&pos=2&fromPlp=true


----------



## psucutie

Bloomingdales is having a promotion now- 3x points plus 10% cash back on Rakuten.  For some reason they still have the old price on certain bags (i.e. medium envelope).


----------



## Chanel0524

Has anyone been able to successfully purchase from vitkac lately? All of my orders are being canceled.


----------



## Cherries and wine

I just purchased a medium envelope from Lord & Taylor. They still have the old price plus you can get a code for 20% off, which works on YSL bags, if you sign up for their emails and texts. If you factor in taxes, I ended up saving almost $1000 compared to the new price of the medium envelope. Looks like they also have old prices on other bags. Wasn’t planning on buying another bag this year, but I couldn’t pass this up.


----------



## gottabuyit

Bergdorf Goodman is having a gift card event, which includes YSL. I should be getting a $250 gift card after buying the Lou Camera bag.


----------



## Saaski

Luisaviaroma has some bags at the old prices. If you have a Capital one card, they're also at 10% Cashback today.


----------



## Almi77

For european customers, I just purchased a lou camera bag at Browns for 1190 euros. They also give you a 10% discount if you subscribe to their newsletter. So, I paid 1071 euros, a great deal . I hope I like it when it arrives. The price increase in all the brands make me think this could be my last luxury bag.


----------



## LionsAndTigersAndBears

I returned this bag to Fashionphile because I decided it was too small (I ended up getting the medium from Selfridges).  It was in pristine condition. Posting in case someone wants to snag it before it disappears. 









						SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Textured Mixed Matelasse Triquilt Small Monogram Satchel Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Textured Mixed Matelasse Triquilt Small Monogram Satchel in Black. This elegant shoulder bag is crafted of grained leather in black with chevron, linear, and diamond quilting. The bag features a large exterior flat pocket, black chain-link...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Antigone

Almi77 said:


> For european customers, I just purchased a lou camera bag at Browns for 1190 euros. They also give you a 10% discount if you subscribe to their newsletter. So, I paid 1071 euros, a great deal . I hope I like it when it arrives. The price increase in all the brands make me think this could be my last luxury bag.


Same! I think my black-on-black sunset bought pre-price increase is my last luxury bag.


----------



## purseluv

LionsAndTigersAndBears said:


> I returned this bag to Fashionphile because I decided it was too small (I ended up getting the medium from Selfridges).  It was in pristine condition. Posting in case someone wants to snag it before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Textured Mixed Matelasse Triquilt Small Monogram Satchel Black | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Textured Mixed Matelasse Triquilt Small Monogram Satchel in Black. This elegant shoulder bag is crafted of grained leather in black with chevron, linear, and diamond quilting. The bag features a large exterior flat pocket, black chain-link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


That’s the small Envelope, right? Thanks!


----------



## danidach

https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...shoulder-bag-item-14092021.aspx?storeid=11598

found this white loulou puffer on farfetch if anyone is interested seems to be listed at about £1000 less tha current price for some reason. I'm trying to stop myself ordering it because I would be no good with a white bag and i already have a black suede puffer that i panic bought last year when i saw it listed at an old price with and a good amount of cash back. The price seems too good to be true.


----------



## Chantiqruby22

Gilt had the medium envelope black with ghw for $2096 + tax. The black medium with shw for $1967 + tax. 



			https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/159247/177140308/?matchtype=&subid=&gclid=CjwKCAiAmuKbBhA2EiwAxQnt74RsMNzB1sPD6dQGfuDO0aRCwyBgvE0ksY7PbUOnllqSxiaKUyJ9eBoCHFoQAvD_BwE&adposition=&partner=google&campaignid=18253785489&keyword=11604498020000&country=US&adgroupid=&network=x&device=m&deeplink=FALSE&currency=USD&dsi=DIR--cd008f4e-5963-4d2b-86a1-6b98d63f3302
		





			https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/159247/174989727/?matchtype=&subid=&gclid=CjwKCAiAmuKbBhA2EiwAxQnt7zG-X3k9m1CP6C2PEiV7nNDb05Y4r3RV77DXW7KjCqcFlVgMMGfGBRoCj6oQAvD_BwE&adposition=&partner=google&campaignid=18253785489&keyword=11602267720000&country=US&adgroupid=&network=x&device=m&deeplink=FALSE&currency=USD&dsi=DIR--84c160f9-2d96-424e-a194-4ce0bbbf5164


----------



## cathavenicethings

Italist has some deals for Black Friday for Saint Laurent bags.  I have never purchased from them but assume they are legit since Purse Blog had a recent write up about buying a BV Jodie.  When you go to checkout it shows the additional duties you pay and sales tax.  There are a few bags but here is the small loulou since I love these so much.

US Pricing - black GHW, dark beige GHW
$1,764.82 + $187.70 duties + sales tax
Rakuten is 5% cashback.  

I'm trying to stay strong as the dark beige small loulou is calling my name!  Damn you high CA sales taxes!


----------



## cathavenicethings

cathavenicethings said:


> US Pricing - black GHW, dark beige GHW
> $1,764.82 + $187.70 duties + sales tax
> Rakuten is 5% cashback.


Oops, 10% cashback with ShopStyle ...
I think that would take it to approximately
$1,765 - $176 shopstyle + $188 duties = $1,777 plus whatever your sales tax is off of $1,765.


----------



## lezah_hk

Does anybody know if Vitkac is selling new version of SL Niki bag (with D-shaped buckles)?
I can't see any clue from their photos

I sent an email to their CS and they asked me to call the YSL store in Poland....


----------



## Aahmee1

lezah_hk said:


> Does anybody know if Vitkac is selling new version of SL Niki bag (with D-shaped buckles)?
> I can't see any clue from their photos
> 
> I sent an email to their CS and they asked me to call the YSL store in Poland....


Bought mine a few months ago and it has the D-ring. Some pictures hinted at it, but none was quite clear, so I took the chance.


----------



## Sibelle

Almi77 said:


> For european customers, I just purchased a lou camera bag at Browns for 1190 euros. They also give you a 10% discount if you subscribe to their newsletter. So, I paid 1071 euros, a great deal . I hope I like it when it arrives. The price increase in all the brands make me think this could be my last luxury bag.


I really hope yours looks fine. I also ordered a Lou camera bag from Browns and the quality was horrible. So I had to return it unfortunately.


----------



## lezah_hk

Aahmee1 said:


> Bought mine a few months ago and it has the D-ring. Some pictures hinted at it, but none was quite clear, so I took the chance.


Wow you're so courageous!
Many said Viktac doesn't welcome the return so I feel hesitated

Thanks for your confirmation sis ❤️


----------



## Aahmee1

lezah_hk said:


> Wow you're so courageous!
> Many said Viktac doesn't welcome the return so I feel hesitated
> 
> Thanks for your confirmation sis ❤️


Haha - you are welcome! It was the last one in stock then and I had already missed out previously on another one in the color I liked, waited for a while for it to re-stock, and decide to hope for the best! Keep us updated on what you decide!


----------



## Aahmee1

Aahmee1 said:


> Haha - you are welcome! It was the last one in stock then and I had already missed out previously on another one in the color I liked, waited for a while for it to re-stock, and decided to hope for the best! Keep us updated on what you decide!


----------



## cathavenicethings

OMG! USA. NM has the small puffer in black or white with silver hardware for $2,150! Rakuten is 15%!!! It is the small size and not the toy. I made the sacrifice and verified.








						Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag
					

Get free shipping on Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.




					www.neimanmarcus.com
				



I recommend doing in store pickup so you can inspect the bag on front of them and no issues with returns.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

cathavenicethings said:


> OMG! USA. NM has the small puffer in black or white with silver hardware for $2,150! Rakuten is 15%!!! It is the small size and not the toy. I made the sacrifice and verified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.neimanmarcus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend doing in store pickup so you can inspect the bag on front of them and no issues with returns.


Oh wow! Thanks you! Great find! The measurements definitely match the small puffer. Someone from NM made a serious error, but they will honor the advertised price. I’m doing store pickup to make sure nothing goes wrong. This is truly an incredible find!


----------



## hellokitty99

cathavenicethings said:


> Italist has some deals for Black Friday for Saint Laurent bags.  I have never purchased from them but assume they are legit since Purse Blog had a recent write up about buying a BV Jodie.  When you go to checkout it shows the additional duties you pay and sales tax.  There are a few bags but here is the small loulou since I love these so much.
> 
> US Pricing - black GHW, dark beige GHW
> $1,764.82 + $187.70 duties + sales tax
> Rakuten is 5% cashback.
> 
> I'm trying to stay strong as the dark beige small loulou is calling my name!  Damn you high CA sales taxes!


Thanks for sharing! I’m not finding the small loulou on their site. Do you think it’s sold out?


----------



## cathavenicethings

hellokitty99 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I’m not finding the small loulou on their site. Do you think it’s sold out?


Edit.  I thought you meant the puffer for a moment.  Yes, I believe Italist sold out of the small loulous.  I looked yesterday again and didn't see them any longer.


----------



## cathavenicethings

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Oh wow! Great find! After buying & returning five (yikes) Saint Laurent bags pre-price increase, I wound up only keeping the small Lou Lou, which I love! I purchased & returned the toy puffer. It was too small, but the quality on this bag was the best of all designs and I regretted not purchasing size small. You’ve just given me the chance to get the right size for less $ than the toy! I’m doing store pickup to make sure nothing goes wrong. Thank you!


Yay!  I'm glad I could help.  When I saw the price yesterday I couldn't believe it!  I was like they must mean the toy somehow or hmmm, if I order will they just cancel because the pricing looked like maybe they made an error as it wasn't in the sale section.  I wasn't planning on buying a small black SHW puffer but I couldn't pass this up!

When I went to pick it up today I was so happy to find it was the small size and not a mislabeled toy size.  I looked at mine while in store after accepting the package and mine had a small scratch.  I wanted to exchange it as they had 2 in stock in store but online vs store sales is different--I think a lot of dept stores do that now.  I would have to return and then either buy in store (lose Raktuken 15% as it is online only).  Or I could return and repurchase online but they might have me pick up or send the same one--plus I was also worried NM might notice the price and decide not to fulfill the order saying it's a pricing error.  The associate said she did not recommend that I hold on to the bag, repurchase and then return the scratched bag because since there was a scratch and said she would be worried they wouldn't accept the return and somehow blame me for it.  It's a small scratch somebody made with a nail while lifing the flap.  Since it's a small scratch, for this price I decided to keep it!

Anyway, I'm super happy about it and am glad to share this deal and make somebody else super happy!!!


----------



## Saaski

For those who use capitol one, Bergdorf's is currently running a 30% Cashback deal! I'm thinking of picking up another envelope wristlet clutch.


----------



## Chanel0524

*a am*


cathavenicethings said:


> OMG! USA. NM has the small puffer in black or white with silver hardware for $2,150! Rakuten is 15%!!! It is the small size and not the toy. I made the sacrifice and verified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.neimanmarcus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend doing in store pickup so you can inspect the bag on front of them and no issues with returns.




Wasn’t this bag $1750 a few months ago? (Not toy size). I remember trying one on at Nordstroms. It’s absolutely ridiculous about ysl price increases!


----------



## hellokitty99

lezah_hk said:


> Does anybody know if Vitkac is selling new version of SL Niki bag (with D-shaped buckles)?
> I can't see any clue from their photos
> 
> I sent an email to their CS and they asked me to call the YSL store in Poland....


Does anyone know if the products Vitkac carries are authentic or have had any experience with them?


----------



## cathavenicethings

Saaski said:


> For those who use capitol one, Bergdorf's is currently running a 30% Cashback deal! I'm thinking of picking up another envelope wristlet clutch.


Ooooh!  Is this the Capital One Shopping App?  I've heard good things about it but have been hesitant to download it.  I may do it if it has deals this good though!


----------



## hellokitty99

cathavenicethings said:


> Ooooh!  Is this the Capital One Shopping App?  I've heard good things about it but have been hesitant to download it.  I may do it if it has deals this good though!


It’s a different portal. There’s a Capital One Offer and Capital One Shopping. The offers one is for capital one card holders while capital one shopping is open to everyone. I believe it’s 15% on capital one shopping


----------



## hellokitty99

Forgot to mention that between the two, offers usually has a better deal


----------



## cathavenicethings

Chanel0524 said:


> *a am*
> Wasn’t this bag $1750 a few months ago? (Not toy size). I remember trying one on at Nordstroms. It’s absolutely ridiculous about ysl price increases!


I don't think so.  I believe this is around what the European pricing was sometime around 2020.  I could be wrong though.  It's very possible that they reduced their price momentarily or they did sell it at that price point.  I think it was earlier this year or maybe late last year 2021 that I saw the medium black on black puffer suddenly appear at about $1,900 on I think Neiman Marcus and I was like it has to be a mistake and actually a different size or an returned one in possibly bad condition.  I hemmed and hawed about buying it it for a while and then it was gone.  I am pretty sure it was NM because I remember "curbside pickup" was an option. I should have purchased it and gone to pick up in store to inspect but I kept thinking with "curbside pickup" I would have to CONVINCE the person bringing it to my car that they need to STAY and WATCH me open the package and inspect the item so they knew I didn't do a swap-a-roo if the item was an abused return or the wrong size and have them vouch for me if that was the case.  LOL!  I don't know why I didn't think about going in store to pick it up!


----------



## BagMadness

hellokitty99 said:


> Does anyone know if the products Vitkac carries are authentic or have had any experience with them?


Vitkac is from what I understand a big luxury departement store, similar to say NM. I have ordered Jimmy Choos and my Saint Laurent-bag from them without any problem. However have never sent any return, so can't say anything about returns.


----------



## hellokitty99

BagMadness said:


> Vitkac is from what I understand a big luxury departement store, similar to say NM. I have ordered Jimmy Choos and my Saint Laurent-bag from them without any problem. However have never sent any return, so can't say anything about returns.


Good to hear! Thanks! Have they ever charged you import duties or taxes on top of the price? It says taxes and duties included but just want to verify so that I’m not surprised with an extra charge later


----------



## hollyo

hellokitty99 said:


> Does anyone know if the products Vitkac carries are authentic or have had any experience with them?


I purchased a Saint Laurent medium envelope bag with black hardware from Vitkac online in October.  The first one that I received had two tiny tears in the leather.  I reached out to CS and returned.  No issues and received refund within a few days.  I couldn’t exchange so I reordered. The second bag was pristine.  Both came with dust bag, authenticity card, etc.   
I paid about $1700 USD with tax and duties included after using 10% discount for first in-app purchase.  (bag is currently $3050 before tax/shipping here in the US) Shipped via UPS and arrived within 2-3 days with signature required.  
I opened a chat with Saint Laurent through their US website before ordering and asked if Vitkac was an authorized retailer of their handbags in Poland and they confirmed.  Hope that helps!


----------



## toujours*chic

cathavenicethings said:


> I don't think so.  I believe this is around what the European pricing was sometime around 2020.  I could be wrong though.  It's very possible that they reduced their price momentarily or they did sell it at that price point.  I think it was earlier this year or maybe late last year 2021 that I saw the medium black on black puffer suddenly appear at about $1,900 on I think Neiman Marcus and I was like it has to be a mistake and actually a different size or an returned one in possibly bad condition.  I hemmed and hawed about buying it it for a while and then it was gone.  I am pretty sure it was NM because I remember "curbside pickup" was an option. I should have purchased it and gone to pick up in store to inspect but I kept thinking with "curbside pickup" I would have to CONVINCE the person bringing it to my car that they need to STAY and WATCH me open the package and inspect the item so they knew I didn't do a swap-a-roo if the item was an abused return or the wrong size and have them vouch for me if that was the case.  LOL!  I don't know why I didn't think about going in store to pick it up!


I have been thinking about dipping my toe in the YSL handbag pond for some time and thought this might be a good first bag to see whether I like or not the brand/features/quality before going all in. I managed to purchase at the NM $2150 price + 15% rakuten rebate. Went with black SHW. 


I indicated store pick-up so will go in store to see condition and whether a keeper or not. Store P/U is def the way to go for online purchases (if possible) to inspect for damage and verify dimensions and correct product- esp. for a newb like me. Hopefully it is a keeper- I see the bag is indicating sold out online. And my order on the NM website shows processing so it may get cancelled. 



Thank you for the heads' up and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## hellokitty99

hollyo said:


> I purchased a Saint Laurent medium envelope bag with black hardware from Vitkac online in October.  The first one that I received had two tiny tears in the leather.  I reached out to CS and returned.  No issues and received refund within a few days.  I couldn’t exchange so I reordered. The second bag was pristine.  Both came with dust bag, authenticity card, etc.
> I paid about $1700 USD with tax and duties included after using 10% discount for first in-app purchase.  (bag is currently $3050 before tax/shipping here in the US) Shipped via UPS and arrived within 2-3 days with signature required.
> I opened a chat with Saint Laurent through their US website before ordering and asked if Vitkac was an authorized retailer of their handbags in Poland and they confirmed.  Hope that helps!



Thank you so much! That’s very helpful! Was  the tax and duties all included in the price shown on their site? Also when you returned the first bag, did they give you a full refund / did you have to pay for return shipping or was any of the original tax and duties not refunded? I read on Selfridges site that taxes and duties paid aren’t refunded so just want to make sure.


----------



## BagMadness

hellokitty99 said:


> Good to hear! Thanks! Have they ever charged you import duties or taxes on top of the price? It says taxes and duties included but just want to verify so that I’m not surprised with an extra charge later


Happy to help 
Sorry can't say, I'm in the EU, so no extra taxes or duties would be appplicable.


----------



## hollyo

hellokitty99 said:


> Thank you so much! That’s very helpful! Was  the tax and duties all included in the price shown on their site? Also when you returned the first bag, did they give you a full refund / did you have to pay for return shipping or was any of the original tax and duties not refunded? I read on Selfridges site that taxes and duties paid aren’t refunded so just want to make sure.


Yes, tax and duties were included in the price on the site.  
I received a full refund for 100% of what I paid.  That being said, I am not sure if that is because the bag was essentially defective due to the tears.  I sent photos over before returning and was also within the return window.


----------



## cathavenicethings

toujours*chic said:


> Thank you for the heads' up and happy Thanksgiving!


Yay!  Happy Thanksgiving!  I'm excited for you!  I love the puffer above all the other YSL bag styles.  I'm also loulou crazy but the puffer is just so light, comfortable and effortless.  The black is the softest of all of the colors and just sooo delicious!  I hope yours arrives in perfect condition and that you love it!


----------



## toujours*chic

cathavenicethings said:


> Yay!  Happy Thanksgiving!  I'm excited for you!  I love the puffer above all the other YSL bag styles.  I'm also loulou crazy but the puffer is just so light, comfortable and effortless.  The black is the softest of all of the colors and just sooo delicious!  I hope yours arrives in perfect condition and that you love it!


They are back in stock- both white and black. Not sure what to make of the price. There is a Lou Lou medium camera bag that also seems to have old pricing?


----------



## cathavenicethings

toujours*chic said:


> They are back in stock- both white and black. Not sure what to make of the price. There is a Lou Lou medium camera bag that also seems to have old pricing?


I'm thinking the pricing is an error.  I have a theory about it but would have no way to figure out if I am right about it.  Good news that it's back in stock though!  And if somebody wants that camera bag!


----------



## lezah_hk

Aahmee1 said:


> Haha - you are welcome! It was the last one in stock then and I had already missed out previously on another one in the color I liked, waited for a while for it to re-stock, and decide to hope for the best! Keep us updated on what you decide!


There're only black Niki bags left!!!
I'm thinking to get grey 'color: Storm' (no stock right now!)
So yours is black?


hellokitty99 said:


> Does anyone know if the products Vitkac carries are authentic or have had any experience with them?


I think they're authentic because Vitkac is a large department store with a lot of shops  in Poland


----------



## hellokitty99

Selfridges has some more small loulous colors back in stock for around ~$2300 and a small beige Kate for ~$1400


----------



## toujours*chic

cathavenicethings said:


> I'm thinking the pricing is an error.  I have a theory about it but would have no way to figure out if I am right about it.  Good news that it's back in stock though!  And if somebody wants that camera bag


Mine will not arrive at the store until 12/1. Hoping it is ok.


----------



## cathavenicethings

toujours*chic said:


> Mine will not arrive at the store until 12/1. Hoping it is ok.


I'm excited for you!!!  I think mine was next day because I ordered before the Black Friday rush and I suspect it was shipped from somewhere in CA.  I could tell mine was a return after I opened the bag but I'm still happy with it.  Hopefully all of the returned bag have been picked up by people and your bag is so new and perfect that you do a happy dance after inspection!  I really am excited for you!!!
Side note, looks like that camera bag deal you spotted got sold out!  I wonder if it was somebody on PF.  Lol, not me, not me!


----------



## garf13ld

cathavenicethings said:


> OMG! USA. NM has the small puffer in black or white with silver hardware for $2,150! Rakuten is 15%!!! It is the small size and not the toy. I made the sacrifice and verified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Shoulder Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.neimanmarcus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend doing in store pickup so you can inspect the bag on front of them and no issues with returns.


Thank you very much for posting this! 
I can’t believe I was able to get the Puffer for such a great price!  I followed your advice to do the store pickup and checked the bag thoroughly before I brought her home.  I finally own my first Saint Laurent bag and she is perfect!!!


----------



## citybaglady

Lord and Taylor has some YSL bags for 20% off








						Search Results
					

lordandtaylor.com | Search Results Page




					lordandtaylor.com


----------



## cathavenicethings

garf13ld said:


> Thank you very much for posting this!
> I can’t believe I was able to get the Puffer for such a great price!  I followed your advice to do the store pickup and checked the bag thoroughly before I brought her home.  I finally own my first Saint Laurent bag and she is perfect!!!


Yay!!!  I'm so happy for you!  The small puffer is my favorite of all YSL bags!  After I picked up my bag and saw that the deal was real I had to share with PF for other people to experience joy like yours!


----------



## eggz716

Neimans website has an insane gift card promo now! and its 15% cash back on Rakuten! pretty much all the YSL included in the gift card event!


----------



## cathavenicethings

eggz716 said:


> Neimans website has an insane gift card promo now! and its 15% cash back on Rakuten! pretty much all the YSL included in the gift card event!


Holy Moly!  AND the small puffers with silver hardware at $2,150 is included in the deal because they are not listed as mark downs!  Amazing!!!  Oh, you tempt me eggz716 but I don't NEED a white one!  But oh you do tempt me!


----------



## eggz716

cathavenicethings said:


> Holy Moly!  AND the small puffers with silver hardware at $2,150 is included in the deal because they are not listed as mark downs!  Amazing!!!  Oh, you tempt me eggz716 but I don't NEED a white one!  But oh you do tempt me!


I almost pounced on a medium envelope bag on the Lord & Taylor website, but then I was just researching around for other sites and came across the neimans! so naturally, I got what I have been wanting for a while which is the YSL large college black with black hw! I got something else small to make the cut for the $750 gift card (the ysl was $2990, so close!)


----------



## Saaski

Saks off 5th just got a bunch of YSL bags in! Envelope, Kate's, Lou camera bags...


----------



## Almi77

Sibelle said:


> I really hope yours looks fine. I also ordered a Lou camera bag from Browns and the quality was horrible. So I had to return it unfortunately.


First I ordered the black with silver hardware, and It arrived wrinkled, in a small box and part of the authentication cards were missing. I really didn't like the black/silver combination (too "rock star" for me ) so I returned it and ordered a new one in navy/gold. And this new one arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Almi77 said:


> First I ordered the black with silver hardware, and It arrived wrinkled, in a small box and part of the authentication cards were missing. I really didn't like the black/silver combination (too "rock star" for me ) so I returned it and ordered a new one in navy/gold. And this new one arrived in perfect condition.


Congrats on your perfect bag!  It is gorgeous!  The gold and navy combo is classic and classy!  And navy is just such a great color--goes great with camel, light grays, white, jeans, etc!  I'm not super into the camera bag but this one has me swooning!


----------



## toujours*chic

cathavenicethings said:


> I'm excited for you!!!  I think mine was next day because I ordered before the Black Friday rush and I suspect it was shipped from somewhere in CA.  I could tell mine was a return after I opened the bag but I'm still happy with it.  Hopefully all of the returned bag have been picked up by people and your bag is so new and perfect that you do a happy dance after inspection!  I really am excited for you!!!
> Side note, looks like that camera bag deal you spotted got sold out!  I wonder if it was somebody on PF.  Lol, not me, not me!


Thank you for your kind words- I am hoping it is pristine and a keeper. It is a little confusing because when I ordered it, the note said next day pick-up. I live near BH and shipped it there so was expecting them to have inventory to fill the order. I was surprised when the NM chat told me when I contacted them again today that it would now be a 12/2 delivery now and they gave me a $50 discount for the delay. I am so happy you love yours- just hope mine is as nice as yours. I was going to order an organizer but will wait until I see it firsthand.


----------



## Sibelle

Almi77 said:


> First I ordered the black with silver hardware, and It arrived wrinkled, in a small box and part of the authentication cards were missing. I really didn't like the black/silver combination (too "rock star" for me ) so I returned it and ordered a new one in navy/gold. And this new one arrived in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 5660417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660423


Congrats on this beautiful bag! It sounds like we both got the same wrinkled bag (mine was also black with silver hardware in a too small box!). It had wrinkles / dents all over. But glad your navy Lou is perfect  !


----------



## cathavenicethings

toujours*chic said:


> Thank you for your kind words- I am hoping it is pristine and a keeper. It is a little confusing because when I ordered it, the note said next day pick-up. I live near BH and shipped it there so was expecting them to have inventory to fill the order. I was surprised when the NM chat told me when I contacted them again today that it would now be a 12/2 delivery now and they gave me a $50 discount for the delay. I am so happy you love yours- just hope mine is as nice as yours. I was going to order an organizer but will wait until I see it firsthand.


I would take $50 off for a delay!  (The new $500 GC deal on top would be nicer though, right?!!)  Store / customer service line might be crowded today because of Black Friday sales and nobody wants to deal with that.  So I think still a win for you!


----------



## miss_shopalot

Farfetch had a random low-priced small LouLou black w/black hardware priced at $2115 CAD (I believe that's around 1600 USD)! 
I scooped it up but this is my first time ordering from FF so I'm a bit nervous. 
Has anyone from US/Canada ordered bags before? Supposedly duties are included but I'm not sure about taxes?! 

Anyone know why they would have such a low priced item among everything else seemingly regular? Pricing error? I would link but showing not available anymore.

My first YSL (well actually first designer bag) after 2 years of deliberations and almost giving up after these latest price increases.


----------



## Antigone

miss_shopalot said:


> Farfetch had a random low-priced small LouLou black w/black hardware priced at $2115 CAD (I believe that's around 1600 USD)!
> I scooped it up but this is my first time ordering from FF so I'm a bit nervous.
> Has anyone from US/Canada ordered bags before? Supposedly duties are included but I'm not sure about taxes?!
> 
> Anyone know why they would have such a low priced item among everything else seemingly regular? Pricing error? I would link but showing not available anymore.
> 
> My first YSL (well actually first designer bag) after 2 years of deliberations and almost giving up after these latest price increases.


I think it's because the items come from different boutiques so the boutique it will come from is probably having a sale. Which boutique is it?

I purchased my Loulous from Farfetch years ago. Same scenario, they were lower-priced. Mine came from Browns Fashion in London (I think they acquired Farfetch shortly after).


----------



## Sibelle

Antigone said:


> I think it's because the items come from different boutiques so the boutique it will come from is probably having a sale. Which boutique is it?
> 
> I purchased my Loulous from Farfetch years ago. Same scenario, they were lower-priced. Mine came from Browns Fashion in London (I think they acquired Farfetch shortly after).


Yes I noticed that the lower priced YSL bags often come from boutiques in Italy, Poland and UK. It is not a pricing error. They just have random bargains sometimes.


----------



## Almi77

Sibelle said:


> Congrats on this beautiful bag! It sounds like we both got the same wrinkled bag (mine was also black with silver hardware in a too small box!). It had wrinkles / dents all over. But glad your navy Lou is perfect  !


Thank you! For my second bag I chose signature packaging, and the bag arrived in a bigger box. The first one was really, really small. It was almost impossible for the bag to arrive in good condition .


----------



## miss_shopalot

Antigone said:


> I think it's because the items come from different boutiques so the boutique it will come from is probably having a sale. Which boutique is it?
> 
> I purchased my Loulous from Farfetch years ago. Same scenario, they were lower-priced. Mine came from Browns Fashion in London (I think they acquired Farfetch shortly after).



Good to know!  It showed it's coming from the Netherlands. I believe the boutique is called Concessions.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I got the email notification yesterday and pulled the trigger on the long desired envelope bag - black with ghw. It does not make sense based on current prices nearly $3k to not buy this bag at $2.2k!

The only issue is descriptions provided the dimensions but not the handbag “size”. Based on the measurements they were all medium. I will have to wait to confirm upon receipt.


Saaski said:


> Saks of 5th just got a bunch of YSL bags in! Envelope, Kate's, Lou camera bags...


----------



## Antigone

miss_shopalot said:


> Good to know!  It showed it's coming from the Netherlands. I believe the boutique is called Concessions.


Yes, I believe that's the Farfetch fulfillment centre. It's also Brown's (since they acquired Farfetch).  Lucky!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I wound up purchasing the Lou Medium Camera (instead of the small puffer), for $1290 on NM.com. The following day the bag was sold out & they ran a major giftcard promo. I just called customer service & they were able to add the promo to my existing order! This purchase keeps getting better!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I wound up purchasing the Lou Medium Camera (instead of the small puffer), for $1290 on NM.com. The following day the bag was sold out & they ran a major giftcard promo. I just called customer service & they were able to add the promo to my existing order! This purchase keeps getting better!!


That is a great deal!!!


----------



## cathavenicethings

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I wound up purchasing the Lou Medium Camera (instead of the small puffer), for $1290 on NM.com. The following day the bag was sold out & they ran a major giftcard promo. I just called customer service & they were able to add the promo to my existing order! This purchase keeps getting better!!


OMG!!!  You're the best!!!  I just called in and NM it applied to my order!  I was slightly bummed bc I got 15% Rakuten and then NM added the GC Event and then Raktuken increased to 20%!


----------



## guccigirlkells31

I bought 2 bags with the GC event & 20% cash back. Hopefully they arrive this week. I’ll be honest tho I wish it was a Saks GC event & not NM.


----------



## cathavenicethings

guccigirlkells31 said:


> I bought 2 bags with the GC event & 20% cash back. Hopefully they arrive this week. I’ll be honest tho I wish it was a Saks GC event & not NM.


Is it because you have to wait for a NM gift card via email and have to make sure it doesn't go to spam?  Or something else?  Just curious.


----------



## guccigirlkells31

cathavenicethings said:


> Is it because you have to wait for a NM gift card via email and have to make sure it doesn't go to spam?  Or something else?  Just curious.


I just prefer shopping at Saks more (NYC). The surrounding NM just don’t do it for me.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

cathavenicethings said:


> OMG!!!  You're the best!!!  I just called in and NM it applied to my order!  I was slightly bummed bc I got 15% Rakuten and then NM added the GC Event and then Raktuken increased to 20%!


Such great news for you!


----------



## Ironmikey

I'm seeing YSL bags excluded from the GC4YOU event at Neiman Marcus...  Maybe they changed it


----------



## graciewwing

Ironmikey said:


> I'm seeing YSL bags excluded from the GC4YOU event at Neiman Marcus...  Maybe they changed it


They did. They were included and then taken out. I got emails about it


----------



## maggielvcat

Does anyone know if we still get a gift card if purchased when Saint Laurent was not excluded?  i made a purchase on Monday when the brand was still included.


----------



## graciewwing

maggielvcat said:


> Does anyone know if we still get a gift card if purchased when Saint Laurent was not excluded?  i made a purchase on Monday when the brand was still included





maggielvcat said:


> Does anyone know if we still get a gift card if purchased when Saint Laurent was not excluded?  i made a purchase on Monday when the brand was still included.


You do. It was a planned exclusion. NMVIPs got emails encouraging them to purchase while it was still included to ensure a gift card.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

miss_shopalot said:


> Farfetch had a random low-priced small LouLou black w/black hardware priced at $2115 CAD (I believe that's around 1600 USD)!
> I scooped it up but this is my first time ordering from FF so I'm a bit nervous.
> Has anyone from US/Canada ordered bags before? Supposedly duties are included but I'm not sure about taxes?!
> 
> Anyone know why they would have such a low priced item among everything else seemingly regular? Pricing error? I would link but showing not available anymore.
> 
> My first YSL (well actually first designer bag) after 2 years of deliberations and almost giving up after these latest price increases.


I purchased a Jamie from Farfetch and it was shipped directly from SL.


----------



## snibor

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I wound up purchasing the Lou Medium Camera (instead of the small puffer), for $1290 on NM.com. The following day the bag was sold out & they ran a major giftcard promo. I just called customer service & they were able to add the promo to my existing order! This purchase keeps getting better!!





guccigirlkells31 said:


> I bought 2 bags with the GC event & 20% cash back. Hopefully they arrive this week. I’ll be honest tho I wish it was a Saks GC event & not NM.


Did either of you get your bags or notified it was shipped?  I ordered Sunday with gc event and now wondering whether my order will be cancelled.  I know it said due to volume orders may take longer but bag I ordered is now sold out.  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## graciewwing

snibor said:


> Did either of you get your bags or notified it was shipped?  I ordered Sunday with gc event and now wondering whether my order will be cancelled.  I know it said due to volume orders may take longer but bag I ordered is now sold out.  Thanks for any insight.


It’s sloooooooow. I ordered Monday night Manolos with overnight shipping and they just shipped yesterday.


----------



## toujours*chic

I just called about my order placed for the Lou Lou medium black puffer on 11/24. I looked at the tracking and was not happy to see the ETA is now 12/5 at the store- that is 10 days since placing the order!! So I called NM CS and asked why the delay and where the bag was coming from- was it a Last Call bag or a refurbished item? The agent said it was coming from a warehouse in Texas and is a brand new item from the vendor. That sort of calmed me down but I still have my doubts and I am worried about condition, etc. since I am not as familiar with YSL as other brands that I am very familiar with (LV, Hermes, Chanel). They reassured me that when I pick it up at customer service (not curbside) I will be able to examine it thoroughly and accept or decline it. 

Has anyone else received the puffer bag that was on the website for $2150 besides cathavennicethings who has been lovely alerting the PF community to this nice deal. Has anyone received any of their NM Thanksgiving/Black Friday online deals? This shipping situation is ridiculous.


----------



## ehy210

Hi, I placed an order for two mini Lou’s (beige and black) with the GC4YOU code and just received the beige yesterday. The black one was placed at the same time but wasn’t shipped out until yesterday. I should be getting it by Monday. There seems to be a bit of a delay. But I think many companies are backed up. I ordered something from Max Mara and it was pending for a week before they shipped it out.


----------



## snibor

toujours*chic said:


> I just called about my order placed for the Lou Lou medium black puffer on 11/24. I looked at the tracking and was not happy to see the ETA is now 12/5 at the store- that is 10 days since placing the order!! So I called NM CS and asked why the delay and where the bag was coming from- was it a Last Call bag or a refurbished item? The agent said it was coming from a warehouse in Texas and is a brand new item from the vendor. That sort of calmed me down but I still have my doubts and I am worried about condition, etc. since I am not as familiar with YSL as other brands that I am very familiar with (LV, Hermes, Chanel). They reassured me that when I pick it up at customer service (not curbside) I will be able to examine it thoroughly and accept or decline it.
> 
> Has anyone else received the puffer bag that was on the website for $2150 besides cathavennicethings who has been lovely alerting the PF community to this nice deal. Has anyone received any of their NM Thanksgiving/Black Friday online deals? This shipping situation is ridiculous.


I ordered small puffer bag that was $2150 and it had an estimated delivery of 12/5. Mine has not shipped.


----------



## madison55

I ordered a black mini lou and according to the tracking its coming from Dallas. Not sure if thats a good thing or bad since im not super familiar with purchasing from NM.


----------



## toujours*chic

snibor said:


> I ordered small puffer bag that was $2150 and it had an estimated delivery of 12/5. Mine has not shipped.


I meant "small"- so unfamiliar with YSL sizing- I believe we ordered the same bag. I almost cancelled today with the delay and concern about condition.


----------



## snibor

toujours*chic said:


> I meant "small"- so unfamiliar with YSL sizing- I believe we ordered the same bag. I almost cancelled today with the delay and concern about condition.


Funny I had ordered a few days before then cancelled. Then they added the gift card and I ordered again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cathavenicethings

toujours*chic said:


> Has anyone else received the puffer bag that was on the website for $2150 besides cathavennicethings who has been lovely alerting the PF community to this nice deal. Has anyone received any of their NM Thanksgiving/Black Friday online deals? This shipping situation is ridiculous.


I told one of my friends down in OC about the deal on Sunday night and she purchased the deal online and got the GC promo and 20% Rakuten.  She picked up the bag next day and sent me pics.  She ordered after you and in the grand scheme of things you're not far so I am not sure why she got hers so soon and you're still waiting.


----------



## toujours*chic

cathavenicethings said:


> I told one of my friends down in OC about the deal on Sunday night and she purchased the deal online and got the GC promo and 20% Rakuten.  She picked up the bag next day and sent me pics.  She ordered after you and in the grand scheme of things you're not far so I am not sure why she got hers so soon and you're still waiting.


Apparently the bags are surplus inventory and are coming from different locations. I hope your friend's is as expected. To be honest, I am not a fan of lambskin and the way it wears and ages- that alone may be why I ultimately may decline. But it is worth a look and consideration.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Ebay has a promo right now for 15% off designer bags over $500.  It looks like it maxes out as save up to $850.  Expires today.  HOLIDAYHANDBAGS
Rakuten is at 1% for Ebay today.  I always forget about Rakuten with Ebay.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

SaksOff5th came through! 

On Nov 27, I received the email notice of Saint Laurent discount. The online store had a variety of Kate, Sunset and Envelope styles. I bought the envelope with no firm description on the size other than measurements for $2150. The bag arrived today in absolute new condition with dust bag and authenticity card (don’t care for the SL box).  I was soooooo nervous as I had not yet purchased a handbag online let alone from a discount store.

I am now at purse peace


----------



## purseluv

Are there any deals for a black medium Envelope? Thanks!


----------



## Saaski

Love_N_Lune said:


> SaksOff5th came through!
> 
> On Nov 27, I received the email notice of Saint Laurent discount. The online store had a variety of Kate, Sunset and Envelope styles. I bought the envelope with no firm description on the size other than measurements for $2150. The bag arrived today in absolute new condition with dust bag and authenticity card (don’t care for the SL box).  I was soooooo nervous as I had not yet purchased a handbag online let alone from a discount store.
> 
> I am now at purse peace
> 
> View attachment 5665439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665442


Awesome!! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## TiTi78

Does anyone know why YSL is not longer being offered at SSENSE? With the exception of the sunglasses?


----------



## crestfallen2983

Love_N_Lune said:


> SaksOff5th came through!
> 
> On Nov 27, I received the email notice of Saint Laurent discount. The online store had a variety of Kate, Sunset and Envelope styles. I bought the envelope with no firm description on the size other than measurements for $2150. The bag arrived today in absolute new condition with dust bag and authenticity card (don’t care for the SL box).  I was soooooo nervous as I had not yet purchased a handbag online let alone from a discount store.
> 
> I am now at purse peace
> 
> View attachment 5665439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665442


----------



## crestfallen2983

So Happy for you! I literally just saw a sale for YSL Tote from Saksoff5th for $1198. Still discounted! Not my first choice, but I've been in the market for a tote bag.
*

*


----------



## cathavenicethings

Love_N_Lune said:


> I am now at purse peace


Congrats!!!  What a gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous bag!!!  Nice sunglasses too!


----------



## purseluv

Hi!

Can anyone please help confirm this is the medium envelope with there grain/sturdy leather? Not the smooth?









						SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Textured Mixed Matelasse Triquilt Medium Monogram Satchel Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Textured Mixed Matelasse Triquilt Medium Monogram Satchel in Black. This shoulder bag is crafted of grained calfskin leather in black. The bag features a large exterior flat pocket, black chain-link shoulder straps with leather shoulder pads and...




					www.fashionphile.com
				




Thanks!


----------



## Cherries and wine

purseluv said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone please help confirm this is the medium envelope with there grain/sturdy leather? Not the smooth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Textured Mixed Matelasse Triquilt Medium Monogram Satchel Black | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic SAINT LAURENT Grain De Poudre Textured Mixed Matelasse Triquilt Medium Monogram Satchel in Black. This shoulder bag is crafted of grained calfskin leather in black. The bag features a large exterior flat pocket, black chain-link shoulder straps with leather shoulder pads and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5666614


The photos look like the grained leather! I made the mistake of ordering smooth leather and I won’t do that again lol.


----------



## purseluv

Cherries and wine said:


> The photos look like the grained leather! I made the mistake of ordering smooth leather and I won’t do that again lol.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mara67

Could anyone can share an SA contact in woodbury outlet or cabazon outlet? Thanks


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Cherries and wine said:


> The photos look like the grained leather! I made the mistake of ordering smooth leather and I won’t do that again lol.


Why not? Bad experience?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Is it weird that the price tag on a smooth/supple medium envelope bag from SaksOff5th shows $2690? 

the bag is currently $3050. It appears proportional to the poudre de grain that sells $100 less. If so, the smooth/supple would have been $2,690 in May 2022…I just don’t when these supple/smooth became available.


----------



## lvlover10

Trying to purchase a Ysl medium puffer bag for a Christmas gift. Anyone know any places to get it on sale?


----------



## miss_shopalot

miss_shopalot said:


> Farfetch had a random low-priced small LouLou black w/black hardware priced at $2115 CAD (I believe that's around 1600 USD)!
> I scooped it up but this is my first time ordering from FF so I'm a bit nervous.
> Has anyone from US/Canada ordered bags before? Supposedly duties are included but I'm not sure about taxes?!
> 
> Anyone know why they would have such a low priced item among everything else seemingly regular? Pricing error? I would link but showing not available anymore.
> 
> My first YSL (well actually first designer bag) after 2 years of deliberations and almost giving up after these latest price increases.


So my black on black LouLou has arrived from Farfetch! Great shopping experience overall - the price paid really did include everything! One problem - the leather is a bit scratched on the bottom!
Obviously being on the bottom, it’s not visible but not what you hope to see with such an expensive purchase.
I can return/reorder or they are offering 5% to keep as is. What would you do? Not sure I want to deal with the hassle of returning.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

miss_shopalot said:


> So my black on black LouLou has arrived from Farfetch! Great shopping experience overall - the price paid really did include everything! One problem - the leather is a bit scratched on the bottom!
> Obviously being on the bottom, it’s not visible but not what you hope to see with such an expensive purchase.
> I can return/reorder or they are offering 5% to keep as is. What would you do? Not sure I want to deal with the hassle of returning.
> 
> View attachment 5667994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667996


That’s a bit more than a tiny scratch. I would return and reorder.


----------



## Antigone

miss_shopalot said:


> So my black on black LouLou has arrived from Farfetch! Great shopping experience overall - the price paid really did include everything! One problem - the leather is a bit scratched on the bottom!
> Obviously being on the bottom, it’s not visible but not what you hope to see with such an expensive purchase.
> I can return/reorder or they are offering 5% to keep as is. What would you do? Not sure I want to deal with the hassle of returning.
> 
> View attachment 5667994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667996


You got this for a much lower price right? If you can reorder and pay the same, I would reorder. Otherwise, I'd accept the 5%.


----------



## Sassy

miss_shopalot said:


> So my black on black LouLou has arrived from Farfetch! Great shopping experience overall - the price paid really did include everything! One problem - the leather is a bit scratched on the bottom!
> Obviously being on the bottom, it’s not visible but not what you hope to see with such an expensive purchase.
> I can return/reorder or they are offering 5% to keep as is. What would you do? Not sure I want to deal with the hassle of returning.
> 
> View attachment 5667994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667996


If the scratch doesn’t bother you, I’d keep it and take the 5%. The next one you get may be in even worse condition and you don’t want to get stuck on the return/reorder cycle. The scratch wouldn’t bother me since it’s on the bottom and it may get scratched with some use anyway. Maybe you can try to buff it out with some leather conditioner?


----------



## Cherries and wine

Love_N_Lune said:


> Why not? Bad experience?


I was just disappointed to open the box and not see the bag I was expecting. There’s nothing wrong with the smooth leather, but I prefer the grained leather for that bag.


----------



## lvr4shoes

miss_shopalot said:


> So my black on black LouLou has arrived from Farfetch! Great shopping experience overall - the price paid really did include everything! One problem - the leather is a bit scratched on the bottom!
> Obviously being on the bottom, it’s not visible but not what you hope to see with such an expensive purchase.
> I can return/reorder or they are offering 5% to keep as is. What would you do? Not sure I want to deal with the hassle of returning.
> 
> View attachment 5667994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667996


It could have been a display piece. I would keep it if the scratches are only on the bottom.


----------



## lvr4shoes

crestfallen2983 said:


> So Happy for you! I literally just saw a sale for YSL Tote from Saksoff5th for $1198. Still discounted! Not my first choice, but I've been in the market for a tote bag.
> *
> View attachment 5665703
> *


I have this tote but in the small black version . This looks like the Toy (has a detachable strap) . Please share pics when it comes!


----------



## cathavenicethings

lvlover10 said:


> Trying to purchase a Ysl medium puffer bag for a Christmas gift. Anyone know any places to get it on sale?


Are you in the US?  If so, hard to catch a sale but you might be able to get it cheaper through an international dept store.  I did see that FWRD has a preloved (I think they call it renew) medium white with silver hardware bag in "like new" condition for about $2K.  They also have one more beat up for less but I wouldn't consider that one. I prefer to buy new but FWRD has good customer service so it's worth considering if you like white and it's a present for yourself.  New customers can usually get 10% off through their App.  If you haven't checked out the bag in person though,  I recommend doing so.  I have a medium one and reach for it often but it's pretty darn big.  Also, some colors like black feel softer than others like white.


----------



## lvr4shoes

cathavenicethings said:


> Are you in the US?  If so, hard to catch a sale but you might be able to get it cheaper through an international dept store.  I did see that FWRD has a preloved (I think they call it renew) medium white with silver hardware bag in "like new" condition for about $2K.  They also have one more beat up for less but I wouldn't consider that one. I prefer to buy new but FWRD has good customer service so it's worth considering if you like white and it's a present for yourself.  New customers can usually get 10% off through their App.  If you haven't checked out the bag in person though,  I recommend doing so.  I have a medium one and reach for it often but it's pretty darn big.  Also, some colors like black feel softer than others like white.





lvlover10 said:


> Trying to purchase a Ysl medium puffer bag for a Christmas gift. Anyone know any places to get it on sale?


I agree in that it may be hard to find a deal on that bag and have it come in good condition. There always the preloved route . SaksOff has bags that pop up every now and then but the condition is up in the air.


----------



## cathavenicethings

lvr4shoes said:


> I agree in that it may be hard to find a deal on that bag and have it come in good condition. There always the preloved route . SaksOff has bags that pop up every now and then but the condition is up in the air.


I haven't seen the puffer ever show up on Saks Off 5th.  Is there a particular color you want?  And you definitely want medium?  I will keep an eye out.  I have seen them suddenly cheaper for no apparent reason but it is super, super seldom.


----------



## hollyo

lvlover10 said:


> Trying to purchase a Ysl medium puffer bag for a Christmas gift. Anyone know any places to get it on sale?


Not sure what colour you’re looking for or where you’re located.   Vitkac has a black, white, and beige-ish w/GHW.  $2619 USD with tax and duties included.  First purchase through app download and/or email sign-up get 10% off and it works on YSL.


----------



## hollyo

lvlover10 said:


> Trying to purchase a Ysl medium puffer bag for a Christmas gift. Anyone know any places to get it on sale?


Also a yellow one for $2199


----------



## Love_N_Lune

cathavenicethings said:


> I haven't seen the puffer ever show up on Saks Off 5th.  Is there a particular color you want?  And you definitely want medium?  I will keep an eye out.  I have seen them suddenly cheaper for no apparent reason but it is super, super seldom.


There were Saint Laurent drops on Saks 5th Off around Apr/May and in late Nov. neither had puffers  they did have envelope, sunset, Kate’s, and sac du jour.


----------



## Sassy

lvr4shoes said:


> I agree in that it may be hard to find a deal on that bag and have it come in good condition. There always the preloved route . SaksOff has bags that pop up every now and then but the condition is up in the air.


I think fwrd recently had a 15% off everything sale which included Saint Laurent which is pretty good. They had a 20% off everything earlier in the spring and I think that’s the best deal I’ve seen in terms being able to get any SL bag with a discount (vs a gift card). I got my small puffer then.


----------



## SympathyDuet

I was going to buy a bag from Vitkac. I suddenly cannot access the site. I get an error message stating a secure site cannot be established. Is anyone able to access?


----------



## BagMadness

SympathyDuet said:


> I was going to buy a bag from Vitkac. I suddenly cannot access the site. I get an error message stating a secure site cannot be established. Is anyone able to access?


It works for me through the website. Have you tried going through the app instead?


----------



## keishapie1973

Sassy said:


> I think fwrd recently had a 15% off everything sale which included Saint Laurent which is pretty good. They had a 20% off everything earlier in the spring and I think that’s the best deal I’ve seen in terms being able to get any SL bag with a discount (vs a gift card). I got my small puffer then.


FWRD seems to be one of the few that include YSL in their sales. I got my small Loulou in their 30% off sale back in May…


----------



## SympathyDuet

BagMadness said:


> It works for me through the website. Have you tried going through the app instead?


No. I am going to try that! Thank you!!


----------



## SympathyDuet

BagMadness said:


> It works for me through the website. Have you tried going through the app instead?


I just tried the app. Same problem. I don't understand what is happening. LOL I am going to see if it works on my work computer. This is so strange.


----------



## crestfallen2983

lvr4shoes said:


> I have this tote but in the small black version . This looks like the Toy (has a detachable strap) . Please share pics when it comes!


Hey there! I ended up returning it coz it came with silver hardware instead of gold.


----------



## crestfallen2983

sale alert saks off 5th! 4 left as of 12:31 EST


----------



## crestfallen2983

lvr4shoes said:


> I have this tote but in the small black version . This looks like the Toy (has a detachable strap) . Please share pics when it comes!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Aiyeeeee! Call customer service to confirm whether it’s supple or grain de podré @crestfallen2983 

I bought mine through this same deal and it arrived impeccably packaged. 

FYI: The plastic smell was strong but wafted away. I went to the Saint Laurent store and confirmed the same scent.


----------



## crestfallen2983

Love_N_Lune said:


> Aiyeeeee! Call customer service to confirm whether it’s supple or grain de podré.


lol i just had to buy it quickly and will just return if i don’t like it! yours ended up grain?


----------



## crestfallen2983

Love_N_Lune said:


> Aiyeeeee! Call customer service to confirm whether it’s supple or grain de podré.


i had to grab it quick so i didn’t get the chance to call. Yours is grain de podre?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

No, mine was supple. At the time, there were two with a difference of $100. I surmise the $2,050 item is the grain and the $2,150 is the supple. This is similar to how Saint Laurent prices the items - grain is $2,950 and supple is $3,050.




crestfallen2983 said:


> i had to grab it quick so i didn’t get the chance to call. Yours is grain de podre?


----------



## crestfallen2983

Love_N_Lune said:


> Aiyeeeee! Call customer service to confirm whether it’s supple or grain de podré @crestfallen2983
> 
> I bought mine through this same deal and it arrived impeccably packaged.
> 
> FYI: The plastic smell was strong but wafted away. I went to the Saint Laurent store and confirmed the same scent.





Love_N_Lune said:


> No, mine was supple. At the time, there were two with a difference of $100. I surmise the $2,050 item is the grain and the $2,150 is the supple. This is similar to how Saint Laurent prices the items - grain is $2,950 and supple is $3,050.


----------



## crestfallen2983

thanks for the info! much appreciate it! i’m so excited! i hope it works out. I’d rather have the grain but at this price il take it.


----------



## crestfallen2983

lord and taylor has 10% off in a small selection of ysl bags!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

That’s exactly how I felt. The SaksOff5th deal is nearly a $1000 savings, if supple. This is not a bag for me to throw around so I’m very okay with ‘babying’ it. I’m not wearing it to the supermarket or theme parks.




crestfallen2983 said:


> thanks for the info! much appreciate it! i’m so excited! i hope it works out. I’d rather have the grain but at this price il take it.


----------



## lvr4shoes

crestfallen2983 said:


> View attachment 5670390


How are you liking it so far? I love the flimsiness of mine!


----------



## lvr4shoes

Love_N_Lune said:


> No, mine was supple. At the time, there were two with a difference of $100. I surmise the $2,050 item is the grain and the $2,150 is the supple. This is similar to how Saint Laurent prices the items - grain is $2,950 and supple is $3,050.


Would the supple be considered Lambskin?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

lvr4shoes said:


> Would the supple be considered Lambskin?


No, the supple envelope is calfskin. It’s more durable than lamb skin but less than grain de poudre. 

When I spoke to a SA, he explained that the supple leather will wear and crease as it ages like a leather jacket. It is their policy that no conditioner or product should be applied. I call baloney and plan to dust while annually apply a leather conditioner…unless I’m caught in the rain.


----------



## luxsal

Bergdorf has a gift card event in which YSL bags are included! 
Does anyone know if these gift cards can be used for any brand or will there be restrictions? TIA!


----------



## crestfallen2983

Love_N_Lune said:


> That’s exactly how I felt. The SaksOff5th deal is nearly a $1000 savings, if supple. This is not a bag for me to throw around so I’m very okay with ‘babying’ it. I’m not wearing it to the supermarket or theme parks.


literally same! i intent to use it for like special events only.


lvr4shoes said:


> How are you liking it so far? I love the flimsiness of mine!


I actually returned it. I think i like a more structured bag. Thinking of getting a Moynat Oh tote or a Faure le Page daily battle.


----------



## hellokitty99

luxsal said:


> Bergdorf has a gift card event in which YSL bags are included!
> Does anyone know if these gift cards can be used for any brand or will there be restrictions? TIA!


Looks like they are no longer included in the event  Seems to happen to some of the gift card events where YSL is initially included but then removed.

Did you get it to work?


----------



## luxsal

hellokitty99 said:


> Looks like they are no longer included in the event  Seems to happen to some of the gift card events where YSL is initially included but then removed.
> 
> Did you get it to work?


The YSL bags are included in the event but my question is if the gift card that we get later can be used on YSL or other luxury brands. I checked and for a large envelope bag, I can get a 900 dollars gift card. I just want to make sure if I can use the 900 gc to get something else like I plan on getting YSL shoes later on.


----------



## hellokitty99

luxsal said:


> The YSL bags are included in the event but my question is if the gift card that we get later can be used on YSL or other luxury brands. I checked and for a large envelope bag, I can get a 900 dollars gift card. I just want to make sure if I can use the 900 gc to get something else like I plan on getting YSL shoes later on.


Not sure what it works on but I assume it should work on YSL if it’s like a normal gift card. 

When you apply the code, do you see any kind of indication that the gift card is added? When I tried the code, it doesn’t say there’s a promotional gift card added to the cart (like how Neiman Marcus usually indicates it)


----------



## 7777777

It looks like YSL is removed from the gift card event.


----------



## luxsal

7777777 said:


> It looks like YSL is removed from the gift card event.


YSL is not included any more. Yes. This is so annoying!


----------



## cathavenicethings

I haven't tried it to see if it works.  I got a targeted ad saying FWRD is having 15% off the entire site sale ends tonight and free 2 day shipping.  They have some items at pre-price increase but not a ton and they have a few FRWD RENEW items in like new condition.  Shop style is at 3%.  Maybe some of you want to check it out. I'm rather annoyed that I'm not getting an email notification as I am signed up for their email list.


----------



## cathavenicethings

cathavenicethings said:


> I haven't tried it to see if it works.  I got a targeted ad saying FWRD is having 15% off the entire site sale ends tonight and free 2 day shipping.  They have some items at pre-price increase but not a ton and they have a few FRWD RENEW items in like new condition.  Shop style is at 3%.  Maybe some of you want to check it out. I'm rather annoyed that I'm not getting an email notification as I am signed up for their email list.


Here are the ones I think eh might be worth it with the 15% off and 3% Shop Style if your have had your eye on them ...

Medium uptown clutch - black GHW, crema soft GHW, or taupe GHW $595
Medium lou camera bag - cinnamon suede GHW $1,450
Mini jamie - jersey gray GHW $1,690
Small puffer - deep marine, cotton linen GHW $2,290
Small loulou - black SHW $2,290
Small loulou - cinnamon suede GHW $2,390

And some RENEW (preloved items)
Small le maillon chain bag - black GHW, like new $1,463
Celine sangle small - black GHW, excellent, $1,850 (couldn't help put this one on the list even though it's not YSL)
Medium puffer - crema soft, SHW, like new $2,063


----------



## cathavenicethings

HAPPY HOLIDAYS my Saint Laurent lovers!  For those in the UK or those willing to purchase from there and figure out the import fees ... *CRUISE FASHION* is having an amazing sale with some YSL Bags between *20% to 50% off*!  Most of their sale bags are 30% off and it includes some very PF popular styles--too many for me to list!  I haven't shopped from them so I can't speak for their customer service but my goodness those are some good YSL bag discounts!


----------



## crestfallen2983

cathavenicethings said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAYS my Saint Laurent lovers!  For those in the UK or those willing to purchase from there and figure out the import fees ... *CRUISE FASHION* is having an amazing sale with some YSL Bags between *20% to 50% off*!  Most of their sale bags are 30% off and it includes some very PF popular styles--too many for me to list!  I haven't shopped from them so I can't speak for their customer service but my goodness those are some good YSL bag discounts!


thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## cathavenicethings

FLANNELS is also having a sale and looks like it's the same items as CRUISE FASHION --somebody in PF told me they are apparently the same ownership.  I haven't seen any sales in the US.  I only saw like 3 bags marked down on FWRD and they were probably not selling well.


----------



## crestfallen2983

cathavenicethings said:


> FLANNELS is also having a sale and looks like it's the same items as CRUISE FASHION --somebody in PF told me they are apparently the same ownership.  I haven't seen any sales in the US.  I only saw like 3 bags marked down on FWRD and they were probably not selling well.


I ended up getting the puffer in pistachio! So thanks so much! Hope it works out!


----------



## cathavenicethings

crestfallen2983 said:


> I ended up getting the puffer in pistachio! So thanks so much! Hope it works out!


Oooooh!  That's a delicious puffer!  I hope it works out too!  If it does, please post pics!


----------



## crestfallen2983

cathavenicethings said:


> Oooooh!  That's a delicious puffer!  I hope it works out too!  If it does, please post pics!


Thank you!!! Will definitely post.


----------



## crestfallen2983

crestfallen2983 said:


> Thank you!!! Will definitely post.


I have to say i was very nervous because i didn’t know how much customs tax would be charged till it cleared. With the sale and customs fee the loulou toy puffer total is $1734! Definitely a huge savings! Neiman Marcus is selling it for $2290 + Nyc tax. Thank you so much for flagging that sale! The bag was packed properly and came with the box and dust bag. No authenticity cards tho. Which I think is normal nowadays from the thread i’ve read here. It doesn’t bother me much.❤️


----------



## cathavenicethings

crestfallen2983 said:


> I have to say i was very nervous because i didn’t know how much customs tax would be charged till it cleared. With the sale and customs fee the loulou toy puffer total is $1734! Definitely a huge savings! Neiman Marcus is selling it for $2290 + Nyc tax. Thank you so much for flagging that sale! The bag was packed properly and came with the box and dust bag. No authenticity cards tho. Which I think is normal nowadays from the thread i’ve read here. It doesn’t bother me much.❤️


Oooooooh!  I love puffers!  So smooshy and beautiful!  And I hear you on taxes!  I'm in CA and it's around 10%!  Glad you were able to benefit from the sale!  And that they sent you a box!  Congrats on your new bag and I hope you have a lot of adventures with her in 2023!


----------



## crestfallen2983

cathavenicethings said:


> Oooooooh!  I love puffers!  So smooshy and beautiful!  And I hear you on taxes!  I'm in CA and it's around 10%!  Glad you were able to benefit from the sale!  And that they sent you a box!  Congrats on your new bag and I hope you have a lot of adventures with her in 2023!


I was so excited with the discount! But then of course I see in the mytheresa website that it is almost $500 cheaper. LOL such is life. I'll see if I can do a return. But definitely love the bag and the color.


----------



## cathavenicethings

crestfallen2983 said:


> I was so excited with the discount! But then of course I see in the mytheresa website that it is almost $500 cheaper. LOL such is life. I'll see if I can do a return. But definitely love the bag and the color.


Oh no!!!  It really is a nice color though!  It makes me think of iced green tea lattes in the summer time!


----------



## crestfallen2983

cathavenicethings said:


> Oh no!!!  It really is a nice color though!  It makes me think of iced green tea lattes in the summer time!


Eh these sales are unpredictable! I get it. I agree!!! It will be something nice to wear when the weather gets a little warmer.


----------

